# Summer Peaches... going to be ripe in late July/early August!!



## Broodypants

Congratulations everyone! Just got my bfp today, this is baby no 2 for us and will be due 27th July next year, so excited!!!

Can't wait for some buddies to join us 

xx

Edited to include all our due dates!

*15th July
Hayley94

20th July
Koolmami

21st July
Kmbabycrazy

22nd July
Stardust599 - Baby Alex arrived 2nd July, 2:18pm
Mosnippy

23rd July
Misse04

24th July
Tmr1234

25th July
Irmastar
Bibby 77

26th July
Newlywed2011

27th July
Broodypants
hkbarts

28th July
Molly1207
Kittylady
Shellblu2
Graceyous
Allytiel
themarshas

29th July
LivForHim

30th July
Mixedbeautyx
Molly85

1st August
Baby_bink

Huxley Bear
2nd August

Unsure of dates:
Tigger343
Xpatchx
*


----------



## kittylady

Thanks for the heads up broodypants. I've now confirmed my brown with a clearblue digi. :happydance: how are you feeling?


----------



## Broodypants

I am very tired!! Haven't been able to stop yawning since about 4dpo! Other than that I'm good, how are you doing? x


----------



## shellblu2

Congrats everyone on their BFP's! I'm due July 28th! Looking forward to hearing all the symptoms!


----------



## Broodypants

How are you doing Shell?! x


----------



## shellblu2

I'm doing good! no real symptoms other than some low cramps/pinching.


----------



## shellblu2

How are you feeling?


----------



## Broodypants

Pretty tired but not too bad other than that! A few cramps but nothing major... oh and lots of saliva! Didn't even know that could be a symptom until yesterday!!


----------



## Newlywed2011

Congrats everyone! My due date is July 26th! I can't even believe I'm saying I have a due date. I'm still in shock! I'm not having too many symptoms though. I'm exhausted more than usual. I had some cramping yesterday but nothing serious! So glad I could join the thread and find some bump buddies in the same boat as me!


----------



## Broodypants

Hello Newlywed! Feels great doesn't it?! How is your hubby doing? Mine was very funny when I told him, the first thing he said was "Wow, I have great sperm!" Then went on to say how cool it was... bless him!!


----------



## irmastar

hey girls i'm joining the thread :)


----------



## kittylady

Broodypants said:


> Hello Newlywed! Feels great doesn't it?! How is your hubby doing? Mine was very funny when I told him, the first thing he said was "Wow, I have great sperm!" Then went on to say how cool it was... bless him!!

Lmao :haha:

My hubby seemed to have a mild panick attack but it sunk in when we saw the clearblue and I decided not to wait until monday. I'm calling the doctor tomorrow now. :happydance:


----------



## irmastar

kittylady so happy for u! i am scared to call the doctor and don't know why. i think i'll wait another week, but tomorrow i have a doctor's appointment but is not pregnancy related but i will mention it to the doc


----------



## tigger343

I am scared to call the doctor too! I haven't yet I am at work so when I get a free day off I will go in, does any one know when you get to have a first scan I am really hoping I get one at 6 weeks I just want to know whats going on in there!


----------



## irmastar

i really don't know i think it depends on your ob, i remember with my son i only had one scan and i was nearly 8 months


----------



## Mosnippy

Helllooo ladies! can i join tooo please!

i am due 22nd July and this will be my first little bundle of joy! but OH no 5! 
I went to the doc yesterday and booked to see midwife 6th dec! i still cant beleive that lol 

i woke up this morning with a lovely coldsore!! so not somehting i want right now! starting to get more tired now too!

how are all you ladies this morning?


----------



## kittylady

Hi Mosnippy

I'm not too bad this morning however I did have the biggest sneeze ever this morning, my whole body moved. I als had a craving for cheese on toast, which I'm eating:thumbup:

Took another CB digital this morning, just to check it was real, then I called the doctors and my appointments Mon morning and my hubbys off work so he's coming too - soooooooo excited :):happydance:


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey Kitty

i did the same thing, took another test yesterday before my appointment, just in case! still cant beleive it!

i found last night my smell kicked in really strong..we went to the cinema and OMG i could smell everything! lol 
really tired today..which doesnt help work..but i do work from home so not as bad..its just i cant sleep all day haha do have to be online and contactable lol 

trying to think if its a good idea to tell line manager what is going on in confidence? we do have flexible hours, so if i slack off during day I can make up hours when i feel better, ooo so many decisions!

have you got a nickname for your little one yet? lol i keep saying chicken little or sprog haha

OH thinks i am mad!

xx


----------



## kittylady

Lol well my sister used to use belly bean for hers :) I'm not sure what I'm nicknaming it as I've called it baby so far. :thumbup: I will probably find something when it feels more real. I have to look at the tests every so often to check it still says pregnant :haha:

I'm not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow, :wacko: Decembers our busiest month and I'm going to be on my feet a lot and it can be long working hours some days :wacko: I'm going to not work too hard without giving the game away until after xmas :winkwink:


----------



## Koolmami

:hi: I'd like to join this thread, please. I've been TTC since April and got :bfp: last week! My first baby is due on 20th July 2012. :happydance:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi everyone, just got my bfp yesterday! So I am due end of july early august!


----------



## molly1207

Can I join :D?

Just got my bfp about 30min ago. Still in shock keep checking my frer to see if the second line has disappeared :dohh:. 

So my due date is July 28th. eeeeek :cloud9:


----------



## kittylady

Hey Molly my due dates the same as yours :happydance:


----------



## molly1207

We can compare bumps :haha:

I noticed my siggy said Saturday and though to myself "Oh that will be nice on a weekend, my day off" like I'd be at work anyway :dohh:

Will this be your first?


----------



## irmastar

koolmami,mixedbeauty and molly congrats on ur :bfp:

i still don't feel pregnant besides of my nipples being tender, and the wanting to sleep all day


----------



## Broodypants

Congrats on the new BFP's ladies!! And welcome! How are you all feeling today? I am sooo tired, doesn't help that Erin has a cold and isn't sleeping well either!

Pregnancy hormones are in full force already, I really fancied chilli to eat tonight and couldn't find any in the freezer when I was sure I had some - put me in such a foul mood!! I have a take away curry on the way though so that's cheered me up!!

Hope you are all doing ok!!

xx


----------



## irmastar

Broodypants I hope erin gets better, so u both can get some sleep.


----------



## molly1207

I know what you mean about food broodypants. Stormed out of a restaurant on Thursday to sit in the car because they forgot to put cheese on my garlic bread. I was horrified i honestly though it was the end of the world at the time :haha: I found hilarious after but it took be at least 15minutes to see the funny side haha :shy:


----------



## Broodypants

molly1207 said:


> I know what you mean about food broodypants. Stormed out of a restaurant on Thursday to sit in the car because they forgot to put cheese on my garlic bread. I was horrified i honestly though it was the end of the world at the time :haha: I found hilarious after but it took be at least 15minutes to see the funny side haha :shy:

Haha, you definitely need to be able to laugh at yourself! My take away curry wasn't great but thankfully I seem to be over my bad mood so it didn't bother me too much!

I can't believe how early everything is kicking in this time, with Erin I hardly any symptoms and the hormones were pretty good all the way through - even my hubby said so!

xx


----------



## kittylady

Hi guys how are you feeling today? I'm on a bit of a downer today, took some more tests and although the lines are there they are still pale and it freaked me out a bit, I know its early days - I haven't even got to the day of my missed period yet (Sun) and I've got 2 cb digital from the last 2 days. I think its just a natural fear of miscarriage, I got a bit upset :cry:

Now I'm feeling slightly better, I had cramping for a few minutes this morning and felt sick though food seems to have got rid of that :thumbup:

How are you today?


----------



## Mosnippy

morning all! 

i got a coldsore yesterday ! great hey! apparently thanks to surge in hormones! just what I need! lol . Also way more tired then normal.. and more emotional! and moody! 

other then that all good! still have to sink in that i have a little bean in there growing away!

just wish OH was a little bit more excited..i know its no5 for him so been there done that.. but its no1 for me.. he is excited but its not to my extent lol if that make sense. 
just damn hormones!


----------



## kittylady

My hubbys taken a few days to come to terms with the idea :flower:


----------



## Mosnippy

men for you i guess!


----------



## Graceyous

Hi All - love to join - found out yesterday that I've got a bean on board! \\:D/ Due date 28th July (seems to be a popular date!) Bless the CBFM!!!
Still can't believe it and haven't told OH yet!! Trying to think of a great way to let him know, but can't get my brain to work!


----------



## Mosnippy

aww congrats Gracey!

give him a card from the bean..i was going to tell my mom by wearing a t-shirt that had a speech bubble on tummy saying Hi Grandma cant wait to see you 22 july2012 (Due date) you could do the same ? 

but i caved haha told her before i saw her! lol


----------



## shellblu2

Yay for symptoms right!? I can't tell if I have morning sickness or if it's my prenatal? hmmmm...?


----------



## molly1207

Hey everyone

Congratulations Gracey!! Same due dates :happydance:. 

My plan on telling OH was to wait until he got back from working away so I didn't have to tell him over the phone. That lasted about 5 minutes, I couldn't contain my excitement :shy:

I'm so excited to get morning sickness Shell! I had a misscarriage at 9weeks earlier in the year and didn't get any real symptoms at all. So I want them in full force this time :haha:


----------



## Graceyous

Lol Mosnippy :haha: - Knowing me I'll just blurt it out too - but t-shirt sounds like fab idea & I could put it on my daughter.


----------



## Graceyous

Hi Molly So sorry for your loss earlier this year. FX'd for all of us having a H&H 9 months. 

I have very slight nausea today and pain in my hips of all places - I didn't suffer any morning sickness in my last pregnancy so hope it will be same this time around.

For some odd reason part of me is enjoying the secret between me and my (not quite yet) bean! I'll try to wait til Sunday to tell him when he's off from work. At the moment enjoying peaking at the positive tests and grinning to myself!!! And just bought 4 more to satisfy my POAS addiction!!! :blush:


----------



## xpatchx

Hi! I'm waiting on my midwife appointment to tell me when my actual due date is until my dating scan, but by the looks of it I'm due on my wedding anniversary - 12th August :)

Only had positives on my IC tests (5 of them) so far, but gonna do another CB in a week or so :)

We only have a small second bedroom, but we've worked out we can fit a cot and a toddler bed in there because we don't want to have to move!

Very excited but cautious none the less. Just gotta wait and see when I see midwife - it's only been 2 years since I last went through all this but I'm so confused lol! x


----------



## molly1207

Hi Patch =)

Sorry if I'm missing something, but if your due on the 12th August wouldn't that mean you ovulated around 20th November, which is 2 days away.

It might just be my confusion though :haha:

But anyway... Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## xpatchx

Not...sure? 
40 weeks before the 12th of August 2012 is the 6th of November 2011?

It's now been exactly 4 weeks since my last period x

EDIT: I don't ACTUALLY have a set time between periods, sometimes it's 4 weeks, sometimes it's 6, so I put in 35 days just as an estimate. Some are saying 4th August and some are saying 12th August - so I just think I'm gonna have to settle on the start of August for now lol!!


----------



## molly1207

Ahhh that makes a bit more sense now. Sorry for being so nosey! :haha:

Implantation must have happened around 2 weeks ago give or take a few days, in order for hpt to be positive. So my guess is that you're probably due the last few days in July, or maybe early August.

Or you could be joining the 28th July club we seem to have going on here lol

Either way we get Summer babies :yipee:


----------



## Mosnippy

should use your LMP, and if that was 6 nov that was only 12 days ago? you should only be ovulating now? 

but anyway lol Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## Newlywed2011

Broodypants said:


> Hello Newlywed! Feels great doesn't it?! How is your hubby doing? Mine was very funny when I told him, the first thing he said was "Wow, I have great sperm!" Then went on to say how cool it was... bless him!!

Sorry I've been away for a few days. He responded well. Probably the typical husband of freaking out at first but he was smiling and excited a second later. It's funny what you said your husband said, bc mine pretty much said the same thing. lol. Men really love knowing they can produce I guess. I'm trying to wait until we're out of the first trimester to tell anyone but idk if I can :blush: I'm just way too excited! Any advice?? Congrats to everyone else who's also joined the feed. I'm going to try my hardest to get on here at least once a day :)


----------



## Newlywed2011

Mosnippy said:


> Helllooo ladies! can i join tooo please!
> 
> i am due 22nd July and this will be my first little bundle of joy! but OH no 5!
> I went to the doc yesterday and booked to see midwife 6th dec! i still cant beleive that lol
> 
> i woke up this morning with a lovely coldsore!! so not somehting i want right now! starting to get more tired now too!
> 
> how are all you ladies this morning?

Sorry you have a cold sore! :( I used to get them too so I know how you're feeling. Hope you're well other than that :)


----------



## Newlywed2011

irmastar said:


> koolmami,mixedbeauty and molly congrats on ur :bfp:
> 
> i still don't feel pregnant besides of my nipples being tender, and the wanting to sleep all day

I'm having the exact same symptom...the sleep that is. I feel like I could sleep for an entire 24 hours sometimes


----------



## Mosnippy

Newlywed2011 said:


> Mosnippy said:
> 
> 
> Helllooo ladies! can i join tooo please!
> 
> i am due 22nd July and this will be my first little bundle of joy! but OH no 5!
> I went to the doc yesterday and booked to see midwife 6th dec! i still cant beleive that lol
> 
> i woke up this morning with a lovely coldsore!! so not somehting i want right now! starting to get more tired now too!
> 
> how are all you ladies this morning?
> 
> Sorry you have a cold sore! :( I used to get them too so I know how you're feeling. Hope you're well other than that :)Click to expand...

yeah i am good other then that! waiting for OH to absorb the news lol.. men!!

my smell has kicked in...i can smell for miles!!! haha

how are you doing?


----------



## irmastar

i hope u all ladies are doing great. patch congrats on ur pregnancy!
for me i am feeling good it is only the wanting to sleep alll day long, i am fine with that as longest i don't get ms, i didn't get any with my son so i am hoping not to get any this time too :)(lucky). this morning i took an answer test just to make sure lol and the test line was darker than the control line,oh how happy i am. so someting funny was that i left it on the bathroom counter and went droped off my son to school, when i came back my OH was getting ready for work, and with a serious look on his face he walked up to me holding something in his hand and said"baby i don't know how to tell you this, but we are pregnant'with the test i took in the morning. omg it was so funny, i love him.


----------



## xpatchx

Mosnippy said:


> should use your LMP, and if that was 6 nov that was only 12 days ago? you should only be ovulating now?
> 
> but anyway lol Congrats on your BFP!!

Hi there :) I mentioned the 6th of November because if I WAS due the 12th of August, 40 weeks before that would mean I fell pregnant on the 6th Nov. My LMP was 21st October. so I am assuming I will probably be due end of July. As I don't know how long my Mentrual Cycle is, I can't really tell, but I am currently taking that from my LMP, I am exactly 4 weeks today :)


xxx


----------



## kittylady

Good morning ladies, how are you feeling today? :flower:

I slept and was generally lazy yesterday until I had to go for my evening shift at work. I yawned on the way as well lol :shrug:

Work was hard as I work standing up and have to lift trays of food :wacko:
I sat down as much as I could, went on a toilet break for the purpose of sitting down and did any closing jobs I could do while sitting down. I'm a bit miffed though as I should have had 3 days off next week and now I have 2 because someone forgot to book the day off - didn't ask me first whether I wanted to work. 

Not looking forward to telling work I'm pregnant but I may have to if I get ms or if it starts to effect me :nope:


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey! 

Oh nO that is not good :( 

Ms has starting kicking in ! An feeling light headed so it begins lol 

Goodthing OH does cleaning lol so I can chill 

Have lovely weekend all!


----------



## Koolmami

Hi girls,

On Thurs I had a bit of light pink discharge once only when I wiped but then nothing. On Fri I had on and off light brown discharge again only when I wiped. Today, it's creamish on and off again. I've been reading about it and apparently 1 in 4 women get some spotting on the first trimestre. I don't want to worry unneccessarily. I've been reading a lot about it and as long as it's not heavy blood with clots and sharp pains it should be okay. 

I can't just go to the Dr whenever I want. I'm self-employed, got my own stall in a market and need to open everyday on my hours. Plus, my GP is in Gloucester, where I live but I work in Bristol so by the time I get home, my GP is closed. I haven't told the Market Manager that I'm pregnant yet.

The way I'm seeing it at the moment is that if it is bad news (ie: a mc), then there is nothing I can really do about it as it's already happening. 

My first midwife appointment is on 7th December so I will tell her all about it then. Can anyone see my point of view? My friend said that I should go to the Dr but it's not easy for me. What do you reckon?


----------



## Broodypants

Koolmami said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> On Thurs I had a bit of light pink discharge once only when I wiped but then nothing. On Fri I had on and off light brown discharge again only when I wiped. Today, it's creamish on and off again. I've been reading about it and apparently 1 in 4 women get some spotting on the first trimestre. I don't want to worry unneccessarily. I've been reading a lot about it and as long as it's not heavy blood with clots and sharp pains it should be okay.
> 
> I can't just go to the Dr whenever I want. I'm self-employed, got my own stall in a market and need to open everyday on my hours. Plus, my GP is in Gloucester, where I live but I work in Bristol so by the time I get home, my GP is closed. I haven't told the Market Manager that I'm pregnant yet.
> 
> The way I'm seeing it at the moment is that if it is bad news (ie: a mc), then there is nothing I can really do about it as it's already happening.
> 
> My first midwife appointment is on 7th December so I will tell her all about it then. Can anyone see my point of view? My friend said that I should go to the Dr but it's not easy for me. What do you reckon?

Hey hon, it's really common to get bleeding or spotting in the first few weeks and like you say unless it's heavy and accompanied by painful cramps it's generally nothing to worry about.

I think you're doing the right thing, as long as you feel relaxed about everything and aren't stressing I would leave it also.

I had a lot of bleeding with Erin, fresh red blood every time so had quite a few early scans and it was all fine!

xx


----------



## Broodypants

And hello to everyone else! How is everyone doing, cold sores and morning sickness aside? 

I am pretty good, very tired but getting used to that now! The hormones are mad already too, I just feel so angry!! I am actually a little scared! Thankfully I am quite level headed and able to control everything but I am so surprised at how I feel so early on!

I took a CBD yesterday morning and got my pregnant 1-2 which was good, lovely to see it in writing - the good old gospel of Clearblue!

Having a nice break at the minute, hubby has taken Erin out for a bit so I've put chilli on (had to stock up my freezer!) and now having a sit down and surf!

Hope everyone is ok today and having a nice weekend so far!!

xx


----------



## kittylady

I've used 3 cb digis over the last few days, just to see that pregnant 1-2 makes me feel more relaxed :) :haha:

I am starting to feel the onset of morning sickness though I seem to be able to get rid of it with food at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## Broodypants

kittylady said:


> Good morning ladies, how are you feeling today? :flower:
> 
> I slept and was generally lazy yesterday until I had to go for my evening shift at work. I yawned on the way as well lol :shrug:
> 
> Work was hard as I work standing up and have to lift trays of food :wacko:
> I sat down as much as I could, went on a toilet break for the purpose of sitting down and did any closing jobs I could do while sitting down. I'm a bit miffed though as I should have had 3 days off next week and now I have 2 because someone forgot to book the day off - didn't ask me first whether I wanted to work.
> 
> Not looking forward to telling work I'm pregnant but I may have to if I get ms or if it starts to effect me :nope:

How you feeling today hon? Don't worry about your lines on your tests not getting any darker - I also took one with fmu the day after I got my bfp expecting to see a much darker line and it was actually fainter if anything! But then I thought well I drunk a lot of water the night before so it was probably more dilute or maybe the test wasn't quite as sensitive.

I prob won't take a dye test again for another few days now to give the HCG a chance to increase. I'll prob do another CBD later this coming week and hopefully get my 2-3!

xx


----------



## Broodypants

Hehe, you posted as I was writing to you! xx


----------



## Koolmami

Broodypants, your words made me feel better. :)

My hormones are also making me feel grumpy for no reason. Poor OH!
I haven't had any sickness yet. Going to the loo more often and boobs are getting a bit bigger but apart from that (and the wind :blush:) I'm fine. I can smell everything and taste everything 10x better so food is tasting very good!
Enjoy your time of peace and quiet. Your daughter Erin looks very cute btw.
Did you do the chinese gender predictor yet?


----------



## HLanders

Hi Ladies!! I'm joining the thread... got my :bfp: on Nov. 7th and I'm due July 22nd!! I have my first appointment on the 28th, and according to everyone I've talked to I'll have an U/S at every appointment (we're military overseas)... I know at 6 weeks you don't _see_ much, but I'm just hoping that there's a heartbeat!!

Anyone else annoyed of people coming out of Facebook saying they're a lot farther along than you?!? Right now I've had two girls announce they're pregnant in their second trimester and I'm extremely jealous!! I just want this first trimester to FLY by!! :)


----------



## HLanders

I haven't said anything on facebook yet... my last post made it sound like I had made it official on FB.. I'm internally annoyed that they're like 20 weeks and I'm only 5! lol


----------



## irmastar

Hi HLanders congrats on ur :bfp: don't worry our time will come to be as far as those girls and believe is gonna be faster than we think. i can't believe how tired i am all the time!! good thing my DH doesn't care about the hous being a mess lol. i being having mild ms but nothingmis not bad. i can't wait for monday to be here, i need to make my mw app i'm so worried about being pregnant and my hypothyroidism. kitty be careful at work u shouldn't be carrying heavy things remember the first3 months are the most important.


----------



## Mosnippy

Hi hlander congrats on bfp! Me an you share due dates :) an sooo hear what you saying so annoying lol


----------



## misse04

Hello! :) The date I've guessed so far is 23rd of july xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Welcome misse we nearly same due dates :)


----------



## misse04

Did a test from boots a couple of days ago and nothing apart from the most faint line ive ever seen and you could only see it in some lights so thought I might be imagining things! Then bought 2 from poundland did one yesterday and ran out of pee and missed the stick haha, I can never pee under pressure! But did the other one this morning and it's positive! All very excited as I'm sure you all are. Already feel a bit sick, very light headed and heartburn. Already wondering what I'm having! Is anyone going to find out at 20 weeks? (without getting too ahead of ourselves hah) xx Congratulations everyone xx


----------



## AllyTiel

Hey ladies! Can I join in? My due date is also July 28th. Seem to have seen a few of those. No morning sickness yet, yet sore down low on my abdomen, and really tender boobs. 
First BFP on Wednesday the 16th. Told my hubby last night on our date. I got this idea from someone. I got a cute stuffed leopard, tied a ribbon around its neck and printed out a note that said, "Hello, I'm all yours for the next 9 months! After that, you will have to share me with someone new!". That was hooked on the ribbon. I'm kinda goofy as I have gotten him stuffed animals before, so he didn't think anything of it. So after we ordered I pulled it out of my purse and told him I got him something. He thought the note I had on there was a store tag lol. He just smiled sweetly at me and was saying aw how sweet when I handed him the leopard then I told him to read the note. He started reading it out loud and he just stared at me frozen with a smile on his face. He held his hands up to his mouth and kept asking me was it true, was I kidding. He was smiling so much it looked like his face was going to explode hehe. I think he was tearing up. He was so happy and excited! First month trying at all so it was hard to believe. He was actually surprised as he thought we missed the boat this month. Didn't get to bd as much as I would have liked around O time, since he though he had a urinary tract infection.


----------



## shellblu2

AllyTiel said:


> Hey ladies! Can I join in? My due date is also July 28th. Seem to have seen a few of those. No morning sickness yet, yet sore down low on my abdomen, and really tender boobs.
> First BFP on Wednesday the 16th. Told my hubby last night on our date. I got this idea from someone. I got a cute stuffed leopard, tied a ribbon around its neck and printed out a note that said, "Hello, I'm all yours for the next 9 months! After that, you will have to share me with someone new!". That was hooked on the ribbon. I'm kinda goofy as I have gotten him stuffed animals before, so he didn't think anything of it. So after we ordered I pulled it out of my purse and told him I got him something. He thought the note I had on there was a store tag lol. He just smiled sweetly at me and was saying aw how sweet when I handed him the leopard then I told him to read the note. He started reading it out loud and he just stared at me frozen with a smile on his face. He held his hands up to his mouth and kept asking me was it true, was I kidding. He was smiling so much it looked like his face was going to explode hehe. I think he was tearing up. He was so happy and excited! First month trying at all so it was hard to believe. He was actually surprised as he thought we missed the boat this month. Didn't get to bd as much as I would have liked around O time, since he though he had a urinary tract infection.


Hi Ally! I'm due July 28th as well! I Love the way you told your hubby! So cute! I also have lower abdominal tenderness/soreness and very sore Boobs! Yeah for our BFP's!:happydance:


----------



## AllyTiel

Yay Shell congrats!!


----------



## Baby_Bink

I'm due on August 1st. Just found out on Wednesday and haven't told many people due to the situation. I'm excited/scared/emotional and would love a buddy :)


----------



## irmastar

awww allytiel that was so sweet..baby_bink congrats on ur :bfp: i'm sure everybody in this thread will like to buddy up including me :)


----------



## Baby_Bink

irmastar said:


> awww allytiel that was so sweet..baby_bink congrats on ur :bfp: i'm sure everybody in this thread will like to buddy up including me :)

Thank you :) My family isn't being the most supportive so it means a lot!


----------



## irmastar

oh i'm sorry about that, u'll feel better being here it helps alot


----------



## Baby_Bink

irmastar said:


> oh i'm sorry about that, u'll feel better being here it helps alot

That's what I'm hoping for :) thank you!


----------



## tmr1234

:hi: hi ladys can i join i am due 24th with my 3rd baby i have 2 boys wich b'days are a week after this 1 is due this will be fun when they are all older.

How is every 1 doing any m/s yet?


----------



## HLanders

Welcome ladies!! Congrats to all the new :bfp: !!! :) So excited I found this group, and I'm really excited to go through all of this with other women in the same boat! 

I've only had two waves of nausea so far, and both have been settled with a little food, but I've read that M/S comes on full strength at about 6 weeks, so I'm not looking forward to that! My smell _was_ super sensitive, but I've been dealing with a viral sinus infection for a week, so I've been too stuffy to smell anything! Last weekend food didn't even have a taste, so I had to force myself to eat. I have had the abdominal twinges and cramps though, I keep telling my husband, "My uterus feels weird". To which he responds, "Because there's a baby inside of it". lol


----------



## tmr1234

I have been feeling sick on and off but like you it has been sorted with food. With my Lo i didnt get any m/s at all but with my 1st i had it from about 5-6 weeks untill 12 weeks i got in to getting up having a big glass of water being sick then i could get on with my day but if i wasnt sick i would feel bad all day.


----------



## stardust599

Hey girlies

Let me introduce myself.

I'm 5weeks today, I'm due July 22nd and I just got my BFP a few days ago. I've done 2 tests now and a Clearblue digi on Friday which put me at 2-3weeks. I'm hoping for a 3+ tomorrow.

I had a Mirena Coil fitted but had it taken out as it didn't agree with me and haven't had a period yet :dohh: so my dates could be a little off.

I have a 1 year old daughter and have no idea how I'll cope with another. I had a very tough pregnancy last time (bleeding, scares, low movements, IUGR, low fluid, early horrific induction that a baby with colic and severe reflux and me with post-natal depression for the first 5months).

I'm very nervous and scared and just hope I have an easier time this time round and cope a bit better.

I also hope my 1 year old is sleeping better and a bit happier and more settled by the time baby2 comes along - she's a very fussy, high maintenance and sensitive little thing. xx


----------



## tmr1234

congrats stardust every preg is diff and i hope you have an earser 1 this time. 
My Lo has started not sleeping all night and he has allways been a good sleeper sins i got my bfp he hasnt wanted to leave my side lol. 

I have just looked back and i am due the same date as i was due with my 1st but he came a week late.


----------



## bluecathy1978

Hi ladies,

I am due on 20th July by my dates and this is my 5th. Hope that it is ok because sore boobs and nausea seem to have dissapeared and I can still drink tea and brush my teeth which I normally can't abide when I am pregnant!!

Was a bit of a shock as my daughter is only just 7 months and I also have a son who is 18 months old too aswell as my 2 older boys :) We have only dtd once since Sophie was born and bingo! We weren't even trying but guess I have turned into some kind of baby machine!

Still, here I am and once I got over the initial shock I am happy and hoping this is a sticky one. Hubby is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo having the snip now!!


----------



## bluecathy1978

stardust599 said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> Let me introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 5weeks today, I'm due July 22nd and I just got my BFP a few days ago. I've done 2 tests now and a Clearblue digi on Friday which put me at 2-3weeks. I'm hoping for a 3+ tomorrow.
> 
> I had a Mirena Coil fitted but had it taken out as it didn't agree with me and haven't had a period yet :dohh: so my dates could be a little off.
> 
> I have a 1 year old daughter and have no idea how I'll cope with another. I had a very tough pregnancy last time (bleeding, scares, low movements, IUGR, low fluid, early horrific induction that a baby with colic and severe reflux and me with post-natal depression for the first 5months).
> 
> I'm very nervous and scared and just hope I have an easier time this time round and cope a bit better.
> 
> I also hope my 1 year old is sleeping better and a bit happier and more settled by the time baby2 comes along - she's a very fussy, high maintenance and sensitive little thing. xx

Hi Hun,

Try not too worry too much as I have found that each pregnancy I have had has been different. I am sure too that becasue of last time you will be looked after very carefully and they will pick up things much quicker.

Congratulations on your BFP and here is to a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## lyndsay49

hi, I got my BFP on friday, I cant get into see my GP until the 3oth november :growlmad: but doing my own bit of calculating think im due about 29th july. Feeling very nauseas and got a shocking cough!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hey everyone I'm due July 21st and I would love to join you all this is my second and LO will be 4 when this one is born. Hoping for a girl this time as I already have a boy but OH wants a boy so I don't really mind. Anyway so excited about it all and crazily I've already bought a few things. Just some scratch mits bibs and a baby grow xxx


----------



## kittylady

welcome kmbabycrazy :)


----------



## molly1207

Congratulations kmbabycrazy! 

I really want to buy things but I'm resisting at the moment! Doesn't stop me from browsing all the baby stuff I want though. Had already chosen the pram and nursery furniture a month ago :shy:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly1207 said:


> Congratulations kmbabycrazy!
> 
> I really want to buy things but I'm resisting at the moment! Doesn't stop me from browsing all the baby stuff I want though. Had already chosen the pram and nursery furniture a month ago :shy:

Haha me too i have already picked the pram car seat and nursery furniture i want lol now to get saving even harder to afford it all lol xx


----------



## hayley94

hey im due 15th july its not really late july but cant find a mid jul forum lol so im having my first baby found out just over a week ago so happy but shocked and not had many symptoms so not really kicked in much ,, congrats to everyone else too x


----------



## kittylady

Feel free to join us haley94 :) I have got a few maternity things - my excuse is they're my xmas pressie off oh :)


----------



## molly1207

Welcome Hayley =)

Haha I like your excuse Kittylady! 

I've just gone through the thread and attempted to sort out everyones due dates, just so we can see them all together I suppose. And then they can be added to as more people join and it gets confusing as to when everyone is due.

Broodypants: If you could be so kind to put these on the front page :D Maybe the dates could be in bold or dif colour or something :shy: I'm such a control/organisational freak! Sorry if I sound bossy hun :haha:


15th July
Hayley94

20th July
Koolmami
Bluecathy1978

21st July
Kmbabycrazy
Mosnippy

22nd July
HLanders
Stardust599

23rd July
Misse04

24th July
Tmr1234

25th July
Irmastar

26th July
Newlywed2007

27th July
Broodypants

28th July
Molly1207
Kittylady
Shellblu2
Graceyous
Allytiel

29th July
Lyndsay49

30th July
Mixedbeautyx

1st August
Baby_bink

Unsure of dates:
Tigger343
Xpatchx

Apologies if I've got anyone's names/due dates wrong or missed anyone out. Feel free to let me know and I'll edit the post :thumbup:


----------



## hayley94

Thanks gd to have people aroungd my due dateish to talk to lol


----------



## tmr1234

I really want to start getting things as well as i sold all the things we had from our LO as i didn't think i would want another. 

Any 1 seen the test that you can buy that tell you if it is a boy/girl? I was looking at them on ebay and i think i may get 1 it says you can do them any time after 6 weeks but i think that may be a bit early.?


----------



## hayley94

U can get a test that tells u the sex ? What's it called I'd love to do that even if it wasn't 100% sounds pretty cool


----------



## misse04

I saw it with last one, but my friend did one with hers a few months ago and it came out girl but then she had a 16 week scan and was a boy so not sure how reliable they are :) I'm still tempted to get one though!xx


----------



## hayley94

i just opend a forum about it lol seems really gd but what if u get ur hopes up for the girl/boy it said it would be and get the oposite i know it dosnt matter about the sex but myself i dont think i could do it as much as i wanna lol


----------



## irmastar

yeiii more ladies joining!! congrats to everybody!!! :)


----------



## irmastar

molly1207 said:


> Congratulations kmbabycrazy!
> 
> I really want to buy things but I'm resisting at the moment! Doesn't stop me from browsing all the baby stuff I want though. Had already chosen the pram and nursery furniture a month ago :shy:

molly i know how that is, i can't stop myself from browsing and i have some stuff chosen already lol:haha:


----------



## irmastar

molly1207 said:


> Welcome Hayley =)
> 
> Haha I like your excuse Kittylady!
> 
> I've just gone through the thread and attempted to sort out everyones due dates, just so we can see them all together I suppose. And then they can be added to as more people join and it gets confusing as to when everyone is due.
> 
> Broodypants: If you could be so kind to put these on the front page :D Maybe the dates could be in bold or dif colour or something :shy: I'm such a control/organisational freak! Sorry if I sound bossy hun :haha:
> 
> 
> 15th July
> Hayley94
> 
> 20th July
> Koolmami
> Bluecathy1978
> 
> 21st July
> Kmbabycrazy
> Mosnippy
> 
> 22nd July
> HLanders
> Stardust599
> 
> 23rd July
> Misse04
> 
> 24th July
> Tmr1234
> 
> 25th July
> Irmastar
> 
> 26th July
> Newlywed2007
> 
> 27th July
> Broodypants
> 
> 28th July
> Molly1207
> Kittylady
> Shellblu2
> Graceyous
> Allytiel
> 
> 29th July
> Lyndsay49
> 
> 30th July
> Mixedbeautyx
> 
> 1st August
> Baby_bink
> 
> Unsure of dates:
> Tigger343
> Xpatchx
> 
> Apologies if I've got anyone's names/due dates wrong or missed anyone out. Feel free to let me know and I'll edit the post :thumbup:

molly i love this idea!!! so the july 28th is a popular date..:thumbup:


----------



## molly1207

Thanks irmastar, nice to no my control freakness pleases somebody :haha:. July 28th is so popular! People kept joining with that due date so I'd lost count of how many people I was sharing the limelight with :hissy: haha only joking :D Nice to see them all in one place so we can keep track when everyone is fit to burst :happydance:

I'm so tempted to get one of those gender thingys as well! I'm such a sucker for gimmicks like that lol


----------



## hayley94

im the only one on 15th lol everyone ive talked to is due either before of after lol


----------



## Huxley Bear

Hi all,
First of all congrats on all the BFPs! 
Found out 2 weeks ago that i'm pregnant with our first - yay! TTC for 8 months with one chemical preg in September so we're trying not to get too excited just in case it ends badly. I have a docs appointment this Friday and can't wait to get appointments with a midwife and a scan booked in. By my calculations (not that I know what i'm doing TBH!) the baby should be due 2nd August. Will let you know the date from the hospital once i've had a scan. 
I still look at my pregnancy tests everyday! Soooooo happy:happydance:
:cloud9:


----------



## irmastar

ohhh molly i will get one of those gender tests maybe at 10 weeks i know they are not very reliable but it is fun! but i think i will have a girl all the games and predictions say that.
Hayley i am the only one with july 25th, we are special lol.
Huxley, congrats on ur :bfp:.. after my msc on february this was my 8th month ttc. don't worry everything will be fine with u and ur baby, i will keep u in my prayers as everybody else as well to have a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Broodypants

Stupid B&B lost my message!! I'll try again!

Hello everyone! Congrats to all the new bodies on your bfp's!

Good idea Molly, I have put our due dates up on the first post and will add as others join! We can also change to blues and pinks or yellows as we get to the twenty week scan stage!

Koolmami, how you doing today? Hope the spotting has stopped for you hon. I had some pink this morning when I wiped but it's all gone now.

How is everyone else? Hop you've all had lovely weekends! I've had a nice chilled one - much needed!

xx


----------



## themarshas

Hi all! I'd like to join you, I'm 4w1d today after a m/c on oct 22nd at 5w1d. This one feels much better than the first though (no spotting, this time my boobs are killing me, and I'm crampy) so praying for a sticky bean but feeling optimistic! My calculations say I'm due July 28th.


----------



## LivForHim

Hello ladies!! I would love to join this thread!! I got my BFP on friday after 2 1/2yrs of TTC and 2 misscariages!! DH and I were scheduled for an IUI with the next cycle but much to our surpirse we did it all on our own this month!!! God is so good!! We couldn't be happier!! My due date by the books is July 29th!!!! :) Symptoms to date: low mild and dull "cramps"...and a little tiny bit of a questy stomach...so doing well so far!! So excited to share this awesome journey with all of you lovley ladies!!


----------



## kittylady

Welcome liveforhim :) I'm due the day before you :thumbup: 

I am having cramping on and off and feel slightly more sick every day, hubby's already fed up of me saying I feel a little bit sick :wacko: I have also been tired and when I work my legs hurt so much more quickly then they used to. (I'm normally standing up) But I've been finding jobs to do so I can sit down and I put my feet up if I can which helps. At the moment I'm telling work I think I have flu :winkwink:


----------



## LivForHim

kittylady said:


> Welcome liveforhim :) I'm due the day before you :thumbup:
> 
> I am having cramping on and off and feel slightly more sick every day, hubby's already fed up of me saying I feel a little bit sick :wacko: I have also been tired and when I work my legs hurt so much more quickly then they used to. (I'm normally standing up) But I've been finding jobs to do so I can sit down and I put my feet up if I can which helps. At the moment I'm telling work I think I have flu :winkwink:

Thanks kitty!! Great excuse for work!! :haha: Glad you are able to find some jobs that allow you to sit down!! I am so blessed to not have to work so I have been sitting alot with my feet up!! With the holidays coming up I have cleaning to do and I don't even want to do that!! :nope: but I am enjoying every second of being prego so far!! I love to just sit and think about this amazing blessing!! Hope your morning sickness doesn't get too out of control for you!! :flower:


----------



## tmr1234

This is the test i was looking at

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genderma...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item27bb0f77df

I know it is only a bit of fun and to take it with a pinch of solt but it looks fun.

I have woke up this morning feeling really sick iam just trying to sit here and not think about it and hoping it will pass befor i have to take my ES to school.


----------



## stardust599

Morning Ladies!! Welcome to the new girlies here.

I got my 3+ on Clearblue Digi this morning 

I also have really sore boobs and am getting a bit of nausea (especially when making LO's milk/breakfast in the morning) so I'm feeling better now I have a few symptoms.

My sister is due 12days ahead of me! We live 20mins away and cos of the difference in areas she gets 3 scans at 8, 12 and 20 weeks. I only get a basic dating scan between 11-12 weeks and a detailed scan at 20 weeks. Still it's more than a lot of woman get!

I would just like an earlier scan as I got to 12 weeks in 2007 only to be told baby had stopped growing about 6weeks earlier and my body didn't realise so I'm a bit panicky :-(

My LO slept all night last night so I had a good sleep! xx


----------



## tmr1234

We only get 2 scans here would love more as 12 weeks seems a long time off. i have got some more c/b digis coming which i bort to just see if and when the dats go up. If you are worred about a mmc agane ask for an early scan i am sure they will let you.


----------



## misse04

I've got every symptom already! Greasy hair, feel sick, heartburn, dizzy and want to sleep 24/7, I never felt like this so early last time.. I think it might be knowing what to look out for, Hoes everyone else? xx


----------



## Mosnippy

monring ladies!! 

Broodypants I was missed off the due date thingy :) lol im 22nd July.

hope you all had good weekends! it seemed to go to damn quick.. was enjoying just chilling doing nothing :(
I am having heartburn, MS comes and goes, boobs feel like sand bags! bloated and crampy lol ohh and peeing every 5 min lol but all good!

i want to get another digi too to get the 3+ weeks lol I been looking at private scans to have one as just cant wait till 12 , just be nice to have a reassurance scan! 

hope you all have lovely days!


----------



## kittylady

Morning all,

I was thinking of a private scan too, my husband thinks its a waste of money but I want to know everythings ok before I tell the family :)

I'm thinking of going to ultrasound-direct who do an early one for £99, I think the B'ham branch is near five ways island in the city centre. 

I wonder how far in advance you have to book :winkwink:

I went to see the doctor but it was a bit of a disappointment, she didn't take my blood and just told me I'd be contacted by the midwife and have a scan in 12 weeks. When I mentioned miscarriage she just told me to keep my fingers crossed :growlmad:

Although to be positive, she told me congratulations and no one questioned if I wanted to keep it :thumbup:

I also got emmas diary and am going to start looking into joining as many baby clubs as possible so I can get as many freebees as possible. :flower:


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey Kitty

that is not bad, I struggling to find any round dudley, and birmingham not far for me! hmm need to have a look into it! i would feel better if they just say everything ok and they can see a little heartbeat!

I got my Midwife appointment 6 Dec (or should say booking in appointment) but I will also be looked after by a Hematologist (however you spell it haha) as I have had DVT and clots in lungs before so I need to have injections daily (pants :() but all worth it!

the things we have to go through!! lol 

x


----------



## kittylady

Wow, I wasn't even given an appointment, the doctor told me to leave my details for the midwife and she'd get back to me in the next 2 weeks :shrug:


----------



## Mosnippy

strange how they all differant.. my docter has the midwife on site, so the receptionist was able to book me already :S 

i found a place that does scans for £75 I am off to london the weekend to see mom and go into the office so thought..oooo why not..will be 6 weeks and this place does from 6 weeks :) just be nice to know everything is alright!


and OMG MS has just kicked in :( yuck!


----------



## xpatchx

Hey guys! Thanks for having me but I have to go back to TTC now. I got so many positives on IC's but it has now been about 5 days since I got my fist positive and still not showing up on any early response tests.
I've not come on yet but an OPK gave me a positive the day before yesterday, and was faint last night - so if I was ovulating it means I'm not due on for a few weeks (my periods are sometimes 6 weeks apart)

I've come to the conclusion that the tests were dodgy and all of my positives were fake.

Thanks for inviting me over, and a H&H 9 months to you all x


----------



## stardust599

Girls if you are booking an early scan I would try hang on until at least 7 weeks.

Quite often at 6weeks it's just too soon to see anything except the sac and you will be in a horrible panic for a week until they can see the little heartbeat and a bit of growth.

Early scans can't prevent anything either, I know it's not a nice thing to say but if something bad is going to happen it will happen whether or not you have paid for an early scan and there's nothing DR's can do for you either. So my advice would be just to relax and enjoy being pregnant xxx


----------



## stardust599

xpatchx said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for having me but I have to go back to TTC now. I got so many positives on IC's but it has now been about 5 days since I got my fist positive and still not showing up on any early response tests.
> I've not come on yet but an OPK gave me a positive the day before yesterday, and was faint last night - so if I was ovulating it means I'm not due on for a few weeks (my periods are sometimes 6 weeks apart)
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that the tests were dodgy and all of my positives were fake.
> 
> Thanks for inviting me over, and a H&H 9 months to you all x


I'm sorry sweetie. xx


----------



## hayley94

hey everyone :) 
would someone be able to tell me how i can get the signiture things they look so nice but i cant figure how to get them,??


----------



## stardust599

https://lilypie.com/Maternity_and_Pregnancy.php

There you go hun.

I have really bad cramps now, getting worried :-(


----------



## hkbarts

Hi please can I join Im due 27th July 2012 :happydance:


----------



## hayley94

thankyou


----------



## stardust599

hkbarts said:


> Hi please can I join Im due 27th July 2012 :happydance:


Congrats :-D xx


----------



## hkbarts

thanks never been pregnant before so all new to me so giddy and nervous

my symptoms are:

* very sore and bigger boobs
* heartburn on and off
* bloated so bloated look 9 month pregnant haha lol
* stomach cramps on and off 
* growling stomach noises today really loud ha

what do you guys have?

thanks


----------



## hayley94

i have exactly the same just a little too tired aswell lol


----------



## tmr1234

I have the sma ebut so so sleepy and today i have been running to the loo every 5 min. I havnt been to bad with my loo trips but today it has kicked in big time.

The m/w should ring some time this week to give me a date for my booking in app i can't wait to get things started and get over 12weeks but on another side this is my LAST preg so i want to rember every thing and take it slowe


----------



## Koolmami

Broodypants said:


> Stupid B&B lost my message!! I'll try again!
> 
> Hello everyone! Congrats to all the new bodies on your bfp's!
> 
> Good idea Molly, I have put our due dates up on the first post and will add as others join! We can also change to blues and pinks or yellows as we get to the twenty week scan stage!
> 
> Koolmami, how you doing today? Hope the spotting has stopped for you hon. I had some pink this morning when I wiped but it's all gone now.
> 
> How is everyone else? Hop you've all had lovely weekends! I've had a nice chilled one - much needed!
> 
> xx

Hi Hun, 

I'm fine, thank you for asking. :winkwink: Bleeding has stopped on Fri luckily. :happydance: I'm feeling great, just a bit of itching down there now, I might have a yeast infection I reckon. (Sorry tmi). Hope you had a great weekend, I've been working non-stop so hopefully time will fly by! I can't wait until the baby is here! I'm so impatient! :D x


----------



## themarshas

As for symptoms: just supppper sore nipples, slightly sore boobs in general, starving when I wake up, having to pee alot (and to think this is only going to get 10x worse!), and light cramps.


----------



## Koolmami

stardust599 said:


> https://lilypie.com/Maternity_and_Pregnancy.php
> 
> There you go hun.
> 
> I have really bad cramps now, getting worried :-(

Fingers crossed for you. Hope everything is okay. x


----------



## Bibby 77

Hi all, I have tried not to look at any of these sites, but can't resist joining your thread! I am due on 25 July with #1. 

Generally feel OK, except knackered ALL THE TIME and sore boobs with a few cramps here and there. Seeing the GP on Wednesday morning, but very nervous after a M/C at 5 +6 in March, but had no symptoms or feelings then, so fingers cross that this bean sticks.

H&H 9 months to you all. x


----------



## kittylady

Heya, thanks for the advise stardust. I'm hoping to book a scan for 8 weeks so I will also have a scan image to show my mother/MIL when I tell them at xmas (9weeks). I am also a worrier so I'm better off knowing whether or not everythings ok though I have looked into it and I have an 80-90% chance this pregnancy will go full-term. If that was an operation (as an example) then I think those are excellent odds. Saying that, I might not get an early scan as 8 weeks is the week xmas falls on (xmas is 9weeks exactly for me I think) so it might not be possible and then by the time January comes I'll be 12 weeks on the 15th Jan so I'll see what happens :)


----------



## hkbarts

The peeing a lot has kicked in today too terrible and feel so bloated today

good luck everyone

sticky vibes***

:happydance:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh yeah I feel like I'm about 6/7 months pregnant with the bloated belly I have on me lol x


----------



## HLanders

Hey ladies!! I'm exhausted today!!! All I wanted to do at lunch was curl up and take a nap! Still having weird twinges in my uterus, but no morning sickness. Smell is starting to come back, now that this sinus thing is going away.

Can't wait til next week!! :)


----------



## Newlywed2011

Hey everyone! Sorry it's been a while since I've been able to get on here. I replied a couple of days ago but for some reason it didn't post. 
Broodypants - my husband reacted basically the same way! It's so funny how they get when they realize that they're fertile lol 
I'm still feeling exhausted all the time but other than that I feel pretty good. Something that's actually kinda funny is, my husband texted me this morning telling me he's feeling nauseous. Could he be having a spout of morning sickness?? I hear it's common for men to experience pregnancy symptoms :)


----------



## shellblu2

Newlywed--That's cute about your husband...I was actually waiting to see when my hubby would develop his own symptoms :)


----------



## Newlywed2011

He and I were talking and laughing about it this weekend and I think that may have jinxed us. lol Hopefully he starts to feel better today.


----------



## irmastar

Bibby 77 said:


> Hi all, I have tried not to look at any of these sites, but can't resist joining your thread! I am due on 25 July with #1.
> 
> Generally feel OK, except knackered ALL THE TIME and sore boobs with a few cramps here and there. Seeing the GP on Wednesday morning, but very nervous after a M/C at 5 +6 in March, but had no symptoms or feelings then, so fingers cross that this bean sticks.
> 
> H&H 9 months to you all. x

we are due the same day!!! yeiii


----------



## irmastar

it's good to know u girls are doing fine and don't have bad symptoms :) my nipples are very sensible and my boobs hurt well my right boob hurts more than the left one, i wonder if onw it's gonna grow more than the other one lol :haha:
i got my first appointment wich is november 29th, but i think it is just a booking appointment where they get ur insurance infromation and do medical history wack.


----------



## themarshas

I just got back my second round of blood testing and everything looks great. Didn't get the HCG # but she said it more than doubled, so I set up my first ultrasound/appointment for 6 weeks. December 5th!! Only 2 weeks away! Question: are you bringing your DH's to your first appointment?


----------



## Bibby 77

Just a quick question to you all, my boobs and nipples have been very sore almost since conception but now that seems to have subsided a bit. Still very very tired, needing the loo all the time and temps are still nice and high, but is it usual for the sore boobs to come and go, I thought they would just be sore all the time? Thank you!!! X


----------



## misse04

xpatchx said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for having me but I have to go back to TTC now. I got so many positives on IC's but it has now been about 5 days since I got my fist positive and still not showing up on any early response tests.
> I've not come on yet but an OPK gave me a positive the day before yesterday, and was faint last night - so if I was ovulating it means I'm not due on for a few weeks (my periods are sometimes 6 weeks apart)
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that the tests were dodgy and all of my positives were fake.
> 
> Thanks for inviting me over, and a H&H 9 months to you all x



Hopefully hear from you soon! Good luck for this month xxxx :flower:


----------



## misse04

Bibby 77 said:


> Just a quick question to you all, my boobs and nipples have been very sore almost since conception but now that seems to have subsided a bit. Still very very tired, needing the loo all the time and temps are still nice and high, but is it usual for the sore boobs to come and go, I thought they would just be sore all the time? Thank you!!! X

Mine come and go, I haven't really had it that bad with this pregnancy apart from last week felt like they were going to fall off! But everyones different and i think it is normal xx


----------



## misse04

irmastar said:


> it's good to know u girls are doing fine and don't have bad symptoms :) my nipples are very sensible and my boobs hurt well my right boob hurts more than the left one, i wonder if onw it's gonna grow more than the other one lol :haha:
> i got my first appointment wich is november 29th, but i think it is just a booking appointment where they get ur insurance infromation and do medical history wack.

"Nipples are very sensible" .. that did make me laugh :D

Glad to hear everyone else is bloated because I've been wondering if I'm imagining things! xx


----------



## Bibby 77

Thanks misse04, sometimes they feel like they are burning, sometimes like they are going to explode, sometimes like someone has taken a cheese grater to them and sometimes nothing!!!!! I found it a bit freaky, but it's nice to have people in the same boat to talk to  x


----------



## misse04

I know! The joys of pregnancy already aye! And I wish I had found this site on my last pregnancy especially this thread as were all around the same stage xx


----------



## Broodypants

Good evening everyone! How's it going? 

Hello to new peeps, congrats!

HkBarts, you have the same due date as me - yippee!!

Koolmami, so glad bleeding has stopped and you are feeling better hon!

xx


----------



## Broodypants

Bibby 77 said:


> Just a quick question to you all, my boobs and nipples have been very sore almost since conception but now that seems to have subsided a bit. Still very very tired, needing the loo all the time and temps are still nice and high, but is it usual for the sore boobs to come and go, I thought they would just be sore all the time? Thank you!!! X

Symptoms come and go quite a bit, don't be surprised and certainly don't worry if some days down the line you wake up with no symptoms and others they are really strong, it's very normal!

LOL at Irma's sensible nipples :rofl:

Right think everyone's due dates are up now, let me know if any have been missed out! Mo you were there just in the 21st by accident, got you down as the 22nd now!

Can't believe how many of you are due on the 28th! Be interesting to see how many turn up on that day!!


----------



## Broodypants

xpatchx said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for having me but I have to go back to TTC now. I got so many positives on IC's but it has now been about 5 days since I got my fist positive and still not showing up on any early response tests.
> I've not come on yet but an OPK gave me a positive the day before yesterday, and was faint last night - so if I was ovulating it means I'm not due on for a few weeks (my periods are sometimes 6 weeks apart)
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that the tests were dodgy and all of my positives were fake.
> 
> Thanks for inviting me over, and a H&H 9 months to you all x

Patch, hon so sorry to hear this. Look after yourself and hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## hkbarts

Hi well I'm due either 27th or 28th July hopefully 28th as my birthday so giddy.

Bump buddies x 
Also my boobs are killing I try to decretly hold them when I walk ha x


----------



## LivForHim

themarshas said:


> I just got back my second round of blood testing and everything looks great. Didn't get the HCG # but she said it more than doubled, so I set up my first ultrasound/appointment for 6 weeks. December 5th!! Only 2 weeks away! Question: are you bringing your DH's to your first appointment?

Hiya!! Congrats on the great numbers!! :happydance: I also got the results today for my second round of blood testing and all looks great!! :cloud9: DH and I are working with a specialist and we have and appt for Dec.9th for a 7wk ultrasound!! I am so excited I could burst!! I can imagine your excitment for Dec. 5th!! and I will for sure be bringing DH to the ultrasound! Can't imagine him missing out on that amazing moment when we see our little peanut for the first time!!


----------



## tmr1234

Newlywed~ It could happen that the OH get the sickness i always remember my mum telling me that when she was carrying me my dad got the m/s bad for the 12 weeks lol 

Themarshas~ My DH will be with me for the scans but the m/w appts he is going to stay home and look after LO he didn't come with me with my LO but came to every 1 with our 1st. congrats on the bloods.

Bibby~ All symptoms can come and go as it is still early your hcg and all the others are going high by the day so you will find some days you feel normal and some really ill or sore.

Hkbarts~ "Also my boobs are killing I try to decretly hold them when I walk ha x "That just made me lol 

A.F.M
I am not feel sick today i really toght i was going to be sick yesterday but it passed hoping every thing is ok in there i really wish i was having a early scan. Still waiting for the m/w to ring with a date for my booking in appt.

Hope every 1 is doing ok and keeping bubs snug


----------



## HLanders

Well ladies I'm off to the doctors earlier than expected... I had some period-type bleeding and I want to get checked out. My husband swears I'm fine "because I don't have 'seious' cramps" but to me blood (and not just a drop) is serious. I'm trying to detach myself and prepare for what I think I'm about to be told and it breaks my heart!

All I can do is pray that this isn't a miscarriage. :(


----------



## stardust599

HLanders said:


> Well ladies I'm off to the doctors earlier than expected... I had some period-type bleeding and I want to get checked out. My husband swears I'm fine "because I don't have 'seious' cramps" but to me blood (and not just a drop) is serious. I'm trying to detach myself and prepare for what I think I'm about to be told and it breaks my heart!
> 
> All I can do is pray that this isn't a miscarriage. :(


Fingers crossed for you hun. So many ladies have bleeding in early pregancy and it turns out to be nothing. Good luck.



I'm still worried today, all my symptoms have completely gone :-(

I'm worried about the first time I had the missed miscarriage. Baby stopped growing at 5/6 weeks but I didn't find out until my 12 week scan. The only symptoms I had were sickness, tiredness and sore boobs which disappeared by 6/7 weeks. I just hope everything is okay for my this time xx


----------



## misse04

HLanders said:


> Well ladies I'm off to the doctors earlier than expected... I had some period-type bleeding and I want to get checked out. My husband swears I'm fine "because I don't have 'seious' cramps" but to me blood (and not just a drop) is serious. I'm trying to detach myself and prepare for what I think I'm about to be told and it breaks my heart!
> 
> All I can do is pray that this isn't a miscarriage. :(

Good luck for doctors, hoping everything will be fine for you :hug:
x


----------



## tmr1234

HLanders~ Good luck hope every thing is ok.

Stardust~ If you are worred ask for an early scan tell them about what happen just to put your mind at ease


----------



## stardust599

tmr1234 said:


> HLanders~ Good luck hope every thing is ok.
> 
> Stardust~ If you are worred ask for an early scan tell them about what happen just to put your mind at ease


They won't let me :-( I asked last time when I was having LO but they refused, NHS can't afford extra scans unless you are high risk x


----------



## Koolmami

HLanders said:


> Well ladies I'm off to the doctors earlier than expected... I had some period-type bleeding and I want to get checked out. My husband swears I'm fine "because I don't have 'seious' cramps" but to me blood (and not just a drop) is serious. I'm trying to detach myself and prepare for what I think I'm about to be told and it breaks my heart!
> 
> All I can do is pray that this isn't a miscarriage. :(

Hope everything is okay, hun. Fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## hkbarts

Good Luck everyone

I went to appointment today did bloods and booked in for scan on 20th Dec for dating - will be approx 8-9 weeks by then.

The bloods taken today will they test hcg people keep talking about it on here but dont understand it fully

thanks xx


----------



## tmr1234

stardust599 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> HLanders~ Good luck hope every thing is ok.
> 
> Stardust~ If you are worred ask for an early scan tell them about what happen just to put your mind at ease
> 
> 
> They won't let me :-( I asked last time when I was having LO but they refused, NHS can't afford extra scans unless you are high risk xClick to expand...

That is c**p.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Don't even get my booking appointment with midwife until I am nearly 10 weeks GRRR!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

aww Hlanders and Stardust got all my fingers and toes crossed for you that everything is ok!! 

HKbarts, wow that is quick and early!! i need to move regions lol only have my booking appointment 6th Dec i will be 7weeks then, and then they only book my scan! arghh im so impatient! lol


----------



## Bibby 77

Fingers crossed for you ladies. Keep thinking positive thoughts. X


----------



## HLanders

Well I'm 90% positive I had a miscarriage, but my husband is still holding out hope. They took blood, urine and a vaginal ultrasound. They didn't see anything on the U/S, which lasted maybe 2 min total, and urine still said positive so they're doing a quant blood and said they'll call me tonight if it's too low. I'm supposed to go back in on Thursday for more blood to see if my levels are increasing or decreasing. Basically I'm going to be told on Thanksgiving, "you're not pregnant anymore".

And when I got home from the Dr I passed a clot. To me, my heart is broken because I know it's all over. It was a wonderful two weeks, dreaming about starting a family... But now it's back to reality. So I guess I'll be leaving the group, happy and healthy nine months to all of you!


----------



## hkbarts

Oh no fingers crossed for you I hope it turns out to be better news

:hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

HLanders said:


> Well I'm 90% positive I had a miscarriage, but my husband is still holding out hope. They took blood, urine and a vaginal ultrasound. They didn't see anything on the U/S, which lasted maybe 2 min total, and urine still said positive so they're doing a quant blood and said they'll call me tonight if it's too low. I'm supposed to go back in on Thursday for more blood to see if my levels are increasing or decreasing. Basically I'm going to be told on Thanksgiving, "you're not pregnant anymore".
> 
> And when I got home from the Dr I passed a clot. To me, my heart is broken because I know it's all over. It was a wonderful two weeks, dreaming about starting a family... But now it's back to reality. So I guess I'll be leaving the group, happy and healthy nine months to all of you!

oh! i am soo sorry to hear this! huge hug to you :hugs::hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## Bibby 77

It's not over yet, I will keep everything crossed for you. X


----------



## kittylady

HLanders said:


> Well I'm 90% positive I had a miscarriage, but my husband is still holding out hope. They took blood, urine and a vaginal ultrasound. They didn't see anything on the U/S, which lasted maybe 2 min total, and urine still said positive so they're doing a quant blood and said they'll call me tonight if it's too low. I'm supposed to go back in on Thursday for more blood to see if my levels are increasing or decreasing. Basically I'm going to be told on Thanksgiving, "you're not pregnant anymore".
> 
> And when I got home from the Dr I passed a clot. To me, my heart is broken because I know it's all over. It was a wonderful two weeks, dreaming about starting a family... But now it's back to reality. So I guess I'll be leaving the group, happy and healthy nine months to all of you!

I'll be thinking of you tonight and thursday, good luck x :hugs:


----------



## misse04

HLanders said:


> Well I'm 90% positive I had a miscarriage, but my husband is still holding out hope. They took blood, urine and a vaginal ultrasound. They didn't see anything on the U/S, which lasted maybe 2 min total, and urine still said positive so they're doing a quant blood and said they'll call me tonight if it's too low. I'm supposed to go back in on Thursday for more blood to see if my levels are increasing or decreasing. Basically I'm going to be told on Thanksgiving, "you're not pregnant anymore".
> 
> And when I got home from the Dr I passed a clot. To me, my heart is broken because I know it's all over. It was a wonderful two weeks, dreaming about starting a family... But now it's back to reality. So I guess I'll be leaving the group, happy and healthy nine months to all of you!

Really sorry, fingers crossed it's not what you think xx :flower:


----------



## misse04

On my last pregnancy I was in such a rush to do everything but with this one I'm more relaxed. But just wondering, is there a certain time you should see mw by or am I better off just waiting because theres not much they can do? Whats everyone else doing? xx


----------



## hayley94

Hey everyone jÙst got out of my doc apointmen and I'm actually 9weeks not 6 huge shock lol so am now due 29th june :) thanks for welcoming me in but have to look for a june forum now haha good luck everyone :)


----------



## tmr1234

HLanders~ I am so sorry you I Have every thing crossed for you. 

Misse04~ You are ment to get blood done by 10 weeks they normaly do them about 7-8 weeks then it is the scan at 12weeks then i think you see the m/w agane at 14 weeks or it could be 18 i can't rember


----------



## misse04

Ok thank you. I'll probably ring next week and ask for an appointment within the 2 weeks after. My doctors is good they get you in pretty quick. Hoping I can have the mw I had last time x


----------



## HLanders

D&C tomorrow morning... HCG at 5 weeks was 35.

:(


----------



## misse04

So sorry! xxxxx


----------



## YoungMum92

Im due 18th of July :)


----------



## irmastar

HLanders said:


> D&C tomorrow morning... HCG at 5 weeks was 35.
> 
> :(

i'm so sorry you are going trough this. i will be praying for you, may God bless you and your baby.


----------



## hkbarts

Dating scan booked for 20th Dec x


----------



## shellblu2

So sorry for what you're going through. It's tough to get through the first couple months. I lost twins in May at 5 weeks and 7 1/2 weeks...double whammy. It's devastating I know, but you got to keep your chin up. Hope all goes well for you.


HLanders said:


> D&C tomorrow morning... HCG at 5 weeks was 35.
> 
> :(


----------



## shellblu2

I had my first Dr. visit today, which was was basically to confirm my pregnancy. My pre-natal screening is on 12/22/11 and my first ultrasound isn't until 1/10/11! I will almost be 12 weeks by then! ugggghhhhh!


----------



## Broodypants

HLanders said:


> D&C tomorrow morning... HCG at 5 weeks was 35.
> 
> :(

Oh hon I am so so sorry. My thoughts are with you. xxxx


----------



## Broodypants

Welcome YoungMum92! Congratulations!

Hayley, sorry you're leaving us! Do feel free to pop in and see us whenever you want to!

How is everyone else doing today?

I phoned my doctors surgery this morning and my midwives don't want to see me until 10 weeks either but she's sent off to book my dating scan cause I am having the nuchal scan and bloods too being a little bit older. So hopefully I'll get a letter from the hospital soon with a scan date!

Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## kittylady

Hi my scan will probably be around the 10th to 20th Jan when I'm 12 weeks, I'm currently waiting for my midwife to call (over the next 2 weeks) to arrange a booking appointment. I felt feint for the first time today. I was feeling sick as if I could be for the first time and then I felt feint, right in the middle of Tesco :( 

I'm feeling more and more sick every day, I wont be surprised if I don't start vomiting next week - thats going to be easy to hide from work :( I told them I was going to the doctors monday (I said it was for suspected flu) I worked later on that day and no one seemed to ask or care what they told me :(

My manager wasn't in though as shes on holiday - she would have asked. She did catch me rubbing my tummy the other day though, then she went to say something, stopped, nervously laughed and then walked away. I think the possibility crossed her mind maybe.

I have got a pregnancy journal today from mothercare and also decided to get a crib from there as they have one for £75 :) with good reviews. I am also debating the early private scan as the money would pay for my crib :s

Hope everyones ok.

I'm sorry you leaving Haley but keep us informed of how you are and we're always here if you need a chat, you will still be most welcome. :hugs:


----------



## irmastar

kittylady said:


> Hi my scan will probably be around the 10th to 20th Jan when I'm 12 weeks, I'm currently waiting for my midwife to call (over the next 2 weeks) to arrange a booking appointment. I felt feint for the first time today. I was feeling sick as if I could be for the first time and then I felt feint, right in the middle of Tesco :(
> 
> I'm feeling more and more sick every day, I wont be surprised if I don't start vomiting next week - thats going to be easy to hide from work :( I told them I was going to the doctors monday (I said it was for suspected flu) I worked later on that day and no one seemed to ask or care what they told me :(
> 
> My manager wasn't in though as shes on holiday - she would have asked. She did catch me rubbing my tummy the other day though, then she went to say something, stopped, nervously laughed and then walked away. I think the possibility crossed her mind maybe.
> 
> I have got a pregnancy journal today from mothercare and also decided to get a crib from there as they have one for £75 :) with good reviews. I am also debating the early private scan as the money would pay for my crib :s
> 
> Hope everyones ok.
> 
> I'm sorry you leaving Haley but keep us informed of how you are and we're always here if you need a chat, you will still be most welcome. :hugs:

so lucky to get the scan on january, if i was u i would get the crib since you seem to be having a normal pregnancy plus mw would probably hear baby's heartbeat with a doppler @9 weeks...i don't think i will get an early scan 2 my mw office since i remember i only got one with my son and i was nearly 8 months:wacko: idk if i mention to her my mc she will do one :shrug: but i am happy because i found a school on internet where you can go an pay only $20 and they perform a scan but they tell you they are only students but i am fine with that as long as i get to see my baby and hear the hearthbeat i am more than happy :winkwink:


----------



## irmastar

girls I was thinking if we should name our group like the other oneson bnb, i remember las year july's babies the group was called "july beach bumps" this january babies the group is called "january snowflakes". i think it is a cool idea :)


----------



## wannabeprego

HLanders said:


> D&C tomorrow morning... HCG at 5 weeks was 35.
> 
> :(

Hi Hlanders, I am very sorry about your low levels...:hugs: I dont want to give you false hope but your HCG level for 5 weeks could be in the normal range still and you may want to wait about a week and retest your bloods to see if they raise before you go for the D&C, please look at these links and the charts that show what women's HCG level range can be at 5 weeks.... Please dont let the DR pressure you into a D&C until you are 100% sure it is necessary.... I have seen other girls on the threads go through this scare and they wait it out and than go on to have a healthy pregnancy, so it can happen...


https://www.hcglevelsinpregnancy.com/hcg-levels-in-early-pregnancy-chart/

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

here is a copy and paste of the HCG levels, things are uncertain in early pregnancy and it is possible things could improve and you could go on to a normal pregnancy....

_Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml_


----------



## tmr1234

Misse04~ I was hoping i would get the same M/W but they have changed how they do and where they do them again so i don't think i will.

HLanders~ I am so sorry Hun.

Youngmum~ Welcome & Congrats hope you have a H&H 9 months

hkbarts~ I wish i had a scan so close i have to wait until Jan when i am 10-13 weeks 

Shellblu~ Congrats on getting a scan date.

Broodypants~ At lest your m/w is doing some thing i have still not heard any from mine. I have been feeling so sick from last night feel to sleep on the sofa last night and when i woke up i got hit bad with sickness and it hads been with my all night and still feeling sick now but trying to drink a cup of tea to see if it will sort it out.

Kittylady~ I have been the same feeling more sick every day but yesterday i woke up feeling fine but omg i think i will running to the loo very soon sorry TMI.

Irastar~ I wish there was some where around here to do scans so cheep we are thinking of getting a 4d scan when i am 16 weeks but we have the 12 week and 20 weeks on the NHS we don't get an early scan. That is a good to have a name i was in the lion cubs with my LO.


----------



## hkbarts

Hi Everyone

I need your help I worried as I woke up this morning and has slight brown discharge sorry tmi then just now went again and nothing plus I have very mild cramp.....so scared I so want this baby to stick. Has anyone had this before? Last night I got up twice to pee and noticed nothing. My boobs are not as sore and they have been. Please help 8-[


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey Ladies, Good morning.

HKbarts, I heard some spotting is normal for some ladies, and ifs its brown means its old, and if there is none more then maybe its ok! but maybe check with your doc?

Irmastar - great idea! already trying to think of some suggestions lol! 

KittyLady - I told my boss on Monday in strick confidence! my reasoning is even though I work from home and my Boss is in switzerland, my company is huge on health and safetly, and I started getting waves of Nausea, i am jammy where we have flexi hours, so wanted to tell him if I am off in afternoon its due to little bean and when i feeling better will do work , but he knows not to say a word to anyone! i guess atleast i dont have to try and hide it from an office! its a plus! although going to struggle monday going into the headoffice for day! no more pj's and morning sleep ins :( haha

Hlander - thinking of you Hun! my thoughts are with you!

i keep getting really bad indigestion and heartburn! regardless what I eat! and MS seems to strike at midday.. 

got zip energy today, yesterday had loads! i could jsu curl up back in bed for the rest of the day! 

hope you all have a great day!


----------



## molly85

Hello, will make time to read. Got my :bfp: yesterday and confirmed this morning with a better line. De date roghly 3rd August dates giving me 27th July at the mo and man do my boobs hurt lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Congrats Molly and welcome!! :)


----------



## molly85

gess i better introduce myself Ialready have Abby shes 6 months old ( i know i'm a bit nuts) andmolly the Jack russel. 

My OH is Matt he works alot so i winge in equal measure.

I have an under active thyroid so have my first doctors appointment today oh the joys


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Molly 85- Wow you don't wait around do you lol. Good luck though I would have loved to have another when Toby was that age but I wouldn't have coped lol. Now my DS is going to have two little brothers/sisters within the space of a couple of months of each other as his Dad is having another too lol. I'm hoping he takes it well going from being the only child to having two babies taking his attention lol. 

He doesn't know about mine as i'm only 5 1/2 weeks but his dad's girlfriend is 20 weeks and finds out what they're having today so when I finish work i'm surely going to hear all about his little brother/sister lol x


----------



## tmr1234

molly85 said:


> Hello, will make time to read. Got my :bfp: yesterday and confirmed this morning with a better line. De date roghly 3rd August dates giving me 27th July at the mo and man do my boobs hurt lol

Wellcome i was due my LO on the 3rd but he came on the morning of the 4th congrats


----------



## Bibby 77

Morning ladies. Went to my GP this morning and confirmed pregnancy. He reassured me that I am at no greater risk of m/c because if my previous one and that most are random events. I need to register with a midwife but am going to wait until I reach 6 weeks, I just don't want to tempt fate.
Temps are still nice and high, boobs have gone from painful to achey and heavy and I keep coming over dizzy if I get up too quickly, and weeing for England!!! Still some cramps and feel bloated but apart from that all is well.
Has anyone noticed their boobs getting any bigger? I have pretty big ones anyway, so don't even know if I would notice!!! X


----------



## kittylady

Welcome Molly hope you enjoy your time with us :)

I'm trying to think of a name, somthing like summer sunshine bumps, (sorry I'm not very good at this ) etc

Hope everyones feeling ok this morning :)


----------



## kittylady

My boobs getting bigger was one of my first signs, I bought a bra one cup size bigger and it fits :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have pretty big boobs anyway but mine have gotten bigger...which I hate because i already hate having big boobs. But they didn't get much bigger with LO, I went up a few back sizes but not a cup size xx


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi, speaking of Doctors have you all seen yours yet?
I found out I was pregnant on friday but I cant get in until the 30th, I am so anxious for it confirming even though i have done 4tests and I am a walking text book of symptoms! Also I think I have a chest infection I am coughing so much my ribs are killing, I phoned again today to see if they had any cancelations and the receptionist said I was wasting my time.


----------



## hkbarts

scan on 20th dec ?? but seeing doc this afternoon as had tiny bit of brown spotting and paranoid xx


----------



## Mosnippy

ooooo my (*)(*) have diff increased already!! I am more comfortable with out a bra! I have large ones anyway...and he keeps telling me wear a bra they will go south if you dont!! lol Voice of reason! so will have to go shopping at some point for bigger bras! oh the joy!

I seen my doc already, but they dont do anything other then refer to midwife, no test or anything just yes you got a positive you pregnant lol so sit and wait for midwife on 6th Dec (only 2 weeks- the dreaded 2WW again!!! lol )

have any of you ladies bought any baby stuff yet? I bought a pregnancy journal! would love to buy some clothes.. but so worried i will jinx it! 

Hey Kitty lady! I think yours is cute, all I could come up with is the July Jelly Bean Club lol or just the Jelly Bean Bellies? haha I have sweets on my mind!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> ooooo my (*)(*) have diff increased already!! I am more comfortable with out a bra! I have large ones anyway...and he keeps telling me wear a bra they will go south if you dont!! lol Voice of reason! so will have to go shopping at some point for bigger bras! oh the joy!
> 
> I seen my doc already, but they dont do anything other then refer to midwife, no test or anything just yes you got a positive you pregnant lol so sit and wait for midwife on 6th Dec (only 2 weeks- the dreaded 2WW again!!! lol )
> 
> have any of you ladies bought any baby stuff yet? I bought a pregnancy journal! would love to buy some clothes.. but so worried i will jinx it!
> 
> Hey Kitty lady! I think yours is cute, all I could come up with is the July Jelly Bean Club lol or just the Jelly Bean Bellies? haha I have sweets on my mind!

I bought some clothes already, well 1 sleepsuit and a hat and mittens set. It was because OH panicked at first so I bought them to make it feel better. My pet name for OH is dosy bear because he's quite silly sometimes and there was a hat with a bear face and bear ears and the mittens had paws on them, so it's now nicknamed baby bear. And the sleepsuit says I love Daddy on it oh and I got some bibs one says I love Daddy the other says I love Mummy. They worked in cheering him up, he now loves the "Baby Bear" and just wants the scan to come around so he can see it!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww KMbabycrazy that is cute! you just made me want to go out shopping now lol !


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hehe, thanks I know it's cute, it took me ages to find one that said I love Daddy though. But that's all I'm going to buy as we've not told family yet so baby things everywhere might give it away. We're waiting to tell family until my brother and sister are back from Uni for christmas which is 2 weeks away. But my silly midwife is so booked up I won't have even seen her until after then and my docs don't refer you for dating scan until the midwife has seen you so I might be 14-15 weeks before I get a scan as they're pretty booked up too apparently. 

I had my scan at 10 weeks last time won't even get to see my midwife until then this time. However with the appointment being that far away it means I can fib to my boss about that appointment and then I don't have to tell her until after christmas. Unless of course I get really bad sickness (which by the way started today had to run into the shopping centre loos so I could throw up lol and they were closed for cleaning so I had to wait patiently trying really hard not to be sick for the disabled toilet to be free lol)


----------



## molly85

lol id have used the mens.

Obviously we have loads of baby stuff lookedat double prams though wahhhhh. 

I've been to the doc to get my medication she was lovely and called me brave. My boobs hate me rioght now and ifeel like ive wetmyself and i haven't lol

MW booked for the 12th nice1 hour appointment then.


----------



## Mosnippy

KMBabycrazy, just been looking at humours baby tops (maternity tops) and saw one that Said Baby Bear over belly with a paw next to it! how weird is that!! 

Trying to think of a cute way to tell my OH kids they have a sibling on the way. there is 4 of them. 

Just saw a tshirt that has speech bubble to belly saying " If im related to these people..im not coming out!" i thought it was so cute, so might get that and wear it and see which of them notice first lol.. they ages 17,15,11 and 8.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh I might just have to get a top that says baby bear over the bump lol that's well cute. And that other t-shirt sounds hillarious. My LO doesn't know yet but he's 4 so he wouldn't lol. I was going to tell him later than everyone else you know just in case but since i'll be 8 weeks when we tell our families I think it'll be safe to tell him at the same time


----------



## molly85

im going to see if one of the girls i know will do Abby a top saying I'm going to be abig sister in August 2012. see how quickly people twig lol not sure how long we'l wait


----------



## Mosnippy

yeah they really cute too!

i was shocked at the price, so just going to make my own! haha 

all so exciting..


----------



## molly85

I could also get fabric pens lol 

Must get a mini ticker to


----------



## Newlywed2011

HLanders said:


> D&C tomorrow morning... HCG at 5 weeks was 35.
> 
> :(

I am so sorry that you're having to go through this. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Newlywed2011

Had my first doctor's appointment yesterday. It was basic stuff. Booking and medical history. Did some blood work also and waiting to hear back on that. Should be scheduling the ultra sound appointment soon! I'm very excited about that :) Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Newlywed2011

Bibby 77 said:


> Morning ladies. Went to my GP this morning and confirmed pregnancy. He reassured me that I am at no greater risk of m/c because if my previous one and that most are random events. I need to register with a midwife but am going to wait until I reach 6 weeks, I just don't want to tempt fate.
> Temps are still nice and high, boobs have gone from painful to achey and heavy and I keep coming over dizzy if I get up too quickly, and weeing for England!!! Still some cramps and feel bloated but apart from that all is well.
> Has anyone noticed their boobs getting any bigger? I have pretty big ones anyway, so don't even know if I would notice!!! X

My boobs feel so much bigger!!! lol It's so funny because I think it's all in my head and I keep saying I'm way to early for that to be happening but it's true. My bras are starting to fit more snug. :)


----------



## Mosnippy

Newlywed2011 said:


> Had my first doctor's appointment yesterday. It was basic stuff. Booking and medical history. Did some blood work also and waiting to hear back on that. Should be scheduling the ultra sound appointment soon! I'm very excited about that :) Hope everyone is doing well :)

awww that is exciting cant wait for mine!!


----------



## Newlywed2011

Mosnippy said:


> ooooo my (*)(*) have diff increased already!! I am more comfortable with out a bra! I have large ones anyway...and he keeps telling me wear a bra they will go south if you dont!! lol Voice of reason! so will have to go shopping at some point for bigger bras! oh the joy!
> 
> I seen my doc already, but they dont do anything other then refer to midwife, no test or anything just yes you got a positive you pregnant lol so sit and wait for midwife on 6th Dec (only 2 weeks- the dreaded 2WW again!!! lol )
> 
> have any of you ladies bought any baby stuff yet? I bought a pregnancy journal! would love to buy some clothes.. but so worried i will jinx it!
> 
> Hey Kitty lady! I think yours is cute, all I could come up with is the July Jelly Bean Club lol or just the Jelly Bean Bellies? haha I have sweets on my mind!


I have big boobs and I hate wearing bras too! But I'm also scared that they will end up down south. So I've compromised with them and I tend to wear sports bras as much as possible. It took a while to get used to but now I feel like there's nothing there and they're lifting them up as they should be. You should try it :)


----------



## Mosnippy

i was wearing a sports bra as they are diff the more comfy ones...it was just getting a bit more snug and annoying so now i have to go shopping lol hate shopping for bras lol haha

the things we have to go through!


----------



## tmr1234

Mosnippy said:


> ooooo my (*)(*) have diff increased already!! I am more comfortable with out a bra! I have large ones anyway...and he keeps telling me wear a bra they will go south if you dont!! lol Voice of reason! so will have to go shopping at some point for bigger bras! oh the joy!
> 
> I seen my doc already, but they dont do anything other then refer to midwife, no test or anything just yes you got a positive you pregnant lol so sit and wait for midwife on 6th Dec (only 2 weeks- the dreaded 2WW again!!! lol )
> 
> have any of you ladies bought any baby stuff yet? I bought a pregnancy journal! would love to buy some clothes.. but so worried i will jinx it!
> 
> Hey Kitty lady! I think yours is cute, all I could come up with is the July Jelly Bean Club lol or just the Jelly Bean Bellies? haha I have sweets on my mind!

I have just had a phone call from my midwife for the 6th as well really not looking 4wd to the bloods i passed out with both my kids because my blood didnt want to come out.

1 thing i found drink lots of water befor your 1st m/w appt so blood will come out


----------



## mommy2be1003

Hey girlies can i join? I just got my BFP yesterday and I am very excited!!! My LMP was oct 22nd so with a regular cycle the due date would be around july 28th...but i believe i ovulated late due to my pcos around the 20th day of my cycle so im either due end of july or early august!!! :)


----------



## Mosnippy

tmr1234 said:


> Mosnippy said:
> 
> 
> ooooo my (*)(*) have diff increased already!! I am more comfortable with out a bra! I have large ones anyway...and he keeps telling me wear a bra they will go south if you dont!! lol Voice of reason! so will have to go shopping at some point for bigger bras! oh the joy!
> 
> I seen my doc already, but they dont do anything other then refer to midwife, no test or anything just yes you got a positive you pregnant lol so sit and wait for midwife on 6th Dec (only 2 weeks- the dreaded 2WW again!!! lol )
> 
> have any of you ladies bought any baby stuff yet? I bought a pregnancy journal! would love to buy some clothes.. but so worried i will jinx it!
> 
> Hey Kitty lady! I think yours is cute, all I could come up with is the July Jelly Bean Club lol or just the Jelly Bean Bellies? haha I have sweets on my mind!
> 
> I have just had a phone call from my midwife for the 6th as well really not looking 4wd to the bloods i passed out with both my kids because my blood didnt want to come out.
> 
> 1 thing i found drink lots of water befor your 1st m/w appt so blood will come outClick to expand...

ohhh that is cool and we so close in DD as well!! 

they always struggle to get my blood too..but i am used to it i am not squemish with needles! i cant be I am going to be on heparin injections for the rest of my pregnancy thanks to blood clots in lungs (always fun with me)


i cant wait!!! its sooo long away!!


----------



## misse04

I've text my mw this evening (i've still got her number) just to ask when I should ring docs to see her so waiting for reply. Fingers crossed she's not too busy! Has anyone else got heartburn? xx


----------



## irmastar

molly85- i have an under active thyroid too and my mw won't see me till the 29th.
mommy2be1003-congrats on ur :bfp:
misse04-i being having heartburn since my 2ww


----------



## molly85

i thought i was imagining heart burn lol

its not ya bra or lack of that sends boobs south its pregnancy but they will get heavy andclothes might hurt rubbonh ya nips lol 

Misse snap on insane baby making!


----------



## misse04

Just had reply from mw she said to book when I'm 8 weeks so got a few weeks to wait x


----------



## tmr1234

Mosnippy said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosnippy said:
> 
> 
> ooooo my (*)(*) have diff increased already!! I am more comfortable with out a bra! I have large ones anyway...and he keeps telling me wear a bra they will go south if you dont!! lol Voice of reason! so will have to go shopping at some point for bigger bras! oh the joy!
> 
> I seen my doc already, but they dont do anything other then refer to midwife, no test or anything just yes you got a positive you pregnant lol so sit and wait for midwife on 6th Dec (only 2 weeks- the dreaded 2WW again!!! lol )
> 
> have any of you ladies bought any baby stuff yet? I bought a pregnancy journal! would love to buy some clothes.. but so worried i will jinx it!
> 
> Hey Kitty lady! I think yours is cute, all I could come up with is the July Jelly Bean Club lol or just the Jelly Bean Bellies? haha I have sweets on my mind!
> 
> I have just had a phone call from my midwife for the 6th as well really not looking 4wd to the bloods i passed out with both my kids because my blood didnt want to come out.
> 
> 1 thing i found drink lots of water befor your 1st m/w appt so blood will come outClick to expand...
> 
> ohhh that is cool and we so close in DD as well!!
> 
> they always struggle to get my blood too..but i am used to it i am not squemish with needles! i cant be I am going to be on heparin injections for the rest of my pregnancy thanks to blood clots in lungs (always fun with me)
> 
> 
> i cant wait!!! its sooo long away!!Click to expand...

It feels like it is going so slow but then i think it was over a week ago that i got my 1st bfp and it seemed to of gone realy fast. As this is going to be my last preg i realy want to take evry thing in a just realy enjoy it i loved every bit of my last even the giving birth was fun.


----------



## tmr1234

misse04 said:


> I've text my mw this evening (i've still got her number) just to ask when I should ring docs to see her so waiting for reply. Fingers crossed she's not too busy! Has anyone else got heartburn? xx

I had it every night leading up to my BFP but that has turned in to feeling realy sick of a night now.


----------



## misse04

Molly- Keen aren't we.. or just mad, not to sure yet! :happydance:


----------



## molly85

I've been looking at prams which ones work? the side by side 3 wheelers are my faves.

Brave the GP called me brave lol where are you roughly in the country?


----------



## ShannonAreki

Hey, im due july 29th


----------



## misse04

If you were asking me Molly I'm in portsmouth you?x


----------



## misse04

and when it comes to double buggies, theres one in mothercare i like that seems to fold easily to fit in boot of car! x


----------



## molly85

Aldershot. How funny is that not far apart ohhh any idea what its called and does it fold small? Would the cost make my eyes water?


----------



## MrsWag

Hey, can I join you ladies?

I'm due 27th July :flower:


----------



## Hoping July

Yay!!! Our very own group. You girls are fab! My EDD is 20 July, but have first scan tomorrow so will have more clarity! Soooo nervous eeek!


----------



## stardust599

Doctors on Monday.

I don't know if they'll give me a scan? I have estimated how far along I am and due date based on Clearblue conception indicator but I don't know when my coil came out and haven't had a period since it came out :-S 

Still no symptoms :-( xx


----------



## misse04

Hello MrsWag! :) 

Lucky to have scan so soon Hoping July.

And same county Molly, something in the water? ...Hate that saying ha!
Its called Xoob2 Double Stroller - Optical Grey, Its £180, suitable from birth-24months and comes with raincover and cosytoes.. I say it looks like it folds up small but its only a stroller :) "compact and lightweight" sounds like my kinda thing! Hated it with my first HUGE pram had to have seats down and practically build it from scratch every time I got out the car hah! 

x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Eeeekkkk
I am due 29th July, so excited and so nearvous...its our first! xx


----------



## molly85

I got the oyster it folds with seat attached if its forward facing if its rear facing it folds but is a monster lol. The carry cot was a waste of time really as Abby would sleep anywhere lol. 

I'v 9 months to decide how much we will use the thing. hey maybe i'll put half the child benefit away or something and by 35 weeks I'll have decided. If birth was as easy as last time i'll be skipping home before the next meals served Bleugh hospital food. Yet another draw back to having a baby


----------



## misse04

Congrats pinkgirl!

Well I'm hoping this labours better, Connie was back to back and 43 hours :thumbup: Haha was horrific! In my dream world I win the lottery and get a range rover to fit whatever pram i want into?.. but if plan A fails .. It's going to have to be a small c**ppy one x


----------



## molly85

lol. I've decided that my idea to stash half the CB is an excellent plan. 30 x £40 = £1200. that gives me til 35 weeks. So will cover wheels and atleast 1 new car seat, a bed for Abby,clothes etc


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> I got the oyster it folds with seat attached if its forward facing if its rear facing it folds but is a monster lol. The carry cot was a waste of time really as Abby would sleep anywhere lol.
> 
> I'v 9 months to decide how much we will use the thing. hey maybe i'll put half the child benefit away or something and by 35 weeks I'll have decided. If birth was as easy as last time i'll be skipping home before the next meals served Bleugh hospital food. Yet another draw back to having a baby


I LOVED the Oyster Carrycot. My LO slept it in overnight til she was 7months as she wouldn't sleep anywhere else :blush: The Oyster seat unit says it isn't suitable til 6months but I'd say it was okay a bit sooner as it lies nearly flat. I got rid of mine as my LO is tiny and drowned in the seat!

Not sure what double we are getting yet! I have a 3dr Corsa and live in a flat so I wanted something small and lightweight. But I don't know if I like the basic side by side umbrellas for a newborn :-S

I hope I have an easy pregnancy and birth. My last with my LO was HORRENDOUS. I am one of those people that if there is a 1 in 100 chance of something going wrong or a weird side effect of something that only happens to like 1 in 10000 people that person is ALWAYS me!!!


----------



## molly85

Lol you've got compertition then I tend to be a bit odd . I got SPD at 12 weeks last time whoops, so was induced early at 39 weeks 3hours 41 minutes after the IV went up baby was out and so was placenta. Low BP, no bump etc.

Abs goes in the push chair bit shes tiny but sits well so is very at home in it. she's really easy. Generally goes down no issues eats nearly anything you put in front of her but alwayson the go has to be looking at or doing something.


----------



## kittylady

Hi ladies,

Hope your all ok. I had a sharp pain in my side today but it subsided after 5 minutes and according to the internet its normal :thumbup:


----------



## irmastar

kittylady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope your all ok. I had a sharp pain in my side today but it subsided after 5 minutes and according to the internet its normal :thumbup:

i being having a couple of those sharp pains on my left side, no fun at all!
i have been trying to think of a name for the pregnancy club but i can't come up with anything original all i could think was "tiny foot prints on the sand" and "sunshine bumps". i know they are wack...:shrug:


----------



## tmr1234

Shannon~ Wellcome and congrats

Mrswag~ Wellcome & Congrats

Hoping~ Wellcome & congrats good luck at your scan wish i could have 1 so soon.

Pinkgirl~ Wellcome & Congrats.

Kitty~ You will get all sorts on pains as it is your body changing.

With my 1st preg my labor was 36hr and we almost lost him he came out blue and wouldnt take his 1st breth. He was really strested in labor so pooed and then took his 1st breth with in so got all the green gunk in him. He turned out fine and is the niced kid you could want. My 2nd was 8 hr 30 start to finish and i loved every min of it. So going on them times this 1 should be really fast.


----------



## molly85

all the babies are due during the school holidays in the UK how abot instead of schools out for the baby's out for the summer?


----------



## Hoping July

Molly85 ha ha! Baby's out for the summer is so cute!

Tmr1234: just want to make sure all is ok and EDD (worked it out roughly) that's why the early scan as we had some help in getting our BFP. Really nervous about it as not going to see much, and it is private so have to pay for it. First NHS scan is next Friday but can't wait that long. Not a very patient person. Not sure how I am going to get through 9 months ha ha!

Have a lovely day all xx


----------



## Hoping July

Newlywed2011 said:


> Bibby 77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Went to my GP this morning and confirmed pregnancy. He reassured me that I am at no greater risk of m/c because if my previous one and that most are random events. I need to register with a midwife but am going to wait until I reach 6 weeks, I just don't want to tempt fate.
> Temps are still nice and high, boobs have gone from painful to achey and heavy and I keep coming over dizzy if I get up too quickly, and weeing for England!!! Still some cramps and feel bloated but apart from that all is well.
> Has anyone noticed their boobs getting any bigger? I have pretty big ones anyway, so don't even know if I would notice!!! X
> 
> My boobs feel so much bigger!!! lol It's so funny because I think it's all in my head and I keep saying I'm way to early for that to be happening but it's true. My bras are starting to fit more snug. :)Click to expand...

Oh, it's definitely true. My DH said wow last night when I was changing and reckons my boobs are huge all of a sudden. It feels like it happened over night. They are sore and going fast up and down stairs is rather painful. Bought Genie bras not too long ago when I was going through treatment and they have become my lifeline. Comfy, nice hold on boobs and doesn't hurt at all like my usual bras at the moment.

I have read the soreness only lasts for the first couple months?? Anyone heard the same?


----------



## molly85

Hoping is this your first? Don't look at it as 9.5 months (it's not 9 months lol) 

there are loads of small targets.

7 -10 weeks books appointment

11 -14 weeks scan

16 weeks first proper MW appointment and Maybe GTT

16 - 20 weeks first movements

19 -22 weeks 2nd scan (you can find out privatly at 16 weeks which team you are)

24 weeks viability 

3 weekly appointments

28 weeks Gtt 

29 weeks you can start Mat leave

32 weeks an extra growth scan if your under consultant care

Birthing classes 

2 weekly appointments

36 weeks I think theres Bloods dates set forplanned induction or section

37 weeks your full term 

weekly appointments

40 Due date

42 weeks induction section if baby won't appear

Hope that helps


----------



## Mosnippy

awww what about School of Babs (like school of rock haha) oh dumb ! lol

or Summer Tummy's haha ok i am going to get another tea! haha

oh Kitty I have been getting sharp pains too..glad to hear its normal as i was starting to worry! lol


----------



## hkbarts

when will we get our bumps? I cant wait x:happydance:


----------



## misse04

And 3/4D scan if you have a private place that does it near you, you do have to pay though. I had one with Connie and was amazing, would like to have one this time but will need to save up! :) x


----------



## molly85

if your a twig 8 -12 weeks if your like me I just looked fat til 36 weeks lol 3 weeks of looking pregnant was pants


----------



## Mosnippy

i have a bloated tummy now! look 6 months pregnant - except its just looks like fat tummy not a baby tummy!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> i have a bloated tummy now! look 6 months pregnant - except its just looks like fat tummy not a baby tummy!

I call it my food baby lol. 

I'm really bloated too look about 6 months gone. But it will go down soon and you should be left with a little bump about 12-14 weeks I would say when the uterus comes up from behind your pelvic bone. I started getting a bump with DS about 15 weeks so i'm hoping it comes sooner with this one as I loved having a bump.


----------



## Mosnippy

i hope sooo! its horrid haha!

oh and Happy Thanks Giving to all our american ladies! hope you have a lovely day!! xx


----------



## tmr1234

hkbarts said:


> when will we get our bumps? I cant wait x:happydance:

With my Lo i got my bump at 10 weeks i had to get mat pants from then on as i couldnt fit in to any thing.

I have just ot 2 pairs of mat pant :happydance: but the jeans have to go back they are like a size 20 they just fall down as soon as there on so no good. I can't find my things i had with my LO so hav eot get all new what a mess :haha:

I have got loads of blote and my pants are feeling really ill fitting now


----------



## molly85

AF was due today keep your fingers crossed ladies. My over bumb Mat jeans have rips in the crotch?????


----------



## misse04

Been looking at double buggies...again. I really want a Bugaboo Donkey espcially to make me do more walking. I'm on a mission to find a second hand one because I can't pay over £1000 for a pram! :) x


----------



## molly85

Ouch! must go have a look at this beast. 

I think I fancy a phil and teds they don't look to big and thats what i need I doubt I'm ever going to walk the same lol


----------



## Broodypants

Hi all! Been trying to think of a cute name for our thread also and having trouble! Will think some more! Hows everyone doing today? I got a 3+ on a CBD this morning which I'm pleased about hopefully my bean is snuggling in nice and tight!! Got to think about double buggies at some point too, was going to look at Phil and Teds also, a friend had one and they seem quite good.


----------



## Broodypants

molly85 said:


> AF was due today keep your fingers crossed ladies. My over bumb Mat jeans have rips in the crotch?????

Lol Molly, what were you up to during your pregnancy?!!


----------



## molly1207

Hi ladies :flower:

Hope everyone's doing ok. We're getting to be quite a big group now :happydance: Just looked at the Bugaboo Donkey and I desperately want it! Although I won't have another baby to put in it so that could be a slight problem haha :shy:

Congrats on your 3+ Broodypants! I did one at 4+3 and got 2-3weeks and I'm saving the other for next week to hopefully get my 3+ :D. My internet cheapie test was as dark as the control line this morning which was nice to see. I'll try calm down with the obsessive testing now :haha: 

These days seem to be going insanely slow :( It's driving me mad!


----------



## Broodypants

Hey Molly! I've decided to calm down the testing now too, did another superdrug test a couple days ago and that was nice and dark so now I've got my 3+ I'll prob leave it! With Erin I still did the odd random test late on cause I used to like seeing the line!!


----------



## Broodypants

Just been having a look to see what fruit is ready for picking in July or August, what about calling our group "Summer Peaches"?


----------



## Sparkle2

Hello, I'm due 31st July , first time mum- would love a buddy?!

I'm so excited, although anxious as I had a mc at 5 weeks a few months ago. I'm addicted to poas....just keep checking buddy is still there! 

Getting mild cramp pains- is this normal? But no loss, so that's good. 

Anyway, I could go on for pages and pages so il stop there. 

Can't wait to make some friends on here :)


----------



## misse04

Molly 1207, they've got bugaboo chameleon for 1? My friends got it, it's lovely. 

I will have my eyes glued to gumtree and ebay for one, also like icandy peach. :)

Hi sparkle, congratulations! And cramps are normal xx


----------



## tmr1234

sparkle~ Wellcome and congars as said cramping is normal.

I did a cb digi yesterday and found a ic that i never got a line on and did that the test line was realy dark and i got my 3+ on the digi. 

I am in paine with hartburn at the mo and have felt so sick all day i have not been sick as of yet but feel so so ill.

Have any of you come up with a name for your bubs yet?
Me and dh keep saying name to each outher but can not find any boys names we like at all but it took us ages to name our 2nd as we just couldnt think of any names so i am realy hoping it is a girl this time as it would mack it easer to name her. And because i REALY want a girl!!!!!


----------



## misse04

So far I like Ivy for a girl and bradley, joey and vinnie for a boy... I keep saying names and OH usually doesn't like them lol. Today I'm really realising I'm pregnant and really excited today x


----------



## Pinkgirl

molly1207 said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok. We're getting to be quite a big group now :happydance: Just looked at the Bugaboo Donkey and I desperately want it! Although I won't have another baby to put in it so that could be a slight problem haha :shy:
> 
> Congrats on your 3+ Broodypants! I did one at 4+3 and got 2-3weeks and I'm saving the other for next week to hopefully get my 3+ :D. My internet cheapie test was as dark as the control line this morning which was nice to see. I'll try calm down with the obsessive testing now :haha:
> 
> These days seem to be going insanely slow :( It's driving me mad!

Hey Molly

I am going to do the same on the weekend and hope for a 3+.....eeekkk its so exciting!
How you feeling? x


----------



## Pinkgirl

misse04 said:


> So far I like Ivy for a girl and bradley, joey and vinnie for a boy... I keep saying names and OH usually doesn't like them lol. Today I'm really realising I'm pregnant and really excited today x

Aww cute names x


----------



## molly1207

misse04 - I've just spent the past 15minutes watching videos of the bugaboo cameleon and I think it's safe to say I'm in love :cloud9:. They really have thought of everything!!

Sparkle - Welcome hun and congrats! Sorry about your mc, I had one in August at 9w :cry: so I can understand your worries. But we *will* get to bring this baby home :D. Cramps are normal in early pregnancy so isn't really anything to be concerned about. Just little bean making room for herself/himself :happydance:

I love your names misse04, Ivy is especially gorgeous! My OH is the same I spent forever yesterday afternoon thinking of names and they all got varying degrees of no :dohh: It's a nightmare isn't it! :haha: I really love Fleur for a girl and Seth for a boy, but I just got looked at as if I was stupid lol.

Pinkgirl - It's so exciting isn't it! I get so giddy :haha: I'm sure we'll both get our 3+, we'll have to keep eachother updated :D I'm feeling good, just backache, cramps and alllwwaaaays tired haha. How are you feeling :)?


----------



## Pinkgirl

molly1207 said:


> misse04 - I've just spent the past 15minutes watching videos of the bugaboo cameleon and I think it's safe to say I'm in love :cloud9:. They really have thought of everything!!
> 
> Sparkle - Welcome hun and congrats! Sorry about your mc, I had one in August at 9w :cry: so I can understand your worries. But we *will* get to bring this baby home :D. Cramps are normal in early pregnancy so isn't really anything to be concerned about. Just little bean making room for herself/himself :happydance:
> 
> I love your names misse04, Ivy is especially gorgeous! My OH is the same I spent forever yesterday afternoon thinking of names and they all got varying degrees of no :dohh: It's a nightmare isn't it! :haha: I really love Fleur for a girl and Seth for a boy, but I just got looked at as if I was stupid lol.
> 
> Pinkgirl - It's so exciting isn't it! I get so giddy :haha: I'm sure we'll both get our 3+, we'll have to keep eachother updated :D I'm feeling good, just backache, cramps and alllwwaaaays tired haha. How are you feeling :)?

Eeeekkk i so love the bugaboo too!! i am so excited i cant help looking and wishing! I am geeling good just got little aches and feel tired but apart from that am good! Loving your tickers...may have to get another one going lol xx


----------



## misse04

Yeah if i had known what I do now I would have got a cameleon, probably second hand though.... they cost a bit lol.

Love your names aswell, I have the exact same thing most names i say are just NO! It's like you think of some then! 
It's nice though because last time we had decided if we ever had a girl we would call her Connie as it's OH nans name, and that was before we even knew I was pregnant, so didn't have the fun of picking one.x


----------



## molly1207

I know I look at everything to do with babies! I can't wait until the second trimester and I can go shopping mad :haha:. Although we're not telling anyone until the 16week gender scan so going to have to be a bit sly with all the purchases haha.

I added the second one today :D I though it was really cool that it tells you the percentage of how far along you are! As you can tell I'm easily amused :shy:


----------



## molly1207

I know they cost a fortune. Might have to do a fair bit of sweet talking for the next 35 weeks :haha:.

Aww that's a lovely name, and a really sweet story behind it. You'll have a lot of fun picking a name this time then :D My OH is the exact same! So eager to dismiss any name I think of but not willing to provide any of his own :dohh: x


----------



## misse04

You paying privatley for 16 week scan? I'm so tempted lol x


----------



## molly1207

Definitely!!! haha. I want to know exactly who's in there as soon as it's possible to find out :haha:. I'll be desperate to buy pink/blue things by then lol, it will make it seem more real and obviously an excuse to go shopping :happydance:. Also, as we aren't telling any family until we know the gender I'm not sure whether I'd be able to conceal my belly/excitement until 20 weeks! And it's an excuse to see baby so I'm all for it haha!


----------



## molly85

Lol I don't get to do much shopping wahhhhh.

Why does my Digi only say 1-2 weeks sniff? Hmm think My tickers a bit off. 

Just seen teh nokey looks nice but its a side by side. Think where your taking it girls will it fit through the aisle in shops can you park it at baby clinic? does it fit in the car/bus


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> Lol I don't get to do much shopping wahhhhh.
> 
> Why does my Digi only say 1-2 weeks sniff? Hmm think My tickers a bit off.
> 
> Just seen teh nokey looks nice but its a side by side. Think where your taking it girls will it fit through the aisle in shops can you park it at baby clinic? does it fit in the car/bus


Maybe you ovulated late hun?? Was it FMU?

Mine said 2-3weeks at 4+4 and then 3+ at 5+1.

I think I want the Out and About Nipper 360!

Does anyone want to be my buddy?? I am lost in this thread, too many to keep up with! xxx


----------



## molly85

The Nippers been recommended but you can't get in shops with it and doesn't take a car seat. 

I know I O'd later I put my ticker so I'm on doctors and MW schedules lol

FMU = First Morning Urine strongest wee of the day


----------



## misse04

We'll all be your buddy! lol. What is a buddy? Without sounding too thick!

I'm thinking about paying for scan but am being moaned at as we need to buy pram etc. and i spose 20 weeks is still only half way through, might have to make myself wait x


----------



## molly85

Patients little one lol Buddies are like friends you go through the process of being pregnant with.

https://direct.tesco.com/pi/Enlarge/4/AW11211-2194TPS1027871.jpg
it's £300 in tesco


----------



## misse04

That looks good...and quite cheap, compared to what i've been seeing! Think I want a sideby ide one though x


----------



## molly85

We're going to play with some in toys r us. 

If you can get over to southampton at the keys the big stores down there have loads to play with.

It's the same as the baby weavers lynx at £270


----------



## misse04

I'm going over southampton west quay baby xmas tuesday will have a look then, thank you x


----------



## stardust599

I just meant someone to be friends with cos I'm struggling to keep up here!

Does this double pram exist -

Under £500
Fits in very small carboot + through doorways
Both seats fully recline
Carrycot or carseat parent facing option for newborn


----------



## Broodypants

I'll be your buddy Stardust! It's very hard keeping up with everything on here... think we should close this thread now otherwise it's going to get mad!!

How is everyone doing this evening?


----------



## molly85

Ohh can yo close them? all changed since it was boght out. Misse and I are mad quite obviously. 

I've spoken to a couple of mums with twins and todlers and new borns. the general concensuss is twins are ok side by side toddlers/new borns better in tandems. people fss the baby but for get the todler and the todlers have a habit of annoying their brothers or sister sat next to each other lol. Jst my research. Star dust what car do you have?


----------



## irmastar

Broodypants said:


> Just been having a look to see what fruit is ready for picking in July or August, what about calling our group "Summer Peaches"?

i like that name...


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> Ohh can yo close them? all changed since it was boght out. Misse and I are mad quite obviously.
> 
> I've spoken to a couple of mums with twins and todlers and new borns. the general concensuss is twins are ok side by side toddlers/new borns better in tandems. people fss the baby but for get the todler and the todlers have a habit of annoying their brothers or sister sat next to each other lol. Jst my research. Star dust what car do you have?

I have a 51 Plate 3 door Corsa sport. I can take the parcel shelf off the boot but it's still small!! I don't think a tandem will fit unless it's one where you can remove the seats and just fold the frame down!

I love the iCandy peach and pear but would have to be second hand! Apparently you can even fit the Peach with TWO carrycots in the boot of a corsa which I find hard to believe!

Broodypants.. I will add you as a friend!
xx


----------



## irmastar

Broodypants said:


> I'll be your buddy Stardust! It's very hard keeping up with everything on here... think we should close this thread now otherwise it's going to get mad!!
> 
> How is everyone doing this evening?

closing it out seems a good idea, and maybe we can all add each others on our siggis as bump buddies so that way nobody would feel left out.
i wish i could talk to u girls about the prams etc, but since u gals r in the uk is hard to keep up and i kinda feel left out :blush:


----------



## misse04

Molly85..Think were talking to much? lol
But I know it sounds stupid but you know when the other child is like underneath the pram they cant see anything, if you know what i mean... Just seems a bit boring x


----------



## molly85

Yup we we probably are lol 

the bottom seat is for a toddler when you have 2 it'shard to explain bt if yo watch the video on kiddicare it explains it lol

My friend whose just got a 1 year old and is 28 weeks pg I think has bought the Graco quattro tour it looks ok so will write a short list and thats my fn baby shopping done lol jst a bed to by for Abs


----------



## stardust599

I'm in love with the iCandy Peach now. I want I want I want!! Hmmm. Mr Barclaycard???? Or I could attempt to save! xx


----------



## Broodypants

irmastar said:


> Broodypants said:
> 
> 
> I'll be your buddy Stardust! It's very hard keeping up with everything on here... think we should close this thread now otherwise it's going to get mad!!
> 
> How is everyone doing this evening?
> 
> closing it out seems a good idea, and maybe we can all add each others on our siggis as bump buddies so that way nobody would feel left out.
> i wish i could talk to u girls about the prams etc, but since u gals r in the uk is hard to keep up and i kinda feel left out :blush:Click to expand...

Oh hon, don't feel left out! I started this thread and I am having trouble keeping up too!! 

Glad you like the name Summer Peaches, you're the only one who answered so far!!

I have changed the thread status to closed so it should just be us now.

Why don't we get to know each other a bit better? I see you live in Houston Irma... I've not been to Texas at all, a few places in the US but not there. What's it like? Did you grow up there?


----------



## irmastar

Broodypants said:


> irmastar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broodypants said:
> 
> 
> I'll be your buddy Stardust! It's very hard keeping up with everything on here... think we should close this thread now otherwise it's going to get mad!!
> 
> How is everyone doing this evening?
> 
> closing it out seems a good idea, and maybe we can all add each others on our siggis as bump buddies so that way nobody would feel left out.
> i wish i could talk to u girls about the prams etc, but since u gals r in the uk is hard to keep up and i kinda feel left out :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hon, don't feel left out! I started this thread and I am having trouble keeping up too!!
> 
> Glad you like the name Summer Peaches, you're the only one who answered so far!!
> 
> I have changed the thread status to closed so it should just be us now.
> 
> Why don't we get to know each other a bit better? I see you live in Houston Irma... I've not been to Texas at all, a few places in the US but not there. What's it like? Did you grow up there?Click to expand...

i like it altough is hot most of the time and we don't get to see any snow during the winter. i grew up here,and i don't even know it very well lol:haha:


----------



## Mosnippy

i go away for few hours an there is pages of posts lol :) 

i like summer peaches tooo its cute :)

maybe we can all say

name if you wanted to share
age
what no baby is an if not no 1 ages of others
where abouts you are
anything else you might want to share

just a thought?


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy said:


> i go away for few hours an there is pages of posts lol :)
> 
> i like summer peaches tooo its cute :)
> 
> maybe we can all say
> 
> name if you wanted to share
> age
> what no baby is an if not no 1 ages of others
> where abouts you are
> anything else you might want to share
> 
> just a thought?


Name: Stardust ;-)
Age: 21
Family: M - just turned 1. Also my dog and cat. In the process of leaving OH but don't know what will happen, hopefully end up closer to my family.
From: Scotland!
Anything Else: Hello. Ask me anything about new babies. I had a really difficult pregnancy with IUGR, bleeding, scares, low movement, low fluid etc. a horrible labour and then a nightmare newborn who didn't sleep and had severe reflux and other issues! Then to top it off I had PND. So I've been through it all and have tips on EVERYTHING from what to buy, newborn sleep, breastfeeding, formula feeding, disposable nappies, cloth nappies, toys, clothes etc.!
I also work part-time 21 hours per week for Council Tax and know lots about benefits, housing issues and tax credits.

xx


----------



## Broodypants

That's a good idea Mo, and maybe where we're from if people don't mind...? Just seen you've put where you are :dohh:

I'll go if you like.

Name: Lucy
Age: 34, almost 35!
This is baby no 2 for us, we already have a little girl Erin who is 16 months
From the UK, near Oxford
We have a dog and two cats and are soon going to be getting another dog, a puppy in about three weeks - going to have our hands full! I work part time, two and half days a week which works really well for me!

x


----------



## Broodypants

irmastar said:


> Broodypants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irmastar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broodypants said:
> 
> 
> I'll be your buddy Stardust! It's very hard keeping up with everything on here... think we should close this thread now otherwise it's going to get mad!!
> 
> How is everyone doing this evening?
> 
> closing it out seems a good idea, and maybe we can all add each others on our siggis as bump buddies so that way nobody would feel left out.
> i wish i could talk to u girls about the prams etc, but since u gals r in the uk is hard to keep up and i kinda feel left out :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hon, don't feel left out! I started this thread and I am having trouble keeping up too!!
> 
> Glad you like the name Summer Peaches, you're the only one who answered so far!!
> 
> I have changed the thread status to closed so it should just be us now.
> 
> Why don't we get to know each other a bit better? I see you live in Houston Irma... I've not been to Texas at all, a few places in the US but not there. What's it like? Did you grow up there?Click to expand...
> 
> i like it altough is hot most of the time and we don't get to see any snow during the winter. i grew up here,and i don't even know it very well lol:haha:Click to expand...

I sometimes wish we lived somewhere hot! They keep threatening we're going to have hot summers but we never seem to!


----------



## Broodypants

I have changed the title, hope everyone is ok with that!! x


----------



## irmastar

NAME: Irma
AGE: 23
FROM: Houston, TX
FAMILY: cooking baby no.2, we have a 6 yr old boy
I have been a SAHM for 6 months, and recently just finished school and now I'm a massage therapist and I love it, so basically I work when i want. We have 2 beautiful dogs, they are my babies too :)


----------



## Broodypants

Ooh what dogs do you have?

It must be great to pick and choose when you work! Well done on finishing school!

Oh man, I am feeling old on this thread!!


----------



## irmastar

Thanks. one is a malteze and the other one a cocker spaniel, they are alot of work. Oh ur not old.


----------



## Broodypants

Thanks, everyone is in their early twenties... haha you can all keep me young 

We have a wirehaired hungarian vizla, called Baxter and he's getting a female friend of the same breed, can't wait, although I know it's going to be work!!


----------



## molly85

I'm Jo, I think i did this already lol

26 years ancient (i think i'm half petioner half 16 year old lol)

We have Abby she's 6 months and yes this was a planned pregnancy

I'm from aldershot home of the british army

I have jack rssel called mollys she's 7 1/2 and a right grumpy beast she loved Abby when she was born now she's just irritating lol

Matts my other half 

I'm a support work for a mental health trust, I have a screwed thyroid that if under Medicated makes me infertile and depressed

I have been a BnB member since December 2009 and belonged to 2 long rnning pregnancy and conception threads they have both moved on to parenting thyreads so I hope to add some more lovely friends to my group. 

Summer peaches is lovely I hadn't noticed it suggested I apologise

Sorry in advance I talk for england


----------



## Broodypants

Right, being the oldie that I am, I'm off to bed! Will be back tomorrow! Sleep well all! And have a nice evening Irma!


----------



## stardust599

I like Summer Peaches too 

I'm off to bed. Got work in the morning. Need to get me + LO up, organised and out the door for 7.10am!! I have no idea how I will manage it with two toddlers when I go back to work after No2.

What symptoms do we all have? xx


----------



## molly85

Egh 7.10! mine won't even be awake then lol

I can feel everything moving it's horrible, sore boobs, tierd, gone off chocolate, nasea, hot flushes


----------



## kittylady

name: Steph
age: 21
what no baby is an if not no 1 ages of others: none this is my first :)
where abouts you are: Birmingham, West midlands
anything else you might want to share: I have 3 cats and a wonderful hubby :)


----------



## kittylady

I like summer peaches btw :)


----------



## tmr1234

name: Tracey

age: 27 28 in march

I have 2 boys 7 and 2 and this is baby #3 and last

where abouts you are Uk near Chester

anything else you might want to share: We got marred in June this yr been together almost 10 yrs. we have 2 buns which i am thinking of taking to my mums as i will not have time for them. 

I love the name


----------



## Pinkgirl

Eeeekkkkk woken up with sore boobs...i just love pregnancy symptoms!
xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Broodypants said:


> I have changed the title, hope everyone is ok with that!! x

Love the new title
Could i be added to the list please, due date 29th July x


----------



## Mosnippy

Morning all 

Oh I love the title :) 

Arghhh still in bed morning sickness an really crappy headache :( 

Right my details :) 

Name Franky (nickname :)) 
Age 31 will be 32 in march
This is #1 for me but have 4 step kids son 17,girls 15,11,8 
Where I am dudley UK, but originally from south africa lived here 7 years now 
Anything else : I have 2 cats a rabbit an guinea pig , my manimals as I call them :) 
Hoping my chicken little is a boy as OH feels outnumbered lol but happy with either. I'm full time worker but am home based an have flexi hours which is great :) 


TGIFFFFFF :)))


----------



## Hoping July

Mosnippy said:


> Morning all
> 
> Oh I love the title :)
> 
> Arghhh still in bed morning sickness an really crappy headache :(
> 
> Right my details :)
> 
> Name Franky (nickname :))
> Age 31 will be 32 in march
> This is #1 for me but have 4 step kids son 17,girls 15,11,8
> Where I am dudley UK, but originally from south africa lived here 7 years now
> Anything else : I have 2 cats a rabbit an guinea pig , my manimals as I call them :)
> Hoping my chicken little is a boy as OH feels outnumbered lol but happy with either. I'm full time worker but am home based an have flexi hours which is great :)
> 
> 
> TGIFFFFFF :)))

Hi there, also 31, originally from SA and have been here for almost 9 months. 1st one on the way..... Want to be bump buddies? X


----------



## Hoping July

Hoping July said:


> Hi there, also 31, originally from SA and have been here for almost 9 months. 1st one on the way..... Want to be bump buddies? X

9 years I mean, monts on the brain ha ha


----------



## misse04

Name: Maisey
Age:19 
Placeortsmouth
I've got baby connie whos 5 months old :) When I fell with Connie we weren't trying weren't preventing. Tiny baby was pretty much planned. My partners 22 we moved out the beginning of this year he works all the time, I was made redundant 3 weeks after I told them I was pregnant. Now we have to be careful with money but it's nice that I can stay at home for a while. 
Me and connie go to a few baby groups a week and have made some good friends since having her, sort of drifted apart from a few of my friends because our lives are so different but wouldn't change it for anything :)
Oh and i have a jackadoodle called Bella whos 3 but she goes between me and my mum because she barks at every slight sound outside and we live on a main road!


----------



## Mosnippy

Hoping July said:


> Hoping July said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, also 31, originally from SA and have been here for almost 9 months. 1st one on the way..... Want to be bump buddies? X
> 
> 9 years I mean, monts on the brain ha haClick to expand...

oh wow! cool! and haha on the 9 months, its diff all we gonna think about at the moment!

would love to be bump buddies :D where about in london are you? i used to live in SE london in Abbey wood, my mom lives in Thamesmead, going to her this weekend actually :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> i go away for few hours an there is pages of posts lol :)
> 
> i like summer peaches tooo its cute :)
> 
> maybe we can all say
> 
> name if you wanted to share
> age
> what no baby is an if not no 1 ages of others
> where abouts you are
> anything else you might want to share
> 
> just a thought?

Name: Krissie
Age:21
What no baby: This is number 2. Number 1 is almost 4
Live: In Scarborough

I also love the name summer peaches. Glad I got in here before you closed it lol, it was getting a bit mad. I've already bought everything for the baby in my head lol. Both happy and regretting that I didn't save any of the big stuff from when DS was a baby. It would've been a lot cheaper if I had but at least I get to buy all new lol.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Broodypants said:


> Right, being the oldie that I am, I'm off to bed! Will be back tomorrow! Sleep well all! And have a nice evening Irma!

Oh an by the way I'm 21 and was in bed earlier than you last night lol. I am regularly asleep by 10pm I too am half child half pensioner lol xx


----------



## kittylady

kittylady said:


> name: Steph
> age: 21
> what no baby is an if not no 1 ages of others: none this is my first :)
> where abouts you are: Birmingham, West midlands
> anything else you might want to share: I have 3 cats and a wonderful hubby :)

Haha I just noticed I said I was 21 but I turned 22 last month lol :dohh: :haha:


----------



## molly85

I've now moved on to scaring myself with cots and beds. We have a cheap ikea cot and a small baby anyone have any idea when she'll grow out of it?


----------



## tmr1234

I put my Lo in to a tot bed at about 18 months but he was and still is big


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I put LO in a bed from 1 year old because he couldn't stand his cot and just kept kicking it so much that the bars started coming out of the rails so we thought sod it. He's been in a normal single bed every since and he's been absolutely fine in it.


----------



## molly85

Poor addled baby brain can't cope with this lol. Fab We have swimming class in an hour and the baby finally goes to sleepnaughty child. I've switched to sports bras already they hurt way to much for wire


----------



## Koolmami

Mosnippy said:


> i go away for few hours an there is pages of posts lol :)
> 
> i like summer peaches tooo its cute :)
> 
> maybe we can all say
> 
> name if you wanted to share
> age
> what no baby is an if not no 1 ages of others
> where abouts you are
> anything else you might want to share
> 
> just a thought?

Cool! Great idea! Here it goes mine;

name: Koolmami

age: 33

what no baby is: 1

where abouts you are: Work in Bristol and live in Gloucester, UK

anything else you might want to share: I own a baby shop in Bristol inside St Nicholas Market. If anyone wants to meet, you know where to find me now! lol. Also, I've been with my OH for 5 years and we are engaged. :winkwink:

EDD: 20th July 2012! :thumbup:


----------



## Koolmami

Broodypants said:


> I have changed the title, hope everyone is ok with that!! x

I love the title, so summery! Makes my mouth watery! :haha:


----------



## Koolmami

Broodypants said:


> Right, being the oldie that I am, I'm off to bed! Will be back tomorrow! Sleep well all! And have a nice evening Irma!

Hey, I'm 33 so we are in the same decade! :hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

Koolmami said:


> Broodypants said:
> 
> 
> Right, being the oldie that I am, I'm off to bed! Will be back tomorrow! Sleep well all! And have a nice evening Irma!
> 
> Hey, I'm 33 so we are in the same decade! :hugs:Click to expand...



hehe me tooo! but its how young we feel inside :D


----------



## Mosnippy

i feel rought today.... really shitty headache..like its bordering on migraine :( and nauseas is coming and coming today arghhh 

so i have stayed in bed.. :D

hope everyone is feeling ok


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> i feel rought today.... really shitty headache..like its bordering on migraine :( and nauseas is coming and coming today arghhh
> 
> so i have stayed in bed.. :D
> 
> hope everyone is feeling ok

Wish I could stay in bed lol. Have been teetering on the edge but not yet throw up feels like I really need to though. I just wolfed down a sandwich and ran back to work so hopefully that'll do the trick lol.


----------



## Mosnippy

i need to eat soemthing, but everything i look at or think of i feel quesy :( oh the hormanal joys!

gonna get some ginger biscuits later from shop or ginger ale to see if that will help..my friend said it helped her...even tho i dont like ginger!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have a packet of ginger biscuits next to my bed so that if i feel sick as soon as I wake up then I can nibble on one before I get out of bed, digestives do the same so try them if you don't like ginger biscuits, it's just something dry to settle your stomach and my midwife said to try flat lemonade as the sweetness should keep it at bay but if it's fizzy it'll make you feel more sick. So you don't have to try ginger those things should work too. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## mommy2be1003

im not really feeling anything! i just wanna feel pregnant!


----------



## molly85

you have eat say 2 crakers an hour atleast if its the saort of nausea triggered by hunger and i drank lemon tea i hate ginger.

Bed whats that?


----------



## Mosnippy

The sickness subsided just the damn headache now! Been crying at everything to.... I mean everthing even silly Facebook status's


----------



## misse04

I'm shattered I've been out and about walking since 10 this morning, decided to leave the car at home to get some exercise and save on petrol before it gets raining. Connies in the first stage of weaning so i've only been giving her tiny bits but the last 2 nights she has decided to wake up at 5 for a bottle, so more food for her! Felt sick this morning but being out in fresh air made me feel better! :) x


----------



## molly85

We're on 2 meals a day Fromage frais for breaky then some sort of squashed food for tea might be spaghettie tonight. I do not recommend the choccy petit filous they come out the same as they went in as do pea skins yuck


----------



## tmr1234

I havn't been feeling to bad to day no sickness as of yet but then agane i had a lie in untill 6am this morning my Lo has started getting up at 4 am at the min so it is not good for mummy.


----------



## misse04

6am is a lay in? I would lose the plot haha. Connie has been stocked up on porridge, mushed up veg and bowl of baby rice today and introduced her to baby juice to help her constipation! Praying it works tonight, shes also mastered sitting up today very proud! x


----------



## molly1207

name if you wanted to share: Bethan

age: 21

what no baby is an if not no 1 ages of others: this will be baby no.1 :D

where abouts you are: Yorkshire

anything else you might want to share: Already mummy to a beautiful tiny yorkshire terrier. Did have two cats but they both passed away last month :(. Molly was one of my kittys, hence the username, I use it for everything! 
Been with OH for 5 years, but despite my best efforts he's still refusing to marry me :haha: Told him I want my wedding day on 12.12.12 or 11.12.13 so he better get a move on!
Still at university :) 3rd year social work student (cue expressions of horror haha). Work 12 hour nightshifts on a mental health ward in between 9-4.30 mon-fri university! Don't know how long I can keep that up though!


----------



## molly85

Wah Molly(bethan) we do the same job!!!!!!!!!!!!! must be catching with the names as Molly is my jack russel!

Your course is great SW's aren't what they used to be.


----------



## molly1207

That's so strange!! And we obviously have a great choice in names :smug:

Thanks :cloud9: I love SW! I start placement in January and will be there until 37weeks pregnant so that should be laugh, can't wait to waddle :haha:


----------



## stardust599

molly1207 said:


> name if you wanted to share: Bethan
> 
> age: 21
> 
> what no baby is an if not no 1 ages of others: this will be baby no.1 :D
> 
> where abouts you are: Yorkshire
> 
> anything else you might want to share: Already mummy to a beautiful tiny yorkshire terrier. Did have two cats but they both passed away last month :(. Molly was one of my kittys, hence the username, I use it for everything!
> Been with OH for 5 years, but despite my best efforts he's still refusing to marry me :haha: Told him I want my wedding day on 12.12.12 or 11.12.13 so he better get a move on!
> Still at university :) 3rd year social work student (cue expressions of horror haha). Work 12 hour nightshifts on a mental health ward in between 9-4.30 mon-fri university! Don't know how long I can keep that up though!


Jeez, if you can cope with the nightshifts and studying at uni too you will manage the sleep deprivation with a new baby fine :rofl:



Anyone got any tips for my sister?

She's due early July but has gotten low blood pressure and keeps going to faint and almost passing out, she's really struggling and has a 1 year old and 4 year old. I've told her to eat crackers etc. every couple of hours but she has bad nausea too so is really struggling to eat xx


----------



## molly85

Where are you goin? lol I was off the ward pretty much from 20 weeks with SPD it was horrific I'm not peeing about this time I'll just ask to be signed off all the way through the stress was to much before. Hope you don't get it because thepatients are soooo sweet


----------



## molly85

Stardust I had that issue last time she needs to drink loads and monitor it. the amount we wee it's all coming out have you noticed your pees more concentrated now? drink loads eat well and don't push your self beyond your limits


----------



## molly1207

My placement is with the local authorities youth offending team. So won't be running after people and dodging punches like my last placement with low functioning autism and extreme challenging behaviour, good job as well! 

I'm going to go on bank staff with work in January. I love the job to bits but there's no chance I could carry on further into the pregnancy and still live to tell the tale :haha: 

Going to hopefully work a bit extra with my placement in the beginning as well, which would mean I could finish around 33weeks, sounds much more realistic!

SPD sounds awful! You do right hun don't be putting yourself through the pain and stress a second time. I hope I have a fairly easy pregnancy or everything could go t*ts up (excuse my language!). Nah my main concern is baby, if I have to stop placement half way through then so be it, I'll finish it off after LO is here :D

Stardust, I hope I manage with the sleep deprivation! haha. I hope you sister feels better soon hun :flower:


----------



## molly85

I did nighst in my first few weeks it was intresting to say the least I ate alot of popcorn


----------



## irmastar

ladies I feel so crapy right now, I been having such a horrible headache the one that makes u throw up of pain :(. I have always suffer of migraines but when during my pregnancy with my son I didn't get any so I was hoping for the same this time, it seems like I am not gonna get away with that:nope:


----------



## tmr1234

Misse~ Yes 6am is a lie in for me i have always got up at 6 but sins having Lo he doesn't like sleeping past 5 most mornings but at the min he is up around 4 am. 

Stardust~ I have low blood pressure i always have but it seems to go ok with pregnacy.Dibk lots of water and keep her fluids up. with the M/s carbs every 2 hrs or some thing sweet you get m/s when blood sugar is low so the bset thing to bring it up is lots of carbs,

irmasyar~ I got them bad with my 1st drink lots of water and take a pain killer every 4-6 hrs. also have a lie down when you can with some thing cool over your eyes. 

A.F.M

I *think* my m/s that i had from the day after my bfp has gone i did wake at 4am feeling sick but got back to sleep for an hr and feel fine agane now. My boobs and realy sore thow and have gone up 2 cup sizes. I can not fit in to any of my panys any more but i havn't put on any weight so i must be realy blotted my DH said i looked 9 months gone last night i didn't know if to hit him or cry lol


----------



## molly85

Charming mine would get slapped for saying that


----------



## kittylady

Hi ladies 

How are you all this morning?

I was so angry last night at work, to be fair I had reason to be but it was made worse by my hormones :(

I think I may have to tell work next week and get a risk assessment done or else I might scream next time that wosit (nice way of putting it) puts the temperature up to 25 degrees when I work in a restraunt and I get hot running around anyway or when he swaps my shifts and then rings me to tell me so I feel under duress to swap when I could have had an evening at home with hubby as it was his day off :( (sorry rant over)

I was craving egg this morning so I have just made myself an omlette yum yum yum :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am not feeling sick today which is a nice change however I feel that it's just the calm before the storm lol. Obsessively looking at baby stuff and pretty much have the babies nursery all bought in my head lol xx


----------



## molly1207

tmr123 I'm so jelous you've grown 2 cup sizes! I want my boobs to grow!! :hissy: That's so cheeky of your DH though! You should have at least thrown something at him haha

Kitty, I'd definitely tell work hun. That's out of order what he's doing as it is, never mind when you're pregnant! I'm doing fine today, don't actually fell that pregnant :( But I got my 3+ on cb digi this morning so I'm a happy bunny :D

Kmbabycrazy: You're right, little bean is probably letting you have a little rest before he/she brings morning sickness back in full force! I'm looking at all the baby stuff too I can't help it, it's too hard to resist isn't it!? 

I can't believe how jealous I am of all you 6 weekers :growlmad: I hate you all!!! :haha:

So who's going to find out babies gender when the time comes :D?


----------



## kittylady

I'm going to keep with team yellow and find out when he/she is born x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'll be finding out, purely so I can get appropriate things but I plan on having 4 children altogether so once I have one of each I won't find out as I'll at least have some pink and some blue stuff and the rest can be yellow.


----------



## tmr1234

molly1207 said:


> tmr123 I'm so jelous you've grown 2 cup sizes! I want my boobs to grow!! :hissy: That's so cheeky of your DH though! You should have at least thrown something at him haha
> 
> 
> So who's going to find out babies gender when the time comes :D?


He did get a pillow thrown at him but i did look big as i was so bloted i realy do think iam growing as none of my cloths fit. I realy didn't want my boobs to grow as i was already a dd so they look masive now even my mum said to day i looked big busted lol

I am dieing to know what we are having i would love a girl as i have 2 boys but if it is a boy i will be just as happy. I am going to get a gender test this week. I know it is only fun but i have done the ring test and that has come out girl the china gender cac has come out girl so i am going to do that test and the bicarb as well just to pass the time


----------



## irmastar

kittylady said:


> I'm going to keep with team yellow and find out when he/she is born x

Kitty: I hope I could stay team yellow:thumbup:, but I know I am gonna find out as I want to buy coordinated things.


----------



## irmastar

tmr1234: thanks I took a tylenol , showered, and went straight to sleep.


----------



## molly85

We'll find outas its a big decider on if we move house yikes only been here 3 years


----------



## stardust599

Has anyone seen the Baby Jogger City Select double. It looks awesome!


----------



## tmr1234

irmastar said:


> tmr1234: thanks I took a tylenol , showered, and went straight to sleep.

Hope you fell better


----------



## molly85

Nope i went and got aour buggy 2nd hand today our single push chair is gorgwous this just has to do the job. https://di1-4.shoppingshadow.com/images/pi/f8/46/4f/109140330-177x150-0-0_graco+quattro+tour+duo+orbit.jpg


----------



## tmr1234

I think you ladys that are having #2 so close are very brave we waited 5 yrs between our 1st and 2nd (well 3 as it took 22 month to get the BFP) but i don't think i could of had another so close it hit me last night that we will have 3 kids.


----------



## misse04

I'm finding out, can't wait! :)

I like that pushchair too!

Is anyone else struggling to sleep? My last pregnancy I slept the best I've ever slept but this time I just can't get comfy!


----------



## irmastar

misse during the week I have being going to sleep very early around 10:30pm wich before I would go to sleep till 2 am but during the weekends I just can't settled to sleep, but during the day I just wanna sleep doesn't matter if I go early to bed.


----------



## molly85

Misse I have a alot of under lind anxieties 3 very good friends have or are having 2 ( or 3) under 2 and 2 of those pregnancies have gone quite badly contractions at23 weeks high bP. My SPD is starting to affect me at night so sleep is not happening and just to top it off I don't think Abby slept at all last night when she regularly sleep 7-6 then has her dummy for another hour and a half.

Oh and the push chair is mamouth lol


----------



## kittylady

Morning ladies

I'm super tired today as I feel like I hardly had any sleep. I only had enough time for 5 and a half hours but my cats woke me up two hours and then an hour early and I shouted at them and got a pain in my stomach. Told OH but he just rolled over, wanted to kick him at this point :growlmad: hormones, :haha:


----------



## stardust599

Don't know if it's looking good for me ladies :-(

All symptoms completely disappeared yesterday, starting spotting today and have a bad feeling xx


----------



## misse04

Fingers crossed it's all ok for you stardust xx


----------



## molly85

Oh noooo stardust I don't think it means bad news PMA!!!!!!!!

I've had some very sharpe pains somight be making contact with my MW tomorrow as we're now over to them. It's probably very normal for abeaten uterus. 

Spotting is quite normal going off many other girls i've known through pregnancy just don't venture into the 1st tri section lol


----------



## misse04

Can anyone else not stop eating? I know I've got no reason to be hungry but have had toast and roast dinner today, then OH just went and got us a subway! :/ and I'm dying for a fag... not going to have one just one of those days! Giving up smoking is making me even more of a stress head, just got to remember i know it gets easier!


----------



## molly85

that'll be the fags talking making yo hungry they supress hunger lol


----------



## misse04

I'm so annoyed with myself that I even started again I was only having 2 a day but its harder this time where i was really enjoying the 1 or 2 i had a day.. and i didnt think of that.. Just going to tell myself everytime im hungry that its just because i want a fag! Hope it works :/


----------



## tmr1234

stardust599 said:


> Don't know if it's looking good for me ladies :-(
> 
> All symptoms completely disappeared yesterday, starting spotting today and have a bad feeling xx

Hope every thing is ok Hun my symptoms come and go day to day.


----------



## irmastar

stardust599 said:


> Don't know if it's looking good for me ladies :-(
> 
> All symptoms completely disappeared yesterday, starting spotting today and have a bad feeling xx

Stardust symptoms can come and go, I really hope tha bleeding means nothing. Don't lose hope.:hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

stardust~ How are you doing has the bleeding gone away?

How is every one else?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh the lovely morning sickness has hit me full force today started throwing up this morning and now constantly feeling like I need to. Not a good thing when I don't plan on telling my boss for another 3 weeks :S


----------



## molly85

Call it a stomach bug and get sent home ;)


Yay i got san apple seed at last and SPD beautifulwill be off on thre digi hnt in a bit once toast finished being thrown round the kitchen


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My boss isn't actually here today so that's quite lucky. Just really don't want to tell her before I've seen the midwife and if I start throwing up all day every day like I did with DS then I'm going to have to lol xx


----------



## molly85

lol yeahi can see that being an issue just move my desk to the toilet lol


----------



## misse04

Glad I'm not the only one! (In the nicest possible way ha) I've got a watery mouth and feel so sick! Was gagging earlier but nothings come up yet... tmi..


----------



## misse04

also someone said about eating buscuits to help with MS the other day... do cookies work? I don't like other buscuits? ha


----------



## molly85

its about keeping your tummy full and sugar levels up so maybe alternate between carrots and cookies lol. Water biscuits are fab


----------



## misse04

I'm going food shopping today so going to try and find some healthy snacks!


----------



## molly85

lol i can't choccy much any more. so im on rice cakes as its what we have


----------



## misse04

I feel like I should be a cow just grazing all day, need self control!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I find that tuc crackers work for me too though I will end up eating the entire packet and their not very good for you if you eat an entire packet at a time lol.


----------



## molly85

haha is that yor little girl? very cute whats she wearing?


----------



## tmr1234

I have just had the shock of my life.

we have 2 rabbits got told they where both girls from the same batch they are so lovely. Any way i thought some thing was wrong with 1 of them as they didn't want to be picked up the last week and started squealing when you tried. So went out to let them out like i do every day and OMG there where 4 dead baby rabbits in the hutch. I have a boy and a girl. My poor baby looks done in. But the funny thing is i had a dream a few night ago that she had 4 baby's


----------



## molly85

were they furry or gross and furless?


----------



## molly85

sorry bit macbre that


----------



## tmr1234

furless the was blood all over the shead they are ketp in


----------



## misse04

yeah shes got tartan skirt with blue cardigan and bow ha all from next :) I put a proper knitted bonet on her the other day.. so cruel!

aww poor rabbits, how weird you had a dream!


----------



## kittylady

Poor bunnies :(

I have been grazing - put on 5lb since I found out :wacko: that'll probably lessen though when I start vomiting as I feel worse every day :sick:

I'm trying to eat more healthily though :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Ah i guess daddy bunny wasn't up tothe challenge of quads


----------



## themarshas

kittylady said:


> Poor bunnies :(
> 
> I have been grazing - put on 5lb since I found out :wacko: that'll probably lessen though when I start vomiting as I feel worse every day :sick:
> 
> I'm trying to eat more healthily though :thumbup:

I don't think i've gained anything yet but with my last pregnancy (ended in M/C) I gained 3 lbs in the first week and I've never lost it so I'm technically up at least 3lbs. I was feeling a bit off last week, especially when I got hungry but no real sickness. This morning though I got in the shower and was trying to wash my hair when I got really dizzy and thought I was going to throw up. It was lovely. haha. So I ended up sitting on my bathroom floor, where my DH found me and brought me some toast. I instantly felt better. Note to self: no trying to be productive before eating. I feel off still but I'm fine as long as I continue to eat... I think I'll be gaining weight in no time haha


----------



## misse04

Imagine finding out you had twins! Never mind quads!


----------



## molly85

my friends just had twins she conievced when her little girl was 6 mnths so enogh to make you nervous


----------



## misse04

Someone told me the other day that where you're more fertile after you've recently had a baby your more likely to fall with twins... I was like thanks! ha


----------



## molly85

gah noooooo


----------



## tmr1234

I have hard you are more fertile when just had a baby but it is like 6-10 weeks after not months.

I have put on 5lbs in the last 2 weeks and i am realy gutted as i have been waching what i eat as i put a stone on TTC. I have been feeling sicker by the day i realy thought i was going to thow up this am but took my mind off it. o the joys of being preg.


----------



## stardust599

No more bleeding. I have been feeling a bit sick today and boobs are slightly sore again so maybe a good sign? Tiredness is really kicking in though and i'm so tired running after my toddler as she's walking now!

I had the Dr today. She took a blood test for HCG and I've to go back in 2days to check my levels have doubled. Also looking at an early scan next week possibly as these are the same symptoms i had when I had my blighted ovum which wasn't picked up until 12weeks despite me telling them something was wrong. Fingers crossed for me, just got to wait and see what happens!


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck stardust hope every thing worked out i am glad the bleeding has stoped


----------



## molly85

Ohh thats good their listening Stardust hope its all good.


----------



## stardust599

I did have a bad feeling but I'm not sure if it's just anxiety. Having a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks was awful and then I had a horrendous pregnancy last time.

I feel quite sick again and feeling positive. Just got to take it one day at a time xx


----------



## molly85

lol weird how sickness make people happy


----------



## Newlywed2011

Hello bump buddies! 
Congrats to anyone with new bfp's!
It's been a while since I've posted...sorry!
We just started our last week of classes and finals are next week so I'm really going to be busy lately.
Just wanted to check in and see how everyone has been doing.
I recently started getting a little nervous the last couple of days. My symptoms aren't as strong as they were a week ago. I started getting scared but after some research, I learned that many women start to have their symptoms decrease during their 5th week, which I am. Typically they're supposed to start up again, full force, during week 6.
Has anyone else experienced anything similar?


----------



## Pinkgirl

molly85 said:


> lol weird how sickness make people happy

haha i thought the same...i said to my husband that i love feeling sick, he was like what? i tried to explain though lol x


----------



## stardust599

Pinkgirl said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> lol weird how sickness make people happy
> 
> haha i thought the same...i said to my husband that i love feeling sick, he was like what? i tried to explain though lol xClick to expand...



My OH thinks I'm weird too, the sickness is so reassuring and the sorer my boobs and the more tired I am the happier it makes me :rofl:


Newlywed... Symptoms come and go all the time hun, try to relax and not worry xxx


----------



## want2bmomma

Hello ladies, I am hoping I can join y'all for the next 9 months. No major symptoms here, just a little soreness in my boobs and more tired in the afternoon. Just keeping my fingers crossed that this bean sticks!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Wellcome want2bmomma congrats on your BFP Looks like you have been though a lot to get here. I hope you have a very H&H 9 months.

I am so over feeling sick now but i know if i didn't it would worry me. i am getting it all day from when i get up untill about 2-3pm then it is coming back about 6-7pm i didn't get any with my 2nd and only got it when i woke with my 1st and with him i got up had a big glass of water chucked it up (tmi) then i was fine but not this 1 it just likes making mummy feel sick all day.

edit: I have now gone up to being sick o the joys lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Feeling so horrendously sick, really really don't want to be in work today lol. 

Newlywed- My symptoms practically disappeared at the end of last week but yesterday they came back full force and I was sick for the first time. It's just the quiet before the storm so I'd enjoy it lol xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

ARGH...it's so hard to concentrate when you feel this sick! :(


----------



## Mosnippy

morning all! 

sorry been away a few days so havent had chance to be on here :(

Stardust fingers cross for you everything is ok!

Yesterday nausea hit me full on, allll day.. its was horrid.. i thought was going to get sick a few times..didnt, but was close..so thinks its a mattter of time...tried ginger ale and biscuits..that diffinitely doesnt work for me! makes me feels worse :( so going to try other stuff, 

hope you all feel ok today! i so dont want to work either!!


----------



## tmr1234

I need to go to the shops but i can not keep my eyes open today i had my es off school with a sore throt as well pluss potty traning my 2 yr old arrgggg i want to be 12 weeks already


----------



## stardust599

Nausea hit full on today :-D

I kind of think "careful what you wish for" cos it was bloody awful!! Haven't managed to eat yet just going to try a light lunch.

My LO is so happy and sleeping great too, she's in such a cheery little mood and amusing herself all day and slept 7pm til 8am this morning! I also went back to bed from quarter to 12 til quarter to 1 ish while she napped and have woken up and the nausea has really calmed down a lot! She's such a good little toddler now 

xx


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies,

I now feel sick all day though it seemed to disappear while I was at work yesterday. I woke up this morning to my boobs severely aching. I think the first thing I said to hubby was 'owch, my boobs really hurt' lol 

He keeps saying 'well you wanted this' :growlmad: I keep snapping back at him and saying 'well didn't you' men can be so thoughless sometimes :(


----------



## molly85

lol tell him he asked for 9 months of wingeing when he obliged with the :sex: 

It's official I am now crippled my pelvis is a lump of jelly i tried kicking some boxes to move them and my pelvis moved rather than the boxes great


----------



## kittylady

molly85 said:


> lol tell him he asked for 9 months of wingeing when he obliged with the :sex:
> 
> It's official I am now crippled my pelvis is a lump of jelly i tried kicking some boxes to move them and my pelvis moved rather than the boxes great

I'm going to pick him up from work in a minute I might just say that :haha:

I hope your pelvis is ok :hugs:


----------



## lyndsay49

You can remove me, I was due on july 29th but sadly we have lost our baby :cry:

Happy and healthy 9months to you ladies xx


----------



## molly85

Oh no Lyndsay big hugs. Hope you can rejoin us very soon


----------



## kmbabycrazy

lyndsay49 said:


> You can remove me, I was due on july 29th but sadly we have lost our baby :cry:
> 
> Happy and healthy 9months to you ladies xx

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

lyndsay49 said:


> You can remove me, I was due on july 29th but sadly we have lost our baby :cry:
> 
> Happy and healthy 9months to you ladies xx

I am sooo sorry for your lose! :( big hug :hugs::flower:

Hope you join us really soon


:kiss:


----------



## Mosnippy

I have a silly question for you ladies....

i have a noticeable bump already! and it gets worse depending on time of day..i know its mostly bloating etc but i find it so hard to pull in now, its uncomfortable is that possible?

was wondering cause I had a pregnancy 2 years back that went to 9 weeks , that time I wasnt showing at all , is that maybe why this time its popped out a bit more sooner?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm the same I'm really bloated but it's getting harder to pull my stomach in and no matter how much I suck in I look about 6 months pregnant


----------



## Newlywed2011

Thanks for the advice ladies! I was starting to worry about not having that many symptoms, but I prayed and prayed about it and told God that I was even willing to be sick as a dog, just as long as I don't lose my little one. I think he may have answered that prayer bc I woke up feeling nauseous this morning. My first ultrasound is next Thursday so I'm going to try to be calm until then...easier said than done. Hope everyone else is feeling great! :)


----------



## Newlywed2011

lyndsay49 said:


> You can remove me, I was due on july 29th but sadly we have lost our baby :cry:
> 
> Happy and healthy 9months to you ladies xx

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll be praying for you and your family. Hope you can join us again soon.


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> I'm the same I'm really bloated but it's getting harder to pull my stomach in and no matter how much I suck in I look about 6 months pregnant

lol sounds like me! ok so not alone! os sp weird! especially when you havent told all the family yet and trying to hide it!


----------



## stardust599

lyndsay49 said:


> You can remove me, I was due on july 29th but sadly we have lost our baby :cry:
> 
> Happy and healthy 9months to you ladies xx



I'm sorry sweetie. I lost my first to a m/c at 12 weeks and I had a healthy baby girl afterwards.

Hope to see you back in first tri soon xx


----------



## misse04

I found out with my first at 5 weeks, and 2 people actually asked me if I was pregnant when i wasn't telling people because it looked like I had a bump, but this time I've still got a bit of a baby belly so cant tell so much, not sure what it is though, think its normal though


----------



## stardust599

I have developed a bit of flab too, could be the junk I'm eating or could be bloating. Or my dates are messed up :-S xx


----------



## want2bmomma

Lyndsay: So sorry for your loss. Sending you a big virtual hug!


----------



## tmr1234

Kitty~ My DH says the same to me if i say my boobs hurt or i feel really sick his reply is "well you asked to be preg" arrg men.

Molly~ Sorry you are going though that i was in pain with my last but it wasn't to bad and only started when i was about 20 weeks.

lyndsay~ So sorry for your loss

Mosnippy~ I am the same i went in to mat pants yesterday as i can not fit in to any cloths any more. But i can not pull it in like i used to but this is my 3rd i only started showing at 10+ weeks with my 2nd and 20+ weeks with my 1st.

Newlywed~ Welcome to the world of being sick such a good feeling but when it is happening you want it to go away lol.

:wave: to any one i missed.

It looks like we all got a call from the toilet gods yesterday i don't feel to bad to day as of yet but i have only just got up and i slept all day yesterday so it could have some thing to do with it.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

tmr1234 said:


> It looks like we all got a call from the toilet gods yesterday i don't feel to bad to day as of yet but i have only just got up and i slept all day yesterday so it could have some thing to do with it.

Well lucky you I've thrown up twice since 8 o clock and feeling like that's not the end of it, worst thing is that I've not eaten anything so throwing up is really hard, it's horrible. Can't wait for it to disappear so I can enjoy being pregnant lol


----------



## molly85

i was driving the porceline bus last night noooot good.

Ignore my pelvis it was to be expected I would have prefered a few more weeks lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well I'm trying everything to stop this sickness, can't even tell you how many times i've run back and forth to the toilet to either be sick or wretch until my empty tummy is sore. I've just been out and bought some travel sickness bands. They cost me a tenner so they better at least do something! It's awful feeling this way. I don't want to eat because I know I'll throw it back up but I know if I don't eat then I'll just be retching or throwing up horrible icky stuff like I have been doing this morning. In the space of 3 days it's gone from nothing to feeling like I should just sit in the toilet because i'm sick of running back and forth and that moving around makes it worse

Not supposed to be telling my boss quite yet, or my family but pretty sure they'll cotton on soon lol


----------



## Mosnippy

hey, i bought the sickness bands to but got some off ebay they where only 4 quid, so let me know how you get on with them!

sorry to hear you so bad :( that is horrible! im just nauseas... (just! ) its horrible that constant nausea :(

hope you ladies feel better soon!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

They actually seem to working already, not ran to the loo once since i've put them on. FX'd they keep helping


----------



## Mosnippy

Ohh that is fab to hear! I gotta wait for mine to arrive now :( lol


----------



## molly1207

Hi ladies :) Hope everyone's doing ok and fx those travel sickness bands keep working!

Unfortunately I don't know how long I'm going to be staying on this thread :( Every symptom has gradually completely disappeared, totally do not feel pregnant in the slightest anymore. And my bbt has been falling for the past couple of days and is now only just hovering above my coverline :(

Absolutely gutted but I'm trying to stay positive. Terrified of a second misscarriage within 6 months. But hopefully I'll be hugging the toilet within the next week and my bbt will sky rocket [-o&lt;


----------



## molly85

Molly it doesn't rise again once beans stuck thats it, it jst stays above the cover line. Apart from the throwing up cold have something to do with eatting to much harvester I wouldn't know I was PG Chin up girl have yo noticed yor cats stuck to you like glue?


----------



## misse04

Fingers crossed for you molly1207!


----------



## Newlywed2011

Good Morning Ladies! Just wanted to post real quick and see how everyone is feeling. I'm still nauseous, but I haven't actually thrown up. Idk what would be worse, the constant feeling of needing to throw up and not being able to, or actually being stuck at the toilet all day. lol Hope you all are feeling much better! :flow:


----------



## tmr1234

I havn't been sick today but my god i have felt sick we have been putting up the xmas decs and i just felt so ill it has took all day.


----------



## mommy2be1003

I havnt had any morning sickness really so far.. I mean in the morning if I don't eat breakfast right away I feel like my stomach is going to eat itself I'm so hungry lol. I'm hoping to feel some symptoms soon!


----------



## Newlywed2011

mommy2be1003 said:


> I havnt had any morning sickness really so far.. I mean in the morning if I don't eat breakfast right away I feel like my stomach is going to eat itself I'm so hungry lol. I'm hoping to feel some symptoms soon!

Yeah I feel the exact same way. I never used to eat breakfast but I do now so that I can take my prenatal vitamin. I ate breakfast at 7:30 this morning and now my tummy is gurgling at work. I'm starving! lol :blush:


----------



## themarshas

I've yet to be sick (like throw up) but I'd say m/s kicked in on Monday morning. Eating seems to keep the nausea to a withstandable level. Yesterday I felt fine and my boobs didn't even hurt. Today they are back to killing me and the nausea is worse than it was on Monday. Weird how symptoms come and go. I'm eating all the time because it seems to help the nausea... however, I've lost 1.5 lbs in the last 5 days... I'm not sure how the heck that happened but I do enjoy eating all I want and not gaining weight... although I feel bloated and chubby so it's a bit strange.


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies. So after reading all the posts I am getting fearful about the morning sickness. I know I am a bit behind everyone, so I was wondering when the morning sickness began for each of you? I haven't been through this before.


----------



## misse04

Mine kicked in properly this week (6 weeks) still haven't been sick just feel it all the time it seems to start first thing and then wear off about 4 in the evening it's driving me mad. I've still got sickness bands from last pregnancy so going to put them on tomorrow :)


----------



## molly85

None here really mild nausea and last nights harvester


----------



## irmastar

I am scared of getting morning sickness altoguh I would trade the headaches I been getting for that, they are awful and been keeping me in bed all day ugh. But I am happy and blessed no matter how sick I get. Yesterday I had my first mw app they went over my insurance, weighed me and I haven't gained anywweight, took blood presurre, did a pg test, took some blood, did the glucose test, a pap smear, went over family history, and all this took r and a half hours I was starving. Everything seems good with baby, and next app will be december 27th and I will get to listen baby's heart :happydance:


----------



## stardust599

Ladies...

Don't worry about symptoms!! Most ladies don't even start to get symptoms until 6-8weeks cos the hormones are way too low before that.

My nausea has just kicked in this week, it's awful. Along with dizziness and tiredness - I'm beginning to think I'm anaemic!

If anyone is looking for pregnancy vitamins I just got a little pack in Wilkinson for less than £2! Much cheaper than Pregnacare! I'm also taking Omega 3s cos I hate fish.

I might have to try some travel sickness bands xx


----------



## molly85

I spoke to my pharamasist because I take thyroid medication I can't take iron within 4 hours of taking it by which point I'd forget to take my medication so he advised just folic acid. once i'm at 12 weeks i'll start taking calcium to as i struggle with dairy. So lazy this time round. the RLT capsules at 32 weeks


----------



## Mosnippy

want2bmomma said:


> Hey ladies. So after reading all the posts I am getting fearful about the morning sickness. I know I am a bit behind everyone, so I was wondering when the morning sickness began for each of you? I haven't been through this before.

i had little flutterings of it from about 4 weeks to end of 5 weeks just be when it was around lunch time, as soon as I ate it would go. But from Monday 6w its been constant!!! they say its mainly from 6w it starts getting bad, hopefully you will be the lucky few that dont get it!

:)


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> I spoke to my pharamasist because I take thyroid medication I can't take iron within 4 hours of taking it by which point I'd forget to take my medication so he advised just folic acid. once i'm at 12 weeks i'll start taking calcium to as i struggle with dairy. So lazy this time round. the RLT capsules at 32 weeks



I'll start drinking RLT too!! I love that stuff. It's AWESOME! I can't decide between starting it early or at 32 weeks though.

I can't get enough dairy, I've always been a big milk drinker though!


----------



## stardust599

Pic 1 taken about a month ago
Pic 2 taken just now

I'm getting a bit of bloat on!!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111102_2.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4









Snapshot_20111130_1.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## misse04

Looks like a proper baby bump lol. Probably where you were so tiny before x


----------



## irmastar

Stardust u already have a baby bump and is so cute


----------



## molly85

Aww bump! A t shirt for the delivery ward lol
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IM-BABY-...-T-SHIRT-WOMENS-/390318831572?var=#vi-content

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqQOKosE3FO8WJR!BN5PTeGkZQ~~0_12.JPG


----------



## Newlywed2011

Stardust your bump is so cute! I keep saying I can't wait until I start showing. I'm sure I'm going to regret that when I'm huge and can't see my feet, but for now it would be nice to see a little something and know I'm not crazy lol


----------



## tmr1234

Mommy2be~ I didn't have any with my 2nd may be you will get away with it.

Newlywed~ We normally have breakfast at 8 am but i can not make it to that late ( if i am not being sick) Then i am so hungry about 1hr after.

Themarshas~ Because HCG doubles every 2-3 days when it go up our body may only need a day to adjust to the leaves that is way the symptoms come and go.

Want2bmomma~ With my 1st i was 6 weeks with my 2nd it didn't with this 1 4 weeks but started being sick at 6 weeks. 

irmastar~ Yay glad it went well with the m/w i have mine on Tues not really look forward to it as i blacked out with my last 2 when they took bloods at the booking in 1.

Stardust~ I keep getting dizziness but i have low BP may be have your BP checked. What a bump so cute 

I am defiantly showing my FIL came down and said is there 2 in there but it gets bigger with in the day at the start it is only small then just go out and out until i look 6 months i really hope there isn't 2 in there.


----------



## misse04

Love the top! :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Stardust-I'm like that too my bloat looks like a proper baby bump. It's nice but annoying that you're starting to not fit into the clothes you normally wear. lol

My travel sickness bands said that they were suitable to sleep in but my wrists hurt so much when I woke up that I took them off for half an hour. In that half an hour without them I threw up :( I hate morning sickness :(

But telling my boss today because it's getting impossible to hide the throwing up lol. So wish me luck and lets hope she's happy for me. She's not in until this afternoon so I've got all morning to prepare


----------



## misse04

Good luck! :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thank you. I'm really nervous for some reason. I just think she's going to hate me because she's said in the past that "i'm not allowed to have a baby" it was said in a joking way as in she can't live without me whilst i'm on maternity leave but she's said it so much I'm starting to think she kind of meant it lol xx


----------



## misse04

It's nice that I haven't got to tell someone I work for but was terrified to tell my boss with Connie, then got made redundant 3 weeks later... Thanks :haha: but worked out for the best now. I'm sure she will be fine :) Let us know how it goes x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I will do. Thanks xx


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> I will do. Thanks xx

aww good luck! sure it will be ok!:flower:

I told my boss last week, via email haha as he is in switzerland I am in uk (long story) was dreading it but actually he was really supportive :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Argh she's not coming in until tomorrow and she's going to be really busy and stressed and I don't want to tell her when she's in a bad mood. I start to feel like I should chicken out and email her and say we'll talk about it more when you're in the office. But then I think she might kill me if I do that lol and that I should be brave and tell her face to face even if I will tell her face to face when she gets in anyway I think it'd be easier if she already knew when I spoke to her about it lol :s


----------



## Mosnippy

email was better, i said to my boss, sorry its email as if I told you over the phone i will just be an emotional lady crying and you dont want that :D think he was grateful lol


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck at telling your boss it is ok for me as i work for my self.

I have just got my gender test in the post so can't wait to do it in the morning i know it is only a bit of fun but can't wait to see what i comes out as.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Cool about the gender test. Let us know what it comes up with. Did the ring test this morning and it told me it's a girl which I was already convinced of anyway. Didn't do it last time so no point of reference on accuracy lol. 

I'm thinking email would be better as the thing i was dreading most was the look on her face when I actually said I'm pregnant. At least now she has time to get her head around it before I actually talk to her about it. 

I wrote a letter to hand her anyway when I told her face to face so I will email it to her and let her know that we can talk about it properly when she comes in tomorrow. Eeek so nervous


----------



## Koolmami

Good luck everyone telling your bosses! I need to tell the market's office as I have my first midwife appointment next Wed. I can't wait!
I haven't had any sickness so far, I just feel very tired, hungry, my boobs are getting heavier and soft and I'm also bloated. Yesterday I started having some spots on my face (I don't usally get them) and my veins in my hands seemed more prominent. 
Anyway, hope everyone is doing great. Speak to you soon. x


----------



## molly85

Good luck with the boss telling. I'm still on Mat leave and I want to use my KiT days or I have to go back next month WAhhh. Actually I have holiday so could delay it til March but I'm not looking forward to telling them after I've got all my training sorted I want to wait til i've had a scan this time


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Good luck with the boss telling. I'm still on Mat leave and I want to use my KiT days or I have to go back next month WAhhh. Actually I have holiday so could delay it til March but I'm not looking forward to telling them after I've got all my training sorted I want to wait til i've had a scan this time

Haha ace. Hi, i'm just back from maternity leave, did you all miss me? Well good because i'm going again in X months lol.


----------



## molly85

I work for the NHS so I have 7 weeks holiday or something like that. April to april


----------



## Broodypants

Hi everyone! Sorry not been on for a few days! 

How are you all doing? I am good, don't really feel pregnant at the minute! No sickness, soreness or anything! I think I am going to have an early scan at around eight weeks to check all is going ok!

I got my twelve week and nuchal scan date through - 12th January! I expect that will whizz by with xmas and everything going on!!

Hope everyone is ok! x


----------



## Broodypants

lyndsay49 said:


> You can remove me, I was due on july 29th but sadly we have lost our baby :cry:
> 
> Happy and healthy 9months to you ladies xx

So sorry to hear this. Take care and I hope you are back in pregnancy very soon xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

How hard is it to press send on a bloody email lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's gone I am going to be an absolute wreck until i either get a reply a telephone call or tomorrow. SO SCARED!!!!


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey all! Hope everyone is feeling well today. Good luck to everyone telling their bosses. I don't think mine will have a big problem but I am still far off from telling. Want to make sure this one sticks! No major symptoms besides the sore boobs and afternoon tiredness. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just got off the phone with her (she called when she got the email) and said she's really happy for me and she's absolutely fine with it and that I shouldn't have worried about telling her and that we'll talk about it properly tomorrow but she's really pleased for me and gave me lots of congratulations. So...it went a lot better than I thought. 

One down...a million more to go lol x


----------



## tmr1234

Glad it went well with her. 
I did the ring thing and it said girl did the china cal and that says girl so just wait and see what the test says i will let you know when i do it. 
I think we are going to go for a 4d sexing scan when iam 16 weeks but not 100% on that yet. I just widh that they will tell me at my 12 week 1 but they will not even look. I am thinking i am having a girl as i am so sick and i wasn't with my 2 boys. But on my Dh sid there is 10 grand kids and only 2 are girls so it is more likly to be a boy.

Every time i eat today i have run to be sick not a nice feeling but i have just had chicken and chips yummm as i was so hungry so i am hoping it will stay down.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm thinking it's a girl as I feel completely different with this one. Started throwing up much sooner, being able to stomach the opposite of what I could with DS and I didn't have sore boobs with DS but do this time round. I was convinced DS was a boy and I was right and I'm convinced this one's a girl so I'm pretty sure!!!


----------



## Newlywed2011

kmbabycrazy said:


> Just got off the phone with her (she called when she got the email) and said she's really happy for me and she's absolutely fine with it and that I shouldn't have worried about telling her and that we'll talk about it properly tomorrow but she's really pleased for me and gave me lots of congratulations. So...it went a lot better than I thought.
> 
> One down...a million more to go lol x

Congrats! Glad it went well for you. Now you don't have to stress out and worry the little one. :)


----------



## misse04

Glad it all went well telling your boss. I've had a bump appear from no where today! Still feel sick but looking forward to a big bowl of pasta in a bit. I think I'm having a boy this time but not sure if I think that just because I've already got a girl, do feel different this time though, and never had sickness this early last time.. Had it 8-20 weeks last time. Hope it doesn't last as long as that! x


----------



## stardust599

Not had a good day :-(

LO has sickness and diarrhoea. She woke covered in vomit this morning and it was head to toe in the cot.

Took LO to Mum's and had to leave her as I had to work and the poor thing screamed when I left her :-(

No pregnancy symptoms at all today and I've started bleeding again, it was like dark brown cervical mucous and a tiny streak of red. I've checked and my cervix is closed (I was a cervix checker when TTC) so I don't know what it means.

Phoned Drs who basically told me tough shit, I need to wait for my HCG results coming in. Once they are in I'll phone maternity unit and hopefully get an early scan.

So, I finish work. Mum drops LO off in the freezing cold, I strap her into my freezing cold car and then discover that some silly bitch has parked up my arse and I can't get out. She is so far up my arse I can't even get the boot open to get LOs pram out. So I have to get LO out of the car and go back into work and find the girl and get her to move her car. LO is screaming the whole time as she isn't well. I then strap LO back in and go to start the car and it has a fucking flat battery! I try to phone my OH who doesn't answer then my Mum who can't come as she'll be late to work. LO is still screaming.

Just by chance another lady comes out of work and asks me what's wrong and then offers me a lift. I live 25miles outside of town so I tell her to take me to my Mums 10mins away instead, I have to transfer our stupidly big RF carseat into her tiny convertible car with all LOs bags etc. all the while LO still screaming. Then I have to get everything from her car into my Mums house, can't put LO down as she's so upset and the dogs are trying to escape!

Get in the house and I don't have a single thing for LO. She only has 1 nappy left and the dirty clothes she is wearing! So I have to put her to bed at Mums wearing just a fleecey jumper and a 0.5 tog sleeping bag and a fleecey blanket from Mums sofa! I don't have a bottle so LO goes to bed hungry as she doesn't want to eat.

I then phone my Dad who goes mental at me for asking him to jump start the car for me and he goes mental as it's late and he's not even home from work yet. So I phone OH who goes mental because my Dad can't do it. OH has finally come through and done it so I'm now going back home for a shower, clean work clothes etc. and will come through in the morning before LO wakes but I still feel guilty leaving her even though she likely won't wake. 

And I think I can manage this with 2 babies?


----------



## misse04

Sounds like a very stressful day! Just think not every days like that you will be fine :) x


----------



## want2bmomma

Stardust: That is one hell of a day! I hope you have a good restful night, you deserve it, as I don't think I would have handled all those challenges quite as tactfully as you did especially the girl blocking you in! 

kmbaby: Glad telling your boss went so well.....don't you love how we put ourselves through extra worrying!?

So today I had some weird feelings in my abdomen, it wasn't like a cramp, but a different sensation like some pressure that kind of hurt or at least felt odd, hopefully it is just my bean sticking in really well!?


----------



## irmastar

stardust599 said:


> Not had a good day :-(
> 
> LO has sickness and diarrhoea. She woke covered in vomit this morning and it was head to toe in the cot.
> 
> Took LO to Mum's and had to leave her as I had to work and the poor thing screamed when I left her :-(
> 
> No pregnancy symptoms at all today and I've started bleeding again, it was like dark brown cervical mucous and a tiny streak of red. I've checked and my cervix is closed (I was a cervix checker when TTC) so I don't know what it means.
> 
> Phoned Drs who basically told me tough shit, I need to wait for my HCG results coming in. Once they are in I'll phone maternity unit and hopefully get an early scan.
> 
> So, I finish work. Mum drops LO off in the freezing cold, I strap her into my freezing cold car and then discover that some silly bitch has parked up my arse and I can't get out. She is so far up my arse I can't even get the boot open to get LOs pram out. So I have to get LO out of the car and go back into work and find the girl and get her to move her car. LO is screaming the whole time as she isn't well. I then strap LO back in and go to start the car and it has a fucking flat battery! I try to phone my OH who doesn't answer then my Mum who can't come as she'll be late to work. LO is still screaming.
> 
> Just by chance another lady comes out of work and asks me what's wrong and then offers me a lift. I live 25miles outside of town so I tell her to take me to my Mums 10mins away instead, I have to transfer our stupidly big RF carseat into her tiny convertible car with all LOs bags etc. all the while LO still screaming. Then I have to get everything from her car into my Mums house, can't put LO down as she's so upset and the dogs are trying to escape!
> 
> Get in the house and I don't have a single thing for LO. She only has 1 nappy left and the dirty clothes she is wearing! So I have to put her to bed at Mums wearing just a fleecey jumper and a 0.5 tog sleeping bag and a fleecey blanket from Mums sofa! I don't have a bottle so LO goes to bed hungry as she doesn't want to eat.
> 
> I then phone my Dad who goes mental at me for asking him to jump start the car for me and he goes mental as it's late and he's not even home from work yet. So I phone OH who goes mental because my Dad can't do it. OH has finally come through and done it so I'm now going back home for a shower, clean work clothes etc. and will come through in the morning before LO wakes but I still feel guilty leaving her even though she likely won't wake.
> 
> And I think I can manage this with 2 babies?

I'm sorry you had an ugly day, everybody has a bad day every now and then, tomorrow will be a better day :winkwink:


----------



## tmr1234

Stardust~ What a day it can only go up from here Hun. It isn't nice when your kids are ill my Lo has a nasty cold at the min and not sleeping to well it is just a good job my ES is 7 as i don't know if i could cope with 3 tots lol.

Well i did the test and it came up girl. I realy hope that it is as i would love a girl but even thow i feel diff with this preg i did with my last so i don't know here is a pic of it.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01511.JPG
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mosnippy

morning ladies...

Itsss Friiidddayyyyyyyyyyy...well to me that is good news as I dont work weekends! hopefully you guys done either!

nervous tho as we telling my OH kids tonight eeeeeeekkkkk ! i know they will be excited as they been bugging us for over a year now to have a baby lol we never told them we ttc so hopefully they will be happy! I did my tshirt this week with the speech bubble to the tummy lol so will see who notices first tonight...

then after that..its tell his mom time! now that should be fun! NOTTTT she has never been keen on my OH having more kids..and made a point of saying that. I have premession from OH if she sounds anything less then enthusiastic i get to bite her head off and blame it on Hormones :D 

OO i got my travel sickness bands..and have to say they do work. made the mistake of takin them off early this morning, so suffering now again and waiting for them to kick in again! never learn!!! i think they should be standard issue for pregnant woman! 

right before i mumble on foreverrrr, hope you have a lovely friday everyone!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I agree they should be standard issue. They start to hurt my wrists if I wear them for too long so I take them off in the afternoon when my sickness isn't so bad and wear them through the night and all morning. It seems to be working. I haven't thrown up at all this morning...here's hoping it stays that way lol


----------



## kittylady

I'm wearing them too :) I started to vomit Wednesday but I haven't since and I've worn the bands for two days:) I still feel sick though :(


----------



## molly85

mmmmm weird food cravings


----------



## Mosnippy

i must admit today they dont seem to be working as well still feel crap.. wonder if its ms getting worse lol have to eat my lunch one small bite at a time as it doest feel like its going to stay 

arghhh hormones hey!!


----------



## kittylady

I've found carbohydrates, especially potatoes is my best bet for not feeling sick, though we cooked curry last night and the smell is still in the kitchen and I almost vomited putting my potatoes on :sick:


----------



## Mosnippy

yeah i noticed that too...but the thing is after i have starchy food i have horrible acid reflux lol soo damned if i do and damned if i dont...

funny we had curry the one night loved it the night we had it..but next day the smell made me cringe haha

god we have a long way to goooo lol 

just bring on weekend already!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I still felt sick all morning and walking to work all the exhaust fumes and dog poo (lovely image I know) smelt worse than they usually do. But I feel better now. It's funny I feel awful all morning and when lunch time comes around i'm fine. 

Well this week has turned out much better than I thought it would. First I get my morning sickness under control YAY, then my boss reacts well to me being pregnant (she's in today and really excited, not worried at all, just really happy for me) YAY. And my OH just got his old job back (which he was made redundant from in March) which he absolutely loves, he gets an automatic pay rise and one of his shifts (a Sunday one) he get's double pay!!! EXTREMELY YAY!!!!!

Good things take time...great things come all at once!!!


----------



## kittylady

kmbabycrazy said:


> Yeah I still felt sick all morning and walking to work all the exhaust fumes and dog poo (lovely image I know) smelt worse than they usually do. But I feel better now. It's funny I feel awful all morning and when lunch time comes around i'm fine.
> 
> Well this week has turned out much better than I thought it would. First I get my morning sickness under control YAY, then my boss reacts well to me being pregnant (she's in today and really excited, not worried at all, just really happy for me) YAY. And my OH just got his old job back (which he was made redundant from in March) which he absolutely loves, he gets an automatic pay rise and one of his shifts (a Sunday one) he get's double pay!!! EXTREMELY YAY!!!!!
> 
> Good things take time...great things come all at once!!!

Woooop congrats :happydance:


----------



## stardust599

Yay!! kmbaby!

My LO is worse today, I went to work but had to go get her after an hour. I'm thinking this is why I felt so sick earlier in the week - I had the bug? Cos I know when I have the sickness bug as long as I lie down all day I'm not usually sick. I have nausea now but it's pretty bearable, it's not too bad as long as I don't let myself get too hungry or then I feel really sick!

Girls I find sucking on skips really helps nausea too. And eating "Jacobs Choice Wholegrain" crackers dry - they are really light and soft not like the normal crackers. And washed, cold red grapes from the fridge are really easy to eat. Scrambled egg on toast? Keep something in your stomach but don't overly fill it!

The dr phoned me today, my HCG levels are rising  She didn't tell me the actual HCG numbers and I didn't ask or I would just scare myself with Doctor Google. But I asked for an early scan cos of the red bleeding yesterday so she has referred me to the maternity unit and they will get in touch next week. So hopefully have a scan when I'm 8 weeks ish. Can't believe I hate to wait that long though! xxx


----------



## kittylady

Hello ladies, sorry if this is TMI but does anyone have really horrible smelling gas? Even before I knew I was I had this symptom and now because of ms every time I pass wind I feel like vomiting :sick: its, not all of the time but when it is its bad :blush:


----------



## Hoping July

kmbabycrazy said:


> Yeah I still felt sick all morning and walking to work all the exhaust fumes and dog poo (lovely image I know) smelt worse than they usually do. But I feel better now. It's funny I feel awful all morning and when lunch time comes around i'm fine.
> 
> Well this week has turned out much better than I thought it would. First I get my morning sickness under control YAY, then my boss reacts well to me being pregnant (she's in today and really excited, not worried at all, just really happy for me) YAY. And my OH just got his old job back (which he was made redundant from in March) which he absolutely loves, he gets an automatic pay rise and one of his shifts (a Sunday one) he get's double pay!!! EXTREMELY YAY!!!!!
> 
> Good things take time...great things come all at once!!!

That's all great news........... Well done and congrats on your OH's job and what great news about your boss! It's always such a worry!

Hope you have a fab weekend relaxing!

xxx


----------



## Mosnippy

kittylady said:


> Hello ladies, sorry if this is TMI but does anyone have really horrible smelling gas? Even before I knew I was I had this symptom and now because of ms every time I pass wind I feel like vomiting :sick: its, not all of the time but when it is its bad :blush:

i get this sometimes too :shrug:

i think its cause of the hormones our digestive system is slowed down so therefore its not emptied as regularly so it sits longer causing the gas and bloating and fermenting..

another joy of being pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## Koolmami

kmbabycrazy said:


> Just got off the phone with her (she called when she got the email) and said she's really happy for me and she's absolutely fine with it and that I shouldn't have worried about telling her and that we'll talk about it properly tomorrow but she's really pleased for me and gave me lots of congratulations. So...it went a lot better than I thought.
> 
> One down...a million more to go lol x

Glad it went well. :thumbup: I told 2 people from the market's office and they are both okay with it too. I've asked them to keep it confidential until the 12 weeks but I've got a feeling the gossip will start soon... lol


----------



## Koolmami

want2bmomma said:


> Stardust: That is one hell of a day! I hope you have a good restful night, you deserve it, as I don't think I would have handled all those challenges quite as tactfully as you did especially the girl blocking you in!
> 
> kmbaby: Glad telling your boss went so well.....don't you love how we put ourselves through extra worrying!?
> 
> So today I had some weird feelings in my abdomen, it wasn't like a cramp, but a different sensation like some pressure that kind of hurt or at least felt odd, hopefully it is just my bean sticking in really well!?

I felt something like that, like someone was streching the inside of my belly! The other way I can describe is like when you eat or drink something quickly and then try to run or walk fast, you know that feeling? It was on a specific point in my belly so not sure what is going on. It went away quickly too so I'm sure it's all okay. :)


----------



## Koolmami

molly85 said:


> mmmmm weird food cravings

What did you fancy? :baby:

I've always loved my food. Now, every time I see someone eating (whatever it is) I fancy it like mad! I feel like taking it off their hands and having it myself! :haha: Not good when I travel on the train everyday and see people snacking all the time. Even thinking about it, makes me hungry! :D


----------



## Koolmami

kittylady said:


> Hello ladies, sorry if this is TMI but does anyone have really horrible smelling gas? Even before I knew I was I had this symptom and now because of ms every time I pass wind I feel like vomiting :sick: its, not all of the time but when it is its bad :blush:

I couldn't stop laughing when I've read your post! :haha: I did notice my farts are more smelly so it might be natural...? :shrug:


----------



## themarshas

I agree. My farts are disgusting and more frequent now. Poor DH. Anyone else constipated? Gross I know but I've never had this problem before. I'm so uncomfortable. I made a consciencous effort to eat veggies, oatmeal, whole grains, apple sauce and juice yesterday and still nothing! It's like my intestines are fighting all my foods... very very very slowly.


----------



## misse04

I am having one of those days. I am so stressed and could kill someone. Well all was going well but I've been out walking all day and I'm shattered. LO just had bottle and threw it all back up everywhere then tried to give her dinner which she refused to eat and now shes tired and wont go to sleep and just uurgrggggg! Needed to get that out of my system and think everything seems 1000x worse because of hormones! Anyone else?! x


----------



## tmr1234

I am with you there i have had a day of it with my LO and just can not wait untill bed time. We are potty trining him and it has been going realy well untill today when he would not go for a poo on his potty so i nipped up for a wee and when i come down he was saying poo poo and when i loooked he had pooed on my cardigan that was on the chair. I fit the roof as DH was in the room with him and didn't see him do it and it is a brand new cardigan. needless to say it went in the bin. He is also full of a cold and i can not get him to take his dummy out i can't stand him having it but he wants it so much when he is ill.


----------



## misse04

ahh hormones and children not a good mix! Think I will feel better when I have some dinner (which i have refused to make tonight after this day) and LO is now having a nap so time to breath and lay on the sofa! x


----------



## molly85

lol farts pg woman make a consoius decision to eat healthier hence the fermenting farts. you wanna poop you need ya prune juice or senna or liquorice i took 1 senna everyother day through my last 1st tri lol lots of liquids ladies. 

Iwas eatting special fried rice and mayo then rich teas and cheese


----------



## stardust599

I just spewed :-(

Yuck!

But it's all good cos now my tummy is better so I'm tucking into garlic chicken, chips and rice AND curry sauce from the chinese. Yummy


----------



## misse04

We had KFC, had a need for chicken!


----------



## molly85

LOL only a pregnant woman could do that. Hmmm I want to tell my parents that they are going to be grandparents again, they were really keen we got married before we had kids lol


----------



## tmr1234

I had sweet & sour rice with chicken yumm kids are now in bed so i have the night to just me and DH bliss i have got to go my mum & dads tomoz not realy looking 4wd to feeling sick going there


----------



## molly85

Will you be sharing then TMR? sorry i instantly forgot everyones names lol


----------



## misse04

I want a chinese now...


----------



## misse04

anti sickness bands are working.. sort of... but i think someone should start making anti stress bands!x


----------



## misse04

or just a very small band to wrap round OHs neck.. ha! joking... sort of..x


----------



## molly85

lol this is why mine works nights he's out of my hair before the bedtime nightmare ensues lol

Ahhh i've jst relised baby number 2 and i have yet to enjoy the wounder of MS and I really hope this goes on. Hehe I think my dads Happy to be a grandad again he loves ABby


----------



## Mosnippy

told the kiddies an they super excited i was in tears even the son whose 17 gave me a hug an he does not to affection lol 

they all want a boy an given me there names lol so exciting lol


----------



## molly85

lol yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Molly~ I didn't have any with my 2nd so you may get away with it.

Misse~ I could do with 1 of the bands for around DH neck as he is a man he thinks that the m/s is nothing and we should just get on with it as we are woman and made for having babies so he carries on like there is noth wrong and winds me up not good when i am feeling ill and sleepy and stressed out he got a mouth full last night and was all sorry by the time we went to bed. I can not wait to get out from the house for a few hrs today or i think i will string him up by his nads lol

Mosnippy~ Aww that it so lovely so glad it went well for you.


----------



## molly85

lol TMR men really are useless at pregnancyjust because you can't see it mate doesn'tme its not horrific next time he getsman flukick him out to work


----------



## tmr1234

lol i told him that last night just him wait untill he isnt feeling well amd i am going to mess about with him like he has with me


----------



## misse04

I'm feeling a bit better after a bit of a lay in. Glad everyones happy that everyones pregnant! :)


----------



## molly85

Misse when are you seeing the MW? I've had a few friend concieve under 6 months and deliver early or nearly deliver early I was waundering if you had heard anything similer


----------



## misse04

Mw said to go see her at 8 weeks haven't heard this. I will see if she says anything, just tried googling it and can't find anything


----------



## molly85

its an annoying googling alli can find is an early delivery and small babies though not fab not the end of bthe world either


----------



## want2bmomma

So how's everyone doing? 

I haven't had any bouts with morning sickness yet, keeping my fingers crossed on that. I have the tiredness and two days ago suddenly started having some pain in the back of my left leg at the top of my calf right below my knee. Any ideas on this? It doesn't hurt all the time, just comes and goes.


----------



## molly85

Baby stealing the goodness from your food and giving you crampyness


----------



## irmastar

molly85 said:


> Baby stealing the goodness from your food and giving you crampyness

That can explain, why my legs have been hurting


----------



## molly85

Don't worry they don't stop when their born you don't get time to eat then you eventually do they start nicking it lol


----------



## stardust599

OMG

I was just shopping away for our Christmas wine case. Looking at them, thinking they looked very delicious and going to treat us to something a bit more expensive this year.

When it suddenly dawned on me I'm pregnancy and I can't :rofl:

Damn pregnancy!! :dohh:


Was anyone a smoker? How bloody hard is it!! I never thought about smoking once with my LO but this time I'm desperate for a smoke. Ahhhhhhhh..


----------



## stardust599

Uh oh!! I am 7weeks tomorrow already! How fast is this going. I'm not ready for 2 babies yet. Eeeek!


----------



## misse04

I was smoking a few a day and have been struggling and missing those few a day because i enjoyed them so much where i only had a couple. MS kicking in with a vengance this week has helped sooo much. I couldnt go near one now. And am also starting to wonder about 2 babies, worrying I wont cope. Most the time I know I'll be fine but other times, if connies having a funny five mins I just think I won't be able to do it.. but is going quick. When does everyone plan on making it public knowledge? A few friends and family know already but not sure when to tell the rest of the world..


----------



## molly85

lol you can have a glass or 2 just not the whole bottle or 6 ontop of all that food baby won't see it. 

Sadly nope not a smoker I have plans to start when I finish having children. I'm a bit odd


----------



## molly85

We plan on doing the rest of the family around scan time as I have work as an issue we have to be careful i think


----------



## stardust599

misse I've told my Mum, sister, 3 close friends and my boss. I always think only to tell the people who I would be happy to know and want their support if the worst happened.

I'm same as you, have only ever had a few a day and really enjoy them. It sucks :-(

molly you big weirdo?? why would you want to start, it's smelly, expensive and addictive!


----------



## molly85

I smoke in my sleep and enjoy the smell lol


----------



## misse04

Don't start it's so expensive! I bought a pack before i found out i was pregnant £3.98 for 10! I couldn't belive it! I gave up with connie aswell then started again when she was about 2 months old, no idea why I did it. Need to not go back to it after this bubba as I won't be able to afford it....or probably even have time for it!


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> I smoke in my sleep and enjoy the smell lol


:rofl:

I love smoking, awful thing to admit but I do!! I can't wait until bubs is here so I can have a sneaky puff of OH's ciggy when both kiddies are in bed :haha:


----------



## stardust599

Is Molly your name or your dogs name?

Here's my Molly -
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0323.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 3


----------



## molly85

lol thats why i said when i'm older some people buy flash cars I want to smoke lol.


----------



## molly85

My dog lol Abby is the baby omg I love that dog what is it?


----------



## misse04

smoke in your sleep? :haha: what's that, help me out? :)

also I cant smoke OHs, I smoked ALOT of normal fags before first pregnancy then they made me feel sick after connie so went onto menthols... which makes me even more of an idiot as i wasn't even enjoying it.. then hopefully wont smoke any after this one


----------



## irmastar

stardust599 said:


> Is Molly your name or your dogs name?
> 
> Here's my Molly -

That picture is so adorable


----------



## misse04

and jumping in on the dog conversation this is my bella (jackadoodle) posing :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0796.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

lol JRT's are real posers. 

i dream and I'm smoking


----------



## misse04

Ohhhh I see :haha:


----------



## Broodypants

Evening all!

Molly, you crack me up with the smoking thing!!!

I used to smoke a long time ago - still very occasionally have one when I'm pissed (obviously not now!) but weirdly I have been fancying the odd one now I'm pregnant, very strange!!

Love the dog photos!

xx


----------



## stardust599

Damn it. I'm bleeding again :-(

This time it's red, watery blood and enough to notice in the toilet. I checked my cervix again (yeah I know I shouldn't) and it's still closed.

I don't get it. My hormones are good according to the doctors test and I'm still really sick and tired so I'm guessing hormones are still going strong. What's wrong with my body :-(

Me and OH had sex twice last night, it's the only thing I can think of. I can't remember if we had sex before the other bleeds :-S

xx


----------



## misse04

My MW said in my last pregnancy sex can cause bleeding... Hope its all ok x


----------



## Mosnippy

aw startdust it might be the sex i have heard its does that to some ladies hope everything is ok

i smoked tooo about 10 a day an stopped when found out, OH still smokes an actually some days i go oooooo i want one when i smell him but mostly its arghhh feel sick lol gonna try not start after bub is born it is damn expensive lol an i do feel healthier for it!


----------



## Broodypants

Sometimes it just happens hon. Not nice when it does but there is so much going on in our early days that sometimes little bits of the lining come away etc. I had quite a bit of bleeding with Erin, and it couldn't be explained. As long as it's not really heavy and painful I'm sure your bean is fine!

And it could well have been the sex - tell him to go easy next time:winkwink:


----------



## molly85

No vigourus :sex:


----------



## stardust599

:rofl:

I will be sure to tell him no more porno :sex: for the next few weeks :haha:


----------



## molly85

you dirty hussy save it til 37 weeks get that baby ivacuated


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> you dirty hussy save it til 37 weeks get that baby ivacuated


:blush: I'm quite a modest girl you know!!


ETA - but I can't help that these pregnancy hormones are making me horny. Even my boss looks delicious :rofl:


----------



## Broodypants

You're lucky you still have a sex drive! My poor hubby, we've not done it since the weekend we conceived!! Really need to make the effort soon!! Mind you he's been knackered too lately!!


----------



## misse04

I tried sex last time at 40 weeks and nothing.. As you can probably guess it wasn't exactly comfortable just done it to try and get things moving. Doubt it was enjoyable for OH either.. A massive whale on alll fours... not the most attractive thing in the world :haha:


----------



## stardust599

I don't have a sex drive. I just do it to keep OH happy :haha: He does do rather a lot of housework and looking after LO just now, I have to give him something in return :rofl:


----------



## misse04

Haha doing it out of duty... Glad I'm not the only one! :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol I haven't a foggiest how we have 1 baby let alone a 2nd on the way Matt works 9 shifts in a row it's like sleeping with a stranger. 

Hmmm schedule it so you have to do it as little as possible until your whale like and then you have an excuse lol.

Misse I'm pretty sure your not going over this time the only person with anything up there will be the midwife lol


----------



## misse04

Haha lets hope so! .. Without that sounding like I have a weird midwife fetish :haha: was more leaning towards the not having sex


----------



## Broodypants

Yeah we tried dtd to get Erin moving too, still had to be induced! 

Haha, glad I'm not alone in duty sex!! 

Just look over and hubby has his head back and mouth wide open snoring.... such a turn on!!

Good job I love him to pieces!!!


----------



## molly85

I still have images of everyone and his dog inspecting my post birth chuff to check on what sort of stitches i needed. Weirdly thats when the swearing started


----------



## molly85

I was induced at 39 weeks we didn't try that hard to evict lol


----------



## Broodypants

Nice Molly! I think I would have been swearing too! Apparently I did tell hubby to "Get me the f*cking drugs" at one point but I don't remember that at all!


----------



## stardust599

I was induced at 37weeks. Little one had IUGR and low fluid. Doing everything in my power to avoid induction this time! I think that's what caused her cold, digestive issues and reflux! xx


----------



## Broodypants

Erin wasn't come out for love nor money, was two weeks over in the end... wonder what will happen this time round?! I'll prob be expecting to be late again and will be two weeks early I expect!


----------



## stardust599

So I've told my friend (who has a LO a few days older than mine) and she's being really negative. Like how I'll cope with 2, money, work, space (we only have 2 bedrooms) :-(


----------



## Broodypants

Yeah I hope I don't have to be again, it went well with no complications or anything so was lucky but it's so full on the moment the contractions start!


----------



## Broodypants

stardust599 said:


> So I've told my friend (who has a LO a few days older than mine) and she's being really negative. Like how I'll cope with 2, money, work, space (we only have 2 bedrooms) :-(

Why do people have to be so negative?! Especially when pregnant, just what you need! Ignore her babe, babies don't need lots of space, just lots of cuddles!


----------



## Broodypants

Right, I am off to sleep... hoping Erin sleeps past six tomorrow morning! Night all, sleep well xx


----------



## stardust599

I'm off to sleep too.

I hope LO isn't sick again overnight. I'm scared to check on her cos last time I checked she screamed for 35mins before I could get her back to sleep again. Wish me luck! xxx


----------



## molly85

may the force be with you. I got a negative comment from my neighbour a gd friend when we started trying I'd have told her if she hadn't been like that. Yes the first few months are hell but their hell what ever age grrr


----------



## tmr1234

WOW i go away for a day and have abour 6 pages to read lol

With my 1st i went a week over and we tryed EVERY thing to get him out still ended up on a drip to get him out. 36hrs in labor

With my 2nd he was born 9hrs 30min after my EDD i started having pains 10:30pm on my EDD had him 9:30am the next morning.

So i am hoping this 1 will be a bit early and faster than last time.

Cute pics of the dogs & baby.


----------



## stardust599

Oh, Molly is a working miniature dachshund/teckel. She's beautiful and the best natured dog I've ever come across. LO can pull her to pieces and she loves it! She also "adopted" my kitten when we got him and he suckled her and thinks she's Mum now (he's 7 months now). He follows us when we go walk and cuddles into his "Mum" for sleeping. It's so cute. She's not very good outside since having LO though she will chase any dog/person that comes near if she gets the chance so she rarely gets a good run off the lead anymore :-( The dog is the only thing OH doesn't help with! LO is feeling better so I will get them both out a walk to the forest or something.

My labour was horrendous. My birth story is on here if anyone wants to look. I ended up on the drip, with continuous 2 doses of diamorphine and not allowed to move my whole labour :-( I'm refusing continous monitoring this time unless there's actually a cause for concern. I'm thinking about a home birth but not completely sure as I'm 30mins from hospital (probably about 20mins in an ambulance but still further than I'd like). I might instead wait until very last minute before going to hospital but then I'd have to face the car journey! Hmmm.

I'm SO sick today! It's awful, I'm fed up :-( I think it's worse when I don't get enough sleep - LO was up a few times last night. I'm going back to bed when she goes back down for her nap at 10ish and then MIL is coming at 12. Ahhh.


----------



## tmr1234

I had diamorphine with my 1st and I was asked if i wanted it with my 2 i told them if they come any where near me with it i will punch them it was the werst feeling in the world. with my 2nd i had G&A untill pushing then had nothing and loved every min of it.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know what you mean TMR Had a right mission reading through all these posts lol. 

Why did you all have to talk about smoking i'm already struggling without them and now I really want one. 

At about 3 months with my last pregnancy sex started to hurt so didn't do it at all from then on. So OH was gagging for it when I told him we could do it to try and get the baby out lol. 

My labour was a lot easier than I expected. 5 hours and 19 minutes from start to finish with only one contraction with gas and air and no stiches, not even a graze. Guessing my bragging about my easy birth will come back and slap me in the fact and it'll be a looooooooooooottttt different this time. 

I'm starting to have some really strange dreams. They're crazy. I honestly think i'm going a little crazy with them lol.


----------



## molly85

my dripand monitoring we're unneeded once my waters were popped so i have along birth plan this time for what is expected to be a short labour lol i only had g&a that things great to bite on lol


----------



## molly85

Ohh i really want an oddy schnitzel dog poor mols is nearly 8 and very much head of the house so is putting up with abs we'll have to see how they do as abs gets mobile shes very protective of her tho


----------



## misse04

I know this sounds like an excuse but I need to do housework today and have started making a roast but I feel soooo sick especially when I move so looks like I'm going to have to lay on the sofa..all day.. and die...


----------



## molly85

Abby screams everytime i head into the kitchen Dinner is half cooked


----------



## misse04

Yeah as soon as i was going to eat mine connie shouted for a bottle but jumped at the chance to give her it cause she never seems to want milk anymore ... anyway beef was cold :neutral:


----------



## molly85

my chicken was salty as i carned then put it in a gravy grrrr. jeans really do not fit now


----------



## tmr1234

I have grown out of all my pants and am in mat cloths and look at lest 4 months i have just been to DH mum & dads and FIL said it looks like i have a football up my top lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I hear you ladies my tummy is out massively it's my gas baby or it's triplets lol 

Well this weekend was filled with telling OH family his mom an bros an of course his kids , think they all happy well to bad if not lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my bloat is huge I think I look about 5/6 months gone lol. Hoping it's not multiples though lol. (now I've said that i'll be having triplets lol) 

OH is proper getting used to the idea of being a daddy. Especially now he's got the new job with that extra money, and I will be getting a pay rise soon too. He's so excited, though he's convinced it's a boy and i'm scared he'll be disappointed if it's a girl *even though I think he'd be absolutely infatuated with a little girl and she'd be daddy's little princess!! He wants a bear theme in the nursery (because of the baby bear nickname). 

We are waiting until next weekend to tell our families as we'd like to tell them all in one weekend and my sister is back from university next weekend so we thought it would be a nice time to announce it. 

SO glad we'll have this extra money as it means I can get the things for baby that I really want instead of having my dream list and my realistic list.


----------



## molly85

Ohh dream list! I think my list is not so many clothes this time if its a boy the landry pile needs Birth Control it's seriously breeding


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> Ohh dream list! I think my list is not so many clothes this time if its a boy the landry pile needs Birth Control it's seriously breeding



:rofl: Mine needs pest control, I can't get rid of it no matter how much I do!!


I seriously need something to help with nausea, I feel so guilty as I can't even get down to play with LO :-( And the tiredness is unreal, I didn't feel as bad as this with LO and it's not fair on her as she's not getting my full attention xx


----------



## molly85

she won't when bubs is here so don't feel to bad we've planned this one so Abs has been broken in from the start to not having constant 1:1 attention


----------



## Mosnippy

this is my air baby lol :baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00279-20111204-1426.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## irmastar

Ohhhhhhh girls I don't know what to do, I have tried everything and this headaches won't leave me alone, I seriously feel like dying, and I don't want to be popping tylenol every day:nope: at least I haven't experience morning sickness. I hope everybody is doing fine :flower: I wanted to enjoy my pregnancy since the beginning but if this headaches don't go away I just can't wait to get to second trimester hoping they stop


----------



## tmr1234

I have got a realy bad headach today it started last night and i have had it all night now i need to ruen and be sick sorry tmi.


----------



## misse04

Stardust thats exactly how i feel. I wanted to die yesterday, I couldn't even move yesterday and had bands on all day so don't know how much their working :(

and breeding washing pile :haha: so is mine it's never ending!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

:( Another street marked with my sick...lovely. And LO saw me throw up bless him he didn't know what to do he wanted to help but luckily OH was there and kept him away. It was right on the busiest main road in town so everyone going to work got a lovely view of me vomiting on a wall. 

I wish it would stop. I feel so terrible this morning that I really don't want to be at work, I want to be at home in bed. I also made the stupid mistake of telling my boss not to worry that I can work through morning sickness so I shouldn't need time off for it...STUPID ME!!! I couldn't anyway because I have a major piece of work that needs to be done this morning and there's nobody else free to do it :(


----------



## stardust599

Throwing up started at 8.20am this morning :-(

God I'm so tired. LO doesn't nap until 10.30 at least so I have to cope for another hour and a half with her! She's teething molars and incisors too so not in the best of moods :-(

xx


----------



## misse04

Got to do food shopping etc today so hoping its going to take my mind off it. OH did everything yesterday but he's back at work today. LO has a really chesty cough. Also its not just 'morning sickness' i had it right until I fell asleep x


----------



## stardust599

misse04 said:


> Got to do food shopping etc today so hoping its going to take my mind off it. OH did everything yesterday but he's back at work today. LO has a really chesty cough. Also its not just 'morning sickness' i had it right until I fell asleep x


I did mine online, couldn't face the supermarket. My OH did everything over the weekend too, I feel so guilty he did so much so I'm trying to keep it tidy. I don't actually feel too bad now, just tired. Had a muffin after I was sick and my stomach seems to be okay. Mine's all day sickness too, it actually seems to get worse at night!

It's snowing here, got a nice little layer on the ground and nice fluffy snow falling down. Took LO out with her reins but it didn't go well, all she wanted to do was sit down in the snow to play with it :rofl: so I had to make her cry and come back in. OH took the car to work this morning and the pram is in the boot so we're stuck in all day! I might ask my friend to give us a run up to toddler group if I can squeeze LO into her old carseat.

The cold fresh air made me feel much better but I feel bleugh again since coming in the house. I'm going to ring the midwifes today and see if they got my referral for an early scan xx


----------



## misse04

Snowing!! Where abouts are you? I'm lookng foward to getting out, ohpe it makes me feel better :)


----------



## stardust599

misse04 said:


> Snowing!! Where abouts are you? I'm lookng foward to getting out, ohpe it makes me feel better :)


It's really heavy now!! About a thick inch on the ground and still coming down heavy! I live in the borders in Scotland.

I wish I had the pram for a walk in the snow :-(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Really? I hate pushing the pushchair in the snow, one of the most nackering things ever lol!!

Feel so sick really don't want to be here :(


----------



## molly85

eugh sickness sucks i got nausea and cramps as i crawled into bed OH is on nights til monday morning so no chanse of help there


----------



## misse04

I bet you do! We had snow down here this time last year and I loved it... For a day then it got boring and annoying!


----------



## molly85

was that this time last year i rember not going to work


----------



## tmr1234

I have felt so ill today i have loads of house work to do but i just can not get up and do it i had to go to boots to try some sickness bands and i can say they are not working i feel like hell. My head is still hurting as well and i have a full day i took the bunny to the vets to have his nuts cut off this am then i took ES to school so have to pick them both up and it is FIL b'day so we are going for a family meal and i realy don't want to arrrgggg why can't morning sickness just be in a morning. I have my m/w tomoz not looking 4wd to the blood taking


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Why is this day going so slowly. I just want to go home have a bath and get into bed. :( But sadly I still have another 2 hours and 15 minutes of work to get through whilst enduring feeling ridiculously sick, having a fuzzy head and not being able to concentrate and suffering multiple paper cuts because of this. 

Roll on 2nd Tri when I can start to feel better instead of worse


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww i feel for you guys...strangely today i been okish..i am also a jammy sod who worked from her bed today lol so cant moan, but cant wait to feel normal again...

have my midwife tommorrow so excited and nervous about that...uptil now i keep thinking its a dream!

told OH mother and brothers the weekend..most was excited, few iffy comments..but stuff em!


----------



## molly1207

Hi girls :flower:

I'm so happy to say that so far so good with little bean :happydance:. I was absolutely distraught a few days ago when my temp dropped right back to my coverline for 3 days and all my symptoms totally disappeared. But now my temp is back up and morning sickness has struck!! 

If I'm honest I was probably a bit dramatic :blush: I'm a total worrier but I was convinced that I had lost this baby had had practically said goodbye :(. But he/she is hanging on :D!

Moral of the story - do not temp when pregnant!


----------



## stardust599

molly1207 said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> I'm so happy to say that so far so good with little bean :happydance:. I was absolutely distraught a few days ago when my temp dropped right back to my coverline for 3 days and all my symptoms totally disappeared. But now my temp is back up and morning sickness has struck!!
> 
> If I'm honest I was probably a bit dramatic :blush: I'm a total worrier but I was convinced that I had lost this baby had had practically said goodbye :(. But he/she is hanging on :D!
> 
> Moral of the story - do not temp when pregnant!



Absolutely, I carried on checking my cervix too and thought it was open :dohh:

We should be banned from tempting, cervix checking, symptom spotting!

I was the same, wish my morning sickness would go away now though! Feel bleugh xx


----------



## mommy2be1003

I'm so excited to be a sweetpea :)


----------



## molly85

sweetpeas rule!

Your cervix doesn't fully close after yo've had one so the fishing is pointless ther texture should be different like big fish lips


----------



## themarshas

Had our first scan today! Everything went great! Measuring 6w5d, so a bit ahead of what I thought. heartbeat was 128 which is good and I think the length was 5mm but that could be wrong. So exciting. My Dr said everything looks great, meeting again on the 22nd for another scan and apt. He said that if we get to the 10 week mark then I shouldn't have a reason to worry.


----------



## molly85

Ohhh scan lets see the broad bean!


----------



## irmastar

^^agree with molly


----------



## tmr1234

Hi ladys hope you are al doing a bit better today then yesterday. Most of us seem to of been hit hard with the m/s.

Well yesterday just went BAD went to pick the buck up and he had a bad bleed just as i got there from his cut and noise so they were going to open him agane last night. Then we find we have mice in the house so i have had 2.5hrs sleep and feel like hell. i was screming at DH to let me take the kids to my mums at 1am this morning as i was so scard and so worked up. I also have the m/w today and realy do not feel up to it at all my eyes feel 10x there size and i just want sleep BUT not in this house.

1 thing i have found that makes my m/s go away abit is fizzy cola i know it is bad for us but if it works i do not care

OMG iam a blueberry:happydance:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

M/S still going strong. Feel even more like shit and don't have a choice but to be in work this morning as if I wasn't there wouldn't be enough people in to open. My boss will be in this afternoon but it's usually gone by then, although it wasn't yesterday. 

It's horrible now because I can't eat or drink anything in the morning, it's painful. So now I just feel like I'm throwing my insides up. And I'm scared that my pregnancy vitamins aren't staying down so going to start taking them mid afternoon or maybe when I leave work so that I'm less likely to throw them back up. Hopefully I only have another few weeks of it and it will go away. Hopefully.


----------



## Mosnippy

tmr1234 said:


> Hi ladys hope you are al doing a bit better today then yesterday. Most of us seem to of been hit hard with the m/s.
> 
> Well yesterday just went BAD went to pick the buck up and he had a bad bleed just as i got there from his cut and noise so they were going to open him agane last night. Then we find we have mice in the house so i have had 2.5hrs sleep and feel like hell. i was screming at DH to let me take the kids to my mums at 1am this morning as i was so scard and so worked up. I also have the m/w today and realy do not feel up to it at all my eyes feel 10x there size and i just want sleep BUT not in this house.
> 
> 1 thing i have found that makes my m/s go away abit is fizzy cola i know it is bad for us but if it works i do not care
> 
> OMG iam a blueberry:happydance:


awwww no, that is horrid!

i have my Midwife today to, at 13:30 and they givin me a flu shot to. 

I find slightly flat cola works for me. I tried the zero stuff so no caffeine!

hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> M/S still going strong. Feel even more like shit and don't have a choice but to be in work this morning as if I wasn't there wouldn't be enough people in to open. My boss will be in this afternoon but it's usually gone by then, although it wasn't yesterday.
> 
> It's horrible now because I can't eat or drink anything in the morning, it's painful. So now I just feel like I'm throwing my insides up. And I'm scared that my pregnancy vitamins aren't staying down so going to start taking them mid afternoon or maybe when I leave work so that I'm less likely to throw them back up. Hopefully I only have another few weeks of it and it will go away. Hopefully.

awwww can the docter not give you anything that sounds really bad?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't think they will because it's going away in the afternoon. I mean I still feel sick in the afternoon but I can eat and drink and keep it down. 

Weird thing though, I keep getting a really dry mouth after i've been sick. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## misse04

Sorry to hear everyone feels so ill! I've just booked in to see MW next week on thursday, it still doesn't seem real just feel like I've got a sickness bug!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't get to see my MW til the 21st :( I was hoping that it would be sooner than that but they've changed it now so you have a silly pregnancy presentation between 5 & 8 weeks and then see your midwife later on instead of 8 weeks. I will be nearly 10 weeks by the time I see her and because she will refer me for a scan and apparently they're really busy and have barely any spaces I'm worried that i'll be like 14/15 weeks before I get a scan :( I want to see my little baba now!!!! 

Also I've taken to referring to the baby as squidge not sure if it's affectionate or mean though lol


----------



## misse04

Aww i think squidge is cute! And thats annoying for you. I'm really looking forward to the first scan, they should get you in at 12 weeks though.. hopefully


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've Signed all the christmas cards from me, OH, Toby & Squidge lol. Me and my friends are all meeting up for a drink in a few weeks as they're all home for chrismtas from uni and whatnot so i'm going to give them all the christmas cards signed from squidge...it will be the first they know i'm pregnant. Can't wait to see their faces. It was either that or turn up with a baby on board sign pinned to my dress lol


----------



## misse04

:haha: baby on board, thats funny. Will be good to see their faces too :)


----------



## molly85

We're waiting for scan or maybe x-mas to tell OH's family god knows how they won't notice that Mat jeans


----------



## misse04

We've told pretty much all of both our families. Does anyone else not feel like they're pregnant? It just seems impossible :haha:


----------



## Mosnippy

wow KMbaby..... its so weird how the uk differs so much you think it wuld be standard across the board with Midwifes...what is a baby presentation?? lol how baby's are made? haha

hoping today i will know when scan is booked, also get referred to the specialist today..so best enjoy my last few injection free days before that starts :( 

im feeling just nauseas today so working from my bed again lol with my kitty cats around me! not liking the idea i got to get up and go out, especially when my car is broken :( so have to walk to doctor...ok its not far is like a 10 min walk lol but stillllllllllll (being super lazy but surely i am allowed to! )


----------



## tmr1234

Iam off to my m/w now wish me luck realy hope i don't black out this time lol


----------



## Mosnippy

misse04 said:


> We've told pretty much all of both our families. Does anyone else not feel like they're pregnant? It just seems impossible :haha:

i dont, i told OH last night going to the midwife makes it a bit more real.. i still said what if its all in my head and she does a pregnancy test and its negative lol :haha:

he just said dont be daft! cant help but think it though! till someone does a scan and says yes you have a bean! 

oh and KMbaby I call mine chicken little haha


----------



## misse04

Good luck! :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The presentation is all the do's and don't's of pregnancy what to eat what not to eat and they take blood and urine so that's all done for the mw


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhhh well that seems a bit naff really :( 

i got 2 hours till mine! god you swear i was going for a scan haha ok it is my first ever midwife appointment hehe


----------



## Koolmami

My first MW appointment is tomorrow, I can't wait! :happydance: 
Good luck everyone on your appointments. :thumbup:

This week I started feeling a bit queasy but no sickness yet. When I get this feeling I take a deep breath and it goes away for a bit. Not sure if that helps anyone...? 

I made the mistake of going on the scales last night in IKEA and I couldn't believe how much weight I've put on already but I still feel very hungry all the time! lol


----------



## molly85

scales boooo. warning girls babies sick up a lot just got covered again yucky sick baby. Hey what whots PG? nah i'm just fat


----------



## misse04

I'm starving 24/7 and also have a sicky baby, where she's got a cough it brings her milk back up with it, want to take her to docs cause shes so flemmy but I don't think they do anything for coughs hmm..


----------



## kittylady

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been away for a few days, just been sleeping and working a lot. I've told work now and they took it better than I thought. I also got hit by ms (well evening sickness in my case :dohh:) the last few nights just before I go to bed. I'm taking this as a good sign though.

My boobies are still growing and when I wake up they usually severely ache for a few minutes. 

How are you girls ? :flower:


----------



## molly85

thats what i can hear rattling i dnt think shes ill


----------



## tmr1234

Well i am back and by here cals i am not due on 23rd July. Bloods went fine and came out no prob yay.


----------



## themarshas

here's a picture of my little bean at 6w5d. She didn't print the best picture but you can see he/she and that's all the matters.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4304[1].jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

Yay for broad bean!!!

Ohh 23rd July all your children will have close birthdays


----------



## stardust599

Awww cute ^

I have a scan tomorrow  Still bleeding, had a nice red bleed yesterday again :-( I will see the midwife for the booking in at 8-10weeks for bloods etc and then have a dating scan at 11-13weeks, MW at 16weeks and nothing again until 20 week scan!

My boobs have grown so much - I could be on Page 3 :rofl: - as long as they covered the pregnancy acne!

I'm not sleeping well at night so I'm resisting the urge to nap today and have instead been a huge long walk in the snow/ice which was ummm interesting??? LO was not happy as she wasn't allowed to sit on the snow :dohh:

I am STILL really struggling with not smoking, it's killing me!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

tmr1234 said:


> Well i am back and by here cals i am not due on 23rd July. Bloods went fine and came out no prob yay.

Wow that's gonna be an expensive time of year for you. 

Luckily LO's birthday is in Feb so July is a good distance however OHs is in March and mine is in June so we're kind of in clumps instead of spread through the year lol. 

Sickness seems to be fading a little but still doubting myself over whether I should have eaten lunch, but then again at least i'm not throwing up my stomach if I do need to hurl. 

I'm really happy for OH getting his old job back because he loves it there and it's more money. But sadly it means I barely get to see him before christmas as he's on nights. I'm not really going to see him all week until Saturday when we tell our parents. Really super sad face :(


----------



## molly85

What does he do KMB mine does night


----------



## kmbabycrazy

He works as a baker in a factory. He's working from 6 until 2 so by the time I get home from work he's left for work and buy the time he gets up in the morning i'm already at work. Miss him lots.


----------



## Mosnippy

heyyy just come back from my Midwife, scan booked for 13th Jan...now i cant wait! seeeemms far away!! 
no bloods or urine done today i do that at hospital with scan! lol 
she says I am due 23rd July aswell, so will see..lol 

feeeel so unfit walking to docters nearly killed me haha!


----------



## kittylady

The thought of at some point not being able to drive scares me. I have panic attacks on buses and prefer to drive myself :wacko:

Told hubby he must learn before baby is due as I'm not driving myself to the hospital :winkwink:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Neither me or OH can drive. But OH is going to start to learn after christmas. Even if he did pass I don't think I'd trust him to drive me to the hospital in labour he'd be panicking too much lol. I think I'll ask my mum to be on standby or possibly just get a taxi (although I have a horrible fear that even though the hospital is like 5 minutes from anywhere in this town that if I got a taxi i'd give birth in it lol)


----------



## stardust599

Our hosp is a 40minute ish drive away! So if anyone has their baby in the car it'll be me :rofl:

I'm not quite sure what we'll do about LO if it's during the night. My Mum lives near the hospital so would have to come out to ours and then we'd have to leave meaning it would be a whole 1hour20mins before I could even leave for hosp, what if I time it wrong!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Call your mum as soon as the contractions start then she'll be there in plenty of time as you won't have to go in until your contractions are 10 minutes apart which should give you enough time. 

And if you do give birth in the car it'll be a good story to share with your baba in the future lol xx


----------



## stardust599

kmbabycrazy said:


> Call your mum as soon as the contractions start then she'll be there in plenty of time as you won't have to go in until your contractions are 10 minutes apart which should give you enough time.
> 
> And if you do give birth in the car it'll be a good story to share with your baba in the future lol xx



I wasn't planning on going near a hospital until I'm not far off from pushing :rofl:

They ruined my birth last time with all the intervention! Might consider a home birth but I don't know with being far from the hospital.

So sick this afternoon, can't wait for OH to get home :-( xx


----------



## misse04

I drove when i first went into labour as OH isn't insured on my car and we were having a roast in a pub but it was the very beggining and contractions were only weak (that was sunday) and didnt have her til tuesday morning but my mum drove us up the hospital as OH was off work so didn't have his van. Hoping this one is quicker, but my friend gave birth in her bathroom a few months ago, her labour was about 30mins from first contractions, I don't want that quick!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mine was 5 1/2 hours with last one so I have to go to hospital really early as this one could be quicker. I wanted a home birth but it's OH's first so he's too scared to have me at home lol x


----------



## misse04

Yes as nice as i think it can be at home, I just want to be in a hospital where doctors are ready as there were a few times in labour and when she had just come out that doctors were needed and she didn't breath properly at first so was nice to feel like we were in safe hands... and ofcorse the drugs.. give me the drugs :haha:
I'm thinking about a water birth this time, would like a more relaxed labour this time round


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I didn't really have pain relief with my last birth I had a couple of contractions with gas and air but it just made me tense up as I wasn't focused on relaxing which just made it hurt more and I did alright for having an 8lb 9oz baby lol. I find water births weird. I know why people would have them, I get it, but it just seems weird to me and I always feel stupid because it's like how can you give birth to the baby underwater poor baby despite the fact it's been living in fluid for the past 9 months lol. I don't know there's just something about it. Especially if you just sit there afterwards in all the gunk and what if you poo during labour into the pool. 

Sorry I'm getting carried away lol. 

I just hope my labour is as easy as last time I mean it hurt like hell don't get me wrong but no complications, quick, barely any pain relief and no grazing/tearing/cutting. I somehow don't think i'll be so lucky the second time around lol


----------



## misse04

yeah I'm hoping I dont need as many stitches as last time! And I have thought what if i poo in the pool, my friends sister did and their OH had to scoop it out with a cup :haha: 
To be honest I'll probably end up just not being bothered to get in a pool and laying on bed!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my god that's disgusting lol.


----------



## tmr1234

I drove to and from the hospital with my 1st my 2nd came to fast and FIL took us as DH dosn't drive.

Yes All my kids b'days are going to with in a week pluss my nice is the 27th as well


----------



## misse04

Aww Connies bday is June 21st so aslong as this baby is after that, due on 23rd by my guess so should be! My brother and his fiance baby is due 8th July too :)


----------



## molly1207

You all seem to have had eventful labours! :haha:

I'm determined to have mine drug free, but I'm probably just the poor naive girl who thinks that until shes crying out in pain and demanding every drug going :dohh: I do love the idea of a home birth and a water birth though, but as it will be my first I don't think I'd want to risk being at home. And I think I'd probably get restless in the water haha.

OH was 12lb10oz, and was only 2 days overdue which is absolutely ridiculous! Thankfully I was only 6lb10z so praying the little one takes after me. I'm fairly petite (5'3" and uk size 8) so I don't even think a 12lb baby could fit inside me never mind come out :haha:


----------



## misse04

Same, Im 5'2 size 8 so with last one by the end of pregnancy everyone was saying how big my bump is but it's where I'm short, baby had to fit in a short belly!
This is 39 weeks and i went to 41+4! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







39 + 6.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## irmastar

Cute bump misse!


----------



## irmastar

I am excited to have a july baby, my son's bday is on february so it's always too cold and rainy for a niece birthday party outdoors. I am scared to not getting to hospital on time too, as the hospital I'm delievering is one hour away, with my son I got there at 5:30am and he was born at 10:13am so it was quick, what if this one ends up being quicker?


----------



## molly85

under 4 hours here with syntocin but number 2 is expected to be quick as i went from 8cm to pushing in 5 minutes. We will prob get the home birth pack delivered just incase but no thanks i know who will be cleaning up the messnot a hope in hell. Quick delivery, quick stitch up and home for tea me thinks. I think i'm going to arrange to have someone on call when OH is working MIL can meet us at the hospital and take Abs if shes not already got her.


----------



## molly85

OHH I wanted a water melon belly I'm short and very round so people didn't realise i was even PG


----------



## misse04

Last time I thought i wanted to go home the same day but wasn't allowed in the end but did actually enjoy having a night in hospital with her all to myself had proper bonding time which was nice. Would like to do the same this time but I think i'm going to end up feeling guilty, she's going to MIL ... Scary 2 babies!


----------



## Newlywed2011

Sorry it's been so long ladies. I'm just as surprised as some of you, I leave for a couple of days and have to sift through 6 pages of conversations. lol. It's really nice reading about some of your birth stories, but this being my first, I'm a little freaked out now. I know this sounds funny, but I can't imagine anything being more embarrassing then pooping during labor! :haha: I know it's possible, but is it common? Has anyone experienced this during their labor? Of course I know you can't really do anything about it if it happens, but not exactly the way I'd want to remember the birth of my child lol


----------



## misse04

I didn't poo (i made my mum promise me i didn't) but it is very common and i did fart a lot :haha: I have been told if you do they just get rid of it very quickly as you have sheets under you ..


----------



## mommy2be1003

This is my first too! And I know it's pretty common to poop during labor because you use the same muscles to push the baby out... I'm so afraid il poop, I know a lot of people do but my husband keeps making a joke saying "I'm going to laugh so hard if you poop, il never let you forget" he's a jerk lol


----------



## stardust599

I pood :blush: but it was cleaned away quickly and no-one even mentioned it!! OH hasn't even told any of my friends and he's the first to gossip about an embarrassing story :rofl:

Aww misse what a lovely bump. Here's mine a week before LO was born, I was teeny - she was 5lb8!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0227_001.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## stardust599

Anybody thought about breastfeeding yet? My LO never latched so I syringe fed her for 11 days then moved on to mixed expressing/formula and she was fully formula fed by 5weeks. I would love to give it another shot xx


----------



## molly85

yup I have a I have a bfing plan of action I make water it's rubbish so unless somethings dramatically different I'll BF in the hospital then as milk comes in wean down to Bottles we had a hideous 8 weeks of a starving baby and being constantly pushed to pump and feed and FF so not again I know what I'm doing. If it goes well then I'll just BF but I'm not pushing myself into the ground again. Oh I asked and they said I didn't poop I didn't even strain my pelvic floor so I guess I was incontrol as I must have needed to go lol


----------



## misse04

awww what a tiny little bump! very nice!

and I'm going to formula feed, connie was straight away :)
Will have just stopped sterilising everything for a month (connie will be 13months) then going to start all over again for another year...madness!

I know it sounds silly but anyone whos having their second, I know I will but I don't see how I will love another baby like I do Connie, it just seems impossible ...x


----------



## molly85

Ohh i'm a bad mummy i stopped sterilising a month ago and don't use boiled water any more, she was eatting my shoes yesterday


----------



## misse04

Really? Am I allowed to stop sterilising? lol


----------



## molly85

lol your her mother you decide. If it's cleaned and rinsed I'm fine with it I don't change her bib every 2 hours and they have milk vomit beutifully colonising on them yuck so after the shoe eatting that was it lol


----------



## misse04

When we go to baby group connie puts all the other babies feet in her mouth she's so weird and i was thinking the other day that I wash her bottles in really hot water anyway and she has more food than mik now and none of that is sterlised I'll carry on til shes 6 months though, OH just said he heard a thing on the radio earlier saying about babies stuff being over sterilised is why they get so many illnesses and allergies etc


----------



## molly85

He's been listening to Absolute. We do over clean a sterilise stuff I'm from a very much dirt is good back ground lol no tummy bugs here


----------



## misse04

I've been doing some research :coffee: and most things say 6 months. One dr said theres no need to sterilise at all as it was bought in when we had bacteria in our water etc so now its so monitored so it's ok now. Not long left, i think the same, children need some germs to get their immune systems up


----------



## molly85

I actually cheated i only sterilised teh teats 5-6 months then that was it we were using teh sippy cup and she eats everything


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I stopped steralising at 6 months. I too believe that bacteria is good. My LO is 4 and had 1 sickness bug ever! 

Also i pood in labour but it was cleaned away really quick. Both my mum and OH at the time were there and didn't even notice. In fact when people asked him if i did he asked me because he didn't know. Of course i told him i didn't lol. Definitely gonna try and have a pood before i go to the hospital this time lol. Especially because it will just be me and OH and he's likely to be a lot morrow helpful than toby's dad who just sat there all the way through saying nothing. Thank god i had my mum eh


----------



## tmr1234

Molly~ I had a really nice birth pains started at 10:30 pm on my due date just as we got in bed. I told my Dh that i was going in to labour he said can i just get some sleep 1st so i went down for a few hrs and came on here went to the hospital at 2:30am after my DH saying i guess your waking me to go to hospital lol. Ten every thing went really well had G&A until pushing then didn't want it had him at 9:30 am no cut or any thing. My 1st was 9lbs3 and 2nd 8lbs3

Misse~ That is a big cute bump you can really tell it was a girl bump.

Newlywed~ It is common to poo when in labour but you will not know any thing about it. Before you go in to labour your body normal empties your bowls so that it dosn't happen but some times it dose but i wouldn't worry about it. But saying that i didn't want to push with my LO incass it happen DH would never let me live it down lol.

Stardust~ You really was tiny but very cute. I would love a small baby. I tried with my 1st but her wouldn't latched so i gave up. Then with my 2nd tried again and he would latch so i pumped for about 6 weeks then got bad PND so gave up and i was so much happier for it . I am not going to this time as i will have 3 kids and it will be easer on me. I always think baby's should fit in to the family not the family around the baby.

I stopped sterilising at 6 months as soon as they are going around the floor putting there hands in there mouth what is the point in making sure every thing else is sterilised it is good for babies to get some bacteria.


----------



## stardust599

I sterilized until a few weeks okay but only cos OH made me :haha: And actually because we "forgot" to do the dishes for a few days in a row quite often and the milk goes all mouldy and curdled so they really need to be sterilized before I poison LO :rofl:

I am relaxed with the other guidelines though - my LO slept on her side from a few days old as she just didn't settle on her back (reflux). Even on her side she didn't sleep great except when I put her on her tummy but I was so paranoid I watched her constantly! This time I am putting baby to sleep on tummy if it works better and will buy myself an Angelcare monitor for reassurance!

I'm giving breastfeeding another shot but not too stressed about it. If it doesn't work out again I'll do what I did with LO and express for a little while.

tmr1234 - thanks! it was a cute bump  you don't want a small baby though! she had a teeny tummy and needed fed every 45mins-2hours for months. i'm aiming for a little fat chunky monkey this time and gna have him sleeping through the night by 2 weeks :rofl: at least, that's what i'm telling myself!! Eeek why did I say "him" :-S

So is anyone having a home birth???? Meeeeeee maybe :-D


----------



## stardust599

Oh, I nearly forgot!

I had a scan today!

Saw a little worm with a heartbeat :cloud9:

Was a bit peed off at the scan, firstly before the scan she tried to convince me it was too early to scan as I'd probably only be about 5weeks (I haven't had a period since mirena and have no idea when I ovulated) but I insisted it was impossible as I've known for 3 weeks so I'd be "2 weeks" pregnant (so before my AF would even be due) and getting BFPs. And then she tries to tell me that I couldn't have been getting positive tests as you can't tell until 4 weeks from ovulation not LMP :dohh: Stupid. You can tell from roughly 2 weeks after ovulation which makes you 4weeks pregnant going by LMP but of course it varies depending on your cycle.

It was really rushed and the screen she used to take the measurement had a really blurry, faded pic of the LO which she measured at 6w6d which I know is wrong!! I am at LEAST 7wks3days. So now they've booked my nuchal scan for 12weeks6days (their dates) which will really be 13weeks3days so too late to do nuchal measurements :dohh:

I am a bit worried about measuring behind and I also have a bleed coming from inside the uterus but outside the pregnancy sac which they said shouldn't affect the pregnancy but I will probably carry on bleeding.

The whole thing took less than 2mins and she didn't even take a picture :-(


----------



## misse04

I want to be in hospital, and I was saying him for a few weeks but now I don't know, I dont feel pregnant anymore, really want a scan! Connie slept through from 8 weeks hoping thats the case with this one :) x


----------



## misse04

Stardust my friend had bleeding and she had a scan and they put her back a few weeks (which also made it impossible) then had her "12" week scan and was put forward to nearly 14 weeks. Think all babies are different at different times, don't worry about it :)


----------



## stardust599

Thank u  Ur baba is fine, symptoms don't mean a thing hun!

I wish I hadn't had the scan TBH, it's just made me more worried!! I guess the positive thing is there was a beanie and heartbeat so that's all I should concentrate on 

I am off anyway, got to get LOs bag packed for tomorrow and my work clothes ready as we are out the door by 7am for my work :-( Neeed some Zzzzzzzs


----------



## Mosnippy

aww stardust that sounds like a great experiance! Not!!!! and silly woman 4 weeks from conception??? really? then you could only test 2 weeks after you late..that is just silly lol 

i been feeling really low and well crap! not sure if its the flu vaccine i had yesterday...but just couldnt get out of bed :( and iffy tummy with diarrhea sorry tmi! 

i have my xmas do tommorrow and its black tie, so now i am dreading it as i am gonna feel crap! but cant not go as OH bought a tux and he looks so smashing! so will see how i feel


----------



## molly85

Eugh rubbish appointment.

Slap on the war paint have 1 redwine and enjoy


----------



## kittylady

Morning ladies,

Spoke to the midwife yesterday and I have an appointment for next Wednesday morning, she says she'll turn up between 9:30 and 10:30 so now I have the compulsion to clean my house as we've always been a bit untidy and are worried what she'll say :wacko: I just have too much in my house that needs to be put away or got rid of :wacko:


----------



## misse04

Mines at doctors surgery, would much rather she came here! I'm struggling to keep up with housework just feel rubbish!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

:( Don't get to see my midwife for another 2 weeks. On the other hand my sister is coming home from uni on Saturday and I finally get to tell all my family. Plus I haven't thrown up this morning so far. I felt really sick about half an hour after waking up but after a close call and almost being sick (but wasn't) I feel better. I have gotten through the morning by nibbling on a tuc cracker every 20-30 minutes. I don't feel sick at all now. 

I'm going to be brave and try drink a cup of tea. It might be the first morning cup of tea in two weeks that doesn't make me throw up. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Koolmami

Well, straight after my last post, I went to the loo & I was bleeding! This time a bit heavier than when I was 5 weeks. 

I saw the MW yesterday who sent me straight to hospital where I had an early scan. It was all very scary and I was praying for good results. Luckily it's all okay. :happydance: I saw the little blueberry and the heartbeat! I'm much happier now. :)

Apparently I was 7 weeks exactly yesterday which sounds about right (not sure when conception was). As I haven't had my proper MW appointment yet, I'm seeing her next Wednesday again. 

Hope everyone else are okay. You girls are already planning breastfeeding, labour, etc? I can't even think about it yet although now it all seems more real. x


----------



## stardust599

Almost crashed my car this morning :-(

Was driving to work, came round a bend and the whole road was flooded with a car randomly stopped in the middle in road. I managed to skid/aquaplane and ended up bumper to bumper with the car and 2 cars behind me swerved into oncoming traffic and ended up facing the wrong way. Scariest moment of my life.

Got sent home from work at lunch time as we have severe wind and rain here, I'm hoping all the stress and panic doesn't affect baby!

Koolmami they put my dates back a few days too but I think it's cos it's so early on, I reckon they'll get moved forward again. Did they give you a reason for the bleeding? Apparently I have a subchronic haemotoma or something!


----------



## Koolmami

stardust599 said:


> Almost crashed my car this morning :-(
> 
> Was driving to work, came round a bend and the whole road was flooded with a car randomly stopped in the middle in road. I managed to skid/aquaplane and ended up bumper to bumper with the car and 2 cars behind me swerved into oncoming traffic and ended up facing the wrong way. Scariest moment of my life.
> 
> Got sent home from work at lunch time as we have severe wind and rain here, I'm hoping all the stress and panic doesn't affect baby!
> 
> Koolmami they put my dates back a few days too but I think it's cos it's so early on, I reckon they'll get moved forward again. Did they give you a reason for the bleeding? Apparently I have a subchronic haemotoma or something!

Sorry to hear about your accident. :hugs: I am glad you and baby are okay though. 

Regarding my bleeding, they just said that sometimes that happens for no reason. They couldn't justify it, they just said is the body getting used to it. Bleeding stopped today so it all sounds good. It was amazing seeing the baby and little heartbeat was so cute! I felt like he was waving saying hi, mummy! :winkwink:


----------



## misse04

Glad your ok stardust! :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Still not been sick today SO HAPPY. 

Stardust- so sorry to hear about your accident but at least you get the rest of the day at home relaxing after that. Must have been so scary. 

Koolmami- It's easy when you've been through it before to say what you'd like to do different this time. I didn't give labour a second thought with my first one until MW said it was time for a birth plan. And breastfeeding is the same. 

We had our names already picked out. We have two girls names we really like. We were going to call the first girl and Anya and if we had another call it Lily. Now the more I feel convinced it's a girl, the more I feel like it's Lily not Anya lol. But OH said he is fine with calling it Lily if it's a girl and we'll save Anya for if we have another girl.


----------



## Koolmami

That's true, kmbabycrazy. I suppose ignorance is good for first time mums as we haven't got a clue! Less to think and worry about I guess...lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yep with first one I was just like yay pregnant lol. This time i'm constantly worrying. I don't know why. I'm just so paranoid that every niggle in my tummy I think "Oh my God what's that? Is something wrong" because I don't remember feeling that last time but every pregnancy is different and I probably get these niggles because I've been through it before. 

I don't know, it's definitely easier the first time round. Ignorance is definitely bliss lol


----------



## molly85

Lol I feel less worried this time my biggest worry is early labour but saves on worrying about going overdue lol

Ouch on the accident this weather is bad. 

Aww lily my friends jst called one of twins that and it could be one of our middle names this baby is my turn to name


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily-Mae is what we'll name it if it's a girl and Connor-James Christopher if it's a boy.


----------



## stardust599

I like Riley for a boy and Charlotte for a girl xxx


----------



## misse04

Like all you names! well apparently news travels fast. Have told a select few people and still its gets around, why can't people keep their big mouths shut! My nans friend has just rang her saying 'Have you got something to tell us'...Now Nans friends daughter is with someone that OH knows but hasn't told, yet someone has told him? I suppose thats what I get for telling people but still you would think there were people you could trust! Why people feel the need to pass on pregnancy information that isn't their own when they've been asked not to is beyond me! Oh well doesn't matter now just having a bad day!


----------



## kittylady

Hey

Hope your ok stardust :hugs:

I am a bit OCD so I have already thought about a birth plan and breastfeeding, I have already typed the letter for my boss to do with maternity and have 
pretty much found everything I want for new baby (just not bought it yet)

I like isabelle for a girl and we have edward, william, thomas, or timothy for a boy, no doubt we'll toy with names for a while, but we aren't finding out until the birth so we will probably debate it when s/he is born. :thumbup:


----------



## stardust599

kittylady said:


> Hey
> 
> Hope your ok stardust :hugs:
> 
> I am a bit OCD so I have already thought about a birth plan and breastfeeding, I have already typed the letter for my boss to do with maternity and have
> pretty much found everything I want for new baby (just not bought it yet)
> 
> I like isabelle for a girl and we have edward, william, thomas, or timothy for a boy, no doubt we'll toy with names for a while, but we aren't finding out until the birth so we will probably debate it when s/he is born. :thumbup:

I'm finding out beforehand so I can be super prepared!

I'm also having a home birth. OH is not happy a single bit but my birth was so out of control last time and I had every intervention so this time it's on MY terms only!! Giving breastfeeding a shot again too.

Isabelle is beautiful, my OH won't let me cos I'm obsessed with Twilight! 

What's in your birth plan and what stuff are you buying for new baby? I'm as OCD as you - I have spreadsheets about the stuff I'll buy, the babies sleep, my birth etc. haha! xx


----------



## kittylady

I haven't read twilight - a sin I know, I just couldn't get into it :shrug: so I didn't notice the reference lol

I have a list at the moment of the pushchair (I want a silver cross surf but OH doesn't like the price, I'm hoping theres a sale somewhere before bubba is born lol)

I'm debating whether to get a medela, tommie tippie or advent breast pump as I want to breastfeed but I want hubby to have a go too. I want a britax cowmooflage car seat :thumbup:

I would keep going forever lol :blush: I think I'm driving OH mad :wacko:

As for the birth I want water :) - as in a water birth and minimal pain control, I do have quite a high pain threshold and I think I'd get worse worrying they were administering the correct amount or doing it right, I prefer to deal with pain myself. I know this might change on the day :haha:


----------



## molly85

leave the pump til after just put the cash aside hand expressing is far better once you get the technique right. Expressing straight off reduces the amount you produce theres plenty else for OH to do lol like feed and water you. I got a pump and barely used it whe we were trying to express you spend all day cleaning them grrrr. lol.


----------



## tmr1234

Stardust~ My 2 where big baby's well LO was big in size but was in weight but grow out of cloths really fast and still are my 7 yr old is in 10yr old cloths and my 2 yr old is in 3-4 yrs Rueben my ES slept through from 4 weeks for 6-6 and Lucas slept through from 8 weeks 6-6 but now it has gone 6-5 es still sleeps 7-6. I would love a home birth but DH said NO he worries to much for it to be a happy thing. I would complain about your scan and get them to do it again she really did not know what she was on about so go to the head and demand for them to redo it.

Mosnippy~ Hope you are feeling better.

Kittylady~ We need to sort this house out it is being over took by toys there is LOADS in every room as we have never got rid of any when any one comes down i have to clean all the way though i clean the house top to bottom every day and it is never untidy apart from toys bit i still have to do that little bit more when any one comes. I have to go to a kids centre its not to far away so not to bad.

Kmbabycrazy~ Yay for telling people hope it goes really well. We have already told every one that needs to know and Rueben has told his hole school lol.

Koolmami~ Congrats on the scan hope the bleeding is nothing.

My nice is called Charlotte We can not find any names we both say yes to as we sort of like odd names and as my DH is rasta he likes it with a bit of a biblical meaning. It took us for ever to find a name for Lucas.
I am not doing a birth plan as i did with my 1st and it didn't go the way i wanted it to so last time i just went with what ever came and i LOVED it.

I expressed with my Lo and i was over run with milk i had to take some to the milk bank as it would of gone off. But if you are going to Brest feed don't express until you are fully going with it or you will end up with to much milk. i got a advent hand pump and it was brill you just have to do 1 boob until it stops then go to the next and then back to the 1st take a bit of times but it is fast 1s you get going. 

Wow long post.

Sorry i havn't been on in a few days not been to well with m/s felt fine yesterday for about 1hr after i got up then i felt ill all day any thing i ate came back up (tmi).


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh ladies this is bliss. I know it may only last a few days but it's lovely...

I haven't been sick!!!
For the last 2 days I've been sick free...barely even felt queasy, just first thing in the morning. Steering clear of tea still just in case, and probably will until 2nd tri lol. 

I know this might only last a few days and i'll be throwing up again next week. But it's the best I've felt since before I found out I was pregnant (nausea was one of the signs for me) so here's hoping lol. I don't know whether it's because it's stopped or i've just found a way of controlling it. But I have a terrible tickly cough and I'm quite phlegmy (gross I know) so I though I'd be more likely to throw up.

Anyway really nervous about this weekend and telling everyone. Looking like it's OH's Dad who will be told first as his Mother isn't in tomorrow. Then my family, then his Mum on Sunday. 

We have to tell them this weekend because I keep nearly slipping up and saying something about me being pregnant or that is somehow related and I definitely don't want them finding out because I accidentally said something lol


----------



## tmr1234

I wish i wasnt being sick i havn't ate a mael and kept it down for days now.


----------



## Mosnippy

hiya ladies 

panicking a bit, got home after long trip back from london after having a particulary sick free symptom free day to find brown blood when wiped :( so now stressing it could be more i know red is more the one i should stress with but still worrying :(


----------



## irmastar

Sorry I haven't post lately, I am so tired I feel like I can sleep away the days. I can't believe I am 7 weeks already! time does flies.
Mossnipy-everything will be fine, you'll see


----------



## molly85

Worrying is part of mummyhood it's the new fun


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy said:


> hiya ladies
> 
> panicking a bit, got home after long trip back from london after having a particulary sick free symptom free day to find brown blood when wiped :( so now stressing it could be more i know red is more the one i should stress with but still worrying :(


I bleed red blood everyday and my symptoms come and go and my beanie is fine, so is yours hun! Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Broodypants

Hi ladies! Sorry been so quiet, been feeling crap this week, have a cold and have started feeling a bit sick too. 

Mo I had quite bit of brown cm yesterday too, and panicked a bit last night cause I checked my cervix and I swear it is more open than it has been. Cm has gone back to normal today though so trying not to worry too much. 

I am planning to breastfeed again, it worked out really well with Erin and I fed her until ten months so hoing to do something similar with this one too.

Names, think we are having Samuel Robert for a boy but not sure about a girl, want something that's not too popular at the minute but still traditional, quite like Heather Eve, also like Ivy and Violet but hubby not keen!!

We have an early scan booked! Going on Mon 19th Dec, will be eight and a half weeks so hopefu


----------



## Broodypants

Stupid phone!! Was trying to say hopefully we should see quite a bit!

Does anyone know when using your iPhone if you start typing a reply and then somehow if you end up further back up in the text box how you get back to the bottom again to finish what you were writing? I can't work it out!


----------



## kittylady

Hello ladies,

I worked from 11 till 7 today and had a really bad dream about it last night. I dreamt I'd worked too hard and I started to bleed red blood and leak fluid (which I believed in the dream to be amneotic fluid. I kept trying to get to the hospital and I woke this morning and had to check to make sure I wasn't bleeding, the dream was that vivid and believable. It really affected me and I felt guilty about going to work today :cry::cry::cry: It doesn't help that I didn't get my break for 4 and a half hours it was so busy :cry:

Other than this, I have been sick again this evening :(

Mos - I have had brown blood twice so far and am still fine, don't worry about it hun I'm sure your fine :hugs:

Broody - sorry I have a HTC so cant help you :(

Hope your all ok :thumbup:

ps when I told my assistant boss about the dream she said ' your six weeks not six months, get over it' I was so angry, not only am I seven weeks now :dohh: first trimester can be the worst :growlmad:


----------



## Broodypants

Kitty how horrible of your assistant boss to say that! If you were six months it would be much easier not to worry, what a bitch! Try not to worry about work hon, your body will let you know if you're overdoing it. X


----------



## molly85

YOur assistant boss needs to watch her tongue it's illegal to discriminate or bully a person due to pregnancy.

Soz girls I've been rather rubbish all full of the pregnancy joys no MS just tierdness very weirdly I can feel my uterus rising and am sure I felt something scaring myself with twins not sure I can handle 3 under 18 months


----------



## irmastar

molly85 said:


> YOur assistant boss needs to watch her tongue it's illegal to discriminate or bully a person due to pregnancy.
> 
> Soz girls I've been rather rubbish all full of the pregnancy joys no MS just tierdness very weirdly I can feel my uterus rising and am sure I felt something scaring myself with twins not sure I can handle 3 under 18 months

Thats hoe I feel no ms just tired all day long. _ undet 18 months sounds fun lol


----------



## tmr1234

Hi lady i hope you are all having a good week end and them that have had a bit of a bleed hoping it is nothing.

I was not sick yesterday for the 1st time in 2 weeks yay! But felt so ill by bed time with a realy bad head and a tummy to full as we had mcdonnals for tea (never agane). 

Is every 1 ready for Xmas?
I finshed rapping all the gifts yesterday but i have got nothing for DH yet as it is so hard to buy for him it is his b'day on Friday as well but got him some thing for that.


----------



## molly85

Half ready lol I'm refussingto stress this year. We're seeing inlaws boxing day if we don't make it forx-mas day their just down the road. It will be intresting to see how Abby handles the day we'll prob spend the next week getting her back on schedule lol


----------



## misse04

Got 3 presents left to buy and might do some extra bits on the internet then I've wrapped half of the presents might finish them today. Got massive family but haven't been able to buy much as we've got Connie this year and mine and OH family is spread out with brothers and sisters and mums and dads split up so we've got a lot of people to get round then dinner at my mums so haven't got to worry about that :)


----------



## stardust599

We went to my sisters for Xmas dinner last year, I took LO's swing and she slept in it for the whole of dinner haha.

How are you ladies with babies/toddlers coping with the tiredness? It's the only thing I really can't handle! I'm about to collapse. Just put LO in cot as she's tired and whingy so fingers crossed she settles to sleep and I can go back to bed for an hour. We went a wander out in the fresh air this morning and I felt better.

Trying to plan stuff to keep us busy but burns LO's energy while allowing me to rest!

LO has outgrown her swimming stuff but going to get her a warm wetsuit and a ring so she can bob and splash about in the water while I rest (in the water watching her of course haha). They do toddler swimming every Monday morning and warm the pool up. Then there's an active play group on a Monday afternoon which will hopefully tire LO out and she'll be okay until OH gets home.

Tuesday morning we'll go a walk then home for a nap, Young Mum's group where 2 of my best friends will probably be there and will hopefully realise I am exhausted and take turns at amusing/watching LO for me while I sit on my backside for an hour!

I'm working Weds morning only this week which will be my little rest from LO :rofl: I will get a nice cup of fruity tea (gone off coffee) and have to do the billing run for work which will only take a couple of hours. Then home for toddler's group and gossip with other best friend then home for naptime hopefully! Then on Thursday I have my Xmas lunch with work and Mum is taking LO for me  and on holiday all Thursday/Friday!

But JEEZ I am exhausted! And I feel guilty as LO is noticing she isn't getting my full attention :-( and I get upset I haven't seen her as much but then when I do get lots of time with her I'm too tired and sick to do anything with her!


----------



## misse04

I usually take LO out everyday but last sunday I was so ill that i think my body was telling me to rest a bit so did less this week and felt so much better. LO is very hard to entertain at the moment she wants to be moving (rolling) all the time and wont be put down for a second so finding that a bit hard


----------



## molly85

Misse you have about 3 weeks left of that and your through teh 6 months hurdle we've just come out of it I nearly cried. I gave up on going out everyday as we to contend with having to be back to see Matt get up and send him to work so every other day We def get more 1:1 time like that plus I'm not actually sure I can walk far. 

MW tomorrow should I take Abby or see if I can get Matt or someone to look after her


----------



## misse04

I'll be counting down the days :haha: I'll be taking Connie, not much point in not taking her, mines thursday :)


----------



## molly85

It's going to be at Nap time so ideally we'd walk but its up hill and frickin freezing. Might have to bring my old friend the dummy out shhhhhhhh don't tell the MIL she thinks I binned them much to her disgust. It can def go in my notes I may have an issue with baby laying down fat as Abby is still tiny


----------



## tmr1234

I got told if you have small kids to ask somw 1 to have them as it taks so long to fill every thing in that they may get fed up it takes about 1hr some times more


----------



## molly85

Ah bit late in the day now, my previous MW was actually having her cateracts fixed the day after my booking appointment so can't be worse than that


----------



## stardust599

I can't handle being ill much longer :-(

Sick sick sick and tired.

Does anyone know what sickle cell tests and thalasseamia tests involve? I got to have them this time as my Dad is from Poland. No mention of it with LO though! Is it just an extra blood test? Don't we give enough blood in pregnancy!


----------



## molly85

prob just another vial, no worries it'll be 1 needle with the others. I get several extra sets of bloods so am no longer bothered
How come you need it now not before?


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> prob just another vial, no worries it'll be 1 needle with the others. I get several extra sets of bloods so am no longer bothered
> How come you need it now not before?



I don't know. It's a new thing they've introduced, everyone from high risk areas has to be tested - think it's like Eastern Europe, Africa, Asia etc?


----------



## Broodypants

I just looked it up, it's another blood test along with all the other stuff we get screened for! 

I feel sick today too, and bloated and tired! And my glands are really sore. Puh!

Got some time off over xmas though, nearly three weeks so can't wait!

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## tmr1234

stardust599 said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> prob just another vial, no worries it'll be 1 needle with the others. I get several extra sets of bloods so am no longer bothered
> How come you need it now not before?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It's a new thing they've introduced, everyone from high risk areas has to be tested - think it's like Eastern Europe, Africa, Asia etc?Click to expand...

It isn't a new test they have always tested for it (well here they have) It is just 1 of the things they take the blood for in the booking appt. I got 3 tubs full done and it was for HB, blood group, antibodies, Rubella, Hep B, syphilis, HIV, sickle cell & Thalassaemia. And it was the same bloods i got done with my outher .

I felt realy well yesterday untill i hit about 1pm then the sickness begane and omg it hit hard i think it was making up for not being sick on sat. Only another 4weeks of it if i can carry on with it i felt like hell when it hit.

I did the baking soda test yesterday (i am a bit early doing it) and it cam up girl it did nothing at all not even a bubble. I SO want to know what this LO is.


----------



## molly85

OH is coming off nights so i'll put Abs down for her nap then open the bedroom doors and go he can brave less sleep for 1 day lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm not gonna lie ladies...i feel like crap today. And OH refused to let me call in sick so i'm sat at work feeling like I'm gonna spew all over my desk but not wanting to spend all morning sat in the toilet. I have a huge headache and I've got to stare at a computer all day. He was very much giving the attitude of if I have to work you have to work. :'( Super sad face. 

On the other hand, telling family went well. Most reacted better than expected although my brother didn't seem best pleased. Really annoyed though because we asked OH's Dad not to put it on Facebook and so he put a status saying he had good news but wasn't allowed to say what it was and when someone guessed he confirmed saying he could put it now because we'd told OH's mum and brother. But that wasn't we said. We said he couldn't put it on Facebook until we told him he could. GRRR. Hoping everyone else listens though. 

URGH!! Just wanna be in bed :(


----------



## misse04

Just go home! Your allowed time off for sickness and lay in bed will do you good x :)


----------



## molly85

Yeah throw up in your bin they will be more than happy to see you go lol.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Yeah throw up in your bin they will be more than happy to see you go lol.

Like on horrible bosses? That's ace that bit. 

And i've already been in the toilet for most of the time i've been here. I just wish he'd let me ring in sick. I feel less cheeky if I don't come in at all than if I do come in and then have to go home. I know I shouldn't because I'm allowed time off for it and there's nothing they can do about it...but I can't help it. I can also smell everything and it's making it worse. Coffee makes me wretch my bosses heater smells like burning and I just wanna throw up whenever I move :cry:


----------



## misse04

Why won't he let you ring in sick? Also I think you've tried just speak to your boss and say you really need a days break and either go home today or have tomorrow off, don't worry about what they think :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Because if he has to go to work even though he doesn't want to so do I. Difference is, he's not throwing up and he gets paid hourly so doesn't get paid if he's off sick. I do still get paid. 

And I know but I still feel cheeky. A colleague suggested I go home earlier and my boss didn't seem to happy about the idea. She was like "or you could just get some fresh air", or "you'll feel better soon enough", and "it won't last much longer will it." SO I feel extra cheeky now. If it's not better in the next hour I'm gonna just say I tried but I really don't think I should be here. It's so hard to concentrate or do anything when you feel like this :cry:


----------



## misse04

He's not pregnant! I would have killed him! :haha:

I wouldn't even bother waiting, I bet its horrible sitting there your entitled to a day off feeling like this and it will probably make you feel better tomorrow, just think if you werent pregnant you would take the day off if you felt this ill so just do it and lay on sofa and watch tele/sleep all day :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know I just feel so horrible. I've not even got any work to do to distract me I'm just sat here feeling sick. But I feel so guilty that every time I got to ask my boss if I can leave I chicken out.


----------



## misse04

Don't feel guilty! Your bodys telling to to rest, baby needs it ;) :haha:


----------



## stardust599

If you are sick go home!

My sickness is really bad and I can't take any more time off work (I can't let them know I'm pregnant except my immediate supervisor who's nice as I'm on a temporary contract ending January so want to get my permanent contract or extension first) so I just make do.

I get up in the morning, get LO ready, have half a glass of cold milk and a plain biscuit and then drive to Mums, I have toast and a scrape of butter at Mums then head to work and sip a cup of Twinings fruity tea and cold cold water. Then I snack on things like grapes, skips, cold apple slices etc. until having something at lunch like plain soup or even salty chips from the chippy (bad I know). Then at 3pm this is when I start getting worse and worse and by the time I get home at 6pm I need to lie down while OH puts LO to bed! Then I manage a meal later on.

Talking of rest, my LO has gone down for a nap so I'm just about to grab some tuna paste on toast and then get myself to bed for an hour. xx


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies

My sickness and sore boobs disppeared yesterday and I got really worried, morning sickness is back today and worse than before but I've given in and booked a scan for sunday 8+1 as I cant cope with telling my mum and MIL unless I know for sure and I sat up in bed for an hour and a half worrying so I've done this for piece of mind. :wacko:

I also think if you feel really bad home is the best place for you :hugs:


----------



## Broodypants

Agree with everyone else, if you are feeling that rough you need to rest! Go home, sod what your boss says... they can't say a thing when you are pregnant!

I am working from home this afternoon which is nice, the sickness is still there today but it's manageable at least. I find granny smiths apples are good for me, the sharpness seems to make me feel much better.

How exciting you have your early scan booked Kitty! I have mine on Monday too!

Symptoms come and go, it's very common to wake one morning and feel hardly anything but then the following day they can all be back again. It's something to do with the HCG rising and your body getting used to it and then it rising again, I think! I read that somewhere when I was pregnant with Erin.

I have had quite a bit more brown cm today, really hope everything is ok. I had much more bleeding with Erin so trying not to worry but I will be very gald to have our scan next week to put my mind at rest.


----------



## misse04

Go home and watch deal or no deal :haha: I'm waiting for it, my brothers fiance is on it tonight!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I went home don't worry lol had a nice cuddle with OH as its his day off. Sleep through lunch time and then had a little something to eat but started to feel sick again. OH is taking good care of me though. He's very sorry for not letting me ring in sick first thing. Starting to feel a bit better now too


----------



## misse04

Ah good :)


----------



## tmr1234

There is nothing wers than feeling sick and not be alowed to lie down.

I have got so much to do i have LOADs of flower orders to fill and 3 wedding plans to do and i just can not get to doin them also the house is looking a tip arrggg roll on 12 weeks


----------



## want2bmomma

Today is the day, my early scan. I am totally nervous and obsessing over it, can't do any more work. I have been having some nausea in the afternoons, but stays manageable as long as I snack. Any words of wisdom so I stop obsessing over this scan?


----------



## Broodypants

No advice hon! Just hope the time passes quickly for you! What time is it? xx


----------



## molly85

Get filling your bladder in case they go external


----------



## kittylady

I've been told not to empty my bladder and to drink a pint of water 1 hour before :wacko:


----------



## want2bmomma

Good news ladies, we saw the heartbeat and the MD thought everything looked good, they put me at 6 weeks 3 days so a due date of Aug 3rd. I had to empty my bladder and they did a vaginal ultra sound. That's for the kind words.


----------



## irmastar

want2bmomma said:


> Good news ladies, we saw the heartbeat and the MD thought everything looked good, they put me at 6 weeks 3 days so a due date of Aug 3rd. I had to empty my bladder and they did a vaginal ultra sound. That's for the kind words.

Awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

want2bmomma said:


> Good news ladies, we saw the heartbeat and the MD thought everything looked good, they put me at 6 weeks 3 days so a due date of Aug 3rd. I had to empty my bladder and they did a vaginal ultra sound. That's for the kind words.

Glad the scan went well :happydance:. I was due the 3rd of August with my LO but he came 9:30am the 4th but went in to labor on the night of my edd.

I have had to give some of my work to my mum as i just can not get it all done. I have 2 funerals and a wedding this week and i just can not get all the flowers done for them. I am so sleepy and feel so ill and i am still getting emails and calls to see if i am free for bookings arrrgggg i am going to hid away and not come out untill this baby is here lol


----------



## stardust599

I couldn't even keep my breakfast down for 5 minutes this morning. I only had 1 small Weetibix and a bit of milk and spewed it all up exactly the way I'd ate it about 2 or 3 minutes later. LO was screaming in her highchair as I was halfway through feeding her brekkie and she was starving :-( but she had to wait for me finishing being sick! This is getting bad :-( still feel awful but need to get poor LO out the house today.

Just going to go for a shower see if that helps.

want2bemomma - congrats on the good scan


----------



## Broodypants

Great news on the scan! Do you have any pictures?!

Sorry you're feeling so crap today Stardust, hope it gets better for you soon. Were you ok after twelve weeks with LO?

We've just been to get our christmas trees this morning!


----------



## stardust599

Broodypants said:


> Great news on the scan! Do you have any pictures?!
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so crap today Stardust, hope it gets better for you soon. Were you ok after twelve weeks with LO?
> 
> We've just been to get our christmas trees this morning!



I had a bit of nausea with LO up until 14 weeks ish but nothing like this, I think I had the tiredness really bad then too! It's really windy and cold outside so I have texted my friends asking if they want to go to the town nearby round the shops and then soft play and McDonalds (naughty Mummy haha) but no-one has texted back :-( Rubbish! I don't know what else to do with LO, poor thing hasn't left the house since Sunday morning and that was only for 5mins! Maybe we will just have to go to soft play on our own! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am feeling awful today too. First time I've managed to leave the bathroom pretty much. I had to not go in to work again today I felt so awful and I feel terribly guilty for having the time off. Especially so close to christmas and especially since I have booked a day off at the end of the week too. Really hope I'm feeling better on Friday as it's LO's christmas show at nursery and I don't want to spend most of it in the toilet as I had to miss it last year due to work and he'll be at school next year. 

Really hoping this is my morning sickness peaking and that i'll feel better in the next week or 2 especially on christmas, I can't be missing xmas dinner :(


----------



## want2bmomma

Broodypants said:


> Great news on the scan! Do you have any pictures?!
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so crap today Stardust, hope it gets better for you soon. Were you ok after twelve weeks with LO?
> 
> We've just been to get our christmas trees this morning!

I do. I will have to scan them in when I get to work and upload them.


----------



## kittylady

Hi ladies

Glad to hear your scan went well want2bmomma and I hope your feeling better stardust. We've been spring cleaning today, I still have more to do but I'm taking regular breaks due to bubba :) going to start again at 6pm. I've also got the midwife tomorro so I'm a bit nervous to see what she has to say :wacko:


----------



## Newlywed2011

kmbabycrazy said:


> I'm not gonna lie ladies...i feel like crap today. And OH refused to let me call in sick so i'm sat at work feeling like I'm gonna spew all over my desk but not wanting to spend all morning sat in the toilet. I have a huge headache and I've got to stare at a computer all day. He was very much giving the attitude of if I have to work you have to work. :'( Super sad face.
> 
> On the other hand, telling family went well. Most reacted better than expected although my brother didn't seem best pleased. Really annoyed though because we asked OH's Dad not to put it on Facebook and so he put a status saying he had good news but wasn't allowed to say what it was and when someone guessed he confirmed saying he could put it now because we'd told OH's mum and brother. But that wasn't we said. We said he couldn't put it on Facebook until we told him he could. GRRR. Hoping everyone else listens though.
> 
> URGH!! Just wanna be in bed :(


Isn't it crazy that we have to ask people not to post it on Facebook? I had to do the same thing. Luckily no one said anything. But I would've been furious if they had.


----------



## misse04

OH best friend mum has just posted it on FB, so everyone knows oh well!


----------



## Newlywed2011

Hello ladies! It's been a while since I've been able to get on here. I've been having m/s the last few days and it's just the worst feeling! I had my first scan taken last week and everything went great. Of course it was too early to hear the heartbeat but we were able to see it. I'm about 4 days earlier than we expected so my new due date is now July 31st. Just when you feel like you're making progress...lol
DH and I are so happy that everything is looking great and healthy so far.


----------



## stardust599

Great news on the early scans  I want to see some peachy baby scan piccies though!!

I am still the same, tired and sick!! When I force myself not to be sick I get diarrhoea :dohh: Was working til 11am then had my nephew (18months) and my LO for a few hours then came home with LO. Having 2 wasn't as bad as I thought! They were both tired at the same time though and I only had 1 cot at my sisters so I ended up putting my LO in the cot and trying to cuddle my nephew to sleep which didn't work so I had to get my LO up after an hour as nephew was getting really overtired :dohh: Won't have that problem with my 2 though as will have cots etc. here!

My lazy LO has just gone down for another nap so I'm going to grab half an hour myself before OH comes home :rofl:

Anyone else find that they are really run down in pregnancy? I remember this last time! I seem to have a permanent cold and have also exploded in coldsores - I get them really bad inside my nose and over my mouth and face when I'm run down - it's disgusting! I'm sure last time I was pregnant I had to go onto anti-viral tablets 5 times a day it got so bad until after LO was born!

xx


----------



## molly85

I'm one of those lucky buggers that don't get sick but I do get exhausted.

I got all excited my scans through but it's not with the consultant so need a new appointment lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Nobody answered my thread so i'll try you ladies. I think i might have varicose veins "down there" if you know what I mean. it was all swollen yesterday and is really achey today. I spoke to my mum about it and she said she thinks that's what it is because she had it with my little brother. Any of you ladies been through this and know how it affects you. I know it's supposed to go when the babies born but not really looking froward to another 7 months of it. Gonna talk to the midwife about it next week at my appointment to find out what it actually is though


----------



## molly85

ummm one of the girls on my old pregnancy thread had varicose veins not sure she did much about it but waddled on


----------



## stardust599

kmbabycrazy said:


> Nobody answered my thread so i'll try you ladies. I think i might have varicose veins "down there" if you know what I mean. it was all swollen yesterday and is really achey today. I spoke to my mum about it and she said she thinks that's what it is because she had it with my little brother. Any of you ladies been through this and know how it affects you. I know it's supposed to go when the babies born but not really looking froward to another 7 months of it. Gonna talk to the midwife about it next week at my appointment to find out what it actually is though



I think it's probably normal hun, there's so much going on "down there" just now and I think being swollen, sore and sensitive is pretty normal!

I found this though 
https://www.veindirectory.org/content/vaginal-varicose-veins.asp#b


----------



## Mosnippy

Hiya Lovely ladies!

Been MIA for a while, just had one of those weeks where cant be bothered to do anything. 

Want2bemomma glad your scan went well!! cant wait for mine, think I still dont beleive I am until i see it! 

KMBaby hope it clears up - sure Midwife can sort something or advise. 

ALl the other ladies, sorry you feeling rough still, (big hugg)

I on the other hand (probably jinx it now) since last week the MS stopped, i was stressed at first, I didnt feel pregnant at all, and with the spotting I was convinced that was it! But I still getting other symptoms so guess just be grateful the nausea and sickness eased up (sorrryyyyy for you ladies chucking up not what you wanna hear) 

I am however sufferring with exhaustion and just complete lack of all energy , like life been sucked out of me, actually and appetite but forcing myself to eat, even if its just toast..OH makes sure of that!

I feel sorry for my OH MOOOODDYYY deluxe, althought he doesnt help matters, he is really stressed with work etc etc so he has been miserable for months, so i been trying to be supportive and calm for his sake but hormones thought stuff it so i bit his head off one night, snapped completely and of course he snapped back (all over which tv channel lol) so i stormed off upstairs he stormed off downstairs lol 

MEN why cant they just smile and let us win!!! so been a moody week basically!!

well after all that mumbling! hope you all have a good day!

xx


----------



## Broodypants

Mo I feel the same, no energy, no appetite but trying to eat still, just want to sleep all the time! Not easy with a 17 month old running around!


----------



## tmr1234

I got my scan date today 9th Jan i can not wait i will be 12week yay

Another good thing my m/s has stopped for 3 days now still feeling a tiny bit sicky every now and then but at lest i can eat now.

Hope every 1 else starts to feel better soon.


----------



## stardust599

My sickness is getting worse not better :-( I would have the sickness over the fatigue anyday though, I think I'm making it worse by sleeping at least 12hours every night (5pm last night until 7am this morning :-( )and 1-2hours during the day while LO naps. I need to find some energy to get dressed and go a walk in the fresh air as I think it'll lift my energy a bit xx


----------



## Mosnippy

i sleep whenever i feel tired lol the books say rest when needed haha so i am! 

ok i dont have a LO running around and i have flexi hours so can do...

allll i can manage is toast...i am drinking v8 fruit juices so trying to get other vitamins in...argh its madness..only craving or can stomach the bad stuff lol


----------



## Mosnippy

stardust599 said:


> My sickness is getting worse not better :-( I would have the sickness over the fatigue anyday though, I think I'm making it worse by sleeping at least 12hours every night (5pm last night until 7am this morning :-( )and 1-2hours during the day while LO naps. I need to find some energy to get dressed and go a walk in the fresh air as I think it'll lift my energy a bit xx

:hugs: 

hope it gets better sooon...and i would rather have tiredness :haha:


----------



## stardust599

So we went a walk for over an hour. Now I'm even more f****d than before :rofl:

I can't even lift my arms. Surely there must be something wrong with me, I can't seriously be this tired? Good job my LO is being a little angel xx


----------



## molly85

Shattered here to and I'm off food a bit your body craves what it needs so if it's junk you prob need fat and salt lol


----------



## tmr1234

My sickness has more or less gone but the sleepy ness is still there i could not get my LO in and out of the car yesterday to go and take Rueben to school then go to the shops i almost started crying lol 
I sleep from about 9pm when i fall asleep on the sofa (go up to bed about 10:30) untill my Lo gets me up around 5-6am then we have a nap 10am till 12 but some days i feel like i can sleep all day.


----------



## stardust599

tmr1234 said:


> My sickness has more or less gone but the sleepy ness is still there i could not get my LO in and out of the car yesterday to go and take Rueben to school then go to the shops i almost started crying lol
> *I sleep from about 9pm when i fall asleep on the sofa (go up to bed about 10:30) untill my Lo gets me up around 5-6am then we have a nap 10am till 12 but some days i feel like i can sleep all day.*




This is me but I was sleeping from between 5 and 8pm until LO gets me up at 6.30am ish!! Then I was napping about 11-half 12 while LO naps! I think I was sleeping too much, like the more I slept the worse I felt?

So I kept myself awake until 11pm last night and got up at 7! And will only have a little nap today - will plan it so LO will wake me in about 45mins so I don't sleep too long.

My LO is going insane stuck in the house today, it's quite heavy snow (well it's light now) with an inch on the ground, we're meant to get up to 10cm later! We'll stay in until after lunch time when hopefully new snow stops falling then I need to head to Wilkinson for Xmas cards and bits and pieces for the house! Haven't felt sick today yet :-D just a bit tired!


----------



## stardust599

Is there anything you can take for trapped wind in PG? I'm really sore :blush:


----------



## misse04

I dont know about taking anything but have you tried getting on your hands and knees, putting your face to the floor and bum in the air, stretches your body, then try and burp or fart depending on what end it is? :haha:

Had mw yesterday not much happened, shes going to come to mine thursday to sort out notes and blood tests etc. My sickness is fine now apart from this morning when i took the bins out and it made me sick, they smelt of really strong peppers. erggg


----------



## Mosnippy

aw ladies... am feeling sorry for myself tonight...OH is at his christmas do and staying over in a hotel as he works 30 miles from home and diff wont be in a fit state to drive home, so all on my own tonight, and feeling very low and miserable :(

cant decide what to eat, got no energy to phone anyone, or do anything.. just soooo miserable argghhhhhhhhh 

just me and my cats..who dont want anything to do with me at moment lol 

sorrryyy just needed to get that out.... hate these moods..and got OH kids tommorrow and really not in the mood for that.. might just hibernate the weekend away 

hope you all have a good weekend and are feeling better

xx


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy said:


> aw ladies... am feeling sorry for myself tonight...OH is at his christmas do and staying over in a hotel as he works 30 miles from home and diff wont be in a fit state to drive home, so all on my own tonight, and feeling very low and miserable :(
> 
> cant decide what to eat, got no energy to phone anyone, or do anything.. just soooo miserable argghhhhhhhhh
> 
> just me and my cats..who dont want anything to do with me at moment lol
> 
> sorrryyy just needed to get that out.... hate these moods..and got OH kids tommorrow and really not in the mood for that.. might just hibernate the weekend away
> 
> hope you all have a good weekend and are feeling better
> 
> xx


My OH is out tonight, out all day tomorrow and night for his work Xmas night too :-( I'm so exhausted and just want his help. Plus I'm in the middle of cooking him a nice meal for tonight and he's just announced he's gone out! I even braved the sickness while browning the mince and fought the tiredness. And all he can do is moan at me for the mess of the house. Men!


----------



## Mosnippy

argh could slap them now! they dont realise how much work it is baking the buns! i cant face cooking at the moment so hats off to you, same thing the raw meat will make me sick lol 

i watching soapies...soo exciting, high flying life i lead!

feel so frumpy and unattractive.. lol 

i have to clean up too as OH kids come tommorrow so need to just tidy up but soooo dont want tooooo 

arghhhhhhhh the joys! lol


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy said:


> argh could slap them now! they dont realise how much work it is baking the buns! i cant face cooking at the moment so hats off to you, same thing the raw meat will make me sick lol
> 
> i watching soapies...soo exciting, high flying life i lead!
> 
> feel so frumpy and unattractive.. lol
> 
> i have to clean up too as OH kids come tommorrow so need to just tidy up but soooo dont want tooooo
> 
> arghhhhhhhh the joys! lol



Aww I bet your not frumpy and unattractive. I have a nice belly bloat going on and I have really bad coldsores all over and inside my noise - it's the most disgusting thing you could ever see - the whole of my nose is red, scabby and scaly! I braved going to a friends last night and I could see other people looking at it uncomfortably and looking away :rofl: I am also wearing a vest with a big hole where I tried to pull the label off and unironed PJ bottoms. Plus I have my jam-jar glasses on as I forgot to order my contact lenses :dohh: And I washed my hair but just left it to dry on it's own so I now have lanky, greasy hair to add to the effect. No wonder OH has gone out aha!!

I am watching soaps too, the one with Tracey and Steve?? Is that Corrie lol? I'm listening to Xmas songs too so can't really hear what's going on!

I think I might watch an episode of True Blood afterwards! I'm trying not to go to bed too early as it makes me ridiculously tired if I sleep too much!

Good luck with the tidying, I did a little bit today x


----------



## Mosnippy

lol i am still in my PJ's too, i been in all day.. i need to go shower but that seems like to much effort! i also got the bloat i think my god what will i be like at 25 weeks lol 

yeah that was corrie, actually wasnt a good thing watching tonight tracy had miscarriage, :( 

havent moved from the bed lol such a lazyyyyy damn woman at moment

and for a change i am craving chocolate,, and luckily by chance i have bag of thorntons down stairsssss hmmmmmmmm that is history lol


----------



## tmr1234

Hi ladys i hope you are all getting a lie in today and letting your OH's get on with things.

Here is some thing to make you LOL

I got woke up this morning (i was having a lie in) With mummy Lucas is eating ALL the chocs. So i looked up and he was sat on the landing with All 10 Xmas choc box's unraped and open eating them he was head to toe in choc. I had to LOL or i would of cryed


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies, been working a lot so haven't got online, how are you all?

I'm trying to get into the christmas spirit but not yet there. I went to get my bloods taken today and found that the midwife hadn't filled the form out properly so they almost sent me away just because my form didn't have my postcode on it :wacko:

I have to leave for work in a minute as well and its really busy at the moment :(

hope your ok :)


----------



## stardust599

tmr1234 said:


> Hi ladys i hope you are all getting a lie in today and letting your OH's get on with things.
> 
> Here is some thing to make you LOL
> 
> I got woke up this morning (i was having a lie in) With mummy Lucas is eating ALL the chocs. So i looked up and he was sat on the landing with All 10 Xmas choc box's unraped and open eating them he was head to toe in choc. I had to LOL or i would of cryed



This pic remind you of anything??? WHOLE jar of f-ing nutella!!! Haha

Do you first-timers actually realise what you are letting yourselfs in for :rofl:


Aww kittylady, hope you get some time off work over Christmas! I am good, very sick and tired although been much better the past 2 days. Silly midwifes, I have my booking on Monday!
 



Attached Files:







nutella.jpg
File size: 65.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tmr1234

OMG that is just what he looked like i had to put him in the bath and my carpet was full of it lol

I always rember with Rueben he got the cream can't think of the name that you put on nappy rash in a gray tub. Any way he opened it and got it ever where and on my NEW carpit we had a bit whit pach in the middle of the room that wouldn't come off pluss all his toys was coverd. 

I realy don't think any 1st time mum thinks that these things happen lol


----------



## molly85

Sudacrem damn that stuff sticks lol.

Or carpet has a vomity smell to it it's sooo gross lol.

Girls chirp up M/s will hopefully be gone in a few weeks. Bloating will be a bump in a few weeks and the tierdness now is nothing compared to a 4 week old waking every few hours lol. SO lets suck it up and enjoy the fact that we can destroy the christmas dinner and blame it on the beans lol. 

I had my MW appointment monday she was nice so bons I got a scan appointment but it's a standard scan with no consultant so now have to wait for a new appointment grrrrr.


----------



## Koolmami

Ladies, I can't wait for Christmas so I can rest for a few days. I've been working non-stop 7 days a week and I'm on auto-pilot at the mo. I think this time next week I'll collapse! lol Hope you all have a great time and be good with your foods to avoid. I'm craving ham, chorizo, pate, blue cheese, etc! Anyway, MW said that I can have one small glass of wine a week so I'm also looking forward to that. I am not a big drinker but because I know I can't have it, now I want it! Hahaha. Think that this time next year, we will all have our babies. :D


----------



## molly85

Ham and chorizo are cooked you can have them. Hehe I'm a naughty girl unless it's a dead no i'll eat it . foods there tobe enjoyed


----------



## Pinkgirl

molly85 said:


> Sudacrem damn that stuff sticks lol.
> 
> Or carpet has a vomity smell to it it's sooo gross lol.
> 
> Girls chirp up M/s will hopefully be gone in a few weeks. Bloating will be a bump in a few weeks and the tierdness now is nothing compared to a 4 week old waking every few hours lol. SO lets suck it up and enjoy the fact that we can destroy the christmas dinner and blame it on the beans lol.
> 
> I had my MW appointment monday she was nice so bons I got a scan appointment but it's a standard scan with no consultant so now have to wait for a new appointment grrrrr.

Hope your appt went well and you get your new appt soon. 

Eeeekkkk 1 week till Christmas xx


----------



## kittylady

Hello ladies :)

I had my scan today :) and I saw my bun and there was a heartbeat which the sonographer said was normal. :)

My midwife told me on wednesday because of my lmp I was 8 weeks 5 days (9weeks 2 today) that day but I politely told her because of my late ovulation and long cycle I was only 7 weeks 4 (which is 8 weeks 1 week today) she told me she was putting it anyway and I'd see on the dating scan. 

Well today I asked the lady and she said I was 8 weeks 3 days so I was much closer. At least I have a good indication now of when the due date is :)

Ps I will get a scan up asap. 

I also went and got the bounty pack as soon as I got the voucher :) I love freebees :haha:

Hope your all ok :)


----------



## irmastar

SO lets suck it up and enjoy the fact that we can destroy the christmas dinner and blame it on the beans lol. 
^^this made me lmao hahaha
kittylady I want to see ur ultrasound pic..oh I wish I could get an early ultrasound but I hve to wait till 12 weeks.
Does anybody knows how to put a link for ur journal on ur signature? I have no idea on how to do it..


----------



## tmr1234

Molly~ Thats it sudacrem i could not think for the life of me what it was called lol My house stink of sick today rueben has been up all night beeing sick yuck.

Kitty~ Yay for your scan i can not wait to see this little bean realy hoping there is only 1 in there but i am getting sooooo big

irmastar~ Sorry i don't know.

A.F.M
I have not been sick for a few days now ( last time i put that i was sick) But i have been up most of the night with rueben he had bad ear pain and was beeing sick all night so off to the gp as he had grommits in in June so he my have some thing wrong with them. I got up this moning to Lucas tipping all my cream all over my landing i swar that kids just loves gooy things lol Every thing has to be put way out of his reach now i am sick of waking up and having to clean be for i can even go down for a drink arrrggg whay did i want another kid lol


----------



## Pinkgirl

kittylady said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I had my scan today :) and I saw my bun and there was a heartbeat which the sonographer said was normal. :)
> 
> My midwife told me on wednesday because of my lmp I was 8 weeks 5 days (9weeks 2 today) that day but I politely told her because of my late ovulation and long cycle I was only 7 weeks 4 (which is 8 weeks 1 week today) she told me she was putting it anyway and I'd see on the dating scan.
> 
> Well today I asked the lady and she said I was 8 weeks 3 days so I was much closer. At least I have a good indication now of when the due date is :)
> 
> Ps I will get a scan up asap.
> 
> I also went and got the bounty pack as soon as I got the voucher :) I love freebees :haha:
> 
> Hope your all ok :)

Glad your scan went well sweetie...bet it was amazing to see little bean. eeeekkkkkkkk its so exciting

xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Sorry I've been away girls had a busy weekend and had a lovely asthma attack on Saturday night and was in hospital til 5 in the morning. So I've spent today sleeping it off. Looking forward to Christmas so i can have a full week off work guilt free. Missing oh lots but he'sgot a few day shifts this week so i get to see him and i get him to myself Christmas night and boxing day so am cheering up a bit. I have the midwife on Wednesday but oh is at work so can't come sad face :'(


----------



## stardust599

kmbabycrazy said:


> Sorry I've been away girls had a busy weekend and had a lovely asthma attack on Saturday night and was in hospital til 5 in the morning. So I've spent today sleeping it off. Looking forward to Christmas so i can have a full week off work guilt free. Missing oh lots but he'sgot a few day shifts this week so i get to see him and i get him to myself Christmas night and boxing day so am cheering up a bit. I have the midwife on Wednesday but oh is at work so can't come sad face :'(


Oh no hun, get as much rest as you can! Hope you feel better soon!

----------

I am much the same, was very weak, tired and sick this morning but perked up after some sugary juice and something to eat... I am thinking I get low blood sugar or pressure?

My blood pressure at the midwife today was 100/60 which I think would have been higher than in the morning so I think I have low blood pressure making me ill.

My body is looking pregnant and I don't like it. I'm normally a petite size 6 but I'm curvy now, my boobs are huge and my nipples look like beef burgers! My hips and thighs etc. are widening again too and I have a swollen tummy.

I feel too tired to deal with LO most of the time :-( I so am happy that I'm pregnant but if I'd known it was going to be this hard with a toddler I'd have waited. FX'd the tiredness and sickness pass soon.

Talked to my MW about a homebirth but TBH I'm not sure if it's what I want. I just don't want all the interventions from my previous labour!


----------



## molly85

My midwife was really nice she summed it up i'd like control this time as the last 10minutes we're manic because they didn't allow for such a quick delivery


----------



## Broodypants

Stardust I know how you feel hon! I will be glad when they are older they are close in age but right now it's hard being pregnant with a toddler, who doesn't understand right from wrong running around!

I was all booked in to have a home birth with Erin but she decided not to come out of her own accord so I had to go to hospital instead. Don't know what I'll do this time round, I didn't cope too well with the pain with Erin so I feel like I should go back into hospital this time, maybe I'll try the birthing centre within the hospital and have the best of both worlds.

KMbaby, sorry to hear that hon, hope you are ok xx

So we have had a busy few days! Our new puppy arrived saturday morning, she's soooo cute! And has made herself right at home, strutting around like she owns the place! I'll pop some pics up soon!

We also had a scan today! Baby is doing really well, all looking good and they've put me at eight weeks 4 days which is pretty much spot on my dates. We heard a good strong heartbeat at 171bpm and baby was being very lazy and wouldn't even give us a wriggle! I have lots of pics and will put them up once we have scanned them in!

Feeling rough tonight though! Eaten dinner but really wish I hadn't, struggling so much with food right now... have lost five pounds in the last week cause I just cant eat much at a time.

Still I need to lose some!

Hope everyone else is doing well! xx


----------



## molly85

I've just found a dead cheap place to get an early scan I'm just nervous if I book sumit will go wrong. They do gender scans to ohhh the temptation


----------



## tmr1234

I want a scan NOW.....

Has any 1 used a droppler and found baby i have been trying but can't find bubs i found lucas at 8wk4 but can't find this 1 and starting to worry a bit but if i think about it it was 8wk4 with my dates then i got moved 4wd 7 days so bubs would of been 9wk4???? I will just carry on trying. 

I want a home birth this time but DH said NO maybe baby will come fast and we wont get to the hospital lol 

2 and a bit weeks untill my scan yay i am going for a 3d when we are 16weeks to see what we are having i just want to know if everthing is right as every test and things i have done says a girl and i would LOVE a girl there is to meany boys in my house lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Feeling well rested now and I'm back at work and I haven't been sick all week so hoping i've seen the back of it (which i'd love over christmas) I have the midwife tomorrow and I'm very excited and hope I get my scan date soon after as I'm dying to see little bubs. Found out my ex is having a boy and other half had his mind set on having the opposite so he now thinks it's a girl. That's not one person that thinks it's a boy (apart from LO who keeps telling people he's having 2 brothers lol). Having a few bad cramps that i'm worried about but there's been no bleeding so I'll wait til I see the midwife to mention them. 

Anyway busy busy at work can't wait til Friday when I get to finish for a whole week and a half YAY!!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

aw glad you feeling bettter KMbaby!! 

i thought i had seen the back of nauseas but it came back and bit me in the ass big time yesterday, just out the blue was talking to the porclean bowl, and wiped me out for whole day!! 

i am struggling iwth cooking, which stressing me for xmas as inlaws and mom coming to me, all the smells and raw meat just make my stomach churn and gag :( so going to be a fun christmas, didnt plan this well did i!

got my doppler in the post this morning, lol what a fun obsessive thing to play with, thought i found it but then dumbass me realised its my heartbeat no babies lol chicken little playing hide and seek, still fun listening to all the weird sounds! 

hope you all feel better sooon 
xx


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies, hope everyone is feeling well. I haven't been on in awhile as work has been hectic and I have had some nausea in the evenings. So far no vomiting, but I wonder if that would make the nausea go away. My worst thing is the constipation, anybody have any good remedies....I'm drinking lots of water and trying to eat more fiber.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am debating whether I should learn how to drive. Neither me or OH can drive and I think it would be a good idea but with OH working horrible hours he barely has any time to spend with us as it is so I don't really want to chuck him out to driving lessons. Whereas I have days when LO is at his Dad's and OH is at work so I could do lessons then. It would give us a lot more freedom on where to move as we need a bigger house and it would allow us to take the kids on a lot more days out and we can visit family that aren't near us (mine are on the other side of the country and his are up in Scotland). I know driving gives us a lot more freedom in lots of things but I don't know whether the benefits will outweigh the costs in terms of whether we can afford it and the place we move to would have to have decent parking nearby (which is difficult to find in this town full of disk zones and pay and display grrr)


----------



## Mosnippy

i am struggling with the opposite wants2bemomma! I keep getting diarhea (sorry tmi) and its bad, but apparently normal, its horrid, i have to travel with immodiums as keep having moments when no where near a loo and nature calls BIG time!! horrid!

KMbaby i would recommend it, my car is broken at the moment and i am soo lost with out it! driving really does give you that extra freedom, ok its stressful when you driving with LO in car, i stress everytime i have oH kids in car as you responsible for someone else then! but it really is worth it...Ok you also have added expense of car insurance etc..but so much easier then waiting with a screaming baby at a bus stop!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know that's the worry that i'll be waiting with a screaming baby and a crazy 4 year old lol. I think i'll apply for my provisional anyway, if nothing else it's a decent form of ID and will figure out whether we can afford it realistically!!


----------



## molly85

I think it's worth it. you can do big shops then, travel is easier and you can move out of the town a bit if need be your rent will be lower. If your not piccy on cars you can buy them cheap and low insurance groups


----------



## stardust599

I did an intensive driving course when LO was 3 months - best thing I ever did! We have so much freedom now xx


----------



## irmastar

^^agree with stardust on having freedom :)


----------



## tmr1234

I could not live with out my car as soon as i turned 17 i got driving. Now my sister and dad teach people to drive.

Last day of getting up befor 6am (if lucas lets me) as it is the last day of school for Rueben YAY! i love him beeing in school but omg i am so ready for the holidays now i can't stand having to rush around every morning to get him out the door then 9 times out of 10 i have to go back to school with some thing he 4got. I have to finish off Xmas shopping today and have to find a coat for DH that her likes i have got him 3 now and had to take them back has he dosnt like them grrrr


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Got the last few bits of my christmas shopping done yesterday...so excited. Got the midwife today too so excited about that. Gutted that OH is working and can't get out to come with me so I have to go all by myself :( but oh well i've done it all before I know there's nothing scary lol. 

Feeling a bit run down today, nothing to do with the pregnancy just got a really bad throat and cough so I really don't want to be at work.


----------



## molly85

I've a sick baby and food shopping to do.no one is free to sit with her I may cry


----------



## stardust599

molly my food shopping isn't done, i'm working, LO isn't well, i haven't finished my xmas shopping, wrapped anything, or wrote any cards. OH will just have to help me on xmas eve!

i have a scan on friday to check on things and see if the bleed has shrunk. bit worried as all symptoms gone, hope things are okay!


----------



## molly85

No symptoms here apart from the weeing.

We made it to the shops she was like a ray of sunshine in the crowd of bitter holiday shoppers.


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> No symptoms here apart from the weeing.
> 
> We made it to the shops she was like a ray of sunshine in the crowd of bitter holiday shoppers.



i am weeing 3 times a night still, i hope it ends soon. i don't have any nausea and have much more energy though. off to bed soon though as LO isn't sleeping yet AGAIN so i'll be up 5 or 6 times, plus twice for a wee and then LO will have me up at 5am. i need a break!! xx


----------



## molly85

eugh Mine might wake for her dummy it's quite hit and miss but will still head up in a bit.


----------



## tmr1234

I am still up 3 times in the night for a wee and my bbs are still realy sore o yes and i am still realy sleepy in the day but no sickness any more for a week now yay i was so over it i had it sins 4 weeks all day and night. 

I have to go food shopping i normaly get it deliverd but they are fully booked so i have to brase my self but i am leaving the kids with DH there is no way i am taking them with me. I got my Terkey yesterday omg i can not belive the price of them this yr i paid £12.98 for a crown but they where any where up to £35.00. I canb not wait untill my mas dinner even though i have to cook it.


----------



## tmr1234

I have just had a play with my droppler agane and found my bubs at last :happydance:


----------



## molly85

We're having chicken I nearly died at the price. Note to self buy it in November next year and Freeze it


----------



## Mosnippy

tmr1234 said:


> I have just had a play with my droppler agane and found my bubs at last :happydance:

awwwww fab, i still cant find mind where about did you find yours? i have tried everywhere, lol


----------



## tmr1234

It was low down on the left of center but i had to press down with my outher hand near my belly button so the bottom bit stuck out iykwim. I got the placneter (sp) on my right hip 

molly~ I was gunna just do chicken but we have it every sunday so it makes a change.


----------



## molly85

Mosnippy if this is your first you prob won't get anything for a while the uterus pops up earlier in 2nd, 3rd etc pregnancies
Worry not many midwives don't use them til 15/16 weeks


----------



## Mosnippy

thanks! i know, i just like having a mess lol i am not stressed just dont like baby already playing hide and seek with me lol


----------



## stardust599

mosnippy it's so hard if you've never used one before either! it took me until 14weeks in my last pg.

i'm going to order one after my scan 2moro, by the time it's arrives after xmas i should be about 12weeks and a bit easier to find. i used it alot in my last pg, i have unexplained bleeding throughout pg so it's reassuring if i have a heavy bleed.

sorry for the rushed typing, at wrk n don't want the girls to see haha x


----------



## Mosnippy

haha thanks! i knew it was to early but i got it off the auction and was a good price so thought just get it now atleast have it, but of course doesnt stop me habing a little play and getting to know all the sounds! 

cant wait till scan and 12 weeksss.... althought its going quickly! 

i have to add.. just dreading chrsitmas actually as I am really struggling with cooking and food...i have actually managed to loose weight. like 8 pounds... ok i am on the heavier side so its not being missed lol but normally love christams to pig out! but now i am not... 
everything raw and all the smells while cooking send my stomach churning! and then when its all cooked i can only manage a few fork fills :( 

is anyone going to have a sneaky glass of vino over christmas?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're having duck for christmas dinner because I don't like Turkey. 

Feeling a bit down though, pretty sure I'm getting a throat infection. My glands are swollen and it's like scratching. It's making me cough so much and I just want to be in bed. But two of the girls in the office are off so i'm doing their work as well as my own and they're both off tomorrow too :( Just want to be in bed making myself feel better as I hate being ill on Christmas.


----------



## molly85

We have colds Abby has been asleep i think for nearly 2 hours. My face is going to explode from snot build up I want my sudafed.

We're heading to the doctors at 4pm as she has a few red spots jst to confirm it's not chicken pox


----------



## tmr1234

I had swin flu last yr felt like i was dieing and couldn't do any thing with my kids missed out on every thing so iam going all out this yr if the sleepyness gose away


----------



## Mosnippy

oh no, try dose yourself with vitamin c... i am dreading being ill on christmas..i dont want to be the moody sick one in the corner :( lol maybe have a lucozade sport i read we can have those if you feeling run down as there is nothing or miminal caffeine it in and it might perky you up. 

we normally do a few roast on christmas, little roasts, like lamb, turkey and pork or something so its like a mini carvery so everyone can pick what they want or have all 3 like i normally do...but wont this year lol , i have my MIL and my mom with us.. 

thank god my mom is there she is going to help cook, if not cook alll haha as OH will be running around picking MIL up and kids and dropping off again..shame christmas is never good for him either. He only sees Kids for few hours :( breaks my heart, the mothers are so selfish and never let him have the kids for christmas dinner or stay over one year, you know take in turns... just grinds me..but anyway off the subject now lol 

i bought a present for OH from baby lol i know its silly but it will say to Daddy love CHicken Little (that is what i call it) daft i know but couldnt help it lol


----------



## molly85

Mosnippy load them with sugar and send them back! 

Lots of dads couldn't give a toss they should appreciate the intrest


----------



## Mosnippy

i know and he really wants more time with them, he is a great dad but they such bitches lol they only think about themselves and there family over christmas... irratates me.. anyway, luckily they all getting older and they like, hangon dad why are we never at yours for xmas dinner, and he is just simple ask your mom, i would love to have you but your mom already makes the plans, and they say well that is nto right want to stay with you ...so it will happen one year lol 

haha i do normally get them hyper and send back haha im sooo nice lol


----------



## stardust599

eeek nerves. scan tomorrow!

i'm so worried i'm going to be told something is wrong just right before christmas :-(


----------



## molly85

Fingers crossed stardust.

i'm fuming our lurgey has now been banned from a family doo, and I couldn't point out I'm pg with a baby and your banning me from getting another pg family member sick who's on their first wtf? Grrrrrr some people really do not think


----------



## irmastar

Stardust everything is gonna be fine, think positive :)


----------



## mommy2be1003

stardust599 said:


> eeek nerves. scan tomorrow!
> 
> i'm so worried i'm going to be told something is wrong just right before christmas :-(

I hear ya girly i have my scan tomm morning too..and im so nervous..


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck girls can't wait to hear how the scans go.


----------



## Mosnippy

awwwww scans!! good luck and everything will be fine! you will see and it will cheer your christmas right up!! of course you have to post pictures!! 


cant wait for mine, i still dont belive i got something down there and just think i have a phantom baby lol 

sorry molly to hear you banned! that is ridiculous some people are just dumbasses!! 

i feel rotten today again, keep gagging and thinking shit am i gonna get sick..should i be making a dash for loo.. HATE that! and my mom comes this afternoon and i have to tidy up the house looks like a bomb and more has gone off lol 

but at least its friday i suppose!


----------



## tmr1234

I AM DONE!!! i have just been for the food shopping and to get shoes for the boys and a coat for DH and i am so done with the Xmas madness. It was all push and shove not giving a toss if thy it it to you or not my god you would think the world was going to end or that xmas is a shock. 

If there is some thing i have not got tuff i am not going back out in that


----------



## molly85

We go christmas eve shopping for a laugh I relised i didn't get Abby a card so will def go tomorrow with the push chair as a battering ram lol


----------



## Mosnippy

we still gotta do our food shopping...looking forward to that ...NOT, but our plan is to go late tonight hopefully people will be at home already... 

i am hoping...

argh been getting sick alll day :( feeling really rough cant seem to keep anything down :(


----------



## molly85

Where are our scans?


----------



## stardust599

I got my scan!!

I'm 9+1 which matches perfectly with the last scan, due July 26th!

The haematoma/bleeding is broken up and almost gone.

Baby looks perfect, I need to accept it and relax now. I kept questioning stuff but the midwife said that although she isn't allowed to give me a 100% guarantee that she can tell me that today everything looks perfect and I have a healthy pregnancy. Baby measures normal, heartrate normal, normal sac size and shape, normal amount of fluid etc. She said that normally when a pregnancy is going wrong there is some sort of indicator on the early scans and I have nothing so to stop worrying!

Can you believe I actually don't have a camera? I broke it and am getting a new 1 Xmas Day and my phone is so old it doesn't have a camera :dohh: I can't use OH's as he'll flip if I put our scan pic online :rofl: so I'll have to do it when I get my camera. It looks like a cute beanie though.

It had arms and legs today so I can no longer call it "Stumpy" :-(


----------



## molly85

lol it might me a stumpy ;)

Glad it all looks good, theres statistics about seeing heart beats and getting beyond 8 weeks the chances of loss drop massivly


----------



## Broodypants

Aaah glad the scan went well Stardust! How is everyone else doing?

I am feeling more and more sick, was sick yesterday morning, well stomach fluid anyway! Hope this passes soon, I thin I read somewhere that sickness usually peaks around nine weeks and then should start getting a bit better.

We got up really early this morning and went to Waitrose, at 7am! Still got all our food and I have all my presents now just got to wrap them up now!


----------



## irmastar

Great news stardust..congrats


----------



## tmr1234

Glad everthing went well stardust and the bleeding is going it could not be nice seeing blood when preg.

Broodypants~ I am feeling really good at the min was feeling realy sick yesterday night but that was just because we had a big meal at MIL's and then piged out on choc when we got home.

wasn't there some 1 else having a scan yesterday?

only 16 more days untill i see bubs can not wait.


----------



## kittylady

Sorry it took so long but here are my scan pics (had to take a photo with ky phone so the flash is reflected a bit) :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0115.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0120.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kittylady

Glad it went well startdust, we have been given the same due date on our scans of the 26th July 2012 :happydance: I was so speechless I didn't ask many questions but she said everything was normal including the heartbeat. 

I've been out today and got the last of our shopping from sainsburys, I parked at hubby's work and walked down the high street and back, I wish I hadn't bought 8 pints of milk though :dohh: as now I'm pooped. 

I'm having a little rest before I tidy up the house a bit and put some washing on. :thumbup:

Merry Christmas peaches!!!! 


(just wanted to post it just in case I cant get on tomorrow)


----------



## tmr1234

I won't be on tomorre so i am wiped out i have beeing cleaning sins 6am and still got the hovering to do.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS GIRLS!!!


----------



## kittylady

I've just done some hoovering and now I'm taking a break and then on to the bedroom :)


----------



## stardust599

Oooh kitty so we are due the same day!! Yay 

Our pics look practically the same.

Sorry about the scrible over the top, for some reason they print my full name, DOB + hospital!!!

We bought 8 pints of milk too, only have 6 left already eeek so hoping it lasts! I drink milk by the bucket, more than my LO does!



I am all ready for Xmas, housework finished, stuff organised for dinner tomorrow, presents wrapped and under the tree. We've even been visiting the grandparents etc. so we can relax tomorrow! Damn just remember I haven't wrapped OH's yet! Argh.

We are going to watch a couple of films and have an early bed.

My very tired little girl was in bed sleeping by 5.45pm so fingers crossed we aren't up to see Santa at 4am :rofl:

I hardly feel sick at all now, still really tired though! xx
 



Attached Files:







scanpiccy.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mosnippy

Awww lovely scans ladies xxx just wonderful 

Merry Christmas hope you all had a lively morning sickness free day!!! 

I know I am knackered in bed now but want to wish you ladies first 

Chat soooonnn 

Xx


----------



## tmr1234

Hi ladys I hope you had a good day with your loved 1s i was busy all day opening and putting together toys from 6am untill they went to bed at 8pm i can not more in my sitting room now there is that much pluss my car is still full of toys from my mum & dads lol. I was asleep by 9pm. We have run out of milk & bread this morning so it is good the shops are open today

i am 10week where did that go? It felt like it was going realy slow at 1st but now seems to being going faster. 2 weeks untill i see my bubs i cannot wait we are going to take Rueben with us but leaving Lucas with MIL


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hope you all had a good christmas ladies it was nice while it lasted for me but we went out yesterday and I discovered a few things one of them being I can't stand OH when he's drunk!!!!

We had a massive row mainly due to the fact he'd said we could go home early and then he said we couldn't go home. We made up after that and i went home about midnight and he said he wouldn't be long behind me. Quarter to seven he got in this morning after telling me 3 times he was on his way home!! He was hammered and I was up half the night worrying. So now I'm ridiculously tired as i only had a couple of hours of unbroken sleep. It's safe to say my Christmas cheer has officially gone and I hate boxing day!!!!!


----------



## molly85

Lovely pic's ladies. Drunk men eugh had my own here. 

Next year will prob be an x-mas at home with 2 in tow lol


----------



## stardust599

We had a lovely Xmas! 

I am so tired though! Insomnia has kicked in badly and LO was up screaming from 4.30am this morning so I think I got about an hour? Just trying to keep myself awake til half 9 so I can sleep better tonight.

Spent Boxing Day at the MILs which was exhausting! You first timers have no idea what your in for :rofl: They are SO intense with LO - like 12 year old with a new baby or something. Poor LO gets so frustrated and upset at them. MIL also has her living room like a shrine to LO - she has at least 20 photos on one wall from birth - 1 year and then others dotted around the room, I don't even have that many of LO displayed in the living room!


----------



## molly85

lol Abby's jst discovered enough is enough OH was stunned when i said just put her on the floor the winging stopped lol


----------



## misse04

Hello everyone! Has been a busy few weeks, good and bad. My best friend lost her baby last week at 23 weeks, so gutted for her :(
Had a good first christmas with Connie though. And shes the same molly as soon as you put her down shes fine, just wants to be rolling around. She's got so many toys and todays the first day weve been indoors so have got the house sorted this morning. Me and Connie both got colds and coughs so have hardly slept with her the passed 5 nights so I'm struggling. MS isnt really here anymore but have been sick randomly twice think its because of lack of sleep, have felt fine though. 
Midwife came round this morning took all my blood and quizzed me on everything today so I'm looking forward to hearing when my scan is, she's also left my doctors surgery just to work at the maternity centre but i can still keep her as midwife just go to the maternity centre for appointments, which makes my life sooo much easier as its literally a 5 minute walk, or 1 minute drive.
Hows everyone else? :)


----------



## molly85

We've had to cancel the scan as OH is working so now having an early gender scan in feb.
Real pain having to wait longer to tell people as some people already know


----------



## stardust599

OH doesn't want to know the gender but I really do :-(

He's really insistent!

I think it would help me emotionally prepare better xx


----------



## misse04

Thats annoying having to wait so long!

OH didn't want to find out last time but I persuaded him then he was really glad we did so doing the same again this time, also helps with money to buy bits slowly and if it's a boy I know I can get rid/ try and sell all of Connie's clothes these binbags are driving me insane!!!


----------



## molly85

Couldn't do it couldn't wait lol seen as we are now having an early gender scan lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I got my letter for my scan the other day. Have to wait until 30th January when I'll be 15 weeks :( OH usually starts work at 2pm (when the scan is) and said that even if they say he can't come in late he'll turn up late because he's not missing it. He made up for boxing day last night as he finished work early, came home with some yummy chocolate for me and we ordered chinese and had a lovely cuddle whilst we watched tele. Made me feel a lot better and he spent all night apologising and telling me he loves me and he hates himself for the way he behaved!!! He was lovely, plus he paid in part with his hangover lol. 

LO is adamant he doesn't want a little sister even though the rest of us are all convinced we're having a girl. He says he doesn't want a little sister and he won't play with her if it is bless him.


----------



## molly85

Lol can the do the Nuchal tests at 15 weeks? If your not bothered on the results I guess it doesn't matter


----------



## kmbabycrazy

NO but I said I didn't want any screening tests done. I'm young and so risks are rather low anyway. But I wouldn't have an amniocentesis so there's no point. But I'm pretty sure NT scan has to be done before 13 weeks. I don't mind though I have to wait longer for the first scan but it means it will look even more baby like and I won't have to wait much longer after that to have my anomaly scan and find out the gender and it'll only be a week between seeing the baby and hearing the heartbeat so there are good things about having one that late


----------



## molly85

Awww.

I think we said we'de get rid if it had a couple of heads several arms and legs and a tail but they have been a joke i'm not really sure. Lets hope none of us are in that position!


----------



## stardust599

We are getting the nuchal scan done, i'm very low risk anyway but if something is wrong I'd choose the amnio.

I will be 12+6 at mine by my scan dates which they say is fine. I still think I might be a couple of days further though! It's best done between 12-13weeks but can be anytime from 11+0 to 13+6.

OH has missed my 2 scans so far but will be coming to this one and the big one at 20 weeks. Going to drop LO off at Mums though as don't want her there in case something is wrong.

Aww bless him not wanting a little sister. My sister was pregnant at the same time as me and the eldest nephew always wanted a boy. He got his baby brother but now he's always asking to swap him for my LO haha.

I'm off to bed - bloody knackered!


----------



## stardust599

I need to update my siggy btw. I am 10 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Mosnippy

hello ladies, 

I am having a nuchal done as well... not sure what i would do but i figure the tests now are not intensive, and will see what comes back from it as to what i do with it. 

Two weeks tomorrow till scan! has come really quick. will be my first scan, and oH is coming... 

had a dream last night i was having twins haha scaryyyyyyy 

anyone else back at work? sucks OH is off but i am working lol


----------



## molly85

OH is doing over time today, Baby is doing over time sleeping so I'm very confused what I'm doing lol.


----------



## Mosnippy

i would sleep or chill in bed with book or ipod playing games lol


----------



## molly85

quiet cuppa and a shower lol


----------



## stardust599

I would choose sleep!

I'm working my normal days, Weds - Fri this and next week :-(

LO is still keeping me awake all night! Arghh.

Just eating my lunch, mmm garlic wedges and chicken wings from morrisons x


----------



## Mosnippy

mmmmmm sounds yum

i need to figure out what to have for lunch, wonder what i can get OH to russel up lol probably nothing... suppose cant complain he is cleaning the house.. 

i so cant crawl back into bed, if i didnt have something i really needed to finish at work :(


----------



## molly85

i went to bed at 8.30 and got up at 9 lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Was having a lovely day until.me and LO got home. But now i feel so stressed and on edge i just wanna cry. Bloody hormones and to make it worse i won't see OH until Saturday now because of work :-(


----------



## irmastar

I am so happy on yhe 27th I had my mw appointment and she was aBle to get the baby's heartbeat on a doppler a lovely 169 BPM...now I wanna buy a doppler lol and my dating scan will be on january 11th. I am a little concerned bc yesterday I decided to clean the bathroom and I guess I wasn't paying attention and I covered the iinside of the toilet with a toilet cleaning spray and started spraying a bleach spray on the outside to desinfect and I guess both cleaners mixed and the fumes were so strong and I inhaled enough to make me feel sick, I couldn't even sleep right bc my throat was hurting,it took me awhile to breath clearly again...and now I'm concerned I harmed LO.


----------



## molly85

Babies not breathing yet we all do daft stuff like that just don't do it regularly. Infact once you've finished the bleach spray just buy a normal cleaner baby brain will have you bleaching everything you shouldn't lol


----------



## irmastar

Thanks molly!


----------



## molly85

I've sprayed a few items of my own clothing whoops. Antibacterial far safer just don't drink it


----------



## irmastar

I'll keep that in mind..do not drink antibacterial sprays or gels lol


----------



## molly85

Most people don't either lol


----------



## Mosnippy

aw irmastar that is awesome... i been trying with my home doppler but the little mite is good at playing hide and seek lol 

just got my consultant appointment through, its 4 days after the scan so then the injections start... not sure which i would rather have the ms or the needles :(


----------



## molly85

Needles? I'm still waiting on my appointment they've not had the referral yet grrr


----------



## Koolmami

Hi girls,

Hope you all had a good Christmas and a few relaxing days. Since this week, I had trouble sleeping which is not normal for me. I hate it being awake at night, not being able to get comfy and my brain not switching off! Any of you experiencing insomnia by any chance? I haven't received my letter about my scan yet so not sure when it will be. I'm 11 weeks today according to my dates so I can't wait to have it but I'm also very anxious. I had a few baby books for Christmas which I am reading but not sure they are putting my mind at rest, on the contrary, it's making me think more and more about things! Anyway, back to work today and tomorrow and then off to Hull to visit my partner's family and make the news public. Hope you have an amazing 2012 and let's hope all our babies are healthy and happy. :)


----------



## Mosnippy

@molly yeah blood thinning injections due to previous dvt an pulmonary emboli so will have to have daily injections till 6 weeks after birth :( midwife referred me when I had booking in app 
So weird how each town is diff think they would make it standard


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy - oh no poor you :-( the Dr's know exactly what they are doing though and will keep you safe and healthy. how are you getting on with the doppler now? i haven't got one yet, we are on a majorly tight budget and money saving so i think i might have to give it a miss this time! i have my scan on the 18th anyway at 13 weeks and then will have a scan at 20 weeks and hopefully proper movements soon after to reassure me!

Koolmami - I have chronic insomnia :-( It's quite severe and sometimes interferes with my ability to work or drive so I have been taking promethazine hydrochloride the past few days which is sometimes prescribed for morning sickness. It hasn't helped though! I find lavendar oil really helps too. Do you want the nuchal scan (for downs syndrome and other major choromomal abnormalities) as if so I would ring the midwifes as it can't be done after around 13 weeks. We get our scan dates about 6 weeks before here.

Hope everyone else is good too xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey Stardust, 

yeah they look after you , just means every two weeks i am seeing a consultant to check bloods, i knew years back that i would have to have them if i ever got pregnant, i have to have them for any ops or hospital stay or any flight over 3 hrs so i am used to it. Just means i get looked after that little bit more so its not a bad thing lol ok means more dr which i really hate and more blood tests but good thing i aint squeemish with needles! 

awww sorry about the insomnia, i have had that yet! i just feel like i swallowed a beachball!! like my stomach needs to pop haha 

cant wait for my scan!!! its exactly 2 weeks today! i still cant beleive i am actually preggies and have a little life down there , cant wait just to see it and hear it... oops i keep calling it it! haha only when i see it wiggling around will i finally believe! 

ohh nothing on doppler havent tried for a few days i wanted to leave it till a bit further along lol 

whats everyone doing for tommorrow night? seeing as 2012 is going to be a great year for us!!!


----------



## molly85

Oooh yuck little needles. I think I see them every 8 weeks they don't combine scan and consultant to wizz everyone through unlike the hospital I had Abby at. I know they will see me the send me for bloods oh the joys. Like you mosnippy I hate the bloods to lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're going to OH's dad's tonight to see in the new year. Poor Toby was really looking forward to it today but OH hadn't bothered to find out any of the arrangements and we've just discovered the party doesn't start til 8 o clock which means i'm pretty much going to have to take him just to put him to bed there. He picked out an outfit and everything. I'm not saying I wouldn't let him stay up but judging by the hour he woke up this morning and the fact that he flat out refuses to nap I doubt he'll even make it to 8 lol. 

OH suggests we go early so he can still see them but won't be awake for the party but that would mean i'll have to lie in bed with him and my styled hair and lovely clothes will be creased and ruined and i'll look a state before the party actually starts. And to top it all of OH's family will strictly not let me have a single drop of alcohol not even a sneaky little glass of wine (which I didn't even get on Christmas) so I can't even make myself feel a little better about it :(


----------



## molly85

Take some schlour and get OH to slip a bit in lol or trade glasses but that does sound Pant's i'll be in bed well before midnight even though Abbys sleeping til 9 these days


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm gonna head for a sneaky nap this afternoon lol


----------



## molly85

oohhh nice


----------



## Mosnippy

Omg omg omg just heard my little beans heartbeat it was amazing , I finally believe there is a BAby an not just gas lol 

Oh little ones herd it too they where so excited what a great way to end the year


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm going through a phase of worry and disbelief. I feel like I'm not pregnant and if I am something is going to happen to the baby. Thinking about investing in a doppler so I can try and find LO's HB since i don't get a scan til i'm 15 weeks but then I'm worried that if I don't find it i'll worry even more


----------



## molly85

lol the confusion of a pregnant lady lol

I'm getting out Abbys 6-9 month clothes sniff she's getting all grown up and tall ( for her size ) sniff


----------



## kittylady

Heya

I was going out with my hubby and a friend but my friend has decided to do something else without telling me. I rang her to confirm exactly what time she was getting to the restaurant we were going to and she told me she wasn't even in the same city and she wouldn't be back. Not even a hint of 'I'm sorry' or anything :growlmad:

I think we might be going to the pub with oh mates or something. Not sure yet :wacko:


----------



## misse04

Me too! ALL of Connies 3-6months are in binbags and shes in 6-9months now! Goes so fast, need to hurry up and find out if this one is a girl or boy so I know wether to start selling all the baby clothes I've got!


----------



## Mosnippy

Happy new years ladies xxx may it be filled with magic moments and hapy memories xxxx


----------



## stardust599

Happy New Year 

Went to bed early but neighbours were playing music til stupid o'clock then LO got me up at 6am! So I'm heading for a nap at some point today.

OH is having his lie in, me and LO are dressed, had breakfast and we've even done a bit of housework! Go me!


----------



## misse04

Well I can safely say I am very much looking forward to getting back to normal, I feel like I've lost every last oz of routine I had going, not being horrible, I love OH to bits but I can't wait for him to go back to work :haha: I also can't wait to get this effing christmas tree out of my living room along with its glued on snow c*@p that makes my carpet look like it's got dandruft! 
Anyway change in subject, I know it's early but just been reading another thread and was wondering who everyone will have in the delivery room with them? In my hospital I'm only allowed 2 other people (thank god) but I know others can be different x


----------



## bluecathy1978

Hi, can you take me off the list please. Sadly I lost my baby but will be ttc again soon x


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw bluecathy so sorry to hear huge hugs xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So sorry to hear about your loss bluecathy.

Misse- i will just have OH with me in delivery room. Had my mum and oh last time but i know what to expect this time so don't feel like i need my mum there this time. She can help by looking after LO lol


----------



## molly85

I'm not even sure i want OH there i went very internal with Abby so he literally passed me a cup of water a couple of times and But he will be there as long as he's home in time lol.

Bluecathy so sorry hope your able to return soon


----------



## stardust599

Urgh.

Sickness is back. Throwing up in the mornings and then nausea all day. I can't really eat again, I feel like my body just can't take anything to eat.

I've just spent 20mins throwing up and it was disgusting sour/curdled/off milk but I haven't eaten or drank anything this morning yet so it must have been sitting in my stomach since yesterday :-( It was disgusting! OH is in bed having a lie in, and the bathroom is next to the bedroom and he didn't even get up to help with LO, he did let me lie in bed most of yesterday though. Argghh.

Can you have a temporary intolerance to milk in pregnancy? I think it's giving me trapped wind, sickness and making me feel tired and sluggish? I've always drank around a pint a day before pregnancy!

I also have a horrible throat/eat infection :-( I'm exhausted and my whole body hurts.

And to top it off I am getting terrible insomnia, I'm awake all night and then needing to nap during the day but I can't really take anything useful for it!


----------



## Newlywed2011

stardust599 said:


> Urgh.
> 
> Sickness is back. Throwing up in the mornings and then nausea all day. I can't really eat again, I feel like my body just can't take anything to eat.
> 
> I've just spent 20mins throwing up and it was disgusting sour/curdled/off milk but I haven't eaten or drank anything this morning yet so it must have been sitting in my stomach since yesterday :-( It was disgusting! OH is in bed having a lie in, and the bathroom is next to the bedroom and he didn't even get up to help with LO, he did let me lie in bed most of yesterday though. Argghh.
> 
> Can you have a temporary intolerance to milk in pregnancy? I think it's giving me trapped wind, sickness and making me feel tired and sluggish? I've always drank around a pint a day before pregnancy!
> 
> I also have a horrible throat/eat infection :-( I'm exhausted and my whole body hurts.
> 
> And to top it off I am getting terrible insomnia, I'm awake all night and then needing to nap during the day but I can't really take anything useful for it!

I know exactly how you feel! I've been having morning sickness on and off, but it arrives most days. And when I'm not actually sick and throwing up, I'm just nauseous all day. Very similar to a hangover. Which sucks bc I'm not even drinking alcohol. I too got sick one morning when trying to drink a cup of milk. I love milk and have always drank lots of it but for some reason that morning, all it took was one sip and it was game over and I was in the bathroom. It made me so sad bc milk is really the only thing I can say I love to have lol but I waited a week or two and I tried to drink it again and I didn't get sick that time. So I'm hoping it was just a weird morning for me. Hope your sickness goes away soon! And if it makes you feel any better, I feel your pain. :hugs:


----------



## Newlywed2011

Good morning Ladies!
It's been quite a while since I've been able to visit, but as you can see from my previous post, I've been quite sick for the last few weeks. I hope everyone had a wonderful and safe Christmas holiday and New Year. I have my second ultrasound coming up next Monday so I'm really hoping to hear baby's heartbeat. I'll be almost 11 weeks when we go for that appointment so I'm very hopeful. Anyway, just dropping by since I haven't posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well, and if you ladies are sick, I hope you start to feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So excited...my babycentre app tells me that as of tomorrow I have less than 200 days. And I'm starting to get my bump and can feel my uterus poking out over my pubic bone. So excited!!!! Getting my doppler tomorrow too, i'm guessing that I won't get much done tomorrow evening lol.


----------



## stardust599

Thanx for the sympathy Newlywed!! It helps to know I'm not alone! Get a piccy at your scan so we can see!

km.. I can't feel my uterus yet - I've been checking but I'm quite kind of muscly/athletic in my stomach and the MW couldn't pinpoint where my uterus was til 25 weeks last time :dohh: All I can feel is hardness and can't feel underneath :-( I also didn't get a bump til I was way over 30 weeks!! I have pics of me somewhere I'll have to hunt them out. It's uncomfortable to lie on my lower tummy now so at least that's something. Haha dopplers are so much fun, good luck! Have you used one before? Go down really low like on the line of your pubes :blush: and press in really hard towards your back and bum! And just move it in a 360 slowly and if you don't hear anything move it over an inch and try again!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've not used one before so thanks for the tips. I figured i'd have to be pretty low down lol. I'm so excited. 
And I'm not at all muscly in the stomach area I have the thighs of a rugby player (I did ballet for 11 years) but my tummy isn't toned at all. I had a bit of a bump at 16 weeks last time and started feeling LO kick at 15 weeks last time so hoping it won't be that long till I can feel squidge moving around in there. 

But I knew someone who was a size 8 when they gave birth, they didn't even know they were pregnant. SO I know that those kinds of things can happen. Have you ever watched the film of Cats. The white cat who does the ballet dancing in memories was 8 months pregnant when that was filmed...bitch lol. 

Saying that though I loved having a bump and can't wait to get all huge and fat, I really can't!!!!


----------



## molly85

what the hell have i been feeling i thought my uterus was well up. that whole area aches constantly


----------



## misse04

I've had really weird pains across my stomach like much higher up than 'period' feeling cramp. No idea what that is... x


----------



## molly85

I'm selling one slightly used baby that is obviously tierd and needs it's super bottle but won't drink it and has just tried to slash open my face with it's nails. comes prewrapped in a minn
ie mouse sleepsuit with own muslin!


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> I'm selling one slightly used baby that is obviously tierd and needs it's super bottle but won't drink it and has just tried to slash open my face with it's nails. comes prewrapped in a minn
> ie mouse sleepsuit with own muslin!


:rofl:

No thanks hun. Mine is hardwork. She isn't sleeping AGAIN! She's awesome though, she's like my own little sunshine


----------



## molly85

she finally gave up now i have to move my ass to put her to bed


----------



## Mosnippy

lol you ladies make me laugh! 

i love my doppler and can find chicken little so quick now, love hearing that sound, althought the heartbeat is higher then my pubic bone, sort of to the left but halfway between belly button and pubic bone, the kids love it and keep recording it lol just so i can listen to it randomly... can you tell its my first???

havent been sick in over a week (touch wood lol) but have moments where i think i am but it goes.. still cant eat most things tho.. but do have a craving this week for banana nesquik milkshakes :D my sinful pleasure at the moment... 

cant beleive we all zooming to second trimester, we be there so soon. i have 10 days till scan...cant damn well wait..


----------



## molly85

Less than a week here till scan I'm wetting myself nearly literally


----------



## mommy2be1003

I love the doppler takes me a minute to find the heartbeat but i get so happy whenh i hear it <3


----------



## Mosnippy

lol nappy?


----------



## molly85

not yet just smell a bit of wee lol I'll go nappy when the dear sweet creature starts jumping on my bladder


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol just squirt some body spray!! Lol oh the things we put ourselves through


----------



## Koolmami

stardust599 said:


> Mosnippy - oh no poor you :-( the Dr's know exactly what they are doing though and will keep you safe and healthy. how are you getting on with the doppler now? i haven't got one yet, we are on a majorly tight budget and money saving so i think i might have to give it a miss this time! i have my scan on the 18th anyway at 13 weeks and then will have a scan at 20 weeks and hopefully proper movements soon after to reassure me!
> 
> Koolmami - I have chronic insomnia :-( It's quite severe and sometimes interferes with my ability to work or drive so I have been taking promethazine hydrochloride the past few days which is sometimes prescribed for morning sickness. It hasn't helped though! I find lavendar oil really helps too. Do you want the nuchal scan (for downs syndrome and other major choromomal abnormalities) as if so I would ring the midwifes as it can't be done after around 13 weeks. We get our scan dates about 6 weeks before here.
> 
> Hope everyone else is good too xx

Hey! I can't really complain about my insomnia then as it only lasted a few days so far. Poor you! I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: I said yes to pretty much every scan/test so not sure what the midwife will be doing when. I'll give her a call tomorrow. I forgot my mobile at home (baby brain already!) Hahaha. x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Got my doppler this lunch time. Can't wait to go home and try it out. I've decided if I don't find it today I will put it away until Saturday because I'll be 12 weeks then and it's OH's day off so we can look for it together then. 

So annoyed because my sickness has come back and now i'm absolutely exhausted all the time...I just want to sleep until the baby's ready to come lol.


----------



## Mosnippy

awww KM good luck hope you find it! i have to keep stopping myself from using it lol otherwise i will be obsessed lol i love that sound! its just the best little sound ever. 

trying not to do it till the weekend, when the kids are here again, 

arghhhhh so not in a work moodddddddddd


----------



## Koolmami

I wish I had money to buy a doppler! I can't really afford it at the moment and by the time I can, the baby will probably be here! lol :haha: 

Good luck girls on your scans, as I said, I don't know when mine is yet! I hope there is a letter today or I'll go mad! :wacko: Good thing is that my partner told all his colleagues already and although he is on probation still in his new job, they all receivedc the news positively and his boss told him that he can be with me on the day of the scan. :thumbup: Yay!


----------



## Mosnippy

aww awesome koolmami! that is good! hope you get your letter soon! i am wishing time away lol shouldnt do that but i am!

my OH is not keen on telling work mates, he doesnt want them to know, because he worries so much what others think, does my head in, as this will be his 5th, he has 4 kids from 2 diff moms (2 each) and works gives him a hard time, they tease him alot and he takes it to heart, so another baby with a 3rd woman is stressing him, (they where both long term relationships just by the way lol ) it upset me a little as i thought it was cause he is ashamed but its not , he assures me, its cause its got nothing to do with them, i told him to tell them to F*** off, lol 

ooo that was my little rant lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's better than some people I know I work for a Solicitor's office and some of the scrotes that come in here have got 5 kids by 5 different mother's so he shouldn't worry lol. Tell him they only tease him because he's getting laid more than they are, they probably couldn't get 3 women pregnant if they wanted too haha. It'll make him feel more macho and proud if he thinks he has super sperm lol. My OH was pretty sure his swimmers didn't even go the right way so he feels a lot more manly now he knows he can reproduce lol


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies! I have lots to catch up on, haven't been on in awhile with all the holiday fanfare. Have a quick question, tomorrow I go for my first OB appointment, since this is our first child not sure what to expect. Will they do a scan tomorrow? I am asking so my OH can get off of work if they are. Thanks for the info. Have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies,

I think we all have certain things that set off ms, milk was mentioned, mine is orange juice which is a real shame as I love the stuff but its now making me sick. Roll on second trimester! :thumbup:

I've got my scan with the hospital on monday 9th :) and both I and my hubby have the day off so looking forward to it. 

My husband finally told his boss, who then told him she'd guessed because of my 'glow' (my cheeks wont stop being red) 2 weeks ago lol :dohh:

So we've announce it on facebook as well, so now the world knows :blush:

Hope your all ok :flower:


----------



## molly85

lol the glow lol.

One of my OH's mates actually said he thought OH was a jaffa anot very nice term for seedless (jaffa used to import oranges seedless oranges)

Hospital have me down on the consultant list so just waiting for the appointment now i can stop worrying


----------



## kittylady

I'm sure it wont be that long now before you get your appointment :thumbup:


----------



## Newlywed2011

want2bmomma said:


> Hey ladies! I have lots to catch up on, haven't been on in awhile with all the holiday fanfare. Have a quick question, tomorrow I go for my first OB appointment, since this is our first child not sure what to expect. Will they do a scan tomorrow? I am asking so my OH can get off of work if they are. Thanks for the info. Have a wonderful day!!!!

For my first OB appointment, it was more about getting down family medical history, and your history as far as pregnancies go, i.e. when was your last missed period?, have you ever been pregnant before?, miscarried?, etc. I did blood work for that appointment too but we didn't do a scan. We scheduled the scan at that appointment. Maybe call your dr just to be sure bc I wouldn't doubt some offices are different. Wouldn't want your OH to miss out if a scan does take place. Good Luck!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I played with the doppler couldn't find anything :-( ahh well im sure I'll find it eventually


----------



## Mosnippy

aww, sure your little one will pop up at some point and you will find him/her :D


----------



## molly85

OBEM on and I already want to yell at the TV lol

God I can't wait for scan just to say there are not 2 in there feeling soooo huge


----------



## stardust599

Watching One Born Every Minute! Eeeek


----------



## kittylady

I watched it too but I'm not too bothered. I think I'm in denial and wont start to worry till 3rd trimester although there's a possibility I wont believe it's happening until it happens so to speak.:wacko:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think the beauty of the programme for pregnant women is that you can see that nobody's lying to you when they say you just forget all of labour as soon as you hold your little baby. Some of the horrid births these women go through and still they're cuddling they're baby and smiling like they're on drugs a few seconds later xx


----------



## molly85

Most of them are on drugs lol 
it's the dads that wind me up mine was sat playing on the computer and doing a cross word I hate being fussed so suited us perfectly


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm not gonna lie I did tear up a bit with the dad that was in the army last night lol, was so happy he got to see his daughter. But the other one did my head in. He would've been the worst person to have with you when you're going through labour. 

Molly- when I was in labour my ex sat in the chair and did nothing, didn't say a thing, and it did my head in. I was so glad my mum was there to help me and encourage me otherwise I might have given up.


----------



## molly85

As you can see from Siggy I didn't have a long labour with sharp rapid contractions i was constantly in the world of G&A so was hardly a good conversationalist but i did anser a couple of crossword clues lol. The MW made him do some mopping with the sponge I never did figure out why


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I was only in labour for 5 hours 19 minutes so mine wasn't particularly long either and was only in the hospital for 2 hours 45 minutes before he born!! But I was pushing for an hour and twenty minutes!!! so I really could have used some support with that bit lol. The contractions weren't too bad before my waters broke so it was ok before that but i didn't use and pain relief either so another hand to squeeze might have been nice lol


----------



## misse04

I didn't speak to anyone really just went into my own world :haha:


----------



## misse04

also hated the other boy on One born every minute! Wanted to punch him


----------



## molly85

5 minutes 8 cm to Abbys arrival so the only thing i was holding was the gas and air and monitor i'd been in charge of all the way through eugh not again. 

I had a weird dream after that I'd had a home birth, and was instantly up sorting my dads ferrets which i hate and I'd managed to name the baby Amelia oh and breast feeding hadn't been an utter disaster. Less chocolate before bed i think


----------



## misse04

:haha: I'm having the weirdest dreams, I was read to go into labour in last nights one


----------



## molly85

God is it worse because it's so fresh in our minds? Always a bit worry to wake up feeling like you've given birth


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I keep having proper crazy dreams. Tuesday night I was some sort of rebel spy trying to get hold of something before the goverment did but it was in my grandmother's house and I had to try and find it in a house literally full of people watching emmerdale so that was rather strange. And last night my OH was an international superstar actor making a million different movies at one playing everything from and old wizard to a gorilla. 

To be honest reading them back they sound a bit more like extreme fetishes rather than weird hormone induced dreams lol


----------



## misse04

:haha: Too fresh in my mind! 
Your dreams are much more interesting than mine!


----------



## molly85

lol getting kinky during pregnancy your OH could be in for a fab time lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

He is don't get me started. My hormones are all over the place, my poor OH doesn't know what's happening. One minute I'm horny, next minute I'm crying my eyes out and the next minute I'm rolling on the floor hysterically. I go from worried to happy to angry to sad quicker than a speeding bullet these days.


----------



## misse04

Horny, that doesn't even come into my pregnancies! Poor OH :haha;


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It didn't with my last one. He didn't get sex for like 9 months because from 3 months I just couldn't stand the thought of it and I obviously didn't want sex straight after I'd given birth despite his best efforts lol. 

He'd be like "please, I haven't had it in ages" 
I'd be like "Go and have a wank" lol. 
I couldn't even look at it. My pregnancy was so horrid last time I just though that put me there, no way is it coming near me now lol


----------



## Mosnippy

lol i hear you KM, i am the space i have all of the emotions within space of 5 min lol 
he wants to crack if i say damn hormones one more time! lol 

i have crazy ass dreams to, just cant remember them now, but OH always laughs at me, i wake up so tired cause the seem to real, madness

woke up with a damn cold this morning..just great! 

i recorded OBEM, so will watch it today...


----------



## molly85

I'm def in the mood shame i'm to exhausted i hit the bed i'm asleep in seconds for more bizarre dreaming lol

My SPD id playing up today i only walked down the road yesterday


----------



## misse04

Same! So tired!! Lazy day today, first in sooo long


----------



## Mosnippy

cant wait for 2nd trimester lol hope to get more energy.

my damn MIL, actually a few of my inlaws..or should i say OUTLAWs , have made funny comments to me, over christmas, saying oooo if you like this now what you going to be like at 7 months...

when i snapped back the first 3 months are hard work! , the back down oh yes i know, it is hard.

arghhhhh smack them lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My In-laws were laughing at me on New Years Eve as I played the part of the pregnant girl well, sulking that I was the only one not guilty and eating cocktail gerkins out of the jar, followed by a huge bag of doritos followed by a slice of cheese cake, then back to sulking that I couldn't drink haha


----------



## Mosnippy

ooooooo dont get me started on NYE, i know we can have a drink or two, but i choose not to drink on NYE i just wasnt in the mood, so stuck to cokes and fruit juices, but my BIL, ok being slightly drunk was trying to get me to have a shot at midnight, the more i said no the more he pushed, i could have sparked him out luckily SIL stepped in and told him to back off, 
now they think i am anel about being pregnant cause they all drank and smoked during pregnancies...
good for them, i just choose not to... 
im in a bitchy mood today lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My OH's family wouldn't let me have a drink, not even a sniff of wine at christmas dinner which pissed me off because they all drank and smoke through their pregnancies but now OH's mum has decided to pretend she's posh and all upperty and says it's common pfft she does my head in...she's so fake!!!


----------



## stardust599

We stayed in NYE.

I bought myself one of the tiny 1 unit bottles of Blue WKD but I couldn't bring myself to drink it so it's still in the fridge :rofl: Oh well!


----------



## misse04

Would have told her to F OFF KM! I haven't drunk but I dont actually like drinking, I only do it if I'm going out to get drunk. But we are allowed it in moderation so would ignore her!


----------



## stardust599

misse04 said:


> Would have told her to F OFF KM! I haven't drunk but I dont actually like drinking, I only do it if I'm going out to get drunk. But we are allowed it in moderation so would ignore her!



Same here, I've never really been a person to have a glass of wine with dinner or have a half pint or anything. I go out binge drinking every couple of months and get sozzled instead :rofl: I could count on 1 hand the times I've had a drink since my LO was born 14 months ago :-O

I am so sad that my little girly isn't a baby anymore, she was 14 months yesterday! But so scared to do it all again.

We really do pick our times, we just added up our debts to try and sort money out and we are £6000 in debt! So no doppler for me this time :-( And our baby stuff will be hand me downs too. xx


----------



## misse04

Ahh :( were lucky to have no debts, been saving like crazy to get a house this year so hopefully it wont be long, renting off my mum at the moment which is fine for now :)


----------



## molly85

Abs has 2nd hand stuff and sale stuff half her un opened x-mas prezzies were 2nd hand she loves them just the same. 

I've just started teaching her to pull herself up as I'm struggling already (groan) and she's catching on fast not quite 8 months old and the size of most 5 month olds wahhhhhh my little baby is not so little


----------



## misse04

I'm struggling with carrying LO in her carseat already!

Anyone else get headaches I didn't with Connie but I've had one for about 2 weeks now driving me nuts


----------



## molly85

ive never really been able to carry it because of my pelvis thank god for my oyster lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've been getting headaches the past couple of days.

I also found the heartbeat so I'm on cloud 9 tonight. Had a bit of pinkish discharge so i thought id give it another go and i found it x


----------



## kittylady

Wooo well done km x I use my doppler every few days just to reassure myself. :thumbup: I had a day with my hubby yesterday :flower:

Today my bloating isn't so bad so I hope I'm going to see less bloat and more baby bump soon :thumbup:

My mums coming over for a few hours tonight, she's really excited about me being pregnant as it's her first grandchild :happydance:

I'm just really looking forward to seeing our little one again on Monday :cloud9: only three days to go :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Aww first grandchild they go seriously dotty


----------



## Mosnippy

Www gladyou found bubs !! 

I am in bed with damn cold, no voice whichother half is loving , I am not as feels luke throat is on fire :( I haveeaten half a jar of honey lol 

Yay to weekend


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I got up this morning thinking I would rather have my teeth pulled than go to work. I'm just so tired it seems like the most horrible thing in the world having to actually do something lol. I have a sore throat too and some major headaches. But I get to go home an hour early today so not complaining (too much anyway). 

I'm glad I found the heartbeat too, I am seriously on cloud nine. I was getting convinced i'd just made the whole thing up lol especially when I couldn't found it and then tada the chug chug chug of squidge's little heartbeat. OH hasn't heard it yet he's been too busy working but he gets all of Saturday off which is a nice first since he started the job so after LO has gone to bed we're going to have a cuddle and he can listen to the heartbeat. 

I'm really excited and after I heard it started looking at all the nursery furniture I want lol. There's now a folder on my computer called "Baby Wish List" and I actually think I may be able to get it all. The cot bed I want is only £70 and it's brand new and comes with a mattress so that's not a problem at all and the travel system (pushchair, carrycot, car seat, rain cover and changing bag all included) is only £160 so it's looking good on the wish list front as them prices are nothing compared to some of the stuff out there. Just saving a bit at the moment because we need to move (only renting though but need to save the bond) so we have more room. But hopefully we should be able to move around March which is pretty much the 20 week mark and I'll find out what it is and be able to get preparing for our baby girl/boy as soon as we move in!!!


----------



## kittylady

kmbabycrazy said:


> I got up this morning thinking I would rather have my teeth pulled than go to work. I'm just so tired it seems like the most horrible thing in the world having to actually do something lol. I have a sore throat too and some major headaches. But I get to go home an hour early today so not complaining (too much anyway).
> 
> I'm glad I found the heartbeat too, I am seriously on cloud nine. I was getting convinced i'd just made the whole thing up lol especially when I couldn't found it and then tada the chug chug chug of squidge's little heartbeat. OH hasn't heard it yet he's been too busy working but he gets all of Saturday off which is a nice first since he started the job so after LO has gone to bed we're going to have a cuddle and he can listen to the heartbeat.
> 
> I'm really excited and after I heard it started looking at all the nursery furniture I want lol. There's now a folder on my computer called "Baby Wish List" and I actually think I may be able to get it all. The cot bed I want is only £70 and it's brand new and comes with a mattress so that's not a problem at all and the travel system (pushchair, carrycot, car seat, rain cover and changing bag all included) is only £160 so it's looking good on the wish list front as them prices are nothing compared to some of the stuff out there. Just saving a bit at the moment because we need to move (only renting though but need to save the bond) so we have more room. But hopefully we should be able to move around March which is pretty much the 20 week mark and I'll find out what it is and be able to get preparing for our baby girl/boy as soon as we move in!!!

Sounds good :) what cot are you getting?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's a bit of a small picture but...

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=kamil+wooden+cot&hl=en&biw=986&bih=632&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=YXtsUv_M23gonM:&imgrefurl=ht

(never put a picture in so i'm bloody hoping this works lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

https://https://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/m/mm_JrfHEZ00xQzWE-_9-AjQ/140.jpg

try again


----------



## kmbabycrazy

:( doesn't want to work for me


----------



## kittylady

How are you doing it?

I go on to manage attachments in additional options and upload pictures that way :thumbup:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

??
 



Attached Files:







140.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yay it worked!!!


----------



## stardust599

Oooh that's gorgeous!!

I'm not sure what we're doing yet. LO is still in her cotbed and will still be in it when the baby comes. I was thinking of getting one of the mini travel cots from birth - 1 year so it would still fit in our room.

I love this but would need to see it in person to see how long it would actually last (if anyone lives near a big mothercare or baby store have a look next time you're in!) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004H4W...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B004H4WNEQ plus I would buy a proper foam mattress for it since LO would be in it all the time.

Otherwise I just have to buy some Avent bottles (my favourites), sleepsuits and vests and I want an iCandy Pear double but it'll have to be 2nd hand as I can't afford it new!

We have all LO's playmats, toys, swing etc. Not sure whether to buy an extra bouncer chair since we already have a swing, I can't remember how useful it was :rofl:

And just sheets and blankets 

Oh, and nipple shields for BF (my LO couldn't latch without them) and *maybe* an electric pump. And some colic stuff etc.

And thermal bags for keeping the night feeds cold as I don't like to get out of bed to the kitchen. Already have bottle warmer and sterilizer.

Have a tummy tub for bath time!

Oooh it's all getting exciting and real now. I was telling LO today I'm sorry Mummy is so tired but I'm growing her a baby brother or sister xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'm thinking of getting a mini fridge and a bottle warmer for night feeds if breastfeeding doesn't work out again and I don't like the idea of an electric breast pump so I will get a manual one again. Got rid of all of Toby's old baby stuf (cribs, bouncy chair, playmats etc) when me and his dad split up as I needed the money. But that means I have an excuse to buy everything new. I loved Toby's bouncy chair as it meant I could have a bath/shower when he was awake and it was easy to carry around even with him in it. 

Can't wait to get shopping in a couple of months. As discussed before I don't drive so going to take a day off i'm thinking in April and go to York to mothercare with my mum so I can do the baby shopping that I won't be doing online lol. 

It's all getting exciting and feels so much more real after hearing LO's heartbeat


----------



## molly85

Scary all this shopping We've got to decide on a bed for the Abster as she was in her room at 3 months and slept a darn sight better than with me lol. . Ikea is my shop of choice but we'll make a decision a bit later on when pay is confirmed nothing as depressing as waiting to know what your works going to do.


----------



## misse04

I cant even bare to think about what needs buying, pretty sure weve got most things where Connie is so young.

Got my scan date through for 17th Jan, will be 13 weeks+1 :( was hoping for one next week!


----------



## molly85

depressing but babies make it go quick keeping you busy


----------



## misse04

Keeping me VERY busy!


----------



## molly85

mines just shared a huge dinner with the dog, fish cake brocolli, cauliflower and green beans then apple puree and custard the dog didnt see much


----------



## misse04

Mines eating tuna pasta bake, she had it last night too. Her nappy this morning made me be physically sick! So i will not be changing it tmo morning OH turn!


----------



## molly85

eewwwwww i hate to think on this one glad my nose still doesn't work right lol


----------



## misse04

Wish mine didn't. Any one else got any guesses what they're having? I think boy this time just because i feel soo different to last pregnancy


----------



## molly85

boy to but my bizarre dream said girl


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Convinced it's a girl. As is everyone else


----------



## molly85

Oh god Cheese on TV makes me want to hurl I love cheese


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That just made me want cheese, time to raid the fridge!!!!


----------



## misse04

Brilliant! haha for the 4th night running have made nice dinner had 3 mouthfulls and dont want it anymore :( Sticking to chocolate kraves cereals in the evening now :D think its time for a bowl now actually!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

MMM had my cheese, now waiting for OH to finish work so I can get my chinese lol


----------



## molly85

cow!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thanks lol


----------



## misse04

I'm getting chip shop tmo, I'm not usually a massive fan but a chip butty has been calling my name for weeks!


----------



## molly85

oooh I want chips but we're on budget food still and buying MIL a nice sarny earlier cleared me out


----------



## kittylady

mmmm chip butty :cloud9:

I'm having a jacket potato with beans and cheese for lunch and then I'm going to tackle the introduction to my course as it starts in Feb and I need to get ahead of myself because bean is due between two assignments and I want them done before s/he is born so I'm not worrying :thumbup:


----------



## irmastar

Wow I just read trought 10 pages lol my year started out bad..first I spent NYE by myself watching tv not like I was in the mood for something else but I hated the fact that OH was at work and the manager letted him come home at 12:10 0.0 and yesterday was my first day without a headache, they get so bad and finally I got a horrible UTI that the first pains I felt on my abdomen I tought was baby putting pressure on my bladder since it didn't burn when I pee (sorry TMI) so I left it like that and the infection traveled to my kidney and OMG talk about pain :( I am much better now but I learned I have to listen to m y body when is trying to tell me something...ifor what I have read MS is getting better for some of you..oh my internet is down and I don't like to post things while on my phone but I had to lol my scan is on the 11. So I'm excited for that :)


----------



## misse04

Sounds like you've had a bad week! Glad you feel a bit better now.

Can't believe Beyonce stole my girls name, I love Ivy :(


----------



## molly85

I'm pretty sure you can still have Ivy names don't belong to people. Abby has the same name as one of my Bump buddies babies as Matt named her she was fine with it. having the same name as a cousin can be more complicated


----------



## misse04

I will still keep it, it's just I dont want it to become common just because Beyonce's baby is called it :)


----------



## molly85

Ahh so what Matt said we're not having a child with a common name I laughed when he wanted to keep Abby as a name


----------



## misse04

I like the name Abby, Tom is starting to come round to the name Jamie and he likes Liam so getting closer to agreeing to a name


----------



## Mosnippy

I haven't thought of names , a few ideas but want to see the little one before deciding ,

I had such a crap few days, got a horrible throat infection lost my voice , other half love it of course lol but also got catarrh with it which started to make me throw up so aunt aunt much as nothing will stay down :( can't sleep thanks to really aching throat and paracetomol is not doing anything arghhhg hate colds lol


----------



## molly85

Hot squash between lemsips i swear by it


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy said:


> I haven't thought of names , a few ideas but want to see the little one before deciding ,
> 
> I had such a crap few days, got a horrible throat infection lost my voice , other half love it of course lol but also got catarrh with it which started to make me throw up so aunt aunt much as nothing will stay down :( can't sleep thanks to really aching throat and paracetomol is not doing anything arghhhg hate colds lol



No lemsips!! You can't have the decongestant thingy in them. I've just had the exact same - was in my throat and chest and my ears too!

Do you have a Boots nearby? You need Tixylix Syrup for 1 year plus with Honey, Lemon and Glycerin.

Use paracetomal and then make yourself a hot fruity tea and add a few spoonfuls of the tixylix (it's just honey and sugar).

The mucus in my chest means that everytime I cough I throw up, it's awful! It's almost gone now. Hope you feel better soon.




How is everyone's pregnancy going? The tiredness is killing me, can't keep myself awake. I have insomnia at the same time though but major fatigue! Had 2 naps today already, no wonder I can't sleep at night then wake up tired. Sickness is passing at least. Scan on the 18th  xx


----------



## irmastar

Misse Ivy is a beautiful name... I hope u get better mosnippy


----------



## molly85

Ahh forgot the decongestant as the granuals make me gag i have calpol when i need paracetamol lol.

Anywho I still recommend hot squash if you've nothing else in caffiene free and keeps your fluids up.


Hope everyone gets better soon


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies

Long day at work today, tired has reached a new meaning for me :sleep:

Got my scan tomorro though, sooooooooooooooooo excited to see baby again :cloud9::happydance:

Hubby has pretty much decided its a boy whilst my mother swears its a girl, I'm so confused :wacko: we wont find out till the birth anyway so I think its a bit irrelevant. 

Looking into going to the baby show at the nec birmingham in May, thought I could list what I want and the normal price and see if I can get a bargin :thumbup:

Hope your all feeling better soon ladies, I was ill yesterday but obviously it wasn't half as bad as some of you, hot robinsons apple and blackcurrent always helps me :)


----------



## molly85

Aww kittylady your a tough cookie waiting i have no patience lol. I have looked at neutral baby grows etc though mothercare just got a fab new range in here. 

Will you post pics? I'm on tuesday and way to excited and nervous


----------



## kittylady

Yeah I'm off tomorrow so I will try to get pics up in the evening :thumbup:

I think I'm really apprehensive tonight, looking forward to seeing baby though, but always worrying what if :shrug:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

kittylady- how exciting that you have your scan today, let us know how it goes and be sure to post pics. And don't worry, i'm certain everything will be fine. 

Unfortunately, it's 3 weeks until my scan :( so impatient, just want to see my little squidge


----------



## Koolmami

Mosnippy said:


> aww awesome koolmami! that is good! hope you get your letter soon! i am wishing time away lol shouldnt do that but i am!
> 
> my OH is not keen on telling work mates, he doesnt want them to know, because he worries so much what others think, does my head in, as this will be his 5th, he has 4 kids from 2 diff moms (2 each) and works gives him a hard time, they tease him alot and he takes it to heart, so another baby with a 3rd woman is stressing him, (they where both long term relationships just by the way lol ) it upset me a little as i thought it was cause he is ashamed but its not , he assures me, its cause its got nothing to do with them, i told him to tell them to F*** off, lol
> 
> ooo that was my little rant lol

Aaaww, bless him! He must be getting a reputation then! lol He obviously cares for you as he doesn't want his colleagues to take the p**s. :winkwink:

I've got my letter by the way! Scan is on 17/01/12 so can't wait. On Fri, I did go through hell and back though. Started bleeding very heavily, it went through my trousers and everything! Sorry tmi. :blush: Ended up in hospital, they did a scan and baby is okay. :happydance: I saw him waving his hand and moving his feet. So cute! My partner was there and my cousin too who came to visit me from Madrid! Dr's and sonographer couldn't see why I was bleeding so badly. They recommended bed rest and said that they call it threaten misscarriage. I'm sure everything will be okay but I don't like the way they call it! It scared me to death and I really thought I lost my baby. I also realised that the last time I had some spotting was a month ago. Do you reckon this is like a period? It was awful! Although we did tell some of our friends about my pregnancy yesterday, I'm gonna wait to make it public until that scan. Only a week and a day to go now. 

Hope you girls had a better weekend than me! x


----------



## Koolmami

misse04 said:


> I cant even bare to think about what needs buying, pretty sure weve got most things where Connie is so young.
> 
> Got my scan date through for 17th Jan, will be 13 weeks+1 :( was hoping for one next week!

Same day as me! I will be 13wks+4d. Mine is at 8.30am, what time is yours? Good luck! :thumbup: x


----------



## Mosnippy

Awww all these scan , good luck with scan today please give update!!! 


Koolmami man scary stuff but glad all is ok an take it easy! 

I got my scan Friday, can't wait if I don't die before then lol me being dramatic of course lol I go to dr tomorrow this colds migrated to my chest now an I feel rotten an coughing like I smoked 20 packs a day it's horrid lol hoping that don't interfer with scan !! 

Hope you all ok otherwise xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

:( So gutted at how long I have to wait for my scan...stupid hospital!!!!


----------



## Koolmami

Mosnippy hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies

Had my scan today, still cant quite believe there's actually a baby growing inside of me :wacko: I will update with picture when my phone is charged :thumbup:

So happy that bean is there, the NT measurement was good just waiting for the blood results to be sent back to me (I want them posted because that means there's a low risk, they ring you if it's a high risk).

Don't care what it is just want baby to be healthy.:thumbup:


----------



## Mosnippy

Awww awesome :) so only one little bean then 

I suddenly saw tonight I got a little pounch lol like it just popped out lol very cute 

Can't wait for friday !!


----------



## misse04

Koolmami mines at 15.35 got to wait all day!


----------



## kittylady

Good luck hun :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

11.30 today!


----------



## kittylady

Hi here's my scan pic :cloud9: 

Good luck molly, let us know how it goes :)

To everyone else good luck :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0163.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm so jealous of all these scans. But kittylady you got a great pic and Molly hope yours went well xx


----------



## misse04

Aww lovley scan pic! Hope yours went well to Molly x


----------



## stardust599

Aww that's lovely kitty!

Hope you are okay molly, not like you not to be on! xx


----------



## kittylady

Our thoughts and prayers are with you molly :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

LOL all my various groups missed me. My OH was home and I had a migraine and we rearranged the lounge and dining room.

Bubs measures about 10w6d lol no it isn't but hey ho she couldn't do Nuchal scan so popping back in 2 weeks.

Heres thehttps://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/395592_10150584513147464_646837463_11499808_36091107_n.jpg badger


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww lovely scan pics! cant wait for mine!

hey Molly atleast you get to see bubs again that is nice!

Misse didnt you also have a scan or did i read wrong?? could be the cold frying my braincells!


----------



## stardust599

Aww cute scan pic.

Molly and kitty I'm guessing boy for both of you. x


----------



## molly85

ONly my OH thinks girl lol


----------



## Mosnippy

i wouldnt even know where to start guessing lol... 

i started to feel human today..thank god after being in bed since friday....ok i am still in bed but i am working at least, and i am not having coughing fits that lead to throwing up (glorious) or sneezing fits.. i actually said to my OH, i feel sorry for Babs i am sure it must get a fright evertime i sneeze at that was atleast 30 times a day lol poor thing .

whose next to get a scan??? anyone have tommorrow?? so exciting as we all zooming towards 2nd trimester!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know, I love this teetering on the edge feeling of being between 1st and 2nd tri hate that I have to wait for my scan (I know I always mention this but it has really pissed me off lol) but at least that means I'll only have 5 weeks from seeing baby for the first time to seeing them again and knowing what I'll be having. Can't wait to find out which colour we'll be decorating the nursery or which name will take over from "Squidge" lol. 

Saying all this i'm absolutely convinced it's a girl lol, there's not a single doubt in my mind, or OH's.


----------



## irmastar

Kitty and Molly those are great pictures, so cute! 
My scan is TODAY at 11, and I am so nervous I feel like throwing up lol
KM- I know how it is to have to wait when everybody else is getting scans(I had only one with my son, and I was 8 months along) but u get to find out the sex the same day, I'm jealous of that.


----------



## kittylady

Thats ok, we wont be finding out anyway until the birth. :flower: 

Good luck for your scan today irmastar :thumbup:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't find out the same day as my next scan our hospital refuses to tell you until the twenty week scan even if you're like 18 and a half weeks lol. I think 19 weeks is the earliest they'll tell you. But it will only be a few weeks after. I can't wait to find out the sex. We've decided if this one is a girl we won't find out with any future children as we will have one of each then so it doesn't really matter because we'll keep some boys things and some girls things then I don't have to dress them in just beige lol


----------



## Mosnippy

awww irma good luck!!! 

i am going to try and see if i am allowed to video the scan on my mobile phone, probably wont be, but worth a try, i have to enjoy it now! as this will be my 1st and last (with OH that is haha) he doesnt want more, which i cant blame him as this is no:5 its a miracle he was willing to have one with me haha.. but he is a great dad and so good with babies...which is great cause i aint got a clue what i should be doing so expertise help! 

KMbaby that is shit, cant you phone and ask if there is any cancellations that they can squeeze you in sooner?? 

have any of you annouced on facebook yet? or posted scan pic, i was trying to think of a cute creative way to do it on favebook, but baby brain stikes!!!!


----------



## kittylady

I posted it at 11 weeks, didn't do anything special though :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

I've only put mine in private groups so it's not easily seen by work I am waiting to have my return confirmed don't want that screwed over so I can't get my full allowance as duw to several admin errors in my employment i couldn't get it with Abby


----------



## misse04

No mines not until the 17th, can't wait only 6 days! went to bed at half 8 last night, been getting so tired and reached the point of feeling like I was going to die last night!x


----------



## molly85

Eugh hate the tiredness i actually thought my brain was going to explode.

Feeling like a naughty mummy tonight we've put the cot on the bottom level so thought I'd try abs with a quilt see how she likes it far easier to use than blankets she's nearly at the capable to stand and rock the cot stage if she wanted so thought she could escape the quilt if she got to hot


----------



## misse04

Yeah I'm sure she will manage :)


----------



## Mosnippy

thursday peeps!!!!!! nearly friday the 13th!!! better be a blady lucky day for me haha (scan of course tommorrow)
argh had a horrible dream about scan, just madness! 
Irmastar how did you scan go?

i am cross with my mom, i was checking bubs heartbeat yesterday after dosing myslf with paracetomal , and been sneezing coughing and throwing up a storm since last week, thought just check, and there is was just gallopping along nicely..and sounded so loud, i recorded it (ok again) so i sent to my mom. when speaking to her last night , she said when i sent it to her, she said to her team in the office, my daughter has sent me.. ANOTHER heartbeat... 

welllll sorrrryyyy for trying to share my little joy with my mom!!! never do that again..i was so pissed off!!! 

just my little rant lol


----------



## kittylady

Wow that was cold :shrug: 

Good luck for tomorrow, my mum and I seem to have good luck on Friday the 13th or maybe its just a positive mental attitude thing we've got going :thumbup: hope you have good luck too :flower:

Morning sickness is back this morning, threw up loads, (sorry if TMI) didn't feel right since I got up though, I didn't want much to eat (had an actimel and a kit kat) I think my body knew already. :thumbup:

Hope your all ok this morning, how was you scan irmastar, our thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

thankkssss, i hope so! 
still you have this fear lying deep down in the pit of your stomach! already told OH i am going to be a blubbering mess and to have lots of tissues! lol even if everything is fine I will be crying loads lol 

atleast its my Friday today, I booked day off tommorrow, so did OH so after scan we going for a nice big breakfast, then we going window shopping at baby stuff (his idea :O shocking i know) then plan how i am going to post it on facebook haha so nervous about that lol 

soooooo cant be bothered to work.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

^^ It's nice when OH shocks you with being well into the whole baby thing and not just typical man about it isn't it lol. My OH said something that shocked me the other day. He'd always seemed quite panicky about having a baby even though he's happy and loves the idea he's going to be a daddy but he's never really been around babies so he always joked that it would be mine until it was 3 and then he'd take over lol. But the other day we were at a friends and they have a one year old who has an ear infection and she was screaming and he was joking about how he wouldn't have to deal with the crying and they thought he was being serious so they started trying to tell him being a parent is ace and the crying doesn't bother you when it's your child (blatant lie but still lol...they should've said doesn't bother you as much lol) etc etc and then he came out with "oh I know, this is all just jokes I know when she (he's that convinced it's a girl) gets here I will pick her up and never want to put her down. SHe'll still be 18 in one of them baby carriers and I'll be like 'don't you touch her she's mine' " Of course I was laughing on the outside but my heard just melted on the inside. Now I can't wait to see him holding our baby with that besotted look I just now he'll get in his eyes. I'm secretly sure he'll cry when it's born but he's Scottish so he might just put on the hard man front and cry when i go for my shower lol


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww that made me all welll up!!

i am a sucker for a man and a baby, i love watching OH with babies, he is really good, i can watch him for hours, i guess he has had practice, even now with his girls just melts my heart watching them give there dad cuddles and loves. 

arghhh im going to cry now haha


----------



## stardust599

Good luck at the scan Mosnippy - mines next Weds. Everything will be perfect 
Aww that's a shame about your Mum, I was obsessed with it in my last PG and my Mum and sis were always laughing at me.

Did we all watch One Born Every Min last night? The water birth was amazing - that's what I want, I cried at it. The shoulder distocia one was really scary though, I felt so sorry for that woman in all that pain, I think it was the fear making it worse for her! And the other girl did great too for that big baby. I had a dream about birth after watching it where I had a really easy, peaceful birth (it was horrendous last time) but my baby came out so small - like a barbie doll :-S Weird.

I can't lie on my tummy now so I really can't sleep, getting like 2-3 hours a night!

We are Scottish too, my OH definately puts on the hard man act :rofl: I have only ever seen him cry once in 4 years - which was about a week after LO was born and we both had really bad baby blues, weren't coping and weren't getting sleep. Apparently he was sobbing at the birth but I was so out of it on morphine I can't remember a thing! He is a right softie with LO though and very hands on and loving - he baths with her etc. but wouldn't tell his mates that :haha:

kitty poor you with MS back :-( My sickness is gone and I have much more energy too 

xxx


----------



## kittylady

Thanks ladies 

I did watch it last night, I've always wanted a water birth and I also hate the idea of an epi. I really want to go into the zone like that lady obviouslly did. I certainly am trying not to have any fear going into the birth because it can just make it worse. :thumbup:

Its odd really, my mother totally supports my no epi decision but my MIL thinks I'll change my mind. Yet with regards to cloth nappies / real nappies my MIL totally supports my decision but my mother recons I'll get fed up and want disposables. Strange world.

I'm going for a walk down the local high street in an hour with hubby after he gets off work to see if the walk will make me feel better. :flower:

My mother thinks my baby is a girl and my MIL wants a grandaughter so natually it'll be a boy :dohh: (at least hubby will be happy :winkwink: )


----------



## Mosnippy

aww hopefullu fresh air will help you! 

i felt like a bit of a waddle actually lol haha but thought i will be doing that tommorrow so will just chill.

weird how Moms and MIL differ! i been quizzed about all sorts already, like if i will have the baby christened etc i was like havent even thought about that, can i just get to 12 weeks first!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> aww hopefullu fresh air will help you!
> 
> i felt like a bit of a waddle actually lol haha but thought i will be doing that tommorrow so will just chill.
> 
> weird how Moms and MIL differ! i been quizzed about all sorts already, like if i will have the baby christened etc i was like havent even thought about that, can i just get to 12 weeks first!!

Haha. My "MIL" is a bit up herself and tries to act like she's all proper and posh. I like her but I hate that about her!! I think she's disappointed that we won't be having the baby christened (i'm not christened and neither is OH because she wasn't snobby- bit harsh I know- when he was born) she also told me we have to have a girl because she doesn't like the boys name and keeps telling us things we do and the way we want to raise the baby is common and it's kind of doing my head in. She's like "oh don't do it that way it's common" and "you should do this it's much better". I feel like smacking her but if I do she'll call me common even more lol. I don't care if she does think i'm common I think i'm a bit common. But I like it. I'm not scum or chavvy I just had a bit of a rough childhood and grew up a bit gobby because of it lol. I don't care for the "finer things" i'd be very happy raising my child on only getting toys at christmas and birthdays and going on holidays to english caravan parks. Although we didn't have much growing up I loved it and it made me appreciate what I did get!!! So she can stuff her spoiling the child and the you need to save money and do this so you can give them nice things and send them to posh schools. 

My mum is very much on my side...obviously. She raised her kids that way and we all turned out fine.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I realise that was a bit "ranty". 

Sorry lol


----------



## Newlywed2011

Well, I noticed everyone has been posting ultrasound pics lately and for some reason mine won't post so that I can share with you guys. I'll keep trying. Our ultrasound was taken when I was 6 weeks 4 days so it wasn't very baby-like but still the most amazing picture I've seen thus far. I'm 11 weeks 2 days now and we recently went in again but this time it was just for a doppler, no ultrasound. We were able to hear the baby's heartbeat and it truly was the most amazing sound. We were a little nervous at first, because it took the dr a while to find it but I had faith that he would. He's very convinced that I'm having a very healthy pregnancy so far which makes me feel so much better. We go back in 4 weeks for another doppler, then again in another 4 weeks for an ultrasound. By then I'll be about 19 weeks and we'll be able to find out the sex of the baby. :happydance: Good Luck to everyone who will be having their scans coming up! :hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

haha KM i sooo agree with you!!

i wasnt a spoilt brat, (well growing up in south africa not many are) i couldnt have everything my little heart desired, my mom made my clothes, it was cheaper, i had hand me downs from cousins etc. was smacked if i was naughtly (this happened a lot haha ) I think i turned out great, i dont like this spoiling kids nonsense either, my OH has the same opinions, but one of his exes OMG spoils the two oldest tooo much and does my head in, she has to buy the biggest and bested things for them. and he flips cause he cant (and wont ) do the same in return. 

i cant remember if there was a point lol 

oh i wont be christening either I am not a religious person.. but MIL had something to say about that! 

argh just busy bodies with nothing better to do haha 

argh so glad this day is over, but sooo nervous for tommorrow lol such a wimp i am!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My son's dad's family spoil him and it does my head in. Every 3 or 4 weeks he comes home with a new jacket/top or pair of shoes telling me he's been here there and everywhere. Seriously how many pairs of shoes do they think a 4 year old need??? It's crazy. He's got so many clothes now there's no room for them. I don't know why they send them all back to mine instead of keeping them at theirs in case he has an accident (unlikely but possible) or gets dirty playing on the park? 

The one thing they will not spoil him with...a proper hair cut. DS is adamant he wants long hair like his daddy (don't worry not too long just like "rocker" long) so I let him grow it and trim it when he needs to except his stupid nana keeps cutting his fringe rather than brushing it out of the way like I do. So instead of looking like the cool little skater boy he wants to look like he looks like a 70s flower child because she gives him a straight cut fringe. She has absolutely no experience hairdressing and despite the fact I keep telling her not to do it she does it anyway. I might threaten her with the fact that without my permission it's child abuse to cut his hair lol (it is but i think that's slightly crazy). It upsets me because i'm going to have to take him to get his hair cut at the hairdressers (a trim I can do...full hair cut not in a million years) and they'll cut it all off and he'll be heartbroken. Silly bitch does my head in!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

arghh that would do my head in! specially when you say dont cut it! i would diff put her in her place, 

i am not allowed to touch the two little ones hair other then brush and tie up etc, no styling or anything, i was taken over the coals when i put hair serum in them one weekend! its not like i dyed it purple!!! 

just had a mushy moment, my big boss, (my managers , manager lol ) just sent me a message to say good luck for tommorrow and to enjoy and give her update! i was so impressed she remembered , and she has been messaging me to check how my cold is!

anything from my manager....nothing! arghhhh he does my head in, thank goodness getting a new one lol


----------



## irmastar

Sorry I didn't post yesterday after my scan but I got a horrible headache ughhh...but my scan went great, the tech had to take more time taking meqasurements because bubba was jumping up and down, one time he even said at loud"gowsh she's moving a lot" in an ugly tone lol but I couldn't care less, OH was just amazed at how well formed the baby already is :) I can't post pictures as I am on my phone as soon as my computer gets fixed I'll upload them.


----------



## irmastar

I think I managed to upload the pictures from my phone


----------



## kmbabycrazy

They're lovely scan pics irmastar.

Mosnippy- good luck with your scan today. I'm sure the date it falls on won't have any impact. 

Feel so much better this morning. Of course I still threw up but the sickness faded soon after. Going to the council today trying to get some help with housing so we can get a new place soon. Fingers crossed. Good thing is my sister works for the Local Housing Authority so I know which strings to pull to get help lol. 

So jealous of everyone getting their scans. 2 weeks and 3 days until I get mine. Doesn't sound long. Feels like forever. Especially considering I'm 13 weeks tomorrow. Hate having to wait. But at least my baby will look very much like a baby when I have my scan and they won't have to press as hard to find it. My uterus is well above my pubic bone and my bump is well on it's way. It's no longer bloat but hard and still there no matter how much I breathe in...YAY!!!


----------



## misse04

Nice scan pics :)
I really need to win the lottery and get a cleaner, 6 month old does not let me leave her for 2 seconds and house work is behind, driving me nuts!
It was my best friends babies funeral yesterday, as sad as it was, was such a lovely send off for her


----------



## kmbabycrazy

^^ How sad. I imagine it must feel kind of awkward being at something like that when you're pregnant yourself. But I'm sure it was a lovely send off. And i'm afraid i'm winning the lottery this weekend so you may just have to wait a while haha.


----------



## misse04

Hmm well it was ok, like she's my best friend and her baby was 23 weeks so were at such different stages she hasn't really seen it like havinig a problem with me being pregnant, she still asks how its all going too and her OH, they've been brilliant, it was heartbreaking seeing her so upset though.

:haha: Maybe we will be sharing the winnings.... note to self 'must actually do the lottery to win it'.


----------



## molly85

Awww poor girl that must be hideous not even getting to meet your baby. 

Ah yes a cleaner would be fab. even though we're both home house work has some how got lost.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

misse04 said:


> Hmm well it was ok, like she's my best friend and her baby was 23 weeks so were at such different stages she hasn't really seen it like havinig a problem with me being pregnant, she still asks how its all going too and her OH, they've been brilliant, it was heartbreaking seeing her so upset though.
> 
> :haha: Maybe we will be sharing the winnings.... note to self 'must actually do the lottery to win it'.

Haha I do that. OH asks "are we winning the lottery this week?" and I quite often (more often now) say well it would be a bloody miracle considering we didn't put it on lol. But I have already put it on because I'm prepared lol


----------



## Mosnippy

helllooo ladies!!!

i am in love!! In total amazement but all went well this morning , only one!!! haha 

I am slightly further then i think, 13 weeks exactly today, 6.6cm and looked so cosy down there! was even hiccuping haha 

the NT scan was good so now just blood tests. 

still cannot beelive i have that little thing in me! 

Misses so sorry to hear about your friends baby :( that is just heartbreaking :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







chicken little.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kittylady

I played the lottery wednesday but I haven't checked the results yet,:flower:

I don't feel so sick today :thumbup:

Good luck today mosnippy and great pics irmastar.:thumbup:


----------



## irmastar

Sorry about your friend's baby,misse that is just so sad.

Great pic mosnippy!


----------



## Mosnippy

thanks irma, your pics are lovely! i only got one pic :( but that is good enough i guess haha

so surreal still doesnt feel like i seem him/her. my poor babs has a shnoz and a half of it haha hoping it grows into that haha

bless the little thing


----------



## misse04

thank you everyone, everyones coming to terms with it now, and i live opposite a cemetry and can see her grave from bedroom window so I said I'll make sure shes behaving herself :) 

Glad your scan went well, can't wait for mine! 

Housework nearly all done just clothes washing to finish. Me and OH out for a meal tonight, think we need it. Connie is staying at my mums as we never have a night off and hopefully will do us good. Connies going through a weird sleeping phase atm and a mixture of being shattered, pregnant and not enough time is taking it's toll on our relationship x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know how you feel, my OH working nights and never getting to see us, me working full time and being pregnant, the stress of money and housing problems etc is taking it's toll on our relationship too. Man this two kids thing is harder than i thought, and there aren't even two kids yet lol. 

Light at the end of the tunnel. I had hoped to possibly find the sex out at my first scan considering i'd be 15 weeks but a friend told me she'd been told no and she was 16 weeks when she had her scan however I have had people telling me they've found out at 13/14 weeks at the same hospital and it was probably just a nasty sonographer who didn't want to look. Lets hope I get a nice one and can put a name to the face straight away!!!


----------



## molly85

Can't help it if they jangle to good in your face lol KMB. I think 16 weeks s when it's dead obvious


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I hope they tell us. No harm in asking is there? So convinced its a girl i keep forgetting we don't know lol. I see little dresses and go to buy them and get.excited.that I'll get to watch all the Disney films i loved as a kid and that i can take her to dancing lessons and then realise it could be a boy lol. I wouldn't mind if it was a boy its just such a strong feeling like i know her already and it is my daughter in there. Gonna feel a bit silly if its a boy lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

How was everyone's weekend? I feel like crap today :(


----------



## misse04

Mine was ok, although feel like all I do is wash clothes and plates etc drives me mad! u?
Scan tmo, can't wait!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I had an alright weekend. Been really sick this morning. Sat at work atm regretting coming in at all I feel like all i've done this morning is run back and forth from the toilet to be sick.


----------



## Mosnippy

morning ladies,

awww KM that is awful, i been sick this morning too..just out of the blue , i was fine one moment, praying to the big porcelain god the next... hate itttt!!!

aw Misse yay for scan!!!! 

i have the consultant on thursday :( so best enjoy my last days of injection free life haha.


----------



## stardust599

I had a nice weekend.

We have a house swap!! We are finally getting out of this damn council flat and moving into a little house. Moving etc. when I'm pregnant and have a 1 year old will be HELL though! We don't have anyone who helps so LO will be going to my Mums and me and OH will have to move our whole flat into a house in the space of 1 day (it's a swap so everything has to be done at once).

Scan on Weds  I'm excited but nervous. I think we have 2 girls going for scans tomorrow?

I had sickness yesterday again, I had homemade pizza then spent an hour throwing up! And it burnt cos of the tomatoes. Ouch. xx


----------



## Koolmami

Yes, I'm having mine tomorrow. I was terrified because I am still having dark brown discharge but I've read lots of good outcome stories. Nothing changed from last Friday when I had that big scare and baby was fine so fingers crossed everything should be okay. I'll let you all know, girls. :) x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just found out my local hospital has upgraded their ultrasound equipment recently so looks promising for finding out the sex at my scan. It's the same tech they have at leeds and my friend found out at 13 weeks in Leeds (I didn't think that was possible but they were right and it was a boy) and I'll be 15 weeks. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!!!!

Good luck to those having their scans tomorrow I'm sure everything will be fine let us know how they go x


----------



## irmastar

GL to the ones getting their scans! I can't wait to see the pictures..
I was thinking the since we are almost in second tri we might as well show here our 12-13 week bump pictures? Who's with me? Lol


----------



## stardust599

Good luck with the scans tomorrow.

Meee!! Here's me last week. 'scuse the chavvy pyjamas :blush: It's popped a bit more this week, I'll have to take another one later.

My tummy is very hard and uncomfortable now and have been in a lot of stretchy pain today in my lower tummy and back. And very sick again!
 



Attached Files:







100_0198.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Broodypants

Hello all my lovelies! So sorry it's been so long since I've posted! Been keeping up with you all on my phone but hate posting with the damn thing in any length cause it take so long but have dragged the laptop out tonight to make some effort!

How is everyone?! So cool to see all our scans are coming through! We had ours last Thurs and all looks good, just waiting for our downs results back now before we go totally public!

How is everyone feeling? I think I'm finally coming out of the other side of feeling sick now, the tiredness is still crap though! And have been having some weird joint pain which I am praying doesn't get any worse and turn into SPD or something!

Loving the bump Stardust, sooo cute! Think I have a bit of now too, will post a pic up tomorrow!

Sorry again been so quiet girls! xx


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies 

Not a good weekend, work told me I was opening this morning 9pm last night (I realy miss my general manager) and my hubby was armed robbed at his shop he works at again, its been a year and a week since the last time and we think its the same people, I've told him to take January off next year :cry:

Glad to see you here again Broody and good luck with your scans ladies, pictures required lol :thumbup:


----------



## irmastar

Here is mine at 12 weeks, it looks like I'm growing more to the sides :/
Cute bump stardust..kitty I'm sorry for what happened to your husband, good thing he's ok


----------



## Mosnippy

awww kitty, that is horrible!! but glad he is ok!

awww everyone bumps look so cute! i look like i am going ot have a B bump lol 

good luck to the ladies having scans!!!


----------



## stardust599

Good luck for the scans today girls, nervous but excited for mine tomorrow! xxx


----------



## misse04

I'm well excited :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Good luck with the scans today girls. Here's a pic of my bump taken at some point last week (I forget when...baby brain)

I'm really sorry for what happened to your husband Kitty I'm glad he's ok xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-14 22.22.58.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mosnippy

heres mine! take today

sorry you aint getting a bare belly, i already have stretch marks deluxe lol 
so thought would spare you the trauma :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120117-00101.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

Hugs Kitty.

Yay on scans no chanse of a fat pic from me yet lol


----------



## Koolmami

Hi girlies! This is my baby! I had my dating scan today. :happydance:

Thank you for the good wishes. :flower:

I'm 13 weeks + 6 days so due date is 18/07/12! :baby:

Baby was so active! He/she was moving a lot and afterwards he/she turned round and was on his/her belly! 

Good luck to everyone else in their scans. :hugs:

PS: Not sure I'll be posting a pic of my bump as it's still full of fat and not hard... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0104small.jpg
File size: 188.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## misse04

Hello everyone :)
Glad yours went well Koolmami
I got put back a day so due 24th July! All good though!
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## stardust599

Wow! So detailed. I LOVE those scans. I hope mine is as good tomorrow xx


----------



## misse04

Was so good :) Yours will be too xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw beautiful scans girls !! 

I want another hehe


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Congrats on the scans girls they look great. THe more of you guys have scans the more I get frustrated I still have just under 2 weeks to wait. Ahhh well it'll be worth the wait!!!


----------



## Newlywed2011

I love seeing everyone's scans! I can't wait to get my next one done so that we can actually see what looks more like a baby. Our first ultrasound was so early that our baby didn't quite have baby features lol I'm with some of you on the bump pics. It may be a little longer before I can post one because baby is still very low and I don't really have a bump yet. Just my tummy. Which sucks because people keep looking at my tummy saying "oh look you're starting to show". I just want to say, "no that's my tummy, not my uterus." 

Anyways, good luck to everyone who has upcoming scans. Can't wait to see more pics :flower:


----------



## themarshas

I've been following on here but hadn't really posted. But I had my 12 week ultrasound yesterday and everything looked great so I though I'd share. Our little one was dated another 5 days earlier, moving our date to July 20th instead of the 25th. I'm somewhere between 13 and 14 weeks now. I've gained 3 lbs so far and our little bean is growing like a weed and completely healthy. They did the down syndrome testing and the ultrasound tech said that she didn't think there was any reason at all to worry but blood work has been sent in. He/She had a nice heartbeat of 166.

Here are some pics. The green shirt is me pre-pregnancy, the sweatshirt is now.
 



Attached Files:







12w5d 7.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









12w5d 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









pre.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









12w56 13.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









12w5d 9.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

Aww you bumpy lot. 

Fab pics. We're back on Monday for Nuchal scan and date me properly. the scan lady put 2 days on MY dates rather than LMP we :sex: once in that cycle so I damn well know when we hit the target lol


----------



## misse04

:haha: That made me laugh!


----------



## molly85

Daft sonographer made me laugh to she wasn't social enough to say i'd been peeing on sticks and temping lol


----------



## themarshas

I know when my dates are as well. I know when I miscarried (so do they) and that was the LMP date and I know when I O'd because of OPKS so originally my date should have been July 28th, then it was moved to July 25th at my first U/S then to the 20th as of yesterday.


----------



## molly85

Yu's having one big bubba there the Themarshas lol


----------



## themarshas

molly85 said:


> Yu's having one big bubba there the Themarshas lol

Seriously! I don't think I have to worry about a low birth weight haha


----------



## irmastar

Cute scans pictures everyone...the one from themarshas with the hand is so cute.
Oh and cute bumps..I just love looking at bumps


----------



## molly85

lol i looked at mine and though 2 days makes a big difference at this stage so might get a normal sized bubs this time ouch


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Good luck with your scan today Stardust x


----------



## molly85

Consultant here this should be fun


----------



## Mosnippy

good luck with scannn!! 

i love bumps tooo :)

good luck with consultant molly! i have mine tommorrow :( so means injections... i found it hard to remember my folic acid never mind to inject myself haha gonna have to set alarm on my phone lol 

ohh i also have a home visit from nutritionist of dietican or summat cause of my bmi, anyone else have this or know what it is?? argh really!!


----------



## molly85

Dear god whats your BMI? mines back down to 35 i think i'd turn that visit down nosey cow lol.

Yeah I'm expecting a needle today and an appointment for GTT at 16 weeks bleugh


----------



## Mosnippy

my BMI is 34 :( 

my midwife at booking in appointment said nothing, it was when i went for a scan the nursses or what ever they where said i was on the high side and need a dietician!!! i aint dieting and they can tell me what they think i should eat, but at the moment i only eat what i can stomach! so not looking forward to that!!


----------



## stardust599

Scan was AWESOME.

Dates got put forward this time so I'm 13wks 1 day and back to my original due date of 24th July  Baby is measuring ahead compared to last scans so looks like I'm not having another low birth weight baby!

Crown to Rump was 7.0cm, Head Circumfrence 8.4cm and Nuchal Measurement 1.7mm so all good 

It was amazing, you could count the vertebrae on the spine, make out each finger and toe and she gave us a zoom in of baby sucking his/her thumb. Baby was also upside down for most of it and then turned to stare right at us. Freaky!
 



Attached Files:







100_0216.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Wow Stardust sounds like an amazing scan experience. It's a brilliant pic. I'm fairly certain they're going to put my dates back so I won't be due til nearer the end of July as I got a negative pregnancy test day before my period was due therefore I think i must have ovulated late in the cycle. Can't wait for my scan. Less than 2 weeks now. YAY!!!


----------



## molly85

Brilliant scan there.

My consultant is fab I burst into tears at the hospital as i have some bad memories attached to i. Their happy to arrange extra tours etc , she's keeping my bloods to a minimum so I won't get more til 28 weeks few. We had the fat chat but then she offered me an extra scan at 34 weeks jumped on that and they did a mini scan to check babies heartbeat as the doppler hates me lol. Back monday for nuchal scan


----------



## misse04

Same day as me stardust, Glad everything went ok for both of you x


----------



## kittylady

Glad your scan went ok stardust xxx awsome pic, your due the day before me now :thumbup:

I'm seeing the midwife the 13th Feb for my 16 week appt (I'll be 16 weeks 5 days) and got my 20 week scan booked for the 8th March (20 weeks 1day). Really liking this midwife team at the moment, so efficient. :thumbup:


----------



## misse04

My 20 week scan is 6th march :)


----------



## stardust599

I should be seeing the MW on the 7th February for my 16week appnt 

And 20week scan on the 9th March.

I have an amazing MW, I saw her all through my last pregnancy. She's very much supportive of a natural birth xx


----------



## molly85

I don't have a 20 week scan yet bt i do have a 34 week one yay


----------



## Broodypants

Great scan Stardust!! Beautiful pics! I must scan mine in and put them up! Not got my 20 week scan date through yet either.

Damn pg hormones got me today! I took a day off work and went shopping with my Mum in London, we were on the underground and this lady moved to give an older lady her space, not even a seat but somewhere she could lean on the padded bit and I got all teary, had to really blink them away so I didn't cry!!


----------



## irmastar

Glad everything went fine for both of u molly and stardust..btw star ur scan pic is so clear! Amazing...
Ohh broodypants that was so sweet :)
I have my 14 week checkup on jan24 and I don't have the appointment yet but I should get it soon by mail for my 19 week ultrasound wich by the way is not gonna be at the clinic but at the hospital wich is a good one hour away ughh..but mw told me it is very important not to miss it as I'm gonna meet up with a specialist totalk about some things very important that have to do with my hypothyroidism :/


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My first scan is 30th Jan, 16 week appointment is the week after on 6th Feb lol. And as I haven't had my first scan I have no idea when my 20 week scan is but I know I need to book an appointment with my midwife at around 20 weeks so think I'll wait til I have my scan date through and book it for after my scan. Confused me a bit as I thought I didn't have to go back to the midwife until 24 weeks but she said 20. I might ring up and check because I'm starting to doubt myself a little which is happening often with my damn baby brain lol


----------



## Mosnippy

i go to the midwife next week tuesday (also the 24th) 14weeks and she has to book my scan, i should have it around the 2nd March according to my notes.. which is great as my birthday is the 1st so excellent present finding out the sex :D
argh got to go to the consultant today..say goodbye to non bruised tummy :( also i have to take the bus as my car is out of sorts , need to get that fixed lol pronto!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm hoping my 20 week scan falls on 2nd March as it's OH's birthday so would be a wonderful present for him!! Especially as it's his first. It's my sisters birthday a week after and my friend is due in the middle so it'll be an eventful week the first week in March lol.


----------



## molly85

Irmaster thats what I went in for. I hope your GP's kept an eye on your bloods. For something that's menat to be rare I know a good few people with screwed thyroids


----------



## Mosnippy

well my hospital visit was really a waste of time! but i do have a scan booked for the 8th, and i am likely to have a extra one :D that part made me happy. 

they know they have to put me on heparin injections right from the start, they know i have to go to a hematologist, but instead of doing that (which is what i thought today was) i first have to go to consultant who now refers me to hematologist.. urgently ...why not just refer straight to hema guy, saves paper work and my time!!

oh and i am going to be monitored for diabetes ...


----------



## molly85

eugh mosnippy thats rubbish. our hospital seems to have dual trained obs


----------



## Mosnippy

oh well... such is life!!

having a mate round for dinner tonight and cant wait, am doing a cheese fondue!! thank god that is one thing i havent gone off lol i wouldnt survive with our my cheese! 

i feel like wallace haha

how are all you ladies doing? sickness subsided?


----------



## Mosnippy

on another note, i think i am classed as 2nd trimester from tommorrow??? wow that sounds scary!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I haven't been sick since MONDAY!!! WAHOO!!! Still felt it but not been sick. Really craving some pancakes. I was craving them so bad I even thought of taking the day off on pancake day and just making and eating pancakes all day lol. Trouble is...i'm shit at making them and they always fall apart lol. Might ask my mum to come and make me some since OH is at work. If not he's definitely making them for breakfast Saturday.


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhh man, havent had a pancake in ages!! 

how do you like your pancakes? mine have to have sugar cinnamon with some lemon juice drizzled and rolled up and eaten!!!

mmmmmmm i feel a craving haha


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yep sugar and lemon and rolled up. Yummy. My OH makes me pancakes if I want them because I'm rubbish at making them but with his terrible new working hours we've not had them in AGES!!! 

They just popped into my head and my mouth has been watering at the thought of them all day!


----------



## Mosnippy

thanks now i have a craving toooo lol OH doesnt like them..not sure why... he is weird haha..

mmm i might have to make me some tommorrow!


----------



## molly85

when is pancake day? i like lemon and sugar or bacon thick bacon and burger relish yummy

i'm craving a beef pot noodle whoops


----------



## misse04

ohhhhh after last pancake day i ate them for a few months while I was pregnant :haha:

Now I want some too! I'm with you Molly, when is pancake day anyone!


----------



## misse04

21st Feb just googled it. Might have to make some sooner! God Connie will be 8 months on 21st of feb scary!


----------



## Huxley Bear

Please add me to the list - 18th July! Had my scan last week, the most amazing thing i've ever seen. My husband actually welled up which is something he has hardly done in the 10 years i've known him! Such a special moment, feeling very lucky at the minute. 
Hope you are all feeling well x


----------



## Newlywed2011

Huxley Bear said:


> Please add me to the list - 18th July! Had my scan last week, the most amazing thing i've ever seen. My husband actually welled up which is something he has hardly done in the 10 years i've known him! Such a special moment, feeling very lucky at the minute.
> Hope you are all feeling well x

Congrats and Welcome! :flower:


----------



## irmastar

Molly my mw is the one doing bloodwork every month,she said it is not of concern if my thyroid was regulated pre-pregnancy but my levels were off for like 9 months and just regulated the month I got my bfp wich makes me worry some..and at my last appointment she said my levels were a little bit off but to keep taking the same medicine wich is 88 mg of levothyroxine??? I suck at asking important questions but next appointment I'll make sure to ask everything I need to know! I feel my levels are not right because I have being sleeping DAY and NIGHT it's ridiculous..I don't have energy to even clean the house and I'm tired of it..ok rant over lol


----------



## molly85

jeasus thats not right your levels should be well within range you need to go to the endocrinologist or gp rather than your midwife wonky levels can have an effect on brain devolpment and breast feeding plus your overall health. sheeesh naughty mifwife in pregnancy even if it's only a tiny bit off it needs adjusting probably to 100mcgs. Big hugschase it and get it sorted


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My friend told me I'm crazy this morning because I'm getting my travel system today. A friend of mine was selling it less than a year old. It cost £900 to buy from boots, she's selling it for £100 because she wants it moving fast. Well I wasn't going to pass that up was I?


----------



## stardust599

Welcome Huxley_Bear! Our scan was very amazing too! Tell us some more about yourself.

I'm Stardust, I'm 21 and have a 1 year old, a dog, a cat and a lovely welder OH. I work for the local Council but will be giving it up to be a stay at home Mum when baby no 2 arrives.

irmastar I hope your levels regulate soon hun. I don't know anything about it. The tiredness could be normal though cos I sleep all night and day too 

km.. which travel system is it? we're going for a double! 

xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Stardust- it's the Bebecar Vector


----------



## molly85

Stardust have you looked at any doubles yet I'm thoroughly depressed at the size of the 2nd hand one we got


----------



## stardust599

km I just looked, you are right, it looks awesome and you would never get it at that price on eBay! Quite right to go for it, I would!

molly, we have looked at loads. I would LOVE the Baby Jogger City Select but just can't afford it even second hand :-( It looks amazing. Same with the iCandy Peach but it's out of my league. So I think we are getting a 2nd hand iCandy Pear if I can find one around the £300 mark. But my cousin has an Out N About Nipper 360 I'm begging her to sell me cos her eldest has just turned 3 and they mostly use a single now. She has a Jane Powertwin tandem 3 wheeler which my sister is buying her, it's a great double too and not too expensive xx


----------



## Broodypants

Hi all!! I've been looking at doubles too, seen a couple I really like! Ours has to be zn off roader with walking the dogs every day.

Got our downs results back yesterday, nice and low again, 1 in 100000 chance same as Erin so really pleased about that! Going to go public on Facebook tonight I think! Told my two bosses at workand they were cool, not that couldn't be but it's nice to have told them!


----------



## Broodypants

Just had a look and it's the Out and About I like too Stardust! Has your cousin been pleased with it?


----------



## molly85

i worry about the width on the side by side, weight etc as I am worried after this on my mobility will be severally hampered


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Molly I've pushed both side by side and one in front of the other and side by side is definitely easier. It's so hard to get up curbs when it's a tandem!! And feels much heavier to push


----------



## molly85

I think i'm going to be a tight wad and wait for baby to arrive. if it's a girl we don't really need much if it's a boy clothes are about it and i sure as heck won't get as much as with abby


----------



## molly85

we have our cheapy job for the moment and that will cover most bases until we know what we need


----------



## Mosnippy

wow i feel sooooooooo brain dead with prams, i havent a clue what i want or need haha and i really dont want to spend a fortune either! i am shocked that some prams are the same price as a car!!

i guess will have to start looking ito it haha

awww broody pants that is great! i went public last friday after scan and it was a great response :D i posted picture of scan saying, so it turns out it wasnt gas! haha


----------



## molly85

Mosnippy my dad spent a fortune on ours and a really basic buggy with car seat would have done. THey don't really like rear facing when the can sit so a cheap travel system would do the job they face you until you get sick of lugging the carseat about by which point they want to look around and if your pushing your not looking at them anyway


----------



## stardust599

Aww molly, I totally disagree :-( I LOVED having my LO rear facing and chatting to her, singing to her, playing silly games etc. on long walks. I changed to a 3 wheel forward facing one when she was about 10 months and have hated it ever since. That why I want the iCandy doubles cos I can have them both facing me! It's my only worry about the Out N About Nipper, you can't see baby from newborn but my cousin says otherwise it's fantastic, so light, small to fold, never found a doorway or shop it doesn't go through and so easy to steer too.

I do agree about not spending ridiculous money though, go for something second hand unless you have money to burn LOL. We spent £600 on our Oyster when it was first released and although it was fab it looked exactly like the slightly scratched etc. second hand ones you can buy for £200 and we could have gone on a holiday with the difference! 

We have a limit of £300 for our double, £400 at a push! And it will have to be found soon as need to pay it up over the next 5/6 months or so xx


----------



## molly85

Abbys really independent she hates being in a pushchair or car seat i tried telling her she needs to learn to walk and she can get out. We have the oyster as we're not big walkers we could have saved£100 on the carrycot as it doesnt really fit in the car


----------



## Koolmami

Huxley Bear said:


> Please add me to the list - 18th July! Had my scan last week, the most amazing thing i've ever seen. My husband actually welled up which is something he has hardly done in the 10 years i've known him! Such a special moment, feeling very lucky at the minute.
> Hope you are all feeling well x

Same due date as me! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> Abbys really independent she hates being in a pushchair or car seat i tried telling her she needs to learn to walk and she can get out. We have the oyster as we're not big walkers we could have saved£100 on the carrycot as it doesnt really fit in the car


My LO probably would prefer to forward face but I'm so obseseed if i had my own way I'd still have her facing me if I could :rofl: She never liked the seat on the Oyser though as it's too open and she always like to be in her cosy cocoon, I kept her in the carrycot until 7 months (she even slept in it at night until then) and then swapped it for a Loola until we got our 3 wheeler for walking the dog! xx


----------



## misse04

I've given up all hope on double prams! After lusting after the bugaboo donkey reality hit and I realised 1. I cant afford it (even 2nd hand) 2. It wont fit in my car (whats the point)! So as much as I dont really like it I think I'm just going to get a double stroller. Or when I win the lottery I will get a nice Range Rover to fit my big pram in :haha:


----------



## molly85

I had to switch her at 5 months as she was sitting and trying to dangle out of it nosey child lol I know what the instructions say and she was tiny for 5 months but happy baby = happy mummy


----------



## molly85

you'll never load it into a rangerover boot lol

Mines ways a ton we may have to buy a lighter one pureley as i wil.l be practically disabled


----------



## misse04

If I've won the lottery I'll get someone to do it for me :haha:


----------



## molly1207

Hi everyone,

Do you mind if I join again :shy:. I was here at the beginning but I was just constantly panicking and convinced myself that something bad had happened. So I've just been keeping quiet and religiously stalking the thread instead. Rude I know, I'm sorry!

But no, everything is fine :cloud9:. Had to go for private nuchal scan because I couldn't get an appointment early enough for one on the NHS. It went amazing though, bubs measures a full 7 days ahead, which is totally wrong unless clearblue fertility monitor, ovulation tests, AND temping was incorrect. So, so much for me being a nervous wreck since the second I found out, looks like I've been growing a little porker! :haha:

Went for my first appointment with the midwife today anyway, she couldn't get blood out of either arm so that wasn't a pleasant experience! Got to go to the phlebotomist now to see if they can do any better!
I've felt awful keeping quiet these past few weeks, felt like some nosey neighbour with my ear pressed up against the garden fence! So glad I can join you again :happydance:!

Here's my scan pic. Any gender guesses are more than welcome :) I've booked a gender scan for 11th February and I can't wait, it'll be like Christmas only better :haha: Sorry for the essay I got a little carried away! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







b...jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

MOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank god your ok you daft woman welcome back weird these dating scans our will be confirmed on monday if they stay the same i'm 2 days ahead of my dates lol


----------



## molly1207

Haha thanks Molly! :shy: It strange, seems quite a few of us have been put forward a few days by our scans!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think I ovulated late in my cycle so I should be put back a few days but with size of my belly I'm not so sure...grown again this past week and heartbeat sounds louder on doppler which means i'm guessing the uterus is moves forward and they've not as much room to swim about until that part grows again. Don't have my first scan until a week on MOnday. Hoping they put me forward rather than back as I think they'll be more likely to tell me the gender then lol

OH and welcome back Molly. Glad everything's ok and you're growing a nice healthy big baby in there xx


----------



## misse04

I got put back a day! Was convinced I would be put forward too!


----------



## molly1207

kmbaby - I can't believe it's a week on Monday! I can remember right at the beginning when you said you wouldn't be scanned until around 16 weeks and I thought 'god that's ages away', but it's come round so fast! Fx you find out the gender! I'm sure they'll have a sneaky peak if you give them you're best smile :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Loads of people having the scans at my local hospital lately have been left waiting...some for up to two hours. I'm hoping I have to wait ages and then I can use that to guilt them into it lol


----------



## kittylady

Hey Molly welcome back :thumbup:

I cant believe we're all on the threshold of the second trimester, I remember when this group began, seems so long ago :thumbup:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

14 weeks...and officially 3 months today x


----------



## Huxley Bear

Mosnippy said:


> wow i feel sooooooooo brain dead with prams, i havent a clue what i want or need haha and i really dont want to spend a fortune either! i am shocked that some prams are the same price as a car!!
> 
> i guess will have to start looking ito it haha
> 
> awww broody pants that is great! i went public last friday after scan and it was a great response :D i posted picture of scan saying, so it turns out it wasnt gas! haha

I haven't looked at one piece of baby equipment/furniture yet! Everytime I start it gets too much and I close the book/webpage!!! I really have no idea what i'm doing TBH! :dohh:


----------



## Huxley Bear

stardust599 said:


> Welcome Huxley_Bear! Our scan was very amazing too! Tell us some more about yourself.
> 
> I'm Stardust, I'm 21 and have a 1 year old, a dog, a cat and a lovely welder OH. I work for the local Council but will be giving it up to be a stay at home Mum when baby no 2 arrives.
> 
> irmastar I hope your levels regulate soon hun. I don't know anything about it. The tiredness could be normal though cos I sleep all night and day too
> 
> km.. which travel system is it? we're going for a double!
> 
> xx

Hiya Stardust! I'm 30, this is going to be our first baby and the first in our family - both sides! Grandparents 2B are very excited!!! I'm a full-time teacher, not sure what i'm going to do about work yet, will have to see how much the bank balances change once baby arrives! Me and the OH are pretty clueless about the baby stuff! I obvioulsy know loads about the bigger kids but as for babies....:shrug: I'll be looking for tips from you guys!! Do you know the sex of your second baby? Planning to find out? We've decided not to. Yay to the weekend! x


----------



## molly85

don't read the magazines or to many books and don't buy loads of stuff or spend loads lol.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

picked up the travel system today, and finally got my pancake fix this morning. So I've been a very happy bunny XD


----------



## molly85

ooh fab is it as good as you thought?
I have plans to get my potted poodle tp


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey guys!! 

Wow had few pages to catch up on!! 

Welcome back Molly glad all is well!! 
Thanks Huxley , I'm clueless too , but as I am a gadget queen relying on my iPod app to tell me what I need haha

I been in bed all day woke up fine full of the joys! Had craving for some pineapple had that was happy then blam!!! I'm praying to toilet bowl ! Clearly buns did not like pineapple :( so felt shit ever since :( 
OH is out with his two littlens at movies while I am feeling sorry for myself :( 

Love being pregnant !!!! Lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I definitely think the pancake craving is sticking with my throughout as the craving hasn't gone away despite the fact I made a huge batch and ate them all lol. The travel system is good, bigger than I thought. It's in my mum's car waiting to go to OH's mum's as we're living with my mum atm until we get the house sorted and there's not enough room for it lol. Gotta get rid of LO's old push chair. He's four two weeks today...terrifying!!!


----------



## molly85

lol yep four definitely means walking you'll be going slower in a few weeks anyway lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We barely use his pushchair anyway only when I'm feeling extra lazy lol. It's just in the way. And yeah not looking forward to having to set off earlier, means getting up earlier lol...sucks


----------



## Broodypants

Evenin girls! How are you all doing?

Welcome back Molly! Glad all is going well! And welcome Huxley!! I will go and add your due date in a bit.

We have just gone public on Facebook tonight! It's all official now


----------



## Huxley Bear

Koolmami said:


> Huxley Bear said:
> 
> 
> Please add me to the list - 18th July! Had my scan last week, the most amazing thing i've ever seen. My husband actually welled up which is something he has hardly done in the 10 years i've known him! Such a special moment, feeling very lucky at the minute.
> Hope you are all feeling well x
> 
> Same due date as me! Yay! :happydance:Click to expand...

Very exciting! I was confused by the date of conception though. They said the magic happened the day before my period? I thought this was very unlikely?! Did you have a similar experience with the dates?


----------



## kittylady

I have heard of people having bleeding around the time their period is due, but its not their period and they're already pregnant.


----------



## molly85

The date weirdness continues my ticker has always run by LMP bean is now dated as being 13 weeks not 12+2 as of conception bleeding heck! as we only had 1 shot i know the date we conceived looking at a much bigger baby this time yikes!

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/405719_10150612592747464_646837463_11593638_1359460185_n.jpg


----------



## stardust599

Big baby then haha! I bet your own date is the one most accurate too! It does look big, how much did your LO weigh?

They put my dates forward 3 weeks with my LO saying she was measuring big at the first scans then there was a big panic over her weight in late pregnancy as she was a month behind and they induced at their 38weeks when I think I was only 36ish and LO weighed only 5lb8 and had no fat stores, badly jaundiced, immature digestive system etc. I think they just f***ed my dates at the start and she was far too early when they induced me!

I would LOVE to get to my due date this time, or even a week before!


----------



## Broodypants

Oooh big one then Molly!! How big was Abby? I am pretty much bang on my dates so no worries there, Erin was only 8lb2 at two weeks over so not too big.

Huxley, that's odd! I think they have that a bit out!

Stardust it's crap when they bring you forward, so many women get so pleased about it but the way I look at it there's so much more chance of being induced for going over when you would really be about on time... I suppose it's not great if they put you back either in case there are any problems with the placenta etc!


----------



## molly85

5lb 10oz. she supposedly had heat regulation problems. she runs cold like me now lol. there was something up with her feeding though cold have been my thyroid so waiting to see how this on performs if it doesn't gain weight by 2 weeks we will switch to formula no 8 weeks of faffing. I was induced at 39 weeks as I was in loads of pain with SPD though my bump stopped growing at 36 weeks MW just dismissed it hmmm. Hope I get a decent rond bmp this time


----------



## Broodypants

Yeah you can't take any risks with the feeding hon. One of my NCT friends was readmitted with her little boy cause he wasn't getting any milk, he was quite dehydrated and could have been really poorly if they'd left him any longer.


----------



## misse04

Wooo big baby :haha:

I've got an ill bubba today :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've got a poorly me today. My lovely OH has given me sickness bug. I finally get rid of my morning sickness and get ill. Sick of staring at the bottom of the toilet bowl


----------



## molly85

MY sodding HV and MW kept pushing me to BF when there was issue with my milk nasty 8 weeks I now know better and what to look for


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> I've got a poorly me today. My lovely OH has given me sickness bug. I finally get rid of my morning sickness and get ill. Sick of staring at the bottom of the toilet bowl

awwwww noooo hope you get better soon!

my MIL had it on the weekend and luckily she text to say dont come i am sick!

hope it passes quickly :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Atleast your toilet stays clean all the inspecting you do


----------



## Mosnippy

lol nutter! but good point!

i feel like i have a new religion praying otthe big porcelain bowl in the ground!


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhhh great porcelian god! how crappy are thee! haha


----------



## molly85

lol gross. my needs the attention of the cloth and cleaning spray such alovely job


----------



## Mosnippy

the things we have to contend with! lol 

we are infact super woman my dears!!


----------



## Mosnippy

i just come back from my midwifes, and just realised i have to go for 2 extra scans. growth scans at 28 and 34 weeks :) so thats not bad!

hope everyone doing ok!


----------



## Mosnippy

arghhhhhh... lol just had call from anticoagulant clinic i need to come in tommorrow as i need to start the injections ASAP! 

reallyyyyy??? lol i didnt know lol, if the Dr just refered me in the first place it wouldnt have taken so long. arghhhh

sooo deep joy, i feel like i am going to live in the hospital as then is frequent bloods to check blood is thin...poooo is all i am going to say! lol


----------



## irmastar

Hello everyone! I had my mw app yesterday and had to wait 2 and a half hours! Argggh I was starving and she gave me another app in 2 weeks to get my thyroid checked and I am supposed to try natural things like cold compresses everytime I get a headache and if that doesn't work she will prescribe me something.oh I'm so miserable, I have tried everything and nothing works :(
My next scan will be feb 23rd I believe I will be 18 weeks I hope we can find the sex..
MOLLY do u know if there will be problem in breastfeeding with hypothyroidism??


----------



## molly85

There is a possibility of poor supply or quality especially if you miss meds or are not stabilised by then if you've been wonky in the past it's a possibility. If you want to bf go for it I'm going to speak to consultant and MW and make sure i get bloods done at birth 2 weeks later and then at 6 weeks so we can monitor the situation. remain open minded on this as Abby lost the usual amount but wouldn't regain the weight we left it far to long to switch to bottle feeding so she suffered and has had bottle issues since. Thankfully she's almost completely weaned off formula and eats lots for her size.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Who just saw one born every minute...should be called one born in a minute lol. But that trivia was amazing and her husband was just the sweetest guy. Feeling loads better than yesterday and only 5 more sleeps until i get to.see my little squidge


----------



## stardust599

I missed one born every min. LO has a wicked cough so I'm up all night every night and was sound asleep when it was on, recorded it for tomorrow though! I am just passing time until LO's cough calms down a bit and I can go back to sleep then I have work tomorrow so will be out 12hours :-(

I am soooooooooooooo tired. I hear people complain of tired all the time at work, Facebook etc. and I think to myself "You have NO idea what the word tired even means!"

Looking after an ill baby/toddler, working and being pregnant must be the hardest thing in the world! I'm ready to collapse :-(


----------



## misse04

One born every minute was amazing!!!


----------



## molly85

OOh when the cricket goes to tea/lunch I'll put it on. This woman souns like Abby 2 pushes and jobs done I didn't realise how unusual it was except for the panicked delivery staff trying to get everything ready


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It was literally like a minute "oh heads out, oh baby's out" it took from her water's breaking to the midwife walking to the other side of the birthing pool for the baby to be born lol


----------



## Mosnippy

i have it on record to watch! will have to watch it later!

argh had a nightmare day yesterday at the hospital!

i really starting to hate docters and consultants!

I had an appointment at 11:!5 with the hematologist, they ran me yesterday morning saying they had cancellations can i come in earlier. so i was like great, off i pop to hospital get there just after 10:00....... i sat in the waiting room till 11:30! till they saw me! i was not happy, waste my time coming in early! anyway then before they can start me on my heparin i had to have blood tests and wait for results!! so go do that, then had to wait for prescription, that was 30 min, then wait back at clinic for results and then someone to just watch me inject and then i could leave.

i left at 2:40!!! 

and i have to go back monday for more tests!! 

not liking this at alllllll lol

excuse me i am such a moaning mode today!!!!


----------



## kittylady

Ouch, your a braver lady than me, I'm not sure if I could inject myself. Hospitals don't seem to run on normal time scales and don't seem to think anything of keeping you waiting for hours :(

Hope the rest of your day is better :thumbup:

At least the sun is shining (well where I am it is :flower:)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've been told that when I go for my scan next week I should be prepared for a wait. Someone I know had to wait 2 hours for their scan last week...don't particularly wanna sit there for 2 hours with a full bladder lol


----------



## Mosnippy

kittylady said:


> Ouch, your a braver lady than me, I'm not sure if I could inject myself. Hospitals don't seem to run on normal time scales and don't seem to think anything of keeping you waiting for hours :(
> 
> Hope the rest of your day is better :thumbup:
> 
> At least the sun is shining (well where I am it is :flower:)

luckily i have done it before so it wasnt something new... but just hate having someone hover over me haha 

well its miserable where i am raining! and dark, just want to go to bed and watch dvd's lol


----------



## molly85

I told the receptionist where i had my scan i was going to explode if I had to wait went straight in lol


----------



## misse04

My scan letter this time said 'you do NOT need a full bladder or this scan' so you should be ok wouldnt worry too much. I nearly wet myself at my first scan with Connie so they said go let half of it out... easier said than done! I don't think I kept any in x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah they let me empty it with Toby after they got a good look.


----------



## Huxley Bear

Mosnippy said:


> i have it on record to watch! will have to watch it later!
> 
> argh had a nightmare day yesterday at the hospital!
> 
> i really starting to hate docters and consultants!
> 
> I had an appointment at 11:!5 with the hematologist, they ran me yesterday morning saying they had cancellations can i come in earlier. so i was like great, off i pop to hospital get there just after 10:00....... i sat in the waiting room till 11:30! till they saw me! i was not happy, waste my time coming in early! anyway then before they can start me on my heparin i had to have blood tests and wait for results!! so go do that, then had to wait for prescription, that was 30 min, then wait back at clinic for results and then someone to just watch me inject and then i could leave.
> 
> i left at 2:40!!!
> 
> and i have to go back monday for more tests!!
> 
> not liking this at alllllll lol
> 
> excuse me i am such a moaning mode today!!!!

Poor you! What is wrong with these places?!!! Hope Monday isn't as bad. :hugs:


----------



## stardust599

I would still say go with a reasonably full bladder. I was bursting by the time I went in and the scan picture was amazingly clear and bright. I had to go and empty it after they had a look then went back in for a few measurements and all the detail was lost xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Morning ladies!

how you all doing? hope you all feeling better!

i havent thrown up for 9 days so am happy, am also touching wood lol probably jinxed it! 

my belly feels like it is getting bigger by the day!! and i started to feel little flutters last week! which made me goo awwwwwwww lol 

well hope you all ok
xx


----------



## kittylady

Hiya

My belly is also getting bigger :) absolutely knackered the last two days, I was on my feet way too long yesterday :nope: stupid work.

Going to my aquanatal swimming class in about 3/4 of an hour in Northfield. Really enjoyed it last week and this week they're bringing real nappies for the coffee/talk session they do afterwards, which is something I really want to try :thumbup: its run by 2 midwives :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

IT'S FINALLY MY SCAN DAY!!! So excited...and sooooooooooo nervous. Been awake half the night worried. But, saying that, fairly certain I felt the first couple of kicks last night. Only tiny but they were in the right place and it happened more than once. Really hope this is it and they'll just get stronger over the next few weeks. OH is very excited to start feeling them. 

Anyway will update you ladies about my scan later on (it's not til 2) but won't be near my computer until tomorrow so will post pic then xx


----------



## molly85

Jeez thats taken forever KMB!

Aquanatal so jealous I was told I couldn't do that with Abby I love the fact work have to pay you to attend lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know...i've waited long enough lol. So excited to see bubs. And it was definitely kicking last night I just felt it again and teared up at my desk lol...I cry about everything these days...can anyone say hormonal lol


----------



## molly85

brilliant!


----------



## Mosnippy

awww KMB good luck!!! hopefully you might find out sex tooo!!


aw Kitty i was told we have these too here in dudley on a monday, couldnt go today as had to go get bloods done:( but will try go next week :D


----------



## Newlywed2011

kmbabycrazy said:


> IT'S FINALLY MY SCAN DAY!!! So excited...and sooooooooooo nervous. Been awake half the night worried. But, saying that, fairly certain I felt the first couple of kicks last night. Only tiny but they were in the right place and it happened more than once. Really hope this is it and they'll just get stronger over the next few weeks. OH is very excited to start feeling them.
> 
> Anyway will update you ladies about my scan later on (it's not til 2) but won't be near my computer until tomorrow so will post pic then xx

I'm so happy you're finally going to be able to see your baby today! I felt so bad that you had to wait so long. Hopefully you get a great scan pic and everything turns out great and you also get to find out the gender as well. Good Luck! :flower:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thank you ladies scan was amazing she was looking right at us. I say "she" we didn't get to find out. Next scan is 2nd March. And despite my thoughts that they'd put us back they've actually put us forward a day. New due date is 20th July xx


----------



## molly85

Wahoo has anyone actually gone back?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Good point Molly. Hmmm


----------



## molly85

lol this is a thread of big babies. * pokes tummy* jeez i look fat


----------



## stardust599

I feel like I have a football or something in my tummy :-S

It's really hard and uncomfortable, can't get comfy at nights! Fatigue is still hitting me really hard, I have MW next Tues so going to ask if they can test me for anaemia again cos I'm sure something is wrong.


----------



## misse04

I was put back a day :( Not that it matters he/she will come when they please anyway. Due dates don't really mean much Connie was 11 days late!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah Toby was 5 days late. And my mum had 5 kids and none of us came on our due date. I was the closest at a day early. I am very much of the mindset that pregnancy is 42 weeks and therefore I do not expect the baby to come before August...that way I won't be disappointed lol


----------



## stardust599

I was induced at 37 weeks with my LO so I'd love to make it to 39-40weeks this time, don't fancy going overdue though, I'll be getting the castor oil out on my due date :rofl:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My sister's friend self induced with Castor Oil. DON'T DO IT!!!! It's horrendous. She threw up twice before going into labour and you will have a lot of accidents. I don't plan on doing anything to self induce as she was so embarrassed she said it was the worst thing and took away the magic of actually going into labour. Can you imagine having diarrhoea whilst giving birth...not nice. Trust me don't do it!! She said that every time she pushed she just went again. I think I'll let nature take it's course thank you.


----------



## stardust599

kmbabycrazy said:


> My sister's friend self induced with Castor Oil. DON'T DO IT!!!! It's horrendous. She threw up twice before going into labour and you will have a lot of accidents. I don't plan on doing anything to self induce as she was so embarrassed she said it was the worst thing and took away the magic of actually going into labour. *Can you imagine having diarrhoea whilst giving birth...not nice.* Trust me don't do it!! She said that every time she pushed she just went again. I think I'll let nature take it's course thank you.



I already did cos of the drugs they gave me to induce, I made a mess while pushing too! They're not coming near me again with no induction drip or drugs this time. I likely won't be allowed past 40 weeks.

I need to get myself into labour somehow before they induce me, my birth story is here somewhere, it was pretty horrific!

Maybe I'll have to look at other ideas instead though :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I tried everything other than castor oil lol at one point I was bouncing on my birthing ball eating curry followed by fresh pineapple then when Toby's dad came home I pounced on him ( despite not wanting sex since I was 3 months pregnant ). My idea of dirty talk was "Just get this baby out of me, PLEASE!" lol. None of it worked though. And I only went 5 days over. Hopefully it's be something similar this time. I don't like the idea of being induced though. My labour was a pretty good one and I've heard that being induced doesn't make for an easy labour lol.


----------



## misse04

I tried everything to induce Connie, I was desperate and NOTHING worked sex, bouncing on the ball, 200 hundred star jumps, running and jumping up and down the stairs, spicy food, skipping, walking for ages, had a sweep, cant remember what else but still nothing :haha: its amazing what you will try!


----------



## misse04

and when she finally decided to come she was back to back and was in labour 43hours lol she didn't want to come out!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know my street and the two next to it are on quite steep hills. Every day I would walk up one side down the other...onto the next street...up one side, down the other and the next street and then do it back again. They'll come when they come I suppose. We just have to be patient...after all they're definitely worth the wait!!


----------



## molly85

lol we did sex sweep then i was induced at 39 weeks lol. no syntocin this time they can pop waters and wait i might get to be comfy this time jeez hold this poke that all attached to a drip


----------



## Mosnippy

awww KM glad the scan went ok! we have the same due dates!!!


i am happy for the baby to stay as long as possible haha i aint looking forward to labour if my past experiances with everything else, are anything to go by it will not be easy! haha


----------



## molly85

LOL remind her of that come July when she's rocking in a corner telling the little monster to get out you no longer want to pee every 15 mintues and would love to see feet not cankles


----------



## molly85

Oh heck Broody I'm not on the front page I'm now the 30th


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Here's my little squidge looking right at the camera lol took a while to get it though. 

Looks really alien like when it's facing you lol...OH started singing the x-files theme tune lol
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## misse04

Look how big she is :haha: Why would they not tell you the sex?x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Because the tech was mean she looked like a stereotypical teacher into corporal punishment lol. She looked down her nose through her glasses and said "we don't look this early" I was scared lol. Not too long to wait though. 4 weeks on Friday and we find out for sure but everyone keeps telling me she looks like a girl so we'll see if me (along with everyone else) is right x


----------



## misse04

So annoying! I will actually be shocked if they tell me its a girl, I'll be like are you sure!x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know I keep trying to imagine them saying it's a boy. I can't even picture me telling people it's a boy. Not saying it, not typing it, not buying boy thing. Nothing. I just can't see it. But I'm thinking because of that knowing my look it'll end up being a boy just to make me look stupid lol. 

I obviously don't mind either way but I can't help it it just comes out she and all I can picture is a little girl.


----------



## molly85

I can't see boy stuff in our house it's the land of pink at the moment. OH is leaning towards girls it's whole new load of bits to learn with a boy eeeek


----------



## kittylady

Hello 

I plan to drink rasberry leaf tea (I know it doesn't put you into labour but its supposed to help during I think), sex (lots of it hopefully:haha:), and other things, probably not castor oil though :shrug:


----------



## molly85

my MW with abs said use the rlt capsuals as you have drink 6 of the nasty teas a day.
i was taking some sort iof pill every hour through those last weeks


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The tea was awful lol doesn't taste of anything...i used to put blankcurrent juice in it when I was pregnant with Toby. 

Speaking of Toby I have a lovely picture from the weekend to share with you ladies...
 



Attached Files:







toby2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

aaaw thats sooo cute. 

i cant think of anything worse that rlt in the middle of july


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Would iced Raspberry Leaf Tea work I wonder. with some other fruits thrown in for flavour.


----------



## molly85

It would still be rank. I'd rather have the tablets with a nice drink


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I hate taking tablets. The tea was fine if I put juice in it too...it just tasted like hot blackcurrent which I love lol


----------



## Mosnippy

awww kmbaby lovely photo!!! your son is too cute! lovely bump tooo!! :)

awesome scan pic, are any of your ladies going to do 4d scans? i am in two minds, cause sometimes the pictures look alien and other times they look really nice... so not sure haha


----------



## kittylady

I was thinking of getting a 4D scan @ 30 weeks, 10 weeks after my last and 10 weeks before baby is due. Kind of breaks it up a bit more.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mine already looks like an alien on my scan pic haha. But yeah 4d scans do kind of freak me out lol. I wouldn't get one personally but I think they're a good idea. 

God...30 weeks...can't wait to be that close feels like I've been pregnant ages and I'm not even half way there lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol 

I want to get one as this is first an possibly last so just to say I did it lol 
I got leaflet in post for scan place in Birmingham an they cheap 79 quid for 10 min DVD an 3 pics , only not sure when would do it as I get nhs scans at 28 an 34 weeks , but then I think waste of money lol don't do it baby will look weird lol 

Oh decisions lol


----------



## misse04

I took Raspberry leaf capsules from 36 weeks about 3 times a day but they used to repeat on me and would feel like I'd licked a teabag :sick: 

Love the pic!

And I want a 3D scan too, had one with Connie and loved it! Depends on money nearer the time though 

This is Connie at 26/27 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







EBURNE_42.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## molly85

or gender scan is 3d i'l get a freaky picture for you all as all the other ones have just been blobs lol

yeah the tablet were grim but you can then push them down with ice cream or gerkins on toast


----------



## Broodypants

Hello all! Mol, you not on the front page? Sorry hon!! Will amend that ASAP! 

I think we'll be doing a 4D scan again, had one at about 29 weeks with Erin and it was amazing! Will post up a couple of pics. Trick is to get them at the right time, too early and babies haven't put on enough weight so still look alien like, too late and they can be a bit big and not clear enough.

I drank RLT by the bucketful last time, go for the pure stuff not the mixed fruit stuff, I think I was up to four cups a day by the end. It doesn't bring on labour but it helps tone your uterus to make second stage shorter - worked for me as she popped out in 27 mins.


----------



## molly85

Jeez must have helped her I pushed twice 8cm to baby out 5 minutes. Yay looking forward to taking them again, best stock up holland and barret have their sale on


----------



## Broodypants

Here's a couple of Erin's pictures
 



Attached Files:







BABY PIERPOINT_59.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0









BABY PIERPOINT_14.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## irmastar

KM glad ur scan went well and the picture with ur son is so cute.
I am hoping not to go overdue, my son was born at 38 weeks and I had an easy labor I put that on all thwe walking I used to do. I have being walking 15 min every 2 days now, thinking on incresing the time as I want an easy and quick labor this time too.


----------



## stardust599

Wow, those scan pictures are amazing! We can't afford one but it would be lovely.

I had a difficult labour but short pushing stage - about 35mins in total. My LOs head got trapped at the end and she got distressed but only cos they wouldn't let me move off lying flat on my back, they did eventually flip me over when her head was stuck and she popped out in less than a minute or 2! I was drinking RLT frm 32weeks ish but could have drank more! I really think it helped though, if I'd been on my hands and knees or squatting I think my LO would have been out in less than 20mins. Going to drink RLT lots this time. Also been doing lots of research on a shorter labour etc. so I'm going to be well prepared!

When are you all starting maternity leave (those who work?). I think I'm going to start at 34weeks just cos I can no longer be bothered with it and I also want some time with LO beforehand and to get organised and relaxed!


----------



## molly85

I return to work at 22 weeks then will be heading off on holiday for abbys birthday 12th may then that will be me til July 2013. I feel really lazy now


----------



## Mosnippy

awww awesome scan pics...i might have to just have one done lol

I finish work on 22 june, will be about 36w i cant wait! and that will be me till july2013! sounds ages away!

i have to just say, i been struggling to find maternity jeans in my size (size22 :() all websites are sold out and nothing in shops, i found a website that had a pair but was pricey 40quid, but i thought i need them badly, so took the plunge! they arrived today and OMG they heaven on earth, soooo so snug and comfy and make me look trimmer hehe always a bonus! so worth the money and i can see them lasting a while!! just had to share that haha which normal jeans fit that well!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've been hunting for maternity jeans so expensive but so worth it. Taking LO into town on Saturday as it's his birthday so might have to do a sneaky bit of shopping myself lol. 

Just had some lovely news though. OH is being put onto days as of next week...so so happy!!! It means a little less money as they got extra pay for doing night shifts but that's fine and we'll still live comfortably it's not too bad a drop. I'm so happy that I get to spend a little more time with him now as he'll be home when I'm home and I don't have to go to bed all alone :D


----------



## molly85

OOh Mosnippy your a plus size mummy to, I'm a midget so only use 16/18 but I'm sre i look bigger. Do evan not have any in?


----------



## molly85

Aww brilliant KMB


----------



## Mosnippy

ohh yes plus size all the way! more of me to love haha I had a fight with NHS tho but that is a long story with the stupid dietician! (there is a post that i started lol)

I havent seen any maternity stuff at evans..unless i am completely blind! 
but i was getting so fed up of not finding anything..i was in tears! haha hormones! 

KM that is awesome! atleast you get your OH back!!

I am going away down to london to my mom, for 3 days and already missing otherhalf.. i cant fall asleep with out him lol awwww mushy me!!


----------



## molly85

i had alook after saying that and nope nothing I know peacocks go up to at least size 20 as do newlook 

I wear a smaller size in mat clothes or i did with abby. Now i'm all worried this one will be sooo much bigger lol


----------



## Koolmami

Hi girlies,

I'm back! :flower: Sorry I haven't been here a lot lately... I've been updating my blog, Facebook page (the clue is on my username) and getting new suppliers for our baby clothes. :winkwink:

I've just read what everyone has been up to. Good news overall for all of you then. :thumbup: Great scan pics and love the 4D ones as well. 

Since my dating scan I went to MW appointment and heard baby's heartbeat! :happydance: Now I need to book the 20 week scan. I am still spotting which is so annoying but there is nothing I can do about it. :shrug:

Anyhow, if you girls want to keep in touch more or see what I'm up to, you know where to find me now. x


----------



## molly85

I've just liked your page. SNow suits I sooo need a snow suit


----------



## molly85

How was everyones weekends? Enjoying the snow?

I've managed to trap a nerve in my leg today ouch!


----------



## misse04

I think Portsmouth is the only place without snow!x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah we got loads of snow. Toby was very happy as it all came on his birthday. He thinks it was his birthday that made it snow bless him. I hate the snow personally but love seeing him enjoy it. And my mum's dog went mad for it. We've only had her since August so didn't know what she'd be like but has anyone seen the video of the happiest dog (if not youtube it, it's hillarious), well Poppy was like that bounding about in the snow she absolutely loved it!!


----------



## Koolmami

molly85 said:


> How was everyones weekends? Enjoying the snow?
> 
> I've managed to trap a nerve in my leg today ouch!

Molly, hope you feel better soon, that must have hurt a lot! We had a busy weekend working all the time. Thank you for the 'Like' by the way. :thumbup: Luckily all the snow was gone by the time we've got home. I am really tired now and tomorrow I have a dentist appointment so not looking forward to that! At least it's free nowadays! :happydance:

How's the rest of the gang? Anything exciting happening this week? x


----------



## Koolmami

Awww, that's so cute, Kmbabycrazy! I've got 2 cats which we recently adopted but they stayed in as they are not ready to go out on their own yet. Of course it was snowing because of your son! That is very sweet. :)

Misse04, do you like snow? Were you dissapointed at all? x


----------



## misse04

to be honest when it snowed last year it drove me mad and was a nightmare driving so not to sad :haha:

Also not such a nice question but do you go to the doctors for piles? Think I've got them woohoo :( lol x


----------



## molly85

You can do and get a free script for the cream. the joys bum grapes i'm sure there meant to happen post birth or have you been straining with the pregnancy constipation?

I think the nerves trapped for the long hall but not seriously trapped I do not do pregnancy well


----------



## misse04

I'm not sure if I have got them. TMI but theres nothing you can actually see just hasnt felt right since I gave birth on and off but I've ignored it for 7 months not sure what to do. Can you have them without having anything on the outside? Think I should go to doctors anyway because some days it really doesnt feel right and others it's fine, so no point in ignoring it anymore. Lovely conversation for a Monday :haha: Sorry everyone!x


----------



## irmastar

It doesn't snow where I live but it rained a lot for 2 days wich I hate bc my dogs refuse to go outside to do their thing lol and won't "go" inside wich makes me worry something is gonna happen to them for waiting so long :wacko:


----------



## stardust599

irmastar said:


> It doesn't snow where I live but it rained a lot for 2 days wich I hate bc my dogs refuse to go outside to do their thing lol and won't "go" inside wich makes me worry something is gonna happen to them for waiting so long :wacko:

Totally OT but dogs have HUGE stomachs compared to us. In the wild I think they eat every 3 or 5 days or so rather than everyday. So I would think that means they can wait to "go" too? Lol. Lovely.


I am struggling with stress and PG hormones :-( The travelling and days at work are too much for me and I feel like I'm struggling to cope, can feel my mood slipping (I had quite awful PND with LO). I keep snapping at LO when she's being difficult and exploding at OH. Going to start mat leave early at 32weeks ish on the 1st June. Just wonder how I'll cope until then! If it gets much worse I think I'll try and get signed off.


----------



## misse04

I'm fine a lot of the time but keep having days when I'm really angry. Me and OH have had lots of arguments. He works in Slough and goes up there everyday and was snowed off yesterday so took him with us food shopping etc... I just wanted to kill him! Constantly stopping asking about why dont we buy this this and that.. BECAUSE WE DON'T F****ING NEED IT!!!! And I would turn round to put stuff in the trolley and he's walked off somewhere else, was like having a 5 year old with me! But other than that he's been brilliant and back to work today :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

stardust599 said:


> I am struggling with stress and PG hormones :-( The travelling and days at work are too much for me and I feel like I'm struggling to cope, can feel my mood slipping (I had quite awful PND with LO). I keep snapping at LO when she's being difficult and exploding at OH. Going to start mat leave early at 32weeks ish on the 1st June. Just wonder how I'll cope until then! If it gets much worse I think I'll try and get signed off.

I'm the same. I find myself in tears almost everyday because of work stress or an argument with OH. The stress is causing such awful tension headaches and painkillers aren't helping, they just spread all over my head to my forehead and then it hurts to look at a computer which I have to do for work so I just end up getting more stressed. 

I don't cope with pregnancy hormones well. Last time I was a complete bitch now I'm just really miserable and teary. I don't have any energy because it all gets spent up being stressed out. I feel like calling in sick every day because I just don't know if I'm going to handle another day. The difference with me though is I'm doing an apprenticeship and I would rather get it out of the way before maternity leave so it's over and done with and then I don't have to leave it for 9 months or whatever and come back to it. So I can't get signed off and will probably only finish when I'm around 30 weeks.


----------



## molly85

i had pretty nasty depression during prgnancy with abby due to SPD and work I think i'm much better right now.


----------



## stardust599

I feel a bit better now! I have the MW at half 12 (just trying to keep LO awake so I can bring her home for a long nap) so get to hear bubs HB :cloudnine:

Then I'm coming home and hopefully LO will have a good 2 hours nap while I do half an hour tidying then an hour to watch True Blood an a 30minute snooze. Awesome. Back to work tomorrow though :-(

I like my work, the job's not too bad. It's stimulating without being overly hard work, I have nice colleagues, I get decent breaks. It's just the whole travelling - we're all ready and out the door by 7.10am, dropping LO off at Mums then travel back to work etc. then when I finish I have to go and pick her up, not home til 10 past 6 at night and then I have to get LO organised, have tea, tidy up, organise work clothes for the next day etc. I'm just exhausted with it!

Only Feb, March, Apr and May to go - seems like a lifetime!

ETA - I'm trying to organise a spa break - 1 day and night with lunch, dinner, 2 spa treatments and breakfast for 109 but I can't find anyone to come with me. Any volunteers :rofl:


----------



## stardust599

MW appnt wasn't great.

I was in/out within 5 mins. My LO was grumpy and crying so I didn't get to ask any questions. She had a quick listen for the HB but I have a high anterior placenta again and it was completely in the way but she did hear it for a few seconds and some movements. Left me feeling worried though.

Also noticed when I got home some of my bloods have come back with markers and I had heavy mixed growth in my urine sample but none of it was mentioned! She said I don't have to see her again until 24 weeks :-S I have my scan at the hospital at 20weeks so can ask the MWs then xx


----------



## misse04

I would love to come but bubba and lack of money won't allow it :haha:
Sorry app didn't go well, hopefully will go better at 20week scan x


----------



## misse04

Just thought i'd let you all know I'm having a breakdown :haha:
Connie has temperature, wont drink her bottle and has been screaming for hours... think its her teeth so if you dont hear from me soon and hear about 'the young mum who jumped out of her bedroom window'... that will be me lol x


----------



## molly85

water and calpol both sorts


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Got my appointment with the consultant today, really hoping he will put me back on midwife led...stupid asthma attack happening just after I got pregnant GRRR!


----------



## kittylady

Spa day sounds lovely stardust :)

I'm knackered and I'm not even working full hours anymore, just started my degree again distence learning and I need to do as much as possible before baby is here but I'm so tired my motivation is lacking atm. I think I'm going to have a cup of tea and a banana in a minute and watch some telly.


----------



## Koolmami

misse04 said:


> to be honest when it snowed last year it drove me mad and was a nightmare driving so not to sad :haha:
> 
> Also not such a nice question but do you go to the doctors for piles? Think I've got them woohoo :( lol x

Hiya! I never had piles (that I am aware of) so not sure what to look for if you know what I mean. :wacko:

I've read that it's common as pregnancy makes us constipated... Go to your GP, maybe there is something they can prescribe like a cream or something?

Hope you feel better soon. :hugs: x


----------



## Koolmami

Spa break sounds amazing, stardust but I am still bleeding so it's a no, no for me unfortunately. I really would like to do some swimming too but I can't either. :( I'm sure you will find a volunteer, don't worry. x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Spa break does sound good, wish I had the money. Work is doing in my head in would really rather be anywhere else than here lol. Had my 16 week appointment with consultant yesterday. She didn't put me back on midwife led care but said if all is good at 36 week check then I can still give birth on midwife led unit which is a yay as those delivery rooms are so much nicer than consultant led ones in this hospital. I have to do a stupid glucose tolerancy test though. Who thought that test was a good idea lets starve a woman who's 25 weeks pregnant for over 12 :( Not fair...stoopid sister having type 2 diabetes.


----------



## molly85

i'm having it to kmb at 28 weeks well 27 as im not driving starved again


----------



## irmastar

Stardust hopefully your appointment for your scan goes better. I had my 16 week app today and it didn't go very well either my mw was in vegas :slap: so a nurse saw me and she was kind of rude to me plus she was hurrying everything up, I told her my mw knew I was going in today to talk about my headaches that if they hadn't improve she was gonna prescribe me something and she was like, that is not a big concern just take EXCEDRIN. Oh I don't think so, I complained about her and got my prescription wich I'm happy for :)


----------



## Mosnippy

hello ladies and bumps!

been a bit quiet lately. 

aww sorry to hear so many people had crappy appointments :( I am fed up with docters, consultants, nurses and midwives! thank god I dont have to see any now till 8th March :D

I have to have diabetes test week 20 and 26, but dont have to starve i have to eat then have test exactly 2 hours after eating... 

i have to go to docter, as much as i dont want to..its best i do... have this pain in my back well small of back down to right buttock..like a pinched nerve only really at night when i am relaxed..its a pain really haha.. 

had a stressful week, been trying to budget and ensure i will be covered during maternity leave, as I am the breadwinner. and share pay out that matured this week which is £1000 nearly wasnt mine..which stressed me out , thanks to me having to go bankrupt years ago due to my ex husband.they where going to claim it! i was not happy but they released it! and also they think they doing me a favour by dropping my income payments orders from 288 to 205 a month..i was like what??? how do you want me to pay that when on maternity leave! on top of that my OH is wound tighter then a rubber ball thanks to work and problems with is son, i am sure he is going to crack any minute, and he is about to walk out of his job! 

arghhhhhhhh stresss...

sorry that was a bit long! 

well its friday atleast!!! hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## kittylady

Wow mosnippy I hope things get better for you :hugs:

I'm off to work now and then I think I'll see mum later if I actually get out on time :shrug:

Listened to lo's heartbeat on doppler last night, cant wait for kicks to start up properly. I have the occasional flutter but nothing much atm. It still doesn't feel real, I cant imagine myself with a baby in 6 months :wacko: .

Hope your all well anyway
:thumbup:


----------



## Mosnippy

aw kitty me too..i still dont beleive i am pregnant either... i listened to mine last night to!! its a great sound..if i think how much time is left i panic thinking how am i going tobe ready by then!! lol 

i have 4 weeks till next scan! 3 weeks till half way! scarryyyyyy


----------



## kmbabycrazy

SO excited. I've been feeling a few flutterings here and there for a couple of weeks (since the night before my first scan) and last night I was listening to music on my phone and rested it on my belly and I felt my first proper kick. Glad it's getting harder as OH is gutted that he can't feel them yet. At least now I know it shouldn't be long. 

3 weeks exactly until half way and next scan...so excited to find out whether my instincts are right again or whether there'll be another little dude in the family. Booking the week after the scan off work so I can do some serious shopping lol...and have a rest from work. lol


----------



## misse04

Saw my MW yesterday and all is good, heard baby's heartbeat :) I've just got a low blood pressure but apart from that fine. Still shattered as Connies been ill and teething and hasnt slept for 3 nights! Fun fun fun. 

Can't wait til 20 week scan!x


----------



## molly85

We have some sort of sleep regression here a sodding month its been going on wahhhh.

Chinese enroute disapprove ladies but i'm eating the prawn toast guilt free


----------



## misse04

Cooked prawns are fine anyway, enjoy! :)


----------



## molly85

Damn i preferred being naughty


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I love prawn toast!!!!!


----------



## stardust599

Eugh prawns!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

stardust599 said:


> Eugh prawns!!

I don't like prawns but I LOVE prawn toast. I'm strange lol


----------



## molly85

I prefered the prawns the spring rolls had mayo in them yuck


----------



## Koolmami

Hiya! For the ladies who heard their baby's heartbeat, what did it sound like? Was it like a horse galloping or was it like a train? My MW said that if it is like the first one, then it is a girl, if it is like the second one, then it's a boy. Mine was like a train. :D x


----------



## stardust599

I can't remember!! LOL. My LO was screaming in the background and distracting me.

I can feel quite definate movements now all of the time and a few little kicks. Also have a definate solid bulge down at my pubic hair/low down when I lie flat on my back. The bulge moves from the left/side to right side. It's awesome - didn't have this with my LO until much later on!

OH is out tonight so I'm watching take me out and shopping for cloth nappies! xx


----------



## molly85

I've goot the flipping baby feeling as abbys conked out on me Iam now wasn't sure but


----------



## molly1207

Sounds like a good night stardust! Cloth nappy shopping is the best! I've already bought 23 over the past 2 weeks because they're so cute and I couldn't resist :shy: OH keeps going crazy at all the packages! :haha: I've promised to stop now though!

Oh and girls, I'm team PINK :cloud9: Went for a gender scan yesterday and it was amazing. Thought I saw a little willy at first and nearly fell off the table because I was so sure that baby was a girl. But I think it must have been the cord because there were definatly no boy parts when we got a proper look :D Starting to wonder whether my family has the ability to produce boys, not a single one born in 100s of years! Not that I'm disapointed, far from it, I love my little girly!!

Is anybody else as impatient as me and booked a gender scan? :haha:


----------



## stardust599

Wow, congrats on the pink beanie!! I would love a gender scan but just can't afford one :-( I will have to wait until March 9th - it's almost a month away!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Congrats MOlly...so jealous you know the sex. Would've loved a gender scan but too expensive as we wouldn't have to just pay for a scan we'd have to pay for travel as nearest one is more than an hour away!!! We'll have to wait for the 20 week scan which is less than 3 weeks away now. SO excited. I'm convinced we're having a girl too so we'll have to see if my instinct is right again (it was with my son)


----------



## molly85

Gender scan a week wednesday all excited Matt has no idea that after we are going to find an outfit or blanket. Probably only primark or something but I want something that is theirs.


----------



## molly85

Yikes KMB is there no fertility clinics closer?


----------



## kittylady

We're staying team yellow so no gender scan for us, it sucks your so far away though :(

I'm feeling a bit in limbo tbh, I'm not really feeling pregnant and not feeling proper kicks yet so just looking forward to that. I'm starting to buy real nappies this week :thumbup: I'm determined to use them :)

Hope everyone feels ok. :)


----------



## molly85

a few of my reusable using friends get disposables for nights ones they start sleeping for more than 3 hours as reusables tend to leak or need changing last thing you want to do in the middle of the night if their easily settled boots do an eco friendly brand


----------



## kittylady

Kool, I'll see what happens :) just found out there's a shop near my work so I'm going to go and have a peek in the week and see what they're like :thumbup:


----------



## misse04

Congrats on baby girl! I would have had an early scan but my mums in Thailand and by the time shes back im 18 weeks so may aswell wait 2 weeks til 20 week scan along with having nooo money lol x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No. None nearer i looked. I'm shattered. We went to the circus today despite the fact i'm terrified of clowns. The things we do for our kids. But apart from the clown it was fantastic and a good day out. But definitely means an early night for me.


----------



## molly85

Oh yikes i didn't know i was scared of them til I was 20 and my dad comes out with oh you used to scream at clowns when you were little???


----------



## stardust599

You can get proper night time cloth nappies but they are expensive! The ladies in natural parenting can help there!

I use cloth during the day but a "sposie" at night. I love our cloth nappies :-D

I'm not into any other "natural parenting" though - we're very much parent led and stick to routines etc.!

We were at a 1st birthday party today, I am knackered! My friend didn't have a stairgate at the bottom of her stairs :-O so I spent the whole 2 hours running and fetching my LO from halfway up. And trying to stop her mushing party food into the carpets and sofas. Then she had a disgusting nappy so I took her up to the bathroom and managed to get poo on my friend's cream carpet and on my scarf :rofl: Then went to my sisters where my LO and nephew spent the whole time fighting over toys and screaming at each other. The joys of parenting!

Haven't got any energy back yet, still needing at least 10hours a night and I'm napping during the day whenever I get a chance too. I don't think it's going to let up so I'm taking Mat Leave at 30weeks I think. I want to be as refreshed and as prepared as possible to ward off PND this time.

Off to bed now! xx


----------



## irmastar

Congrats on team pinl Molly!!!
I wanted to use cloth on LO but OH said no no..he agrees with me most of the time and whenever i tell him I want to get something for baby (like a special cot, or car seat) he tells me whatever I want but totally said no to cloth diapers :/


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I thought about cloth nappies but I'm afraid i'm just too lazy


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey, 

I might be a bit late coming here, would it be ok to join didnt see this thread :blush:

Im due July 13th 

xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey Molly congrats on team pink!! that is awesome! i was going to book a gender scan as I am too soo impatient but oh is my voice of reason and said just wait lol arghhhhhhhh i am dying to know!! 

hope everyone had a good weekend.... apart from clowns and poo on friends carpets lol (sorry that made me chuckle)

we starting moving house around for nursery... its being down now as my OH son is coming to live with us, and his room now i want as nursery as its next to our room, so i had to move my office downstairs into dinning room and my office/2nd living room is now going to be his room. the big switcharoooo.. he is dead excited of course its a like a studio apartment for him lol

i cant wait to start buying and decorating but need to find out sex first... arghhh so impatient!

welcome wantingagirl!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> i cant wait to start buying and decorating but need to find out sex first... arghhh so impatient!

Me too but we need to move first as well lol. Booking 3 days off for the week after we find out (which is on a Friday) so I can go shopping as it's really hard to resist. Especially because I think it's a girl so I just keep wanting to buy girls stuff which will all be useless if (as it seems the odds are) we have a boy lol. But that way I get to coo over all the dungarees again lol. 

You know the closer I get to the scan the more I think I don't care what I'm having...still convinced it's a girl though lol...just feels girly to me. 

Welcome wantingagirl xx


----------



## molly85

Lol this is really funny to watch first time mummies get all excited over shopping. I remember doing the same then buying loads of stuff that doesn't get worn


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Lol this is really funny to watch first time mummies get all excited over shopping. I remember doing the same then buying loads of stuff that doesn't get worn

I'm not a first time mummy and I'm excited over shopping. Even if the stuff never gets worn there's people having babies after me and I can just pass it on...or save it for the next one! I love baby shopping and I only have a couple of carrier bags left of Toby's clothes so I get to buy everything all over again!!


----------



## misse04

I've seen sooo many boys clothes lately so would be fun if we did have one of each but dont mind either way will know in 22 days! :)


----------



## molly85

Soryr KMB it's not just you guys i have a few other friends at it to. Wish i'd listened the first time round we'd have more cash now


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Soryr KMB it's not just you guys i have a few other friends at it to. Wish i'd listened the first time round we'd have more cash now

Wasn't having a go lol...some people say to me it's hard to believe it's not your first when you get so excited over things lol. I just absolutely hated being pregnant last time but missed it so much when it was over, so I am really enjoying it this time (despite the bad stuff) as I know it'll all come to an end again and i'll be sad lol.


----------



## stardust599

wantingagirl said:


> Hey,
> 
> I might be a bit late coming here, would it be ok to join didnt see this thread :blush:
> 
> Im due July 13th
> 
> xx



Welcome!!! When's your 20 weeks scan? Are you finding out if it's a boy/girl?

Of course you can join in! We're always looking for new friends xx


----------



## stardust599

I need to go baby shopping from scratch again!! I didn't keep anything from my LO, even gave clothes away- I've only kept sizes 6-9 and up! I have her tummy tub, angelcare monitor, swing but no moses basket etc.

Money is so tight but I'm sure we'll find some somewhere for some new clothes, funky nappies and baby bits and pieces. I want new blankets etc. too xx


----------



## Mosnippy

I have only bought 5 little things,, just so i can beleive i am buying for me! not friends an family! lol so weird! but i do coooo over all the clothes...drives OH insane lol 

My OH is dying for a little boy, as he one son who is now 17 and 3 girls..so he feels outnumbered an not loving the hormones as they one by one hit the teens... i dont care what i have...i would love it to be a boy for his sake! but got a feeling its a girl lol so i hope he is not dissappointed.. i keep asking if he will be but i just get jokes saying i wont be cause its a boy..and then saying there is always ebay lol damn men!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> I have only bought 5 little things,, just so i can beleive i am buying for me! not friends an family! lol so weird! but i do coooo over all the clothes...drives OH insane lol
> 
> My OH is dying for a little boy, as he one son who is now 17 and 3 girls..so he feels outnumbered an not loving the hormones as they one by one hit the teens... i dont care what i have...i would love it to be a boy for his sake! but got a feeling its a girl lol so i hope he is not dissappointed.. i keep asking if he will be but i just get jokes saying i wont be cause its a boy..and then saying there is always ebay lol damn men!

My friend has two girls and is pregnant. They've decided it's their last so she wants a boy but thinks it's gonna be another girl. I have a boy so it would be nice to have a girl but just think I'm not lucky enough for my instinct to be right twice so we have a running joke that we'll swap (she's due only 9 days after me) lol. Obviously only a joke. 

I wouldn't worry OH was like that, he really wanted a boy so used to joke that he wouldn't need to be disappointed by a girl because it's a boy, but now even he's convinced it's a girl and though he was a little miffed to have that feeling at first he's now really excited to have a little girl...which makes me really happy because now I know he'll be super excited whatever sex the baby is xx


----------



## molly85

Matted wanted a boy with abby now I bet its a boy and he quite fancys a girl


----------



## Mosnippy

thinks its just men in general lol... cant make there minds up!


----------



## stardust599

I was sure I was having a boy with my LO, in fact TBH I was probably quite disappointed when they told me at 20weeks it was a girl :blush: but I wouldn't change her for the world now and couldn't imagine myself with a little boy!

No idea what I'm having this time xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think that's what it is with me stardust. I don't think I'll be so much disappointed I just won't feel as connected to the baby and will have to learn to bond with my bump as I just can't even hear the words "it's a boy" not us being told or me telling others. The words are just lost on me. I don't care if it's a boy and I wouldn't mind it will just be such a strange feeling as it feels so much like I'm carrying a girl (just an instinctive kind of feel) that it's hard to imagine it being a boy. I can't see me buying boy things or saying our boys name to this baby. It's such a strange feeling


----------



## stardust599

kmbabycrazy said:


> I think that's what it is with me stardust. I don't think I'll be so much disappointed I just won't feel as connected to the baby and will have to learn to bond with my bump as I just can't even hear the words "it's a boy" not us being told or me telling others. The words are just lost on me. I don't care if it's a boy and I wouldn't mind it will just be such a strange feeling as it feels so much like I'm carrying a girl (just an instinctive kind of feel) that it's hard to imagine it being a boy. I can't see me buying boy things or saying our boys name to this baby. It's such a strange feeling


That's exactly what it was like! I was convinced from the beginning it was a little boy and had imagined my boy, thought of "he" when I felt kicks and put my hand on my belly etc. I had bonded with this little "boy" then at the scan they told me it was 100% girl and I was a bit upset, took me a while to come round but I honestly just can't imagine it being any different, I can't imagine loving a boy the way I love my LO, she's my sweet precious little girly!

This time I've been really careful not to imagine anything so I really have no instinct or idea whether it's boy/girl. TBH I think a teeny part of me wants another girl just because it'll be easier (no redecorating the room, moving when they are older and we still have some girly things etc.) but a little boy would be a lovely surprise! This is our last baby as I don't cope well (mentally with anxiety etc.) with being pregnant, especially cos i can't take any meds plus I found the birth of my LO traumatic and upsetting - couldn't take about it for at least 6months without sobbing and the anxiety/depression with a newborn was just horrendous. I couldn't cope with the pressure again! xx


----------



## molly85

16 week appointment at 2 very excited


----------



## irmastar

GL at your app molly.


----------



## Mosnippy

aww good luck!

i am please to say I dont have to see anohter docter , nurse, consultant or midwife till 8h March!

It was getting a bit much at one point! felt like i should move into the hospital!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Realised that not including today and after bank holidays and annual leave I only have 13 Mondays left at work!! Woop woop!! 

Don't have to see the midwife til 7th March but do have my asthma check and scan before then. So excited to see bubs again. She's kicking harder so hopefully won't be long before OH can feel it as he's getting a little impatient.


----------



## Mosnippy

OMG i have 14!!! that doesnt sound like alot! haha

my scan is on the 8th cant waittttttttttt has to hurry up and both me and oH birthdays are in march, mine 1st and him 21st so that will be a nice birthday pressie to find out!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> OMG i have 14!!! that doesnt sound like alot! haha
> 
> my scan is on the 8th cant waittttttttttt has to hurry up and both me and oH birthdays are in march, mine 1st and him 21st so that will be a nice birthday pressie to find out!!

Both our scan and OH's birthday is 2nd March so it's a lovely birthday present for him. I had a feeling right from the off it would be on his birthday. So glad it is. He's dying to know what we're having so it's a lovely birthday present for him x


----------



## Mosnippy

awww that is awesome! i was hoping i would get the scan on my birthday but that didnt happen lol


----------



## molly85

HP fine though she didn't write down the rate.

Induction agreed at MW level consultant will probably go for it to.

she was a little blaise about dates and baby measuring big and went off the first scan date not the 2nd scan. The place we've got out gender scan booked has had some dubious reports to. Fab!

Abby was a star though so all good


----------



## Koolmami

Mosnippy said:


> OMG i have 14!!! that doesnt sound like alot! haha
> 
> my scan is on the 8th cant waittttttttttt has to hurry up and both me and oH birthdays are in march, mine 1st and him 21st so that will be a nice birthday pressie to find out!!

My Birthday is on 21/3! Hopefully I will find out on 2/3. :D x


----------



## Mosnippy

aw awesome koolmami, there are so many birthdays in March :D

best month to be born in haha

i am office chair hunting.. work pays for it..as the one i got is not very supportive... man what a mission lol


----------



## irmastar

My scan is on 23rd and my son's bday is on the 24th so finding out the sex will be a great present as he can't wait to know if he's having a brother or sister.


----------



## Mosnippy

Happy Valentines day ladies! hope you and your bumps got spoileeeddddd with lots of love!

xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OH left for work at 5am so nothing so fair but I have promises of being spoiled and pampered later...he's cooking us a meal...a rarity but he's a brilliant cook!! Can't wait. 

He was very sweet last night and I think it was because he knew he wouldn't see me this morning. It was lovely because sometimes he doesn't seem very involved in the pregnancy or excited for the babies and then other times he comes out with the sweetest stuff last night he said "you do know the baby will be almost cuddled to death, she's not even here yet and I don't ever want to put her down." I even teared up a little. I'm very lucky XD


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> OH left for work at 5am so nothing so fair but I have promises of being spoiled and pampered later...he's cooking us a meal...a rarity but he's a brilliant cook!! Can't wait.
> 
> He was very sweet last night and I think it was because he knew he wouldn't see me this morning. It was lovely because sometimes he doesn't seem very involved in the pregnancy or excited for the babies and then other times he comes out with the sweetest stuff last night he said "you do know the baby will be almost cuddled to death, she's not even here yet and I don't ever want to put her down." I even teared up a little. I'm very lucky XD

awww that nearly made me all well up :cry:

that is sweet!

my OH the same, not really showing any excitiment for baby but now and then more lately, he will rub my belly or cuddle me and just hold my bump..that just makes me melt 

soppy cow i am lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> OH left for work at 5am so nothing so fair but I have promises of being spoiled and pampered later...he's cooking us a meal...a rarity but he's a brilliant cook!! Can't wait.
> 
> He was very sweet last night and I think it was because he knew he wouldn't see me this morning. It was lovely because sometimes he doesn't seem very involved in the pregnancy or excited for the babies and then other times he comes out with the sweetest stuff last night he said "you do know the baby will be almost cuddled to death, she's not even here yet and I don't ever want to put her down." I even teared up a little. I'm very lucky XD
> 
> awww that nearly made me all well up :cry:
> 
> that is sweet!
> 
> my OH the same, not really showing any excitiment for baby but now and then more lately, he will rub my belly or cuddle me and just hold my bump..that just makes me melt
> 
> soppy cow i am lolClick to expand...

Me too. He gets soppy with me all the time but rarely about the baby and then occasionally he says something like that


----------



## Mosnippy

morning ladies! how are all of you doing good evening?

I built my new office chair this morning..let me say this was not a stressfree experiance!!! haha damn things! 

I went to Dr last night (normal GP) as I been sufferring with back pain that going into my right butt cheek, like a pinched nerve almost, and suffer worst at night and murder when trying to turn in bed! looking on internet this might be Pelvic Girdle Pain,
the dr firstly wanted to prescribe me Ibruprofen Gel, and I said No I am not allowed that, so first a few min spent arguing.. she checked in her little book...and OMG I am right.. dumbass woman.. then she said well there is nothing we can do for it..and said Its called being Pregnant.. you just have to live with it!

I left in suchhhhhh a mood was more then pissed offf...so going to ring my midwife today...which i should have done in the first place but figure the Dr should know!

bunch of tits! haha

ok rant over!


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy said:


> morning ladies! how are all of you doing good evening?
> 
> I built my new office chair this morning..let me say this was not a stressfree experiance!!! haha damn things!
> 
> I went to Dr last night (normal GP) as I been sufferring with back pain that going into my right butt cheek, like a pinched nerve almost, and suffer worst at night and murder when trying to turn in bed! looking on internet this might be Pelvic Girdle Pain,
> the dr firstly wanted to prescribe me Ibruprofen Gel, and I said No I am not allowed that, so first a few min spent arguing.. she checked in her little book...and OMG I am right.. dumbass woman.. then she said well there is nothing we can do for it..and said Its called being Pregnant.. you just have to live with it!
> 
> I left in suchhhhhh a mood was more then pissed offf...so going to ring my midwife today...which i should have done in the first place but figure the Dr should know!
> 
> bunch of tits! haha
> 
> ok rant over!

I have it too hun. It's been agony the past few days. The pain is low down on oneside of my back and shoots down my bum and leg whenever I walk or turn over in bed. It's sciatica - the baby/uterus is putting pressure on one of my spinal nerves or something. I had it last time and some days I couldn't move. Sometimes a shower or something helps as it seems to move baby. Otherwise there's nothing that can be done!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I had a lovely valentines day my lovely OH cooked me a gorgeous steak dinner and we curled up in bed and watched some telly. He also made me profiterole and chocolate mouse cake with cream...omg it was heaven in a bowl!!!

Feeling really shitty today...terrible migraine which is making me feel sick. Finally off to buy some maternity trousers today though as my work trousers have 3 buttons on them and i'm down to just one button lol. Think if I leave it much longer I won't have any trousers to wear haha.


----------



## Mosnippy

oh, looking at Babycentre website, sciatica is misdiagionised , its often PGP, its due slipped discs etc not baby pressing on a nerve that is why I thought it was PGP, also mine doesnt go into my leg just my buttock..

its a mission what ever it is and ouch! my poor OH just hears me moaning haha... ...the joys of pregnancy is all i can say... and you think i can convince him to give me a massage! nope!!


----------



## molly85

spd/pgp is damn painful. Where I'm double jointed I had it in an odd part of my pelvis with Abby it really hurt but I seem to be pain free most of the time this time

Hugs to those are being crippled


----------



## irmastar

I feel like sharing a picture so here is my 17 week bump..

And my ex teacher messaged me on fb asking if a could be a model for her prenatal massage class so I said yes...ahhh getting a so much needed free massage I'm happy :)


----------



## Mosnippy

awww Irma nice bump!!:thumbup: and soo fab about the massage!! i soooo could do with one of those!!

Heres my bump, I took this last night...feeling like a blimp lol and i am not even half way yet!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00319-20120215-2252.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

must get mine done later


----------



## Mosnippy

yes yes yes!!!!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Will take one and upload it tomorrow as it will officially be my 18 week bump tomorrow...but I'll upload a picture of my 16 week bump for now xx t has however popped some more since then x
 



Attached Files:







bump 16wk.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## irmastar

Lovely bumps!


----------



## molly1207

aww girls your bumps are lovely I'm so jelous!! I'll have to take one on Saturday and post it then so it can be my 18 week bump. well i say bump, it doesn't really exist yet :haha:


----------



## Mosnippy

i feel like a pgymy hippo lol.. and not even half way yet..this worries me haha 

man such a long week...feels like its taking forever to get to weekend!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> i feel like a pgymy hippo lol.. and not even half way yet..this worries me haha
> 
> man such a long week...feels like its taking forever to get to weekend!!!

I'm huge too lol. Think this one's gonna be a ten pounder lol (although I HOPE not lol) 

My weeks gone super fast can't believe it's almost Friday...YAY...only 2 weeks til scan, OH's birthday and half way!!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

i have the feeling mine to is going to be a 10 pounder, I was a big baby and my OH two oldest where both 10+

the odds are stacked against me haha.. one thing i am suprised about, I havent picked up any weight.. I mean i lost with all the morning sickness but I am still 4 to 5 pounds under my weight i was before i was pregnant.. i am sure that will change suddenly haha. 

I am so impatient, want the scan to be tommorrow already lol


----------



## irmastar

The massage I got yesterday really helped me to relax..I usually go to bed at 1 in the morning and last night at 12 I was asleep and I didn't wake up till 1:40 pm and that was because my OH called me...


----------



## molly85

oh how i miss sleep and lie ins


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> oh how i miss sleep and lie ins

I hear ya lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

18 week bump as promised xx
 



Attached Files:







bump 18wks.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## molly85

hmm im now thinking i'm smaller than i thought


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> hmm im now thinking i'm smaller than i thought

Thanks lol you make me feel like I'm huge lol


----------



## molly85

i wanted huge and round. i was blobby and huge with abby lol. 16 weeks and 3kg down must keep it this way!


----------



## Koolmami

Mosnippy said:


> aw awesome koolmami, there are so many birthdays in March :D
> 
> best month to be born in haha
> 
> i am office chair hunting.. work pays for it..as the one i got is not very supportive... man what a mission lol

When I used to work in HR, we used to get these chairs but for the life of me, I can't remember the name of the Company! Baby brain! :blush:

Hope you find a comfy one. :winkwink: x


----------



## Koolmami

kmbabycrazy said:


> OH left for work at 5am so nothing so fair but I have promises of being spoiled and pampered later...he's cooking us a meal...a rarity but he's a brilliant cook!! Can't wait.
> 
> He was very sweet last night and I think it was because he knew he wouldn't see me this morning. It was lovely because sometimes he doesn't seem very involved in the pregnancy or excited for the babies and then other times he comes out with the sweetest stuff last night he said "you do know the baby will be almost cuddled to death, she's not even here yet and I don't ever want to put her down." I even teared up a little. I'm very lucky XD

Aaaww, that made me cry! So sweet! Hope you had a great day! :thumbup: x


----------



## Mosnippy

Koolmami said:


> Mosnippy said:
> 
> 
> aw awesome koolmami, there are so many birthdays in March :D
> 
> best month to be born in haha
> 
> i am office chair hunting.. work pays for it..as the one i got is not very supportive... man what a mission lol
> 
> When I used to work in HR, we used to get these chairs but for the life of me, I can't remember the name of the Company! Baby brain! :blush:
> 
> Hope you find a comfy one. :winkwink: xClick to expand...

i got one, a ergonomical one from staples, so far so good, feels alot better then the last one! so i am happy, :D 

what a nightmare dayyyyyyyy just crises after crises at work and I had to envolved in all of them! arghhh so much for early finish on a friday! if something goes wrong its stay online till its finished.. joys of working for a big global company that impacts airlines!! sighhhhh i want to be a kept woman! 

haha


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> Koolmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosnippy said:
> 
> 
> aw awesome koolmami, there are so many birthdays in March :D
> 
> best month to be born in haha
> 
> i am office chair hunting.. work pays for it..as the one i got is not very supportive... man what a mission lol
> 
> When I used to work in HR, we used to get these chairs but for the life of me, I can't remember the name of the Company! Baby brain! :blush:
> 
> Hope you find a comfy one. :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> i got one, a ergonomical one from staples, so far so good, feels alot better then the last one! so i am happy, :D
> 
> what a nightmare dayyyyyyyy just crises after crises at work and I had to envolved in all of them! arghhh so much for early finish on a friday! if something goes wrong its stay online till its finished.. joys of working for a big global company that impacts airlines!! sighhhhh i want to be a kept woman!
> 
> hahaClick to expand...

Haha me too. I've had a hectic day of new care cases and bloody emergency applications and rushed briefs...fingers crossed for the lottery win tonight lol...god knows I could do with it haha.


----------



## Mosnippy

Heres to the freaking weekend!!!!! 

so could do with something large cold and alcholic!!!!! sighhhh


----------



## Huxley Bear

kmbabycrazy said:


> 18 week bump as promised xx

Wow you look great! Such a nice bump! Honestly, I have hardly anything :nope:

People have even said 'Are you sure there's a baby in there?' Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## molly85

Right the progression of my fat.
14+5
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/425039_10150642736167464_646837463_11675940_1040400043_n.jpg 

16 + 4 (i think)
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/420890_10150676292822464_646837463_11770987_587314325_n.jpg


----------



## stardust599

molly you can def see the difference in your bump between 14 and 16 weeks!! 

here's my 17 week bumpy. excuse the toddler running away with deodrant cans behind me and the filthy mirror. i promise i'm not as bad a parent as it looks :rofl:

huxley. have you put a pic up? i can't find one! with my daughter I didn't have a bump until around 30weeks. my stomach was literally completely flat! even at 36/37 it still wasn't obvious with a big coat and scarf on! i think i'm going to be bigger this time.
 



Attached Files:







100_0319.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## stardust599

mosnippy i am so jealous you got a new office chair. i work for the council so there's no chance on them forking out on a new chair. it's too high for me and i've been asking for arm rests and footrests since i went back in oct. last time it took them until 3days before i was starting mat leave to even do a risk and DSE assessment for my chair etc. i don't even think they'll get round to it this time!


----------



## misse04

Havent been on in ages as my laptops completely died! So pissed off will hopefully get it fixed next week though. Hope everyones well. I had food poisoning Valentines day which was fun. Got a chinese delivered at6 and i went sicky and dizzy so had to sit on kitchen floor, though i must be hungry so had one mouthfull of chinese then threw up everywhere then was in bed within the hour... but we had gone out the saturday before for a meal so not too bad. x


----------



## Mosnippy

stardust599 said:


> mosnippy i am so jealous you got a new office chair. i work for the council so there's no chance on them forking out on a new chair. it's too high for me and i've been asking for arm rests and footrests since i went back in oct. last time it took them until 3days before i was starting mat leave to even do a risk and DSE assessment for my chair etc. i don't even think they'll get round to it this time!

that is really bad! maybe you should raise this, and say if anythign happens to you as a result of them being incompetent you will sue! haha

what a dreadful monday! and found out the worsttttt , on my birthday 1st march, i have to travel to london for a meeting at my headoffice...alll day damn meeting...that did not impress me i knew i should have taken that day off... :( so i have to travel down day before, and travel home after meeting ...so poooo.. lol 


was looking at baby stuff on the weekend with OH , travel systems mainly ..thank god OH knows about this stuff as i havent a clue haha..and OMG its like a small mortgage for some of them! yikes.. 

well hope you all havent had a too bad monday! 

:kiss:


----------



## Mosnippy

misse04 said:
 

> Havent been on in ages as my laptops completely died! So pissed off will hopefully get it fixed next week though. Hope everyones well. I had food poisoning Valentines day which was fun. Got a chinese delivered at6 and i went sicky and dizzy so had to sit on kitchen floor, though i must be hungry so had one mouthfull of chinese then threw up everywhere then was in bed within the hour... but we had gone out the saturday before for a meal so not too bad. x

ohhh noo that is awful! :hugs:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My Monday isn't too bad apart from the fact that OH is on nights again ,just for this week though so that's ok, except it means we can meet for lunch tomorrow and then I won't see him til Friday. Can't wait to get a house sorted so I can at least have someone to give me a cuddle in bed lol. 

I slept funny last night and my back is killing me today. Sad face. I also have to walk home with it and it's such a struggle. My mum usually picks me up as she works around the corner but the stupid car broke down last night...joy...NOT!!

Can't wait...scan is just a week on Friday...gone so quickly...booked that day off (because it's OH's birthday that day too) and then the Monday-Wednesday of the next week of so I can do some serious baby shopping lol. No more white and beige...I'll be able to buy colours!!! 

No OH or LO tonight...looks like a tub of ice cream my lovely warm quilt and some dvds for me tonight lol xx


----------



## Mosnippy

awww noo that is awful :( back ache is just pants!

that 20 w scan has come so quick...its rather scary really haha.. puts me in a panic haha can you tell its first time?

i catn wait either till i can do some serious shopping driving me mad i can buy anything lol well i want to wait till i know what colours i should be going for lol 

shop shop shopppppp!!!


----------



## stardust599

Booo, my 20 week scan is still 2 and half weeks away :-(


----------



## molly85

yuck back ache. 1 sick baby nappies do not cover all poo. she won't take the diarlyte stuff to try and settle her tummy.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Sat with hot water bottle brew doritoes and watching tamara drewe. Ahhh!


----------



## molly85

cow can't wait to get abs down so i can drink somethings and eat


----------



## Mosnippy

I had a curry an sat cuddled on sofa with oh an watched real steel... And blubbed lol love that movie lol


----------



## molly85

baby is no better but I got a bump mention the nurse checking my dads foot told me i can't go next time I was a bit confused then she said it's an x-ray then checked I was PG i nearly hugged her nobody noticed I was PG with abs. lol

OOhhh whoever it was that said about travel systems we got the rather nice and posh oyster it's abit big in the car and not to light. My sister in law did both her boys with a stroller system a far better idea if your not a big walker even if you are wearing them is far easier. I have a mai tai on my list of things i'd really like.


----------



## stardust599

Are you getting a double?

There's no way my LO will be ready for walking in another 5months. She walks but I have to pick her up every 5mins as she gets tired and I also have to stop her from running into fences/roads/puddles/drains every 1.5minutes! I don't want to use a sling cos I used one with LO and it then took 5 MONTHS of hard work trying to get her used to the pram as she hated it and wanted in the sling all the time.

I've been looking at doubles but can't find any I like :-( I did want the iCandy Pear but then I tested it in the shop and it's huge plus I can't afford it anyway I don't like the side by side strollers and something like the Nipper 360 wouldn't fit in my little Corsa! So I'm screwed! xx


----------



## molly85

I've been looking at p&t's Hauck are bringing out a travel system version. I have a Graco deluxe type one and it's huge and heavy. I'm not keen on a side by side as you can't get them through some shop door ways. the P&T's fold dead small shame about the cost.


----------



## Flagirl

Hi everyone,

I am new to this site and this whole pregnancy thing too :) I am due July 20th, 2012 and we found out yesterday at our anatomy scan that the baby is totally healthy (so far so good) and its a GIRL!!!! Hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to sharing experiences and stories with everyone. I do have one question for anyone that would like to respond. With so many warnings about crib , it seems that everyone is still using them. I do agree the cribs are prettier with them and I know many people use them with no problems. What are your thoughts/ feelings on this? I am not judging anyone that used or will use one. Many of my friends have but I have read in almost all of my printed literature and in parenting magazine etc that they shouldn't be used.


----------



## molly85

what's wrong with a crib and do you mean the british or american version? 

congratz on the baby Girl


----------



## Mosnippy

monring allllll!!

man did i have a weird dream last night, dreamt that I went into labour at 32 weeks, went ot hospital with my mom there, and OH (Vaguely remember him there haha) but it wasnt painful and taking ages to get to any progress stage, so I decided I would go for a walk on my own, My gran was there tooo (She passed away last year so weird she would be there in the flesh) anyway, while walking realised as I was 32 weeks I never did my hospital bag and had nothing with me!! So I spotted a mothercare just up the road from the hospital and was zooming around there trying to remember everything I needed and I couldnt find nappies!! 

it was the weirdest dream, 

thought would share that lol 

Welocm flagirl we have the same due date!

I plan on using a cot, is that what you mean by a crib?


----------



## stardust599

Flagirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site and this whole pregnancy thing too :) I am due July 20th, 2012 and we found out yesterday at our anatomy scan that the baby is totally healthy (so far so good) and its a GIRL!!!! Hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to sharing experiences and stories with everyone. I do have one question for anyone that would like to respond. With so many warnings about crib , it seems that everyone is still using them. I do agree the cribs are prettier with them and I know many people use them with no problems. What are your thoughts/ feelings on this? I am not judging anyone that used or will use one. Many of my friends have but I have read in almost all of my printed literature and in parenting magazine etc that they shouldn't be used.

Welcome! We call your crib a cot here in the UK! A crib is a different thing - like a miniature version that usually rocks. Do you mean the bumper/bedding pads for them to make them look pretty? We won't be using them either - not work the risk!

Mosnippy you strange person. I'm not packing until 36weeks! Not tempting fate.

molly I like the P+Ts but the toddler has to go in the back seat and cant' see out :-( my LO would hate that. I can't find anything to suit us!


----------



## Mosnippy

I know weird to the bone lol :) I did wake up going WTF!!! Lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

stardust599 said:


> Mosnippy you strange person. *I'm not packing until 36weeks! Not tempting fate*.

I packed mine at 30 weeks with my son and went overdue lol...i'd rather be safe than sorry to be fair!! Though having it packed means the weeks drag because you're then completely prepared and just waiting for it to happen.


----------



## molly85

have a look on the P&t site it's only when u have 2 toddlers the bigger 1 goes on the bottomi'd expect them walk a bit by then so easier. plus the fold so small they can like or lump it lol


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> stardust599 said:
> 
> 
> Mosnippy you strange person. *I'm not packing until 36weeks! Not tempting fate*.
> 
> I packed mine at 30 weeks with my son and went overdue lol...i'd rather be safe than sorry to be fair!! Though having it packed means the weeks drag because you're then completely prepared and just waiting for it to happen.Click to expand...

I think i would rather be the same, prepared for in case. as OH would just be useless all he knows is I need maternity pads hhaha bless him!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stardust599 said:
> 
> 
> Mosnippy you strange person. *I'm not packing until 36weeks! Not tempting fate*.
> 
> I packed mine at 30 weeks with my son and went overdue lol...i'd rather be safe than sorry to be fair!! Though having it packed means the weeks drag because you're then completely prepared and just waiting for it to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> I think i would rather be the same, prepared for in case. as OH would just be useless all he knows is I need maternity pads hhaha bless him!Click to expand...

I've actually just bought a pre packed maternity bag for £15 (flash sale on bounty). It's a really nice bag comes with a full pack of newborn nappies and wipes, maternity pads, breast pads, shampoo, conditioner body wash, tooth brush, tooth paste, hair bobbles and lip balm. BARGAIN. Glad I got one just as it started as I just looked again and they've all gone lol (there were only 200).


----------



## Mosnippy

bugger that would be great!! that was a bargain!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhh have to share a little awwww heart melting moment for me! 

OH doesnt over do the enthusiam for baby.. he has his moments, and last night, we watching telly and i always have my budha belly hanging out, its far more comfy haha anyway he snuggled up to me and just lay there rubbing and holding my belly... i just wanted to well up..thought that was the nicest thing to do... love it when he touches my bump


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe that's so sweet Mosnippy. 

I love it when OH does it...he doesn't do it often and last weekend he put his hand on my bump in the night and whispered "kick me baby...come on". It was so lovely. I love his soppy moments.


----------



## Mosnippy

aw me tooo! actually my cat was on my lap and OH was trying to get baby to kick cat haha he has a love hate relationship with my cats haha

just a big mush balllll when it comes to dads and babies!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think the baby is slowly stealing my intelligence lol. I keep getting so many things completely wrong...things i've been able to do for years...like counting!!! I looked at my ticker today and thought that can't be right 18 weeks and 5 days? But I'm not 19 weeks until Friday...completely forgetting that there's 7 days in a week not 6 lol. I did exactly the same last week lol. And not being able to spell words I've been spelling for years. 

God damn you baby brain.


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> I think the baby is slowly stealing my intelligence lol. I keep getting so many things completely wrong...things i've been able to do for years...like counting!!! I looked at my ticker today and thought that can't be right 18 weeks and 5 days? But I'm not 19 weeks until Friday...completely forgetting that there's 7 days in a week not 6 lol. I did exactly the same last week lol. And not being able to spell words I've been spelling for years.
> 
> God damn you baby brain.

heheh i feel your pain!

for work, i actually have post it notes for everything all over my wall otherwise i forget! the smallest thing that i did without thinking before baby!

its crazy lol i often put stuff in the fridge when they meant to go into the microwave for heating/cooking, and then go to the microwave looking for it and confused as to why its not there! and realise i never even put it in there in the first place! 

so funny tho!


----------



## irmastar

Oh girls I know what you mean with the baby brain, I seriously thought it wasn't gonna hapen to me but on monday i went to the store with my mom bought some clothes for my son and then went to the store next door the lady at the register ask me for my bag (they do it at some stores to keep people from stealing I guess) so I got some things I needed, pay, went to have lunch with my mom enjoyed a beautiful afternoon, by the time I got home and started unloading the things I bought I realized I didn't have the bag with my son's clothes, I forgot it at the store!!!! I felt sad, i kept aking my OH why did it happen? at the end my mom and dad went to get it and I got it back LOL...

On the other hand I am very excited as my scanis tomorrow and I just can't wait :) :) fingers crossed for a boy :)


----------



## molly85

*TEAM BLUE!*

the cord was dangling so going back Sunday but we were pretty sure we saw the veg just needed to confirm the meat lol


----------



## irmastar

molly85 said:


> *TEAM BLUE!*
> 
> the cord was dangling so going back Sunday but we were pretty sure we saw the veg just needed to confirm the meat lol

congrats molly!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## stardust599

Congrats Molly!!!!! Piccies please


----------



## molly85

lol they forgot to do them as i'm going back i'll get them then


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw congrats molly that's awesome 

What time is your scan irma

So exciting now as we all start to find out.... Well almost all of us , hope I'm blue to :)


----------



## irmastar

at 11 am ..i posted on my fb about having my scan tom and hoping to see boy..and almost evrybody who commented started aking why do I want another boy??? how should i want a girl because I already have aboy..all those comments got me mad.i don't see anyhting wrong on wanting a boy after already havng onw, or wanting a girl after already having one..oh and one girl told me how weird I am for wanting another boy0.0


----------



## kittylady

You want what you want, its no one elses business, I've got my scan on the 8th March but we aren't finding out the sex anyway. I just want a healthy baby. :thumbup:


----------



## irmastar

kittylady said:


> You want what you want, its no one elses business, I've got my scan on the 8th March but we aren't finding out the sex anyway. I just want a healthy baby. :thumbup:

thanks kitty..i wanted to stay team yellow but my OH talk me into finding out lol


----------



## molly85

lol I don't have the patience for team yellow lol size is my big guess factor lol.

Abby looked so cute in her huge newborn stuff in the hospital someone gave us a load of stuff in prem sizes as swe had nothing i was out tiny clothes shopping at 5 days so she could leave the house lol


----------



## Mosnippy

irmastar said:


> at 11 am ..i posted on my fb about having my scan tom and hoping to see boy..and almost evrybody who commented started aking why do I want another boy??? how should i want a girl because I already have aboy..all those comments got me mad.i don't see anyhting wrong on wanting a boy after already havng onw, or wanting a girl after already having one..oh and one girl told me how weird I am for wanting another boy0.0


some people are just close minded! you allowed to want what you want!

oooo so exciting, mine is exactly 2 weeks today, same as Kitty lady actually 8th March, I am dying to find out!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mine's 1 week tomorrow, can't wait to find out. Fingers crossed for team pink. Not that I mind I just want to be right again lol.


----------



## misse04

I'm back! Missed my laptop (so sad) :haha:
Connie has been keeping me very busy with her crawling (like a frog)!
Congrats Molly! Can't beleive people are starting to find out now 12days till my 20 week scan :) Been enjoying the sun today by the sea having lunch, lovely.
Hope everyones doing well 
ohh and I got my pram today not sure what its called, its second hand will find out later was £140 so not bad x


----------



## molly85

snap misse fil orderd a p&T for me ahhhhhh


----------



## irmastar

I'm very excited to share with all of you that I'm on team PINK!!!
Baby was doing all kinds of cute things like grabbing her feet, sucking her thumb, kicking exactly when the tech was gonna take pictures...I'll share the pics as soon as I can get my hands on my laptop.

My app with GP went good too, she said they are just gonna keep an extra eye on me and baby but everything looks good :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Yay pinky.


----------



## Mosnippy

awww so we have one blue and one pink so far!

congrats irma!! 
cant wait for mine now!!


----------



## molly85

wasn't there another pink?


----------



## irmastar

yes I believe one of the new girls was pink too


----------



## kittylady

Woop :thumbup:


----------



## irmastar

Ok girls posting the pictures.. I didn't get so many but I sure got a couple of cute ones
graving her foot and sucking her thumb
 



Attached Files:







babygirl.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









babygirl2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Cute....congrats on your baby girl...so excited to find out...only a week today...EEK!!! So nervous though. I really don't mind either way and I'll love it whatever but I'm worried that because I'm so convinced it's a girl that if they say boy I'll be terrified because I'll have to bond with baby all over again, and that's a scary thought lol. 

Anyway...I only have a week before I'm put out of my misery lol...but for now here's my 19 week bump (excuse my messy bathroom)
 



Attached Files:







Bump19wks.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww cute pics! and cute bump KMB, 

ahhh i think you right there was another Pink. 

itss friday and pay day whooop whoopppp its great as its when our annual bonus gets paid sooo yayyyy lol nevermind most of it is for savings for when i am on maternity pay lol

we went and bought some baby furniture last night sooooo exciting..got cot and matress and changing table and set of draws...feel organised haha


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> awwww cute pics! and cute bump KMB,
> 
> ahhh i think you right there was another Pink.
> 
> itss friday and pay day whooop whoopppp its great as its when our annual bonus gets paid sooo yayyyy lol nevermind most of it is for savings for when i am on maternity pay lol
> 
> we went and bought some baby furniture last night sooooo exciting..got cot and matress and changing table and set of draws...feel organised haha

We need a house before we can sort that...but I'm dying to start playing with baby furniture and getting everything for the nursery. But won't be for a while yet as we probably won't be moving until the end of March :(


----------



## irmastar

km your bump is so cute..i feel like my bump is all over the place I remember I got a perfect , round bump with my son and now my hips are getting wider and wider


----------



## irmastar

Today is my son's birthday so sharing a pic with you girls..oh it was also western day at his school
 



Attached Files:







birthday.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Koolmami

Aaaww, so nice to know what you girls are having! My scan is next Friday. I can't wait! 

Also, I've got a pram now! It's an Oyster one. My partner's mum paid for it and got it on E-bay so we are all happy! :thumbup:

Also, for the girlies who fancy a bit of baby retail therapy, my website is ready now and we ship worldwide! Not sure if I can post it here but what the hell... :winkwink: www.koolmami.com

Hope you all have a great weekend! It's sunny in Bristol. :flower: I hope it stays like this tomorrow as I have the day off. x
 



Attached Files:







pram.JPG
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## misse04

When I got my laptop fixed I looked quickly and thought I still had ALL of Connies photos from when she was born as Pc world recovered some photos and just looked properly and theres only a few. I've lost hundreds, I'm so gutted, feel physically sick :( x


----------



## molly85

oh noooo. mine are on my memory card and the laptop thats dead scary loosing the pics.

Love the oyster Koolmammi mines on my FB page somewhere in the photos.
FIL has bought me a brand new p&t classic it arrives on monday.

No one missed me I was admitted to antenatal yesterday as i got seriously dehydrated from some tummy thing that meant i couldn't eat or drink nothing stayed down and i was in masses of pain friggin nightmare the staff were over busy and took 4 hours to talk to me and give me my medication which was all by IV until this morning. i watched 3 woman go to delivery


----------



## misse04

Ohh no! Hope your alright now x


----------



## molly85

pretty much so arguing with abby over porridge and throwing her cup at the dog shes now having to wait in her high chair while i eat she definitely feels better little madam


----------



## molly85

Seems my blue baby is actually pink!
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/402665_10150697752347464_646837463_11843350_558802924_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/418885_10150697721142464_646837463_11843248_430097415_n.jpg


----------



## kmbabycrazy

How did that happen lol. Good job you found out now and not after birth lol otherwise you might have had a very lavish looking little girl lol


----------



## molly85

lol the cord was dangling but i was sure i'd seen the veg but no meat obviously not by the potty shot lol


----------



## misse04

Aww another girl! Congrats xx


----------



## molly85

thanks misse!

my P&T arrived got to wait on the 2nd seat though. is it me or did my fruit not change?


----------



## Mosnippy

awww molly, that is good..congrats! (i hope?? lol) atleast you know now for diff! let the shopping begin! atleast you already have Abby stuff if you kept it! saves money!

i feel like my belly grew 6 inches over night on the weekend, yesterday i struggled with my bump, was so tight and sore like a watermelon was trying to stretch its way out.. feel hugggeee!! lol 

but my OH worked very hard on building the millions of drawers and cots lol..... i just walked in and was like so emotional as it sort of hit me, I have a cot..in a room..and in 20+ weeks its going to have a baby in it. i just couldnt beleive I had a cot!!! then when I was putting the little baby stuff I had bought away with my step daughter..i just was in awe that those where for my baby!!! 

silly i know..but just still cant beleive it!

hope you all had a good weekend!!


----------



## Mosnippy

oh molly I am still a mango! it changed from a sweet potato :D


----------



## molly85

lol the fruit are nuts.

matt put our cot up for abs when we got it. scary. my tiny monster is starting climb so will prob be in a bed for badgers arrival how scary is that? I am having to put up with frustrated screams as she learns though.

And yep i've kept everything except used nappies lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe Mosnippy that's sweet. I can't wait to get shopping next week...so excited that it's finally almost time for me to find out whether I'm having a little princess or a little prince (as long as they behave lol). I have booked the first 3 days of next week off and might treat myself to a trip to Leeds for some serious baby shopping <3 I am so unbelievably excited. Also have the Social Housing people coming to my house for a meeting on Friday so might finally get somewhere with them. They're always really nasty and I hate handling them on my own, I was scared about it before as I'm getting so teary over stupid things lol. Luckily my mum is going to be there for me and she doesn't take any crap from them lol (I sound like a right idiot but I hate confrontation). Hopefully it will get sorted as it only hit me the other day that I'm almost halfway through and I really need to get moving house so that I can get everything sorted before I'm too big to do anything lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

aww KM gooood luck with that... I hate moving house and I done alot of that in the last few years haha so do not envy you doing it while preggies! 

we all nearly halfway... that is rather shocking to be fair!

awww i cant wait either to start the shopping spree! you going to have a blast!! 

the only big item left to buy really is the travel system...everything else is clothes and all the accessories etc.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The only big thing we have is the travel system lol. Although it's broken :( the front wheel is stuck fixed instead of swivel and the customer services people said that there is a switch but there isn't and I can't even see where one would have been...may need a replacement wheel :( the faff that comes with buying second hand. 

Can't wait to get a house so we can start buying the big stuff for the nursery. We're hoping to be moved and already settling in beginning-mid April as DS is going away with his granddad for the weekend late April so me an OH will have that weekend free to do the nursery without Toby running around. He's going to help with the finishing touches though as I think it would be nice for him to be a little involved in the nursery I just know he'll be sticking his head right in the way when we're trying to build the big things so he can see what's going on lol. He's nosey...just like his mummy.


----------



## Koolmami

kmbabycrazy good luck with finding a house! It is stressful but just think about the end result. Also, I think we are having our scans on the same day? Friday? Good luck with that too! ;)

molly85 congratulations on your baby girl! :) Where did your FIL get your P&T? Hope you are feeling better now. x

Mosnippy, that's so sweet! You have a few weeks to get used to the idea of baby arriving then. I don't know when we'll have our baby room ready as it is currently our office! lol. Baby will have to share, not sure if OH will be able to work there...

misse04 sorry to hear about your photos. I had my laptop stolen ages ago and everything was lost. I know the feeling. x

Hope everyone else is okay. I've got a dentist appointment this week too and a traders meeting after work. Busy week but hopefully it will fly by so it will be Friday soon! Yay! x


----------



## Koolmami

kmbabycrazy good luck with finding a house! It is stressful but just think about the end result. Also, I think we are having our scans on the same day? Friday? Good luck with that too! ;)

molly85 congratulations on your baby girl! :) Where did your FIL get your P&T? Hope you are feeling better now. x

Mosnippy, that's so sweet! You have a few weeks to get used to the idea of baby arriving then. I don't know when we'll have our baby room ready as it is currently our office! lol. Baby will have to share, not sure if OH will be able to work there...

misse04 sorry to hear about your photos. I had my laptop stolen ages ago and everything was lost. I know the feeling. x

Hope everyone else is okay. I've got a dentist appointment this week too and a traders meeting after work. Busy week but hopefully it will fly by so it will be Friday soon! Yay! x


----------



## Mosnippy

Koolmami said:


> Also, for the girlies who fancy a bit of baby retail therapy, my website is ready now and we ship worldwide! Not sure if I can post it here but what the hell... :winkwink: www.koolmami.com

aww awesome website!! 

I had a real snoop through it and Have forwarded to all my preggy friends!

:flower::thumbup:


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhhh i forgot to say! haha

my boobs started to leak! not alot.... yet! thank god..but got some breast pads as knowing my damn luck as I have to go into the office on thursday they decide to do it while there haha! 

soo weird your body does these things you can control! didnt think it would be this early tho!


----------



## molly85

The p&t is from kiddiesave i've heard mixed reviews but figured it had a few weeks to arrive lol.

Yikes my target is 34 weeks after a few friend have given birth then with such small age gaps so am over half way to my target I'll never see 40 phew. 

WHich buggy is it you can't unlock?


----------



## molly85

Hides head in shame mine started last week they started at 17 weeks with abby they are huge i really need new bras


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Koolmami are scans are indeed onthe same day its OHs birthday. I'm very excited 4 more sleeps lol iXD


----------



## irmastar

Good thing you found out sbout your baby being a girl,Molly


----------



## misse04

ohh I've had no leaks yet, had it at 20 weeks with Connie! 7 DAYS TILL SCAN WOOO


----------



## molly85

it's not flooding just drips thank god


----------



## Mosnippy

yeah mine to..just a few drips...but aint taking chances will be wearing pads on thursday when am in office haha.. all i need is wet patches!! when at home its ok.. but not in corporate office block... haha 

feeling low last couple of days..like i am getting sick..or body fighting something but dont know what.. if that makes any sense.. just feel offish.. 

doesnt feel like my birthday either this week..like that is not important anymore..


----------



## molly85

I think it's prob the warmed weather ignoring my other issues i've got a sore throat and drippy nose. I don't actually feel ill though it's driving me nuts.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Me too Molly dry scratchy throat and drippy nose. 

The weather is beautiful here today, it's like June and 15 degrees (c) at the moment. I wish I was in a beer garden and not at work...oh and able to drink beer lol


----------



## molly85

i'd have a beer if i have a craving it won't go away so needs must KMB did you sort your wheel problem i can't remember which travel system you have


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have the Bebecar Icon. I'm sending them a picture of the wheel and they said they'll either tell me how to fix it or replace the wheel which is nice of them...wonder how much that'll cost me lol.


----------



## molly85

shouldn't cost a thing i had a whole new oyster seat for free. pop me a pick up when you do it i'm nosey


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Will do xx


----------



## stardust599

Hellooooo everyone!

I have no internet - my laptop is broke :-(

I've also had a sickness bug for 3 days and LO has it today now. My house REEKS of puke.

Got some baby bits - a bath, some blankets and towels, a bouncer chair (my toddler thinks this is the greatest invention ever, I can see baby never getting to use it) and a sling  We've decided on the double buggies - getting a cheapy side by side stroller for storing in the carboot and a proper walking 3 wheeler for at home - not sure if I will get one in and out my front door yet as live in a flat!

My scan next Friday - think everyone is before me :-(


----------



## misse04

Hope you all get better. I hated having no internet! 
I havent bought anything yet going to wait till next week (I dont need much as still got Connies baby stuff) x


----------



## molly85

i got a ble outfit which will need trading but am waiting on NHS scan now lol


----------



## Mosnippy

good luck KM baby and I think someone else was having a scan today?? sorry cant remember!

expect more scans up later!! with team blue or team pink news!

I was in the office yesterday and everyone having a rub of bump, it was first time they seen me since annoucing pregnancy, and all telling what they think it is! haha really cool!


----------



## Mosnippy

oooo just seen I am a melon :)


----------



## molly85

that says it all mosnippy


----------



## Mosnippy

lol.... actually yeah! haha


----------



## irmastar

GL KM and stardust! Will be waiting on your updates.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

IT'S A GIRL!! We're both really happy. But she was a monkey we were th.ere for an hour and had to go for a walk because they couldn't see things properly. We got it all eventually though and our princess is perfect


----------



## molly85

have we had any solid boys yet?


----------



## irmastar

yay!! congrats KM!! 
I don't thhink so molly..
mmmhh I have another ultrasound on the 22nd because my GP wants more clear pictures, to me the ones they took were very clear but oh well I get to see my babygirl one more time. OH is not gonna be able to go with me bc he can't take any mre days off wich sucks as I am alittle scared they will tell me something bad and he is not gonna be with me(the ultrasound tech said at the beginnig of the sono that if GP found someting she didn't see "normal" she will order an extra scan) but she said she saw everything was fine and not to worry so I'm trying to do that and I might take my mom with me.


----------



## molly85

MInes the 20th even though badgers bouncing about still makes me nervy


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww huge congrats km that is awesome!!! 

Can't wait for mine now!! I'm hoping boyyy


----------



## misse04

Congratulations!! :)

I've changed 3 pooey nappies so far already! Think Connies winding me up!x


----------



## themarshas

Hi all! I usually just stalk but I wanted to say that we have a boy! On the way. We were hoping for a girl for the sole reason that we wanted to know it was possible to beat my dhs genetics. He comes from a family of all boys... There's never been a girl born to any of the marsha men. Needless to say that didn't happen and were both still very excited about our little man! And so is my dhs family who are all happy the tradition is carrying on


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies

Congrats km :) I've got my scan on wednesday but we're not finding out (if all goes to plan) and so I'm just hoping for a happy healthy baby. Not sure whether I'm feeling movements yet or not so I'm getting really nervous now. I have heard the heartbeat on the doppler though :)

I've set up a babyplan with mothercare for the pushchair and am saving money where I can to buy bits for baby. May be going on a baby first aid course wednesday but I need to email them. :flower:


----------



## molly85

Baby first aid is great I did first aid for work when PG and the bloke went into depth on babies for me. Abby sure as hell chews her food now after having some hefty back slaps she won't forget


----------



## irmastar

Such a boring Sunday OH worked and I got a headache searching for names..


----------



## misse04

Ohh I started feeeling movements about a week ago, everyday now :)
Scan tuesday!x


----------



## molly85

i've had some sort of movement from 15 weeks it's now more defined


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've been feeling movements since 15 weeks but i have a lazy baby so even though they're more defined i don't get them any more often. 

Irma we already have a name and its so nice to finally call her it...its Lily-mae violet xx


----------



## Mosnippy

awww beuatiful name! I was going to pick lilly to if it was agirl! but of course its not allowed to be a girl haha.. 

thursday scan day! cant wait! this week is going to drag!! 

one of my friends went into labour this morning....sooo exciting she kicks off all baby delivering this year from all the people i know! lol she is having a little boy!

KM hows the shopping going? or you only hitting the shops today?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> awww beuatiful name! I was going to pick lilly to if it was agirl! but of course its not allowed to be a girl haha..
> 
> thursday scan day! cant wait! this week is going to drag!!
> 
> one of my friends went into labour this morning....sooo exciting she kicks off all baby delivering this year from all the people i know! lol she is having a little boy!
> 
> KM hows the shopping going? or you only hitting the shops today?

Been ill all weekend so only starting my shopping today getting the train to Leeds in a bit and going to see my friend who lives there and go shopping. My friend had her baby the other week and she has set it off for the year lol. She also had a little boy but everybody else so far is having a girl that i know. 

I have loved the name for ever. OHs dad wants us to call her Elizabeth after his mum but half of OHs cousins are called Elizabeth and I'm not a massive fan of the name and i don't want to use it for a middle name as there's already double barrel first name and a middle name so we've told him if we have another girl we'll use it as a middle name. Its getting on my nerves about though because its not his baby he has a daughter why didn't he call her Elizabeth except i can't say that because they had a big fight and you're not allowed to talk about her in front of him .


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhh noo.. its amazing how names can get everyone heated!

i purposely have not told any of OH family, as they love to tell you what they want, and you not allowed to not like them, so i purposely just say no havent thought of names waiting to see what it is, and also want to meet the little one first before deciding lol

if its a boy we going to call it after OH dad, George.. it took me awhile to warm to the name, but because of what it means to OH and you dont hear it often i have come to like it more, just need to get a middle name! lol 

such decisions!

aww sorry you feeling ill, but hope you have fab time shopping! cant wait to start! lol i want to decorate nursery already haha


----------



## misse04

Scan tmo :) Connies gone into her own for for 2 nights now and dont feel like I've slept!

x


----------



## molly85

Connie let mummy sleep!

We have Amelia Grace My fave or Esrai Lily ( i added the lilly to matts name choice) We never came up with a boys name we both liked lol


----------



## Mosnippy

aw lovely names too!

i find myself panicking that i have to name a child for the rest of its life! i find it hard to name my pets!!! haha 

just call it baby lol 

i am itching to go shopping and decorate...but waiting patiently for thursday... hope they can tell me gender! otherwise im booking private scan !


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OMG i spent a fortune lol. At least she'll be well dressed lol. I'm on my phone atm but will post pictures when I'm back at my comp.


----------



## Mosnippy

misse04 said:


> Scan tmo :) Connies gone into her own for for 2 nights now and dont feel like I've slept!
> 
> x

good luck with your scan today!!! dont forget to post pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## misse04

Weve got Ivy for a girl still no agreements on any boys names yet! So excited for today will let you all know later :) 

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=f...art=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0&tx=81&ty=31

Thats the pram I got x


----------



## misse04

And love the name Amelia but its Toms sisters name so that was ruled out for us!


----------



## Mosnippy

oooo that looks nice...

I took the plunge and bought my pram tooo.. it was on sale through bounty, only 184... its looks good and reviews I found online was good..so hopefully its lives up to it!

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...-condor-all-in-one-travel-system---trio-plum/


----------



## molly85

the Hauk looks good. side by sides just scare me lol but that one does look good. The P&T seems to be wider than a 4 wheel buggy but all 3 wheelers seem to wide for some reason? Ahh my friend due the week before me is having a boy!


----------



## misse04

Sooooooo happy to say.....

Were having a boy!! :D x
 



Attached Files:







421770_10151359272900133_649900132_23099531_1956399527_n.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

wahooooooooo! one of each!


----------



## irmastar

congrats misse


----------



## Mosnippy

awesome misse news congrats :))


----------



## Mosnippy

Kitty good luck with your scan today! i know you not finding out the gender! but hope it is all good and you post pics tooo :D


----------



## Mosnippy

23 hours and i will kno what my jumping bean is!

little one was very active last night, i could feel it kick but not strong enough for OH to feel.. even tho i am saying its thumping right where your hand is :( 

shame he desperately waiting to feel little one.


----------



## kittylady

My scans tomorrow lol I had a midwife appointment today to do with my history of depression and them keeping an eye on me.

Looking forward to tomorrow though :):thumbup:


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhhh i thought you had a scan today :( then we are the same. my appointment is at 14:00

cant wait to see how big its gotten, well i can tell by just looking at my tummy haha. 

someone needs to invent a home scanner for people! lol


----------



## stardust599

GOod luck kitty and mosnippy. Mine is Friday  I probably won't get online to update for days afterwards, damn laptop insurance company still not fixed it!!


----------



## molly85

aww more scans! 
CAn't wait here but had to call MW to get my matb1 sorted as i'll be passed 25 weeks when it's issued whoops


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Got my mat b1 today love that i take a week off work go back with my notice for maternity leave lol


----------



## molly85

Mine won't hand them out til the scan grrr. but no worrys as long as I can get it before 25 weeks lol


----------



## stardust599

Good luck to the ladies with scans today  I'm not at work again til Weds for internet access but will try my best to borrow a friend's laptop and update after my scan tomorrow! I think I'm having a boy but was convinced my LO was a boy last time too and she's definately not! xxx


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm backkkkkk, what a awesome emotional dayyyy !!! 

Please to announce I'm having a little boyyyyy :) I was so pleased I was crying lol an oh is so chugged he texted his whole phonebook lol 
On my phone at moment but will upload scan when on pc it's a great pic , lol 

Xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Chuffed lol damn autocorrect x


----------



## misse04

Congratulations!! I know 5 people who've had scans in last 5 weeks and all are boys! So many boys!x


----------



## Mosnippy

this my little terror in the making :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00354-20120308-1428[1].jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## irmastar

Mosnippy said:


> this my little terror in the making :)

Aww mosnippy congrats on your boy :happydance:


----------



## Mosnippy

thanks ladies!! i am still so excited lol well i would have been either way.. but OH is just so pleased bless him, he says he was feeling outnumbered but thinking about it, when his son moves in its going to be me with 3 boys/guys...that is not fair haha. 

i bought a outfit yesterday for little man! couldnt resist..it was only from primark lol... the cutest little jeans, red hoody and little tshirt that has a shirt over it.. sooo cute.. lol 

then try to tell my mom and i get... stop buying so much....?????? i have bought excatly 6 things in the whole time I been pregnant? she really does my head in sometimes!

now i will start painting nursery!! cant wait...its not going to be a normal nursery with baby patterns lol we going for the marvel comic heros and transformers etc (iron man, green lanatern, x-men, fantastic four, thor etc).. we both huge movie fans..lol so sad! 

so we going to try take the above heros and babify them, put nappies on them with dummy make young versions of them lol. 

sooo sad!

its FRIDDDAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> thanks ladies!! i am still so excited lol well i would have been either way.. but OH is just so pleased bless him, he says he was feeling outnumbered but thinking about it, when his son moves in its going to be me with 3 boys/guys...that is not fair haha.
> 
> i bought a outfit yesterday for little man! couldnt resist..it was only from primark lol... the cutest little jeans, red hoody and little tshirt that has a shirt over it.. sooo cute.. lol
> 
> then try to tell my mom and i get... stop buying so much....?????? i have bought excatly 6 things in the whole time I been pregnant? she really does my head in sometimes!
> 
> now i will start painting nursery!! cant wait...its not going to be a normal nursery with baby patterns lol we going for the marvel comic heros and transformers etc (iron man, green lanatern, x-men, fantastic four, thor etc).. we both huge movie fans..lol so sad!
> 
> so we going to try take the above heros and babify them, put nappies on them with dummy make young versions of them lol.
> 
> sooo sad!
> 
> its FRIDDDAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :)

Absolutely LOVE this idea!!! So so so so much!! Me and OH are huge film and (feel like such a geek now) comic book fans. 

I love Fridays, it's my ticker changing day. 21 weeks...officially more than halfway!!! xxx


----------



## Mosnippy

haha sooo glad I am not the only one! we have so many memorobilia around the house etc and dvds! we cant wait for the avengers to come out etc etc.. we get soo excited! haha 

if we where having a girl i would have done alice in wonderland, tim burton movie alice in wonderland just not so dark but on those lines ...(huge johnny fan lol ) 

yay my ticker changes tooo..... im a banana haha


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know SO excited for The Avengers. 

We had Cowboy Theme for a boy but we're not sure what we want to do for a girl I want it quite gender neutral kind of colours but OH says it's boring. I just don't want LOADS of pink but I like mint green in there and he won't let me put green in the nursery :( we're stuck...

Ahh well we need a new house before we can think about the nursery.


----------



## molly85

Abby has pea green walls bright barbie pibk curtains and blankets. her posters are alphabet, numbers, times table, atlas, periodic table frog and a huge map of space care of matt


----------



## Mosnippy

awww...i wouldnt have gone pink either... i have a lime green (bright green) cot haha and if it was a girl was going to go with purples and blues and some pink (but cherise pink etc) and if boy then blues oranges etc they all go with the green.. i want the bright colours.. sooo not tranditional lol poor child haha 

you should just get colour swatches and show him it can be girly..if you bring in little bits of pink etc.. to compliment the mint green!


----------



## molly85

apart from the posters which may change our baby room is pretty girly I was trying to colour pink/purple buterflys


----------



## kmbabycrazy

As she'll be born in July we could do Yellow and Mint Green as it's quite summery and warm and still girly. 

I'll get my way eventually lol, I always do... lol xx


----------



## molly85

send him out for the day and just do it mwahhhhhhh


----------



## Mosnippy

lol thats the way!!

i always get my way tooo haha not at first but wear him down haha


----------



## molly85

Mat got his way but with 2 girls i'll be trading the pictures lol


----------



## Mosnippy

poor blokes dont stand a chance with us woman :D


----------



## irmastar

The yellow and Mint green idea sound pretty...
Girls I am so excited OH and I have agree on a name and her name will be....
Nicole Juliette :happydance:​


----------



## misse04

Aww thats a nice name! I forgot to say we decided on Harvey John for our boy :)


----------



## molly85

Awwww I'm going to be OK with William then if my balls reappear lol.

OMG got some of my rota who schedules a 24 week pregnant person to finish work at 9.30pm and expect them back at work at 7am???? with an under 1 year old child???? talk about fuming


----------



## irmastar

I like the name Harvey..great choice


----------



## misse04

Thats ridiculous Molly cant you talk to someone and sort it out?
And thank you Irmastar :D x


----------



## molly85

I have sent the e-mail just fuming as i need to tell MIL when I'm working.


----------



## stardust599

Our scan was great 

We are having a little boy! Very excited!!! Bought a few bits and pieces and just going to look on the Sales pages here as that's where we got a lot last time.

I have a few sleepsuits, vests, a moses basket, bath, our blankets, monitor etc. just need more clothes, bottles, dummies, moses basket mattress, cot.

xx


----------



## irmastar

Congrats on team :blue: stardust.

Hopefully you can get it fix, molly.


----------



## misse04

Congratulations! So many boys!


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw congratsss stardust another little boy for the group!!! 

I sorted out nursery yesterday, just clearing out an putting furniture where it should be lol an already looks so cute just needs paint an decor then it's done! So exciting really 

Family is pleased with name choice of George mil is over moon as that was oh dads name bless em


----------



## Mosnippy

Morning ladies, how is everyone?

I unfortunately had a funeral to go to yesterday, it was OH cousin who passwed away so I was meeting a lot of the family for the first time. 

i met this one woman there who is 16 weeks pregnant with baby no 4, and OMG i was shocked at this woman..so pompous...and the worst, as we talking about genders etc she has 2 boys and 1 girl, and the girl is turning 5, so i said aw would you like another girl to even it out? and she looked at me and said no as my girl is my Bitch.....

i was like WHATTTTTTT? 

then she said no dont mean it like that, but i would rather have boys, i mean my girl its her 5th birthday and you know what she wanted, her bedroom done in hello kitty instead of toys, what 5 year old asks for that..i had to spend £95 doiing her bedroom..that is why she is my bitch... 

i was flabbergasted at this..what does one say to that??? i just said i did my two step daugthers room up in hello kitty and it cost me £50 and that was duvets and wall decor etc..

but wow.. what a woman! i just was amazed at the other crap she came out with... 


so that was my day!


----------



## molly85

Strange woman. Kids only know what they are taught so if she's taught her a newly decorated room is an option thats her tough luck lol. But kids toys are exspensive


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know bloody hell Toby wanted a toy that cost £95 for his birthday...I would rather spend the money doing his room up then buy him something that's gonna end up in the corner covered in dust. His birthday present cost £50 and he doesn't even play with it that often, wish i'd have thought of doing his room up instead lol...would've been way more worth it.


----------



## molly85

We don't need to spend money on abbys she didn't open half of her x-mas prezzies so we've put them still wrapped upstairs lol


----------



## Mosnippy

lol..

i was just shocked that she kept calling her little daughter a bitch...you can tell from the other people that made the mistake of asking the same question just fall into silence as she was telling everyone her girl is a bitch..she doesnt want another one ...

i had to bite my tongue as i was going to say its parents upbringing that a child picks it up from...but she looked the type to belt me one... so just changed the subject lol... funny woman! really odd and kept just staring at me ....


----------



## Koolmami

Hi Ladies!

I haven't been here in ages! Sorry! Lots of things going on at work. :blush:

Not sure if I told you that we had our scan and we are having a girl! Also, my placenta moved up so my bleeding stopped, yay! :happydance: We haven't thought of any names yet, not sure when we will start thinking about that...

As far as the nursery, well, it's still an office and it will be probably be like that until July! lol

I'm so glad to catch up with you all now. We should keep track of how many boys and girls we are having in July then! x


----------



## Mosnippy

awww Koolmami that is great! a little girl!! 

heres some pics haha

i was messing on a morph website haha for some reason it wont let me upload it so will have to try again later...

but here is my bump last night :D
 



Attached Files:







21w4.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

looking good!


----------



## Koolmami

Thank you, Mosnippy! :)

I was trying to put a pic of my bump but I can't do it now! It's asking me for a link? Anyway, all the pics of my bump are on my Facebook page if you are interested.

Just noticed I have changed to a Papaya! :haha: x


----------



## Mosnippy

i just realised next week thursday the 22nd I have 3 months left of work.... yikes!!! seems to be going quick now!!

oh and my little man is thumping more and more each day! still a bit alien but makes me smile.

oh i mentioned earlier I was at this funeral on monday, I didnt know the woman, but it was my OH cousin so I went out of respect.. and they played whitney houstons i will always love you,, which i was trying desperatly not to cry ..but did ..damn hormones but what made me reallly flood was as soon as song started little G was thumping away which then got me going lol and as soon as song stopped he settled down... 

ok random thought for you haha


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My bump seems to be shrinking, I swear I feel like I'm smaller :( but she's gone from lazy baby to crazy baby and is kicking and thumping loads!!! She's just a pain because she stops every time OH touches my stomach. I told him he should try talking to my bump and he might get some kicks in response as she starts to recognise him and realise those strange big hands that keep touching my stomach belong to him. But he says it's weird and he'd feel stupid...which kind of made me sad because i'd love him to talk to her. 

He said he'll maybe try and ease into it, and I hope he does.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> *i just realised next week thursday the 22nd I have 3 months left of work.... yikes!!! seems to be going quick now!!
> *

Oh and just realised that it was 3 months yesterday until I leave work although my maternity leave doesn't actually start until a week later, but I'm using the last of my annual leave before I go xx


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> Mosnippy said:
> 
> 
> *i just realised next week thursday the 22nd I have 3 months left of work.... yikes!!! seems to be going quick now!!
> *
> 
> Oh and just realised that it was 3 months yesterday until I leave work although my maternity leave doesn't actually start until a week later, but I'm using the last of my annual leave before I go xxClick to expand...

i am doing that tooo..so my maternity leave actually starts a week before my due date and then i used 3 weeks annual leave..seeing as i had the leave ..so atleast i go back to work later haha.. 


it seems to be zooming though..feels like forever away but it isnt! 

i really have no energy today...zippp just want to :sleep: we got landlords coming tommorrow to sign new contract on house so have to just do a quick tidy ...argh... 

craving mash potatoessss lol


----------



## misse04

Ive just had a chicken kebab cause I NEEDED one :haha: It's definatley my thing this pregnancy but I had butternut squash soup for lunch so its allowed x


----------



## stardust599

My last day at work is Friday 4th May. Haha lucky me.

Starting Mat Leave early to spend those final few months just me and LO  xx


----------



## Mosnippy

I ended up having hot dogs lol Was just as yummy lol 

Awww that's nice actually .... Can't wait to finish work 

Nighty night girls off to bed


----------



## Mosnippy

ARGHHH my mom is doing my head in a little over my babies name. 

We naming him George after my OH father, they where close and was greatly adored by all. 

My father has passed away to but unfortunately i dont hold the same regard, i hadnt spoken to my father for 7 + years when he passed away.. people didnt know he had a daughter..you get the picture.. they divorced /split up when i was 18 he had affair etc and lotsa other stuff...so she keeps dropping digs that why havent i got my fathers name as second name... and i am like do i need to remind you why? then she laughs haha... now today she keeps saying its our side of the family baby to..what about using my grandfathers name (my moms dad)... its so draining!!!!

i was like if you wanted your fathers name why didnt you use in in your sons name..she was like no i used your fathers dad... i was like exactly and you giving me grief cause i am doing the same!

arghhh tired of having this conversation with her!!!!

sorry just a little rant!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I get where your coming from Mosnippy. As soon as you say names everyone's got to have an opinion. My friend quite obviously dropped the hint that she doesn't like my name and as I've told you before I think, FIL wants us to call her Elizabeth after his mother...despite the fact he didn't name his own daughter that!!! 

George is a lovely name by the way...my cousin's name too xx


----------



## stardust599

Ugh names!

My LO is Macy Elizabeth then OH's surname. I choose Elizabeth as it's a family name but I didn't want to use it as a first name. Macy was just a name I liked. This time OH's family wanted us to use MIL's name as a middle name (despite the fact that she only bothers to visit once every 2nd month for half an hour while living 10mins away and LO has no idea who she is) but thank goodness we are having a boy and he's getting OH's name as a middle name so thankfully no arguments!!


----------



## Mosnippy

i really didnt think i would get so much grief! haha i mean my mom knows how i feel about my father etc.. i thought she felt the same..but clearly has an opinion! 

of course OH family love the name choice lol but yes names diff cause some heated discussions!!!


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy said:


> i really didnt think i would get so much grief! haha i mean my mom knows how i feel about my father etc.. i thought she felt the same..but clearly has an opinion!
> 
> of course OH family love the name choice lol but yes names diff cause some heated discussions!!!


Your baby = your choice! You don't have to justify it to anyone!

You might still change your mind. My LO was 100% going to be "Charlotte" from 20weeks ish but when she came out she just didn't feel like a Charlotte to me and I decided to call her Macy instead.

I can't think of any boys names. I like Samuel and Thomas. But I don't like the fact that Thomas means "twin". Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhh I like Thomas, I was going to use that as second name, but I am really loving Finley. Means Fair Hero.. and as we are a superhero freaks haha..and George Finley has a lovely ring to it. 

oooo happy 22 weeks Im a paw paw :) (sorry papaya in other languages lol )


----------



## stardust599

My ticker is fast! I'm not 22 weeks til Tuesday, just haven't got round to updating it LOL.

I love Finley too but think I'd spell it "Finlay" I don't know which is the most common way though!


----------



## molly85

I picked girl names from both sides of my family Amelia my mums great aunt and grace is my dads mums middle name. Matts not keen on the boys names just in case which might be William (his grand father, greatgrand father and great uncles name)Roger his dads name. Not sure what you'd shorten William to in a baby?


----------



## Mosnippy

William gets shortened to WIllie (which I know people that do) or Will or actually Bill funny enough.. 

Shame OH was trying to see my moms side of it and was coming up with names to use from my side of the family but I am not close to , or regard anyone high enough to name baby after... which is sad really lol


----------



## molly85

it wasn't really about family for us we just didn't like other names really


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> I picked girl names from both sides of my family Amelia my mums great aunt and grace is my dads mums middle name. Matts not keen on the boys names just in case which might be William (his grand father, greatgrand father and great uncles name)Roger his dads name. Not sure what you'd shorten William to in a baby?

Shorten it to Billy when they're a baby I think that's a cute name for a baby x


----------



## molly85

I just could not call any one willy I'd wet myself. Can't wait for tuesday to get the scan done to confirm girl or boy


----------



## stardust599

21/22 week bump pics everyone let's see them!!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120317_1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

bloody hell that beautifully huge


----------



## irmastar

stardust you are gonna be one of those with perfect bumps, so jealous but in a good way lol
this is me at 21 +2 it is not a good picture since I took it on the computer my camera broke
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120316_2.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## misse04

22 weeks tmo! Got midwife appointment today. Connie has decided it's time to start waking up at 6 as shes got a cough :shrug: sooooooo tired! Done lots of baby shopping lately and have got really into ebay, started selling Connies stuff too :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG01165-20120319-0703.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Beautiful bumps ladies. I'm on my phone at the moment but will post a pic later. Got very excited as i managed to balance my brew on it last night...my bump i mean lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My bump @ 22 weeks. Just realised how...square...it looks :s lol
 



Attached Files:







bump 22wks.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww lovely bumpsss!!!!

i wont be showing off my bump naked... you dont want to see my needle marks and bruises... haha


----------



## molly85

oh bleeding heck I feel huge but still have my B and fat curtain. 21 week scan day tomorrow sooo excited


----------



## misse04

Ohh good luck for tmo! :)


----------



## Mosnippy

awwwwww yay!!! finally almost scan day!!! what time is your scan?

feels like mine was ages ago...but i cant complain i get another one at 28 weeks :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe I'm gutted that scan wise it's all over now :(


----------



## molly85

2.40 pm I think. I've another at 34 weeks to.


----------



## stardust599

Beautiful bumps!

Don't be sad that the scans are over! No more scans means that you are having a healthy, uncomplicated pregnancy  I had over 10 scans with my daughter as she had IUGR, this time I'm praying no scans, no complications.

Anyone thinking about the birth yet? I want an all natural, naked, animal style :rofl: birth with just me and OH and a MW in the background just to keep an eye on the health of me and bubs.

I've made our list of everything we need too! We're not getting many gadgets etc. this time but plenty of clothes, blankets, bottles etc. and all the basics 

I have become a bit of an ebay addict and now have over 30 things for newborn size. Oopsie!

Also, I would say to everyone to buy a few tiny baby sleepsuits and vests or at least Next's "New Baby - Up to 7.8lbs" smallest size. I know most babies under 8lb won't into newborn sized clothes for at least a couple of weeks in my experience so grab a pack of 5 vests and sleepsuits just incase. I find the ones labelled up to 10lb especially huge! I know my nephews were above average weight at 7lb 10+ each but newborn swamped them although they filled out into it after 2/3 weeks anyway! My LO was only 5lb8 and was in premature clothes for a good month then tiny baby and not in newborn until she was a couple of months old. I want a BIG baby this time. I'm desperate for 7lb+ at least LOL.


----------



## molly85

Am with you there star dust, at about 6 days old I had to leave abs to go shopping OH couldn't face it. Thankfully a friend had some prem stuff 16 inches and 5lb10 shrinking to 5lb3 required squitty little clothes lol. she's still in 6-9 month clothes at 10 months with loads of trouser space just starting to get a bit tall for tops


----------



## Koolmami

Wow, girls you are all so skinny and bumps are so out there! You all look gorgeous! :) Might post a pic later if I can figure it out how to do it again... Did any of you had anything special for Mother's Day? I've got a card from bump/OH and stayed in bed pretty much all day having homemade choc cookies which OH manage to make out of the blue. Lovely! x


----------



## Mosnippy

awww that is lovely...no nothing special... but OH is not the one to go out and do stuff..but i told him next year i want breakfast in bed lol

but shame his two oldest childrens mother, so his ex wrote on my facebook happy step-mothers day and to thank me for beign a big part of there lives and happy mommy to be...which made me all well up as that was sweet of her. 

ohhh i bought a new car today..when i say new..i mean used lol... my car was busted and really hate buses and taxis so took the plungejust a little run around.. so happy am back on the road again!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Didn't really do much on Mother's Day but me and Toby did a lot f baking the day before and we just pigged out on that on Mother's Day morning. He drew me a picture, made me a flower and wrote me a card bless him and we went to see OH's dad as Toby hadn't seen him in a while and enjoys going round. Didn't get anything from bump as OH isn't very proactive in that sense and doesn't really think about that kind of thing...he didn't even get his own mother a present and card until 5 o clock ON MOTHER'S DAY!!! lol. Luckily she was in York for the day so he had time to write out the card before she got home so it looked like he was prepared lol...to be fair he did have his wisdom teeth out on Monday and local anaesthetic doesn't really work on him, he burns it off really fast, and by the time they got to the second tooth it had run out (they'd already used as much as they're legally allowed) and he just did without because he knew if they didn't take it out then he wouldn't go back lol so he's been in a lot of pain all weekend...however he could've gone shopping last weekend lol. 

Well feel like I may have rambled there lol. Very excited to finish work as my sister has come home from uni for Easter and I'm excited to see her. There's only 14 months between us so we're really close and it's kind of weird not having her around whilst I go through this pregnancy. Luckily she'll be back for the summer when Lily's born and will get to know her before she goes back


----------



## Mosnippy

awww thats exciting yoru sister is coming!!

i feel a bit nervous today.. i been summoned to the dr something about my blood tests... 

when I had my 12 week bloods, and follow up with midwife all was ok..as per the midwife. But when I went to the Dr they said to me my blood count was borderline I need to have a full blood count redone. Which I had done when I had my 20 week scan, I mentioned this to midwife that they where doing this, and she was completely baffled as to why as according to her everything is ok. 

well yesterday get called saying I need to come in they want to see me regarding my blood tests!!! so now i am a bit stressed! and why is one saying Im ok and other saying im not!

arghhhh lol.. joy!


----------



## misse04

AHHH Just writ out massive msg and it deleted!

Wanting a waterbirth in bikini top and skirt. 

Mothers day was woke up at 6 by Connie then got my cards and chocolates, we went for breakfast in wetherspoons with my Dad, brothers and sister. My brothers girlfriend is 26 weeks pregnant too :) Then we went for a carvery at 3 with my mum nan and OHs family. I reaaaallly wanted mcds breakfast in bed but my little sister was meant to be down, hense the breakfast but she was ill in the end so... next year! :)
xx


----------



## molly85

I saw both our mms with ABs and my Moonpig card arrived yesterday!

I'd just not like to sneeze to deliver that baby


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The kind of birth I want is similar to the one I had last time with doing most of it at home (was 9cm when I got to hospital with Toby) with no drugs all natural but would like to give birth in a better position. Was on my back last time and they wouldn't let me move for some reason, every time I tried to sit up they pushed me back. This time I'd like to give birth crouching as I think it'll be easier...I was pushing for 1 hour 20 minutes with Toby so I'd like to not be pushing quite as long this time and I think a better position with gravity on my side will help that lol


----------



## stardust599

kmbabycrazy said:


> The kind of birth I want is similar to the one I had last time with doing most of it at home (was 9cm when I got to hospital with Toby) with no drugs all natural but would like to give birth in a better position. Was on my back last time and they wouldn't let me move for some reason, every time I tried to sit up they pushed me back. This time I'd like to give birth crouching as I think it'll be easier...I was pushing for 1 hour 20 minutes with Toby so I'd like to not be pushing quite as long this time and I think a better position with gravity on my side will help that lol



I had a terrible time pushing with my LO. It actually only took 35mins but most of it was where the top of her head was out but I couldn't get it past my pelvic bone as they wouldn't let me sit up or turn over. After 30mins I pushed them off me and turned over and she was out within a few mins! This time I want to try kneeling or crouching as LO was blue when she was born from her head being stuck.

I want to stay at home as long as possible too but we live 45mins from the hospital and we have to drop LO off at Mums too so I don't want to leave it too late and have an in car birth :rofl:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Stardust bless you. I actually didn't mean to do that much at home my labour was just really quick lol. I wanted to have a homebirth this time but it's OH's first and he said he's just too nervous to do it at home so I agreed to go into the hospital to actually have the baby. He said that if all goes well this time then if and when we have the next I can have it at home. I just hate hospitals so much. I was told when I had my son that I could go home 6 hours after he was born if everything was ok. Well everything was fine and I was in for 36 hours afterwards. Am just gonna leave as soon as possible this time if everything is ok lol. I can't stand hospitals


----------



## Mosnippy

I was sat in a meeting so I trawelled through the posts for the following, i thought there would be more..but cant find more lol so sorry if you missed off it! The dates are from the post on first page and updated if I knew they where differant. 

20th July
Koolmami &#8211; Team Pink
Mosnippy &#8211; Team Blue
Kmbabycrazy &#8211;Team Pink

22nd July
Stardust599 &#8211;Team BLue


24th July
Misse04 &#8211;Team Blue

25th July
Irmastar &#8211;Team Pink
Bibby 77


28th July
Kittylady &#8211;Team Yellow
themarshas &#8211; Team Blue

30th July
Molly85 &#8211; Team Pink


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Was thinking about doing that Mosnippy but I'm far too lazy lol. Just been day dreaming about my nursery and looking at the furniture I want but REALLY can't afford lol. Ahhh well...there's always the chance I might win the lottery this week lol x


----------



## misse04

Ahh thats a good idea sorry to be a pain but mines the 24th now :)

Also been doing serious housework all day and the effing hoover wont turn on now urghggggg! need to finish! OHs off work this week to do his lorry learning and test so got lots of help and hopefully going to start sorting our house out ie moving my clothes from spare room to our bedroom, need new wardrobes though. Want to paint a wall in our living room and Harveys room as need space to put all his stuff. Loads to do. I plan on winning the lottery too..


----------



## Mosnippy

ahhh the lottery....if only lol .....

ikea is really cheap for wardrobes and they have some really nice ones, i am a bit of a ikea freak lol practically everything is ikea lol poor OH hates flat pack with a passion! but i think its fabulous..coming from a country that doesnt have this type of thing its great lol so i get carried away lol 

I updated your Misse... 

i see a few ladies from original posting are MIA :( hope they all ok! 

oh i been put on ferrous sulphate... aka iron pills as my blood count was under normal..apparently..but still confused about that as midwife says its fine but docter says no its low ..got consultant on thursday will ask them what they think..so now on top of my damn injection i have to remember to take a damn pill 3 times a day!!!


----------



## molly85

*shakes head*

CHange mine to 30th July and now definitely a BOY Imay actually cry!


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> CHange mine to 30th July and now definitely a BOY Imay actually cry!



Congrats!!!!!!!!!




Change mine to 24th July  xx


----------



## molly85

never having a gender scan again!


----------



## stardust599

molly85 said:


> never having a gender scan again!


You're doing it AGAIN :-O :rofl:

Yup, just wait for trusty old NHS in future!


----------



## molly85

i'm getting 4 scans on them this pregnancy 6 in toal the little buggers already kicking hell out of me so i know it's fine lol. scariest thing we now need to shop for is a new house!


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol awwww congrats!! You gonna post pics?? Pleaseeeee 

Will update tomorrow on my PlayBook at moment


----------



## molly85

tomorrow, my little brains still whirling


----------



## misse04

Ohh god Congratss! :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Congrats on the boy Molly really happy for you. 

OH finally felt Lily kick last night she was being crazy and kicking aol hard so i grabbed his hand and shoved it on my belly before she stopped and he felt it. It was definitely worth the wait to see that smile!! He was just in a happy little daze for the rest of the night. 

Going to view another house today and really hope we like it because its driving me a little crazy and i just want to move already


----------



## Mosnippy

awwwww, our little man is not kicking hard enough for OH to feel.. :( 

good luck house hunting..its the worst! but hopefully you will find the perfect home for you and your family!


----------



## Mosnippy

20th July
Koolmami  Team Pink
Mosnippy  Team Blue
Kmbabycrazy Team Pink

24th July
Misse04 Team Blue
Stardust599 Team BLue


25th July
Irmastar Team Pink

28th July
Kittylady Team Yellow
themarshas  Team Blue

30th July
Molly85  Team Blue


----------



## molly85

We have a pic uploaded at last.
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s320x320/529911_10150747501632464_646837463_12030056_278184710_n.jpg

He apparently weighs 14oz and was breech yesterday


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Think my little miss is breach as it's hard at the top of my bump but i'm getting kicks really low so she's either breech or she's actually punching me lol. She was kicking really high last night...higher than I thought my uterus was at this stage. By where she was kicking it seems my uterus is almost as far up as it will go before it starts going outwards...which means I'll be getting feet in the ribs soon....NOT FUN!!! 

I'm very uncomfortable today. Had a terrible back all day and stretching pains are hitting hard...

Looking forward to the fact I only have an hour and a half left of work before I go and see what I hope is our dream house that we can be living in in a month lol...this house thing is just driving me crazy and I want it over and done with!!! I just want to be able to buy the baby's cot at least as I feel so unprepared and even though she's kicking and I have a wardrobe full of clothes for her its like it's not real because there isn't actually anywhere for her to go yet lol. It's like those clothes are someone else's and the pram is someone else's!!


----------



## Mosnippy

awww good luck with the house!! hope its just perfect for you!!

Aww molly great piccie!!

we off out tongiht, its OH birthday so taking him to dinner and movies and bless him he has picked my favourite restuarant..NANDOS!! he is not fond of it but insists we go!! bless him! 

having a girly weekend with my mom, have friday off, she is coming up and we staying in the hotel she works for (Hyatt) staff perks you get to stay free in the hotels, so tommorrow will go meet her at hotel. go have dinner for mothers day (belated) another perk is she gets 50% off food bill lol then friday we spending the day at the hobbycraft.sewing fair at the NEC, then sat back to mine to see OH kiddies. 

so that is my weekend!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

This weekend for me it's out for my friend's birthday and taking LO swimming to celebrate no night time accidents for a whole month...bribery is definitely the way forward with kids lol as soon as I start bribing him he hasn't had an accident since lol


----------



## molly85

lol brilliant


----------



## misse04

After putting 60 items on ebay I'm mentally drained and I'm only half way through! Leaving the rest for another week now otherwise I'm going to be dreaming about ebay!

Anyone else getting uncomfortable? Harveys moved completley to the right side of my bump and often getting under my ribs today! Driving me mad!

x


----------



## misse04

ps... very jealous of nandos talk!


----------



## molly85

Yes pelvis is officially shagged no other word for it.


----------



## irmastar

congrats on your boy Molly..ekkk scan tom at 1:00pm


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'm extremely uncomfortable at the mo. Lily too likes to get under me ribs an refuses round give...definitely a girl lol. House viewing went to well. We really love it and hoping that they'll either allow us or accept my dad being a guarantor. Going to get in touch with them today so fingers crossed and fingers crossed we'll be in a new place by the end of next month


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww good luck KM fingers crossed you get your house!! I hate all the paper work that goes with moving! 

my little one loves it low, like he is cuddling my cervix lol and that is really uncomfortable and the little bugger wont move! 

our dinner and movies last night was good! nandos was yummy as ever! and we went to watch woman in black! GOOOD film if you like scary films...nearly scared the baby outta me haha.


----------



## Koolmami

Mosnippy said:


> I was sat in a meeting so I trawelled through the posts for the following, i thought there would be more..but cant find more lol so sorry if you missed off it! The dates are from the post on first page and updated if I knew they where differant.
> 
> 20th July
> Koolmami  Team Pink
> Mosnippy  Team Blue
> Kmbabycrazy Team Pink
> 
> 22nd July
> Stardust599 Team BLue
> 
> 
> 24th July
> Misse04 Team Blue
> 
> 25th July
> Irmastar Team Pink
> Bibby 77
> 
> 
> 28th July
> Kittylady Team Yellow
> themarshas  Team Blue
> 
> 30th July
> Molly85  Team Pink

I'm due on 18th July by the way. Thank you so much for doing this! :D x


----------



## Koolmami

This was me yesterday at 23 weeks pregnant on my Birthday! I'm now a 34 year old lady and I still can't believe it! lol 

Also, me & OH are in the Bristol Evening Post Newspaper today! Have a look on this link https://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Budget-does-affect-spoke-Bristol-couples/story-15588397-detail/story.html :happydance:

I had a great day yesterday, breakfast in bed, went to the salon, had some friends coming round and then we went to the Theatre. :thumbup:

I was holding my friend's baby who is 6 weeks old and I was thinking to myself that I can't believe this will be me in a few months time... Is anyone still thinking that this is all a dream...? lol x
 



Attached Files:







Photo0186.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lubuto

Koolmami said:


> Mosnippy said:
> 
> 
> I was sat in a meeting so I trawelled through the posts for the following, i thought there would be more..but cant find more lol so sorry if you missed off it! The dates are from the post on first page and updated if I knew they where differant.
> 
> 20th July
> Koolmami  Team Pink
> Mosnippy  Team Blue
> Kmbabycrazy Team Pink
> 
> 22nd July
> Stardust599 Team BLue
> 
> 
> 24th July
> Misse04 Team Blue
> 
> 25th July
> Irmastar Team Pink
> Bibby 77
> 
> 
> 28th July
> Kittylady Team Yellow
> themarshas  Team Blue
> 
> 30th July
> Molly85  Team Pink
> 
> I'm due on 18th July by the way. Thank you so much for doing this! :D xClick to expand...




Koolmami said:


> This was me yesterday at 23 weeks pregnant on my Birthday! I'm now a 34 year old lady and I still can't believe it! lol
> 
> Also, me & OH are in the Bristol Evening Post Newspaper today! Have a look on this link https://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Budget-does-affect-spoke-Bristol-couples/story-15588397-detail/story.html :happydance:
> 
> I had a great day yesterday, breakfast in bed, went to the salon, had some friends coming round and then we went to the Theatre. :thumbup:
> 
> I was holding my friend's baby who is 6 weeks old and I was thinking to myself that I can't believe this will be me in a few months time... Is anyone still thinking that this is all a dream...? lol x

Hi ladies Congratulations to u all. I am also due late July. Different scans have given me different days from 23rd July to 28th July 2012 so am thereabouts. How is everyone feeling? Hugs


----------



## stardust599

lubuto said:


> Koolmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosnippy said:
> 
> 
> I was sat in a meeting so I trawelled through the posts for the following, i thought there would be more..but cant find more lol so sorry if you missed off it! The dates are from the post on first page and updated if I knew they where differant.
> 
> 20th July
> Koolmami  Team Pink
> Mosnippy  Team Blue
> Kmbabycrazy Team Pink
> 
> 22nd July
> Stardust599 Team BLue
> 
> 
> 24th July
> Misse04 Team Blue
> 
> 25th July
> Irmastar Team Pink
> Bibby 77
> 
> 
> 28th July
> Kittylady Team Yellow
> themarshas  Team Blue
> 
> 30th July
> Molly85  Team Pink
> 
> I'm due on 18th July by the way. Thank you so much for doing this! :D xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koolmami said:
> 
> 
> This was me yesterday at 23 weeks pregnant on my Birthday! I'm now a 34 year old lady and I still can't believe it! lol
> 
> Also, me & OH are in the Bristol Evening Post Newspaper today! Have a look on this link https://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Budget-does-affect-spoke-Bristol-couples/story-15588397-detail/story.html :happydance:
> 
> I had a great day yesterday, breakfast in bed, went to the salon, had some friends coming round and then we went to the Theatre. :thumbup:
> 
> I was holding my friend's baby who is 6 weeks old and I was thinking to myself that I can't believe this will be me in a few months time... Is anyone still thinking that this is all a dream...? lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies Congratulations to u all. I am also due late July. Different scans have given me different days from 23rd July to 28th July 2012 so am thereabouts. How is everyone feeling? HugsClick to expand...

Hello you! I'm doing great, I'm due 24th July  with a little boy. I already have a 1 year old little girl so I'm going to be a very busy Mummy!

I'm feeling great, finding working and juggling being a Mum with pregnancy hormones really tough and tiring but mentally and healthwise I'm doing great. I had such a difficult pregnancy with my daughter but this time it's so relaxed and easy. hope you are well xx


----------



## Koolmami

Hiya! I take my hat off to all of you who already have kids. ;)
I don't know how you can manage!

My feet started to get swollen a bit now and I'm walking much slower already! lol 

I'm also feeling very thirsty all the time with this nice weather we are having. God knows what I'm gonna be like in July! Ice cream and smoothies tend to help a bit though... :rofl:

Have a nice weekend girlies! x


----------



## irmastar

Nicole at 22 weeks she weights 1lb 3 oz..she didn't cooperate to get good pictures, we only got the alien looking face :haha:
 



Attached Files:







nikki.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Ahhh my next milestone is v day then double figures and then 3rd tri. Can't believe how fast its going honestly! With my son it went so slow but time is just flying by. 

We're putting our application in for the house today so keep your fingers crossed for me please ladies. Then tomorrow we're going swimming so it should be a good weekend before i have to go back to crappy work which is just getting me down x


----------



## misse04

Aww I dont get another scan unless we pay for a 4d one in a few weeks but cant really afford it. Fingers crossed for house! :)
I can't believe how quick its going either. Its slowing down now after 20 weeks x


----------



## molly85

Definitely going fast which is scary as it means our older babies are ageing faster


----------



## stardust599

Walking and pregnancy don't mix! I feel like someone has very cruelly booted me hard between the legs, can barely move now! Ouch. Hot bath for me and paracetomal xx


----------



## molly85

ouch, I've been banned from walking by my OH


----------



## irmastar

My lower back hurts alot when I walk, the right side hurts even more it feels like it want s to pop but it never does. But I really want to take at least a 15 min walk every day, since I used to walk alot when I was pregnant with my sonand I feel that helped me to have an easy labor.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well have been told by a friend who is a nurse that she thinks I have sciatica and I should go see a dr for the past couple of weeks I've had like a really strong pain in my bum and now it's started shooting down my leg causing excruciating pain to the point where I can't walk or even sit on that side. Then my leg goes numb...it's HORRID!!

Had a lovely morning swimming. It did ease the pain whilst I was in the pain...but it came back as soon as I got out and it just keeps getting worse. But Toby really enjoyed himself and we all had a good giggle. I think little miss was having a little splash about of her own in there, or at least it certainly felt that way!!


----------



## Sparkle2

Hello ladies I'm due in July too and have never really said hello. So- hi!
Due 30th July and it's bub number one, we are team pink. 
Looking forward to chatting with you all x


----------



## molly85

Died, SPD has cracked on nicely bring on MW appointment


----------



## misse04

Has anyone elses eating getting out of control! Im starving all the time


----------



## irmastar

Misse I yesterday my appetite was out of control, I went to a baby shower and the cake wasn't even good but I ate two slices, came home and ate 3 subs and a small bag of chips I couldn't move afterwards.


----------



## kittylady

Hi ladies

I've already gained 16lb's o.0 

I've been so busy at work that I haven't been able to post. Looking forard to third tri now and v day :thumbup:

Hope your all ok :flower:


----------



## stardust599

The secret is healthy snacks or an extra small meal each day! I haven't been too bad, I generally manage breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, dinner, snack/small supper but I *try* to make it healthy stuff like a banana or some wholegrain toast or something :-S


----------



## Mosnippy

moring ladies!! 

sorry tohear about all the aches and pains! hope they easy quickly!

was the weather not just glorious this weekend!!! we had our first Braai on saturday...(sorry BBQ lol) although along with the weather comes the swollen ankles! soooo much joy!

I had a fun time with my mom shopping and eating! lol and got some really cool craft things to do with the kids for little baby george..we going to make him customised baby growers lol.. i made one last night to test it. not finished but you get the idea.. i still going to paint a cape onto it lol .. so sad i know!

I got a box as well that I am going to decopatch up as a baby memory box. busy busy!

munchie shave hit me big time tooo.. trying really hard toooo not eat crap! atleast with the sun here now I want the salads and fruit.. so hopefully will keep it to a minimum..I have only put on about 6lbs from original weight when i wasnt pregnant....ok...haha I also lost alot with morning sickness...but that weight gain back doesnt count hahah.... 

hope you all have a great morninggggg!
 



Attached Files:







g-man.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

I've obviously missed the weight gain bus. at 7 weeksi was 87kg to very porky I'm now 83.5 my lowest was 82.5 at 17 weeks! I ave eaten several bars of fruit and nutr but they seem to replace meals


----------



## misse04

Mine seems to be on and off different days I eat loads and others not so much. 
Loving the sunshine at the moment too!

The babygrow looks really good Mosnippy. I never get round to stuff like that. Have sold loads on ebay and had to package it all today ready for tmo, and oh my god its stressful! I'm only half way through still got the rest to take photos of and put on there but going to have a weeks break before i lose the plot!


----------



## molly85

What size is she hun I'm on teh hunt for summer bottom halfs in 6-9months or rompers.If you have any floating around?


----------



## stardust599

Molly I think I have a few skirts and shorts in 6-9 from Next. It will be next Summer before I get the chance to hunt them out haha.

My OH is being a dick again, I'm sick of him treating me like absolute crap whenever it takes his fancy. I'm going to bed at 8pm each night because I can't bear to sit in the same room as him!


----------



## molly85

Oohhh noooo the men in my TTC- parenting group for abs seem to be total tits to, only a few have been pulled in to line Matt's a work in progress


----------



## stardust599

Well he's great at the practical stuff - he wants 50/50 with LO even though he works (when I actually hate sharing her haha) and never stops doing housework (also a pet hate of mine, I like my house to look lived in but be clean, he wants it to look like a show room) but he's getting on my last nerve.

He's constantly pesters me for sex too. I'm pregnant, stiff, big, uncomfortable, I'm tired running after a toddler, my skin is a mess, my hair is greasy, none of my clothes fit. So I have no interest in sex but I try once or twice a week to keep him happy. But apparently that's not good enough and I don't put enough effort in blah blah blah.

I am majorly hormonal and upset today. I just want the world to leave me and LO alone to do our own thing. I am sick of other people's input on my life!


----------



## molly85

Eugh my OH has had it once since conception lol. 

Hugs weird neat man


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw I'm sorry you having a hard time 

Funny we had it once to since finding out lol not a case of don't want to just we on different clocks haha I want to he is tired or stressed when he wants I'm already alseep haha 

Hope it gets better for you xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I went completely off sex when pregnant with my son but this time it's like the horniest I've ever been lol. 

You have to think poor men...the months we're trying we're gagging for it and jumping on them all the time then all of a sudden nope no more sex for you...it's like letting us eat chocolate cake the entire time and then going nope you're not allowed it any more and there's nothing you can do about it lol. I know men can be dicks about it, my ex certainly was...but it still must be hard.


----------



## molly85

lol Matt never got his feet under the :sex: table as we were proper month 1 lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know, we got it first try lol. But like I said horniest I've ever been with this one...

Last time we hadn't had sex the entire pregnancy and I was 2 days overdue and I said we could try it as an attempt to self induce. Poor guy was begging for it as he'd gone that long without and I made him stop before we'd finished because it was just painful lol. He looked heartbroken and I don't think I could've cared less lol...hoping that baby won't go to overdue if we're still going at it like we do now lol


----------



## stardust599

Wow, how on earth do you get out of sex for a whole pregnancy?

My OH never shuts up about it. I give in about 2/3times a week to stop him having a meltdown but he pesters me at least twice a day and then takes the huff.

I was really horny the last time :rofl: so I don't think he understands. This time I'm bigger (as big as I was full-term with LO), sorer, uncomfortable, my bladder is ruined, my skin is a mess, I'm tired with toddler and work etc. and he just doesn't get it! Plus the idea of sex just grosses me out this time (euuuuuuuwwwwwwww haha) and the smells etc. put me off!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

stardust599 said:


> Wow, how on earth do you get out of sex for a whole pregnancy?
> 
> My OH never shuts up about it. I give in about 2/3times a week to stop him having a meltdown but he pesters me at least twice a day and then takes the huff.
> 
> I was really horny the last time :rofl: so I don't think he understands. This time I'm bigger (as big as I was full-term with LO), sorer, uncomfortable, my bladder is ruined, my skin is a mess, I'm tired with toddler and work etc. and he just doesn't get it! Plus the idea of sex just grosses me out this time (euuuuuuuwwwwwwww haha) and the smells etc. put me off!

Every time he asked for it I just told him to go have a wank lol...he'd look at me like a scorned child. It was painful so we weren't supposed to have sex. I am so much bigger this time, I work more and have a 4 year old and am house hunting but I still can't get enough lol x


----------



## molly85

Tell him he's a lucky ******* to get any at all and to stop whining there are men out there going with out.


Primark top the baby clothes rescue we now have shorts and 2 romper/play suits! Oh and jelly shoes and a hat from mother care under £26 spent I think not bad


----------



## Mosnippy

wow ...i wish i was getting that much a week!! haha my sex drive is higher then OH to start with anyway... and hasnt changed much now that I am preggies.. jus the is a stress ball at the moment so he is not in th emood as often lol.. oh welll..

but as molly says..tell him is lucky to be getting it at alll...men out here are getting none haha! 


who is loving the sunshine!!!!! its beautiful...only thing is I am stuck inside working..but do take regualr breaks to go sit in the sun to enjoy for a second!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Loving the sunshine but stuck inside all day too with work...it's horrible working in an office and seeing everyone walking round outside with their sunglasses and shorts on :(. 

I've been taking advantage when I finish work though. It's great living near the beach. Last night we went to the cinema which is right on the seafront but had a walk down the beach and got some chips before we went to see the film. Tonight we're going back to the beach because I REALLY want some ice cream lol.


----------



## Mosnippy

awwwwww soooo jealous!!! haha i want a holiday to the beach!!!! 

i been addicted to milkshakes!! especially maccies ones haha
cant wait for maternity leave now!!


----------



## molly85

Ohh teh beach! I got a thorntons Ice cream whilst shopping gone way to quick. Oh girls taht are working what do you wear shoe wise? I've been in trainers for a year!


----------



## stardust599

I live 10mins from the beach too. Everybody lives near the beach in Scotland haha.

It's awesome when the weather like this but mostly it's too cold and windy to go near the beach! Now you all have me looking at holidays for next Summer!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Molly I'm working in trainers at the moment as all my other work shoes have heels and I just can't be doing with them. I have some ballet pump style shoes but they're too leather to put on my feet in this weather and sandals don't look very professional lol


----------



## molly85

i'm a healthcare assistant so can wear jeans and a shirt but shoes have stumped me


----------



## Mosnippy

i work from home so I am in slipper and now flip flops haha

i did buy nice like sketchers ballet pump style trainers before summer hit, i wore those to the office when i went down last time.. they comfy and not very trainer looking.


----------



## Mosnippy

oh crocs have bought out some really nice looking new shoes for leisure and office.. and i know they really comfy and light on foot.. i know they pricey but they do last!


----------



## misse04

whooaaaa loads to read through!! All 6-9 month stuff is winter sorry :(

1/2 times a week sounds like loads to me!! Weve been about once every 2 weeks!! I cant bare more than that haha. I'm 5 min drive from the beach so its nice when the weathers like this. Been into town today got Connie a babyk playsuit its gorgeoussss! And baby Harvey some sleepsuits from Mothercare... Its buy one get one half price on ALL clothes so thought I'd get them something each.

Have been referred for physio for my dying pelvis! Can't even turn over in bed. Connie is teething and driving me nuts she still hasnt got any teeth though bless her.


----------



## molly85

I finally pinned abs down tooth 2 is about to cut


----------



## Mosnippy

awwwww just had a small emotional moment, went to do my injection like i normally do ...but this time today little george moved..as if in pain!! aww made me a little emotional..

the needle doesnt go anywhere new the babs but just the thought of him moving as i inject makes you think otherwise


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy said:


> awwwww just had a small emotional moment, went to do my injection like i normally do ...but this time today little george moved..as if in pain!! aww made me a little emotional..
> 
> the needle doesnt go anywhere new the babs but just the thought of him moving as i inject makes you think otherwise



he doesn't feel the pain hun. he's well protected in his little sac and all the water! little george is fine!! x


----------



## Mosnippy

i know!! just makes you think tho! haha


----------



## misse04

OH has gone to see his little sister in hospital as she's just been admitted for anorexia... Connie has been in bed half hour, the washing up is done and I'm very much enjoying this little bit of time to sit on the sofa doing nothing other than internet and watching the football. Can't remember the last time I did this without OH here probably over 18 months I havent had an evening to myself . Not being horrible but its nice!


----------



## molly85

i gett a whole week of it Misse, I've tidied and sorted laundry and teh washing up is neatly stacked to be done probably tomorrow! Awww noo is she in St James or one of the Generals? how she see's the way forward to so hard to watch


----------



## misse04

In QA hospital at the moment. Think where shes only 14 on childs ward. Funnily enough OHs mum works in St James's, so does my sisters mum and my auntie x


----------



## molly85

I work in one of the Surrey versions can you tell I'm a wee bit bonkers lol.
Ah damn I hope they can treat her there and get her home, the kids units are hard to find especially to get a bed. 

You def need to join the party it's a great job


----------



## misse04

Haha somehow doesnt suprise me! But yeah hoping they get it sorted dont know what happened really it came on all of a sudden


----------



## molly85

at a guess she collapsed then 2 and 2 got put together.


----------



## misse04

well shes 6 stone 3 she is at the moment! Its been going on about a month. Soo much weight to lose in such a small space of time. They knew it was going on for the past 3 weeks but didnt know how bad then dr had her put in there at the weekend.


----------



## molly85

yikes. bit scary Monday I go back to that. I've not had 1:1 contact with a patient in over a year now


----------



## misse04

Ohh bet your dreading going back to work!


----------



## molly85

with the present state of my pelvis and 12 hour shifts just a bit


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Feeling like shit at the moment. Had a row with my sister over something stupid and all the stress I've not let get to me for the past couple of months about money, family, house hunting, still living with my mum and work just fell down on me and i broke down a bit. Feeling very tear and sorry for myself and even worse because the baby is kicking like she doesn't like it. 

Hate feeling like this. I try so hard not to get stressed and it feels like there's no point when it all comes out like this!!


----------



## irmastar

KM-I hope everything starts to look up for you, it is horrible to be pregnant and being under all that stress.


----------



## jasminejo24

thought id come say hi im due aug 2nd
hello all you summer ladies


----------



## molly85

Hugs KMB better out than in


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thanks girls just feeling a bit exhausted with it all and need a break but need to save the last of my holiday for when we get a house so I can take some time off to get everything sorted in the house and be home for deliveries of furniture etc so... 

But this time in 11 weeks it will be my first day of maternity leave and my birthday so I just have to keep working towards that


----------



## kmbabycrazy

And to top it off I've just had a phone call from the estate agents saying that another application for the same property came in about the same time and they earn more than us so basically unless that landlords a big softy who takes pity on our situation we won't get the house, but they'll ring me back before 5 o clock when it's official!!

I seriously just want to scream my head off. There couldn't be a worse time to not be able to drink a whole bottle of wine and smoke!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

aw that is crap!! who cares if they earn more as long as you can pay the rent that should be all that matters!! 

fingers crosssed you get it!! hate estate agents!!!


----------



## kittylady

Wow what gits, hope you get the house though wouldn't want to deal through that estate agent if they're like that.

I hope you feel better soon KM.

I officially have no money until the second week of april now so no buying or anything and I have to cut down on expendature when I do get paid. :(

I am looking forward to maternity leave in 9 to 11 weeks. I need to decide by monday exactly when I'm leaving (I'm going to get my MATB1 form off the midwife) but so glad its getting nearer. 

Not looking forward to more tax at the pumps in august but at least I wont be driving 200 miles a week. I'm sure those cheeky petrol companie have put them up now admists people not knowing the tax goes up in august. Now they're threatening to strike, well I'm not buying petrol, if I get stuck, I get stuck, at least it'd be a day at home lol :winkwink:

Hi jasmine :) hows your pregnancy going?


----------



## molly85

I'm not filling up eitehr just written down my planned leave I get my form Monday afternoon so will totall back to work both in hand for my lovely boss to goggle at!

I've just received small blue stuff from off here and a bundle my friends sent me theres even a little brother sleep suit to go with Abbys big sister T shirt neither will fit in them for a few months after he arrives unless he's huge and she suddenly grows!

Lol we have a walker and she's been sat by teh stair gate in it for about 5 minutes just playing lol. I bet she's doing something horrible like pulling the legs off a spider.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thanks ladies...hope that the landlord is sympathetic and chooses us. If not I'll just have to cross my fingers and pray something else comes up because that was literally the only one in the area apart from the one which was across from OH's ex...which we went to see by the way and it was AWFUL!!!. There was dirt on the upstairs carpet, the room were filthy, the carpet downstairs was moldy, there was condensation mould in the bathroom and the tiles were awful and the bathroom went off the kitchen with a frosted glass door!! AND the backdoor was in the bathroom which has the only toilet!!! I'm so glad we did go see because at least now I won't be blaming OH for not being able to live there lol


----------



## molly85

Bloody hell our hose is no palace but better than that wonder if we can rent it out and move lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Itssss Fridayyyyyyyy!!!! and its Happy V-Day to me! (And KMBaby)

cant beleive 24 weeks already! going so quick!! 
doing baby room painting tommorrooww!! if I am awake enough. sturggling with sleep! :( 

any news on your house KMBaby?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've not heard from them, which I think means that we didn't get it and their too chicken to ring and tell me. But on the plus side my bids are 1st 2nd and 3rd this week on local housing association houses (it's choice based lettings) so maybe one of them will come through. We're going to broaden our search a bit though, and include 2 bed houses now since we've had no luck. We figure Lily will be in with us for the first few months anyway and we always have that time to look for a 3 bed house, we need to look for "in the meantime" houses as well as ones we can live in for a long while. 

Not gonna let things get to me today though...it's V day, and I (and Mosnippy) only have one milestone left before 3rd tri...13 weeks till our little ones are full term and today should be a happy day...so I've promised myself a no stress day today


----------



## molly85

Wahoo first of the V days!


----------



## Mosnippy

and of course many more to come!!! :)


----------



## molly85

10 days left here, he's such a little kicker I'm scared he'll break a rib later on lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My little girl shoved out either her head or her bum last night lol. 

I'm really loving sex at the moment...she on the other hand hates it and seems to curl into a ball in my tummy and it goes rock solid where she's lying well there was a lump just above my hip, nice and round and kicking at the other hip, so I'm guessing it was her head. I let OH feel he got a bit freaked out but it made me smile thinking how close i'm getting to having little bumps where her hands and feet will stick out, I remember being able to feel DS knuckles when he did it once, kind of strange but absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

lol

i must admit, my little one is diff kicking up a storm and doing funky movements!! but stops as soon as oH hand is there! little bugger! lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily did it for about 2 weeks. I was feeling her from the outside but she stopped every time OH touched my tummy, but apparently it's because they know the difference and get a little shock that someone else is touching the belly, it's like a deer in headlights kind of thing. 

OH has felt her kick now but she does it to others. I keep trying to let my son feel her kick but she stops when he touches my belly and he's too impatient to stand there waiting for her to move again lol


----------



## Mosnippy

so i need to tell him to keep rubbing my tummy lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah he'll get used to his daddy's hands eventually and kick away. Lily never stops now even if OH's hand is on there x


----------



## Mosnippy

told OH and he wants to know how they know that..do they interview newborns! haha

silly man! i told him to sharrap! just do it haha


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I only found out because I was talking to a friend of hours and she said when she was pregnant with her daughter everytime her OH touched her she'd stop kicking so she asked the midwife and the midwife said that that's why. 

And tell him to not be a smart arse and they know the same way as know anything else about a growing baby!!! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

damn smart ass!! lol MEN!!

i told him it makes sense, as everyone touches differant! he should know that...lol

still stuck on damn meeting.. really need a nap..feel like a zombie! woke up yesterday at 3:40am and couldnt get back to sleep so got up and started work at 5:40am, last night woke up that time again and struggled to fall asleep again lol..arghhh glad its weekend!


----------



## molly85

Wold explain why matt never felt abby


----------



## misse04

Went to baby group with Connie this morning and everyone was watching him kick the side of my belly! Ive had a massive growth spurt! 23 week bump pic. Having a chicken kebab tonight haha wish I could stop craving them! Limiting myself to one a week... could happily have one a day though!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

bloody hell! and are you wearing normal jeans?


----------



## misse04

Jean shorts... had to undo the top button after my lunch though :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol I have just got more mat jeans and trousers for work from peacocks. £3 for teh trousers looks like the teh bar code was priced wrong lol


----------



## stardust599

Oooh girlies I am all lost - it's moving too fast!

Give me an update on everyone!

I am doing great, LO is sleeping great but we've been poorly with a cold and conjunctivitis. I now only have 5 weeks at work left (9working days actually yay!)

Been buying lots of baby clothes too, got my newborn collection almost finished


----------



## molly85

Aww stardust Monday is my first day of work sniffle! i'm covered for newborn and tiny baby clothes. and feeling half dead and half alive


----------



## misse04

Bargain for trousers :haha:

We've got loads of boy clothes.. I'm well into ebay at the moment. Just got a bundle for 3.20!! :)


----------



## molly85

lolthe laundry pile scares me enough. Found loads of white stuff and blue stuff in Abbys old bits.Some never warn. Just won a crib on ebay need a new mattress for that Mothercare do them bargain for £9.99 just need to checkthey have got the right location to collect from.


----------



## Mosnippy

Lovely bump misse , I need to take a pic today actually as its 24 weeks 

I still need loads lol I'll go on shopping spree soon so worried I over buy an nothing gets used lol 

I'm impressed am still up normally fast asleep by now!! 

Hey star hope all ok that side 

Oh if any ladies wanna be friends on Facebook feel free to add me or not lol [email protected]


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy are your initials F-C? Just want to check I'm adding the right person to facebook haha. 

I think I have SPD :-( My crotch is killing me :rofl: Can't even walk round Tesco anymore x


----------



## misse04

:haha: I was going to say the same when I typed it in I was like I dont know if im adding the right person. 

My MW has referred me to physio, ask yours if she could? Not sure how much it will help but worth a try x


----------



## stardust599

I haven't seen a MW since 16 weeks so they don't know. I'm being seen a week on Tues so will tell her then I'm in pain! I never had this with my DD at all - I wonder if it's something to do with having 2 pregnancies quite close together?


----------



## molly85

Eugh SPD I see MW on Monday and she will be finding a note for work for me. Just walked to shop and back and ouch stitch first then the kicked by horse feeling once sat down. I do have some french fancies go out of date tomorrow I bet they don't see tomorrow


----------



## misse04

I had it after 30 weeks with last pregnancy but it started sooner this time so maybe. I text my MW just because i thought she would tell me its something I could do otherwise I would have probably have waited. 
I walked into town yesterday and back takes about 40 mins maybe a little less as my petrol light had been on 2 days and all petrol stations were mile long ques or closed so by the time I got home my bump was having all sorts of pain!


----------



## molly85

ouch my OH won't let me walk to town. i need to get a new pushchair to.

Looking at a quinny Zapp ans they are light and tiny


----------



## misse04

I just use a stroller most days now just got a silvercross pop unless im walking anywhere long way and weve got Emmaljunga pram


----------



## molly85

lol huge pram!


----------



## misse04

The most annoying pram in the world to push!! Looks soo nice and comfy for her though.. we got it second hand going to sell it but want to keep it til summer for Connie for walks in down the beach etc


----------



## molly85

Bean might like it to. I'm not selling our single it has a fab carry cot to and a bloody good carseat which you can jut plop on I just cant lift it


----------



## Mosnippy

Hiya ladies sorry should have put name haha yes that is me :) 

Been decorating today an oh been drawing pictures in wall, bought cutest onesies from mother at an oh was kicked this morning by Georgie!! Such a sweet moment lol

Trying to add pics but on iPad so damn thing does want to lol 

Hope you ladies feel better rest up


----------



## misse04

Selling my second lot of girls clothes on e bay they dont all look great in photos as I don't have time to iron them all. All different sizes upto 9 months. Most of it sold a few weeks ago but everythings clean though incase anyone wants to have a look all from 50/99p my name on there is 'maiseye0411' 

x


----------



## molly85

no point me looking lol


----------



## misse04

No i did think that theres a few bits 6-9 months I think if shes still small though :)


----------



## molly85

She's taller on the 25th percentile for her weight I had to get her stuff in primark only place that really fits


----------



## irmastar

I might sound dumb but could someone describe the pain of having SPD? Idk if I might have it my back hurts alot specially my lower back, at night when I lay down and relax I get the most horrible pain on my back, I can't seem to get comfortable not even sitting down and sometimes I get this pan where I feel like my lower back wants to pop but it satays halfway..painfull

well I have a horrible cold my belly hurts like the sides, idk if it is ligament pain or if it is from all the coughing..I tell you this pregnancy is taking a toll on me, nothing like my first..


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know what you mean irma. I keep getting ill and the headaches I'm having are horrendous. So glad i only have a 3 and a half day week. Happy that its bank holiday weekend but not looking forward to my GET tomorrow x


----------



## misse04

ergg I've got a constant headache too... Connie is still not sleeping atall! No idea why! Shes going to stay at my mums tonight so I can have a good nights sleep as I'm losing the will to live


----------



## stardust599

irmastar said:


> I might sound dumb but could someone describe the pain of having SPD? Idk if I might have it my back hurts alot specially my lower back, at night when I lay down and relax I get the most horrible pain on my back, I can't seem to get comfortable not even sitting down and sometimes I get this pan where I feel like my lower back wants to pop but it satays halfway..painfull
> 
> well I have a horrible cold my belly hurts like the sides, idk if it is ligament pain or if it is from all the coughing..I tell you this pregnancy is taking a toll on me, nothing like my first..



That's not what I've got hun, might just be normal yucky pregnancy discomfort or baby too close to sciatic nerve :-(

I'm pretty sure I have SPD but haven't had it confirmed yet.

Basically you know the bone right low down at the front of your crotch? Think it's the public bone/pelvis? Well it feels like someone has taken a metal bar and whacked me between the legs over and over again right on that bone. Or kicked me with steel capped boots. Walking is really painful but when I sit down or lie on my side and take pressure off my pelvis it goes away until I try to move/turn over. Straining to go to the toilet (sorry TMI!) is absolute agony and feels like I am going to rip my pelvis in half.

I don't get it all the time, I get it if I go a walk anywhere for longer than 10mins or a few hours after sex and it goes away after a few hours rest.


I get that pain in my sides too - I think it's just muscles and ligaments stretching - bloody sore though!!!


----------



## stardust599

molly I had loads but I just didn't have time to sort it so I gave 6 stuffed black bags of stuff to my friend. It was mainly 6-9 and 9-12 with a few 3-6 thrown in lol!

I always found Tesco/Cherokee was good for tall but skinny babies, my LO has half of the collection haha. And Next stuff always has hidden elastic in the bottoms and good slim fitting tops. I hate Primark baby/toddler clothes cos when they wash they shrink so much and get so out of shape I end up throwing them out!

My LO can't wear leggings cos they just hang off and look terrible! You should also look on Facebook for baby stuff for sale and carboots. I just bought my LO 2 huge black bags of stuff for £40. I counted and she now has over 60 outfits, oops! Now just got to collect more boys stuff!

My LO was always on the 75th centile for height but only the 2nd-9th for weight so it was impossible to find clothes that fit. You will likely have the joy of finding narrow fitting shoes soon too :rofl:


----------



## Koolmami

Hi all! Last wed it was V-day for me, yay! 2 days ago I started having really bad shooting pains on the left side of my bum so found out it's pelvic girdle pain PGP. Not sure if going to Dr or not? Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine as much as you can. My MW retired and didn't even say bye! Cheers then! lol I've got a new MW to meet next week now, should I wait til then to tell her about my pelvic pain? x


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhh hell, nice of the midwife to just up and leave like that!

yeah PGP is horrid, when I went to the doc with mine when I first started having I was told nothing can be done..I mentioned it to midwife but they didnt seem to bothered..so i made my own adjustments at home, i have a footstool now and small cushion for small of back when sitting on sofa.. no more lying on sofa!! bought more comfy supportive shoes to walk around lol and we got a new mattress (we were doing this anyway not because of pain but it has helped) new office chair which has helpppped tons..now i dont get the pain as often anymore..only when i been walking for a long time.

some of these might work fo ryou? oh and i used the deep freeze gel that is safe to use when it got really bad! i used to get it everyday..now i get it once every two weeks and no where near as bad! 

hope you ladies get some comfort soon!! 

ohh and happy v-day to you tooo!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Not having a good day ladies. Feeling incredibly sick and got a banging headache, my hips hurt so bad I feel like I might split in two. My bump is feeling a little sore and tender and had some cramping this morning which scared the hell out of me but it's stopped now so will talk to the midwife about it when I see her on Wednesday. On the plus side I have 3 more house viewings arranged. We've decided we're just going to look for a big 2 bed and then try and move again when she gets a bit older. It will be cheaper for us too as the rent doesn't cost as much on these houses and they all look really lovely!!

Fingers crossed one of them sticks x


----------



## molly85

from my googling with abby spd and pgp are the same rotten thing. You request to see a physio they will give you exercises and tell you what will make it worse stairs and lifting are a big one. 2 things with a toddler/baby you can't avoid.


----------



## Mosnippy

yeah they are..just one in the front one in the back lol... the joys of pregnancy! 

I said to OH your son is kicking me good and proper today...his response...good lad thats my boy!! I was like Oi!! its not as if I am not uncomfortable as it is..dont need that to make it more lol soo evil that man lol..why oh why do i love him soo.... haha


----------



## misse04

Cant believe how common spd/pgp is! My pain is all at at the back of my pelvis and in my hips. Just got in from my mums Connie is staying there so I'm having a bubble bath and a full nights uninterrupted sleep. Although have still cried leaving her (must get a grip :haha: ) I cant go another night without sleep though, my head just hurts so much!


----------



## molly85

She'll friggin sleep all night there! 

Oh if I sneeze i feel it split ouch


----------



## irmastar

it seems like we all are dealing with pains.. hope we can all feel better


----------



## kittylady

Heya,

I've had minor hip pain but my problem is leg spasms waking me up in the morning or just after I wake up. They're really painful and one last week made my leg hurt and me limp for a day.

I'm just really excited that its 16 weeks away. Its my viability day on Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww yes aches and pains everywhere...this growing a human stuff is tough! i am impressed woman choose to do this more then once haha.. super woman!!

so glad its a long weekend!! less time at work! i find I am getting slower by the day!!

oooooo almost happy v-day not long... it does seem so close but yet so far away... still got to get stuff lol i got a few clothes but nothing near what i should lol i bought breast pump and a few bottles yesterday as tesco had them on sale! 

still need so much !! should start buying nappies really but havent a clue what brand??


----------



## misse04

Ive 100% found the cheap nappies are the best by far. I use little angels (asda) ones. But have heard ALDIs are very good too. LO ends up soaked if shes in pampers couldnt fault the cheaper ones. 

As guessed Connie slept all night at my mums!!


----------



## misse04

ohhh 24 weeks and I'm a cauliflower!x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Toby's pampers ones split a few times and definitely leaked more i like boots and wilkos nappies. You should try a few and see which work best for you xx


----------



## Mosnippy

hmmmm thanks ladies! always good to hear from moms who have tried a few..will have to just get a pack of each and try... so many choices!! haha

aw wanted to show you the mural that OH is doing, its not finished but knew KMbaby would appreciate this!

its baby optimus prime lol we doing a whole wall scene! its just so cute and a toddler green lantern. 

just hope they dont suddenly say sorry got it wrong its a girl! lol
 



Attached Files:







nursery2.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









nursery3.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kmbabycrazy

They're fab. And who cares if it turns out to be a girl lol..you can educate her early Haha xx


----------



## Mosnippy

true! just make it a pink optimus prime haha

I am getting OH girls to paint some pictures, they really want to help paint so we getting some canvasses, going to draw the avengers on them etc and get them to paint them and put them up on the one wall as the wall of fame type of thing! 


i have done wavey things on the wall... didnt realise how much work this was but think it looks cool so will finish the weekend hopefully!
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm doing the GTT right now. Its the moat boring thing I've ever done...i feel so faint too don't think I've ever been this hungry before!!! Its awful! But i gotta do it and it'll be over in about an hour x


----------



## Mosnippy

argh that sounds like fun! not!!


----------



## irmastar

Mosnippy I bet the room is gonna end up looking awesome.

I want to try the huggies natural diapers, see what they are like. At first I wanted to try cloth but OH said no, then the biodegradable disposable diapers but I keep reading aweful reviwes on how they are thin like paper:shrug:


----------



## Mosnippy

the problem is...there is just to much choice! lol and i guess its all trial and error and personal taste and comfort.

is anyone else not buying a moses basket? i would love one, but my travel system came with the travel cot, and i thought well that is the same thing..so why not use that?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Travel system carry cots are not safe for them to sleep in for long periods of time. They can get over heated as it's not as ventilated in there.


----------



## stardust599

Some of them are! It depends. Our LO slept in the Babystyle Oyster carrycot until 7months as she wouldn't sleep anywhere else.

It needs to have a solid base, an overnight mattress and proper ventilation, think it's all to do with airflow and SIDS- it should tell you in the instructions. Remember if it's second hand you need a new mattress


----------



## Mosnippy

i did some research and loads of woman use the carry cots..its a new one, I would get a proper mattress for it. 

just cant see sense in paying loads of money for one that will only be used for a few months. or weeks even as will put baby in cot from young.. soooooo 

i guess its back to personal choice..


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You can get a moses basket 2nd hand for a tenner, or try charity shops and you will be able to find out whether your carry cot is suitable for the baby to sleep in overnight, it will say x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You can put them straight into the cot. Toby outgrew his moses basket as it was quite small really quickly and his cot was in our room anyway so we just put them in that. I wouldn't feel safe unless that carrycot was actually recommended for overnight sleeping as ventilation and overheating are both linked to SIDS so...


----------



## molly85

I'm a no panicy sort of mum we only got given our monitor or we wouldn't have one at all. We had a basket for abs she was in it for 3 months then in her room in her cot day naps in the oyster. I got a £10 2nd hand crib for badger need to just a mattress and some bedding etc. it's bigger than a basket and with a toddler i think a bit safer i can see her pulling a basket over


----------



## stardust599

I'm putting the Moses Basket inside a travel cot so toddler can't get to it. She lifts the cats/dogs by the legs and puts stuff in their mouths and likes to feel their teeth and eyes so can't imagine what she'll be like when the baby aka her new plaything comes along!

My LO wouldn't go in a cot for months and months, just too big and scary for her. She wouldn't sleep in the Moses Basket either but thankfully we had the Oyster carrycot and she slept in there. Once she outgrew it I put her in a swinging crib til about 8/9months then finally the cot. From that day onwards her sleep went downhill :rofl:


----------



## misse04

Connie was in moses basket untill about 8/10 weeks then went into her cot in our room then moved her cot into her room at 8 months. Now shes decided to stop sleeping :( Bought new moses basket covers off ebay to recover Connies basket. Just to moan again I'm so ill! Having a PJ day covered in vicks and 4head... anyone got any remedies for a cold? Colds dont get enough credit for how [email protected] they make you feel... along with a non sleeping baby lol


----------



## Mosnippy

awww sorry you feel sooooo rotten!

i found tha calpol 6+ liquid was the only thing that worked to start making me feel better! and plenty rest! i know not possible with kids already! 

thanks for all the advice ladies.. I have bought a second hand moses basket off ebay with a stand.. my carry cot was not sutable for overnight sleep. so i scratched that idea. see this is why i ask I am clueless!! 

we woke up to big fluffly snowfall this morning and been snowing ever since! madness this weather!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're just drowning in rain here. It's so cold and windy!!! It was so hard walking to work this morning against the wind my hips are in agony. Our road had to be closed last night because there's a building site up the road and all the sheets of metal around it hadn't been secured for the wind and were blowing all over the road. Awful!!

Midwife appointment today and going to hassle my boss about doing my SMP1 as I handed in my notice 3 weeks ago and she still hasn't done it and I can apply soon, and knowing how crap the DWP are I'd rather apply for MA sooner rather than later then I'm at least almost assured I'll get it by the time I actually go on maternity leave x


----------



## Koolmami

I was wondering the same about using the Oyster carry cot instead of a moses basket... Just found out in Kiddicare you can't use it as it hasn't got any ventilation. https://community.kiddicare.com/kiddicare/topics/oyster_carry_cot_suitable_as_moses_basket

I also have got a cold at the moment so staying in bed today. This weather is driving me crazy! I've got a pregnancy pillow which I've put between my knees last night. Not sure if it helps but lots of mums said it does. They also advised me to wear Bridget Jones pants to help the pelvic bones. 

Your nurseries look lovely by the way! Ours is still our office so not sure when we can start decorating it, probably after we get the cotbed from my OH's grandad this weekend. 

By the way, if you want to find me on Facebook, I'm here https://https://www.facebook.com/thelorenacamacho or if you want to join my Facebook page and talk to other mums too, we are here https://www.facebook.com/koolmami :D x


----------



## misse04

Ahh feeling so sorry for myself today. Tried making cornflake cakes earlier and melting chocolate went so wrong... Ended up crying hahaha must get a grip, think illness tiredness and hormones have caught up with me today! 

Dying to decorate Harveys room but need to find some massive wardrobes for our bedroom so I can move all my clothes outa there.. and wardrobes are sooo expensive! Too much to do! Just going to paint one wall blue and maybe a couple of blue stars on one of the other walls with his name... I'm not very artistic! :S


----------



## misse04

ohh and my MW sent me some papers in post with excercises on to do for PGP going to try them when I get 5 mins to myself which is never!


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhh Misse go to Ikea they got some really good wardrobes at cheap prices..we got ours from there.. actually the drawers in the baby room is from there too..

actually my whole house is ikea haha..im sure i should own shares!! 

aww sorry you guys are all feeling flued up! never good and this poxy wether going hot and cold doesnt help!

holidays all round hey?!! 

i just bought some nice star decals off ebay that I love not sure where going to put them but they matched the colours so bought them lol shop a holic much! hoping to finish the big painting this weekend then its just the wall stuff which is OH baby...which is nice he is taking a interest!

ooooooo i got to see my stomach move yesterday with baby breakdancing antics! so weaird and amazing all at once!! 

catn wait for long weekend!!!


----------



## misse04

I'll have a look on there. We need like 2 triple wardrobes if not more! We've got so many clothes between us! Found a few on gumtree but they had already been sold :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I started dreaming and looking at the nursery furniture I want but can't afford...now I'm sad lol. I keep changing my mind as to how I want the nursery (if we can find a house big enough to have one) but I think it's because I don't know what the room it'll be in is like. I go oo I want bright but then what if the room is small, too much colour will make it feel smaller then I think I want that furniture, but what if it doesn't fit. 

Grrr. Just want a house now! I'm so tired of feeling stressed about it, and I don't want to be enormous (more so than now) by the time we move. I just want somewhere we can be settled with enough time to make it our home before baby comes. Just feel like screaming!!!!


----------



## misse04

Feel for you, it would drive me mad I have to know what I'm doing and when so to not know would be the worst thing. Hope you find somewhere soon


----------



## Mosnippy

Me two I hope you find somewhere soon to! 

But know the perfect house will come at the right time!! Im a believer in everything happens for a reason! Lol mad really


----------



## molly85

No point worrying about nurseries til they go in there lol made that mistake with abs. 

Man am I broken! work is ok but my pelvis and bum ahhhhhhhh


----------



## misse04

Ahh I have to have it done before he's here. Will do my head in otherwise.. I'm weird about stuff like that


----------



## molly85

I think I'm just to laid back lol we only have a 2 bed so might have to rethink their decour lI just want to paint the crib lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> No point worrying about nurseries til they go in there lol made that mistake with abs.
> 
> Man am I broken! work is ok but my pelvis and bum ahhhhhhhh




misse04 said:


> Ahh I have to have it done before he's here. Will do my head in otherwise.. I'm weird about stuff like that

Yeah I don't fancy attempting to do up a nursery with a newborn and a 4 year old in the house, I don't think i'll have the time


----------



## misse04

Yeah could be a challenge!

Found the cot bedding I want its just the blue redkite bear set in asda £27.50 for the whole set which seems to be a lot cheaper than anywhere else


----------



## molly85

Ooh I'll have a look on there. 

WHo said i was decorating lol thats what OH is for


----------



## misse04

https://direct.asda.com/Red-Kite-Cosi-Cot-Bedding-Set---Blue-Bear/002662452,default,pd.html

:haha: when I say decorating I'm getting myself at it thinking I'm actually going to do it .. in reality I will get bored after 2 mins and OH will take over painting lol

Ive covered my face in vicks as Ive got bad achey sinuses all round my head cheeks and jaw but ive put too much on and my eyes are watering now haha


----------



## molly85

ewww sinuses!

I found it in the end. We need crib stuff


----------



## misse04

yup... currently munching my coco pops trying to keep my mouth closed but cant breath, bright red nose, greasy from vicks and no make up... sooooo attractive!


----------



## molly85

i bet your OH is nagging you for :sex:


----------



## misse04

Hahahah the funniest thing is we actually just had this conversation! After rejections of sex etc he resorted to... 'well cant you just give me a wank' hahahahahah
.... still the answer is no! :haha:
Bless him!


----------



## molly85

yuck


----------



## misse04

Haha I'm not sure how serious he was being but 'many a true word said in jest' (i think thats the saying) lol off to bed now for a good nights sleep ....or prbably a very broken sleep due to a 9 month old that wont sleep and woman flu!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I love decorating lol. I like creating things so i'd be pretty miffed if OH did all the work. 

So sad it was the last episode of obem last night but it means that we'll be seeing our own babies being born soon enough.


----------



## Mosnippy

lol you ladies made me laugh reading all the posts from last night!!

I agree with KM, i would am in control of the decorating haha as he says I am the gaffer! .....and dont you forget it boy haha.. i love decorating..loved doing my step daughters room! 

going to finish early today and go get last of paint and canvasses for girls this weekend keep them busy . hopefully make the room look a bit more organised such a tip at the moment.. 

I go fetch my moses basket later! rather exicting really... slowly ticking off the list of stuff to get! 

ohhh starting getting crappy cramps last night.. i think that is the braxton hicks! nasty stuff! lol


----------



## misse04

I would like to decorate just to know tha I've done it. I really like these letters on ebay but £5 a letter would be atleast £30 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160747834713?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Connie slept all night, didnt even wake up for a dummy! :)


----------



## Mosnippy

aww they look lovely but soo expensive for what they really are..

I came across these people at the hobbycraft show I went to, alto smaller then those, but I got some stuff to do a name plate for door, and you can paint and decorate the wooden cutouts yourself. I got the plaque his name and some little shapes like stars and rockets etc for 5.50 , sure you can find the letters cheaper..actually Hobbycraft stores I think have them..but they also a bit on the expensive side! 

https://www.customlaser.co.uk/index.html


----------



## misse04

Ahh theyre sweet! I think I'm going to wait untill I've sold all this stuff on ebay and see how much I make.

It is my mission to find wardrobes today! Cant stay in all day again


----------



## Mosnippy

its miserable weather again! good luck with the wardrobe hope you find something! I made OH clear out his clothes as his was hogging mine haha for a change! 

but agree on having to get out! iget cabin fever..as i work from home I hardly go out and get to chat to people so i start feeling i need to get out..so i have huge shopping list today as kids come tonight and just to get out and about! and of course spend money i dont have haha


----------



## misse04

Its miserable here today too! My mums working til 2 then shes back so think shes going to come look for wardrobes with me... OH wont clear out his stuff 'he needs it all' :/

Hate food shopping! Going to do baby room shopping this weekend while OH is off work I think and get house sorted. Waiting for mortgage to come through is driving me mad! Just want to know whats happening!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's actually quite nice today here, nice surprise. 

Misse try the wooden letter company. You can choose different decorations for them, different fonts, different size and I think quite reasonably priced for all that. You get to design them yourself on the website. Here's the link 

https://thewoodenletterscompany.com/content.php?Design-Your-Own-6


----------



## misse04

Just tried that one, it and it came to £40 :dohh:

Maybe I just need to save up! lol


----------



## misse04

wheres everyone been? Hows your easters been? :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Terrible! I've had a horrid cold all weekend and can't seem to shake it. Trust me to finally get a couple of days off work to relax and get ill at the same time :-(. 

Baby is wriggling tons though and its helping cheer me up.

Apart front that its been ok. Miserable whether so i've been having cuddles with Toby watching films on the tele xx


----------



## misse04

Ahh we've been in sorting the house out all weekend Harveys room is painted, we did one wall in our room. Just got one to do in the living room now but going to wait a week or so... Cant stay in another day so were going food shopping tmo and out in evening. Also had to move all my clothes out of the spare room for Harvey so Connies room and our room full up with crap! New wardrobes being delivered in 2 weeks so will be able to get sorted then... Still annoying got to wait that long though.

Hope your feeling better tmo x


----------



## molly85

nooooo, i hate sods law.

lol you have that many clothes?

god knows what we're going to do with our nursery


----------



## misse04

Yes i have quite a few :haha: When we get new wardrobes going to try selling some of them and sorting some out... Addicted to ebay now!


----------



## molly85

selling i hope not buying


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've spent the evening packing up things i don't need out so that when we get a house there's not much packing to do. Packed away all the clothes that don't fit me at the moment and some books etc plus all the stuff I've bought for baby. Even sorted the clothes into age order . I'm thinking maybe heating is kicking in a little early this time lol but at least that means when we move i'll be in full blown nesting mode and will get everything in the new house sorted quickly x


----------



## misse04

Both! Mostly selling at the moment. Have you got a new house sorted yet?


----------



## molly85

God I'm not looking forward to moving at all. will delay that one as long as possible. might just wait til they leave home


----------



## misse04

:haha: Same! moving rooms is bad enough!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Nope not found a house yet but packing away so i can be prepared and there won't be as much to do when we do find a place x


----------



## Mosnippy

morning ladies!!! 

hope you had a fabulous weekend! apart from packing and feeling a bit yuck!

funny how 4 days seems to go so damn quick!! 

apart from stuffing faces, we did alot of painting in room.. sorry probably bored of seeing pictures haha

the girls did some canvasess we drew, bless them, we have 2 more to go up to complete the triangle. OH finished is Toddler Green Lantern and I finished my blue border and started just messing in the one corner and painted the draws to add colour we just got the one lonnnngggg wall to do with the transformers scene and OH is painting the door to look like a tardis (haha i know) but atleast he is interested and wants to help!



other then that fights with the kids.. me getting frustrated, having to calm down and not loose my rag... went to pub saturday night , and thats about it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00485-20120408-1108.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG00491-20120408-1639.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG00492-20120408-1647.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy that's gorgeous!! I wish you lived near me and I would pay you to come and turn our nursery into something suitable for boy/girl! I just don't have the time, energy or motivation.

Pain has been playing up badly the past few days, yesterday I could barely move and didn't leave the house all day. My crotch, lower back and hips are so so painful. No sure if it's actually SPD as it gets better when I've been laying down not worse like SPD should :-S

I have been doing spring cleaning too.

Need to decorate my hallway, going for paint and new flooring on Thursday. Then need to strip the wallpaper and paint the skirting boards. OH can be in charge of putting new lining paper on and doing the main painting. 

We are also getting new bedroom furniture this week which means I can really deep clean the bedroom and get it layed out ready for babies cot etc.

I am selling little bits and pieces on eBay. Just trying to put one thing on everyday!

Then I have to clear out our storage cupboard - it has loads of baby stuff from my LO but it belonged to my sister and she's due before me so wants it back! But at least I can empty the cupboard and use it for storing big toys etc. we aren't using. I can get my house back. Nesting is definately kicking in 

I'm having a sick week from work this week to give my pelvis a rest (sort of, if you don't count the cleaning and decorating) and then only have 3 weeks left (2days each!).

xx


----------



## Mosnippy

aww thanks! i must admit i am thoughly enjoying doing this.. i said to OH lets start a business to decorate nurseries with themes haha he just laughed at me! he swore a few times at his green lantern! he is a bit OCD and everything has to be perfect in his eyes! lol bless him 

wow that sounds like you are going to have your hands full with all the decorating!! and cleaning!

sorry to hear about all the aches and pains!

i managed to do something to my ankle, it cramped up on saturday night and been painful ever since.. so have it strapped up..


----------



## misse04

Ahh I love seeing photos! Looks so good! Harveys room is going to be pretty simple. We painted it blue.. its come out darker than we thought but looks nice :) Now waiting for letters for the wall. Love the winnie the pooh starry night set in toysrus but is like £100 so thats out the window! Need to find some stuff to lighten it up but wardrobes etc are all white so should be ok. 
He's got an adult wardrobe because ours needed to go somewhere and didnt see the point in getting rid of ours and buying baby ones.


----------



## Mosnippy

agree! i didnt buy baby furniture either, firstly the cost seems to double! and they always seems small, so we just bought normal draws from ikea.. that where like £35 each. and i just added some paint to brighten up. 

he isnt havent it redocorated till his a teenager haha!


----------



## misse04

:haha: I thought this, dreading when they want something different. Especially Harvey his room is tiny. Connies is big though x


----------



## molly85

Abbys sharing poor child though it's already pea green so need to theme it maybe. bye bye barby curtains. we only have draws for abs and a small built in cupboard they don't really need much to store clothes in do they just the other junk we buy them


----------



## Mosnippy

yeah i am only having the two draws..i thought you dont need hanging wardrobe just yet. 

i managed to find a duvet cover for cot that i wanted from ikea!! man i love that shop haha.. i am so sad!


----------



## molly85

ahhhh do they do toddler quilts I've not found them just the covers. 

Jeez i have the duracell bunny today. i was going to put her down for a nap before my MOT


----------



## Mosnippy

they have quilts, i think if its the same thing i am thinking of! they do the inners and the pillows, a few differant ones, so i got the duvet set which has fitted sheet and a little blanket with it and the duvet inner and pillow for £20.. seems like a lot for such a little thing but that was cheaper then what i been seeing!


----------



## molly85

ooh is it a cot set thingy?

I need to get abs a quilt. she has a full size pillow now after a chesty cold she loved it so it stayed.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well ladies another day another house to go and see. We're running out of ones we can afford so we're really hoping this is it as I've got to admit I'm getting a tad panicky now, what with double digits countdown coming up this week and nearly hitting 3rd tri I'm starting to worry as we don't even have a cot yet!!! 

Really hoping this is the one.


----------



## molly85

ooh yes I found them yay


----------



## molly85

Hope this is the one. panic not on the cot. we have no mattress for the crib but if they arrived in the next 10 weeks they would prob be having a wee stay over at the hospital and OH's running off to Ikea or somewhere similar


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know lol all we have is clothes (and a shit load of them) and feeding equipment, travel system and my sister is buying us a moses basket. Still panicking a bit lol. But I am keeping faith that this will be it for us and we'll have a house soon x


----------



## Mosnippy

awww all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## molly85

Mosnippy, I found them why are cot pillows so damn small. My little girl has a proper size one in her cot after a chesty cold she loves it ahhhhh nothing goes together might have to get her a proper one


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol yeah I thought they looked rather small but figured what did I know lol they probably meant to be small etc for suffocation fears etc


----------



## Mosnippy

But you can easily get pillow cases to match a full size pillow


----------



## stardust599

Think the recommendation is no pillows til age 1 

My LO has a normal adult pillow but it's a thin cheapy one, I put it under the sheet and she has her sleeping bag and a blanket and a few teddies in the cot.

Been to see midwife. She didn't think I had true SPD as it goes away when I rest but basically said my pelvis is ruined after the birth of my LO and just to rest it as much as I can and it'll go away when baby is here.

Bump measuring a perfect 25cm! But I have growth scans every 3 weeks starting at 28weeks as my LO was "borderline" low birth weight (5lb8) Arggh. I hoped to avoid the damn scans this time as all they did was make me worried and force me into induction last time. Ah well.

I have so much stuff still to buy!! Need my cot (well getting the Graco Petite Bassinet), double pram (umbrella for carboot, tandem for in the flat), carseat + base, wrap/sling for breastfeeding and running after toddler, more clothes and just dummies and I think we're done!

Guess what I'm doing this Saturday?? Going on a Primark shopping spree!!! Yay.


----------



## molly85

lol yep guideline is the one year point I think everything is. Abs has be weaned for way to long now and going strong. sat early and was moving about if not in a crawling motion and generally rolling about so she likes to be early on these things just taking her time about walking at the mo. it's just a skinny adult one just enough to relieve the pressure with a chesty cold she sleeps like a dream on it I'm not daft lol.

AH we're getting Graco electra travel cot on saturday found that one for £30 2nd hand snap up a bargain when you can I'm thinking


----------



## Mosnippy

stardust I just got back from Midwife too! I am measuring 27 haha.. oooppsss and all she says is Good sized baby you have there.... this makes me panic haha!! 

i have a growth scan at 28 weeks too..but not every 3 weeks.. at 32 weeks again... i think if they specifically looking for problems would stress me to! 

i would take that as a sign to sit back and put your feet up so OH/Hubby can do more haha docters orders!!


----------



## Mosnippy

funny I asked OH at ikea about the pillows.. I still said I didnt think you had pillows for babies cots.. and he just look glazed..Ok he was having a heated moment with his eldest daughter via text so dont think he was fully with me at the moment.. lol well i got it.. just to complete the set and will remove etc as baby gets bigger and sleeps in cot lol.. 

i have all my big stuff just more clothes and little things like bath seat and bouncer/rocker chair.. and all the little periphanalia for baby...


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I measured perfect at my midwife which I love because everyone keeps telling me how enormous I am and how it'll be a huge baby yet baby has measured right on time both scans and my bump is measuring right on time so I'm thinking she'll be a similar size to Toby probably a little bigger which sure isn't a little baby but it's not 10lb+ which is what everyone keeps telling me she'll be x


----------



## misse04

I've got MW next wednesday so will see what I'm measuring then. I had a massive growth spurt a few weeks ago and felt huuuuge! Now feeling smaller so think I've got used to it and its slowed down x


----------



## molly85

Just to make you all laugh I now have my shifts for the next few weeks and only 14 working days til mat leave!

Well holiday then Mat leave


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's ace lol. 9 weeks tomorrow until i leave for maternity leave wahoo so excited.

Well ladies we loved the house its a maisonette an upstairs so gonna be a little faffy but the rooms are nice and big an its only 480 a month so really hoping we get it. Keeping the faith that it goes well this time x


----------



## molly85

fingers crossed just realised I didn't put deodorant on this AM!


----------



## misse04

:haha: bet work love you!


----------



## stardust599

6 working days left for me if you don't count my sick week this week ;-)


----------



## molly85

haha they are 12 hour days!


----------



## misse04

Nearly threw a baking tray in the bin. I've literally been fighting with burnt bits of potato for about an hour! urggg! Now I'm craving diet coke because I saw it on supersize vs superskinny lol


----------



## molly85

i've jaws revenge on and i have no idea why???


----------



## misse04

Our electric just went and had to wait 10 hours for sky to come back on!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

100 days!! Double digit countdown starts tomorrow and will be officially 3rd tri. The last stretch is starting and i'm both so excited and absolutely terrified!!! Lol x


----------



## misse04

not that your counting lol. Need to wrap and post all my ebay stuff today ergghh!


----------



## stardust599

I must have 104 days then as due 24th July (think my ticker is still wrong)

Wow!

Can't wait til 99 days!


----------



## Mosnippy

eeeek im the same KMbaby!

scary stuffffffff! 

awwww i heard the most awful heart wrenching news....a friend of mine she is 3 weeks behind me in pregnancy with baby no 4, and she found out last week her son who is around 8 or so has luekimia.. i cried when i read her email! just so sad..:(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> eeeek im the same KMbaby!
> 
> scary stuffffffff!
> 
> awwww i heard the most awful heart wrenching news....a friend of mine she is 3 weeks behind me in pregnancy with baby no 4, and she found out last week her son who is around 8 or so has luekimia.. i cried when i read her email! just so sad..:(

Awwe that must be so hard, I can't imagine how much I would fall apart if that were my son. Well I'll keep her in my thoughts hun and I hope her little soldier fights strong x


----------



## Koolmami

Hi girls,

I've got my MW appointment today, I'll let you know how it goes. We didn't get the cotbed from OH's grandad because they forgot to bring it down from the attic and they need to borrow ladders! lol Anyhow, we'll have to wait then. 

KM good luck with that house. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Mosnippy, your nursery looks so lovely! Sorry to hear about your friend's son. :(

We have nothing prepared for baby yet. The only thing we own is the pram and of course, lots of lovely clothes and toys from our shop but none of the basics! 

I will be having Maternity Allowance as I am self-employed but that means I'll work until the end so not sure how many days I've got left! Enjoy your Maternity Leave ladies and all the perks of holidays and sick days. If I don't work, I don't earn so it is very difficult sometimes but that was my choice so I know it will pay off very soon. ;) x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Don't you just love being made to feel like dirty trash? NOT!!!

Just had a phone call from my ex's mum saying that his girlfriend has gone into labour and can she have Toby until the baby is born so that they can take him to see them. Now I got excited that Toby is about to become a big brother and said it out loud. Now I thought everyone knew that Toby's dad was my ex and that my current partner is who I'm having a child with. Well apparently one snotty woman hadn't realised and gave me a nasty look and said in such a condescending tone "oh I though your children were to the same dad!" 

Don't you fucking hate it when people judge you. Give me a snotty look like i'm some slutty cow when in fact I was tortured in that relationship and it was awful and me and my partner have been in a loving stable relationship for years!! It's not like I just find someone new and have a baby with them!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

awwwww i so hear you!! oh just ignore them! they not worth it!

poeple need to open there blinkers and stop living in a fantasy world where everyone stays together forever..obviously you assume you will when you with that person..same with me and my ex husband..but it doesnt work that way!

my OH gets so much grief for having 4 kids with 2 differant mothers.. but they dont bother to find out the detials first before judging.. he only just told them about me yesterday as they make him out to be this serial sperm donor gigalo!

people really need to think before they open there gobs!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yep!! I hate it. And if it wasn't for my wonderful son I'd completely regret my past relationship but I can't regret what gave me my son nor am I sorry for having kids with 2 different parents. Yeah sometimes I feel a little bad as me and OH aren't married and so I will have two children, with 2 different surnames and neither of them mine. But I was with my ex 6 months when I got pregnant and only really stayed in the relationship because of the baby. As said before me and OH have been together for years and are 10x stronger than I was with my ex so I'm pretty confident that one day I will have the same surname as Lily and though I'm a little gutted it'll never be Toby's at least his dad is still around and I'm not just some baby collecting slut who just has babies for the sake of it.


----------



## Mosnippy

well said!!


----------



## misse04

Don't worry about other people. You should see the looks I get being pregnant and having Connie as I'm 19. The dr made a comment about month ago about how am I going to cope... does my mum help out a lot etc. I didnt even know what to say I was so shocked. She assumed I was single young mum and obviously got it wrong. My mum has Connie once every couple of weeks and no matter what my age I am more than capable of looking after Connie and Harvey when he gets here. x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

misse04 said:


> Don't worry about other people. You should see the looks I get being pregnant and having Connie as I'm 19. The dr made a comment about month ago about how am I going to cope... does my mum help out a lot etc. I didnt even know what to say I was so shocked. She assumed I was single young mum and obviously got it wrong. My mum has Connie once every couple of weeks and no matter what my age I am more than capable of looking after Connie and Harvey when he gets here. x

I get similar looks hun because I'm 20 (will be 21 when baby gets here) but that's part of it you know. I was 16 when I had my son so sue me that I wasn't with the right guy when I was that age. Most people aren't!! And when you're that age a few months into the relationship you think you're gonna spend forever with that person but when you have to grow up as quickly as that you soon realise life isn't as easy as you thought x


----------



## misse04

Drives me mad, people just make up their own assumptions x


----------



## Mosnippy

ooooo i feel old haha! 

ignore them all! you know what you are and where you want to be! and you love your children no matter what! and that is all that matters!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thanks. 

Haha my friend just invited me to her birthday night out which is fancy dress and playboy themed so the girls have to dress up as playboy bunnies. It's in June! Somehow I don't think a 34 week pregnant playboy bunny is appropriate lol, and I wouldn't even be able to drink to hide the shame haha. I think I'll just take her out for lunch instead lol.


----------



## Mosnippy

hahah the mental images are just to funny!! 

awww dress the bump as a bunny instead lol put ears on it and a nose lol.


----------



## misse04

:haha: love the idea of making the bump the bunny!


----------



## Mosnippy

Think it would be to cute playboy baby bump lol


----------



## irmastar

wow alot of pages to read :)

mmm would you ladies mind sharing how much weight have you put on? I am trying to take care of myself bc with my son I didn't watch what I ate and I put on alot of weight, so at my 24 week app my mw said I have put on 13 lbs and she said that was ok and normal..not looking forward to my 28 week app as I'm having th glucose test done ughhh


----------



## stardust599

I get the looks too, I'm 21 but look about 12!!

I was about 6stone12 pre-preg and reckon I am nearing 8stone now. Last time I got to 8stone10 at the end and was back to pre-preg weight about 3 weeks post-partum. Always been underweight though!

Anyone got any new bump piccies? xx


----------



## molly85

i've lost weight it's on my journal I started at a heft 87kg went down to 82.5kg when i was il and just about 85/6kg now. Not enjoying the lack of bowel movement


----------



## molly85

just read back, bloody hell i know the ooh that was quick how will you cope bollocks, grrr really annoys me. I have no friggin idea love and seen as abby took 8 months to conceive it was abit of a shock. 

My work team are really supportive there was something very odd about discussing sperm with my matron lol.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've put on 15lb so far and i'd put on about the same at this point with my son (although lost loads at beginning due to hyperemesis) and i lost pretty much all baby weight by 4 weeks post partum.

Bought a 2nd hand cot with brand new mattress for £60 today. Bargain!!! And makes me feel a little better. At least lily now has somewhere to sleep! Lol

loved it because the entire time i've been tying lily has been wriggling <3


----------



## misse04

I've put on about a stone. Would like to not put on the amount i did with Connie! I put on about 3 and half stone and felt so horrible after I gave birth


----------



## Mosnippy

i put on about 6lbs.. touch wood it stays that way..although i am presently very impressed at that, as I have been eating complete crap! as I have PCOS if i was eating what i did now before i was pregnant i would have balloned no time..just looking at carbs made me pick up weight! 

and they wanted me to have a dietician to stop me picking up weight due to me being plus size! Huh.


----------



## themarshas

I just had my 24 week appointment (24+5) and I've gained about 14 lbs which is pretty much right on track. I was told 10 lbs in the first 20 weeks, then a lb a week after that. So their goal for me is about 30-35 lbs but I was really small to begin with (about 102lbs).


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well ladies found out I have a throat infection and that I might lose my job all in one day. Pretty safe to say I'm a bit of a mess right now!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh nooooo :( why loose your job???


----------



## stardust599

Oh no hun, what's happened :-(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well the other legal secretary had to leave and her temp needs to leave at the end of may and due to these circumstances they may not be able to offer me a permenant position following the completion of my apprenticeship! Which sounds like complete bullshit to me as if there are two people leaving surely that would make there more of a chance of a job for me. I don't understand where it's come from as in the past we've always discussed opportunities following my apprenticeship, terms of the contract, hours I will work once I qualify, other training I can do so I have always been under the impression I would and now just 2/3 weeks from finishing they tell me they might not have a job for me. I'm really panicked as this just couldn't come at a worse time. I don't know what I would do as finding a house is already proving difficult and I just feel like it's some shitty excuse and they're not telling me what's actually going on and there's some underlying thing but they don't want to go through the formalities of it all. I've spent most of the day in tears, when I'm supposed to be resting and I don't know what the fuck I'm going to do!!!!


----------



## stardust599

I'm sorry hun :-(

I don't know the rules of it all but I'm sure that if they've already said to you you'll be getting a permanent contract they can't suddenly change their mind now you're pregnant. You will still get maternity allowance if you've been paying NI conts xx


----------



## misse04

I was doing a business admin apprenticeship before I fell pregnant with Connie and It was pretty much set in stone I would be guarenteed a job after then "coincidently" had to be made redundant 3 weeks after I told them I was pregnant due to lack of money. Which was ofcorse a load of shit. :( Sorry they're being wankers x


----------



## Mosnippy

that sound dodgy in my mind! maybe speat to CAB and see if they allowed to do this? they probably are and covered there own asses!

that is so shitty! sorry to hear this! 

i would melt if anything happend to my job! i am the breadwinner and pay for everything..so i would be a stressball if they did something like that so fully know how you must be feeling !!

sending a big hug! not what you want but best i can do!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know i'm going to have a meeting with my boss on Monday x


----------



## kittylady

If your meeting doesn't go well you might want to consider getting some independant advice from your local citizens advice about what you can do and whether its legal :hugs:

I've gained 18lbs now, not sure whether its good or bad but I'm not going to let it stress me out. I think I should gain 22 to 28lbs by the end so not too worried unless I pass 28lbs.


----------



## stardust599

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Got a letter through the post this morning saying I'd been referred for consultant care. *******s! How sneaky, they knew I didn't want consultant care this time and wanted to stick with the midwifes although agreed to the growth scan. They could have at least waited to see what happens at the growth scan which I know will be fine this time - my LO was small from the start before and measurements have been fine this time so they are creating problems out of nothing. There goes my natural birth and pregnancy, it'll now be weekly monitoring/scans and an early induction strapped to the bed in stirrups. NO chance!!!!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

awww nooooo, maybe they just want a chat and will then leave you to carry on! 

i personally dont see how the consultant is any more advance or better then midwife..they dont do anything differant or more then the midwife! apart from make me trek to hospital! its silly really!


----------



## Mosnippy

heres my 26 w bump!!

and the name plate for his door i painted! still missing something but sure I will think of something to finish it!
 



Attached Files:







26w.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0









IMG00503-20120412-0956.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## irmastar

KM- sorry to hear all that, hope things start to look better for you :hugs:
Stardust- is there a way you can tell them you don't want a consultant as you feel things are right this time?
Mosnippy-cute bump and you are very crafty, I can't make anything :/


----------



## misse04

Ahh like his door sign :) I've been awake since half 5 and Connie didnt wake up til 7?!


----------



## Mosnippy

Thanks ladies!!

I am awake to an oh snoring away.... Will get up in a bit an get breakfast lol tummy rumbling then carry on with room


----------



## molly85

jobs suck I got told my job was on the line just after having abs they soon found me a new one though so fingers crossed. You will still be eligible for mat pay as you are now past 25 weeks mwahhhhhhhhh.

being under consultant care should mean nothing birthwise and you can refuse induction. If your happy there is no reason to be strapped down I'm sure you'd do what you need to for baby be strong hun!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well I can't remember if I let you all know but it was made official on Friday and I'll leave in May. Sucks!!! Thanks for all your lovely replies though. 

I'm on consultant led care due to asthma and I plan on begging to use the midwife led unit for labour just because it feels so much more relaxed. The rooms are bigger, more comfortable and have less scary things in them lol. I just think i'd prefer giving birth in one of the midwife led rooms. 

Got our cot today, feels so much better having something big baby wise. Also buying a lovely welsh dresser to use as a changing unit as it's lots of storage and really pretty. Got the idea from a nursery on houzz.com and thought it was gorgeous. Just fingers crossed for this house, just wish I could have one day when there wasn't something to panic about. 

Oh and because the stupid dr wouldn't give me antibiotics my throat is still killing, i still have a horrid cough and I'm fairly certain the infection is spreading to my ear as it really aches and I only ever get earaches when they're infected. Surely many simultanious infections are going to be worse for the baby than a few days on antibiotics. Am going to go back and say i tried treating it naturally, it didn't work, give me drugs!!!! Lol x


----------



## molly85

AH god and your astmatic any infection I get goes to my chest I have a penicillin allergy so very rarely get them


----------



## misse04

Ohh thats annoying! Things will work out for you (they always seem to in the end) x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had a really lovely moment this morning. Lily is usually stingy with her kicks and as soon as someone touches me ahead stops moving. OH has only.felt 2 kicks but this morning he woke me up at 6am to tell me he could feel her moving and boy was she wriggling for him. He jade a huge smile on his face and it just made me feel better about everything <3


----------



## kittylady

kmbabycrazy said:


> Had a really lovely moment this morning. Lily is usually stingy with her kicks and as soon as someone touches me ahead stops moving. OH has only.felt 2 kicks but this morning he woke me up at 6am to tell me he could feel her moving and boy was she wriggling for him. He jade a huge smile on his face and it just made me feel better about everything <3

Awww thats so nice :) my baby doesn't normally kick for anyone including me but yesterday I managed to get hubby to feel it and my best friend felt it as well as I actually saw it which I was suprized by as I have an anterior placenta. Cue warm and fuzzy moment :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

lol I was amazed i can see badger kicking away in there so different to abby


----------



## Koolmami

KM speak to ACAS on 08457 47 47 47 (free helpline). They take calls Monday-Friday, 8am-8pm and Saturday, 9am-1pm
They can advise you if you have any rights. You might have a case for sex discrimination there... I used to work in HR and what I remember is that employers need to be very careful when dealing with pregnant women because there are so many rules which protects them... Good luck, hun. Let us know what they said.

Changing the subject, I don't really have much to say really. I had a lazy day off yesterday which was lovely. :thumbup: My pelvis still hurts after walking for 20 minutes but I just deal with it for now. MW said that I can phone the Physio department in the hospital but I don't think I can be bothered with all that... Seeing a different MW again next week for 28 wk appointment. Apparently they are going to take more blood. 

Did anyone have the sonographer say a certain sex at the 20 wk scan and then it turned out to be completely the opposite? I don't know why but I can't think of my bump as a girl, not sure why...:shrug:

x


----------



## molly85

lol yes but the people with the probe weren't trained lol. 34 week scan i want a full front and centre shot!

I know the pelvic issue something went crunch last night after me struggling to bed. not been to work as it's up and down and in and out of cars. my car is ok but anything low ouch. Called GP I now need to go get a sick note


----------



## kmbabycrazy

To be honest I just want to let it go now because trying to deal with them for sexual discrimination just adds hassle and stress which I really have enough of at the moment!!! And it's not like I want to work for them any more after they've done this so I'm not looking to try and stop them doing it now...

Putting in our application for the house today and hope they don't mind too much that I just lost my job. Luckily as it's just ending a fixed term contract and I'm going straight onto maternity pay it means I still have a steady income and hopefully they'll take that into consideration. Went in today to get a new application (as had put on the old one that my contract would be renewed following my maternity leave) and they seemed to indicate that they hadn't had any other interest in it so hopefully it'll work in our favour. 

My leaving date is in 6 weeks and truth be told i'm quite happy about it, it means I will have more time to prepare for baby and spend with my son before baby arrives as when Lily is 6 weeks old and I'm just getting used to having two lol Toby will be off to school and I will back to just looking after one all day so I want to get some fun things in with Toby before the baby arrives. I've been looking up some local activities, things to make, and new recipes I want to try so that we can do them together. I'm thinking of trying to make pink lemonade for my baby shower (me and my sister are doing it together) and think it might be fun practising how to make lemonade with Toby first x


----------



## bodi26

:hi:

Hi girls, just popping in to say hello and chat to other ladies due close to me.

I'm due 31 July with my second daughter - def having a tougher time this pregnancy but I can't complain too much!

Hope you're all doing well :flower:


----------



## misse04

I am oficially having the most stressful day! Yesterday the surveyor company rang to arrange to come and value the house for our mortgage that we are waiting to go through. So in a mad rush started sorting house out last night as everythings upside down with decorating and lack of wardrobes! Also temporary canvas ones collapsed! Anyway, got up this morning to finish tidying and hoover etc. Now the boiler has broke (shower still works as its electric thank god) so ive had to do all the washing up in cold water and cleaned bathroom with cold water. When I had a shower Connie decided to come in and stole the towel and I didnt realise the door was a bit open so ended up flooded and she was soaking! Then everything was going well but the rain has leaked through out back door and theres a massive puddle in the kitchen that Connie decided to go sit in! Now finally done on the verge of heart attack and had braxton hix. Now waiting for them to turn up any time between 9 and 12! URGGG!


----------



## misse04

Connie also fell of the bed on saturday when OH was meant to be watching her and she has massive carpet burn down her nose... We popped round his mums yesterday as he had a day off for his lorry test and his nan was there who asked what happened and when I told her she said 'oohhh Maisey' like its my fault! and even if it was I would be feeling guilty enough without stupid comments like that.... bad mood!


----------



## molly85

Ahhh there nearly toddlers they fall off stuff as long as nothing is seriously hurt no probs! 

God I think we need our mortgage tweaking it's now on variable


----------



## misse04

Mortgages are stressful! Also man just came back to fix the boiler and cost £150 :( Could do without that at the moment! Gutted!


----------



## molly85

mmmmm cherry bakewell


----------



## stardust599

Good luck with the house application km!

I wish we could afford a mortgage :-( Too many debts and no deposit! We have a list of priorities LOL 2012 = baby/ 2013 = holiday/ 2014 = house/mortgage and 2015 = marriage! Haha.

I am having real bother with pain in my crotch and lower back/bum pain! I normally get out and about and do things in the morning with my LO - swimming, groups, park etc. and then I literally can't move until the next day. OH often comes home to me doing things in tears cos I'm in so much pain. I can't keep my LO inside though, she's just a nightmare if she's kept in the house all day! I did mention to the midwife last week but she just brushed it off as normal pelvic pain but surely this much pain can't be normal? It's not even a pain that I could take painkillers for, it's like a sharp, stabbing pain in my bum and a deep, splitting pain in my crotch! Sorry for TMI :rofl:

I have a double pram! Got a second hand Mamas n Papas Voyage for £80 it's like new  It fits in my carboot and it's a bit of a pain getting it through the front doors of my flat but I manage. But I have been offered an ex-display OBaby Xi Sport tandem for £120 which wouldn't fit in my car boot but would be better for the flat as I would get it in/out the doors easily and it's narrow enough to use the back door with the disabled ramp rather than bumping it down stairs. I wish thinking of offering him £100 and if it's meant to be I'll get it? 

I have also bought and paid for a single Maxi Cosi Loola on here as LO needs a new pram but I paid on the 5th April and still no sign :-( Seller promised delivery last Wednesday, I waited til Friday and then she said Monday but it didn't arrive yesterday either. Not sure whether to start a dispute on Paypal as I can't manage another week without a pram for LO and need my £70 back to go and get one - I can no longer push my huge 3 wheeler!!! Or whether I should wait since it's on here and it's a regular B+B member?

Otherwise, with baby stuff I only need a carseat + base which I think I'm getting this weekend, have completed my collection of newborn clothes, blankets etc. and have my Moses Basket. Just need my little cot, a changing bag for 2 and a sling for toddler groups. I might just give the sling a miss though as I'll probs never use it and be better just getting baby used to sleeping out and about in the pram.


----------



## molly85

ooh i looked at those but wanted teh p&t .

I feel you on the pain been to sainsbury and toys r us on the birthday present hunt. i'm now stuck on the sofa for the forseeable thank god matts here. The pain so normal but on the more painful end of the spectrum having 2 close together makes it worse


----------



## stardust599

the p&t is meant to be better but i can't afford one even second hand!

he has offered me it for £100 if i can collect tomorrow, it's exdisplay never been outside. do i go for it???????? would be handy but it means we will be £100 shorter this month and i've been planning a primark trip on saturday! i suppose i could do both and we can eat beans on toast for the rest of the month :rofl:


----------



## misse04

:haha: Beans on toast! 

After my day starting off bad... it got worse. My mum drove 3 hours to a car auction in Leicester as I need a new car going to sell mine. They found the perfect one started driving it back and smoke came out of it straight away so had to take it back :(
Connie has been playing up. Then Ive just had a bubble bath to de stress and had an allergic reaction to the bubbles :/ now I'm covered in a rash! Think I'm going to bed in a min, its got to be the best place for me :haha:


----------



## stardust599

misse04 said:


> :haha: Beans on toast!
> 
> After my day starting off bad... it got worse. My mum drove 3 hours to a car auction in Leicester as I need a new car going to sell mine. They found the perfect one started driving it back and smoke came out of it straight away so had to take it back :(
> Connie has been playing up. Then Ive just had a bubble bath to de stress and had an allergic reaction to the bubbles :/ now I'm covered in a rash! Think I'm going to bed in a min, its got to be the best place for me :haha:


LOL, at least they took the car back. If it had been bought privately you'd probably have been stuck with it. I need a new car too, I have a 3dr Corsa, no way I'm fitting 2 babies in there!

Ahh, put some Sudocrem on and go to bed. Hope tomorrow is a better day xx


----------



## misse04

Me too! Night everyone! 
Was going to say too don't get the pram unless your sure you want it as you could end up with something you dont even use, if you think you will go for it :)


----------



## Mosnippy

morning ladies!

wow had a lot to catch up on since havent been on for a few days!

Missess sorry to hear about all your stressfulness! 
and all the others pain! that is not great!

i been in london as it was my moms birthday, so spent night with best friend sunday night, and got to play with her son, he is so adorable! he is nearly 9 months. Bless she is giving me all his baby clothes! which will help loads!! then we all went to my mom and had lovely lunch!! (stuffed myself) then tuesday mom and I went to the harry potter warner studio tour! that was fun! lol such kids but had a ball! 

now i am knackered and need a day to recover haha all those trains and ravelling really took it out of me. 

thats about it.


----------



## stardust599

Think I am going to go for the pram  Will be so handy to take to the beach (hopefully have a new car by then) and forest etc. on long summer walks!

Mosnippy sounds like fun!! I will give you my toddler to play with for a whole day if you want :rofl: I need a rest!

So, my pram for LO still hasn't arrived. I have had other parcels from the same Courier she apparently used and they have no record of another for me. Seller hasn't been online B+B since I sent a few messages but is a regular poster and been a member a few years. Time to open a Paypal dispute as I can't wait any longer? Or should I give it a few days. It was £70 that I really can't afford to lose!!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's been an awkward few days at work to say the least but I'm just keeping my head down, getting on with it and hoping it flies by. I should be getting my SMP1 form back today so I'll be putting my application for maternity allowance in the post tonight and hopefully there will be no messing and I can get it sorted straight away so that I can go straight from getting paid at work to my maternity allowance as I'm cutting it really fine with getting it in in enough time x


----------



## Mosnippy

stardust sure no problem drop off your toddler haha

and yes open a dispute! for sure that just sounds dodgey!! 

KM sorry its so weird! that is just awful!


----------



## misse04

I think open a dispute with Paypal its a lot of money!

KM just think of the light of the end of the tunnel and how much you can enjoy some time off. I was lucky(ish) when I got made redundant it was that day left and got paid until the end of the month so didn't have to hang around and pretend to be nice to people x


----------



## molly85

Open away and inform Admin!

The double 3 wheelers are not light or particularly easy to steer but I'm used to a 4 wheeler they are huge to fold but fairly flatish unlike the Britax etc

Eugh Misse hope today is better


----------



## kmbabycrazy

misse04 said:


> I think open a dispute with Paypal its a lot of money!
> 
> KM just think of the light of the end of the tunnel and how much you can enjoy some time off. I was lucky(ish) when I got made redundant it was that day left and got paid until the end of the month so didn't have to hang around and pretend to be nice to people x

I think that's my problem I don't want to be here because I have to be nice and smiley and say good morning and make drinks and I just feel like telling them all to fuck off and that they're dicks...excuse my language!!

I just don't want to be around them anymore grrrr!!! Ahh well only just over a month and I won't ever have to see them again. Funny thing is my boss thinks i'll still be keeping her updated about my pregnancy and she "can't wait to meet the baby". Like hell she'll be meeting her. When I leave here I don't want anything else to do with it and whilst that may sound petty I feel that what they did was wrong and I have every right to feel angry at them and not want anything to do with them anymore!


----------



## misse04

Its not petty! You had everything planned out with a baby on the way and theyve ruined it! I think they've been completley out of order and if I was asked to make one of them a cup of tea i would have to chuck it in their face!

Hoping today is better (it cant be worse lol) midwife at 2 so looking forward to that.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

On the plus side have bought a gorgeous dresser to use as a changing unit for baby. I just love it, her room will be so pretty!!!
 



Attached Files:







hutch dresser.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## stardust599

kmbabycrazy said:


> misse04 said:
> 
> 
> I think open a dispute with Paypal its a lot of money!
> 
> KM just think of the light of the end of the tunnel and how much you can enjoy some time off. I was lucky(ish) when I got made redundant it was that day left and got paid until the end of the month so didn't have to hang around and pretend to be nice to people x
> 
> I think that's my problem I don't want to be here because I have to be nice and smiley and say good morning and make drinks and I just feel like telling them all to fuck off and that they're dicks...excuse my language!!
> 
> I just don't want to be around them anymore grrrr!!! Ahh well only just over a month and I won't ever have to see them again. Funny thing is my boss thinks i'll still be keeping her updated about my pregnancy and she "can't wait to meet the baby". Like hell she'll be meeting her. When I leave here I don't want anything else to do with it and whilst that may sound petty I feel that what they did was wrong and I have every right to feel angry at them and not want anything to do with them anymore!Click to expand...

Bugger them, get yourself signed off on sick leave. Tit for tat LOL x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Also my latest bump pic at 26+2
 



Attached Files:







bump 26 wks +2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## misse04

Love the dresser soo pretty!
I need to get organised with this house... getting there need a tv unit though. Our one atm is glass you can just see wires everywhere!

Bump at 26 weeks +1
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My bump feels really long, IYKWIM. I can have feet in my ribs and so much pressure in my hips, definitely think she's gonna be a long baby and boy does she love to stretch, which is horrid lol. 

I'm so excited that it's only 10 weeks until I'm full term and can start the eviction process lol. I have it all planned already and hoping it works fast lol. I'm so sick of being pregnant already lol, just want my little girl here. But at the same time I obviously want her to wait in there until she's cooked and will be perfectly healthy when she arrives. 

I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going. I'm 2 days of being in my 3rd trimester, yet it seems like a few days ago I was holding that pregnancy test in my hand!!!


----------



## molly85

ahhhh I'm n the count down to. I'm so annoyed I can't even enjoy a bit of sick leave because i'm in pain. Nearly kicked oH out of bed as i like to be spread eagled across the bed on my front. 

Love the dresser!


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww lovely bumps ladies...wish mine was that round!

the dresser is just gorgeous!

my LO loves my pelvic region, always down there rarely feel him up high.. i cant beleive its going to quick too!


----------



## misse04

Yeah i am bored of pregnancy at the moment thank god its going quickly! And I've got the same he's always kicking me low down!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think it is true that girls lie higher and boys lower because my son always kicked really low and I carried really low, this time I'm carrying quite high and she always kicks high too. 

Oh my God!!! Just went out for lunch and I swear to god if any of you ladies are missing sex have some chocolate orange cheesecake. I just had some and it's just as good as sex if not better. I just text my OH to tell him that if the cheesecake had asked me to leave him and have it's babies instead I totally would!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

hahaha that just made me chuckle thanks!!! 

i have having a bad baby brain today and never good when i have tons of data and reports to do and sort through :(


----------



## molly85

oohh what the heck do o have he's all over!


----------



## molly85

25+2 pic! mega belly! 
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579056_10150809524732464_1505350680_n.jpg


----------



## stardust599

Aww lovely big bump  I can't be bothered taking one but I feel like an elephant LOL.

Just had a nice afternoon snooze while LO was napping. Me and LO are having a quiet/lazy day today. We went a quick walk to the park this morning but I just have no energy to do anything else today. I am looking forward to work tomorrow to sit down, drink hot coffee, have adult conversation and not have anyone whining and climbing my leg all day :rofl: LO is currently attempting to get behind the TV unit to the wires and stuff in there :-/ 

So I am still not sure on the pram! I said I'd collect it soon and really don't want to waste the man's time. I must must must decide. I keep thinking what can I do with it that I can't do with my side by side? I won't be able to take my side by side long walks up the forest with the dogs with my Mum and sister which we do quite regular (usually once/twice a week) and I don't know if my side by side will fit into our weekly playgroups. I could have the baby laying sleeping in the tandem with the toddler seat in front so she can jump out at playgroup and baby can stay cosy and asleep. If I took the side by side I'd have to leave it outside probably which means I then have to manage to hold baby and play and run around after toddler at the same time :-S Or I could take the car and carseat each time. 

So much to think about... trying to picture what I do on a day to day basis and whether that'll change.


----------



## irmastar

gorgeous dresser KM. Cute bumps everyone I'll post mine tomorrow 26 weeks. I am so nervous ATM an attedance official from my son's school,called me today saying I qualify to be taken to court for all the times Daniel has been late in the morning but that if I promise him it is gonna stop he would give me a second chance but one more time he is late I am facing court. Ughhh great!!! just what I needed to have a great day.:growlmad:


----------



## Mosnippy

ouch flipping hell that is harsh!!! what happens if they take you to court? a fine?


----------



## molly85

at least he goes how old is he?


----------



## irmastar

he is 7 yrs old, yes a fine and a big one plus they put you under probation. what happened is that during first tri I was so tired I couldn't wake up in the morning so my OH would let me sleep in and he would take him later I recieed a later that he was being late everyday!! man they can't do anything right lol. 
Molly that is what I say at least he goes, he was in a different school last year and I used to work night so sometimes I wouldn't wake up to take him but his teacher was so good he would call me and he would tell me doesn't matter if he's here till 9 am but bring him don't let him be abscent, this year I just met his teacher once!


----------



## molly85

eugh bloody daft teachers you work to put them in uniform and they start the school day so damn early!


----------



## stardust599

Aww I disagree :-( They can't hold back 20-30 other children from starting their lessons because your son is late. So he'll be missing things and also won't be learning about being punctual and reliable etc. but it's not his fault. Can't someone else take him? Or could you drop him off and then come back and rest? When you have a baby awake and feeding during the night etc. you still need to be up in the morning to take your eldest to school on time unless someone can help (the joys of having 2 kids!!!). I know how rubbish it is being tired though. I have to leave by 7.10am every morning to get my LO to childcare and get to work on time - it sucks! But then I'm in bed by 8pm every night. It's really bad if my LO wakes during the night too!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Handing in my guarantor form today and sending off my application for maternity allowance. 

Let's hope the estate agents are quick to get back to me. This time next week I could be finishing up packing to move...god I hope so!!!


----------



## misse04

Hope house comes through quickly. Very excited to say WE HAVE NEW WARDOBES!!! haha finally delivered tonight so lots of sorting out to do this weekend! I will hopefully feel sane again! Now just for the car I'm looking for to comee along near me and I will be very happy!


----------



## molly85

yay a home for your clothes!


----------



## kittylady

Yay wardrobes !!!


----------



## irmastar

stardust599 said:


> Aww I disagree :-( They can't hold back 20-30 other children from starting their lessons because your son is late. So he'll be missing things and also won't be learning about being punctual and reliable etc. but it's not his fault. Can't someone else take him? Or could you drop him off and then come back and rest? When you have a baby awake and feeding during the night etc. you still need to be up in the morning to take your eldest to school on time unless someone can help (the joys of having 2 kids!!!). I know how rubbish it is being tired though. I have to leave by 7.10am every morning to get my LO to childcare and get to work on time - it sucks! But then I'm in bed by 8pm every night. It's really bad if my LO wakes during the night too!

I agree stardust with that too stardust..he hasn't being late anymore it was just during first tri that I seriously couldn't wake up in the morning and I trusted OH to take him on time. good thing baby will be born during summer vacations, and as soon school starts my eldest is gonna ride the school bus :thumbup: so that way I won't have to be driving with a month old baby, crying because wants to be bresfeed lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

TERRIFIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had a dream my baby girl came out a boy last night, and this morning woke up to a thread in third tri of someone having their baby thinking it was going to be a girl (by scans) and it turning out to be a boy. I'm now completely terrified of Lily coming out a boy as I'm banned from getting anymore clothes (you should see how many I have) and there's like 3 sleepsuits, 2 vests and 2 hats that are gender neutral. I will of course be packing them in my hospital bag too now but if it turns out baby is a he he will have to wear dresses until we have a chance to go shopping after birth!!


----------



## Mosnippy

lol i had the same dream about george!! 

i atleast have another scan in 2 weeks and will get them to double check! but i think its always the way!

one of my friends remained team yellow and had little boy yesterday called Reo Xander, so boys everywhere!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh and Mosnippy. We are officially last tri!!!! HOW EXCITING. Three months to go eek. Wonder which one of us will drop first lol x


----------



## molly85

Isn't 3rd tri 28 weeks?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No 27 I hit exactly 6 months pregnant today and am in my last 3 months and therefore last tri. I think in America it's 28 weeks but there's the same confusion when moving on to 2nd tri some people say 12, some 13, some 14. I say as I have 3 months left that i'm in my last tri.


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol I get confused to! Whoop whoop scary stuff 13 weeks to go eeeeekkkkkk

I think you will first think I gonna have a stubborn child lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> Lol I get confused to! Whoop whoop scary stuff 13 weeks to go eeeeekkkkkk
> 
> I think you will first think I gonna have a stubborn child lol

I say that Lily is a stubborn child, but I'm convinced she's coming early at 39+1 because it's my cousin's 21st and most of my family will be away. I think she'd like not to get fussed I think she'll be that kind of baby. She always stops moving when others touch my belly like she doesn't like it. Even OH is privileged if he gets to feel a kick. So I think she'd choose a time when it's quiet and there's nobody around. Toby will be out with his Granddad or something so there'll be no fuss or drama. I think she'll be that kind of baby! Just a feeling though. Either that or huge drama lol and I'll get rushed in for an emergency caesarean just because it's what i least expect haha


----------



## molly85

hehe I'm aiming for 37 weeks anything extra just means a fatter baby


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh don't get me wrong as soon as I hit full term I will be trying to get this baby out lol. The actual pregnancy has been so much easier than it was with my son, but at least I didn't have to deal with all the stress I've had to this time. I got to sit on the couch all day if I felt like and everything was given to me I didn't have to buy anything. My ex's mum was in Australia so I didn't have to deal with her (she was even worse than my OH's mum, and tried to send me to counselling for having a baby at 16...not joking). I'm just so exhausted I just want that moment when it's clear it's all worth it, when i'm holding my daughter and none of that stress matters because she's there in my arms... I just want that moment to come as quickly as it can!


----------



## molly85

We'll be shaking them out any which way but that point and we'll be wishing for a rainy June and July! OMG June is only 6 weeks away!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know it's my 21st in 7 weeks and 6 days. My baby shower the weekend after and then the weekend after the eviction process starts lol x


----------



## molly85

OMG that's soo scary and your to young! I feel like an old fart now


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> OMG that's soo scary and your to young! I feel like an old fart now

You're not an old fart. I just always wanted my family young. Maybe didn't plan on being as young as I was when I had my son but my parents had two children and were married by the time they were my age and as long as I can provide for them. Though I do think i'll wait a while before having the next one. 

OH says he doesn't think we should have any more and I told him to f*ck off because I'm not being 21 and done with having kids lol. I want at least one more.


----------



## molly85

lol my cousin has 5 had her oldest at 17, then 18 then 20 then 25 and 30 I think she still wants more she's waiting for her divorce to come through so can convince her boy friend lol. womans nuts her last one was well over 10lb


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My mum had 5 kids first 17, then 19, then 24, then 25, then 32. Even my mum wants more haha. I always wanted 4 and since OH doesn't want any more and I want 2 more I think 1 more is a good compromise. 

My mum wasn't too bad with weights. I was the heaviest it went 6lb 7oz, 8lb, 8lb 9oz, 7lb 10oz and 8lb 2 oz. I was the heaviest. And my son weighed exactly the same as I did when I was born!


----------



## molly85

hehe she could squeeze another in there.


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol well this is baby no 5 for oh.... I don't want more haha I say that now 

I'm on me own tonight so movie an duvet night oh is at work leaving do I got all me snacks etc all sorted lol


----------



## stardust599

Am I the only one not rushing? The longer this baby takes to come the more sleep and preparation I get first :rofl: I have so much to do - redecorating, spring cleaning, washing and ironing baby clothes, resting, time with toddler!!

I have a feeling this baby is going to be a lazy little fatty anyway and come on his due or late! Fine by me haha.


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol I second that!! Baby can't take it's time!! Purely cause labour terrifies me an knowing the hard work involved after born lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Maybe it's because my son was such an easy baby though I'm sure this one won't be lol. He slept through the night from 8 weeks old and in fact his first full nights sleep from 9:45pm to 6:30pm happened when he was 11days old!!!! He barely cried and had 4 hour naps in the afternoon. Maybe that's why I'm not so bothered about the work after the baby. It was when he got to about 1 that he started being trouble lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol oooo let's hope my sons like that haha x


----------



## stardust599

Mine was the most difficult baby EVER!!! She was a nightmare from the minute she was born. She had severe reflux and colic, slept a maximum of 20mins at a time, screamed if anybody tried to hold her (or even speak to her). Didn't like milk (seriously). She had this really loud, intense cry - the type that makes people cover their ears and grit their teeth. And was really sensitive and unpredictable - the slightest thing sent her into meltdown (like just getting her down to sleep and a car outside starting would wake her hysterical!). She's still high maintenance and a Mummys girl but she's an absolute joy to be around :cloudnine:

No wonder I'm in no hurry :rofl: I figure the next one can't be any worse. And lightening doesn't strike twice. So this one is going to be a chubby, lazy, relaxed little bugger or I'm sending him back to the stork!!


----------



## irmastar

I'm with you stardust and Mosnippy baby can take her time I'm in no rush, I am scared because when I was pregnant with my son my pregancy was so easy no morning sickness, not even an ache and easy labor at 38 weeks :) and he was an easy baby, sleep thorugh the night very young no sickness..so since this pregnancy I have gotten every pain imaginable, ugly morning sickness I feel she will be a hard work baby .
But I want to try the raspberry leaf pills starting at 36 weeks just to see if they help during labor because I have being a couch potato pretty much and thinking that is gonna affect me haing an easy labor.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm having an awful evening. Swollen ankles the most horrendous back aches headaches i'm tired and weepy and just feel terrible. Gonna have brew then a nice long hot soak i think and hoping i can have a nice long lie in in the morning


----------



## irmastar

Hope you feel better KM


----------



## molly85

Lily get out of your mums ankles!


----------



## misse04

I took raspberry leaf tea from 36 weeks with Connie and still had 43 hour labour lol they didnt work for me. I will still probably take them this time though 2nd time lucky! :haha:


----------



## molly85

My MW insisted the capsules were better but you end up on 6 a day I also take thyroxine and I was taking a multi vit and calcium pills! with pain killers I was like a waddling maraca! I'm rubbish at all the pill taking as I can't have multi vits with my thyroxine so did the FA for 12 weeks + then semi gave up and will start calcium soon as I can take that at the same time. No idea if RLT worked once they popped my waters abby was out in 5 hours they timed delivery from putting the syntocin up.


----------



## misse04

Yeah I only had capsules.. they repeat on you too erggg! I plan on winning the health lottery yesterday..Also Ive got a football bet on for £296 so if all goes to plan i'll be £100296.00 richer by 10 oclock tonight HA!


----------



## molly85

lol good luck with that


----------



## misse04

Is anyone else getting bad Braxton hicks? Theyre killing!x


----------



## molly85

i have them if i try and walk like a normal person or do anything


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah i've been getting really bad baton they've been so painful at times I've even considered calling the hospital but then of course they stop lol. She gave me a bit of a scare yesterday as she wasn't really moving and when she was it wasn't nearly as strong as usual. Finally after some prodding she started to wriggle a bit more so i went to sleep and decided if it happened today i'd go get checked out but i woke up this morning and so far she's been her usual wriggly self.


----------



## misse04

Ahh good. Well I didnt win any of the £100296 I planned on winning! :haha:


----------



## stardust599

I have a lazy baby. I remember my LO never stopped moving!! This one is much quieter throughout the day with maybe 3 active periods of half an hour or so! And just the odd movements in between.

I have had enough of pregnancy this time! I feel like my body is really being pushed to it's limit :-( I'm big, tired, sore, uncomfortable. I have zero energy - in my bed at 7pm some nights :-( And napping during the day! And my pelvis is killing me. Plus now I have a stupid infection in my chest, throat and ears. I don't want to rush baby but I'm so tired and just fed up. I hope it passes quickly.

How is everyone coming along with the baby preparations?

I've been making myself a little "To Do" list for when I finish work.

Rest of stuff to buy - cot, carseat, new changing bag, breastfeeding sling, breastpump, 0-3 vests, 0-3 sleepsuits, 0-3 outfits, socks, mits, bibs, dummies

Plus I have my hallway to finish and might do the skirting boards in the kitchen and living room before baby gets here just to freshen all up again. My spring cleaning and decluttering is done at least  It's so hard to get anything done cos once my toddler is in bed I manage a bit of housework and getting things ready for the next day but then I'm so exhausted I end up in bed or vegging on the sofa all night! And she has a good nap of 2hours a day when I could get stuff done but I'm so tired I fall asleep as soon as she does! I wasn't this tired last time :-S


----------



## kmbabycrazy

well stardust we still have to find a house so our baby to do list is quite substantial lol. To be honest we actually don't have that much left to get for baby. Bedding and changing mat, changing bag and all the little stuff like nappies toiletries etc but apart from that we're pretty much sorted x


----------



## molly85

Oh god we're approaching the shove a packet of nappies in the weekly shop stage aren't we! How did that happen already. Badger needs some bedding to and I'm sure many other things.


----------



## misse04

Weve still got quite a bit to get but at the moment I'm focused on getting a different car and sorting house out and getting organised. Once I hit 30 weeks I'll start to make sure I'm getting finished. I still need to send the lettering back we had for his room but just dont seem to get round to anything... actually note to self will do tomorrow!

Connie has her first tooth today! So excited! x


----------



## stardust599

Aww how cute. My LO has 14 teeth now. Just 2 top canines and the molars to come in!

Damn nappies :-( Bloody expensive things. I normally buy toddler milk 1 week and then nappies the next week. Now I'm also going to have to add formula milk (if I use it) and newborn nappies!

I meant to say I got my OBaby Xi, I love it!!! Big bit and cumbersome for me but it'll do the job for walking the dogs etc. 

I'm making Sunday Roast, I should be washing up the dishes etc. just now but I just can't be bothered. OH has taken LO to the shop so I'm just having a wee rest!


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey ladies

I am happy to say we have all the big stuff, my friends giving me loads of her baby's clothes, just nappies an all those things , creams etc but otherwise I think we sorted... Shockingly . Other then some extra sheets etc for Moses basket an cot 

I mad chicken roast for lunch luckily oh washes up... Lol 

Feeling very achey bumps just full of aches an cramps


----------



## misse04

Ohh I'm dying for a roast :( Thinking we might have 4D bonding scan in the next few weeks. I'm putting Connie onto cows milk as soon as she turns one otherwise our weekly shop would be very expensive! x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know how you feel constantly feeling crappy and ache and have an ache back and pelvis. My mum was nice enough to point out i still have another 3 months left like i wasn't already painfully aware lol. Ahh well only 5 weeks left until maternity leave! Happy days. Then i'll have to do the nursery and sort the house. Hopefully we should hear from the estate agent tomorrow so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## molly85

*snigger to ones self* Abby tried to wean her self from about 6 months she's been bottle and formula free for months. I know most people question this but Paed was really happy for her to do it. we have sussed out she has reflux and an intolerance to dairy so can't have more than about half a pint a day this includes formula so why bother when she hates it and eats like a toddler (which she nearly is). The hand holding is killing my back ouchy, looking forward to cracking out the reigns. I picked up one of those reclining high chairs today for badger If he's as good at sitting as his sister he'll be in it from about a month so can watch the world go by.


----------



## misse04

Ahh Connies a proper bottle baby she loves her milk she still has 4 6oz bottles a day with 3 meals a day.. But babies know what they want dont they. 

Bet your looking forward to mat leave KM will be nice to have a rest!


----------



## molly85

God yes and carrots she def does not want lol.

Molly has eaten well this evening


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Really looking forward to it. Especially looking forward to spending some time with Toby before Lily arrives. Feel like I don't get to see him much these days and when I do I'm too stressed or tired to do much with him. He's going away with his grandparents this weekend and then is going straight to his dad's as he spends Monday- Wednesday with him so I'm only going to get to see him tomorrow morning, Wednesday evening and Thursday morning until a week on Wednesday. Gonna miss him. Don't know what i'll do without our cuddles, he always makes me feel better when I'm feeling stressed


----------



## misse04

Last night Connie decided not to sleep so I feel like absolute crap! Had bad day yesterday just stressed and not sure why. We had a washing related problem for a week and now I've got about 10 washes to do :/ Food shopping to do today too and my back is killing, I just want to go to bed and sleep!


----------



## stardust599

Do the food shop online, I'm just doing mine now and it's getting delivered between 7 and 9 tonight  I'm feeling good, had 2 great nights sleep and my pelvis isn't bothering me but my toddler is grumpy and I can't imagine getting her to sit in the trolley in Tesco for an hour :rofl:

LO is still on toddler milk - she only has 1 bottle a day though! We did go to cows milk from 11months - 16ish but LO started getting constantly poorly from coughs, colds, bugs etc. so we moved back and it seems to have made a difference. It takes like sugary custard instead of tasting like milk so she won't even drink cows milk now :dohh:


----------



## misse04

I've already done it now :) got drenched, usually go up asda about 12 got up there before 10 was empty! Much better than usual! And somehow managed to spend £75! It's only ever 50! Dont know why! Baby event is on and I was close to buying loads but stopped myself. Need bottles for Harvey but they are so expensive can't afford it at the moment.


----------



## molly85

We had so many feeding issues letting her wean early was so much kinder. We only have cheap bottles left over from Abby so will need new teats. Ahhhhhh I hate sterilising I think we stopped full sterilising at 4 months once she started licking shoes lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> We had so many feeding issues letting her wean early was so much kinder. We only have cheap bottles left over from Abby so will need new teats. Ahhhhhh I hate sterilising I think we stopped full sterilising at 4 months once she started licking shoes lol

Haha. Ours was similar I think he was 5 months and we needed the fuse from the plug if the steriliser for something else then I think we stopped sterilising then. He was the same always on his tummy and so constantly licking the floor haha.


----------



## molly85

Babies are gross!

I did the teats until about 6 months when she was trying to eat the dog toys to it really was like what's the point? her muslin is grimmer then a bottle teat


----------



## misse04

Haha I'm down to sterilising once or twice a week now. 
Also booked last minute 4d scan for tonight so will upload a pic later or tmo :)


----------



## Mosnippy

misse04 said:


> Haha I'm down to sterilising once or twice a week now.
> Also booked last minute 4d scan for tonight so will upload a pic later or tmo :)

awww awesome I was going to book one too..i have a NHS scan next week but would like to do 4d one,

there is a place in birmingham that does a package for 75 quid..which is not bad... just deciding when to do it haha i know the longer you wait the better the baby looks ...as sometimes they look a bit alien haha


----------



## Mosnippy

i keep getting BH...well i assume they them.. very random things...and it has me worried...they damn sore sometimes..and i think if these are meant to be practice contracts OH lord help me for the real thing! 

i feel really uncomfortable , i ache everywhere and cant do silly things and worries me i still have just under 13 weeks to go what am i going to be like in a few weeks time :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know how you feel mosnippy. It hurts to put my socks on as I can't quite reach over bump and end up with ribs full of baby which is uncomfortable to say the least. I'm so tired this week. Feeling faint and sick and getting headaches and people have been commenting on how pale I am. MIL suggested perhaps it was anaemia. Dear God I hope not, I had it with DS and I HATE iron tablets!!! Will be tested for it at next MW appointment anyway. 

My head just hurts constantly and I feel really sick and quite faint a lot of the times. I'm hoping it's just down to exhaustion and that when I go an Mat leave and get some rest it'll get a bit better. 

Hoping to hear about the house today. If I don't hear by tonight I might just casually pop into the estate agents tomorrow and ask what's happening x


----------



## Mosnippy

ooo it might be your iron... they monitoring mine as it keeps dropping... eat lotsa red meat and spinach to just perky you up a bit if it is :(

pregnancy is not for faint hearted! its hard work lol.. 

oooooo i been doing my OH family tree - ancestry etc.. i was interested to find out how far back the name george goes as it was a tradition..and his Mothers biological father left when she was young and wanted to know if she had any siblings etc..anywa..doing her tree I found a name used a few times back in the like 1600 hundreds that I really like... Pryce..and George Pryce has a ring to it ..even OH likes it.. 

random info for you


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's cool and I like the name. 

I hate spinach that's the thing! I just wish I go to bed. I'm so tired it literally hurts I feel like if someone just taps me on the shoulder by back and hips are going to shatter. 

I don't know if I'll be able to cope if I go over due. Hell I might not even make it to 40 weeks before I reach in there and pull her out myself! Lolx

Oh and people have a lovely habit of reminding me I still have three months left when I complain about aches and being uncomfortable. Yeah like I wasn't already painfully aware!


----------



## misse04

Yeah they say best between 26 and 32 weeks. I had mine done with Connie at 26 weeks and it was perfect so thought i'd get one this week. I go through phases of being dizzy all the time is more often when I'm tired, same with headaches.
Had a horrible night with my pelvis last night! Kept waking up in agony I couldnt get comfortable in any way! Also hormones have kicked in last few days feel crappy and angry and have had 2 breakdowns hahah feel better today though. I also dropped my phone in the bath as Connie tried to drown herself ad it turned on this morning after 2 days so very pleased about that! :)


----------



## molly85

LOL I did or family tree lots of skeletons in the closet I don't think Alexander comes up on it though. I need to check but we think abbys birthday is on my grandparents wedding anniversary. 
Gah I got the worst BH last night had to check OH could leave work if need be it was that horrible only now do I find out this is normal 2nd time round.

Ouch on the iron levels!


----------



## molly85

I seem to remember in those last few weeks it all improves but you then can't be bothered to do anything but maybe nest


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhh good news on phone!

OH upgraded yesterday to new Iphone 4s...i want one...i am a ipod and ipad lover..had iphone years ago but then went to blackberyy as I had ipod touch for my games (i am a kid)... im so jealous haha love my gadgets!

i read the iron levels from about 24 weeks or summat to 32 weeks (or summat) drop for everyone as baby is grow spurt or summat...great help i am ..dont know facts haha!

i am loving doing the ancestry thing..i will know about his family then he does! haha my mom is doing our tree so no point there .. 

i hate when people tell you..oooo you still have 3 months to goo.. you cant already be like this.. you kids of today just cant handle pregnancy.... blah blah bang bang!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my god my day just got a whole heap better. 

Scratch that life just got a whole lot easier. 

WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!

Oh my god I'm so exciting. We can move in this weekend!!! I'm completely over the moon and just want to go shopping for the stuff we'll need!!! SO exciting!!!


----------



## molly85

lol I love it that most woman went into confinement from like 16 weeks so had friends and family to help them then got 2 weeks feet up in hospital after baby arrived! i think that went on well into the 80's.Can you imagine that now? the maternity wards would be heaving at the gills! I know full well my mum was admitted 10 days before I arrived what the hell was she up to in hospital. We're expected to work and look after a house and half the time kids with very little support from other family members as they are all off working so I think we are allowed a damn good moan!


----------



## molly85

Ohh brilliant what it like?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's gorgeous really big and light and Toby and Lily will get a room each. It's an upstairs maisonette which will be a bit faffy for moving in lol, but can't wait!!!


----------



## molly85

As long as you have the space brilliant do you get your own garden?


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> Oh my god my day just got a whole heap better.
> 
> Scratch that life just got a whole lot easier.
> 
> WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> Oh my god I'm so exciting. We can move in this weekend!!! I'm completely over the moon and just want to go shopping for the stuff we'll need!!! SO exciting!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:

yayyyyyyyyyyy that is awesome news!!! congrats! see everything works out when it should!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No no garden. But the street goes on to a square where there's a community garden and it's right around the corner from the beach so we're not too bothered about the no garden thing x


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhh you know...now i am not happy for you any more...you had to say round the corner from the beach.....pffftttttttt jealous!!! haha


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha it's only a 10 minute walk to the beach from where I live now but it's literally 2 minutes. There's also a big park with a lake and grass, and a wooded area around the corner too where they hold an acoustic music festival every year so I'm glad we'll be round the corner from being able to feed the ducks, and the beach, and the swimming pool and town. Couldn't asked for a house in a better, easier spot x


----------



## Mosnippy

ok you not making me like you any more.... green is my colour haha

but does sound awesome!!


----------



## stardust599

Yay on the house!!

I am having a rubbish time. I have a cold and chest infection so my chest, throat, ears and face are in agony and I'm a big messy ball of snot. LO has it too so she's horrendously grumpy and not sleeping at ALL! Up all night and then up for the day at 5am!!!

Plus my bladder seems to have given up and whenever I have a bad sneeze/coughing fit I'm dribbling :blush: I'm only 21 for god sake, I can't need Tena lady just yet!!!

And I can't even take some piriton or anything to help me feel a bit better :-(


----------



## molly85

Lol Star dust 26 and doing the same work that pelvic floor! I blame teh baies we already have for the tiny incontinence!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Should find out which school LO will be going to today too...exciting day!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

God feel ancient next to whipper snappers haha


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha just found this picture and this is how much bigger I am with this one than with my last pregnancy. 

The 1st one is when I was 35 weeks pregnant with DS and the 2nd was taken on Sunday
 



Attached Files:







bump with toby at 35 weeks.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 1









Bump 27+2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww lovely bumps!

how do you not have any stretch marks!!!! so not fair!


----------



## Mosnippy

ooooo we just booked a last minute holiday down to devon for the long weekend next weekend..quick break before baby comes..ok we have the kids..but i plan to sit and chil and enjoy the surrouddings..and shop a little! lol cant wait now..can so do with change of scenery


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Toby is going away with his grandparents to Devon this weekend. He is really excited gonna miss him loads though but at least it means we won't have to worry about him running around whilst we move in to the new house. He's going to be so excited when I tell him his room now only just fits his bed in so he's going to be so happy to finally get a room big enough to play in!!


----------



## Mosnippy

awww that will be a nice surprise for him!! 

moving is crap but knowing you can make it now a home is so exciting :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OH is taking a week off to get everything in order the week after next so that everything that needs putting up can be put up and he's going to make a start on the nursery like sand the cot down for painting so that it matches the rest and then I'll join in when I get home from work. I don't have any holidays left but I only have 5 weeks left at work so...


----------



## misse04

Soo glad you got the house! What a releif! :) I peed a bit when I sneezed the other day too hahah


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol you know I often wonder what the queen was like pregnant....I am so unladylike like its not funny


----------



## misse04

Haha also my mum stayed in hospital a week with me and they looked after the baby! I had been in labour 43 hours no sleep and got woken up by a nurse in the middle of the night to feed her (Connie was still asleep) I was shattered, they have u out the hospital within hours if they can now!


----------



## misse04

Ahh scan was lovely! :D 

Heres baby Harvey x
 



Attached Files:







1_73.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Usually those scans really freak me out lol but this one is a once close up so he doesn't look like a little alien lol. Bet you can't wait to meet him on the outside now.

My friend had her baby girl earlier today and she's absolutely beautiful. It just makes me even more eager for cuddles with my princess now x


----------



## molly85

I'll happily leave this time bog off if I'm waking if baby doesn't and the screaming babies of other mums get op and make an effort woman theres no one at home to nurse them but you an OH! ahhhhhhh


----------



## misse04

Haha I did really enjoy it, hes 2.2lbs at the moment :) 

I liked staying in for one night felt like I had time with Connie before the madness at home lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Aww lovely scan!!! That's it am so doing it lol will book for around 30 weeks lol


----------



## molly85

that is a pretty good pic Abs was 2.2lb at 32 weeks so a good size to


----------



## Huxley Bear

Hi all,

Had my 28 week appointment today. Midwife said the baby is currently breech. Is anyone else's breech at the moment? 

Also, I still haven't bought a thing for the baby! I know which pram etc we want but just haven't got round to actually buying them! Is anyone else as unorganised as me?!!! 

Hope you're all well. x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Don't worry huxley my friend didn't have anything until she was about 30 weeks.

I'vr been packing and its exhausted me my back is at breaking point. Am now lay in bed watching evita. I'm a sucker for this film x


----------



## molly85

Badger won't settles ntil he comes out probably


----------



## molly85

Don't cry for me argentina


----------



## irmastar

Misse cute scan!!

I am so happy, we got the cot today well it was a gift from my mother in law. It was such a long day, we went to 5 stores and didn't have the one I wanted but we drove 40 min to get to the store that had it and I am so in love. I will post a link so you can see it, and when my OH gets to put it together I will post a picture..https://www1.burlingtoncoatfactory.com/babydepot/Lauren-Crib-Changer-Classic-White-381119460.aspx


----------



## misse04

nice cot! Connies stopped sleeping shes also ill and just covered us both in sick which is fun. Lots of housewrk to do and I really cant be bothered. Need to win the lottery and get a cleaner haha


----------



## molly85

Oh noo poor connie i think abby stole her sleep once i realised she'd kicked the sheets off for the 100th time put her in a fleece suit not seen her since gone 6 am where as i got up!


----------



## Mosnippy

awww lovely cot!

Huxley I have my appointment next week and my next growth scan!! cant wait! 

need to look at booking my 4d scan, the girls really want to see the little trouble.

I had a really bad low day yesterday... damn HORMONES!! i felt lonely all day and couldnt wait for OH to come home, but he was just to tired to talk and then gone for like an hour on phone with Kids mom..she moans and talks for hours on a phone.. so barely saw him, when he did come back into lounge..i said im going to bed and burst into tears and that was me..crying for like half hour over nothing...
shame he then came an cuddled me in bed till i fell asleep watching telly...

arghhh hate hormones!


----------



## Mosnippy

oh meant to say Huxley, sure the baby will move before 40 weeks? loads of time..are they concerned?


----------



## misse04

We now have 2 proper teeth :) Her temp was upto 39.c last night befor calpol and she was only in a vest. I've given up with food so just trying to give little bottles. Also Connie wasnt head down til 32 weeks, this one has just gone head down this week, lots of time to go yet I wouldnt worry.

And I'm not sure If you all remember in December when my best friend lost her baby at 23 weeks, I was with her yesterday and just found out shes 5 weeks pregnant! So happy :D x


----------



## Mosnippy

awww that is lovely news!! :)


----------



## molly85

ooohh yay on teeth and friend that will be connie feeling better and you being bitten lol


----------



## misse04

Hope she feels better shes really up and down at the moment one second shes laying on me tired and next shes climbing up everything crawling around so no idea!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Ahhh the joys of teething. Wonderful news about your friend though. Think I might have pushed myself to far with the packing last night am paying for it to day. And I still have loads I need to get done tonight. 

Am sat at work and a woman is sat in reception with her baby girl who is giggling. I can't wait until I get to hear baby giggles again XD


----------



## molly85

Awwww baby giggles mines just headed off with her grandparents looking grumpy lol. 

My rear end is positive i'v done to much so sitting on my butt before I go find some food and go to the range. 

I have baby made cards to finish and send


----------



## misse04

Ahh i started physio yesterday and is mostly to do with my back. She showed me a pic of how your spine curves in pregancy and someone at 37 weeks and mine is significantly worse than that already. Which ofcorse i loved telling OH who im sure thinks im exaggerating. Been told its best if I dont lift or do housework which is ofcorse impossible but I have lots of exercises to do and need to get a ball too


----------



## molly85

Oh yay Misse I'm looking forward to seeing my physio next week what's that no stairs? how is my little girl to get a decent nap


----------



## misse04

Haha some of the suggestions were ridiculous she was very nice but its not possible to not lift a baby that doesnt walk. Apparently 2 pregnancies in one year arent great for the human body lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha my body is coping well with 2 pregnancies in 4 years lol. But I wouldn't worry. My mum managed it. Me and my sister are only 14 months apart in age and she'd already had my older brother and sister who are less then 2 years apart too x


----------



## molly85

Lol I figured that Misse once they are out i fear for the state of my pelvis.


----------



## misse04

Same and the state of my pelvic floor hahaha! I dont know how Id cope with any more than 2!


----------



## molly85

coping with 2 is now sounding scary why did we get PG before they were mobile lol. I woudl seriously of reconsidered it


----------



## misse04

Lol I dont think its going to make much difference when she starts walking either shes clingy hahah


----------



## Mosnippy

my body cant cope with just one pregnancy!!!! lol I feel for you ladies you are all brave!!


----------



## molly85

lol no room for clingy when you have a little brother around. I'm just about to start planning what to do with the crib and might see if we can paint Abbys cot as we yet to decide on sleeping arrangements when he's grown out of the crib he can stay in it even if not in our room. Just been tidying all his clothes i think my lower backs just imploded!


----------



## stardust599

In hindsight I'd have picked a longer age gap if I'd known just how hard it would be!! I'd have waited another 6months - a year. Since 15months my LO has been so clingy, demanding and she's gone from sleeping through the night to often awake and unsettled and has been really ill with colds etc. from toddlers group and has also had a horrendous time with her molars and canines (the other teeth didn't bother her) and also going through separation anxiety! I don't know how I'll cope with a baby too, poor boy will just be left in the corner in the swing all day as I'll have no time for him :rofl:

Plus it's so much more demanding on my body this time. I'm done! I'm sick of p*ssing myself everytime I sneeze and having no energy and being big and sore and uncomfortable. I've really had enough - my poor body is struggling :-(

All be worth it in the end though when I have 2 beautiful children!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Toby was such a good baby that I wanted another when he was about 9 months old. I'm so glad we did as when he hit a year he stopped sleeping through the night, became a fussy eater, threw tantrums, was clingy and stroppy and was always ill and he got into the habbit of getting in to my bed. Now he's back to being a quite content child who is happy sitting on the sofa playing the DS/watching TV or playing by himself if needs be. I think our gap was perfect. He gets 6 weeks to spend with his little sister before he's off to school in the day which will give me time to focus on the baby whilst he's at school and by the time he gets back from school OH will be back from work and I'll get some help to look after them both.


----------



## misse04

I wouldnt change it now but it is a struggle. I need to wash my hair but Connie wont let me, also me and OH meant to be going out.. weve been told about a carvery kind of near us for £4 per person :)


----------



## Huxley Bear

Mosnippy said:


> oh meant to say Huxley, sure the baby will move before 40 weeks? loads of time..are they concerned?

No not concerned, just said if he/she hasn't moved by 36 weeks then they'll send me in so they can move it - sounds a bit scary!

Sorry to hear the hormones have been getting to you this week. You have my sympathy! I've been a grumpy old hag all week and it's not like me but I just can't help it!!!


----------



## Huxley Bear

kmbabycrazy said:


> Don't worry huxley my friend didn't have anything until she was about 30 weeks.
> 
> I'vr been packing and its exhausted me my back is at breaking point. Am now lay in bed watching evita. I'm a sucker for this film x

Thanks for your comment about your friend. Will crack on with purchasing goods this week! I did buy a small pack of nappies today - hurray!

My back is also killing me today, hope yours is better? Have booked a pregnancy massage for Monday to try and ease the pain a bit. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's my 21st when I'm 35 weeks pregnant and I'm going for a mum-to-be spa day for my birthday treat so I will get all relaxed before baby comes


----------



## molly85

awww sounds good. yuck i wasn't keen on the baby spinning as it's not allways effective and looks gross


----------



## misse04

ahh mum to be spa day sounds amazing!

And I'm with you I dont think I could agree to it it looks rank like makes me feel physically sick just thinking about it!


----------



## irmastar

ahhh a day in the spa sounds awesome KM..lucky you


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am indeed lol. Moving day tomorrow, we get the keys today XD


----------



## Mosnippy

awww good luck with the move!! you are going to be knackered!! but so worth it!! just take it easy and dont over due it missesss!! haha do i sound like amom already??


i went and saw the avengers last night! AWESOME film lol just loved it!!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

my 28w bump!

catn beleive how quick its going!!! 12 weeks to go..and 8 weeks left of work...which is only 33 working days left :D
 



Attached Files:







28w.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're going to see it tomorrow night as a relaxing treat after a day of moving. 

Me and OH are a right pair. We've hired removals men to take it easier so we don't have to lug the things everywhere but I'm not to over do it because I'm pregnant and he can't over do it because his lung collapsed less than a year ago and he's still at high risk of the other one doing the same. Gonna be eventful haha. We'll have the fridge/freezer and cooker delivered tomorrow evening and then on Sunday we'll be doing our first shop for the house. I feel sad that it excites me that I get to go shopping for food and toiletries and cleaning products haha. Oh and a new quilt lol. 

In other news there's a murderer on the loose where I live :S


----------



## Mosnippy

oh good that is the way to goo! awww its exciting new stuff and shopping!

and OMG that sounds lovely...NOT!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> my 28w bump!
> 
> catn beleive how quick its going!!! 12 weeks to go..and 8 weeks left of work...which is only 33 working days left :D

LOVE the t-shirt x


----------



## Mosnippy

lol thanks, it comes from asda maternity section, says i love my bump on it with Mr bump lol


----------



## stardust599

Awesome bump. I want that t-shirt!!! 

Here's me tonight. Excuse the really chavvy pyjamas :blush: I think they are cool though ;-)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120427.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## misse04

Chavvy pjs haha that made me laugh. 

I have honestly reached a point today in the changing rooms thinking I dont think I can get any bigger lol I feel absolutley massive and uncomfortable and I look like Ive been strecthed to the limit and if I get stretch marks I am going to be very pissed off!


----------



## stardust599

My stomachs not that big but my VG is all puffy and swollen. And sore. :rofl: It looks yuck!


----------



## irmastar

KM- Good luck moving
Stardust-I don't even know how my VG looks, can't see it anymore I am now just shaving by touch lol and I am too scared too get a mirror and see how it looks.


----------



## molly85

cream hair removal a fortnightly/weekly must from here on in.

My SIL is 38 weeks gone been to theirs for dinner how was she not in agony sat at their dining table for hors my bump was BHing away desperate to move now i'm in to mch pain for bed AHHHHHHHH


----------



## misse04

Haha I cant see either, I've given up lol!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'm shaving by touch too and think i actually shave better now than i did before lol..

Moving day today so excited. Removals men are coming at 11 and i swear to god the first room i start sorting will be the nursery lol. Then we're off to watch the avengers tonight


----------



## irmastar

ladies wanna laugh?? watchhttps://youtu.be/THAaNPIxEekthis video "I'm pregant and I know it"


----------



## misse04

Hope moving went well KM,
I cant get on youtube for some reason laptop freezes on it. 

Well weve been sorting out house today, we may aswell have moved the amount weve had to do. Getting there but I've had to sit down now for an hour its been non stop all day and my back and pelvis are crumbling! Its sooo painful. Also Connie has pretty much non stop cried for the passed 5 days and driving me mad, along with getting up at 5.30 this morning she hasnt had a nap so doing house has been made almost impossible we would be done if she hadnt been like this. Think its her teeth but cant even put her down for 2 seconds! Roast in the oven nearly done thank god. Soooo looking forward to bath and early night and to hopefully regain a bit of sanity!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We went shopping earlier and i nearly passed out but i recovered when we got home and I've sorted the kitchen and living room and i'm going to make a start on toby's room before i make tea then I'm gonna have a shower and relax for the rest of the night. I'm a little scared of pushing myself too far x


----------



## misse04

Thats what I did earlier and ended up with really bad braxton hicks, All of upstairs is done now! All of Harveys clothes hung up and everything in its right place atlast! Downstairs is a mess now but Connies just fallen asleep so going to keep quiet and sit down for a bit. Doing a list of what I need and got for Harvey now. Didnt realize he had so many clothes where its been collecting in shopping bags! x


----------



## molly85

lol Misse i think we now have a reasonable stash like that. bet these boys are huge and in 0-3 before we blink


----------



## misse04

Yeah Ive picked out a couple of bits to take back and change for bigger size this week lol


----------



## molly85

lol I have something from M&S that i have kept the recipt for the only new thing he has. if the scan says real porker it will go back to be switched that day


----------



## stardust599

We have a ridiculous amount of newborn clothes - maybe 40 vests, 40 sleepsuits and 20 outfits?? Possibly more - there's 5 black bags full in my cupboard which is mainly newborn with some 0-3!! Then I have a big bag of really Summery stuff like rompers, shorts and vests but we live on the coast in Scotland so it's bloody freezing! I bet he doesn't even wear newborn that long! Most of it was given to me but is like new and I am going to buy a few new favourites from Next for our little keepsakes. 

Otherwise I need our carseat and base which my friend is selling to me. Our cot which will be bought new. A new changing bag (think I might need a rucksack type for easier to carry?), a ring sling for privacy when breastfeeding at toddlers/soft play etc. And socks, bibs, mits and nappies. And dummies!!

I am undecided on whether or not to buy a breastpump. I had a fab electric breastpump last time but I couldn't cope with the time sterilizing then expressing took, then feeding, then winding, settling for sleep etc. last time I was literally getting about 2hours all night so I switched to formula after 3 weeks. My LO never latched which was probably due to her low birth weight! I am thinking that I will give breastfeeding my best shot this time but if it doesn't work it's not meant to be and I will just move straight to formula. Hmmm


----------



## misse04

I've just finished my list and we need a few more bibs, dummies, muslins, 0-3 vests, cot bedding, 4 bottles and a few blankets. Only concentrating on newborn and 0-3 atm then once I know Ive got everything I will buy 3-6month stuff as i see it not going to worry. Will probably wait till im about 36 weeks to start thinking about nappies and formula x


----------



## molly85

I'l start nappies in the next week or so and wipes as we go through them anyway. 

I found hand expressing far better than the pump. Theory has it your not meant to pump for a at least a month not what the HV's push on you but like you star dust will go with my gut but won't get formula til after Badger is here and will buy cartons to start with to see what settles best. I was told as BF milk is high in anti bacterial goodness you don't need to sterilise any where near as much so maybe once a day and just was with hot water between uses bleugh still a lot of washing as they are fidly


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We have pretty much everything and as of next week were going to stick a little something in the weekly shop. One week nappies next week wipes next week bath stuff that kind of thing because apart from that we have everything. I'm relaxing now as i ended up with braxton hicks and serious back pain so we're watching lord of the rings before i go for a shower.


----------



## misse04

Same! I'm in absolute agony! Just when I thought everything was done I realised I ahd to hoover everything put about 3 washes away and tidy all of downstairs, Bath is now running and I cant wait to get in it!! I'm not bothered about getting loads of nappies and wipes before as we will be getting them in the weekly shop after so stocking up from 36 weeks should be enough. Using cow and gate straight away this time as soo many problems with SMA last time. x


----------



## Mosnippy

hello ladies!
hope you all had a nice weekend, seems its always over so damn quick...

i started getting some stuff to in regards to nappies, wipes, etc, to make it a habit to get some, bought some nappies and wipes , bath stuff etc..

i plan on bf, bought a manual breast pump just incase we go somewhere or to let OH feed when i am just really knackered haha.. i think i have most think just little bits here and there, i have a tin of formula in case i cant, but hoping i can..as really want to but not end of the world if i cant. 

have to show you this..know you probably sick of photos..but i just so excited about this little boys room haha just been so nice OH taking a interest..he was never allowed to decorate other kids rooms..so he is loving doing this!
 



Attached Files:







G room1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









g room2.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

I love how that's not all babyish! 

My OH has been booking holiday. He was asking did I want him home for 4 weeks post badger my brain was going Ahhhhhhhhh only if your useful! 

I can't believe we are all nearly in 3rd tri time has just slipped away!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well could have done with everything going well but there's no water coming from the hot water taps but we have an electric shower so went for one and the fucking shower won't turn off!!


----------



## molly85

What?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just had to ring my mum and get her to come round with a screwdriver. Safe to say i'll be storming into the estate agent tomorrow


----------



## misse04

Ahh how annoying hopefully it gets sorted!

OH is self employed so any time off is unpaid, so will probably have a week or something off then I'll be happy for him to go back and get into many own routine, if I can get any where near one that is


----------



## Mosnippy

aww KM hope you sort the house!

with all the rain we notice our ceiling in the Lounge is all damp,, so im ringing landlord tooo...just great! 

Molly i would love OH for 4 weeks lol..as i havent a clue what i am doing babies love him..well he is confident having gone through 4 lol but he is hands on dad the nappies feeding bathing etc he likes doing all that..so i would use and abuse haha.. 

i am at the hospital 3 times this week!! today to get fetch prescription which is a mission..then blood tests, wednesday SCAN :) then thrusday consultant clinic.. but then its holidayyyyyyyy lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Got my lunch hour to do a million things today so can see me not doing anything much tonight. It's wearing me right out...I HATE moving!!!


----------



## molly85

OH works nights every other week 9 shifts in a row so not really 4 weeks but the way it looks on paper is 4 weeks


----------



## kittylady

Wow I'd be sending them the water bill km :wacko:

Everythings ok in my end just a bit busy, did go in last night to hospital but it turns out I'd pulled a muscle when I fell over in the morning so all is well :)

My hubby is taking 4 weeks off, 2 paternity and then 2 holiday :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Been in they're sending the plumber this afternoon (well he was coming anyway to check the boiler for the landlord's gas certificate which they're actually supposed to before you move in, he's just coming a little earlier). 

My OH will only be taking his normal 2 weeks off because it's all we can afford but I've done this before so I'm sure I can cope lol. 

My head is banging and I don't know whether it's because I'm tired so not paying much attention or if it's something to worry about but I think Lily hasn't moved that much today so far. Will be keeping an eye on that this afternoon. Hope I haven't done any damage whilst moving. Getting a little scared now.


----------



## Koolmami

KM hope the plumber does a good job.
Mosnippy, I love the nursery by the way! My OH started designing the office/nursery. We went to B&Q for ideas but we haven't decided on anything yet. I think I need a trip to IKEA to get more inspired... ;) My OH wants to do some painting of some kind, but we are trying to think of a theme at the mo. I like Hello Kitty stuff but don't want to go OTT. We don't want the room too girlie just in case and we'd like it stylish too. Decisions, decisions! lol 
I started seeing baby moving inside my bump. It is so sweet! I still can't work out what limb it is but I find it very funny and it always cheers me up. :D
Randomly, did anyone notice that our personalised fruit ticker hasn't changed in ages! 
We started buying nappies and wipes and picked up lots of freebies from joining so many baby clubs! lol 
Anyhow, I've been chatting too much. Hope it all goes well lovelies! :) x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The fruit tickers don't change every week now. They next change at 30 weeks when it goes to a pumpkin and stays that way for another few weeks...maybe until 34/35 weeks I think it's a honeydew then 37 weeks onwards it's a watermelon. 

I'm so exhausted from this weekend and work today, OH says the plumber has sorted everything. Thank god. I'm making a fry up for tea because i've been craving one and I'm so knackered I just want to make something quick and easy. Was going to start sorting the nursery tonight but I really can't be bothered. I think feet up with a brew and a DVD and other half can pamper me and bow to my every whim tonight lol. Our brand new TV is coming this evening too and baby's lovely changing bag which I used my verbaudet voucher to buy and got a free cot mobile with it. It's lovely and the bag comes with a tiny teddy too. 

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/day-to-day-changing-bag-cream.htm?ProductId=703133098&FiltreCouleur=0021&t=6


----------



## stardust599

Koolmami nice to see you around! I get lumpy bits sticking out and moving too :rofl: And sometimes my bump is all scrunched up to one side! It's funny to watch - my bump is hardly ever round!

KM glad you have hot water. Our boiler has broken today so I rang the landlord but still haven't seen/heard from a plumber yet! If I am really busy I barely feel baby moving at all, I don't really notice movements until I lie down and try to nap or if I sit down with a coffee. If you think it's less than normal let your midwife know as they can easily do a CTG trace.

I'm sick of where I live. Last night our upstairs neighbours (we live in a scabby block of Council flats) were blasting music and I phoned the police at 9pm as it's every weekend now. Well they didn't turn up until 11.30pm did they and it had stopped by then so all they did was report that there was no noise! Ahhh. And tonight our other upstairs neighbour is doing her usual Monday night DIY which starts about now and lasts til after 10ish. Not really a problem except when you have a 1 year old because she's drilling, hammering etc. LO is a fantastic sleeper at night but even this pushes her limit and everytime she drifts off the banging etc. wakes her and she starts to cry again. And the landlord never listens but had the cheek to send me a letter with a warning about flytipping cos one of the neighbours dumped a scabby old sofa in the back garden.

We haven't done anything about the nursery yet. It's still hot pink and Blossom Farm for LO. I will need to think of something suitable for a boy and girl as they will be sharing once the LO is sleeping through. We plan to move when LO is 4 or 5 so she can get her own room.

I have a growth scan tomorrow morning. Keep your fingers crossed it's a big big baby this time so I can get discharged from consultant care and don't need my labour or anything supervised by them!

OH will be taking 2 weeks paternity leave and 1 weeks holiday. So I'll have him at home for 3weeks. Although TBH I'm not even sure I'll need him that long. I had awful PND with my LO (think some of it was post-traumatic after a complicated pregnancy and birth though) and struggled to care for her so my Mum and OH stepped in but I have a great feeling this time. I get frustrated if OH is home for more than a day or so now cos he gets in the way of mine and LO's little routine :rofl:

This week is my last week at work. Although nobody seems to really care, I'm the only person off on maternity leave who nobody has bothered to organise a leaving lunch or anything for! But I will just take cakes in for my favourite girls instead  

Also, wish me luck cos when I finish work this week my "bigger" baby is giving up her bottles of milk. I want her to have forgotten about them by the time new baby arrives! At the minute she screams for "MILK" and is desperate for a bottle but then only drinks an ounce or two or she chews and plays with it. She won't take milk in a cup so just going to make sure she has it in cereal etc. instead.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Stardust my DS only had milk on his cereal from about that age too but he loves yogurt so he got his calcium that way lol.


----------



## Mosnippy

wanted to share this with you ladies...saw it on another post and it made me well up.. dedication to stretch marks...not that you ladies have any lol 

A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me.

It isn't very pretty anymore. Some may even think it's ugly. That's okay. It was your home. It's where I first grew to love you, where I lay my hand as I dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could, and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it."


----------



## misse04

Changing bag is gorgeous KM!
Good luck for growth scan stardust. Harvey was 2.2 lbs last week. And love that Mosnippy. I've notice some marks on my boobs tonight :( 

My back is honestly getting worse everyday. Connies not sleeping well. I've got a million things to do and she wants picking up constantly and now waking up at 5.30-6 every morning as she hears OH getting ready for work. Love her to bits but I hope this is just a miserable few weeks with her teeth and not forever lol x


----------



## molly85

Bottles are evil! mainly because their a bitch to clean lol. 

Abby is on about half a pint a day all in and all in proportion. 

All these boys are going to be huge, stretch marks I look like a flaming zebra and it's getting worse. I can't tell what's what but i can def see my bump move the foot in the ribs feeling is pretty grim I never had that with ABby


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh Molly my little miss sticks her foot into my rib then pushes so hard that it gets pops back out again. Its agony! I have loads of stretch marks on my boobs and hips but none on my actual bump. Got a little more sleep las night so feeling a little more alive this morning. Started putting away some of little miss's things away last night too. 4 weeks today until i finish work. Excited!


----------



## misse04

I had a good night sleep too! After walking around like a zombie we had dinner at my mums last night and Connie fell asleep there so my mum said she will she will have her as theres not much point in waking her and bringing her home. My mum lives literally a 2 min drive from ours. She works from home so just said to pick her up at 8 so I said ring me to wake me up as OH uses my alarm on phone and cant set 2 times. But woke up 1t 8.15 to a text from OH saying theyve been rained off work and he will pick her up so to stay in bed :) I feel like a new person! :) x


----------



## molly85

OMG you lucky girl! Abby hasn't stayed out all night yet. not sure if waiting foe badger to arrive will be the best plan


----------



## misse04

I hate Connie staying out shes only stayed at my mums but I do need it sometimes get so tired!


----------



## molly85

I'm lucky she sleeps so well i know at MIL's she wouldn't sleep well as she doesn't have a room and would just be demonic the next day


----------



## misse04

Connie used to sleep really well but its just seemed to go downhill the last few months lol


----------



## molly85

oh dear. 

I'm just looking at taking Abby to intech at winchester have you ever been?


----------



## stardust599

Growth scan went good. Little man is measuring bang on average/50th centile for everything at 2lbs11oz today! Been discharged from consultant care and back to community midwifes. Yay 

Ladies you are just approaching the start of the sleeping troubles - it only gets worse from here onwards :rofl:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I agree my son was a wonderful sleeper until he hit about 11 months old and then it was waking in the night wanting to get into bed with me. Refusing naps so being over tired by the time it came to bed time which would make it a nightmare to get him to bed! He got better when he hit about 2 lol. 

Having a really bad day. My back is in agony I feel like there's a golf ball in my throat I'm suffering with blinding headaches and I have a horrendous pain under my ribs across the top of my bump. Today I've gone from thinking YAY only 4 weeks left at work to How the hell am I going with another 4 weeks of working!?!?!


----------



## molly85

I've already been setting toddler bench marks no leaving cot before 7am she will go for quiet time if not a nap etc Abby has always been a reasonable sleeper but only has 2 teeth so looking forward to the rest come in as my bladder looses it's fight to hold water


----------



## Mosnippy

awww stardust glad your growth scan was good, did they give you pictures? I have one tommorrow in the evening... looking forward to seeig how big he has gotten!


----------



## stardust599

I got 3 pics but you can't really make them out cos they are so big at this stage. You can just see an eye and nose LOL. I think I got the sonographer into trouble cos when the consultant spotted the pics he said oh you shouldn't have got them at a growth scan. Oops!

molly85 - keep up with the consistency for sleep. i think our sleep probs started about 10/11months? no getting up before 7am (we do 6am cos we're early risers in this house!), no getting into mummy/daddys bed, no getting rocked/cuddled/fed to sleep and once you've put her to bed don't get her back up to play no matter how many times you have to go in and you'll be fine. we go through bad phases but always come out unscatched lol.

tonight was a bad night :-( LO was overtired as didn't have a good nap today as fell asleep on way back from midwife but woke as soon as the car stopped as always meaning she'd only had 15mins all day 8-( . so bedtime at 6pm which is usually okay but OH's sister was here and kept playing with LO and had her hyper which meant 30mins of screaming and i only just got her to settle by repeating the bedtime routine in quiet after she left! i have this issue a lot when the inlaws just won't leave at bedtime grrrr. going to have a very firm rule for when baby is here of no visitors between between 5.30 and 7.30pm as that's when we do quiet time for bed!!

p.s. i am thinking about a homebirth now  not sure though. i need to read more on it. would be so much easier for us to keep to our routine etc. and wouldn't have to leave LO either :-S


----------



## molly85

I carry on with the bedtime routine around people they don't come again. I even did it at a pub restaurant despite teh fight abby was putting up and inlaws nosing in. i won after half an hour. a bit annoying but figured we can't be recluses forever lol.

Stardust I have always been strict on bed time and sleeping to show for it i have a napping genius and usually a very happy baby.


----------



## misse04

No Ive never been molly. Glad scan went well. 

I'm strict with bedtime stuff but still get nowhere lol. To be fair she wakes up for her dummy most the time. And now she just wakes up earlier which is mostly 6 but I think its reasonable time as she goes to bed at half 7. Wish she was a baby that likes a lay in lol x


----------



## molly85

Milk lol. doesn't always work but it gets loads in her lol


----------



## irmastar

ladies you all sound so ready for your babies, you know what to do if they cry, bed times rutines, etc. I feel like it has passed alot of time since my son was born that I just forgot how to care for a baby, my SIL brought my niece for maybe 4 hours yesterday so I could take care of her while she was in school, she loves me always wants to play with me and yesterday was hell!! she kept crying so loud like I was hitting there was a momnet when I gae up and left her cry in the swing. I am so ready to have this baby..not

Have any of you had the GTT? I am due to go on thursday and I'm already dreading it.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I had gtt it was alright bit annoying though xx


----------



## misse04

I try and fill her up constantly but shes never too bothered by food. Tonight I've tried thickening up her bottle to see if that helps lol 

And not sure what GTT is? but you will be once your babies here will be different. To be honest Im not that keen on other peoples lol x


----------



## irmastar

KM- may I ask what did you have for breakfast or did you have to fast? I asked my mw and said to have what I normally do but that is chocolate cereal which I think might affect the result.
Misse- is the GTT is the 1 hr glucose test..


----------



## misse04

ergg sounds horrible to me, anything that involves not eating is not for me lol


----------



## molly85

We do a starve breakfast and have to drink this vial sugary drink the UK girls will prob have had glucose mines on the 10th I had 2 with Abby ruined my day after as you feel sick and dizzy yuck


----------



## themarshas

I had round 1 of GTT last friday and I was told to go 2 hours without eating, then you go in and drink a 10 oz sugary drink, wait an hour, and they draw blood. I failed the first round so I had the 3 hour test on Monday and I'm waiting on my results. For the 3 hour test I had to fast- no food or drink for 12 hours- then go in, they drew blood, I drank the drink again, sat for an hour, had blood drawn, sat for an hour, had blood drawn, sat for an hour, and had the final blood drawn. It was absolutely no fun.


----------



## molly85

Bloody hell I couldn't do that my veins would give up


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I did the 3 hour 1 so had to fast x


----------



## molly85

How is this an accurate test if there's different ways to do it


----------



## Mosnippy

Argh sounds awful I just had a blood test done for diabetes which I had to do exactly 2 hours after eating... So weird .


----------



## irmastar

never heard of that mosnippy..
Guess I'll fast I don't want to fail for whatever reason and then have to take the 3 hr one..I have it early morning so should be no pain..


----------



## Mosnippy

so weird we have differant tests all over the place.. lol 

i have growth scan today lol cant wait to see how big my boy is! its only at 18:15 tho sooooo have to wait the whole dayyyyy!

i am run down, got a damn cold sore..again...and can feeel a cold looming..which has been for a few weeks and i been trying hard not to get it lol.. i keep sneezing which is horrid..but then the sneeze gets followed by a swift kick lol poor child lol


----------



## misse04

I've woke up in a good mood today even if it was at 5.30 lol. Yesterday I got a bit upset with Connie not eating and sleeping properly lately but have now accepted theres nothing else I can do. I can't force feed her and cant make her sleep and spose 7.30-5.30 is still 10 hours sleep and pretty reasonable. Shes stoppped waking up for her dummy again which is good so just going to think of it like that lol as Ive tried everything x


----------



## Mosnippy

i have reports coming out of my ears that i need to do today...but its ok as on leave from friday!! yayyyyyy till tuesday..just hope this damn weather clears up just a little otherwise stuck in a caravan with 4 kids is not going to be fun!!! NOT!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just got back from midwife and little lady is measuring 4 weeks ahead by fundal height...maybe not so little after all lol. Have got to go back in 2 weeks instead of 4 and if she's still measuring that far ahead I'll have to go for a growth scan x


----------



## molly85

Wow KMB beating the badger! I know full well from charting I'm due 5 days later than they think but not arguing as he measuring 2 weeks ahead by the bump at 25 weeks!

Girls you have all now seen my little girls a bit of a freaky eater basically being weaned etc. My bump buddy from having her has a son with a far more serious version of her digestive issues has just been to great ormond street and come back with a list of what causes it and blow me down they both hit the same tick list. I grew up with reflux and had no idea where it came from but I hit the same tick list to so adding in OH's genetic make up both our children are inclined to be refluxing milk haters! Very bizarre when things suddenly make sense but we are the reason she has to sit for ages to digest her food after eating and why she's on such a low amount of milk yet other wise very healthy.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My due date only changed by 1 day from what I thought it would be. I had horrendous pains and aches yesterday. Obviously not so little lady was having a growth spurt lol.


----------



## stardust599

How come I've never had/been offered a diabetes test then :-S I've never even heard of it.


misse does your LO nap well during the day? i have found that the older my LO gets the more prone to overtiredness she is and if she hasn't had a good 2-3hours during the day (well she needed 2 naps at your LO's age) she'd be awake and unsettled at night and up at 5am without fail! so maybe she needs MORE sleep? she also used to wake at 5am then take a big nap in the morning to make up for it so i started to push the nap out a bit later every week and now we get 11-12 hours. i am very very strict on naps (so bad I turn down playdates at naptime etc.) cos my LO just goes into meltdown without her routine!

molly - my LO had severe reflux, we were in and out of hospital with weight loss, colic etc. for months and LO ended up on twice the adult dose of omeprazole :-O it was hell, i thought the stress was going to kill me some days - i blame her being early and low birth weight!

km - wouldn't worry too much about fundal height hun, bet baby is just perfectly average! i'm measuring behind but LO is just above the 50th centile.

mosnippy - hope you feel better soon


Does anyone know if their baby is head down yet? My little bugger is still transverse :-S
xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

stardust599 said:


> How come I've never had/been offered a diabetes test then :-S I've never even heard of it.
> 
> 
> misse does your LO nap well during the day? i have found that the older my LO gets the more prone to overtiredness she is and if she hasn't had a good 2-3hours during the day (well she needed 2 naps at your LO's age) she'd be awake and unsettled at night and up at 5am without fail! so maybe she needs MORE sleep? she also used to wake at 5am then take a big nap in the morning to make up for it so i started to push the nap out a bit later every week and now we get 11-12 hours. i am very very strict on naps (so bad I turn down playdates at naptime etc.) cos my LO just goes into meltdown without her routine!
> 
> molly - my LO had severe reflux, we were in and out of hospital with weight loss, colic etc. for months and LO ended up on twice the adult dose of omeprazole :-O it was hell, i thought the stress was going to kill me some days - i blame her being early and low birth weight!
> 
> km - wouldn't worry too much about fundal height hun, bet baby is just perfectly average! i'm measuring behind but LO is just above the 50th centile.
> 
> mosnippy - hope you feel better soon
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if their baby is head down yet? My little bugger is still transverse :-S
> xx

You'll only be offered the test if you're at high risk of having it in the UK hun. Otherwise when they do the blood test for iron they'll do a random glucose check too. xx
Oh and I had a student midwife today who couldn't really tell which way she was lying but by the feet in my ribs and her bum sticking out up top I can tell she usually lies head down, though she's flipped back and forth over the last week x


----------



## Mosnippy

i was only told to take this test because of my weight/bmi had it at 20w but mine wasnt a GTT another diabetes check (weird) - they always think because of my weight tht i will get everything lol... but my sugar is spot on no worries..so midwife said i didnt need to do the follow up test at 26 weeks and there is no sugar even in my urine when they do those tests at the check up. 

i hopefully know more about my little man from tonights scan, can wait! 
looking at my bump its diff bigger but he diff stays low, very rare i feel kicks at the top. i wish he would just go up as its so uncomfortable lol 

argh i have to go to london for 2 weeks in a few weeks... well one week mon-frid for handover to my replacement then i come home and back down following week mon - thursday for conference.... luckily my boss already said if its to much i can leave at anytime lol..i probably will!! as i will be 31/32 weeks ..luckily hotel is right by office but still from going from home working to full on get dressed go to office etc..going to be knackering but last time i see everyone before maternity leave..as we all spread globally.


----------



## molly85

Birth was on the list so low birth weight and prolonged hospital stay etc allgo into it, then previous family allergies and hyper mobility ( physio has just just checked me over and given me 5 out of 9 which is pretty mobile from waist down lol) 

Haha feel really bad but Physio has said I can't do my job so waiting on GP she has said I also need to go back post baby to be tightened back up i think I am also being told not to have more babies for quite some time


----------



## misse04

Honestly I've tried to change routines but let her nap as she pleases now as its not possible to keep her awake if were in car or out in pram. 

When I had scan he was head down not sure if he still is.

Physio said to me about exercises post pregnancy too she sai my muscles wouldnt have had time to heal after Connie so need to tighten them up after this one but im with you on that one... no more babies! haha


----------



## Mosnippy

hiya allll

just had my growth scan!! active little boy today... (Diff boy saw the goods..there was no mistaking those )

he is breeched...i figured he still has his bum/legs down in my pelvis.. and facing backwards so didnt see his face... and he is measuring about 3lbs...got a chubby stomach lol little porker already... 

so glad he is healthy and happpppyyyyy as heard some horrible news a friend of mine miscarried at 15w placenta tore away...so just counting my blessings for my little healthy bean.


----------



## Mosnippy

oh she gave me a picture of his kicking foot lol and a bit of his bum lol very sweet!


----------



## misse04

sorry about your friend. Glad scan went well though :)


----------



## stardust599

Agree with misse 

Breech is fine, plenty of time! Little bugger of mine is firmly wedged in transverse too! He's not even vertical yet lol. We will have to get scrubbing the floors to get these babies turned x


----------



## molly85

i have a tumble weed or just and active bum feet in ribs bleugh! 

Getting up and dressed for work sucks!

3lb huge baby! sorry about your friend makes us thankful despite the grumbling that we don't have to go through that


----------



## misse04

Think Ive moaned all of the last 28 weeks! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I know I have lol hate went people ask if I have enjoyed pregnancy lol cause I haven't very few moments lol 

Molly she said he was average cause I was like whattt? 3lbs lol but luckily the never accurate lol one hopes


----------



## molly85

Whats to enjoy you get huge sore and kicked repeatedly lol


----------



## misse04

:haha: I never understand people who really enjoy being pregnant. To me its just something youve got to do to get a baby haha x


----------



## Mosnippy

i agree, the woman that say the love being pregnant clearly had no ms pains etc...or they on drugs or just making it up lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You know what i hated being pregnant with my son but i missed it so much when it was gone. I had ms until i was 24 weeks had so many aches and pains but i couldn't wait to be pregnant again. Its hard when you're going through it but you also get that wonderful time when only you can feel them kicking. That you're all in one person. Its hard but its pretty awesome too x


----------



## stardust599

I enjoyed my first pregnancy. I hate this one!

Any tips for a sinus infection :-( I feel like someone smacked me in the face with a brick. Ouch ouch ouch. Paracetomal isn't touching it. I'm so drained and exhausted too. Just need to sleep!


----------



## misse04

lots of vicks on your cheeks, forhead, nose and jaw. I had the worst sinus infection Ive ever had a few months ago and had hot baths, lots of vicks and bed x


----------



## molly85

menthol and eucolyptus in hot water i put it in the water in the bottom of the bath and head hot showers I don't go in for lukewarm ones I just boil my bump lol. Oh and make sure doors and windows closed when doing it. you can stick your head over a bowl witha towel over your head if your not into mega hot showers


----------



## misse04

feel like commiting suicide, just counted my calories and Ive had 2800 today! I never eat that much! ergggg so gutted!x


----------



## molly85

lol it equals out! I've just had halfa bargain bucket and a large lunch and many other naughty things I'm huge and starving theres no winning


----------



## irmastar

My appointment went great, I have gained 15 lbs in total 2 more pounds than 4 weeks ago and measured 29 and a half which is good..mosnippy sorry about your friend.


----------



## misse04

ergg I dont even want to get on the scales! I know where Im going wrong though so my plan from now on is... stop having chips with my meal when I'm out for lunch or something, switch my chocolate spread on toast in the morning (which has run out this morning) for a little bit of marmite and start doing stomach exercises so Im not falling apart when I give birth lol. 

Also love how as soon as i say I give up trying to get connie to sleep, she hasnt woke up once during the night and is sleeping til 6.30 instead of 5.30 again!


----------



## molly85

My little demon woke 3 times last night and I shot out of bed once with a nightmare my poor pelvis went crack again! the next tooth through looks like a canine so could be giving her jip! and she has OH's cold


----------



## misse04

Our mortgage offer has finally come through!!! I'm so happy Ive been stressing over this for nearly 2 months! Just got to exchange and complete and everything with solicitors now! :D


----------



## molly85

Wahhh new house sounds brill! 

We're stuck here for a bit.


----------



## misse04

not new house just buying the one were living in (even better dont have to move) haha


----------



## molly85

lol nice


----------



## stardust599

awesome! i seriously need to move. i was at a friends new house yesterday and am so jealous she had an absolutely huge garden and we have none! so i end up walking for miles with LO all day to tire her out!


----------



## molly85

I don't know if you girls have seen my journal it's about being a naughty mummy I amfeeling very bad as abby is eating canned peaches in syrup and loving them lol


----------



## misse04

Just had a little look through then realised it was 51 pages and I really havent got that much time lol. Connies tried the peaches though, she loved them!


----------



## stardust599

My LO eats canned peaches in syrup. I gave her some with a fork after lunch today cos they take her ages to pick up and eat and I really needed to get some housework done :blush:

Not often, I keep them as a pudding but she does love them! She also had a fruit shoot today. I have my naughty moments too :rofl:


----------



## molly85

A fruit shoot!!!!!! Lets just say she would usually take savoury over sweet so it's a treat just got annoyed at someone calling it bad! It's fruit they are heading into the will only ever eat one food stage so my tates textures and flavours the better


----------



## molly85

read the first entry then repent your sins


----------



## misse04

Ohhh my friend persuaded me to go to weatherspoons this morning which resulted in pregnancy mind taking over and me ordering a large breakfast, looked up the calories on fitnesspal when i got in and............. 1550!!!!!!!!!!!! In one breakfast! Urgg need to stop eating!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh misse i couldn't care less about calories right now!! Greasy fry ups crisp and chocolate are all that's on my mind right now and i couldn't care less lol i'll worry about the weight once I've had the baby right now i just spend too much time being uncomfortable and feeling sorry for myself that i couldn't care less what i eat lol. 

Currently at a birthday party for one of my sons friends and i wanna rip my hair out lol. I don't do kids i don't know well lol x


----------



## misse04

Ergg Im not a fan of kids/babies I dont know... Even a lot I do know lol.

How much weight has anyone else put on? Ive gone from 8.7stone to 10.1stone... I'm thinking this is drastic?! :haha:


----------



## molly85

eugh don't i was 87kg down to 82.5kg then today I'm 90! i think i'm retaining though Ahhhhhhhhh. All i bloody need


----------



## misse04

It stresses me! I went to 11.4 with Connie ... Got back to 8.7 which is still a good half a stone above what I was before and now 10.1 but Im just worried Im doing unrepairable damage. I already know from physio that my stomach muscles (or any other muscles) arent in good shape and think 2 pregnancies is taking its toll lol


----------



## stardust599

I hate other people's kids too. Mine is probably naughtier and more boisturious but I still find other people's more annoying :rofl: I don't even like babies that much either haha.

So my LO is away on a "sleepover" tonight at my parents which is the first time since was a few weeks old, otherwise she has only EVER been away from me for a few hours while I've been working. Apparently I need a break and a good sleep so I didn't really get any choice :-( I don't know what to do with myself. I've just dropped her off and it's only an hour or two til her bedtime anyway and I'll pick her up tomorrow but I'm so lost. I keep looking for her and miss my snuggles and our silly games.


----------



## misse04

Ahh enjoy your night! Watch tele do nothing, have a bubble bath and sleep as long as you want :)


----------



## irmastar

mmmhhh can't believe how expensive summer camps are..trying to keep my son active druing the summer but very thing is just so god damn expensive..$220 for just a week!!! don't know what I am gonna do but all I know is that I won't be able to take him swimming etc because I will be so close to have the baby that I know I will just want to stay home druing the summer :nope:


----------



## misse04

Really?! Thats loads! We dont have any in England I dont think? lol


----------



## stardust599

Yeah we don't have those here in the UK :-S

We still manage swimming. It's a struggle but we get there! Especially having to lift LO in and out the pool like a big fat whale I get a few stares :rofl:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We do misse my little brother goes on them and my sister has applied to be one of the leader's this year. It's called Do It For Real. It's through the Youth Hostel Association and they stay in a Hostel in the countryside and do things like canoeing and rock climbing and hiking and kiaking. It's for a week and he really enjoys them. They're not cheap either but at least he's not stuck in on his xbox all summer. 

Timing wasn't great with the fact the baby's due date falls right at the end of summer term so no more pre school for LO. Although I also kind of like the timing because it means he gets a few weeks to bond with baby before he's out of the house all day and I also don't have to take him to school and pick him up everyday until the baby is 6 weeks old (ish) so it kind of works out kind of doesn't lol.


----------



## misse04

Ah theyre not common over here though are they. Like american films make it look like everyone goes for weeks (not sure how accurate that is ) lol. And might be nice for him so he doesnt feel left out :)


----------



## molly85

Mines already in bed.She has her fathers cold and though a real trooper was asleep on her feet now i'm a little lost


----------



## molly85

I did PGL as a kid and theres camp beaumonth. you can use those childcare vouchers for them to. it's something like £500 a week but very worth it most sports and activityplaces do day camps to and after school clubs like Koosa kids!


----------



## misse04

Weve got a very moody baby! Think its time for bottle and bed!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm at my mum's at the moment. About to go though with some more things that we still need to move lol. Actually glad Toby is going to end up staying up later than normal because he was up at 10 to 7 this morning. Strange little boy. Luckily he's old enough for me to leave him to it. He just sits and plays on the DS until I get up lol. I might end up going to bed before 10pm tonight though. It's been a busy day. I'm shattered. And for once I wish baby would stop wriggling as I can't get comfy when she's moving!!


----------



## misse04

I cant remember the last time I went to bed after 10! :haha: Connie was up at 5.30 again OHs mum put her to bed last night at ours and watched her for a bit while we went to cinema so dont think everything quite went exactly to plan with her routine. Was going to have a bath and wash my hair but now footballs finished I cant really be bothered!


----------



## molly85

lol I have Glee on! after eating dinner, a plain bowl of rice and a bowl of museli no wonder I'm expanding I can bet you i wake up starving


----------



## misse04

Were watching the voice even though its boring now lol. ergg plain rice! I used to eat bowls of rice and beans haha. I had a small kebab meat and chips didnt eat all of it so my calories are on about 2200 now, I accidently ordered donner meat instead of chicken so not really got rid of my craving that was at half 5 and now im contemplating cocopops! Must stop obsessing over food!


----------



## molly85

yes stop it can you imagine your going to eat with 2 under 15 monthers?


----------



## misse04

I'm sure I'll find time :haha:


----------



## stardust599

Wait til your LOs are toddlers and never stop running, climbing and jumping. You won't have to worry about food or calories or anything then! I never sit down all day :rofl:


----------



## misse04

lol Connies feeding her lunch to the dog :/ urgg!


----------



## molly85

AH we have a rule on dog feeding I don't find her more food! I think molly now recieves 1/4 of lunch rather than 3/4 of it lol


----------



## misse04

As I walked in Connie was sat in her chair on the floor and bella was taking a bite out of her biscuit as Connie was holding it out to her :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol excellent! Abby usually lobs stuff what dog is bella?


----------



## misse04

This is bella lol. Shes a 3 year old jackadoodle and shes nuts!
 



Attached Files:







Connie and bella.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0796.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

lol as pointless as molly! She's 8 and hates toddlers so is still on a learning curve but does not bite the hand that feeds her


----------



## misse04

Bellas ok with Connie most the time but does shout at her when Connie tries pulling her tail. My cat at my mums literally just lays there while Connie pulls his ears and fur he's so stupid haha


----------



## molly85

Molly isn't keen on her her chair being touched


----------



## Mosnippy

Helllllooo ladies , I go away for a few days an I come back to pages lol just caught up !! 

Got back today from Devon am shattered was a long drive an foot kept cramping lol but was good , got a bit frustrated as took kids to an adventure park an I couldnt do anything so got a bit emotional , hot a bit cross with oh as he was moaning I walk to slow now! Well I am pregnant!!!!! But it was a nice few days! Back to reality now!!


----------



## molly85

Hehe I'll show him slow lol

Not sure i can drive more than 15 minutes now either


----------



## Mosnippy

lol i could slap him!

he makes sarky comments "at this pace we going to take forever".. so I say sarcastically "Sorry I cant help it"...and he then says "I am not having a go..so stop being defensive""...???? ..so i very quickly said well there is no one else you mean when you say that..so it has to be me! if I could i would walk faster! go ahead i will catch you up! ..he shut up after that! MEN!!!!!! haha 

I did about 3&half hours on Monday and same on friday... as we family of 6 we have to take 2 cars..and then not to mention the driving around while we where there...so a little fed up with the car haha 

but last one for a while! so it was ok!


----------



## Mosnippy

oh and i meant to say last night ...alll you ladies are skinny compared to me! i aint telling you my weight ahha..but i have picked up about a stone in total...


----------



## misse04

atleast its not 22lbs! lol I'm walking like a pregnant person and everything now! ergg I hope this isnt a late baby!

Connie didnt sleep last night, shes got a cold and literally cried for hours. So I am now dying so not moving all day besides a bit of housework and a shower but will be putting pjs back on! :haha:


----------



## molly85

Eugh i got about 4 hours I'm now in the it's going to hurt so not going to move from bath/sofa cycle so end up in bed late and Abby waking early. Nightmare! She also has a cold. absolutely no enthusiasm today at all but want to leave the house


----------



## misse04

Ahh got the hoovering and kitchen sorted and onto my second clothes wash and thats going to be my lot for the day as hoovering has killed my back! Might pop out to get a roll at lunchtime. I'm looking forward to a bath and early night tonight got a feeling Connies going to be whinging all day!


----------



## stardust599

Snap. LO isn't sleeping. She was up SCREAMING for no reason at all :-S She was up from 7.30-830, 2-4 and then up at 6!! And I couldn't get back to sleep after getting her down at 4am so have had about 3 hours from the start of the night and that's it. She never does this! It sure is hard being pregnant, running after a toddler and not getting any sleep. I can't imagine how hard it will be if LO is having a rough night and the baby is too. :-(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh guys I had a horrid weekend. And I couldn't even come on and rant as we don't get the internet at our new place until next week and my phone has all of a sudden decided not to let me on here on my phone...weird. 

OH went out "for a few" on Saturday at 3 o clock in the afternoon...he got home at 10 o clock in the morning. No texts, ignored all my calls then his phone ran out of battery. I had a grand total of 1 hours sleep!!! Not to mention I was already knackered from taking LO to a birthday party on Saturday and then I had friends coming round on Sunday and a whole load of cleaning to do and had to go shopping too!!! I was so tired I couldn't walk straight it was like I was drunk. He was awful about it too when he came in he shouted because I shouted, called me a bitch for arguing with him about it whilst he was trying to sleep again. One of the worst parts is the reason he didn't come home is because he ran into my mate who lives a couple of streets down from us and so he shared a taxi home with her. He went inside for a drink and fell asleep on her sofa. She let him stay and didn't even bother to call or text me to let me know he was there. She didn't ring until he was on his way home. She'd already been up with her kids for a good few hours before he woke up too!!!!! I'm so pissed off with her. OH has at least made a start of making it up to me. And he's been grovelling like there's no tomorrow. I asked her why she hadn't told me on the phone and she just brushed it off, no apologies no nothing!!! I can't believe her. I'm still exhausted now!! GRRRRRRR!!! Men are just completely clueless. I had my phone in my hand to ring the hospital when my friend called. And the only reason she'd called is because his phone had ran out of battery and he asked her to call me!! Thing is she was in a relationship much like mine and OH's not long back and I know that if her ex (my best friend) had come back to ours and he'd fallen asleep she'd have gone absolutely mental if i didn't tell her!!!


----------



## misse04

Nice to hear its not just me not sleeping (in the nicest possible way) haha.

And KM I would be fuming if I were you, sounds like hes got a lot of making up to do!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

He has!!! Good job he's off this week. He's cooking dinner tonight and has been painting the cot today and cleaning the house. We watched what I wanted to watch last night and he's bought me a tub of Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream to eat to myself later. There will be more to come though!!!


----------



## molly85

Ohhh there would be serious issue with that here especially if she was a single lady


----------



## misse04

He (and she) would be lucky to still be breathing if I was in your situation lol. But I'm really jealous x


----------



## stardust599

Oh no km :-( I would be absolutely fuming!! That would not go down well in my house at all. No way. What on earth was he doing going back to YOUR friend's for a drink anyway? He shouldn't have been there in the first place but of he did fall asleep she should have kicked him out and told him to get his backside home to his (pregnant and tired) girlfriend! And what was she doing with her kids all morning while your OH was asleep on her sofa :-S I don't like that situation at all and it would be a really serious row and confrontation between me, OH and friend.

When me and OH got our first house together I shared a taxi home with one of his friends and we were drunk and laughing and joking and he sort of invited himself into the house for a drink with me( OH was upstairs sleeping) but it felt really wrong and flirty once we got in the house so I went upstairs to get OH up and asked him to take his friend home. He was livid too! I was (not close) friends with his girlfriend too and it made things really strained cos it was just such a weird situation to get myself into. 

Hope you are okay xx


----------



## irmastar

wow KM i would have not allowed him to place a foot into the house, I am not that jealous but can't deal with things like that.


----------



## Mosnippy

awwww i think I agree with the ladies above! but glad you sorting it out! 

i am soooo tired...even tho i am sleeping great.. (sorry for ladies that arent lol) 
have a tmi question..any other ladies find that they are just really moist and wet down below ...alll the time? lol i have to wear panty liners otherwise knickers are just soaked lol


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy yup me too. YUCK! I am wearing liners most of the time and have loads of heavy, gunky discharge :blush: Another reason I'm put off OH coming near me :rofl:


----------



## Mosnippy

lol! yeah you think you wouldnt have to worry about pads and liners but actually lol 

ohhh another joy of pregnancy!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm not jealous I know nothing would've happened between the two. First of all she is completely ruined by her ex and is off men right now and I mean hates everything they do, which is why I know she knows I'd have gotten pissed off (to say the least) at that situation. Secondly, that said ex is both mine and OH's best friend. Thirdly, I know OH's views on cheating as his ex did it to him. I know if he'd have done anything or even thought of doing anything he'd have told me and broke up with me because he'd see it as a sign that the relationship was doomed to fail if he was planning on cheating! 

He gave me a massage whilst we watched One Tree Hill on DVD and I ate Ben and Jerry's last night. I'm kind of liking this grovelling thing lol. 

What kills me is I know OH would have gone absolutely ape shit if I'd have gone home drunkenly with one of his friends and stayed at their house. Not so much because he doesn't trust me but I don't think for a second he'd trust his friends with me.


----------



## misse04

Ahh I've always wanted to get into one tree hill and never have but definatly sounds like he's making it up to you :)

groupon just emailed me with a voucher for 2 nights over the IOW in a hotel with breakfast for 2 people for £95 so weve booked it for start of June, will be nice for us to do something with Connie before Harveys here. Thought we will take her to the zoo over there or something on the saturday. We live in Portsmouth though so weve just got to get car ferry/ hovercraft over there :) Really looking forward to it x


----------



## molly85

Gah Misse you lucky girl!

Winge alert!

Abby and i have just been to a baby group al lovely but my pelvis was in agony by the time i was back in the car, breaking ouch etc. So I'm thinking i live on a bus route i do not have to be house bound call up the council their version of temporary disability is a year


----------



## misse04

Ouch mine doesnt get that bad but mines more my back than pelvis at the moment though. Picking connie up is seriously taking it's toll too! Bought her a bounce and spin zebra off eBay so going to pick it up later. I know it sounds tight but don't want to spend 45 on a new one if she might not even like it (it's for her bday) and would rather be able to buy more of other stuff too


----------



## molly85

Misse i'll photo al the stuff abby has not sure any of it is new!


----------



## kittylady

Hi ladies 

Sorry to hear your hip pain is so bad molly, mine has come and gone but not been that bad. :hugs:

I've been working a lot over the last 7 days so I haven't had time to get online since my incident a week last Sunday. 

Baby seems to be moving fine though I haven't actually had time to kick count apart from sometimes at night but thats when baby seems to be most active anyway :thumbup:

Have you got everything yet? I'm trying to scrape together funds to spend at the baby show next weekend. :wacko: But had my car insurance renewal up and to top it I now have had the electric/gas bill through so I'm skint :(


----------



## molly85

we're nearly done on basics might have to look at that hospital bag and start the laundry soon


----------



## stardust599

Ooooh hospital bag! I forgot about that!

What do we need again :-S

Birth nightie
2 pairs PJs for afterwards (with a vest to go underneath and buttons for breastfeeding)
2 nursing bras and 5 pairs scabby pants
Maternity pads
Coming home outfit (something nice/new to make me feel good!)
Shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, toothbrush and toothpaste
Make-up and straighteners

Baby stuff - nappies, wipes, vests, sleepsuits, bibs, mits??????

Is that me? I took far too much last time - I was prepared for a week's holiday haha. I'm pretty sure I took razors, fake-tan and all sorts :rofl:

Also still to buy -

Dummies
Bibs
Mits
Changing Bag for 2
Ring Sling
CarSeat
Cot

I get paid on the 15th so might as well just finish it all then I can concentrate on washing babys clothes (not ironing this time though!) and finishing up decorating and spring cleaning (again!) xx


----------



## misse04

Lol that makes me feel better when's abbys bday?

I havent even thought about kick counting but I never did with Connie either lol

I didn't wash conies stuff and glad I didn't because I ended up taking so much back to exchange that she hadn't worn and all still had tags on so will probably not bother this time. Actually might do sleep suits and things.

I'll probably start thinking about hosp bag around 34 weeks but your list sounds about right, but I'm taking blanket for baby too and dummies and formula and bottles. Are you really taking straighteners! Haha ad my coming home outfit will be a comfy tracksuit lol. I doubt I'll even be staying night in hospital this time but obviously that depends on what time he decides to come and everything going to plan x


----------



## misse04

Ad I've got most things need cotand cot bedding but won't need them til a few months after he's here so not bothered if I don't have it before he's here. My mums got a cot a hers for connie which I might jus have as she goes in travel cot here anyway. Just a couple more blankets and wantto get a playmat and then just formula nappied etc


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I find the whole hospital bag quite daunting lol. Like it's really real when that bags packed lol, it's actually going to happen. I have shower gel, shampoo, conditioner, lip balm, breast pads, maternity pads, nipple shields, dummies, button down nightie, trackies for coming home in, old knickers, hair brush, tooth brush tooth paste, nappies, wipes, sleepsuit, vest, hat, mits cardigan, blanket and my iPod/OH'd DS for labour. (and the car seat) and I think that's about it. Please someone let me know if i've missed anything :S x


----------



## stardust599

I forgot breastpads! And a hairbrush.

And cardigan and blanket for baby!

Will take nipples shields too as LO couldn't latch without them.

km you might need more than 1 nightie? think i used 2 in labour with LO as my waters soaked them! and i had nighties for afterwards but hated wearing them when visitors/cleaners etc. were in so my mum bought me nice button down pyjamas and i wore those instead. felt much more refreshed! i think i got dressed for visitors last time too but just slumming it this time LOL.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

stardust599 said:


> I forgot breastpads! And a hairbrush.
> 
> And cardigan and blanket for baby!
> 
> Will take nipples shields too as LO couldn't latch without them.
> 
> km you might need more than 1 nightie? think i used 2 in labour with LO as my waters soaked them! and i had nighties for afterwards but hated wearing them when visitors/cleaners etc. were in so my mum bought me nice button down pyjamas and i wore those instead. felt much more refreshed! i think i got dressed for visitors last time too but just slumming it this time LOL.

I missed the S off I meant nighties lol. And so long as baby is okay I will be leaving as soon as I can whether they like it or not. Middle of the night or not lol. And even if I do have to stay one night I don't want any visitors for the first day or so so it doesn't matter what I'm wearing. Oh I have hair bands/bobbles too x


----------



## misse04

Erggg hate the visitors part lol. With connie I was jus like leave us alone hated everyone holding her x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well it's mainly his family (and both OH and I agreed this). They are really controlling and would be telling me how I should be doing something and how terrible they think it is that i'm not doing this and they would do this and I think i'd end up punching them in the face lol. So when we tell everyone that the baby has been born we're telling them that we will let them know when we're up for visitors. I'd originally planned on the first day or so and my friend said they didn't allow any visitors for a week. I don't think I could have my family away for that long and it's not fair to keep his family away longer so we're thinking the first full couple of days so...


----------



## misse04

My mum will be at birth then visitors will be over the first few days of OHs mum his dad sister and one of his nans (the one I like) haha. And my mum, my nan then maybe my dad and a few of my brothers and sisters (i have 5 on my dads side lol) then there's 2 of my friends I will let come round but will be having a break after that for a good week or so for everyone else ... Now I've written it down I realise how many people there actually are... Erggg


----------



## molly85

lol I meant my hospital bag, the one you grab if you randomly need to go get monitored etc. the big ones can wait.

I'm getting a back pack for double changing bag. 

Visitors we run a by invitation or book in advanced policy once home. You turn up at my door you will be given sort shrift! You turn up on the ward you will be told to leave! I'm thinking going out to visit people will be easier if your not in the house your not needing to clean it and some other bugger can make you tea and bring you food!


----------



## irmastar

hospital bag I totally forgot about it :dohh:


----------



## Mosnippy

I agree with KM, i been getting stuff in the background lol but once its packed! thats it! means im ready and not sure I am ...lol not that i can stop it! i bought all these little travel size toiletries from home bargains.. i got all the maternity pads and breast pads. just needs the nighties, underwear and nursing bras. just a few things i need for babs, 

i made a decision that when I am back from london travels, then i pack my case! as i wont be travelling anywhere else!


oh ladies i am so stuck as to what to do with OH, he is wound tigheter then a rubber band! i was in tears this morning cause i feel he is going to crack! and i am exhausted trying to be the strong one and keep everything together. its his work he hates it! he has tried for other jobs but no luck which flaws his confidence. this morning he nearly exploded cause he spilled coffee on his suite (never at me) he just rants in the open.. no matter what i say he doesnt calm down.. so i just shut up i find he calms better if i just butt out..but my emotions got the better of me and i was in tears, he never saw cause that would stress him more knowing he was stressing me...but all i seem to get from him is work work work complaints..and onlyso much i can be supportive..i mean i need some back!
i am the one that has made sure we got everything for baby, the bills are covered now and when im on maternity etc.. i planned the holiday etc i make sure there is stuff to do for his kids...i just cant anymore i need a break off all the organisation lol..then because i am so exhausted cant be bothered to cook in the evenings..he doesnt cook.. i always get ready meals or take aways so i dont have to stand and cook..then i feel guilty cause its crap lol 

sorry just need to rant that out! i just feel so useless as to how to get him to come back from the stress ball explosion!


----------



## misse04

Haha yes going out is easier, then you can leave when u want!

Ive still got to buy pads etc too didn't think about that.

I don't really know what to say about your OH other than to talk to him and tell him you need help and support too and maybe of you two get a chance to go away for a weekend or a night out together


----------



## molly85

ewww pad shopping grosss!

I think you do need to sit down and talk or your going round in circles him stressing you stressing. It's probably easily fixed.


----------



## Mosnippy

yeah, he text when he got to work saying sorry he flipped out he will be better...so i said i was upset this morning cause i am worried he is going to crack.. and i cant do nowt to help.. then he got upset that i was upset lol silly man.. and said he will try.. but then i know he is going to bottle it.. just wish he could find another job and get my man back! anyway....i booked tickets to see my man tommorrow!! Johnny depp in Dark shadows! and it has michelle pfeiffer for him haha he has a crush on her! 


so not in the mood for london next week..going to struggle lol


----------



## molly85

lol that film looks funny why do we never go to the cinema?


----------



## Mosnippy

lol... time you went on a date!

god we are such movie freaks, we always going to movies or buying dvds... ok that will come to a end soon so making the most of it.we normally do the orange wednesday or showcase cinemas insider club is a fiver on a tuesday for a film.


----------



## molly85

i want to see american pie reunion!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> i want to see american pie reunion!

It's hillarious!!!! I went with my sister on Sunday...so funny!!!


----------



## molly85

it looks it, OH thinks it's just another sequel! gah it has Oz in init. teh combination of stifflers mom and jims dad this has to be seen!


----------



## misse04

Me and OH went to see it friday, Its brilliant! Theyve done it soo well! I love cinema but dont get to go enough... Theres a film we saw advertised 'what to expect when expecting' about being pregnant. It looks so funny!


----------



## molly85

oh theres a book called that!


----------



## misse04

Anyone else been watching britains got talent? I actually hate Amanda Holden with a passion I think shes vile !


----------



## Mosnippy

I have the app for that , movie looks good I want to see it! 

I been watching snippets, not really sure if I like here sort of on the fence lol


----------



## misse04

Hate her! Ohhh people are getting into 30 weeks now! Scary!


----------



## Mosnippy

Yip sm 30 weeks today!!! 10 weeks till splash down!!! Remember when I was 4 weeks feels like yesterday!!


----------



## misse04

I know! I was thinking how early we all were when I first came on this thread now nearly in to single figure countdowns in weeks!


----------



## Mosnippy

its crazy how quick its gone..you think its going to take forever! but actually just around the corner now! 

so not in the mood for the next 2 weeks! im in london and going to be knackered lol 

i have 24 working days left! cant wait! but so much to do and write down before I leave! just madness!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have 13 working days left including today. So excited to be 30 weeks!!! Final countdown is on. AM achey because I fell asleep on our tiny sofa last night at like 9 o clock. And then Toby woke me up at half past 4 because he had a nose bleed and got into bed with us. I just ended up squished between him and my OH and barely got back to sleep.


----------



## misse04

Aww bless him and not long left of working for all of you! Ive got a squinny baby today. Not sure whats wrong with her but shes having a tantrum ergg lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah he fell back asleep and was snoring right in my ear!


----------



## Mosnippy

took a 30w bump pic lol ! its as naked as you going to get it! haha


----------



## Mosnippy

helps if i attached the pic properly! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







30w.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwe lovely bump. I'm not going to be able to post another bump pic until I'm like 35 weeks because I'm surviving on bnb on my work computer. I will occasionally get to use my mum's computer but have to wait until I get my new laptop for my birthday in a month until I can post a picture again. 

I am getting so uncomfortable though, so glad I don't have long left I keep telling myself that now I only have 2 more Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays to work and on Tuesday it will only be 2 weeks left to work. Midwife next wednesday too so I can find out whether this porker baby needs a growth scan x


----------



## misse04

I'm so uncomfortable yesterday I helped my mum finish a database she had to do for work (she works from home) sat at table staring at laptop for 5 hours without moving once and my pelvis has been burning ever since and my back ergg! I also have decided. Dint want the pram I've got and want an icandy peach... Don't want to buy one new though and they're still expensive second hand :( nice bump pic mosnippy!


----------



## stardust599

Oooh nice bump!!

What double did you get misse? I've got a Mamas and Papas Voyage and an OBaby Xi Sport (like the P&T). Very happy  Would love a Peach but just can't afford one and wouldn't fit in my car :-(


----------



## molly85

Bump!

The peach is huge from what i've seen


----------



## misse04

I did get a 'first wheels' double its effing huge.. and have been naughty and bought a second hand one just as OH has his tax rebate coming and we can sell our other 2 prams for hopefully atleast £300 and thinking we will be using it quite a while. I pushed one round in the shop earlier (which is what made me want one) its sooo light and I loved it. Where we havent really spent much money so far as we have most things anyway it doesnt seem so bad. But ended up getting the peach blossom in sweetpea and hopefully picking it up tmo or sunday! :D


----------



## stardust599

The girl upstairs from me has the First Wheels double - I agree it's huge!!!!!

Ooh lucky you, I'm a very jealous lady :-(


----------



## misse04

Honestly you would think we had won the lottery... Still trying to justify it to myself .... only thing i can think of is where OH is self employed he does get about 2000 rebate and weve been so good getting most other things second hand ... and this is still second hand but I love it so much


----------



## molly85

i got what will be our double changing bag to day. Hardly snazzy bag but perfect for the job it has blue trim and doesn't open quite as far as in the pic
https://www.sportsdirect.com/slazenger-backpack-with-lunch-box-712034?src=google


----------



## misse04

Looks good. Not sure how but i think I'm planning on squeezing everything into my normal bag lol


----------



## misse04

Ohhhh god! I've just been in the worst situation ever! The people dropped the pram off. Before they got here OH said make sure you check it incase they leave and come back saying 'its £20 short' or something like that. Anyway they bought it in I gave them the money they left and then a few mins later the man knocked the door again saying there was 20 short so he came in and I had a look on my face saying 'fuck off liar' and I had a bad attitude saying I know its the right amount because thats they only money Ive got in the house (which it is) so I looked around and ended up finding 20 in my purse. I dont know how I counted it wrong so many times. Baby brain! Also OH had got it in my head that was going to happen lol. Had to apologise so much and text his girlfriend who I've spoken to about arranging it a few times over the last few days said how embarrased I was and she was fine and understood was a mistake. Such an idiot! Cant believe i did it


----------



## stardust599

:rofl: :rofl:

Only a pregnant lady could manage that one!!!

I did something similar earlier in the year, sold one of my (many) prams, the man came to collect it and was lovely and handed me the money first then looked at it and we chatted for a while. Then off he went back on his journey home (about 30mins) and I couldn't find the money anywhere. So I rang and messaged him thinking he must have stolen the money back (didn't actually say that, just was insistant to him that I didn't have it). He started ignoring me then a couple of hours later came back very pissed off and told me I'd stuffed the money in the hood of the pram before sending him away with it and his wife had found the money when she got it out :blush: :rofl:


----------



## stardust599

Also, last time I was pregnant I sold my car and a man came to collect it. He gave me the money and I counted it and thought he'd given me extra (nice honest person I am) so gave him £60 back. He insisted I check again and again as was sure he hadn't given me too much and I counted it about 6times and told him I was sure! Once he left I counted it again and realised he hadn't given me too much :rofl: But was too embarrassed to ask for it back.


----------



## misse04

:haha: so glad it wasnt me. I text her after to apologise and she said its fine. Think she knew we werent being funny, thank god!


----------



## molly85

Naughty baby brains! 

We had our first birthday party yesterday and in the early hours Abby recieved a brand new baby boy cousin!


----------



## misse04

Ohh wow! Happy 1st birthday! Still have no idea where to take Connie on hers! Maybe do something in the day with her baby friends.. All of my friends will be off to IOW festival that weekend!


----------



## molly85

Absdoesn't really have baby friend so family tea party and lunch out with my parents. she's a right attention seeker so loved it. shames she's not well today


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Here's a bump pic I'm sneakily managing to upload at work. 

My friend says she thinks I could have Polyhydroamnios meaning I have too much fluid and that's why I'm so big. Apparently my symptoms match, and I should talk to the midwife about it being a possibility. There's rarely complications it just means my waters may go early and they'll go with a bit of oomph lol. But if she's not engaged when they go it can mean higher risk of cord prolapse and placental abruption. 

It makes sense that it's excess fluid as opposed to big baby as the midwife couldn't really feel what position the baby was in last time which would be strange if the baby herself was measuring 33 weeks but it makes sense if it's because there was too much water around her. 

Anyway I have the midwife on Wednesday and will see what she says. Here's the pic xx
 



Attached Files:







bump 33+3.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

Ohh my friend had that with her 2nd it got a ridiculous level and had to have an ear;y section. It can lead to an issue in the oesophagus i believe known as TOF but i think that's at a can't see your your feet when out in front of you level.

I feel that big but don't think I actually am lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm so big my OH has to put my socks on when i'm at my biggest. I think she lies with her back to mine in the morning and turns around throughout the day so I tend to be smaller in the morning. And that was taken this morning lol. So as long as I get my shoes and socks on before ten I can just about manage, if not then someone has to help me lol x


----------



## misse04

Haha I've started having problems with socks and shaving legs and area :haha: midwife today I feel massive can't believe I've got another 10 weeks but will be glad to be 30 weeks tomo... Sounds so much better


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know how you feel Misse and baby's supposed to double in size in the next 6 weeks or so...I feel like I'm gonna burst like a balloon if I get any bigger. My skin is so tight sometimes I actually feel like I'm gonna pop!!


----------



## misse04

Lol my belly button has stretched and everything I'm sure I wasn't this big with Connie although I did end up massive!


----------



## molly85

lol i have freaky hips so cant bend my knees up but can bend them out lotus style


----------



## misse04

:haha: funny picture in my head of pregnant woman squatting like a lotus.


----------



## stardust599

I'm actually not bad now baby has moved head down, doesn't feel so stretched and tight and sore! I can still touch my toes without bending my knees ;-)


----------



## misse04

Just tried it (couldn't resist) :haha: I can do that too but struggle to do socks lol makes no sense!


----------



## molly85

just had midwife come round back to see consultant in 2 weeks yay!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh I can't even nearly touch my toes :-/ lol


----------



## misse04

How come your seeing a consultant? I saw on once with Connie and they never told me why but since I've gathered it was to do with being young not sure why... Notto be trusted us young mums lol haven't this time though. Had a growth scan with Connie and would like one this time but won't get one ... Any excuse for another scan!


----------



## molly85

hehe i struggled to start with but i do a beautiful position for an internal much comfier that way.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

And out of interest tried it with bending my knees and it's still a bloody struggle lol


----------



## molly85

lol!!!!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone!

I have been going through a move from england back to scotland so havent been able to get on and then I have been feeling so yucky again lately oh the joys never thought I would get MS back again now combined with my daily headaches since 9 weeks and so so tired. 

How is everyone? As you can see Im having a girl :)

Ive not been buying weekly stuff with shopping like nappies etc I think I should be more worried about all of this lol..... but Im just too relaxed about it :haha: got the important stuff and to be honest not too bothered if nursery isnt done straight away as baby will be with us for first 3 months do you think Im mad to be so laid back about it? Whos the first to be due?

xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

wantingagirl said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> I have been going through a move from england back to scotland so havent been able to get on and then I have been feeling so yucky again lately oh the joys never thought I would get MS back again now combined with my daily headaches since 9 weeks and so so tired.
> 
> How is everyone? As you can see Im having a girl :)
> 
> Ive not been buying weekly stuff with shopping like nappies etc I think I should be more worried about all of this lol..... but Im just too relaxed about it :haha: got the important stuff and to be honest not too bothered if nursery isnt done straight away as baby will be with us for first 3 months do you think Im mad to be so laid back about it? Whos the first to be due?
> 
> xx

I think you are actually, of the people still posting in the thread anyway xx


----------



## molly85

I might actually go purchase some tesco special size 1's later as need size 4's anyway.

And stock piling wet wipes I hate the smell of them usually and the sensitive ones are worse but guess better have some in cotton wool can bog off


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks..... ooooh thats scary Im the first :haha: I think its worse when you have already been through childbirth as know what pain to expect lol. 

I started buying a box full of nappies, wipes etc but they didnt last long so wondering if there is any point if any are on deal I might do. My dad lives on the mainland so will get him to get me boxes of pampers every time he visits. 

The house we have moved to is a lovely purple colour so stickers on walls and some nursery furniture will be enough to jazz it up. Will need to see if I can get a cover for my moses basket thats pink or a purple colour as its yellow. Do I need to change the mattress for the moses basket? xx


----------



## molly85

if there your own kids and it's in reasonable condition only if you want to. e-bay has some nice bits in pink and purple I can't find alot in white and green which i think is out theme colours lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oooh that's a point we put our cot up last night, I was so excited lol. Just need to get the bedding on it now!!


----------



## misse04

I've gone back to not being so worries about cot and bedding this time and probably won't think about nappies for another few weeks and more when were having a cheap week shopping. When I had Connie we were given soooo many presents and I'm not having a baby shower this time cause feel a bit of a cheek having one a year later lol but know we won't get anywhere near as much stuff but soo hoping people just get vouchers


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm having a baby shower but i've organised it with my sister and it won't be until i'm 36 weeks pregnant. But if it turns out to be Polyhydroamnios i might have to rearrange it as there's a high risk of preterm labour with the pressure of the water and uterus being so big...I could go from about 35 weeks but now I'm 30 weeks I don't want to pull it forward too much because people might not have chance to arrange sitters, get gifts, arrange lifts etc and my sister is making a cake and I don't want to spring it on her x


----------



## stardust599

misse and molly did u get much from grandparents etc. this time with the short age gap?

we had everyone buying stuff last time but not a thing this time :-( kind of annoyed on babys behalf lol xx


----------



## misse04

Well with Connie, toms nan and grandad gave us 1000 which has gone into savings for her but will see this time that wasn't until after she was born. To be honest I would feel guilty if they gave us tha much. Toms mum gave us about 100 when i was pregnant to get Moses basket and bits. My mum bought Connies pram and she also bought the first double we got this time (I need to put them both on eBay to go towards new one) and she bought loads of bits for her she was brilliant and has been this time, I don't like to take too much off her though. My nan did money last time and will probably do the same this time, same with toms dad I don't think anyone really knows what to buy Connie was sooo spoilt!

Just been to midwife I'm measuring 27 weeks ( don't know how!) had blood tests ergg bu everything's good. My mum came with me and got to show her the pool room I want to give birth in. At the moment they're not even having one birth a day so get loads of attention and time it's the new birthing centre and only opened in December but it's quiet and calm so I love it. Is also less than 5 walk from my house so a1 min drive lol


----------



## irmastar

Hi girls, I think we all are getting uncomfortable. OH took me out for dinner las night as it was mother's day here and I think I ate something that made me sick, we got home and maybe 4 hours after I started having diarrhea sorry TMI..and it is getting worse now I can't eat because I feel like throwing up but my stomach is empty but I am hungry at the same time :( gonna go buy kaopectate when I get my son from school see if it helps..Seriously this pregnancy has taken a toll on me, I thought I'll never say this but I am ready for this baby to be born, I just don't feel like myself evryday something hurts :/


----------



## misse04

ohh :( hope you feel better soon! 

My friend whos also pregnant just txt me saying her boyfriends sister is selling 4 boxes of pampers to them for £15 but they dont need 4 boxes so did I want to go halves for 2 boxes so going to do that after theyve had their 12 week scan in about 4 weeks.


----------



## molly85

loads of my bump buddies from having abby on here have sent clothes for him. I really need no clothes at all. 

Matt's dads bought the double where my dad bought the single for abby. 

No one has bought Badger anything yet they tend to leave it all to the last minute but as i have a pack of nappies and wipes. Titchy baby clothes ready to be washed we aregood to go by the end of the week if need be.


----------



## misse04

30 week bump ... woke up with stretch marks!
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my god. I feel giant now!!!


----------



## misse04

:haha: if it makes you feel any better the pic doesnt quite do it justice lol I do look bigger


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Not really, got the midwife again tomorrow so for fun I thought I'd get a rough figure for how my bump is measuring I know I'm probably a couple of cms out but I was just looking for a rough figure. Well my measurement puts me 10 weeks ahead. Yup I measured at 40cm...:-/. 

Terrified is not the word. Really anxious about seeing the midwife tomorrow now.


----------



## molly85

Bloody hell you sure there's just 1 in there?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's what OH said the other night lol, I said what you think they missed another baby at both of the scans lol. Well we'll have to see what the midwife says about it tomorrow x


----------



## stardust599

km I wouldn't worry - bump size has barely anything to do with baby size or baby amount. Everyone just carries differently! If your midwife is concerned she will refer you for a scan really quickly and it will pick up anything they have to keep an eye on. I would say that I am carrying really small, my bump measures small but growth scans show that I have a bigger than average baby and a normal amount of fluid!

misse you are bigger than me I think :-D I can't see your stretchmarks though - I seem to be escaping them this time again, last time I got a few tiny ones on the back of my thighs but that's it. My bump has calmed down a lot now, think it's cos baby is head down instead of transverse! I also find that bump is smaller in the morning than it is at night - bloating or something? Attached my first pic from 2.5weeks ago and then one from today - don't see much difference really except bump has moved higher maybe?

I weighed myself yesterday - 8lbs 5! That's from about 6stone12 I think pre-preg? So doing good! All the weight is on my boobs, legs, bum and hips rather than my bump :rofl:

My LO is so grumpy just now, she's not sleeping or eating properly and so clingy and tantrum-ish just don't know what to do with her :-( She's not been herself for ages, just wish I could get her back to her happy hyper self! I feel like we'll never get there.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120427_1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0









Snapshot_20120515_3.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

29 weeks 1 day!
 



Attached Files:







062.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## stardust599

Lovely bump!!

Girls are you excited about the birth now :-D I am!! I can't frigging wait LOL. I get to meet my baby and give my LO a baby brother and my OH a son. I'm looking at it this way since I had a bit of an awful birth last time but I want to stay positive and focused


----------



## molly85

you skinny woman!


----------



## molly85

In that pic i have a pelvic support on so gagging to spit him out lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My midwife will probably be sending me for a scan as she said if it was still measuring big then I would be sent for a scan and I'm definitely bigger than I was last time and was measuring 33cm then...


----------



## stardust599

molly I have always been really thin. I don't really have much of an appetite. OH has to remind me to eat breakfast and dinner or I just forget. And if we're not having a meal at the table I just have weetibix or cereal instead cos I can never be bothered with food :rofl: I just don't get hungry :shrug: And I don't usually have lunch - just a few bites with LO usually cos I am so busy I never have time to make anything. I try to eat more now that I'm pregnant but I forget :blush: I just make sure to eat a high protein dinner and take a multivit and fruit throughout the day but I really should eat more calories! My sister is the same though, must be a genetic thing! 

I do like my treats though. Nutella is a weak spot of mine and I can easily eat half a jar with a spoon. And full-fat milk - I drink about 2 pints a day, guess it's good for baby though!!


----------



## misse04

I'm looking forward to giving birth now, this last bit of pregnancy is all downhill from here lol

Km you do look quite big, I'm sure mw will check tomorrow :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm looking forward to giving birth as as I'm sure you can imagine with the size of me I feel enormous and very uncomfortable x


----------



## misse04

Erg I wish I could forget to eat :haha: I spend my life thinking about whats for next meal!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well, midwife appointment in half an hour and starting to get anxious. Feeling even bigger today, and everything is a struggle. It hurts to walk and move about, hell it hurts to sit down. Wish I could just go back to bed and go to sleep. I usually get too nervous to tell my midwife if anything is bothering me because she gives me this look when she asks like "don't you dare say anything is wrong otherwise I may slap you!" But this time I am psyching myself up and have even written it down because I find it easier to have the words to say if i've written them down before. 

Work is awful. For the first time yesterday (bear in mind they've known about my pregnancy since 7 weeks) someone asked "are you alright carrying that" I just had to mutter that I shouldn't really but I've been fine doing it the last 30 weeks so I'll just carry on". I then had to do the filing of all the legal bundles which included getting heavy files down from a shelf, usually I'm okay but dropped one yesterday which pulled me down with it and I hurt my hand slamming it against the desk to stop me going into it bump first. Got home, snook up to the bedroom and had a good cry, OH caught me though and cheered me up, I love him for that! 

A tiny part of me hopes there is a problem and I get put on bed rest so that I don't have to come back!! But of course that's massively overruled by the part of me that wants everything to be okay...but that part also wants me to shrink to a normal size and not be so huge and uncomfortable so that I can stop feeling like a hippo!! lol xx


----------



## misse04

Ahh sounds like your having a bad few days, good luck a midwife. Let us know what they say. And with work just think not long left! X


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Was measuring 37 midwife didn't seem concerned and wouldn't send me for a scan. Had a terrible morning at work and because if it i completely broke down in the toilets at the drs. Made some excuse to work and came home. I just couldn't face it and I'm struggling so much i don't even know if i can face another 2 weeks :'(


----------



## stardust599

Poor you hun :-(

I really wouldn't worry about your bump at all, baby is just fine in there and everything is perfect. Sounds like you are having a really rough time and need some rest though. Take a week off sick and see if your doctor will sign you off for another week xx


----------



## misse04

I think so too, go to drs and see if they will sign you off. You've only got 2 weeks left s don't worry about upsetting them it's worth a try x


----------



## Koolmami

Hi girlies!

Sorry I'm not here too often. I still read the posts but I don't normally comment. 

I'm 31 weeks today. This pic was taken on Monday though. Had Midwife today and everything is fine luckily. Baby is upside down, strong heart beat, normal blood pressure and tests. I'm 72 Kg heavy (11st 5lb). Not bad considering I was 65 Kg before pregnant! I love knowing what position baby is in now because everytime she moves, I imagine which part of the body it is. :winkwink:

KM, hope things get better. Just think you only have 2 weeks left. I'll be working until the end or until I can't drive anymore. I've got short legs so depending on how much bump grows between now and then, that will make me decide...

Is anyone having any ante-natal classes? I've booked mine with NHS but they are in June! I hope baby doesn't come before that! :shrug:

My family in Argentina are sending me a parcel of clothes and bedding they made for me and baby. I feel very happy but guilty at the same time. They can't contribute in any other way as they haven't got money really...

My OH's family, so far his mum has bought us the pram so that is great. One of his grandma said that she will buy us something but we need to tell her. Not sure what her budget is to be honest and I don't want to ask. Not sure what his other grandparents are doing yet.

We are also getting a few hand-me-downs from friends so I already started putting a little wardrobe together for my baby. We also got a few bargains at carboot sales and E-bay. 

Anyhow, I'd better start cooking now. If any of you girls want to keep in touch more often, I'm on Facebook everyday. Find me here https://www.facebook.com/thelorenacamacho or here https://www.facebook.com/koolmami :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0199.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## misse04

Thats nice for your family to send stuff they have made, i think thats really sweet. I'm not having ante natal classes, I was meant to with Connie but never ended up going because it was all in one day for hours and couldnt be bothered. I'm now selling the icandy and the other double pram I've got because I took Connie out in the icandy at the weekend and its the blue one and she looked like a boy :haha: so I'm going to get a black one instead x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Going to go to the doctors tomorrow and ask him of he'll sign me off. 

Also don't know if i mentioned but baby is head down and starting to engage xx


----------



## misse04

Really! Sounds like your going to have an early babyand Good luck at drs tmo! Toms just gone up the gym, Connies just gone to bed and I've just got to wash up bottles while the baths running. A very rare bit of peace and time to myself!


----------



## molly85

oh yuck engaged baby!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know its no wonder my pelvis has been in agony the last week she's only just got her head in but its definitely dropping. Can't lean forward it hurts right at the front of my pelvis and i guessed trays what was causing it. And misse hope she doesn't plan on making too early an appearance x


----------



## molly85

SHe could go for June 30th! thats 6 weeks away how scary!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

With all this going on i keep having a horrible feeling i'm going to end up going into labour on my birthday (June 14th). That'd be a 21st to remember lol.


----------



## misse04

This time last year I was due June 10th! Not that she got here untill 21st but still seems so wierd. x


----------



## misse04

And im hoping for July 4th, 14th or 21st... If not I will have too many lottery numbers :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol!

I'm going for July 9th! Fingers crossed consultant agrees i hate having a numb arse cheek and leg and a pelvis that screams at me


----------



## misse04

Bet ill be late.... again!


----------



## molly85

lol noooooooo


----------



## irmastar

hope you feel better KM

Well the day I wrote I was having diarrhea I endedup at the hospital :( I started vomiting too so I called mw and she said to go straight to hospital when I got there I got some blood work done and the doctor said I was gonna need a bag of IV and probabl I was gonna be free to go home but nooo tests showed I was very dehydrated as I couldn't keep anything down not even water and had to stay to be watched for 24 hrs and ended up taking 6 bag of IV..glad it's all over and I am home and feel better, hope evryone is feeling fine


----------



## misse04

Oh no! Glad your feeling better now


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah. Glad you're feeling better now xx


----------



## Mosnippy

morning ladies!

i leave you guys for a few days and you all falling apart!! glad you are better and out of hospital that must have been crap!

KM sorry you struggling! maybe get a second opinion! i mean you only 31 weeks tommorrow and measuring 37? in my notes it says the recommendations for growth scans an you fit that!

i had lots of catching up with the posts lol 

i am currently in london..so dont have alot of spare time at the moment..but not liking it hahamy ankles have swollen something chronic! its horrid...i have CANKLESSSSSS but atleast home tommorrow and but back here next week :( 

then OH tells me yesterday they want to send him to the US..i was like nooooooooo cant do that... i dont mind if its in the uk but 8 hours away??? lol so will see what happens.. :( 

well i am now off to the office ...deep joy! everyone thinks i am made they dressed like its winter and i got dresses and flip flops on...its comfort all the way... i am just so hot and my feet are not liking it! 

anway..ladies take care ...we havent got long to goooo!!! 
chat sooon
xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My feet are really warm at the moment too. They're so sweaty its really not attractive lol xx


----------



## molly85

I have hippo feet to. went to shop at 7 am in a strapped top and jeans the people going to work were wearing coats and scarves lol.

Injection day today for my little runner bean she has a mega snotty nose but other wise seems fine so hope they do them don't want to have to wait til OH is off again to get them done. eww shes eating her snot off her lip


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Dr signed me off work so have finished now. He was really lovely about it. 

Toby has his pre school jabs booked for June...not looking forward to that xx


----------



## molly85

You can use that bump to hold him down. SHe cried but was other wise pretty good and ate the white choccy buttons the nurse offered her lol


----------



## misse04

Ohh well done on getting signed off you can relax a bit now :)

Connie will be having an early night as shes only had 2 half hour naps and been to baby play area thing today so she will be shattered x


----------



## Koolmami

KM you are on your way! Happy to hear you can now relax a bit more. 
Misse04 you are an expert by now, I bet! You don't need any ante-natal classes. ;) 
Molly85, today my feet are killing me! I do get sweaty feet sometimes but I still manage to get cold too! lol 
Irmastar, glad you are okay now. Big hugs.

Anyway ladies, it's time to go home for me now. x


----------



## misse04

I know this is out of no where lol but my mum found pictures of me as a baby and I can't believe how much Connie looks like me! The first one is Connie and the second one is me. I'm now very curious to see if I have a boy version of me! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







connie baby.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 0









Me baby.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## irmastar

wow she looks exacty like you


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Misse my son looks loads like me too. There's no doubting he's my child lol. I think my little girl will look like OH though. Don't know why just a feeling xx


----------



## misse04

Scary isnt it! Had the worst night with Connie ever she just decided to wake up at 11.30 and scream for over an hour no matter what we did then again at 3 for about half hour then she did sleep in til 7.15 but i feel crap and there was no reason for her crying just being a pain!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's what Toby has been like lately and he's 4 there's a lot changing for him at the moment though. We've moved house his dads had a new baby we've got one on the way he's stopping going to his childminders and knows he's starting school in September. Its a lot for a 4 year old to process.

He slept through last night though which made me feel a lot better. Especially now i don't have work to face x


----------



## misse04

Ohh what you going to do with yourself now your not working lol :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well today i'm going shopping for things for the baby shower and also gonna find somewhere that sells pram suits at this time of year. I swear its all shorts and t shirts i don't think they realise this is Britain and just because its summer rarely means it'll be warm. 

Then next week I'm on a mission to get the house in proper order. I've been to exhausted unpack properly so it will be nice to have some sort of order in the house the bedrooms especially are just organised chaos at the moment x


----------



## misse04

I'm going shopping today, gets us out for a bit . Done all the housework this morning and now in pain! I know this sounds tight but its my older brothers bday today, my little sisters next friday and have 2 babies 1st bday parties at the end of the month and I really can't bare the amount I'm going to have to spend on presents today. Especially with Connies bday next month!


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh wow they do look alike! I forgot to post my 4d scan pics and will post a bump pic too. I know how you feel we have so many birthdays too. I have been trying to organise the house all morning as also doing me head in. We moved 3 weeks ago and need to get it in order before I go insane :haha: Realised Ive actually got quite alot of baby clothes that could pass for girl and we gout bought and bought ourselves some outfits. I bid on some ebay stuff too, Im not so fussed doing this when we have new stuff too dont wanna spend a fortune, what you think? People buy so much so when we see what everyone has bought then we can decide if need to buy any extras. And is it just me or am I the only person thats not bothered about having the nursery done for when the baby is born. No cot yet, weekly baby stuff bought with shopping furtniture bought yet etc? Am I mad? :rofl: Oh and had a scan the other day and she is measuring well over 4lbs! :wacko:

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110877647796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110877688508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251060827003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270976262178?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261019197793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300708786678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

I dont know if these work but you scroll down to see the clothes


----------



## wantingagirl

4d scan pics
 



Attached Files:







078.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3









079.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









081 (3).jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 2









085.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2









086 (2).jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wantingagirl

more pics and 32 week bump :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







093.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1









095.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1









097.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









32 weeks (1).jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kittylady

Awwww she's so cute wantingagirl :)

I'm going to the baby show tomorrow but its not come at a good time financially to be honest but hope I can pick up one or two things :flower:

Can't believe I've only got 10 weeks left :wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

kittylady said:


> Awwww she's so cute wantingagirl :)
> 
> I'm going to the baby show tomorrow but its not come at a good time financially to be honest but hope I can pick up one or two things :flower:
> 
> Can't believe I've only got 10 weeks left :wacko:

thanks hun..... she is gorgeous but I am byist! :haha:

I know what you mean about the finacially thing thats why some of the baby clothes I got from ebay and some new and some from other people and alot of the bulky baby stuff we already have from my son. We have just moved and Im already on maternity moved from england back to scotland so cost us a fortune and my hubby just started a new job and they took all his hols money off his wage from previous job so got £300 instead of £1100 :wacko:

Its mad isnt it I only have just over 7 weeks left xx


----------



## irmastar

koolmami can I order things from your website if I'm in the US?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I can't believe how fast its going and that in just 6 weeks she'll be full term. I managed to find a couple of coats and my friend has said she has been given loads as gifts for her baby girl bit doesn't like using them so i can have all the ones she's got. Should be plenty x


----------



## molly85

I only ever used 1 pram suit for abby and a cosy toes. She not one for being to hot, you's prob have had a fit seeing how under dressed she was over winter! I've been sent one by a friend for badger plus he has as nuggly carry cot for the p&T


----------



## misse04

Nice scan pics :)

Same cant believe how quick its going.. Im not too fussed about the cot and bedding but I have got the rest of his room done.

Me and OH been for nandos so looking forward to a good night sleep!


----------



## molly85

Oooh i've never been to Nandos i feel left out


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I haven't either Molly but have heard good things and I'm dying to go. I am going to visit family at the beginning of next month and there's one there might be a good time to try it out. 

I used quite a few with Toby but he gets cold quite easily and it was February when he was born. I will just use cardigans and blankets to keep her warm mostly but for days out when she'll need taking out of her pram whilst we're outside and when i take her out with the sling then i'd.prefer to use coats and pram suits


----------



## molly85

OOh we had had coats/blankets. I usually put tights under jeans and socks and shoes very snuggly.

OOhh the benefits of weaned baby that's not yet potty training stinking nappies! Wahhhhhh I hate being on my own to change these things


----------



## stardust599

We used snowsuits for LO but she was born in November. Had knitted cardigans underneath. Haven't bought any coats yet but we live on the coast in Scotland and it's cold even in July so I guess we're going to need a light pramsuit or coat to go over. But then again we have lots of fleecey blankets and have the Phil & Teds cocoon for 1 pram and a fleece cosytoes for the other!

Might need some more hats, will have to dig out and see what we have.

I'm going shopping today for bits and pieces for hospital bag!!


----------



## Mosnippy

awww you have to try Nandos! Its the Best

Its from South africa so of course I am biased! haha but its one of my favourities!

hellooo ladies! so glad its weekend! i am so knanckered for my week in london and not loving the fact have to go back there next week. it really just took it out of me.. really am getting more uncomfortable by the day.

i need to get some pram suites... well i can put it on my list for baby shower.... which i am not allowed to know about which my mom spilled the beans on..hope they dont make a fuss i had a fuss haha


----------



## misse04

Love nandos! 

OH has got his friend here to watch football hes sort of my friend too but they went to the pub earlier (very rarely does OH go out) but theyve come back with a bag of beers and OH has alcohol attitude and we are going to end up having an argument if he carries on. I'm trying to hold back a bit for now lol but can tell I'm going to end up kicking off. 

Hate drunk people!


----------



## stardust599

Oh I cannot stand drunk people!! Unless I'm drunk too haha. I don't have time for even happy tipsy people!

I'm supposed to be going to my friends tonight, she had invited me round for a DVD night which has now turned into a crowd of people going to her house for takeaway, cocktails and shots. I'll be the only sober one and not my thing at all. Just about to leave but if it's awful will use a pregnancy excuse and come home


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It wasn't until i got pregnant i realised i can't stand OH when he's drunk. He's load and rude and obnoxious and completely inconsiderate he turns into this horrible guy and I've never noticed before because I've always been drunk with him. Its actually quite strange considering he was drunk when we met lol. But i noticed him before he noticed me and he was gorgeous and i'd been single for a while so i was pulling him whether he was a prick or not lol x


----------



## misse04

Hope you had a good night startdust! And OH isnt too bad he just sometimes gets a bit of an attitude :haha: We had kebab at 7 and they carried on drinking but the kebab had set in by 8 and they werent drunk they were just normal lol so was ok. Had a late night though. Went to bed at 12 was the latest Ive been to bed in ages. Connie woke me up at 6.45 which is better than it has been and I fell asleep on the sofa at 9 and had a 2 hour sleep! Must have needed it!


----------



## molly85

lol you lot i went to be at 11.40 and didn't need to be awake til 8am. Atleast Badger wasn't trying to escape and Abby slept well but woke with the most ridiculous ring of green snot round her nose all dry and crusty!


----------



## stardust599

My night went okay, but came back and OHs sister was here and couldn't get rid of her til after midnight to go to my bed! Grrr. Then LO had me up at 5.40am - bloody ridiculous! LO is down for a nap so I am just about to crawl to bed.

How are my fellow preggers ladies sex lifes? I'm just avoiding it completely now, giving in on average every 2 weeks to keep OH happy. It makes my ahem, lady area, so sore for a day or two afterwards - feel like I'm going to split in half and need to sit on a cushion :blush: Plus it's so yucky down there - too much discharge and it's all swollen and horrible. Sorry way TMI. I wish OH would stop pestering me, I bet he wouldn't want sex if his bits felt like this!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I still have it regulary am really horny this time round. Hell i even initiated things in my sleep the other night lol. I went to bed before OH but i woke up and i was ahem playing with him if you know what i mean OH was just going with it and when we'd finished having sex he just went where did that come from lol. 

But i understand stardust i was the same when prefers with DS i wouldn't even give it up to try and get him to come out lol x


----------



## misse04

Mines non existant too dont worry :haha:


----------



## Mosnippy

hey ladies...

yeah mines non exisiting...i would love to..but other half when he gets stressed just the last thing he thinks off... wish he would pester me lol...although i am starting to get so uncomfortable and sore now..not sure i can handle it haha so maybe count myself lucky!

not looking forward to travelling to london next week as i seen its meant to be glorious week, with temps up to 25.... i am going to look like the michellin man! only just got my feet to a normallish size :( ohhh the joys!!


----------



## molly85

I would like it if I was more comfy and less tired oh and he was here.


----------



## Koolmami

stardust599 said:


> My night went okay, but came back and OHs sister was here and couldn't get rid of her til after midnight to go to my bed! Grrr. Then LO had me up at 5.40am - bloody ridiculous! LO is down for a nap so I am just about to crawl to bed.
> 
> How are my fellow preggers ladies sex lifes? I'm just avoiding it completely now, giving in on average every 2 weeks to keep OH happy. It makes my ahem, lady area, so sore for a day or two afterwards - feel like I'm going to split in half and need to sit on a cushion :blush: Plus it's so yucky down there - too much discharge and it's all swollen and horrible. Sorry way TMI. I wish OH would stop pestering me, I bet he wouldn't want sex if his bits felt like this!

Hahaha! To be honest, in this last trimestre, there hasn't been much 'action' because I feel exactly like you! Same symptoms. I do have this really hot dreams though sometimes but I can't be asked... Yesterday, I thought what the hell, took a shower and then went for it. OMG! It was painful! :blush: Not sure if it's because we haven't done it in ages or because something has changed down there... lol How am I meant to have a baby coming out from there if it's too painful already? :dohh:


----------



## molly85

Massive blood flow down there to feed baby! it disappears the closer you get. My cousin rather grossly told me that orgasming increases the blood flow so helps baby get more food. She's had 5 very large babies lol


----------



## wantingagirl

with my sex drive with my DS it was through the roof but this time its non-existent. We have only DTD 6 times so far as even when I wanted to worried cos of the miscarriage previously, silly I know plus I have practically had thrush constantly with cystitis yuck yuck xx


----------



## misse04

I've decided I'm going to have to in the next week its been nearly a month lol


----------



## molly85

think we've been way longer than that


----------



## misse04

Ahh good that makes me feel better :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well girls I'm nackered!!!

This morning I took Toby to his dad's dropping my key in at work and taking him to the park on the way. He's really clingy at the moment and when we got to his dad's I spent an hour trying to convince him to stay there and he was determined he was coming home with me. I tried bribing him with everything, asking him nicely, explaining that his dad wanted to see him, he was having none of it. In the end I just had to leave and I cried all the way down the street because his dad had to hold him back to stop him running out the door and he screamed the most awful scream when I shut the door. I've never heard him do that and it was just awful, I felt so bad!!! Then I walked home, cleaned the bathroom and toilet, washed the pots and cleaned the kitchen, brushed the kitchen floor, tidied the living room, brushed the carpets (don't have a vacuum cleaner here yet), folded and put away dry washing, hung out wet washing and put another load on. Then I relaxed to eat my lunch and watch a dvd then I hung out the other load of washing, and put another load on, got all the dirty washing from upstairs and put some of Lily's things away, then the man came to install the telephone line (don't have to use my phone for the internet anymore YAY) and the handyman came straight after from the landlord to see about fitting a shower curtain rail. Then I made tea and cleaned the kitchen whilst I was at it, had a shower and am finally chilling. 

Exhausted is not the word. Having a nice cup of raspberry leaf tea and wondering whether DS is okay, I haven't rang my ex before now as I thought that if he knows I'm on the phone he might get upset and start wanting to come home as because the ex didn't ring or text I'm guessing he settled, found it really hard to resist though but gonna send him a text now just to check he was okay after I left. I hate that he's going through this but he's gone through so many things changing these past few months I think he just wants something to stay the same. He just wants to stay in one place with nothing changing for a little while. Poor boy. It really upsets me that he's so down about it, he used to love going to his grandparents and his dad's but now when I try to take him somewhere I'm not staying he just gets so upset and it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw that would break my heart :( 

So back in London for team conference an found out they doing a surprise baby shower , bless them! Don't want fuss! Feel a bit awkward lol as I don't know most of them very well working in a virtual environment an I'm probably gonna cry that they thought of me to do that an don't want to do that in front of every one lol


----------



## misse04

Ahh busy day KM Ive got lazy with the house at the moment due to clingy child that doesnt let me do anything lol. 

Enjoy babyshower :)

Were going down to a lake by the seafront today with lots of mums and babies, need to start getting ready as Ive got loads to do this morning. Stupid OH with his big elephant feet and stupid loud cough and slamming doors at stupid oclock on his way to work woke Connie up at 5.50 so shes in a bit of a bad mood. I could tell she was in a nice sleep too because she screamed straight away. He got a very angry text from me this morning and hasnt replied lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I woke up when OH went to work at 6 o clock, and I don't even have Toby, wasn't happy. Couldn't get back to sleep and am so tired. Plus I definitely think I pushed myself too far yesterday. Am feeling really poorly today. FUll of a cold, banging headache and ache everywhere :(. Wish I could sit in my PJs and do nothing but I have things to do. But they are at least waiting until after lunch!


----------



## molly85

laundry out, 9 am lie in now need to shower, shave legs and die from man flu!


----------



## kittylady

Hiya 

Went to my show, really enjoyed it as I had a really crappy week this week. Still spent too much and now the rest of this month is tight :wacko:

Got some cloth nappies as I want to use these and not disposables, got the car seat - a britax SHR II in cowmooflage :) I just liked the fabric lol :)

A few baby clothes - etc 

So apart from furnature I've got all of the big things (including a moses basket) feeling a bit more ready though I'm knackered from working and need to get some things done around the house :(


----------



## molly85

Ooh I've seen some cloth nappies some ones selling 2nd hand I fancy trying them but abit nervy of the washing. 

I have spoken to MW at last about these pains suggestion is I am have an irritable uterus.


----------



## kittylady

I've never heared of an irritated uterus :wacko: hope your ok:flower:


----------



## molly85

it's a bit the same as an irritable bowel it contracts pointlessly of it's own accord it's just sinking in I really am stuck at home or driving small distances. I can't shop, walk or spend any real time on my feet as it makes it worse. a week tomorrow I see the consultant and it seems soo far away


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily has hiccups and I can feel it on my cervix, so weird...they seem to be lasting for ages too...really don't like it x


----------



## misse04

Aww I forgot about hiccups, Connie had them all the time and she still had them all the time when she came out too!


----------



## Mosnippy

kittylady said:


> Hiya
> 
> Went to my show, really enjoyed it as I had a really crappy week this week. Still spent too much and now the rest of this month is tight :wacko:
> 
> Got some cloth nappies as I want to use these and not disposables, got the car seat - a britax SHR II in cowmooflage :) I just liked the fabric lol :)
> 
> A few baby clothes - etc
> 
> So apart from furnature I've got all of the big things (including a moses basket) feeling a bit more ready though I'm knackered from working and need to get some things done around the house :(

aaaaaaawww i am jealous...cow print i have a weird obsession with haha and seen then and loved them lol


----------



## Mosnippy

awww ladies i am having forum withdrawals haha!!


----------



## molly85

You missing us????

Ohh I don't think we ever had hiccups how would i know what do they feel like?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh you'll know it's like someone flicking you from the inside over and over in the same spot...it's cute the first time you feel it, gets annoying quick though lol


----------



## molly85

hmmmm ok, def never had that I know of.


----------



## misse04

Im not sure if it was related in the womb but Connies hiccups were apparently a sign of reflux but she wasnt having much milk in my belly lol. My midwife said if they have them a lot in your belly they tend to when they're out too


----------



## molly85

Weird Ab's doesn't get major hiccups so explains that. And her reflux has calmed down with her feeding herself she's obviously been gobbling to fast


----------



## stardust599

My LO had hiccups all the time womb and afterwards and had severe reflux. No hiccups so far this time!


----------



## kittylady

I haven't felt any hiccups so far :wacko:


----------



## Mosnippy

Me either :( I think I felt Summat the other day but not sure, 

Yes been missing my forum stalking lol they messing with my routine damnit! One more day to get through :( sigh knackered is not the word!!


----------



## molly85

Mylittl lady couldn't make it to bed time today 6.20pm she was in bed all bathed and clean. No fighting it she was desperate to go


----------



## stardust599

Ah no laptop. Lo poured a bottle of bubbles over it! Im knacked but cant sleep as OH has disappeared again. Absolutely had enough!! Xx


----------



## molly85

Disappeared? 


Poor lap top I can't even face bed it's to hot!


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh no disappeared!?? Hope you ok xxx

Bless we had team dinner last night! An they made a bit of fuss which was lovely but made me cry, not a baby shower as such , my foreign colleagues getting it a bit confused , more a presentation but spoilt baby , got done lovely clothes an 100 quids worth of vouchers for baby gap!! So gonna be a cool kid 

Anyone else suffering with nose bleeds? I've had 5 in the past 2 weeks this heat is madness :(


----------



## irmastar

Mosnipy I used to get them at the beginning but not any more..mmhhh the car seat and stroller are home now, wish I could get one of those UK prams they are so cute
 



Attached Files:







travelsystem.jpg
File size: 141.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## misse04

Nice pram! I'm waiting in for mine to be delivered today, hoping they come early! Connie decided against sleeping after about 3 last night so I'm shattered and very much looking forward to a very early night!


----------



## Koolmami

I had my pram all washed out and it smells like new now! Slowly starting to get organised for baby's arrival. Need to pack hospital bag still and we have no nursery yet! Baby will sleep on the carrycot for the first few months anyway, that is all cleaned now. 
Irmastar, I love your new profile pic. :) I only felt baby hiccups once by the way. I wonder who will be the first out of all of us who will drop? It's very exciting! x


----------



## misse04

I think KM is going to be first by the sounds of it. Although I feel like I cant possibly get any bigger or handle any more I'm sure I will be the last :haha:


----------



## molly85

I'm volunteering after KM bad bump is still contracting if i do anything exciting or not so exciting


----------



## misse04

Ergg all day yesterday I had the worst braxton hicks, I actually thought i might be going into labour at one point. Have also got pains down the insides of my legs and have no idea where they came from. I dont mean to moan but I am finding this weather far too hot! The british weather can't win!


----------



## molly85

Oh god I had leg contractions they are the weirdest thing ever! I've had BH's in them to usually when driving


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Been having loads of braxton hicks and loads more pains in my cervix. My midwife told me she thought it was thrush and if it doesn't go away she'll give me something for thrush but the midwife at aqua natal yesterday said the pains are because baby is engaging and especially if they are happening around the same time as the pain in my pelvis it's probably just baby dropping more. On one hand I hope I am the first, but I hope she stays in until she's ready. I don't think I'd be able to cope if I went into preterm labour...I'd panic too much, so would OH. My friend who is due 9 days after me keeps being admitted to hospital for contractions and they're now going to induce her at 38 weeks. I hate queue jumpers so kind of hoping I go into labour as soon as I hit 37 weeks lol x


----------



## molly85

lol damn it should have got myself admitted!!!!


----------



## misse04

:haha: queue jumpers! Everyone that was due around the same time as me with Connie went before me lol. I dont want to be too early anytime after 37 weeks ill be happy with.. when i say anytime I dont want to be late!


----------



## misse04

Harveys had a growth spurt!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

bloody hell!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My god that's one hell of a growth spurt lol x


----------



## misse04

I can honestly say I feel like I did when I was 40 weeks pregnant with Connie sooo uncomfortable! x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

misse04 said:


> I can honestly say I feel like I did when I was 40 weeks pregnant with Connie sooo uncomfortable! x

I completely agree. It's been a tiring day too and OH has gone out to a friends to play xbox. Praying we don't have a repeat of what happened last time he did that. 

Everything is sore and I am tired but kind of glad to have a night to myself. Nice long soak in the bath and chilling on the sofa watching a nice girly film without Baz complaining at me about how he's board. 

I feel terrible and every little thing is irritating me. Just so tired.


----------



## molly85

Just wearing abby out crawling around then Bath and bed for her! I've a ton of washing to out away. You have just put me in the mood for PS I love you


----------



## misse04

Same! I felt like crap earlier and was so stressed. I was at my mums and her and my nan were going into town for a couple of hours and I was in an obvious bad mood so they offered to take Connie and I kept saying no but in the end let them take her and I stayed at my mums and sat in her garden sunbathing with magazines for an hour and a half ( i wanted to give up after 5 mins but perservered lol) now I have a bit of a tan and did my nails and feel loads better!x


----------



## misse04

Love PS i love you havent watched it in ages! Connie needs a bath too tonight shes not in a great mood either x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Can't stand PS I love you the film because the book is one of my all time favourites and the film is completely wrong in almost everything. The only good thing about it is Gerard Butler lol...which is why I'll probably end up watching Phantom of the Opera because it's Gerard Butler and he's singing lol...nothing sexier xx


----------



## misse04

Haha I had the same problem with dear john and its happy ending when its meant to be sad


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's the same with PS I love you she's not supposed to end up with him she's supposed to decide against it. It's all wrong... I have a horrible thing with films made from books I tend to have to pick them apart especially if they've been made from a book I love. Can't even watch Angels and Demons it was so wrong!!


----------



## molly85

kmb have you read rainbows end? i much prefer that


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> kmb have you read rainbows end? i much prefer that

Yeah I love that one and thanks for the memories but my favourite is if you could see me now. Which there was proposals about to turn into a film but I think they didn't end up doing it. Very glad!!!


----------



## molly85

I'm sure I have read that but might look it up my chick lit selection is very well thumbed including by my OH!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Her books are my go to books. Ones that if I've got nothing to read then I read them over. It's them and Pride & Prejudice. 

Me and Toby just watched Mighty Joe Young and he bawled his eyes out when he thought he was dead I couldn't calm him down and he wouldn't believe me that he was okay. Never seen a boy so happy to see a gorilla come back to life lol. Such a sensitive soul bless him x


----------



## misse04

aww thats so sad bless him lol. I'm writing down all my friends and families guesses on when they think Harvey will be born and what weight. I got the weight right with Connie.. was miles out on the date though lol


----------



## molly85

lol very sweet boy.

Jeez I have 9;b in my head and It's scaring me. 6lb would be just right.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Ok I'm gonna say for me 14th July. That's 6 days early and the date has been in my head since the beginning as the day she'll arrive. And weight, I'd say 9lb 3oz I don't actually think it's her that's big, I think it's me and lots of fluid. But Toby was 8lb 9oz, OH was 9lb 12oz when he was born so I'm thinking 9lb 3oz is probably right lol. As she's a girl though I'd like her to be little maybe 7lb- 7 1/2 lbs but highly doubt, unless she comes premature- that she'll weigh that x


----------



## misse04

I said 14th for me (thats 10 days early... doing some serious positive thinking this time) haha and i have said 7.11lbs. Connie was 7.9 but she was 11 days late but I think im much bigger this time x


----------



## molly85

hmm date wise I think maybe 37 weeks only because I might cry if I have to wait til 40 weeks


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My sister's predicted 10th for me and most others early in July, like within the first week of July which I wouldn't mind lol. Everyone thinks I'll be early apart from OH's mum. I'm just praying she waits until after my baby shower so I have everything we need for her lol. But she better anyway because I'll be 36+2 at my baby shower so if she can wait until a few days after that then I'll be okay and happy with any time she decides to come x


----------



## molly85

OOOhhh I've done my washing I start the bag next week. Had another dodgy can't move for contracting evening so prob should get on with it at some point I am going to have to go in and get checked over!


----------



## misse04

As long as its not gone 40 weeks! So much to do and I have no idea what to get for Connie's bday!


----------



## stardust599

I am going for 22nd july so 2 days early at 7lbs10oz! Is no-one predicting late or are we all positive thinking? ;-) x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think I would be in a horrendous state if I went late lol...will be trying everything to get her out as soon as I hit 37 weeks lol. And if she's not here by due date I will even be cracking open the castor oil!!! lol.

Been to the beach today with OH and DS. We had a picnic and a little sun bathe will Toby dug holes. But i'm suffering now on the way home I started getting horrendous braxton hicks along with some really bad lower back pain. Back pain is still there now but braxton hicks have stopped. Having a good sit and chill before I put tea on x

Here's my bump this morning I think it looks smaller but it's probably because she's dropped.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Would help if I actually posted the picture lol
 



Attached Files:







32+1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

ooh its such a pretty bump!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> ooh its such a pretty bump!

Thank you xx


----------



## misse04

ohh nice bump :) 

And yes Im wishful thinking... this baby will not be late!

Weve been to a first bday party today then to OHs dads for a bbq. And now my feet are so hot i have no idea why! Not sure if pregnancy hormones have anything to do with it!


----------



## molly85

OOh they do that and swell up manky things feet!

Todays pic (purple dress and 10 days ago
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0









062.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah misse my feet seem to be sweating like crazy at the moment. Not attractive.


----------



## molly85

Good thing we can't see them


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yes it is. Not so helpful when I'm begging OH for a foot rub though lol x


----------



## molly85

lol


----------



## misse04

Ohhh another nice bump. Connie woke up at 4.20 feeling crap have had a bit of sleep since thn but not much and no idea what to do today!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Ladies I keep having this horrible thing, it's actually really hard to describe. I keep going really light headed and my legs get really weak and shaky, I get this ache in my bump (not like contractions) and really strong lower back pain that I have to breathe through. It's awful and every time it happens I feel like I can't move and that I'm going to pass out. Has happened every day at least once a day for the last few days or so. 

Anyone else had anything like this or know what it could be. Don't see the midwife until Wednesday and it's starting to get me nervous. She always seems really quiet after it happens too.


----------



## molly85

She could have rolled on an important vein. I keep getting the numb leg!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's not so much a numb leg they just go really shaky and weak like they're just gonna give way underneath me. The back pain stays constant for about half an hour and the light headedness too but the aches in my bump and the shakiness comes and goes within the time my back hurts x


----------



## molly85

oohhh weird! def not contractions or bh's?

If she's say on an artery or vein every so often the blood return to your heart will be compromised so could go light headed. the numb leg is to do with baby on sciatic nerve little sod!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I had that when I was like 20 something weeks it was horrid. 

It doesn't feel like contractions. OH keeps getting scared because I have to stop what I'm doing it's so painful but none of my stomach seems to go hard and the ache is only round the sides and at the bottom of my bump. I will be talking to the midwife about it I just wondered if there was anything I could do to stop it in the meantime lol x


----------



## molly85

Yeah relax lol easier said than done i know


----------



## Mosnippy

Morning ladies!!!! been ages since been on here, but back to normal routine lol 

aw and lovely bumps! i need to take new one! feeling very much like a hippo but thank god since coming back from london the swelling/bloating has gone down

i have a midwife appointment today, but its a house visit my normal midwife is on leave so stand in midwife comes and does home visit...very posh... not sure how tha will work if she still does everything that she does in docters surgery..anyone had a home visit? I assume i still pee in a pot?

last night had a few bits of spotting..which nerved me a little..wasnt masses and it was on my knickers, nothing when i wiped.. but still a bit shocking..will mention to midwife..sure its nothing but just in case. bless OH when i said it says right lets go to hospital lol..i was like nooo will see how i go lol. bless 

you know the best thing about having babies after other people is the fact they give you all the stuff that they havent used lol i got brand new winnie the pooh bath seat yesterday with little mobile etc on it! and huge box of tommee tippee bottles etc.. great dont have to worry about that now! 


awww sorry i know i am writing a essay but its been ages since been on here...got the sweetest text this morning from OH..he doesnt show emotion very often. the text was cant wait for little G to arrive :) xxxx

i was like awwwwwwwwwwww lol and then said something sarky ...is it because you get 2 weeks off work haha! bless him xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwe bless him. 

Feeling like a hippo too. OH often tells me he can't wait for the baby to arrive because I always looks so uncomfortable and like I'm in pain and he can't wait until he doesn't have to see that every day anymore. Seriously if I walk for more than 10 minutes I end up walking like a constipated duck because she's so low. It hurts not to walk with my legs right apart but I feel like I need to walk with them right together otherwise she might fall out. The comments people make when I tell them I'm due end of July have gone from "but you're so big" to "but you're so low". Not going to lie it's starting to worry me. 

Had a few more back pains and pressure in the bum type feelings yesterday but none anywhere near as bad as it was on Sunday so will just speak to the midwife about them tomorrow. 

Feeling thoroughly unprepared for Lily's arrival now. My sister is buying us the moses basket and is giving it to me at my baby shower. But because it's not in the house it feels like I'm not ready for her. Also was unpacking all newborn and 0-3 month clothes and putting them away and I just think I don't have anywhere near as much. My friend has a childminder for her children who gave her a barely used bouncy chair yesterday and said to give it to someone who was having a baby if they wanted it or just give it to the charity shop so going to go round in a bit and have a look see if I like it. 

(In the real world lol) there's only 1 more person I know due to give birth before me and then it's officially my turn...and she's having a cesarean this week...so exciting. 3 of OH's friends babies were born over 3 days lol. 1 on Friday night, 1 Saturday night, 1 Sunday morning. 

My sister said yesterday she thinks I won't make it to July though lol. And we realised that the last weekend in June (when I turn full term) both my Mum and her will be away...my Mum is on standby to have DS if I go into labour and my sister is on standby in case I can't get in touch with my mum...oops. Haha

God Mosnippy I think that might've been more of an essay than yours and the last time I was on was Sunday haha x


----------



## Mosnippy

haha awwww KM you do sound like you are at your wits end! 

your bump did look smaller then your prfile pic tho so maybe she has dropped...so maybe she will be coming early , well if you in so much pain maybe its better...although early woulld scare me! 

i know of two babies born last week, one last tuesday it was a emergency c-section after her 38 week check up, but baby all healthy and happy little girl, (it was like a my brother from another mother little girl) and another one on sunday a little girl all happy and healthy. after a really quick delivery lol 

babies babies babies!!! eeeekkkkkkkk there is one more person in front of me, a friend she is due beginning of july, then its me! i think... in terms of non forum ladies.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm ready for her but wouldn't want her to come because she's not ready for it. I'll be 36+3 at my baby shower so i think as long as she waits for that to be over i don't think it'd be too scary xx


----------



## molly85

Needs to wait for her bed to arrive and to be laundered then she's allowed out!

For our rather unreproductive family we've had one baby this month, and could have this one the first week or 2 in july so only 6 weeks difference. Just found out our friends are having a baby in November but have their scan the day of our 34 week one which should be great!


----------



## Mosnippy

arghhh rant time...i really am fed up of people telling me that i will never sleep again, and you have no idea how hard work it is etc etc..

i am fully aware of how much work it is and that i am going to be knackered and no sleep... i am not that naive that everything is going to be roses and candy cotton fun!

arghh just fed up with these woman who think they need to tell me this... regardless if I say i know and I am prepared for that... but still dont listen and carry on telling me I have no idea!!!

argh ok rant over!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I love it when people say that and go well whilst that might be the case for some my son first slept through the night at 11 days old. The look of jealousy on their faces lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

lol i can only dream of that so I can say the same back!

really had the know it all new moms who feel they need to enforce there wisdom on you etc if that makes sense! if it really was that bad no one would ever have a second, 3rd or fourth etc!


----------



## misse04

Hate people who feel the need to be patronising and tell you what you have to come... All the annoying people saying it to me last year with Connie are niow telling me 'wait til you have 2' ergg go away!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's awful because they think they know better than you. And all they do is point out the obvious you're like yeah I'm not an idiot. I did think about what I was getting myself in for before hand. It's annoying because what are you going to say "Really, they don't sleep through the night? Shit. Best get on the phone to the adoption agencies now and get rid. Can't be doing with no sleep." Seriously. Even if you did live in a cave and were completely oblivious to the fact that raising children is hard work there's fuck all you can do about it now lol x


----------



## misse04

Hahah I know, like they think they have special information that no ones heard before, it's not even advise it's just a stupid comment x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The last person had their baby today...of the non forum ladies it's my turn next. So excited.


----------



## Mosnippy

awwwwwww 

babies babies everywhere!!!

cant wait to see who of us will have theres first! its a race against time now lol 

had my midwife appointment and little G has turned.. as he was breeched..but I can feel he keeps moving around anyway lol so he wont stay that way for long i think lol

i was measuring 2 weeks ahead a few weeks back and i seem to be spot on , well just under now, so hopefully means baby is not going to be huge haha.


----------



## kittylady

I think I'll be the last as I'm almost a week behind yourselves. :thumbup:

I don't think this baby will come for anything until its ready, a friend died two weeks ago and last week hubby had another armed robbery at work. :cry: Thats the second one this pregnancy :cry: It never happened before last year :cry:

But baby is as healthy as ever so thats one plus :thumbup: I saw the midwife yeasterday and she said eerything is going really well :thumbup:


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw kitty sorry to hear your bad news :( big hug! 


But yes plus side baby is all well , hope your oh looks after himself doesn't sound like a safe area he works!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe kitty so sorry about your husband and your friend. Take care of yourself. Glad baby is doing well xx

Also my friends have just announced their engagement. It's a very happy week and it's only just begun xx


----------



## Mosnippy

here is a pic i took today... must say it does look a bit smaller! 

or its the stripes lol they slimming! :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







32w4d.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

lol The little monsters prob dropping into place!

Ahhh what a few weeks kitty hugs! 

Misse are you getting all the damn ooh you didn't wait comments I do like teh yes it was planned faces lol


----------



## misse04

Sorry about your friend and husband!

Yes have had many comments about the age gap and usually the word 'brave' its getting boring! And yes I dont think people believe me that its planned. 

Just been to my sisters scan she paid for a private scan because she thought she was 5-6 weeks and went to the drs and they said could be upto 10 weeks as she took her pill for longer and was on antibiotics, but shes 28 and has a 7 and 8 year old so its come as a bit of a shock to her.. The scan said 5-6 weeks and had to be done internally but was a tiny blob with a heartbeat!


----------



## molly85

Ohhh that must e weird with us knowing dates to the day!

Is she liking the idea or still shell shocked?


----------



## misse04

Shes happy but think shes still shocked at the moment so not quite 100% yet


----------



## Mosnippy

there has to be something in the water! 

i found out yesterday my ex has baby no 3 on the way...which pisses me off...not cause he has more kids or anything, just i know he is a shit dad for one, one of the reason i stopped fertility treatment when we were trying (he is absuvie etc wont get into detials) luckily i saw the light..but because he is such a benefits leech! he hasnt worked for so long, he is able to but knows how to work the system and is lazy now...so i get so frustrated that i am still paying for our breakdown in marriage..and really have to be pennywise now with this little one and he is popping them out with no care in the world! 

sorry that is my little rant! lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I can kind of relate Mosnippy. When my ex told me he was having another baby...oh no wait sorry it was DS that told me he was going to have a brother or sister...I got so mad because he'd complained at me for months for asking for maintenance for DS and he told me he couldn't afford it. All I was asking for was £10/£15 a week to help towards childcare costs. He told me I should be spending more time with him instead of working full time. He told me he couldn't afford it but then goes and has another child who has the most expensive baby equipment brand name nappies and wipes and he also has a Macbook and Ipad and Iphone yet can't afford £10 a week for his first born son??

My OH always tells me that it's okay because he will pay for Toby and when Toby's older he'll realise how little his dad does for him and he'll be grateful to us that we let him spend time with his dad and it'll all be my ex's fault x


----------



## misse04

Ergg men who don't pay for their children really wind me up! He will realise when he's older. I did with my dad i don't see him that much, and do love him but completely grateful to my mum for doing everything on her own without a penny help.


----------



## molly85

KMB don't be so sure Toby will see the light OH is only just seeing how pathetic his own father is. He sends the cheapest b-day cards. Shows no interest in his boys when they were young he would only see them for 2 hours once a week even though his mum said he could have them loads more. He didn't send anything but a card for Abby's borthday I know he bought them a brand new p&t but was the cheapest on I could find and felt very much like a token gift not heart felt.


----------



## Mosnippy

argh that is just horrid KM, that irrates me if he can have all of those but cant look after his own son! my other half will always make sure he has paid for his children before buying anything for himself, he always feels guilty for buying new tshirt and jeans as he feels he could rather do something with kids...shows you the differance in mentality hey?

why are men (most men) such a*holes!!! like i have said, the number of kids doesnt make you a great father! anyone can be a dad but takes a real man to be a father!

i am so grateful i never had children with him! so so grateful i struggled and we tried for over a year! so shows you fate was on my side for sure! 

but on the plus side, we all happy now! :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah and Jo I don't mind how long it takes. He'll see him for what he is one day. Even if he doesn't it doesn't bother me. When we first split up he was terrible with Toby he'd promise to have him every Friday night then every Friday morning he'd ring up and say he couldn't have him. We changed it to Sundays eventually as they seemed easier for him, this one time I went to rehearsals for a show I was in. I had to be there for 1pm and he was due to pick Toby up at 1pm so I left him with my parents until he picked him up. I got a text at 5 to saying he couldn't pick him up and could I drop him off. I told him it wasn't fair on my parents to keep having to drop him off and pick him up and he should pick him up. I got home at 6pm and he just hadn't shown and my son was still stood at the window asking for Daddy. It was heartbreaking. 

Even if Toby never realises I know deep down in my heart that I did the best I could for my son whatever mistakes I made in the process. But my ex has to live with the knowledge that he'd rather have a good computer than pay for his son...


----------



## molly85

Grrrrr these dads annoy me loads!!! Shame in the 80's the CCS weren't anywhere near what they are today. We'll have these boys trained up to be good dads however they look aftwer their kids!


----------



## kittylady

Thats horrible, poor little guy, I'd be soooooo angry. But blood isnt thicker than water and he will know that your OH was there for him more than his Dad and will have a better relationship with him, its just a shame his Dad doesn't see he is worth more than all of the money in the world. 

I'm so glad to be with my hubby, he's so loving and gentle with our cats and I'm sure he'll be the same with LO.

He's at home at the moment but I think he'll be back at work next week. Not sure how I feel about that at the minute though.

We have the funeral for our friend two days before hubby's best man's wedding, so its going to be a bit of a weird week next week. :wacko:

Saw midwife on Monday though and she says baby is progressing nicely so I have come to the conclusion that nothing will get this baby out before its ready :thumbup:


----------



## misse04

I never eat biscuits or anything but have been wanting some Maryland cookies for weeks so jus bought a pack and ate half the pack with 3 glasses of milk so feeling much better :haha: 

OH is off up the gym at 7 tonight so looking forward to a quiet night to have a bath and do my nails ... Although i can hardly reach my toes lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm having pains again but so confused by midwife today. She told me if I had anymore I should go up to the hospital but then she tested my urine and has sent it off for testing and said I could have a UTI and that could be what is causing the pains. So now I'm very confused as to whether I should be going up to the hospital to get checked or wait and see whether it is a urine infection. Don't want to go up and waste their time if it's just a urine infection. Hate it when they don't make things clear


----------



## kittylady

Could you ring your midwife and ask KM? If not just ring the hospital and ask, I'm sure they can give you an answer :thumbup:


----------



## misse04

One of my friends had that and really thought she was in labour but it ended up being kidney infection. I've just burnt my fingers on the iron :( lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My friend has just told me the midwife should have given me antibiotics just in case because utis can cause pre term labour and its more dangerous to leave ms for 2 days than put me on antibiotics. Seriously considering switching midwife but then think i'll only see her a few more times x


----------



## molly85

KMB I know what you mean about not going have you had a bath etc? That's what I did when I was having those contractions. they calmed down then.


----------



## misse04

I just had a bath.. wasnt as relaxed as planned as I had to keep my burnt fingers out the bath lol

This is Harveys wardrobe up to 3 months! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







wardrobe.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## molly85

OMG Badger has way more than that but all sleep suits and vests up to newborn then a lovely selection of rompers!


----------



## misse04

:haha: sleepsuits and vests are in drawers!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> KMB I know what you mean about not going have you had a bath etc? That's what I did when I was having those contractions. they calmed down then.

It's running now xx


----------



## molly85

Seen Consultant thyroid's firing on all cylinders. SPD apparently needs to be on regular paracetamol or codeine( i told her where to shove that) to warrant it being bad enough for induction. Not quite understanding why a pain that is at its worse when moving in certain way eg rolling over in bed and getting off sofa needs to medicated if I can grin and bear it. I quite fancy having a functioning Liver by 40 weeks! By ovulation/DTD I'm not 31 weeks til friday and Badger is measuring 33 weeks on the bump ometer so might be able to do some waggling as she said we can re-discuss induction at 38 weeks. So bugger it I am having my RLT pills and checking out EPO and anything else that will get the little sod out from 37 weeks or even 36 if he's as big as the bump lol


----------



## misse04

I'll be trying to get him out after 37 weeks not that it works ( i tried everything with Connie) but its all good fun lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'll be on project baby eviction as soon as 37 weeks rolls around lol. 

Had a bath and the pains seem to have stopped YAY!!! No trip to hospital necessary. I just feel guilty for leaving DS and OH if it's nothing so don't really want to go up. I wouldn't mind so much if I needed to go on a day DS was with his dad or grandparents or something but I just don't want to leave him or drag him somewhere else if it's not necessary xx


----------



## molly85

Same here i remember all the stuff they recommend in early labour first if it cayys on then i get of my backside. 


NOw who remembers what EPO does lol?


----------



## molly85

Many fertility experts recommend that women who are actively trying to get pregnant take evening primrose oil from the first day of their menstrual period through ovulation. From ovulation until the onset of the next period, that evening primrose oil can be replaced with flaxseed oil. Once those women become pregnant, they can continue taking flaxseed oil until the 34th week of pregnancy, then switch back to evening primrose oil to aid in delivery. The extra gamma linolenic acid in the evening primrose oil can prepare the cervix for delivery and make childbirth more comfortable for mother and baby alike. The evening primrose oil should be taken orally, as this gives it time to dissipate throughout the body and be absorbed gradually.

After the 36th week of pregnancy the evening primrose oil capsule can be inserted vaginally and gently massaged into the skin to ease discomfort and help prepare for delivery of the baby. Evening primrose oil can also be rubbed on to the cervix each evening during the last few weeks of pregnancy as a way to prepare the cervix for delivery.

Midwives have long used evening primrose oil to aid delivery and make the process more comfortable. Women who long for a more natural pregnancy and childbirth are also looking to evening primrose oil and other natural remedies, rather than relying on harsh drugs and chemicals. From conception to birth, evening primrose oil can be a big help. Native Americans knew about the power of this natural remedy for centuries, and modern women are beginning to learn about it as well.

https://www.pregnanthealth.com/evening-primrose-oil/


----------



## misse04

I'll be getting myself some of that then! Do you take it as well as raspberry leaf tea or on its own?


----------



## molly85

I think I'm going for maraca and having both. will be requesting my ball from the roof to!


----------



## misse04

I've got my ball already cause I started doing excercises I was given by the physio which I havent exactly been doing lately lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

More crampy feeling this morning and have only felt her move twice since I got up and neither felt like they usually do. Think I might have to take a trip up to the hospital after all.


----------



## molly85

lol I have loft phobia so can't get it myself OH will have a fit at more stuff being out we have 2 travel cots out at the moment down stairs ones the play pen the other airing as it came from a friend and has been in storage. it has a useful changing table!!!!

During teh day is far nicer to head in KMB if your concerned. or see if MW can come out to you today


----------



## misse04

Let us know how it goes, hope everythings ok. 
Me and Connie are off to play area today, fun fun fun! :haha:


----------



## molly85

aww Abby nose dived off the bed grazed her head as matt caught her but I think still hit it so is sleeping it off. I've checked on her and she's responsive if you try and wake her so letting sleep heal teh upset and inevitable head ache


----------



## misse04

Connie did that a few months ago and still has a bit of a scar on her nose


----------



## Mosnippy

aw KM goodluck! hope all ok!


----------



## molly85

just her forehead took teh brunt could have been as OH saved her or not lol Quiet morning with her all tucked up going for 2.5 hours now


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just got back home. Everything's okay. Had a couple of contractions whilst there but they weren't bad ones. Dr did the fetal fibrocentin test to see whether I was in labour but I wasn't so everythings okay. Dr said it feels like the baby is back to back and that could be what is causing the pain just told to rest and take painkillers and go back if they carry on or i'm worried. Gonna get bouncing on my ball to try and turn her round though. Definitely don't want a back to back labour!!!


----------



## molly85

Smug bugger i am did an induced b2b labour on gas and air in under 4 hours lol 

But yep I do believe it bloody hurts if your not a freak!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha. I hope she moves!


----------



## molly85

yup i seem to remember the floor scrubbing is teh one for that. 

My friend had her little girl B2b she'd asked for tips the night before and didn't fancy cleaning her floor bet she was annoyed after. No point worry to much though now their still spinning


----------



## misse04

My back to back labour was horrific lol


----------



## stardust599

Mine wasnt b2b and still horrific lol


----------



## molly85

i have a screamy 1 year old for sale!


----------



## misse04

I was wondering where you were earlier stardust couldnt remember when last saw u on here lol. 

I've just been at my mums for an hour and am stressing out over getting these prams sold having no money etc. Also doing dinner with a tired almost 1 month old (shes also for sale if anyone wants her lol) So my mum said she will keep her for half hour and drop her off on her way out.. It sounds silly but half hour just makes all the difference!


----------



## irmastar

I haven't being on here as much oops..I have being so busy with planning and getting everything together for my baby shower, I am so stressed out about it, my mom is wonderful at helping but my MIL ughh she just gives money but doesn't help getting things done..my sister tells me I am not supossed to be doing the things for it but I can't help it I want it done my way instead of not helping and getting a shower that I am not gonna enjoy, I think I am more excited by the fact to get all my friends together and have a nice time with them before baby arrives.


----------



## molly85

I hate not being in control of events so i would have to organise a shower


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm organising my shower. My sister is supposed to be helping and had offered to throw the entire thing but now it's come down to it she's baking the cake. Which yeah is nice of her but leaves me with a million things to do!!!


----------



## misse04

My friends said to me the other day I've got to have a baby shower but I really dont want one and havent really got time. Busy all bank holiday this weekend, then we go to Isle of Wight for the weekend after, then ANOTHER 1st bday party then Connies bday and then im 36 weeks and really not bothered about another stressful day of people at my house making mess... Not that im miserable or anything lol


----------



## molly85

Think I would rather people bought me a shed load of wipes and nappies!!!! lol


----------



## misse04

Me too! And formula! :haha:


----------



## stardust599

Me 3! I still havent got my laptop fixed so im missing the net! 

Cranky 19 month for sale here too. Likes tantrums, toys and chocolate. Dislikes sleep and good behaviour ;-) x


----------



## misse04

Connies not wakiing in the night for her dummy anymore but is back to half 5 wakings up which are fun!


----------



## molly85

not many night wakings here either


----------



## misse04

Last 2 mornings I've barely been able to get out of bed my head hurts so much! Just one lay in til 7 would do me so much good ... Never in my life did i think I would ever call 7 a lay in! Plan on a half 8 bed time tonight though!


----------



## molly85

god thats depressing. I'm waiting til we have 2 to consider early nights lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I will be 36 weeks when I have my shower. I am away for bank holiday to visit family then the week after it's my birthday and then birthday celebrations with my friends then the week after baby shower. Week after is mine and OH's anniversary then I'll be 38 weeks pregnant. Busy right up until full term lol x


----------



## molly85

Def weird how 2nd time round it's definitely more yeah lets book this that or the other! can always cancel if need be or delay til baby is big enough to join in


----------



## irmastar

I agree I wanted o do a diaper and wipes shower but then my sister told me you better tell them what brand you want or else you might end up with a shit load of the cheapest diapers which you are not even gonna use, which is true but I thought that was rude so just asked for gift cards doesn't matter the amount it can even be $10 but that way I can buy whatever I need and I think it is easier to just go and buy a gift card


----------



## misse04

I would rather vouchers if people get presents because we know what we need and have soo many clothes. Also for Connies bday have said next vouchers and things as she doesnt need more toys!

Just pre ordered Jackie collins book out next week so hpoefully going to find time to read it before babies here. When I was pregnant with Connie I only realise now how much I really should have done nothing but watch tele and read books while I could as I cant do it this time lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've got too much on keeping me busy this month to even think about relaxing. And the house still isn't in proper order from when we moved in and needs sorting before my baby shower! I feel totally unprepared for lily and feel like there's still so much to buy but wanna hold off until after the baby shower incase i end up with a surplus of things i don't really need and nothing of what i do.


----------



## misse04

Once Connies had her birthday and everything at the end of this month I'm going to start making sure Ive got everything completely ready. Just ordered a photobook off Photobox for OHs first fathers day full of pictures of Connie since she was born :)


----------



## Mosnippy

morning ladies!!!

ok i probably shouldnt mention I just woke up at 9:44 and i sooo enjoyed that..havent slept in like that in ages! i have the day off so making use of it!

KM we moved in over a hear ago and our house is still not sorted haha the joys of moving! 

at the moment i am hating alllll the sneakiness from my best friend my OH and my Mom they planning a baby shower and i am not allowed to know nowt :( which irratates me hahaha i like to know everything!! lol and i hate fusses lol but nice all at the same time!

got some cleaning up to do today and i want to clean the stairs carpets arghhh lol but otherwise a nice long chilled weekend! oh packing my hospital bag today eeekkkk i finally have everything...so that is a big daunting knowing im ready lol makes it seems more real now lol 

ohhh Koolmami sends regards and good wishes for the rest of the pregnancy. her BNB account was de-activated due to her posting links of her business.. (silly bnb) so she wont be on here anymore but you can still reach her on facebook.


----------



## molly85

Daft lady but I was following her and hubby on there anyway! 

OH is in teh garden so next summer we should have it down grass so the rug rats can be grass rats!

Screw the inside crib bedding clean need sheets out the loft but i have cot sheets if need be. If we don't get up in the loft in time lol


----------



## misse04

No you really shouldnt mention waking up at 9.44 lol. Im sooooo tired and OH is working tmo! Going to wait til sunday for a lay in :( Although I really dont know if i will make it til then!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm falling asleep now i tend to not be able to sleep past 7 as i wake up needing a wee and can't back to sleep because its dark so i opt for the early nights instead. Had a busy day today. Went to toby's progress morning at nursery came home made up some picnic food and went to a play farm for a few hours. Came home put tea on cleaned the kitchen and tried down stairs changed the washing and folded and put away the clean washing and sorted all the dirty washing because I'm really behind then made OH a coffee to wake him up (he was napping when we got home) and finished off tea. Now my feet are killing and i just wanna pass out but still have to put LO to bed clean the bathroom and have a shower. Definitely need to have an early night tonight xx


----------



## misse04

I've done the lottery tonight so 92 million here I come! lol, Bath time in a bit once I manage to get off the sofa! Whats everyone doing for jubilee weekend? I think its a load of s**t but looking forward to a long weekend with OH and getting a lay in!


----------



## molly85

No long weekend here I might investigate something my parents are doing. or attempt so buy some food! OH was very annoyed all the good krispie Kremes had gone from tesco.

I now have aload of washing ang putting away to do tomorrow then some hoovering and mopping!!! wahhhhhhh.

When exactly did it get painful being kicked and poked?


----------



## misse04

It got painful a few weeks ago! Really fed up of housework and a bottomless washing basket!


----------



## molly85

ahh yes i was on top of washing then the gardening was all messy!


----------



## kittylady

the bottomless washing basket :blush:, I think we have two in our house :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah my little ladies movements put me in agony!!! It used to be like move baby I want to feel you wriggle now it's please just give it a rest and let me relax lol. 

I'm going to visit family and we're having a jubilee/early 21st for me (birthday is actually 14th) so looking forward to that as it'll be the last time I get to visit them in a while as travelling on a train for 2 1/2 hours with 2 children doesn't sound like fun haha x


----------



## misse04

No that doesnt sound fun!


----------



## molly85

travelling with 1 is annoying. our local train station you can't access 2 of the 3 platforms with a buggy unless you get a guard to escort you across the track!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well it's fine this end because it's all flat and everything but at my family's end there's a massive flight of stairs because of a bridge over the platform. There is a lift but it's always broken. So you have to leave the luggage at either the top or the bottom (depends on whether you take it first or second) whilst you carry the pushchair up the stairs and if you add a travel cot to that too...it's not fun x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I love this. Everyone else goes away for a few days and have pages to trawl through I go away and don't have anything lol. Guessing everyone has had a busy bank holiday weekend. I'm exhausted and feel 10 times heavier then I did on Saturday lol. It was lovely to see my family. Especially some that I haven't seen since Toby was a couple of months old. It was brilliant. But it's taken it's toll and I didn't sleep very well the two nights I was there so I'm ready for my own bed, so tired!!!

Really, really wishing the rest of the pregnancy away. Dying for it all to be over. I have just realised too that my baby shower is two and a half weeks away and I am so thoroughly unprepared. Need to write a shopping list for food, games and prizes and figure out which games we're actually going to pay. Need to check for definite who is coming too so I can be prepared. Don't feel like it's my birthday coming up at all x


----------



## misse04

:haha: everyone has gone very quiet! I've got flu/the worst cold in the world. Covered in vicks and 4head, had some paracetamol and I never take tablets, also have red spots on the roof of my mouth and throat literally feel like death! Havent done much this weekend really, mostly because of the weather. Went to OHs mums saturday with all his family and out for dinner for an hour with friends last night. Today we were lazy and my mum did us a roast so just got back from there. Glad u had a good time. I'm more than ready for pregnancy to be over x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm kind of hoping she's really early so I don't have to do this baby shower haha. Obviously not really but if she wants to come shortly after that's fine. And I mean like within days haha. I don't mind if she decides my waters should break that afternoon. Gives me an excuse to kick everyone out lol x


----------



## misse04

I suppose I would like him to wait until 37 weeks but after that I'm more than happy for him to come. I'll be about 36 weeks on Connies birthday so definately want him to atleast wait til after then. But I think will probably come about 39 weeks.


----------



## molly85

noo don't kick em out make them clean up first.

NOt having my best week so far so trying not to depress everyone I hate hormones I got depression when PG with Abby at about this stage.

I will probably try and talk to gp or midwife tomorrow


----------



## molly85

OMG Misse teh thought of 2 under 1!!!! under 15 months is scaring me a little atleast they are in different school years that would be a nightmare otherwise


----------



## misse04

Hope oyur feeling better, I go through stages like that with both pregnancies just go for weeks feeling crap then it gets better


----------



## molly85

I don't think the consultant helped with saying we will discuss induction at 38 weeks but they would expect me to be on paracetamol at least 4 times a day even though the physio agreed it does very little and doesn't get rid of the problem. It's most painful of a morning when i wake up or when abs needs settling in the night. Right when it will have run out. grrr


----------



## Mosnippy

helllooo ladies!!

sorry to hear about your flu misses...i actually found calpol over 6 very very helpful..the liquid did far mroe then days of tablets..i felt better within 24 hours , hope you feel better soon!

aw Molly, sending you a virtual hug! 

KM you get a virtual hug to! 

i think i am the only one that doesnt want him to come out haha purelly cause labour scaring the shit outta me! haha

oh KM i think we have baby shower on same day...i havent a clue when, my Mom and best friend and my OH are plotting this..i know i got one.. i sort of know who will be there... but not when..and its texts and phone calls between them... but from what i can analyse that is when it might be lol.. i have to use all my power not to scan through OH phone haha i hate not knowing!!!! 

i have 13 more days of work!!!! cannot wait!!!!!!!!

i spent my baby gap vouchers the weekend!! cute things but OMG expensive!!!!!!! haha


----------



## molly85

Thank you!!!

Going into labour scares me pushing no probs bring it on!


----------



## Mosnippy

lol atleast you ladies have done it before! i am going in blind! and my track record of everything else in my life is nothing is every easy or straight forward! haha so it kinda sets a precedence lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> helllooo ladies!!
> 
> sorry to hear about your flu misses...i actually found calpol over 6 very very helpful..the liquid did far mroe then days of tablets..i felt better within 24 hours , hope you feel better soon!
> 
> aw Molly, sending you a virtual hug!
> 
> KM you get a virtual hug to!
> 
> i think i am the only one that doesnt want him to come out haha purelly cause labour scaring the shit outta me! haha
> 
> oh KM i think we have baby shower on same day...i havent a clue when, my Mom and best friend and my OH are plotting this..i know i got one.. i sort of know who will be there... but not when..and its texts and phone calls between them... but from what i can analyse that is when it might be lol.. i have to use all my power not to scan through OH phone haha i hate not knowing!!!!
> 
> i have 13 more days of work!!!! cannot wait!!!!!!!!
> 
> i spent my baby gap vouchers the weekend!! cute things but OMG expensive!!!!!!! haha

Lol. How strange. Wouldn't it be weird if we had our babies on the same day even if it wasn't our due date lol. 

Jo, I'm feeling like that. I keep crying and feel miserable all the time. I even get into stages where I'm convinced OH doesn't love me anymore and wouldn't be with me if it wasn't for the baby. I was a completely different kind of hormonal with Toby, I was more stroppy. Not liking this one bit. 

I don't really want her to come that early lol I'm just so over being pregnant. You know completely sick and tired of being sick and tired. I'm sick of back ache and my ribs feeling like they're bruised and my hips feeling like they could shatter at any minute. I'm sick of walking like a constipated duck and not being able to sleep. I just want to have cuddles with my little girl.

Well that's my rant over. Time for bed now because I have not slept well the past couple of days and have missed OH so can't wait any longer for snuggle time lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

awwwwww! can you imagine if we are on same day! haha although i have a feeling i am going to be the 24th July , my OH dads anniversary of his Death :( and seeing as LO has his name i just got that feeling its going to be on that day as a tribute to him. 

i have had distrupted sleep last few days...normally i sleep well and only wake uponce or twice, but now...OMG , cant complain i guess i had it ok till now! that and my damn bladder!

nesting has kicked in big time! OH loving it as he normally cleans! so now i am like spring cleaning everything... good for him..bad for me! i ache afterwards lol but do feel rather pleased with myself haha

well good night ladies! hope tommorrow brings a better day!


----------



## molly85

Badgers due date is my departed grandmas birthday lovely thought but bugger me if I go to 40 weeks i will have a break down! 

think i am mildly contracting again had a bath about to try bed.


----------



## misse04

I'll be greatful to not go 11 days over this time lol. I wont be so fed up when I'm not this ill. Feels like I'm never going to be able to fight it off at the moment


----------



## molly85

awwwww calpol!


----------



## misse04

Also rather disappointed I didnt win the 106 million on th euro millions last night.. oh well guess ill have to wait til friday for 126million :haha:


----------



## molly85

Oohhhh no one won?? think i might buy a ticket!

Misse is connie showing signs of walking yet?


----------



## misse04

Not on her own lol. She walks along with her pram and if you hold her hand but she can only stand on her own if you put her there and she lets go but cant for any longer than 5 seconds usually less, she doesnt seem too interested. Is abby?


----------



## molly85

Nope, she was very good at walking holding hands and seriously dropped doing that now. she leans rather than holds on to things but won't stand in the middle of the room not holding on. not looking forward to trying to juggle 2 of them as we were all expecting her to be walking as she's been able to stand holding on for longer than she could sit i think.


OT I am sick of a magically appearing pile! how did that pop up?


----------



## misse04

I was thinking this yesterday. I cant carry 2 babies to the car! I need Connie to get a move on! I really should be getting ready but cant be bothered to move!
Good luck with the magic pile in labour! lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Arghhh I been suffering with piles :(((( horrid lol not loving pregnancy! 

Bless my lo keeps getting hiccups lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Toby was on the verge of walking for ages before he actually walked. Got it down at about 14/15 months old but still preferred to be carried everywhere. 

126 million on Friday, definitely putting it on. Could really do with that lol. Think baby is dropping some more and been on my hands and knees cleaning the kitchen this morning to try and make sure she doesn't stay back to back. Also washed all the covers and matress for carry cot and car seat from the travel system this morning. They're just drying now and airing them out. Can't believe I will be bringing my baby girl home in that car seat in around 6 weeks...maybe less maybe a couple more but still not long at all. SO excited. Writing my shopping list for my baby shower. Off to get all the things for the decorations, games and prizes and invites for family members tomorrow (they all know when it is but I'm doing special invites for the family members)


----------



## misse04

I always think it's exciting organising things them end up getting too stressed lol. I keep meaning to sort stuff out but end up not getting round to it. Did put in a tub of formula in the shopping this week just incase so next week might do nappies. Then once connies bday has been I will start getting hospital bag sorted and buying odd things like a pack of knickers from primark and little hospital things x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have my hospital bags packed. One for me and OH one for baby. Washed all of the covers and things for the travel system and the bouncy chair has arrived so I've set that up and it looks ace. Love it!!! Set up her room just need to move the last few boxes of our stuff out of it. I just need to stock up on a few more packets of nappies and wipes etc. Then waiting until after baby shower to buy anything else (apart from the monitor but unsure which one I want) so that I know what we still need. Apart from that I think we're sorted. Loving being organised lol


----------



## Mosnippy

im the same KM!my hospital bags are packed as well...few little things for my bag but baby is packed! so paranoid i wont be ready so making sure things are ready when i need them and i dont have to panick lol my friend thinks i am mad and saying you got plenty of time! but you never know what happens and i would rather be prepared then not! lol 

i only need clothes which everyone is getting me lol just last of the painting in baby room and the shelfs to paint, which i need sun as i need to spray paint them outside. 

now i am just nesting cleaning every nook and cranny! ridiculous lol but nice at the same time! i just ache afterwards! but never felt so responsibile...OH is loving it as he does the cleaning so he gets a break! 

i think its the iron pills kicking in as i am normally not in the mood to do anything but i been taking them religiously now since my iron dropped more and i really do feel way better!


----------



## Mosnippy

ooooo 2 weeks till my next growth scan!! cant wait to see how big this monkey has gotten!! hopefully not massive haha!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I go through spurts of nesting and then get bored and can't be arsed to do it again lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

lol i hope it calms down as our house is just a bit mad to do it alll lol.. i need to be chillaxing man! lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Speaking of it coming in bursts I just brushed the stairs carpet the hallway carpet and the the front door mat. I cleaned the bathroom and toilet from top to bottom and tidied up the kitchen and living room a bit as OH's brother is coming round later. OH is going to wash the few dishes there are left (I did it earlier) and everything I washed for the travel system this morning is dried so just put all the covers on and now leaving them out of the cupboard so I can air them out and they don't just collect dust. 

Really thinking I will finish sorting Lily's room whilst OH's brother is round so I can leave them to get on with drinking beer and playing xbox without me lingering around in the background lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

lol you sound like me, over the weekend i actually cleaned the stair carpets meaning washed them and scrubbed them lol , reorganised kitchen cubboards and cleaned everything..did bedroom and bathroom as well. OH does dishes..that is not my job haha!

i just got some lovelllllyyyyy happy news today! i am getting extra money during those 6 weeks of 90% salary... my work was paying me full salary anyway for 6 months , but as they have to do 90% of average weekly earnings, because we get a annual bonus in feb, it just happens my weekly earning are high! so i am getting loads more the first two payments :D happpy daysss!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah the dishes aren't normally my job. I cook and he tidies the kitchen after me lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> Yeah the dishes aren't normally my job. I cook and he tidies the kitchen after me lol x

:haha: me toooo, its great :thumbup:
x


----------



## misse04

Ahh i havent had any sort of nesting kick in yet Connies keeping me too busy lol. Will probably get house completly spring cleaned top to bottom a couple of weeks before, im struggling to just keep basic stuff done at the moment! Cant even eat with this illness its so annoying!


----------



## molly85

we need to get sorted with the nice weather matt was outs side we are going to sort storage for toys and nappies next week going tomake it easy on theman and get coloured boxes i can just see him putting size 1's on abby!


----------



## irmastar

I am so behind, I need to pack the hospital bag, I still haven't decided what LO is gonna wear as her come home outfit but I have been thinking on doing a cute "little sister"onesie and a "big brother"shirt for my son..


----------



## molly85

my hospital bag only has a couple of bits for LO as if they arrive before 36 weeks they will be staying in anyway. I shall just upgrade the size from freemie to tiny baby in a couple of weeks


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have just got the finishing touches to do on my nursery and it's done. I started a thread last night if you ladies want to look

It's Here

Have got tiny baby (a very few peices that were given to me as a just in case) and some newborn some that go up to 8lb, some up to 9lb and even some up to 10lb lol. No idea how this baby is gonna turn out she might be small if she comes early, she might be huge because i'm huge but she could be average so no idea lol!


----------



## molly85

I can't access the link!

KMB that's the prob I have so am putting it all so OH can whizz home and get the right size!
Abby at a week old in asda first baby! i think i went shopping that day to get her tiny baby
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/241183_10150261198647464_2963354_o.jpg


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> I can't access the link!
> 
> KMB that's the prob I have so am putting it all so OH can whizz home and get the right size!
> Abby at a week old in asda first baby! i think i went shopping that day to get her tiny baby
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/241183_10150261198647464_2963354_o.jpg

I'll try again hun x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1042069-my-baby-girls-almost-finished-nursery.html


----------



## Mosnippy

OMG how cute is your little one!!! that is tiny!!! 

i want a tiny baby but have a fear he is going to be a porker! but a boy needs to be chunky haha

aw KM your nursery is gorgeous! your little one wil llove it!!


----------



## molly85

I'll not know what to do with a proper sized baby lol. I should put you all on face book and see her with her dad!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> OMG how cute is your little one!!! that is tiny!!!
> 
> i want a tiny baby but have a fear he is going to be a porker! but a boy needs to be chunky haha
> 
> aw KM your nursery is gorgeous! your little one wil llove it!!

Thanks hun x


----------



## Mosnippy

my mission is to finish nursery on weekend as looks like we are having a house fill for my baby shower!

and KM my shower is on the 23rd haha i managed to work it out... I am not a data analyse for nothing! silly people think i cant piece things together! and its a male and female ..which i love..as its OH baby too he should also be involved! and get to be envolved! anyway seeing as have house full really want to finish it so i can show it off! 

bless oH has been so great helping organise the shower! and so flipping good at keeping everything from me! i couldnt haha useless at secrets! lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My mission is to finally sort out our bedroom on Saturday as it's the only time i'll have free to do it before next week as I'm taking Toby to waterworld tomorrow and then on Sunday my brother and his girlfriend are back from Derby as he's been at uni there but has finished now so is back for good which I'm very excited about as is Toby so we'll be going out to celebrate on Sunday. 

It's my first in ages and probably last night out today. Don't think i'll last long but it's one of my oldest friend's 21st so I want to at least make an effort. 

My birthday a week today, so excited!!!


----------



## misse04

Nursery looks lovely KM. Weve still got to put his name up on the wall but everything else is done. 

My mum had Connie last night so I could try and get rid of this illness and I went to sleep at 10 and woke up at 10! :haha: Think I needed that! I still feel snotty etc but I dont ache and I actually have energy so its definately helped.

Need to pack for Isle Of Wight tonight for this weekend, gutted it will probably be raining though! 

And I like the male/female baby shower idea its nice for both of you :)


----------



## molly85

A baby shower does feel nice but I woudl feel guilty basically inviting people to give you baby stuff even though it would be soo useful! Though nappies and wipes!!!!!! I don't care how cheap they are they still get filled with poo!


----------



## Mosnippy

well i told my mom and friend i didnt want one as i dont like fuss and same thing people buying me things lol but they went and did it anyway without me knowing! 

its nice cause alot of family is coming that i havent seen in a while..(well the few family i do have here in the UK lol ) 
although its cause a bit of greif with OH's brothers fiance, effectively OH sister in law as they been together like 13 years etc long story, but she is a bitch haha lots of history with this woman she had an affair a few years back now cant face any of us so she makes it out that we have the issue (which we dont we dont care lol if they happy and sorted then we are to) but she hasnt said one word to me about this pregnancy removed us from facebook cause she doesnt want to be two faced with people who she feels dont like her..etc etc.. way more to the story then this, but my OH told my mom not to invite her as he doesnt want her there, what did she do invite her! and because others are coming that she knows she was thinking of coming so OH text his brother saying sorry dont want her there he can come but she is not welcome as if she comes she is a hypocrite and its my day and doesnt want awkwardness and tension because of her, haha sooo can still see grief coming!

ooops that was a bit long haha


----------



## molly85

LOL we have a relative like that. Matt's half sister. She wants to see abby but never offers to come over MIL has seen her (it's her daughter long story had her at 16 and dad took over the parental care, she never would have coped with her) and her place is disgusting not suitable fora toddler and i don't want to see her alone. Family don't have much to do with her so she wasn't invited to abs birthday ooops


----------



## misse04

Packing everything for Isle of Wight and now cant be bothered. Not going til tomorrow evening so its ok just need everything ready to go when OH is back from work. Also need to go into town to get some more bits, I need a couple of tops, so does OH and need to get silly bits in primark... wish they had a website... I hate going in there its chaos!


----------



## molly85

not a friday misse!!!! it's benefits day! (not meaning to sound rude there it's just known the place goes mental on that day).
one of my long strappys from there now has a hole and another has been bleached will save that trip for when the schools back on


----------



## misse04

Its the same everyday here lol but erggg not a half term friday!! Might get down there early before baby group at half 10. Looks like were going to be out early tmo!


----------



## Mosnippy

awww just got my invite to my own baby shower lol and i was right on the day!

my mom made the invites! bless her! they are to cute!
 



Attached Files:







shower.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> awww just got my invite to my own baby shower lol and i was right on the day!
> 
> my mom made the invites! bless her! they are to cute!

Awwe it's lovely. 

Just made some really yummy brownies with DS since it's miserable and we're just having lunch then going swimming. Can't believe we only have 6 weeks left Mosnippy....and only 3 weeks until we're full term...CRAZY!!


----------



## Mosnippy

i knoooowwwwwww...scary!!!! very scary!!

i have the paranoia that he is going to come early lol! then i think no he will be late! such a guessing game! really messes with your mind!

mmmm brownies sound good! man i could do with that now... yeah wetaher is really pants! 
i did myself chips for lunch..haha so healthy!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OMG they are actually the tastiest brownies I have ever tasted. Hidden talent discovered lol x

My DS is watching Cody Banks 2 and Hannah from S Club 7 is in it so I looked it up and she was 23 when it was released passing for like a 14 year old...crazy!!! Just a random bit of info there lol. Baby is seeming pretty huge today. Can't wait to go swimming and feel lighter lol x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Here is a pic of my bump at 34 weeks

Looking rather sorry for myself as OH lost was made redundant today for the second time in 18 months. It couldn't really have come at worse time so fingers crossed that at least a decent amount of that £126 million on the euro is mine lol x
 



Attached Files:







34.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

Oh noooo on the work front. The results are on line if you want to check.

Jeez woman I know your young but you look really young there do you still get ID'd?? I'm jealous!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No I usually don't get ID'd I do look young there but that's because I'm al slobby and slouchy and scruffy lol. If I was dressed normally I actually look loads older than I am. I started smoking when I was like 13 and I think the main reason was because I could get served fro cigarettes lol. I was the go to alcohol and cigarette buyer when I was younger lol.


----------



## molly85

lol must have frozen you in time I think I was 21 when I first got ID'd I had bought alcohol before this lol

New mummy lesson Baby does huge fart check it straight away so you don't have solid poo falling out of Jeans on to the floor!


----------



## irmastar

such a cute invitation Mosnippy, and KM such a cute bump, idk how I have gotten stretch marks when I was so much larger with my son at this stage


----------



## Mosnippy

Argh I got tons :( but I am prone to them had them before I was preggies :( its horrid! 


Lovely bump km! 

Keep having birth dreams different scenarios each dream arghhh


----------



## molly85

Eugh stretchies not like i didn't have enough I have grown more!!!! 

Mosnippy are they all good or some scary?


----------



## misse04

Back from IOW. Had a really nice day yesterday the weather was good and took Connie to the zoo for most the day had a nice meal last night. Came back early today because weather is crap. Connie was impossible to get to sleep in hotel room so both nights ended up walking around in her pram and her going to sleep at 9 when she usually goes at 7 then her waking up at 4 both mornings and back in our bed until about 6. Have done soo much walking which resulted in a lot of braxton hicks! Me and OH got engaged friday night too :D
 



Attached Files:







ring.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kmbabycrazy

misse04 said:


> Back from IOW. Had a really nice day yesterday the weather was good and took Connie to the zoo for most the day had a nice meal last night. Came back early today because weather is crap. Connie was impossible to get to sleep in hotel room so both nights ended up walking around in her pram and her going to sleep at 9 when she usually goes at 7 then her waking up at 4 both mornings and back in our bed until about 6. Have done soo much walking which resulted in a lot of braxton hicks! Me and OH got engaged friday night too :D

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! The ring is beautiful. So happy for you. 

I'm poorly and my sister said it sounds like the same thing she's got which is a horrid virus she hasn't been able to shake for a week. Looks like I'll be ill for my birthday on Thursday :(. Oh well going out for a lovely meal with the family so I'm sure a lovely steak will make it all worth it. Just tidied the house but we're all still in our pjs and just gonna lounge around for the rest of the day. We were supposed to be going to OH's dad's but I just don't feel up to it and Toby is too busy playing on the xbox on the first game he's played on that's actually his lol x


----------



## misse04

Thank you :) I've still got the remains of my illness! Weve just been out for lunch with my mum her partner and my nan. Connies asleep on sofa so going to try and squeeze a nap in but no doubt she will wake up any second! Hope you feel better soon in time for your birthday!


----------



## Mosnippy

molly85 said:


> Eugh stretchies not like i didn't have enough I have grown more!!!!
> 
> Mosnippy are they all good or some scary?

some scary making me wake up panicking haha...like he is coming early...etc last night one was i was in labour for days and he wasnt entering birth canal so i was gave in to say fine c-section and the little monkey got into position and out he popped haha


----------



## Mosnippy

misse04 said:


> Back from IOW. Had a really nice day yesterday the weather was good and took Connie to the zoo for most the day had a nice meal last night. Came back early today because weather is crap. Connie was impossible to get to sleep in hotel room so both nights ended up walking around in her pram and her going to sleep at 9 when she usually goes at 7 then her waking up at 4 both mornings and back in our bed until about 6. Have done soo much walking which resulted in a lot of braxton hicks! Me and OH got engaged friday night too :D

aaawwww huge congrats hun!!! that is awesome!!! and the ring ...or bling is just beautiful! am jealous! haha 
did he do it allll romantically did you know he was going to???

did you cry?? i know i would haha 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## stardust599

Congrats!!! Thats beautiful hun.

Sorry im not around much girls. Damn insurance company are faffing around.with the claim saying i.need to explain how i got it wet in more detail and draw a diagram and photos (wtf)!!! As if i tipped a bottle of bubbles over my brand new laptop on purpose just for the sheer fun of it!! Grrrr.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

stardust599 said:


> Congrats!!! Thats beautiful hun.
> 
> Sorry im not around much girls. Damn insurance company are faffing around.with the claim saying i.need to explain how i got it wet in more detail and draw a diagram and photos (wtf)!!! As if i tipped a bottle of bubbles over my brand new laptop on purpose just for the sheer fun of it!! Grrrr.

They're idiots that hate paying out. Had it with my phone a few years ago as my LO was like 18 months old and put it in a cup of tea. They didn't believe me and asked for stupid things like that. Got it sorted in the end though. Just don't be tempted to give up though that's what they want xx

And yeah Misse...how did it happen? I'm so jealous OH is annoying with that. Made me think it was coming soon for ages and then started acting like it's not going to happen for ages. Breaks my heart sometimes. Me and my grandma were talking about it the other day as my cousin had suggested he might do it on our anniversary and I was like no he won't and my grandma for some reason thought we were already engaged. I was explaining that you don't need to spend loads to have a nice wedding and my sister in total spent £800 on her wedding and made it all back and more from money in gifts and gift cards etc. But I was reiterating the conversation to him and he said doesn't mean we're getting married though I was like "yeah you've made that perfectly clear". 

Also with him losing his job he can't buy me what he was going to buy me for my birthday which was an iPod but a lot of family when I saw them last week gave me money for my birthday, and some are sending some in cards. I said I could buy my own iPod with that and he could just get me something little when his redundancy money comes in and he picked up my left hand pointed to my ring finger and said "not that little though" it's like yeah I get the hint already. Pisses me off a little sometimes. It's like yeah I understand we can't afford it and there's no point getting engaged until we can afford a wedding and we've got other things to pay for before paying for a wedding but you don't need to act like that about it just stay quiet and don't talk about it. Act like it maybe bothers you a little bit to but don't act like you're relieved about the fact we can't get married right now. 

SOrry to whinge on the back of your happiness lol. It just frustrates me.


----------



## irmastar

Huge congrats misse, the ring is beautiful!!
Mosnippy you are not alone on the dreams, two nights ago I was dreaming I was sitting at the edge of my bed and was feeling pressure down stairs so I checked and my baby's head was almost out, so I was trying to tell my mom but I was afraid at the same time because she was gonna take me to the hospital and I didn't want to go because "doctors were gonna take my baby out, and she wasn't ready yet"..so weird


----------



## molly85

Awwww love the rock! My rock has been removed as I have fat hand I have worn that ring for 4 years and looks like another 40!!!


----------



## misse04

Thank you everyone. it wasn't anything particularly romantic we were just in our hotel room after Connie had fallen asleep got on one knee and asked me to marry him. He's not one to give a speech or make a massive gesture but I dont mind I loved it :) I didn't cry, I'm not really one to cry with stuff like that lol. I had an idea it would be soon but didn't think it would be that night. I have also broke my laptop I dropped jt yesterday and now it won't turn on :( need to take it down pc world!


----------



## wantingagirl

Misse congrats thats so fab and gorgeous ring!

Kmbaby so sorry you have been feeling so crap hope you feel better soon. Hun he shouldnt be doing that tho your not just whinging its a valid point. We only spent £2,000 on our wedding and it was a church wedding and had everything we wanted. We just went to Inverness for a long weekend for our honeymoon with our wedding money which we got £1,000! My family all did things for the wedding, mum did flowers, aunty and gran organised the cake and my gran made my dress and my FIL made the rings and I think thats more sentimental. I hope he does pop the question at some point soon :hugs:

Laptops are so annoying sometimes, my shift key wont work on mine and its only a year old you know its like it gets stuck! So annoying.

As for dreams I dreamt last night that I kept on applying for my old job back but when I was emailing the application the placesof how many people can apply kept on dropping and dropping so by the time I hit submit I was too late and couldnt apply. Very bizarre. Ive only ever had one baby dream months and months ago and nothing since. Oh and saturday night I dreamt I went out on a night out with my hubby and was defo him but he had a diff face but didnt recognise it and I forgot I was pregnant and had about 8-9 vodka and irnbrus and got drunk and was hungover and so guilt ridden the next day :shrug:

Hows everyone feeling? I cant be bothered doing anything today. 

xx


----------



## molly85

Was I water melon yesterday??????


Ahhh my friend who is actually a member on here I don't think she's in this group but should be is being induced in just over 2 weeks eeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## wantingagirl

molly85 said:


> Was I water melon yesterday??????
> 
> 
> Ahhh my friend who is actually a member on here I don't think she's in this group but should be is being induced in just over 2 weeks eeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk!

wow! thats fab! On my fruit ticker I think changes to a watermelon at 37 weeks :shrug:


----------



## misse04

And KM I had it for ages an ended up really disappointed when we went to Brighton in October for anniversary I was convinced he would do it then but he never and actually ended up having an argument where I got myself worked up. we plan on getting married abroad hoping 2014-15 nothing too massive just close friends and family. Used to hate seeing people get engaged when we weren't. I'm not desperate tom get married so soon just wanted the confirmation we were getting there.

Had to do food shopping today, got very wet! Now sat at my mums with connie asleep on my lap and hating that i have no laptop at home. Me and OH getting takeaway tonight and watching football hoping he gets home a bit earlier than usual!

And pretty sure I've been a watermelon for a while now...


----------



## molly85

Maybe hmmm weird what the heck can i be next?????

Measured the bump 35cm! STill can't decide which way up he is. 

Got the plumber coming at 4 to presurise the boiler might have to video him doing this???


----------



## molly85

Haha the watermelon changes shape!


----------



## misse04

I was measuring 31 last Monday I think. But feel massive. Just weighed myself thought I was 10.3 but I'm now 10.7stone..... So one of us has had a growth spurt lol, hoping it's Harvey, thought I had been eating well, maybe my 2 packs of Maryland cookies in 2 weeks has had a not so great effect :haha:


----------



## misse04

Hmm google says raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks..... May get some this week


----------



## molly85

I was told capsuals are better and tehy taste nicer lol I started a few days ago and have now started on 2 a day!!!! wanted to check i didn't go into spontaneous labour. EPO next week!


----------



## Mosnippy

i have midwife today, i know i picked up a few lbs haha... not good

my munchkin keeps turning, i feel hiccups down low in pelvis which is good but they they where up high under ribs so he back to being breech! silly bugger! i have scan next week..excited to see him again! and see how big he is measuring!


almost finished the transformers wall piece, just the toy box to jazz up now and we done with that!


----------



## Mosnippy

helps if i attached pic
 



Attached Files:







transformers.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## molly85

Wahooo this is sooo good


----------



## Mosnippy

thanks! 

i cant take all the credit haha...i only did the window/window scene and toy box, baby bottle and blocks lol OH did the transformers, 

i have shelves i need to spray paint but damn weather is not letting me do this otherwise that is all that has to be done beside OH putting blinds up.then i can take proper pics of it all complete and furniture where it should be!

want it done in time for baby shower lol.


----------



## molly85

Oi I don't go in for being ultra careful but leave spray painting to OH! You can supervise with a cuppa!


----------



## Mosnippy

well of course when i say painting the shelves i mean OH haha.. he has to carry it downstairs anyway lol just need a dry day! freaking thing!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Misse I was the same last bonfire night (just before I found out I Was pregnant). He knows bonfire night is my most favourite night of the year, and it'd seemed like he'd been getting at that it would happen soon. We went for a lovely walk down the beach to watch the fire works but nothing happened. I told him I had kind of hoped that that would be the night and he said "maybe next year" and it seemed closer but now he just seems dead set against it. A friend of mine (who's baby is due a month after ours) proposed to his girlfriend on Friday and she said yes. My brother is the best man. He mentioned yesterday that this guy and his girlfriend has actually been going out less time than him and his girlfriend and me and OH and OH said after we left that didn't mean anything and just because they are...I didn't even say anything.

We went round to his mates to watch the football last night and I got to have lots of cuddles with his friend's two week old. She was so cute and it was so lovely. Think Lily got a bit jealous though as she kept kicking her in the bum lol. But me and OH did have a lovely night then and when we got home.

I have the midwife tomorrow and OH finally gets to come to an appointment with me because he won't be working. I finally won't have attended alone in my notes lol. He's actually quite looking forward to it. Going to meet my friend for lunch today. I've not seen her in ages because she went to uni in Leeds and is living there now but she's back this week to see her parents and she's back in a couple of weeks for my baby shower and she's going to come visit when the baby is born. Even though she's terrified of children under the age of 3 lol. 

Sorry for the long post haha xx


----------



## molly85

Your notes say attended alone????

I think the computerised ones might do but how annoying when your OH is working to put food on the table most of the appointments are so routine they get board


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Your notes say attended alone????
> 
> I think the computerised ones might do but how annoying when your OH is working to put food on the table most of the appointments are so routine they get board

Yeah first thing they write "attended alone" makes me feel a little sad lol. And I know. He's coming tomorrow and to see the consultant next week but I won't make him come to anymore. He feels good that he finally gets to come to one but I know after these two he'll get bored lol. But at least he can then say he's been to one. I haven't used my doppler since I was about 15 weeks either so he gets to hear her heartbeat again which he's quite excited about.


----------



## molly85

My OH has seen the MW once, consultant once and been to nearly all the scans but I think they are different.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah he came to both the scans he's just never been to a midwife appointment or consultant appointment. My mum did come with me to my 16 week appointment with the consultant


----------



## Mosnippy

Blimey my notes don't say attended alone an I been to all my appointments alone :( weird that they label it that way!


----------



## molly85

Might as well say father waste of space if it doesn't say where they are! I might consider grumping and asking them not to write that. 

Contractions back to ruin my busy day!


----------



## Mosnippy

considering most appointments are during the day.. i mean they really need to use there noggin they at work!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

They put if you attended with someone. It's just for records sake I don't get offended by it but I think it looks a little sad lol. Like even the OH is at work I don't have friends or anyone to go with me lol not that I'd wanna drag my mates. They put attended with mother when my mum came with me it's just so they know. They never did it when I was pregnant with my son though so it must be something they've brought in x


----------



## Mosnippy

hmmm will have to pay attention to my appointment today if they do this today never really paid attention lol


----------



## misse04

How weird I didn't know they writ that! Managed to get some washing done today and got to go to solicitors tonight which will hopefully tell us when we can exchange and complete on our house it all seems to be taking so long! Really want to get baby's room finished but need to buy bits! Also connies bday is coming round so quick and haven't done much to get organised for that either! Will have to do it all this weekend!


----------



## Mosnippy

Been to midwife an measuring just under :) means I have small bump hahaha that my take 
He is head down for the moment , not engaged yet thank goodness haha 

Go have 8 days left of work can't wait!!! But scary all at same time!!!


----------



## misse04

Ohh exciting end of work I couldn't think of anything worse than working at the moment :) I'm fancying mcds chocolate milkshake!


----------



## molly85

Yes work is a miserable though god knows how we will cope next year


----------



## Mosnippy

Ooooooo mcds chocolate milkshake my horrible craving haha


----------



## Mosnippy

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1051647-my-nursery-almost-done.html

not sure if this link will work, but just link to my thread with nursery pics :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The nursery is brill hun xx


----------



## Mosnippy

thanks alot!

it a bit of a colour explosion lol but i am reather impressed lol 

just been to the corner shop to get bread , i been going into this corner shop for a year now, and always chat to them etc.. and the old man just all of a sudden said have you got a baby in there... i was like yes he was oooooohhhh that is good lol

he never noticed???? so i probably just look fat!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha. Bless. Maybe he's just ignorant lol, some people are. Or maybe he didn't want to offend you in case you were just fat lol.

I went to the midwife this morning and for the first time ever LO is measuring bang on time. Maybe not such a huge baby after all!!! I still think she'll be on the larger side but maybe now within the limits of a "normal" size baby lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

aw excellent news! 

i cant wait to see what all of our little bundles will look like!


----------



## misse04

It's because he's a man! And nusery looks really good. M and my dad just went for lunch and when we finished I walked to my mums because we we went out near my mums and I left my car his this morning because we went into town and now have worst BHs and pains ergg. Shouldn't be walking lol I wonder if he's starting to engage as I have proper period pains


----------



## Mosnippy

i have had some really weird pains today aswell...but bubs was still not engaged as of yesterday lol 

if i walk to long to i ache everywhere! soooo cant imagine having to go for another 5 weeks lol 

you need to now rest for the night!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've had really bad diarrhea last night and today and really bad pains like period cramps at the top of my bump and lower back they're on and off though and don't have any set pattern but they really hurt. But as of this morning baby has not settled back into the pelvis and is free still. 

Really hope she's not trying to share her birthday with me lol, she better wait a few more weeks.


----------



## misse04

I'll be happy to make it to July then he's welcome at any time (healthy ofcorse) I really don't like to think that I'll go past 40 weeks and if i get to august I will shoot myself :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I turn full term on 29th June so she can come any time after that.


----------



## Mosnippy

It's your birthday tomorrow? Isn't it if I remember??


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah lol it is. It won't be anything special though. Don't get a lie in as I have to get up to take LO to nursery. I don't get my spa day because we can't afford it since OH was made redundant. I'm only getting money. I'm going for a meal with my family so it's basically a normal day until about half 5 lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww :( sure it will be a special one no many birthdays you will have with a little bundle in you


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I was pregnant with DS over my birthday too but was only about 7 weeks gone. And none of my family knew. It never even registered that it was strange I didn't have any wine with my meal despite them offering it loads lol. I thought someone would have cottoned on but it wasn't until they knew that they realised lol x


----------



## molly85

I've not had a drink on my birthday in sooo long might as well wait til 30 and get wasted! that's 3 years away BTW

Ewww the period pains are evil so funny most of us 2nd time rounds are watching for 37 weeks like hawk then the exodus starts!!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yep. I've started with the EPO yesterday lol. Get nice and prepared to start evicting her lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Happy birthday km!! Hope it is a great day regardless! Xx


----------



## molly85

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thanks ladies had lovely cuddles with both my boys in bed this morning whilst little lady give me a birthday wriggle lol. And now OH is tending to DS and taking him to nursery and I am sat in bed awaiting a cup of tea lol. 

I love birthdays.


----------



## molly85

ANyone for sods law! OH had a meeting/interview an hour away this morning so we were up just after 6 Abby would usually be up within the hour! Little sod is still asleep!!!! 

I could have gone back to bed for an hour!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lol it's always the way x


----------



## molly85

She's now up, fresh nappy poo'd in minutes later and manages to send the blue milk flying so theres now a puddle under the fridge ready for OH when he gets back to clean up


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well what a lovely birthday it's turning out to be not!

Already raged and had a proper full on cry this morning and OH has just sat on the xbox since he got back from taking DS. Which of course was sweet of him to do but now I'm sat bored out of my mind because he'd rather play on Call of Duty. Really PISSED OFF!!!


----------



## misse04

Happy birthday KM hope your day improves!

Connie was up on and off from 2 last night until she got p at 6.15 and she now has a top front tooth and some very smelly nappies!


----------



## molly85

teeth what a novel idea!

Ahh men


----------



## stardust599

I dont think i'm going to make 40 weeks girls :-(

Baby is fully engaged and i had a "false" labour last night. Woke up with awful contractions in my back and then they moved to my stomach. Definately like the real thing. Kept having to go.to the toilet and loose.bowels too. It stopped after about 4 hours. I have immense pressure.in my VG and bum and my hips.and back are in agony. Just have this feeling. I have a headache too and so tired!

Supposed to have a MW appointment in 15min but LO is unwell and still sleeping and I refuse to.wake herad have her hysterical.to.bedtime. If the pains come back I'll take myself up to.hospital tonight..

I really wanted to make 39.weeks this time as felt that LOs reflux issues.were.down to coming early xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe stardust hope he stays in a bit longer for you so you don't have many troubles. But kind of jealous if you don't have to go to 40 weeks lol. 

About to go and have a lovely soak in the bath as I had a lovely wander round town went to Macdonald's for lunch, and went and got all the little bits I still needed for bubs arrival like baby wipes and nipple cream and some more maternity pads. 

Looking forward to my meal tonight x


----------



## molly85

Aww stardust you behave! Bloody nightmare with the LO's though See if MW will cometo you mines done that a couple of times. How do you know they are engaged I still don't know which ends up


----------



## Mosnippy

oooo stardust good luck! hope LO stays in a bit longer! 
that does not sound very good tho, and agree with Molly get midwife to you? 
KM enjoy your meal tonight! 

i have had a nightmare day work laptop wise! had issues all morning to be told i need to come to london to get computer reloaded..i was like ummm 8 months pregnant and going on leave on friday???? i dont think soo! so long story short booked in for monday, whole day one thing after another went wrong with pc since they messed with it this morning, finally after the 12 person i had to speak to now this afternoon , said why you having pc reloaded i know what the issue is.....man i could have kissed him! stupid dumbass techies!!!!!!! so anyway dont have to go anymore haha

such drama! cant take it in my state haha


----------



## misse04

Hopefully it's a bit longer stardust! I really can't see myself making 40 but then again I convinced myself I wouldn't wit Connie and almost made 42 lol. 
Hope u have a nice meal KM!
A least computer problem was sorted in the end! 

Have handed over too much money to solicitor today for house but hopefully all will be completed in the next 2 weeks depending on when this stupid cheque clears! 
Really need to do a proper spring clean but my uncooperative pelvis won't allow it. One side feels like it's going to cave in and can barely move my leg... Look like such an idiot when I walk! I really thought baby would have been engaged at last mw app but he wasn't but now it really feels like he is, I've had really bad period pains and my hips etc are worse.... I also have the new found ability to take deep breaths which didn't last week


----------



## Mosnippy

Oooo scares me when babies engage lol 

Hopefully you will get house sorted! 

I'm lying on bed now waiting for oh lol my feet are swollen an feel terrible!!! :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have had all that Misse and still baby is not engaged but I heard it's quite common for second babies not to engage until labour. 

All ready, just waiting for my mum to pick me up. Even wearing heels. They're like 2 inches so it's nothing compared to what I used to wear and I'll be sat down most of the night so it's okay. It's basically to walk from house to car, car to pub, sit down for meal, pub to car, car to house. It'll be fine, I'm hoping. Fingers crossed I don't topple and break my ankle lol x


----------



## misse04

Haha fingers crossed then! I haven't worn heels this whole pregnancy I did with Connie but have particularly 'let myself go ' this time!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well I didn't break my ankle but lesson learnt because my back is in absolute agony!!! I'm stuffed. Toby was well and truly worn out. He was playing in the play area and running in and out between meals and he fell fast asleep when we got back. Only just put him to bed...hopefully means another lie in tomorrow. 

The food was amazing. Just waiting for Baz to finish a game he started when I was putting Toby to bed then we're going to watch a film and he's going to rub my feet (brave man lol) and back to make up for the fact I didn't get my spa day :( I really could've used it lol. Think I lost a bit of my plug earlier, but I don't expect anything from it. I started losing it at 35 weeks with Toby too and he came at 40+5 x


----------



## Mosnippy

Blimey!!! Weird to think all of these things are going to start happening now! 

Glad you had lovely night!! 

I feeling a bit low! Feeling like such a bloated porker! Not feeling particularly special... Just me being hormonal :( 

5 week left tomorrow eeeekkkkkk


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know mosnippy but it seems to have gone from last week me feeling Oh my god I can't believe I only have 6 weeks left to this week feeling like 5 weeks! That's ages away! Lol xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol I'm feeling a bit freaked as in still omg!! Specially as last week of work now!!


----------



## Mosnippy

my 35 week bump! and feeling very much like a hippo! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## irmastar

KM I forgot to come inhere and tell you happy birthday, but glad you had a niece evening xx
Mosnippy cute bump, I will take pics tomorrow at my baby shower and will share.
Somad atm because the gas company didn't want to fill up the gas because the gas lane is behind the ac unit, so they want us to pay to move the gas lane ughhh I know they are not supposed to be close together because there is a risk of fire, but common it is been like that for years!! so now I am out of gas and can't cook, and refused to buy fast food as it just makes me gag.


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh Nooo :( surely they can't expect you to sort it out? They need to! 

Hope you have lovely shower!!! Can't wait for mine next weekend!


----------



## molly85

Nice bump!I think mines quite wide! 

Just had a major row with OH he's been left key and car less at his mothers. He seems to have landed a new better paid job yesterday but has generally been mean and useless round the place forgetting about the sainsburys trip that nearly had me in hospital and taht I am meant to be taking it very easily


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Having the most god awful day. Just spent most of the afternoon in tears. So stressed with everything and so god damn uncomfortable. Having horrible aches right across my bump and right down my back and they won't go away. On top of that the house is a tip and I need to tidy have managed to go shopping and clean the kitchen but now OH has pissed off to watch the football...grrr!!! Just want to scream and wish I could sleep through the next 5 weeks. Everything is getting on my nerves and I just want to scream. Feel so bad for DS I keep shouting and I don't mean it, i'm just wound so tight and I'm so uncomfortable.

Mosnippy lovely bump. Irmastar have fun at your baby shower. Mine next Sunday, no where near organised for it and the closer it gets the more I'm dreading it!!!


----------



## stardust599

Mosnippy lovely big bump.

Well I'm fine now, no pain or pressure! Just stiff and uncomfortable and no energy for running around after LO :-( Finished baby shopping today! Just got to pick my carseat up tomorrow and Mum is ordering our cot on Tues. Hospital bags packed too! 

KM and molly hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh no ladies!!! Not good!!! Slap those men! 

Although mine is at a pub for leaving do :( hate being on my own I had afternoon off an all I did was play games an sleep :( god awful weather has made or ceiling leak do have damp ceiling an water dripping down walls!!! An phone an Internet down :( 

Back to sleep for me hahaha


----------



## molly85

Star 3.5 weeks to go then hoping it's all over! 

Even Abby is back to sleep again she been in bed for nearly 2 hours this is not going to be a good night!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Star 3.5 weeks to go then hoping it's all over!
> 
> Even Abby is back to sleep again she been in bed for nearly 2 hours this is not going to be a good night!

Yep 2 weeks and hoping it's all over I will be doing everything I can to get her out as soon as 2 weeks comes around!!!


----------



## misse04

Connie has just gone to bed, glad it's not just me that's been left! OH has left me for the pub with his friend. And don't know why, he's never given me a reason to, but I'm feeling paranoid! He was having a yes no conversation on the phone earlier...its probably just me feeling crap and fat that makes me worry. I haven't said anything tho as he never goes out so dont want to make a big deal the one time he does


----------



## molly85

Abby went down for an apparent Nap at 5pm after repeatidly falling asleep in the car she is still down!


----------



## Mosnippy

misse04 said:


> Connie has just gone to bed, glad it's not just me that's been left! OH has left me for the pub with his friend. And don't know why, he's never given me a reason to, but I'm feeling paranoid! He was having a yes no conversation on the phone earlier...its probably just me feeling crap and fat that makes me worry. I haven't said anything tho as he never goes out so dont want to make a big deal the one time he does

i am feeling the same as you.... feeling so insecure and frumpy its not funny..

i got upset yesterday cause OH sent a pic of his oldest daughter in her Prom dress to the ex-wife.. and i was just briefly shown when he got home but he could have a big conversation with her.. i know sounds dumb but just dont like that he is still so friendly.. i know she watch chloe grow up for 11 years of her life but still... so i bought 2 dozen krispy kremes to make me feel better haha!! havent eaten them all by the way..

and now i am waiting for ex to drop off the little ones while other half is at the pub!! that woman makes me so uneasy!!! she is friendly but always feel like she is sizing me up etc. 

anyway lol 

what are the plans for fathers day? 

not sure if you watch big bang theory but oh loves it (an me) and he has wanted a shirt that says Bazinga for a while, so found one and found a baby grow with the same on! i think its so cute!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0403[1].jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## misse04

Glad it's not just me. Thinking will take OH out for lunch and got him a photbook thing off photo box off pictures from connie from the last year :)


----------



## stardust599

Ugh men.

So tonight i made a special effort. Showered and shaves, fake tan.on, make up.done, matching.underwear, nails painted. He hasnt even looked at me and has been sitting playing fifa and desperate to go out and play darts. Nice! I made a joke about sex and he looked horrified and told me no way after the braxton hicks the other nite. So looks like its just me and tv tonite xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my god that is awesome Mosnippy. I need that baby grow. Big Bang addict over here. My sister calls her husband Sheldon because he has no concept of being mean. He thinks he is allowed to just say what he thinks and that it's "opinion" and has no idea he's being mean at all. I love Big Bang. In fact I might go watch some lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw stardust men have no clue do they!! 

I really feel huge now after the ex dropped the girls off looking really damn skinny lost a lot I weight an I feel like I gained the titanic haha

Km i got it from eBay! It was a tenner bit I had to have it lol


----------



## molly85

OUr first Peach dropped from the tree this morning!!!! As she's no longer allowed on it's public on FB Koolmami!!!!

At 10:45am this morning Amelie Walling-Johnson was born by C-Section at Gloucester Royal Infirmary weighing just 1.9kilos but fit, healthy and incredibly beautiful. Mum is doing well, just tired and we are both a little surprised but we are deeply pleased and very proud. Meet this month&#8217;s honorary Face of Koolmami. :D xxxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my GOD!!!!!!!!! Tell her congrats I don't have her on facebook x


----------



## Mosnippy

Omg I didn't see that an I have her as a friend!!! Awesome!!! 

I'm Franky Coleman on Facebook if you want to add me [email protected]


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Request sent xx


----------



## molly85

It's on the koolmami page!


----------



## molly85

I'm [email protected] you'll have to message me if you can find me


----------



## molly85

hang on i might infact be [email protected] the other one is teh dogs face book lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My facebook. Hoping it works x

https://www.facebook.com/krissie.coyne


----------



## molly85

job done added you 2


----------



## Mosnippy

Thanks!!! :) 

Scary that one of us has popped already! Dying to know details love labour stories hahah 

Basically we can go anytime!! Oh is hoping I will go into labour in next couple days so he can get out of a presentation course he has to go on lol nice hey!!


----------



## molly85

OH has to start his new job next time he's off so in a week and a half! Apparently I am miserable because I keepsaying he needs to organis ethe time he needs off I was expecting him to be off for atleast 3 weeks!


----------



## misse04

Can't believe she had her baby! OH is still out... Might just go to bed but more interested on seeing what time he gets in... But no doubt I will be woken at 5 by my child sooo not sure it's worth it


----------



## molly85

I need to go bed as OH will ask me the score when he wakes before he goes to work knob!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I lost some more of my plug this morning. None of it bloody though so don't think it's a sign that anything is imminent. Is wasn't loads either just a bit but definitely plug. Kind of made me think twice about wanting her out though. As long as she waits for after my baby shower next weekend lol x


----------



## misse04

Can believe all these things are starting to happen! It's gone so quick! Connie woke me up at 5, think I actually might be dying and feel sick with tiredness! OH got in abou 11.20 and it's his lay in and he's still asleep, he never sleeps this late but didn't seem too drunk when he got in... I'm coating secon il he gets up so I can go bed for an hour.... And my lay in tmoro!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just lost some more and a fairly big clump this time. It's made me feel loads better because it was starting to feel like forever away but now it feels like the end is in sight!! Even though nothing will probably happen for another few weeks it's still exciting


----------



## Mosnippy

Omg!!! 

Can I ask what is it like. Clumps? How do you know it's your plug? She can be the first baby to actually be at her own shower!! Lol 
I am paranoid I won't know I'm in labour lol


----------



## misse04

As much as I hate it when people say this ... You will know your in labour lol and you would know your plug it's like giant thick bits of snot.... More than clumpy dishcarge it's lovely :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I've been having increased discharge and it's white. This has got a greeny snotty quiality to it. It's clumpy and stretchy and yeah a bit like snot lol. It's not the same as discharge.

And you will know you're in labour. I said to my mum the other day that I don't actually remember what contractions feel like. I remember they hurt but I don't remember exactly how it felt. She said "Oh you'll soon remember. As soon as they start you'll be like SHIT, I have to do this again!" Hahaha x


----------



## misse04

Lol same I think my brain has conveniently blocked it out but no doubt it will all coke rushing back when it comes again lol


----------



## molly85

Why do i remember contractions????? Bloody evil things! 

Plug replenishes itself any way up until the point where you wipe and it's pinky! Then you go oh shit where's the phone charger!


----------



## Mosnippy

Okkkeuyyyyu lol 

Oh is willing little George put! Funny ... Bugger


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well I've been having some lovely cramps in my back in general discomfort in my bump. 2 lolly ices, a shower, painkillers and bouncing on my ball can't shift them. So uncomfortable I want to scream lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Oooohhhh me thinks you might be next???? :)


----------



## stardust599

Pleased to say I'm hanging on a bit :-D Pressure and pain have gone, I yhink.baby has shifted up a bit. LO isnt sleeping too good, hope it passes before baby is here xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had a contraction when we were eating tea...not had one since...weird. Just one single contraction lol x


----------



## molly85

KMB you still with us or crossed over to the dark side of birth???


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No still with you. Lost more plug and having more cramps this morning. It's annoying. They never come to anything but they won't go away either.


----------



## molly85

maybe worth a trip up hopital???? or atleast calling?


----------



## Mosnippy

I was just gonna say the same! 

I think little man is trying to engage lots of movement an pressure there an can breath better an painful down there it's mad!!


----------



## molly85

I couldn't sleep last night for the pelvic pain went to bed early and got a lie in for nothing!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

They've calmed down now, finally!!! But if they come back I will definitely be giving them a call x


----------



## Mosnippy

I was up every 1.5 hours to go pee! I was not loving that!!! 

I am now stuffed from Sunday dinner but just waiting till I can have my ice cream lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Off to my mum's for Sunday dinner. 

Lost a nice big clump of plug and now having watery discharge. Not enough to worry me though but things like this are not giving me much confidence of making it past my baby shower lol. She better just hang in there a bit longer


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol oooooo me thinks it's gonna be soon but least she will be at her own shower lol


----------



## misse04

I've lost two bits of green plug today but think that's to do with sex last night... Think its knocked it or something hahah. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get to 38 weeks atleast. Still betting on the 14th. Connies bday thursday so got a very busy week! Need to build toys, get balloons cake and banners and buy her a couple more bits! Still waiting for bits for her party bag to come so hopefully they're here by sunday!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I've got my baby shower and still got bits to get for that. Decorations should be coming in the post tomorrow or Tuesday. Still got to go and pick a few things up for games, prizes and then I'll get the food later in the weeks. 

OH and DS are banished from the house from lunch time so I can get everything cleaned and ready and OH is sorting some stuff out that I can't this week so the house isn't a mess on Sunday x


----------



## molly85

I've cheekily told MIL she can hold a meet the baby party lol! Saves me cleaning the place up. No one wants to hold a new born they are all floppy and delicate supposedly! Abby never liked be cradled. In fact for a toddler that can't walk she has spent most of her day on her feet.


----------



## Mosnippy

thats clever meet the new born party! like that idea!


i am dreading my baby shower...because its customary in south africa to dress up the poor mum and make her look and feel like a complete ass, and make her do all these things to her! and my mom and cousin are on top of the pecking order! i told them not tooooooooo but they not listening..


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe bless. I wish I hadn't thrown my own in all fairness. It's driving me crazy I am literally gonna spend all Saturday and Sunday morning cleaning like crazy. My dining room table isn't big enough for the food lol. I think I've got too many guests coming and they won't all fit in my house. Haven't decided on the food we'll have, haven't sorted prizes for the games lol...I'm gonna give myself a heart attack x


----------



## molly85

Order pizza!


----------



## misse04

Agreed! Just order pizza lol. Connies desperately trying to walk she's managing up to 6 steps at the moment but need her to get it before baby gets here. Gt a few family members round Thursday evening for Connies bday and they've got a 1 or slot so they don't make mess and annoy me lol they can see connie have a bit of cake and go. Chucked a pack of nappies in the shopping today and few cartons of milk for hospital bag. Going to start packing it soon! Still need bikini for the pool


----------



## molly85

i still have my top misse no dignity left i am not wearing bottom halfs i can't see the lady garden so don't care lol. I'm getting a special t-shirt printed a keep calm and push or some thing then having the kids details printed on the back after.

Gah Abby still won't try but she was lunging yesterday at MILs and constantly cruising. SHe can climb stiars so thats a bonus


----------



## misse04

Connies Favourite game is climb the stairs lol. You wanting a water birth?


----------



## molly85

I fancy a clean baby and no epidural. I don't like the needles used for locals or any other need really so will try anything else first. OH quite fancies a water birth to as he could do very little at ABby's birth as I internalise teh pain I barley made a noise. It was after everyone had bogged off that I realised how loud everyone else was teh woman next door was mooing!


----------



## molly85

Oh jeez, just had a look at teh maternity tour video. Panic reinstated! We have picked a different hospital to where we had Abby as it's a quicker drive for Matt to get to us if he needs to come from work. I have had some disturbing experiences of this hospital and after being admitted with the sickness thing and not getting the best treatment or pain killers at the time I am now worried and don't want to use it though I have a lovely dippy community midwife


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just got back from taking Toby for his pre-school jabs it was horrid. He wouldn't do the second one and was squirming so I had to hold him still. He cried it was horrible. 

He's okay now though. But me, I'm knackered from the walking but olympic flame is coming to our town today so going to watch it x


----------



## molly85

we don't get it near us til the week befotre the games. i don't know if i will see it??


----------



## Mosnippy

arghhh i am having a bad week interms of things...

things happen in 3's 

friday our phone and internet went down, the whole weekend, then friday aswell all the rain, our ceiling started to leak and had water streaming down the walls in our kitchen/dinning room, sooo not happy, and then yesterday our freezer part in fridge freeze decidied it doesnt want to freeze anymore...arghhhhhh lol 

soooooo fab!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know with the horrendous rain we've had there's damp patches in our wall paper around the edges of the ceiling. Going to speak to the landlord about it at some point this week.


----------



## misse04

I'm going to a different hospital too, my mw apps are there as she moved from drs to hospital and she's shown me the water room about 4 times now lol it's so nice. It's midwife led one but only 8 miniutes in an ambulance to main hosp but I think I've said before it's really quiet up there but it's brand new and the rooms big with nice big chairs for people with you, also 5 min walk from my house... 1 min drive. I'm not sure about Olympic torch either don't know if it's comin here


----------



## Mosnippy

hmmmmm i think i just lost little bits of my mucous plug?......


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oooo it's all starting to happen for us ladies!! xx


----------



## Mosnippy

i keep having weird cramps tooo.... man i wish i knew what i was looking for haha 

it makes me nervous as oh is going away tommorow till wednesday for work...atleast i have a scan on wednesday if i have any issues...

oh man nervous about everything hahaa


----------



## Mosnippy

i know its probably nothing...but i also dont want to go its nothing when i should be paying attention lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Don't worry I had crampy feelings all of Saturday when I lost my plug and nothing came of it. If it gets stronger and nothing makes it go away you could always ring labour ward for advice. They might not necessarily ask you to go up but can help you get rid of them or explain what it might be. 

I'm so glad I see the consultant this week x


----------



## Mosnippy

lol and me!

yeah will keep monitoring these things.. my whole is going hard and tight and painful... i assume braxton hicks?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Could be. Just like I said keep an eye on them xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

And it starts....Just had my first "any sign of baby yet?"

I have 4 and a half weeks before she's due...NO!!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

ooooo not sure im ready for all of this haha... 

ill have chocolate while i contemplate all of this haha

xx


----------



## Mosnippy

oh god!

i am still getting the..sleep while you can speech from everyone...its not like you can store up sleep and when you dont have any just push a button and recharge!

dumbasess!


----------



## misse04

I hated that with Connie ... Especially as I could never sleep before the end I used to get up at 5 everyday for no reason! No ones bothered saying it this time, pobably cause they know I can't. If I could go back to the end of pregnancy with connie I would watch films and read books and do nothing. Waiting for book to come this week, not sure when I'm going to get a chance to read it, lots of early nights i think. All I keep getting told is 'it's going to be hard' like I haven't contemplated the thought that maybe it might be difficult... Good job they told me otherwise i would have had a shock. Idiots! 3 people in asda today had comments along these lines!


----------



## molly85

Well seen MW! SHe yet again said do I want to transfer to Guildford there's no point it would put atleast 15 mins on OH coming home from work to us. So Guided tour at 35/36 weeks. I told her about the anxiety rearing it's ugly head over going back, the annoying SPD and how it's causing contraction like pains if I do anything. OH has to basically Tell consultant I am in a right old state when we go in on wednesday. MW is pro induction and put on notes I need that 38 week appointment. We are hoping for a big baby as he is head down and thinking about engaging


----------



## misse04

Ohhh lucky. I'll pretty much do anything to avoid being induced though... Really don't fancy it. Connie came on Tuesday but was booked to be induced Wednesday so that was lucky. Such busy week, so excited for Connies birthday butgot to be honest I'm looking forward to not having to stress and worry about it... More stressed about her actual party Sunday than Thursday


----------



## molly85

Lol I had a very good induction I think tahts why it doesn't bother me and they won't give me drugs if I don't need it they go for your waters first then let you get on with it. You can then have a civilized water birth rather than lots of fuss and bother


----------



## Mosnippy

not loving the cramps in my bump at the moment..time for bed and chilling OH can get takeaways haha


----------



## molly85

I feel all AFy and OH is about to go to work Abs is having an impromptu nap.


----------



## misse04

Connies staying at my mums tonight as I'm shattered! The closer to the end I get the more tired I am so a night off will do me good. Also OH is working next few Saturday's so no chance for a lay in in the foreseeable future!


----------



## molly85

Noooo. I'm now thinking 8 am is a lie in!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm feeling AFy too Jo. Crampy and irritable lol x


----------



## molly85

At least you lot have things planned to make you want to keep your knees together. I don't think we have any plans at all.

Oohhhh we are seeing friends on wednesday after scans it's their 20 week scan I want to get them a little hamper type thing of amusing gifts that you wouldn't usually get at a shower. I had nappies, sensitive wipes, super huge towels and pile cream in mind so far anyone got ideas??? It's their first so the most embarrassing and cringe worthy stuff you don't want to go and buy your self but always need


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't know but I'll think about it for you. I hope she's not out before the baby shower Sunday and it's mine and OH's anniversary in 2 weeks so it'd be nice if we could keep her in until after that and then I'll be trying everything to get her out. Just realised that our anniversary will be a Monday which is Toby's night at his dad's so we have a child free house to ahem...make sweet baby evicting love lol x


----------



## molly85

Nowt sweet about the eviction dance lol. Not actually sure oH has realised that :sex: could bring on labour!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I lost a nice big glob of plug after we had sex last night. For some reason OH didn't find that attractive lol x


----------



## molly85

surprising that! I tried to cheat with abs. i used a soft cup after saved on mess and help those prostaglandins filled swimmers up there. I needed a pee an hour or so later so wasn't in long


----------



## stardust599

I get bad braxton hicks and globs of plug after sex! So nearer the time i'll be going for.it 3 times in a roe then drinking tons of RLT to get the contractions going. I want to start at 37 wks but kind of wary!! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've started taking EPO too so that's responsible for my plug coming away I think. We'll be having curry for our takeaway on our anniversary lol and then straight up to the bedroom. I'll be over 37 weeks then so I say my official attempts to start evicting baby will begin then lol x


----------



## molly85

I started EPO today!! and upped my RLT! maybe thats why i feel rubbish!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I need to up my RLT soon too. Sometimes I'm rubbish though because I drink the tea and just can't be bothered going to make it and OH is mean lol so I don't even have 1 cup some days lol x


----------



## molly85

i have the capsules so i managed to have 2 paracetamol, thyroxine, 2 RLT and an EPO at brekky!


----------



## irmastar

I haven't even started taking my RL capsules, but I will soon; does anybody knows how many capsules should I start taking at 35 weeks?


----------



## irmastar

Sharing a picture of my baby shower, I had so much fun and everyone complimented on how cute the decorations were, I will share pictures of those if you want I made them all, plus I got so many great gifts, gift cards, a swing, the owl crib bedding I wanted, a baby tv monitor,clothes, and more. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0963.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw please share pics I love seeing them! 

I'm nervous for mine on Saturday as not sure what my mom has planned I know food is gonna be great there's all home baked south African treats an then they doing a BBQ after so pig deluxe I will be


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Dreading mine cause I have to clean the house and lately OH has gone from being tidy to being a complete slob. And I've got from a little slobby to obsessed with the place being tidy.


----------



## molly85

Nesting!!!

Yes pictures i love how american stuff is different my friend sends stuff over for Abs loads so she has a right mix! Her kids havea new4 wheeler toy every month so was trying to figure out how to send one without it costing the earth lol

Last night pain and grumpy bump did not improve much I got some intermittent sleep so better than nothing. Abs took herself to bed at 5pm I got her up bathed her and offered her milk as she barley ate tea which she just had a sip of then went back down about 8.30 and only had to get her dummy at 5. which coincided with my bladder being unhappy!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My sister has just text asking if she can bring the moses basket round today (the only piece of furniture we let someone else buy) so that gives me the push I've needed to sort out our bedroom. I've been meaning to do it for weeks because it's just been the dumping ground for all the stuff that doesn't have a place yet lol x


----------



## molly85

Yay!!! our crib needs something doing I wanted it painted white with green and blue detail like his bedding! 

We'll be doing the bedroom tidy today and tomorrow I think. need alot of boxes sorted out as Abs has a good amount of toys


----------



## misse04

I haven't got round to getting RLT yet so probably won't bother now. Just been to mcds and got a milkshake lol. A couple of friends have mentioned going out for lunch or something though so might do that but then again might just wait til after baby is here o they can meet him then rather than come and overstay welcome and mess up my house ... Not that I'm miserable or anything lol


----------



## misse04

Oh and started packing bag last night but then made a list and realised I've got lot get loads of travel toiletries etc


----------



## molly85

eugh i just refill the little bottles from what i have in the bathroom! 

I'm sure i got evils from teh other mothers when I was in having ABby i showered twice a day! I wasn't risking lady bit infection and it gave matt a chance to look after Abby alone! I went through a very large amount of toiletries over 2 nights lol


----------



## misse04

Lol I had one when I could walk and one the next morning but it was so powerful and on my sensitive boobs was actually more painful than anything


----------



## Mosnippy

i still have this really weird horrible cramps in my bump and every now and then back.. had restless night..so uncomoftable :( OH left this morning at 5 oclock.. nearly cried haha dont like being on my own lately.. 

my last time i went to london i stockpile all the toiletries from hospital for my bag haha but i did buy some from home bargains or something like that..and they had travel sizes for really cheap.


----------



## Mosnippy

i mean from hotel for hospital bag!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I packed my bag ages ago lol was so terrified I would be going early.

And yeah going to sort through all the crap in the bedroom and take what I don't want to the carboot sale. Good job I kept all the boxes from when we moved in x


----------



## misse04

Good idea my mum goes away last weekend of the month ill get her to steal some lol


----------



## molly85

lol you can buy the empty bottles to! I am a complete nerd!


----------



## misse04

That's a good idea too. I need packs of knickers etc too it it my mission to get organised after this weekend


----------



## molly85

lol primark here you come again! i've cheated and still have sports bras from having abby to wear at night.


----------



## misse04

Yep definitely need a primani run. Hate it in there!


----------



## molly85

Monday or tuesday!


----------



## misse04

Yeah will get down there in the next couple of weeks. Got hair dye on at the moment and it's itching! Urgg. Also been to pizza hut for buffet lunch with friends and babies and very full up! Connie enjoyed it though


----------



## molly85

ooohhhh i bet my mini monster would love that


----------



## Mosnippy

oooo pizza hut i was thinking of getting that or a curry tonight seeing as its just me, also have hairdye which will be doing later. 

been such a lazy day even work wise..its great! haha


----------



## molly85

My grumpyness gets worse the dog has been growling at Abby and myself. If i tell her off she gets a bit snappy. 

I hate the thought of getting rid of her but it really is in everyones best intrests I just don't know how to start.


----------



## stardust599

I am thorougly unimpressed!!

MW today, she told me all the pains etc. I am experiencing are totally normal and common in a 2nd pregnancy and not to get my hopes up for an early birth. Also that although the last MW said baby was fully engaged and couldnt get any lower this MW says that babys head is not the tiniest bit engaged and still completely free. Bump measuring 34cm today which is good though!

My OH is being a first class dickhead, we worked so hard over the past year to get our debts on track and set up arrangements etc and now i find out he lied to me about closing his overdraft, ignored it for 4 months so it has £800 charges!! And i am sick of looking at the mess of our damn half decorated house! So tonight i did some myself, finished 1 wall in the kitchen and started the glossing but takes ages. Going to keep at it slowly but surely as its never going to paint itself!! I wish I had someone to take LO out in the mornings while get things done but i dont have a single babysitter :-( xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know how you feel with regards to OH. He's being such a lazy idiot at the moment. He keeps promising to do them and doesn't so I end up doing it myself and then he tries to make me feel bad for doing it myself. Does my head in!!! And he's been so mean today. He invited me to watch the football with him and his friends and then uninvited me this morning. He told me one of the games for my baby shower sounded "stupid" and just made little digs. He thinks it's okay as long as he sucks up afterwards. And then tells me it upsets me when he hears me crying but I won't cry about him. I'm like...yeah that's because you were the one who made me cry!!! He's a good guy really it's just since he's not been working he's gotten really lazy and can be a bit insensitive at times.


----------



## molly85

I can recommend throwing hot tea at them still in the mug!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol at Molly! 

Or a high five... In the face .... With a chair!! Lol 


Jut realised I got my scan tomorrow!!! Yayyyyy! 

Also don't like being on my own in bed... Me an bump get to starfish out haha but miss my oh as no cuddles :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm probably being completely unreasonable but now he's pissed me off even more because even though he uninvited me to go watch the football with him instead of coming home and lets be fair a good while after the football has finished he's gone out to play darts and says he doesn't know what time he'll be back!! I'm really annoyed!! I've spent the night doing the things he said he'd do or things that he's supposed to do anyway like sort all out DVDs out and do the washing up and clean the kitchen. And sort even more stuff out that he said he would do and he can't even come back before I go to bed. Which I will be in a minute. I don't know. Maybe I've just had a bad day!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

Men just don't see it! I would. Be mad to!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I woke up at 3am and he wasn't in bed so I text him (because I'd just had a dream he didn't come home again) saying "Where are you?!?!?!?!?!?" like I was really angry.

Turns out he was downstairs and had been home for hours but I'd been asleep when he got in. He came upstairs panicked he was in trouble when he got the text. Woops, my bad lol.


----------



## molly85

Dick!!!

Mine watched Footy with his mates we were at the in laws Abby was up for the whole match!!! Had her bath there


----------



## Mosnippy

awww ladies I have the best OH... for the moment..he just had me in tears, in a good way

I have my scan tonight at 18:15, booked like that so he could come without taking time off work, then they booked him on this course which is in wokingham and 2 and half hours away (120 miles) he said to his boss i have the scan etc and she said maybe he could leave early..but OH doesnt like doing that etc.. i said to him its just a growth scan you been to all the others its ok if you miss it...i really wanted him to say to them sorry i and baby come first..but i know he panicks with work.

so anyway he was down there, as i am still having these weird cramps and loosing little bits of plug randomly (nothing major) he has just phoned me and said he is on his way home....yayyyyyyy , he spoke to his boss this morning said he is not feeling comfortable being so far from me and i am a little nervous closer i get to due date etc.. he would rather be with me as baby and me come first! i was in tears! bless him! so they rearranged the course so he did his thing first thing this morning and now he is on route home!

soo happy... :)

small things that make me happy


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OH MY GOD!! I'm in a major panic. It's just dawned on me that I will be full term NEXT FRIDAY!!!! ARGH!!!!!! I feel so thoroughly unprepared to be a mother of 2!!! I'm sure I'll feel a little better once the baby shower has passed and I have the rest of what I need but right now all that's going through my head is ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

kmbabycrazy said:


> OH MY GOD!! I'm in a major panic. It's just dawned on me that I will be full term NEXT FRIDAY!!!! ARGH!!!!!! I feel so thoroughly unprepared to be a mother of 2!!! I'm sure I'll feel a little better once the baby shower has passed and I have the rest of what I need but right now all that's going through my head is ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!

freak that means me too! 

ok i wont be mother of two! but still!

my babys name sake, his granddad, its his , or should i say would have been birthday on friday..and i said to OH would it not be funny if he was born on that day lol..which of course is not practical as i am not ready haha

i just had to by fridge..well ours is fridge and when it wants to freeze..making some funky noises to, so thought best do it now before it becomes a real issue.. it was an old one anyway which we got off someone else... eish money money money!


----------



## molly85

We seem to totally be stalling on preparing anything! the crossword book has now gone in the hospital bag!


----------



## Mosnippy

i just need to put some things together for otherhalf just change of clothes and toiletries as well in case we there awhile, then get some juiceboxes and snack bars etc..

then spare charger for phone can go in bag,,, just need clothes for me, and i think thats it..

not sure do i need swaddling cloth? 

man it seems like forever till the scan!!


----------



## molly85

swaddling cloth?? if you mean blanket yes take your own or they get only hospital bedding. infact if you put it in your pillow for a night before your pack it even better. 

Our hospital didn't feed matt so make sure you can get proper food! Maybe pack a tub of your favourite cereal


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just got back from the Consultant. Little chubber is measuring 39cm so got a growth scan on Monday. Look one appointment with him and he's 10 times better than my midwife. She's never sent me for one. He didn't even make my appointment for past 40 weeks (which they usually do at this appointment) and said we'll wait and see what the scan says before we book it. So if she's just as big as she feels then I might be induced early x


----------



## Mosnippy

ohhh good atleast someone that seems interested! 

hope all goes ok! i am counting the hours now till my scan lol but am much happier now OH is home.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwe, glad you're feeling better Mosnippy. And I know, I was so happy when he said that. I knew he was because before he even measured me he felt her asked how much Toby weighed when he was born and asked whether I'd had a scan recently. I was like "Oh god, she's huge isn't she". Definitely glad I started that EPO would rather try and make her come a bit early if she's big than be induced for it x


----------



## molly85

Wow 39cm!!!

We saw our consultant and had scan. He's weighing in at 5lb 3oz not huge by any standards but abby weighed 5lb 10 at birth. My fear and pain have been discussed and heading back at 38 weeks if all is favourable they will be inducing me later that week or early the following week! 

Meet the Badger 
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/598446_10151040396492464_1232656045_n.jpg


----------



## irmastar

Oh molly such a good picture,I think at this point babies look weird in scans lol but your LO has such a cute face.
KM glad you are getting the scan, it wasn't right that you have being measuring larger and your mw didn't sent you for one.


----------



## molly85

he's short and fat lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw awesome scan pic! My little one is 5.9lbs :) let's see how big he can grow in 4 weeks lol 

I am having seriously bad cramps glad seeing consultant tomorrow not liking them at all :(


----------



## molly85

Scan guy said a pound a fortnight!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'm glad I'm getting the scan too. It'll be nice to see LO again and know what's going on and whether she's a big'n or not lol. Just had a lovely evening at the cinema with my sister and dad. We went to see Rock of Ages. It was awesome. Although the seats in an old cinema are not a comfortable place for a heavily pregnant woman to sit lol x


----------



## molly85

holding your bladder that long can be a challenge lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh I'm actually not too bad with the peeing. I don't wake up in the night or anything. The seats are just really uncomfortable and bubs had her bum and then feet in my ribs all night. Can't quite believe how big she has gotten. My bump no longer looks like a part of me more like it's stuck on the front of me!!!


----------



## molly85

lol I wear strappy tops now jut so i can admire mine!

I think i would just get stuck and not be able to waddle out lol


----------



## stardust599

No toilet trips... Seriously? I manage 2hrs during the night max and less during the day zx


----------



## molly85

lol I don't do wee trips unless some one wakes me. to painful


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Honest. And I drank all of my drink before the film even started and the last time I went must have been at least 2 hours before we went and then I went at the end of the film. 4 hours (ish) that makes it. What can I say, I'm special lol x


----------



## irmastar

35 weeks bump..looks weird
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120620.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## misse04

Haven't been on in a few days cause of my effing laptop that pc world want 230 to fix! I don't think so! Been so busy last few days I'm shattered! Been up since 5 with madame, we let her get up so OH could see her open presents before work. MW yesterday and the little gremlin has turned breech again. Got to go back next week to see what's happening and if he hasn't turned will need a scan. That's why I thought he had started to move down cause everything feels different but when he moves it makes me cringe where his legs are low down. Apaert from that all good measuring35 weeks which I am so fingers crossed he turns again! Anyway off for a fun filled day with my one year old! Scary! :)


----------



## molly85

Awww Happy Birthday to Connie! 

Are any of us having a smooth pregnancies????


----------



## kittylady

Happy birthday to Connie !!

My pregnancy is pretty smooth to be honest. I normally have to get up every 3-4 hours during the night to go to the toilet, and during the day its at least once per 2 hours although it can be 3 or 4 times in one hour. 

Only had swollen feet once, no varocose veins, hardly any pain in my hips or legs apart from normal tiredness from working on my feet. Got my risk assesment on monday at my 36 week appointment to tell me if I can use a birthng pool, I dont see why I wouldn't pass as I've only had one problem and thats what I thought was reduced fetal movement but it was jut baby being lazy and as soon as she put the monitor on me baby went mad :thumbup:

Only a short time to go anyway ladies and then we'll all have our beautiful babies in our arms and feel like zombies due to lack of sleep.

Are you ladies bottle or breast feeding? My sister bottle fed but I'm going to try breast because of the benefits and cost of formula milk :thumbup:


----------



## Mosnippy

happy birthday to connie!!

i want to breastfeed, and hoping i can, one its easy, free and no need to do bottles or anything like that and 2 , its far better for baby...but will have to see what mothernature has in store! cant see why i wouldnt lol i mean i got jugs and a half and they already doing there leaky thing!

oh Koolmami sends regards and good lucks to us as we nearing the end of our journey! she is ok and at home and her little one is really cute!

i have my consultant today..i had one helluva contraction type thing last night i was in tears and i couldnt move or talk.. luckily only had one! but not liking that!


----------



## molly85

Breast feeding is great from the no sterilising loads of washing up angle but it isn't all smooth sailing it can be a real challenge. Big boobs don't always help i have a decent rack but abbys mouth was so small she struggled to get the whole nipple in there! We're not getting the bottles out though as formula does cost a bomb and if they drink alot it costs even more!!! Little fatties.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am gonna have another shot at breast feeding. I tried with my son but it didn't work out. I however have bought everything i will need for bottle feeding and/or expressing as i didn't with my son and had to struggle for a few days until i could get everything i needed.

Feeling really poorly and worn out today but still tidying as the house is a mess and needs to be decennt for my baby shower. Don't want 20 odd judging women in my house unless it's tidy. 

Oh and happy birthday connie xx


----------



## Mosnippy

i have all the stuff in case i cant, etc would love it if i can but not going to beat myself up if i cant! even have formula etc so dont have to rush round to get with a hungry baby lol


----------



## molly85

ours is in the loft so just needs someone not petrified of ladders to get it if we need it and 24 hour tesco/garage will stock formula lol. 

He he i'm watching the not quite toddler eat her lunch off the floor it was served on a plate. mmmm covered in dog hair and god knows what else???


----------



## Mosnippy

Just has consultant an all ok! Baby is engaged eeekkkkkk lol


----------



## molly85

OOOh bonus if uncomfy.


----------



## Mosnippy

only 4/5th engaged, but i know i can eat more then i normally can haha its actually more uncomfy as alot of pressure down below, could feel it increase last few days!


----------



## irmastar

Happy birthday to Connie!!! I am gonna try breastfeeding, I tried with my son but I was in school and didn't know about proper latch so struggled and couldn't do it. I am hoping this time being a SAHM and having my mom's help the first month,will make things better but worrying on low supply due to my hypothyroidism :/


----------



## Mosnippy

OH seems to think i wont go full term! 40 weeks that is!


----------



## molly85

I've been researching it Irmaster!

you can get mothers milk tea, make lactation cookies, take fenrgreek and make sure your levels are stable


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy people telling me I won't make it to 40 weeks but the closer it gets the less I believe them unless they do of course induce because of my size. But I think here it's not so much they'll induce me early but won't let me go over. So maybe book induction for my due date?


----------



## Mosnippy

sounds like a plan! 

i think i will go over lol but OH doesnt...well i just said to him he will come when he comes lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well my whole family were convinced I would have Toby early and he was 5 days late x


----------



## Mosnippy

well just had a burst of cleaning lol my god the more i clean the more i find something that annoys me that needs to be cleaned! god help me!

sitting now as back is killing me...then start again lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah done downstairs, tomorrow's task is upstairs. Saturday is making the punch and cakes and other food that needs to settle for the baby shower, and sorting the prizes and then my lovely friend has offered to come and help me set up for the shower on Sunday. x


----------



## Mosnippy

just cleaned kitchen floor...i love my kitchen but times like this i wish it was smaller haha tiles are a bitch to clean! 

my mom arrived tommorrow morning and then she is invading my kitchen to bake and cook.. bless her! just worry what they have planned! my mom is not normal lol


----------



## molly85

Organised ladies. I need to get going or sorting the kids room and ours! I think Abby might be spending a day with her grandmum next week so we can get on 4 weeks now seems a very short period of time


----------



## Mosnippy

4 weeks seems like nothing now! shocking at how quick it alll has gone!

my last day of work tommorrow whooop whoooppppp so glad!

then nesting will begin lol


----------



## molly85

Mosnippy all 4's now all teh way to the end back to back labour is evil it's meant to help being on all 4's


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know. Can't believe I'm 36 weeks tomorrow. Scary stuff. We're so close to the finish!! I feel so unorganised. Still need to sort out upstairs. Looking forward to baby shower on Sunday as I've not let myself buy anything for baby for weeks as I don't want to end up with duplicates so will be making a list of the things I still need and then crossing off what we get at the baby shower. But I think shopping for the last bits is all I need to do apart from clean the house and stock the freezer x


----------



## Mosnippy

same i am waiting to see what i get at shower then go shopping lol..

only big thing i need is feeding pillow. thats it otherwise just all clothes and toiletries i need!


----------



## Mosnippy

oh and spare bedding etc


----------



## molly85

Ohh feeding went on my would be nice list today. no idea what to actually get as I want a new wrap for badger possible and definitely a carrier for abs so we hcan have days out buggy free


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I just wrote a list and most of it is non-essential just things we'd like. Like the house isn't massive so we don't need a monitor but would like one just in case. Still need a travel cot as we plan on visiting family a couple of months after baby is born and Toby's dad has given his away despite the fact it was a gift from my mum and not his to give. He also gave away the £80 high chair that was in excellent condition without speaking to me about it first!!! It's rather pissed me off! We still need some more bedding, don't have enough cot sheets or moses basket sheets and some sleeping bags as they're easier and we could always do with more clothes lol. Oh and I would like a cot mobile. But apart from that I think we've got everything sorted.


----------



## molly85

Kiddie care have a travel cot for £25 if you don't want the bassinet bit. I got a 2nd hand reclining high chair for badger so he's safe off the floor from his horrible sister. I am expecting to have to try solids from 16 weeks so a Ikea High chair isn't so great at that age


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No I know. Toby was on baby rice at 13 weeks old once a day and so it was a reclining high chair with adjustable height which is why I wanted it because I want to be cautious. I would've given him some money towards having it myself because we both paid for it but to just give it away when it was in brill condition and cost that much money without asking if it was okay. There was also a pushchair in his mum's loft but I bet that's gone too x


----------



## molly85

typical! this high chairs in the loft at the moment. Bet their on steak and chips before we can blink. Bean has been gnawing on meat with her gums for way to long it feels now.


----------



## misse04

Weve had a really good day and she has been properly walking and showing off. I'm so uncomfortable today ... hoping hes turned round?after walking ound sealife centre had to sit down i was in so much pain with BHs. Are MW appointmets every week now? or is it just because they need to check me to see if hesbreech? 

(excuse spelling , im on my mums laptop with the worst keyboard in te world!)


----------



## stardust599

I have a laptop yay! Well actually its my Mums but it'll do for now!

I had a terrible practise labour again last night. Earlier on in the day I had horrible back pains and not quite diarrhoea but like loose bowels... sorry TMI! Didn't think anything of it. :sex: at 11pm ish and went to bed, started mild contractions at midnight which got worse until at 1am I was having to get up and breathe through them. I couldnt get the hang of the contraction timer app on my phone haha but they were every 5-6mins but not lasting very long (like 40-50secs). It was like a belt building up round my hips and lower back and at the peak was like a really sharp, nippy hard ball in my tummy then it released and started to throb away. They were exactly the same paints I got a few hours after the prostin pessary with LOs induction so must be my cervix softening up! I felt weirdly calm though, I knew that if baby wasn't ready it wouldn't come to anything. I just used them to practise relaxing and breathing etc. for the real thing. It was SO weird though, I made myself lie down and switch my mind off and when one started I let my body go all floppy and relaxed and just accepted it and when I checked the time I'd been doing that for an hour and gone into a weird trance thing! It faded off and was completely gone by 4am. But LO gets up at 6 so I have been exhausted today :-( 

I checked my cervix (been doing this for years) and it's not really any different from usual, still 2cm but kind of long/thick so don't think my little practise did anything :rofl:

I have everything for baby now, got my carseat today and tried it out  I have a swing and bouncer for baby but my LO thinks they are hers so I will never be able to put baby in them anyway. Mum is supposed to be buying my cot (I'm getting the Graco Petite Bassinet for our room) but I think money is a bit tight for her so I might just buy it myself and say I forgot she was getting it! Need to pick up a stand for Moses Basket too!

Hospital bags packed and hanging from the end of the bed too! And all baby clothes are washed and ironed (thanks Mum!) but have nowhere to put them yet so they are still at my Mums. I can't wait to get to 37-38 weeks so I can try some EPO or RLT etc. I don't want to just now as I'm scared I push things a little too early with the contractions I've been having. Think I will get some Clary Sage oil too incase my contractions are rubbish like my last labour - they were so painful but so short they weren't doing anything at all!


----------



## stardust599

misse my appointments are every 2 weeks, so being seen at 37 weeks, 39 and then 41 at the consultant to book induction if I go that far. My sisters is due on the 13th and being seen weekly as her baby keeps turning breech and transverse!


----------



## misse04

hmmm guess thats why then i so hope hes turned round! Right im off for a bath and eaerly night i'm shattered and going to read my book.. reading 50 shades of grey and im addicted to it. x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm being seen weekly by midwife now and she's not aware I'm being sent for a growth scan and is just seeing me weekly. We'll have to see baby's size and whether they continue weekly if she's "normal".


----------



## molly85

OOh i had teh short ones they didn't really pick up on the monitor you can see from my siggy they were doing something though!

Glad he's stayed put though!

Sea life Misse damn I am sooo looking forward to being able to do stuff again I want to go to Ikea but it's a hard call to make as OH will have to drive


----------



## molly85

I'm fortnightly with Mw and4 weekly with Consultant.AT 38 weeks we go every few days!


----------



## Mosnippy

Misse that sounds painful!!! 

I see my midwife an consultant in 2 weeks as well as the hematologist more blood tests yay lol then every week after that till little one is here

Loosing small amounts of plug slowly lol


----------



## Mosnippy

morning peaches!!!!

just found out my mom is doing traditional stork party games! the presents are not labeled, so the sit you down and you have to open them one by one and guess who bought it from you, normally you put a little poem or something on them, and if you get it wrong then you get some sort of punishment! arghhhh hate that haha


----------



## molly85

Ewwww not sure i like that game!

Our poor friends got some really scary gifts off us the pile cream vanished instantly from pub table lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha. 

Woke up this morning with some pains and a seriously achey back. Could've had better timing as I need to go shopping for the food for the baby shower x


----------



## molly85

Noooooo!! go for it then back and on the sofa someone else can prepare the food


----------



## misse04

Completed on house today! So relieved its all done! Should be doing clothes washing after baby group and primark run but cant be bothered. Hoping Connie has a long nap- so i can lay on sofa and read book! Agreed KM get someone else to do it lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Did the food shopping. Proper panicked as I was waiting for my mum to pick us up and felt a trickle I thought "Dear God my water's have gone!!!" Got home and checked and it's just my plug lol x


----------



## misse04

Good thing it wasnt waters! I'm annoyed...Ive lost my sky remote.. when i say lost i think a certain small person has hidden it but its been 48 nhours since weve seen it!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh dear. I can imagine that must be frustrating. And yeah I did panic a lot. But it wasn't even about her being early. Truly my first thought was this cannot happen after I've just bought all that food for my baby shower lol. Not self involved at all haha x


----------



## molly85

Sods law it would be. 
Have you checked, toy box? in and around sofas? in her room? with your shoes? changing bag?


----------



## misse04

Everywhere! starting to worry its gone in the bin with wrapping paper lol


----------



## molly85

lol you can replace them


----------



## misse04

Looks like were going to need to do that... dying for some maryland cookies!


----------



## molly85

tesco get the remote whilst there!


----------



## molly85

Ohh girls I am thinking of changing the ticker!!! I have a gut feeling induction will be the 20th????


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my God, it appears I need a life. My friend just commented on my Facebook saying. You okay? You haven't updated you status in like 7 hours, not in labour are you?

I can't believe I update my Facebook that much lol. Nice to know people take notice though haha x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Ohh girls I am thinking of changing the ticker!!! I have a gut feeling induction will be the 20th????

That's my due date, you best not be jumping queue lol. No I forgive those who are induced as they don't get to be induced without a dr thinking it's necessary so I don't blame them haha. xx


----------



## molly85

lol no definite dates! just don't tell them I know exactly when we conceived and it was 5 days after they think lol


----------



## misse04

:haha: KM thats funny.

Lucky Jo when will you find out? I'm still going for 14th natural labour... I wont be happy when it doesnt happen!


----------



## molly85

18th I see consultant. 
MW wants me induced so might be happy to do a 37 week sweep???


----------



## misse04

Talking about size of baby Tom has just said 'I wouldnt mind him being a big baby' (this is in hope he will eat and sleep well)... Glad HE wouldnt mind while he sits there watching him come out!


----------



## molly85

WTF??? remind him the more to come out the more stretched and damaged the hole ;)

We only get to evict if engaged/ very low and cervix doing its thing! Think favourable thoughts girls


----------



## stardust599

What a day.

MIL and FIL said to OH they would come and cook for us tonight which I thought was lovely that I didn't have to cook and was presuming I wouldn't have to clear up and do dishes etc. too, thought that was the whole idea? Well, they turned up late afternoon with potatoes, veggies and a chicken for ME to cook while they blew up a HUGE bouncy castle in my living room and wound LO up so much she was screaming and kicking and refused dinner. Then they sat and ate cheesecake in my living room while I did the dishes and cleaned the kitchen although clearly tired and in pain. Then couldn't get rid of them at LOs bedtime even though I shut all the curtains and dimmed the lights and put the toys away. So I ended up just shushing them and LO everytime they tried to wind her up to play so she didn't have to go to bed. I got into the bath with LO so they couldn't come in there too and finally got rid of them :rofl: Then OH had to spend hours deflating the bouncy castle (I live in a tiny Council flat with no garden) and squeezing it into our walk in hall cupboard and now I can't get into the baby clothes etc. to sort them! Fun fun fun!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> *WTF??? remind him the more to come out the more stretched and damaged the hole *
> 
> We only get to evict if engaged/ very low and cervix doing its thing! Think favourable thoughts girls

Not true. Toby was 8lb 9oz and I...ahem...wound up tighter than before I had him...I had no stitches and didn't even graze. 

It's the little babies that do the most damage generally as they shoot out in a couple pushing causing you to tear where big babies just stretch gradually and come out gradually meaning your body has time to stretch like it's meant to xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

stardust599 said:


> What a day.
> 
> MIL and FIL said to OH they would come and cook for us tonight which I thought was lovely that I didn't have to cook and was presuming I wouldn't have to clear up and do dishes etc. too, thought that was the whole idea? Well, they turned up late afternoon with potatoes, veggies and a chicken for ME to cook while they blew up a HUGE bouncy castle in my living room and wound LO up so much she was screaming and kicking and refused dinner. Then they sat and ate cheesecake in my living room while I did the dishes and cleaned the kitchen although clearly tired and in pain. Then couldn't get rid of them at LOs bedtime even though I shut all the curtains and dimmed the lights and put the toys away. So I ended up just shushing them and LO everytime they tried to wind her up to play so she didn't have to go to bed. I got into the bath with LO so they couldn't come in there too and finally got rid of them :rofl: Then OH had to spend hours deflating the bouncy castle (I live in a tiny Council flat with no garden) and squeezing it into our walk in hall cupboard and now I can't get into the baby clothes etc. to sort them! Fun fun fun!

That's awful I wouldn't have cooked it lol. If they tell you they're coming round to cook dinner then they come round and cook dinner. You never invited them to dinner. I hate people like that. I would've thrown a right tantrum lol x


----------



## molly85

He doesn't need to know that lol!!!

hehe I got best of both tiny baby, 2nd degree tare (pretty sure it wasn't that bad) and a fe extra stitches for my troubles! 

though I am now filled with some hope I might not need stitches this time


----------



## misse04

I would hate that too!

And I had loads of stitches with Connie but went back to normal... maybe smaller lol.
erg had a sweep with Connie and it never worked! 

I think this time hes going to be 7-8lbs as Connie was 7.9 but she was 11 days over and HArveys definalty measuring bigger than Connie did but fingers crossed hes earlier


----------



## molly85

Prob won't work but one can hope lol


----------



## stardust599

LO was 5lb8s and REALLY difficult to push out! All the buzzers etc. were going out as her head got stuck in my pelvis and there were about 15 people in the room. She was purple/blue when she was born but fine in the end. It was because of the damn induction, being strapped to my back on continuous monitoring and wasnt allowed to get up to push. Once they agreed to let me turn over she slid out. No tear or stitches but did have severe labial grazing and it was a bugger to pee for weeks :rofl: This baby is bigger but the MWs assure me bigger babies are actually easier to push out :-S

km I know... I wish I could be more assertive! I was actually a bit better tonight and spoke up when they were distracting her from dinner etc. with games. The bouncy castle they have got her is for 3 years+ and she got her head trapped in the blow up rail twice, it would bloody kill her if I left the room to even pee. They actually come in while I'm feeding LO and give her books or toys etc. while I'm clearly trying to feed her! And today LO was pulling at her nappy under her dress so MIL randomly strips her nappy off in the middle of my living room. Silly things annoy me :rofl:

And if they are here near bedtime I tidy the toys away saying it's bedtime and they get them back out (last time I put everything away and ran LOs bath and MIL actually got LOs big car out and start pushing her round the house as it was the only toy they could find). But this time I was very firm and kept saying no to LO and shut the curtains. I have ongoing "issues" with them since the day she was born MIL took her off me to dress her and then insisted I wasn't fitting the carseat right so I let her do it to save an argument, got home after a 45min journey across the dual carriageway to find out she hadn't even strapped the carseat in properly! Then all the demands to stop breastfeeding so she could give LO a bottle and saying she clearly needed it etc. (I really struggling with BF and it didn't work out). 

She did lose interest in LO once she got to about 7/8 month old and we only saw her every 7 or 8 weeks but the past couple of months with baby coming she has been here twice a week at least. I wouldn't mind so much but people need to leave at bedtime/naptime or busy themselfs away and they refuse. I have told OH that when baby arrives we are having no visitors at bedtime and I hope he speaks up!

I wish I was the type to speak up and say "well go do the dishes or washing" when the ILs are around insisting they just want to help. 

Ooops, pregnancy hormones rant!


----------



## molly85

I think I may have said ohh you bought me something to cook tomorrow what you making tonight????
lol 

I just tell my in laws to bog off, they are used to it


----------



## kmbabycrazy

This is why I really don't want visitors with baby as your in laws sound exactly like mine. They are controlling and won't listen to what I say. I know as soon as MIL comes round she will start insisting everything I am doing is wrong, and I should be doing it her way. I am really cautious of offending people but OH isn't particularly close to his mum and he will tell her to leave and be forceful especially if he thinks she's bothering me. She thinks she has rights to the baby and that her and OH's little sister will be allowed to just come round whenever they want and snatch baby away she says "you won't get a look in edgeways" like it doesn't bother me. She doesn't like me or didn't until I got pregnant because I finally spoke up when my OH was in hospital last year. His lung collapsed and he had to have surgery to fix it. He wanted just me and his mum there visiting after his surgery and she planned on taking his 2 younger brothers and younger sister. I told her that it wasn't what he wanted and she shouldn't be taking the kids and that one of his younger brothers (who isn't that much younger at 24) should look after the other 2 (8 and 12 at the time) whilst we go to the hospital. She was like "oh I wasn't going to take them in with me" she was going to leave them sitting outside the ward after making them sit in the car for an hour (we are in Scarborough and he was in Hospital in Hull) and just me his eldest younger brother and her would go in. I said he didn't want his other brother there either and she threw such a paddy. FINE we won't go at all then. So I told her she was being selfish and childish and she should grow up and think about what her son wants. We went just the two of us but she's hated me ever since...until I got pregnant that was and that's only because she thinks it's another person in the world she gets to control I swear to god. She keeps telling me what I should dress her in, told me what name I could have!!! It's awful. 

Didn't mean that to turn into such a rant lol x


----------



## molly85

Ahhhh scary! 

MIL can try but will fail telling me what to do especially when she knows she's made a mess of her own kids!
LOL I just realised you can see her on face book whoops


----------



## misse04

Ergg i had a problem like this on Connies bday after I made a massive point of 'Connie needs her dinner' everyone was meant to leave at 6 but didnt til half 6! MIL was feeding her cake while I'm trying to do dinner. 1, she could have some after her dinner and 2, I wanted to give her it ayway! Sh even made a comment about 'I know you need dinner but you can have some cake' so was fully aware and needless to say Connie didnt eat her dinner.


----------



## molly85

Hehe just thinking abby doesn't much like cake unless i have made it!!! She gave teh icing bit of an iced bun back yesterday


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy have fun at your baby shower today x


----------



## misse04

Just had our first semi-bad experience with Connie and Bella, in Bellas defence Connie was driving her nuts but shes still been sent outside for biting her hand. Naughty dog!


----------



## molly85

oohhh we haven't got to the biting stage yet!

just snarling and growling. hmm making me think it generally happen when molly is on the sofa maybe we should her her own bed and take away sofa privileges.


----------



## misse04

It wasnt hard enough to go through skin just scared Connie and she was upset :(

Connie keeps taking all her cards off the side and scattering them across the floor... fun!


----------



## molly85

oh eek i have no idea how molly would bite being a jack russle!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My silly MIL is at it again. She's been told on countless occasions when my baby shower is and was even told last Saturday. She has rang up today saying she's busy at the time of the shower can I have it earlier! I can't believe her. Of course OH said no we're not changing it just for you. It's tomorrow!!! She then started moaning saying we're pushing her out. I can't believe her!!! She makes me SO angry!!!


----------



## misse04

ergg what an idiot! That would really piss me off!


----------



## molly85

lol does she want you to arrange the delivery of baby around her social calendar to?

Oooh girls I have got some storage boxes with flappy lids for things like mega bloxx Abby is having loads of fun emptying them


----------



## misse04

I need a toy box to sort our room out thats full of toys!


----------



## molly85

We have a box but order is needed with 150 odd mega bloxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It doesn't really matter since we're not telling her when I'm in labour as we think she'll turn up at the hospital and I definitely don't want her there. But to make it fair we're not telling anyone unless we need someone to look after Toby. But we're hoping he'll be at his dad's and my friend has said if I need her to have him she will and she lives just round the corner x


----------



## molly85

I've been checking who can take Abby at short notice until a grandparent can get to her. I figured if you are prepared we will get nicely induced and can drop her off in the morning and home for bed time lol!!!!! Her induction was actually that quick I could have been home for tea if they didn't take so long bloody stitching up a little tare


----------



## misse04

OHs mum is meant to be having Connie as I want my mum there. Hoping theres no excuses when it comes to it..Im also hoping it wokrs out tha I ome home and Connie doesnt have to stay the night out


----------



## molly85

i think which ever grandparent will bring her home and sleep on the sofa. its 7ft long 3ft deep and we argue over who gets it when we fight lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha god I wish I had a big sofa we have two tiny ones as we haven't been able to afford a new one since we moved into the house. 

Well another night to myself as OH has gone to look after his younger brothers so his dad and step mum can go out. I'm downloading a film and gonna head in the bath whilst it's downloading. Worrying a bit though as I don't have Baz here to help me out if I get stuck lol. The closer it gets to the end the more I panic when he goes out. Especially on times like this where he would have to wait for his dad to get home before he could leave his younger brothers!!! I have this hope that England will get beat in the football tomorrow so that he doesn't have to go out again after tomorrow lol. 

Proper looking forward to my bath. Got a busy few days coming up, baby shower tomorrow growth scan Monday and shopping for the baby stuff we don't get tomorrow that we still need later in the week. And after my cleaning frenzy the past couple of days I could proper use a bath. I don't know why but I feel like it will be come dine with me tomorrow and everyone will go snooping through the house so I want everything to be immaculate. I cleaned the oven today and OH was like "they won't look in the oven" I said "they might" lol. Then as of Friday I will be starting project baby eviction lol, well dependent on the outcome of the scan. Thinking of taking Toby for a nice long walk along the cliffs lol. A nice 15 mile walk to this little village and back lol. I'm sure he'd love me for that x


----------



## molly85

15 mile!!!!

God walking I can't wait to do that again! Molly is going to love eviction time!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> 15 mile!!!!
> 
> God walking I can't wait to do that again! Molly is going to love eviction time!

Yeah I'm obviously joking, it hurt walking to the shop earlier lol. But I will be trying to walk as far as I can. Will be walking rather than getting bus/taxi like I usually do nowadays. If I don't have anything huge to carry then I'll be walking!


----------



## molly85

how long do i have??????? 2 weeks 2 days???? damn it


----------



## misse04

I was going to say! I cant walk 1 mile anymore haha. Connies bday party tmo then thats the last of things happening. MW thursday and hoping he has turned! And I really need to get sorted!


----------



## molly85

Taking our time Misse!


----------



## misse04

I was sooo organised with Connie everything done by 34 weeks lol. Have u got a name yet for baby?


----------



## molly85

lol do we look that organised??? Badge is just Badger! I was all ready with abs ages ago but this time i have only just made up the cot and travel cot. Need to wash the newborn clothes


----------



## misse04

We havent even got a cot hre yet lol. Got moses basket though.


----------



## molly85

thats something! He can't nap in our room when Matts on nights so needs his own bed in with nursery with abby


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey girls!!! 

Man had the best day! I got so spoilt today had few hiccups with oh family which he is so not impressed with but that's another days typing , 

It was a lovely day an wow got spoilt, beautiful clothes nappy bag bath seat burp tags frames toiletries huge playmat towel blankets an more lol I was turkey blessed! I need to get thank you cards now an my mom an friend put so much effort in its been great! 

So I am sorted now :) 

Hope you all ok an have a great Sunday 

Xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Blady auto correct truley blessed


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Glad you had a good day. I'm so looking forward to mine tomorrow. 

Had a lovely bath and watched This Means War. It was funny. So I'm feeling all refreshed and ready for tomorrow. Just have to have a quick hoover round, clear the hallway upstairs and the bathroom and cook the food and make the punch. My mum and friend are coming round to help set up and OH's mum is coming at half one just to see us, drop OH's little sister off and probably criticise everything. 

Just gonna wash tonight's pots so it's one less thing I have to do tomorrow and then I'm off to bed.


----------



## molly85

Ohh the fun of OH's mums lol saying that i spent all day with mine!


----------



## Mosnippy

Hope you have a fab day! Apart from all the prep work you going to have a blast! I got to smack a piñata lol that was fun!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're playing a game where everybody has to cut a piece of ribbon that they think is the size of my tummy (around) I bought 20 metres of ribbon and just measured myself, 45 1/2 inches. Glad I only have 14 (15 including me) people coming otherwise there wouldn't be enough ribbon lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol that's good idea actually!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

And when they get their piece of cake to take home i'm.gonna tie the little bag up with their piece of ribbon so it doesn't get wasted x


----------



## molly85

just don't tell them how big your waist line is I would be in tears at the thought!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lol. I know just panicked that there was not enough ribbon for everyone to cut even nearly the size lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

See I would be upset if they cut double the size lol


----------



## misse04

Im stressing about Connies party ergg


----------



## Mosnippy

Awww good luck in sure it will be lovely post photos x


----------



## stardust599

Hope the showers/parties went good today!

I bought some EPO cos ive had enough, want this baby out at 37-38wks. LO was 37+2 induction.

Should i start EPO on Tues at 36 weeks? And think I will get RLT tabs as cant stand the tea. I figure i can get my body as ready as poss and then when baby is ready he'll just pop out haha. 
Im in pain daily now, can barely look after LO. Cant sleep for pain either. Baby has gone super high into my ribs :-( at least i can manage 3 hrs between pees now. X


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw stardust :( 

Hope all the things help with the baby Evacaution lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Didn't get a chance to post some photos but had a lovely time. I will take some pics of the things I got though. Me and the little miss got spoilt. Absolutely exhausted now and OH is out, I'm trying to guilt him into coming home as I'm so tired I'm getting a little teary because I'm so tired and so completely overwhelmed.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well this is how the conversation went....

Me: Do you have to watch football? I'm exhausted. Feeling a bit teary. Really wish you were here. 
OH: Did it go well then?
Me: Yeah it was lovely but Toby is back and I'm knackered. Just want to cry and sleep and have cuddles with you. 
OH: What's up?
Me: I'm just tired and overwhelmed so getting a bit emotional. 
OH: How's Toby?
Me: He's fine. Why?
OH: Just asking cause of how he was when he left
Me: No he's fine. Just me.
OH: Awww hun just have a relaxing night i'll be back soon enough. 
Me: Not really. Now isn't soon enough. You won't be back until like midnight and don't wanna spend another night on my own. I hate the house when it's quiet and it's just me. 
OH: Hun don't guilt me for not being with you. 
Me: I'm not. I'm upset and I'm telling you. But fine if your fucking footie is more important.
OH: Yes you are hun think about what you've said and how it comes across. 
me: So i'd rather you were at home so sue me! I was just telling you that. That I don't like being by myself and need you. Sorry if that makes me a bitch. 
OH: Yes fair enough feeling like that but why do you need to tell me it just makes me feel guilty about enjoying myself. 
Me: I'm telling you because I want you to come home, why else would I tell you? And I'm sorry I feel like this when you're with your mates but what am I supposed to do? Just keep it all in and be miserable and cry by myself. Sounds fun, cheers. 
OH. Your bang out of order. I'm turning my phone off and I'll talk to you tomorrow. 

I can't believe he's actually turned his phone off that he wouldn't even entertain the thought of coming home. If he'd come home after the first text he probably could've been back and cheered me up in time to go back to his mates for kick off as it's round the corner. And I can't believe he's turned his phone off when I'm 4 weeks from my due date!!! And what time does he plan on being home if he'll talk to me tomorrow? Or is he not coming home tonight? I gave him his money to go out today too. And I've just been in complete proper howling tears right in front of Toby because I couldn't keep it in. I feel like shit and I feel like he's done something like this too many times lately. I can't stop crying honest. The first few thoughts in my head were I don't want him to come home and I hope I go into labour and he misses it because he's too fucking selfish to come and give me a hug. If I didn't have Toby I would march round to his friends and drag him home by his fucking testicles!!! I know of course I tried to guilt him but I did ask him in the first text did he have to watch football. I don't think I was that out of order and could've been so much worse. I feel so heartbroken. I don't care whether it's justified or hormones I just wish he was the kind of guy who would be there when I need him!!!


----------



## stardust599

I'm sorry km :-(

I'm going through similar. I'm in so much pain, so overwhelmed and tearful, I can't do anything with LO and I really need OH's help.

Yesterday OH went out at 11am and wasn't back until near 1am this morning! I text him angry about it as didn't even know where he was and he had the cheek to sleep on the couch because apparently I'm the one in the wrong here? This morning he lay in bed until 9.30am, took LO out for an hour then went to football, he took the car when he knew I needed it as really wanted to go to a baby/toddler sale today plus we live in a tiny town so it leaves me and LO stuck in. He didn't get back until 5pm. He won't just watch a DVD with me or anything meaning I'll end up heading to bed bored so he'll disappear out to his mates to play PS3 until midnight/1am, come home, wake me up and snore all night then I'll have to fight with him to get him up in the morning for work. I remember he went like this before LO was born too - is this your OH's first? It's like they suddenly feel like they are going to be trapped and have no life and have to go to the extreme opposite end. Men :-(

I had such a hard day yesterday, I can't even take my LO out for a walk for longer than 15mins as I'm just so tired and uncomfortable and she's driving me crazy being stuck in the house. OH helps with the day to day stuff but he NEVER does anything like take her to soft play etc. to wear her out - only if I force him to like this morning I put LOs shoes and coat on and handed him a loaf of bread to feed the swans. It's so unfair on LO because I don't have the energy to do anything with her. I might try and brave swimming for half an hour tomorrow morning with LO as it always wears her out.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah it's his first and that's probably it I should've thought about that. I'm still in tears, I just can't stop and poor Toby thinks he's done something wrong and I just have to keep telling him that it's not his fault and that I'm just tired. 

I will not be going to bed until OH is home because come hell or high water we are talking about this tonight!!! I've been having pains all day too and I'm worried something is going to happen and he won't be here and I won't be able to get in touch. I just feel so let down! I wish I could smoke and drink. Could really do with 10 fags and a bottle of wine right now!!!


----------



## misse04

:O hes turned his phone off! I would fucking kill him what a prick! I dont see why he couldnt just come home? Its only one night and football is on bbc1 so not like he couldnt watch it!

Connies party went really well she was very spoilt, now in bed and were waiting for dominoes to watch England
 



Attached Files:







182523_389349644455274_690709990_n.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## misse04

cake :)
 



Attached Files:







269335_389350037788568_538537051_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We don't have a tv lisence or a tele point so he can't watch it here but if he'd have come home and given me a kiss and cuddle and made a good attempt at cheering me up I probably would've felt bad and told him to go back again and I'd have been fine. My sister is absolutely fuming though. She's just asked me if I want her to go get him and said when he does decide to show up to tell him from her that he needs to man up and get his fucking act together or she won't be held responsible for her actions. She's pretty scary lol. But truth be told I don't even want him here right now. He's let me down and really upset me and I don't wanna look at him but it'd be nice if I could get in touch with him if something happened and he was at least bothered about running the risk of me going into labour and him missing the birth of his daughter. I'm so mortified that this has happened I feel completely disappointed in him. I can't even explain it. He's this wonderful man but there's just times when he completely flips and I see this awful side here he completely breaks my heart and when he realises what he's done it kills him but it's the fact that he does it in the first place. He can just be so childish and he just doesn't think sometimes. I don't even know what is going on in my own head right now. I feel like this time is just the straw that broke the camels back I've felt let down the other times but this time is just once too many and if he was here I would be going crazy so I'm kind of glad he's not gonna be home for a while I feel like I need that time to just take a breath if you know what I mean?


----------



## molly85

Men suck! I'd say you've hit the bear with a sore head phase so she could be here within the week! It's one of those things they never tell you so you can't even warn the blokes. I the week or so before birth you turn into the extra sensitive hormonal monster there is nothing you can do to stop it. They just have to ride it out and think (not a man's best talent) breathe have a cuppa or pour a glass of wine put it in a pint glass and cover in lemonade it'll last longer and is perfectly allowed. Have a good cry and snugle with Toby!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Can I not just have a pint of wine instead? Lol.

Can I do it with beer? We don't have wine but there's carling in the fridge lol. I'll top it up with lemonade promise. I'm so glad people thought about me with the baby shower gifts because I have 4 HUGE bars of chocolate. There'll probably be none left tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw ladies sorry you having shitty times with your oh's , I don't think that's right of them an they do need to man up it's two of you that made the baby it's two of you that need to go through this , Makes me treasure my OH greatly, one he doesn't watch footy hahah so that's a plus an two he just cleaned the whole house while I had a nap sorry you probably don't wanna hear that :( but thy need to realise now is when you need them mod then anything 

Misse your cake is gorgeous! Little girls dream cake!


----------



## molly85

Screw it your not doing it every day go for it! 

and damn the size of your bump you could smoke the whole fag counter and it won't stunt her growth!


----------



## misse04

hmm fags.. havent thought about missing them more than twice this whole pregnancy which is strange when I found it so hard to give upo... hope i dont go back to it. Im not sad hormonal just major angry at stupid things but today has cheered me up and loved watching Connie enjoy her day.

Have a bath KM and chil out and eat chocolate (my answer to everything pregnant) 

I'm waiting for 50 shades darker to be delivered and hope it comes soon I'm missing it! Highly reccommend to anyone who hasnt read them. I read the firs one in 3 days! lol

Cant believe Connies party and everyones baby showers are over now it seems like these big events are done were all on our last countdown! I know i keep saying it.. but seriously time to get organised lol


----------



## molly85

Don't forget the meet the baby party!!!

Need a delivery date to arrange that ohh and order my stupid birthing t-shirt


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm eating chocolate and leftover cake, watching a stupid films and sat in my pyjamas. Really starting to worry he's gonna end up staying out all night and that he's completely forgotten we're out in the morning taking toby to his dad's and then going to the hospital for a growth scan!!!


----------



## molly85

ohh growth scan that's 2 i have to wait for the results of tomorrow!! Ones a head thats growing slowly and 38 weeks and the other id for Hippo baby!!!

I hope they both report back with good news and he's not being a dirty stopout and just a freaked out bloke


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah, have to see how huge my little chubber is lol. I hope he comes back too and I hope he feels really guilty all night until he does come back!!! I hope he's suffering and I hope his mates girlfriend is there who has a 3/4 week old baby because she's probably telling him he's being a dick. People tend to do that but instead of coming home like he should he instead stays longer to talk to them about it rather than come home and make up for it!!


----------



## molly85

lol i hope she throws a sknky nappy at him or pooped on vest


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lol he just seems to think that because he listened to people tell him he was shit and a dickhead that makes it okay that he stayed there!!!


----------



## molly85

lol lets just hope they don't go through


----------



## misse04

Would like to avoid meet the baby party this time... wish people would lose interest... hate everyone holding my baby! lol

KM hope OH sorts himself out!


----------



## molly85

LOL no one said holding was going on!!! he might be hungry lazy mummy can't be arsed with bottles so he will have to stay with her mwahhhhhhh


----------



## misse04

haha good plan!


----------



## molly85

the party is to entertain abby and to feed meat someone else's house lol I wa steh host after abby was born their turn now


----------



## misse04

We did it at my mums. Can't believe my ticker says 29 days to go!


----------



## stardust599

Hmmm. Opinions??

Had make up sex last night :rofl: and had a few BHs afterwards but no pain or anything.

This morning I woke up with loose bowels and have been losing plug with the tiniest of blood streaks through it. Then just now some explosive diarrhoea - sorry!!! No pain though, bit of a niggly lower back but no tightenings etc. Xx


----------



## misse04

Ohh hopefully it might be something! I can see whats going to happen over the next 4 weeks... everyones going to start having signs and going into labour and ill be here probably still in august depressed that i'm still fat lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Oooooooooo sounds promising!!! Keep us updated

I funny enough started with loose bowels an diarrhoea yesterday I went to loo 3 times in one day :) sorrry tmi lol but we all doing this together haha also my skin just suddenly is acne city !! Not loving that either :( few aches an pains but nothing substantial ...

First day of maternity leave yayyyyyy OH took today off to we staying in bed lol 

Km goodluck with growth scan today


----------



## stardust599

Hmm im kind of nervous in case it is something. Would like another week or 2! 

My Mum has made me anxious, she believes in quite a medicalised pregnancy/birth and I really would just like to let nature take its course. But she thinks i need to get nyself into hospital and moniyored. The last thing I want to do is spend days/a week in hospital when nothing is happening! I couldnt bear to be away from my 1 year old! Wish this was a week later then it wouldnt matter.

Im not having any leaking or tightenings or pain and baby is jumping around as nornal so just going to take it easy. Im sure i had these signs for weeks before LO and was still induced lol xx


----------



## misse04

Ohh ye hope growth scan goeswell KM and OH didnt get back too late!

I wish MW was earlier than thursday I just wat to know whats going on, i think he might have turned though... or might just be getting hopes up


----------



## Mosnippy

Sure he has turned my monkey did , an he was breeched 

Can't believe we in the last weeks now! Think this is the worst time as now every little twinge or ache I think is this it ?? Think I'm going to stress more now the. Last 8 months lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I feel so bad for OH he is so upset with his family they all said they were coming to bsbyshower an BBQ , they all confirmed with my mom so my mom an friend catered for them for BBQ we had drinks beers the works there was 7 of them his mom brothers an there wife's partners an nephew , they were do antisocial to start with, they stayed hour an a half before my bit was even finished, only 2 said goodbye to me barely said goodbye to OH , I was fuming as my mom spent a lot of money on food an meat an they couldnt be bothered to tell us they weren't staying for that! 

He has now written them off an says they just get a text when little one is born he is no longer making a effort for them, he says my family an friends came from London an Eastbourne an put do much in an his family who lives up here couldnt be bothered :( 

Poor guy xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Stardust- just pretend it hasn't started yet as your only supposed to let them know about blood in the plug if it's before 36 weeks and you're only a day off so I wouldn't worry about it hun. Symptoms of labour can start at this time and don't necessarily mean anything imminent. I lost plug with blood in it with Toby at 35 weeks and he came at 40+5 so I don't really take the plug as a sign of anything. 

OH didn't get back that late at all. He came back around 11:30pm. But he came home drunk and we argued a lot and loudly. He upset me a lot and said some pretty nasty stuff. I told him he could sleep on the sofa and marched off to bed. He doesn't understand that I needed him and just thinks I was trying to control him and not let him have fun with his friends. I've been so understanding of him doing stuff with his mates. When I've felt like shit and wanted nothing more than to cuddle I've gone to bed whilst he's played online with his mates. I've sat quietly in the corner whilst he's played "clan matches" on Call Of Duty until the early hours of the morning. I've sat at home on my own whilst he's been out at the football. But thing was he was out on Saturday night too and I spent the night alone and went to bed by myself so last night I just needed him. Anyway, I ended up crying really hard and he just shut the living room door and turned the TV up so he couldn't hear me. I then got really panicky as I do when I'm feeling down and my hormones are crazy that he was gonna hate me and leave me (I'm so pathetic lol) so I came downstairs and told him I didn't want to argue and could we just forget about it. And all was fine. But he keeps making digs and it's doing my head in. He's also ridiculously hung over and throwing up so looks like I'm off to the scan by myself!! So still angry, at him and myself. Might go round to a friend's or my mum's tonight just to get away from him for a bit x


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw km what a Awful night that was for you!

I really think he needs to make. Effort now you have sacrificed a lot an given him all his space but he needs to realise you need him now! 

Hope he realises he been a jerk! Xxx


----------



## kittylady

Hi ladies

Km maybe you should go somewhere else to relax for a bit as you dont want to just get more aggravated tonight :s hopefully he'll realise he's being an idiot and try to make up for it. :thumbup:

I've been to see the midwife today and baby is now engaged and in a good position and I've passed my 36 week risk assessment so I can have a waterbirth (if the pool at my hospital is available as theres only one :wacko: )

I've also had really loose bowls the last few days, hopefully its a sign as its certainly not pleasant :s


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had some bloody show today whilst at the hospital and the amount of plug/watery discharge I'm loosing is now at the point where I have to use several pads a day :/. 

Went for the growth scan. She's measuring on her projected scale so they're not worried about her but she is measuring about 7lbs 8 right now :/ looks like my guess of 9lb 3oz at 6 days early could be pretty accurate lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Oooo big girl lol 

Wow we all have loose bowels!! Hope it is something am nervous but getting excited to meet my man! 

Me an OH have spent whole day in bed it's bliss haha


----------



## molly85

I went to tesco could be joining you lot in loads of loo roll club especially as i have a mild curry for tea!


----------



## misse04

7.8lbs! Atleast if she does come you know shes ready and big :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had some more bloody show and it was a bit brighter this time. Getting excited that things could be happening soon. Though I do hope she only comes when she's ready and will be strong and healthy x


----------



## misse04

I got nandos sauce food shoping today and had our own nandos indoors chicken,roasted new potatoes, corn on the cob and coleslaw .. Not quite the same as going out but was still nice lol


----------



## stardust599

Ive accidentally unsubscribed from here and cant figure out how to subscribe again on.phone!

Im still very pregnant damn it. Haha. Baby cant be cooked yet, i got my hopes up!

Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You just have to reply and it resubscribes you hun. I've done it a couple of times. You should be re-subscribed now xx


----------



## stardust599

Thats it! Got it back now lol. Its so hard to get the right button.

Im having some fresh red bleeding, just waiting on OH home soon then will ring midwifes. A teeny bit painful too xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

stardust599 said:


> Thats it! Got it back now lol. Its so hard to get the right button.
> 
> Im having some fresh red bleeding, just waiting on OH home soon then will ring midwifes. A teeny bit painful too xx

Oh let us know how you get on xx


----------



## misse04

Keep us updated! 

Had a crap day. Went to wetherspoons for lunch and a tired Connie played right up. Didnt eat a bite of food ... I couldnt eat my meal cause she was shouting and everything so ended up walking out after 2 bites of my food. Waitied inmy mums car with Connie cos i had no money for taxi while they went into shops and cried and had a breakdown. I knew a day like this was coming where ive been in a good mood for so long was bound to happen. OH is off up the gym at 7 so im going to put Connie to bed then, have a bath then be in bed by 8 to lay and read my book. Conting down the seconds to get this bbaby out now im well and truely fed up of being aft pregnant whale!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh me too Missy. So fed up of being pregnant. I'm convinced I will cry every day for the rest of this pregnancy. Hormones are crazy and I am so tired. Everything just seems to have gone to the extreme. I didn't get out of bed until lunch time. I am absurdly hungry. Ridiculously uncomfortable. I can't wait until Friday so I can go crazy on my efforts to get her out lol!!! Eviction notice will be served on Friday. In fact am going to check the weather then find a park that's really far away and take Toby there on Friday if it's nice lol. Preferably up a big hill. Thing is it wouldn't be worth it if it doesn't do something lol x


----------



## misse04

I am going to try everything to get him out. Even though i spend my life telling people it doesnt work after trying everything with Connie. Ive so had enough and I cant do another 4 weeks,let alone go up to 12 days over on top of that!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know. I feel like I might even resort to reaching up there and pulling her out myself lol. I'm so uncomfortable. Especially today x


----------



## misse04

:haha: good idea. I may resort to DIY induction and break my own waters with a fork lol.. god im so looking forward to a bath! Going to do my naisl after nd have some ME time


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I had a lovely bath last night. My friends got me a pamper kit for my baby shower with some slippers, bubble bath, body wash, exfoliating gloves and a HUGE mug. Seriously it's like twice the size of a normal mug. So had a nice cup of tea and a bubble bath. Listened to some music and just chilled. It was awesome.


----------



## misse04

Ahh sounds amazing! Going to have a candle on the go too! I cant wait!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Grrr was hoping to chill with OH tonight. Started downloading a movie. He'd promised to rub my back because I've been so uncomfortable. I was really looking forward to it. He's just turned round with "oh shit, my brother's coming round tonight" so I've been in a frantic rush to clean the house which has been a tip since Sunday. 

Looks like instead I'll be organising my iPod and making my birthing playlist. And getting OH's stuff for the hospital together because despite him promising to do it for weeks he's not done it yet.


----------



## misse04

Youve dne well not to kill him if you ask me lol x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I was just really looking forward to it. We are gonna watch it tomorrow and he's taking me out on Saturday and he's treating me for our anniversary on Monday. Granted it'll just be a takeaway and a movie but we haven't got much money and it was my choice to have that instead of going out as I'd be well embarrassed if my waters rent in a restaurant lol x


----------



## misse04

Thats ok then lol. Were officially poor! Think its going to be time I got a job a few months after babies here going to do a course i want to do it takes 4 months and its open uni so can do it online then think about a part time job ergg lol


----------



## Mosnippy

hello ladies!

wow had a few posts to catch up on! 

i agree with all of you am now fed up on being pregnant lol... even tho the labour scares me shitless am ready i think for my little man! lol 

i started sorting through al lthe stuff i got at shower and wow wee i have a lot of clothes...dont need anything now, i hope haha.. just need to wash and stuff now so they all ready for him when he arrives.. took photos of everything will load some up soon. lol 

went shopping aswell today and that killed me lol had to go find a thank you gift for my mom. as she really spent a fortune and put so much effort on my shower. 

im sat on laptop while OH is working (shame poor stress bunny)


----------



## stardust599

Morning.

Hmmm. Waste of time going into hosp. I'm not dilating, they are happy woth the CTG on baby. I had irrsgular contractions on the CTG - like 5 in a row then none for 20 mins. Baby is still 4/5ths palp so not close to labour. Doctor was.new and.young and had.no.idea!

Wanted me kept in until bleeding stopped as doctor gave me a load of talk about how it could be from the placenta which is rubbish as my placenta has been scanned and i have no.pain. And baby is excellent. So I had to sign an "Against Medical Advice" slip to get myself home lol. They also decided that my measurements are a little small.so.I ha e a growth scan on Tues now. 

Im pretty sure ot was just a bloody show as lost green and red gluey.plug for 2 days.beforehand.then it was only 2 or 3 teaspoons blood. And i had the pains and pressure in my bum too. So maybe labour in the next week or 2? They told me that at 36 weeks i do.t.need to treat it any differently from full term and baby wouldnt need any extra obs or special care, just be skinny like my LO lol.

Now just to pass a week and see what they 
say at scan!


----------



## Mosnippy

ohh goodness! glad you ok tho!

just take it easy..well try to lol.. but does sound like something is going to happen soon!


----------



## stardust599

Morning.

Hmmm. Waste of time going into hosp. I'm not dilating, they are happy woth the CTG on baby. I had irrsgular contractions on the CTG - like 5 in a row then none for 20 mins. Baby is still 4/5ths palp so not close to labour. Doctor was.new and.young and had.no.idea!

Wanted me kept in until bleeding stopped as doctor gave me a load of talk about how it could be from the placenta which is rubbish as my placenta has been scanned and i have no.pain. And baby is excellent. So I had to sign an "Against Medical Advice" slip to get myself home lol. They also decided that my measurements are a little small.so.I ha e a growth scan on Tues now. 

Im pretty sure ot was just a bloody show as lost green and red gluey.plug for 2 days.beforehand.then it was only 2 or 3 teaspoons blood. And i had the pains and pressure in my bum too. So maybe labour in the next week or 2? They told me that at 36 weeks i do.t.need to treat it any differently from full term and baby wouldnt need any extra obs or special care, just be skinny like my LO lol.

Now just to pass a week and see what they 
say at scan!


----------



## stardust599

No idea why that posted twice. Stupid phone. I am sore again! Maybe.its bowel related lol. Not going to do anything for a few days but LO gets so bored and grumpy in the.house and.is watching like 4hours of DVDs a day as I dont have anyone.to help. My Mum will be allowed time off while im.in labour but cant ask her to take time before as it unpaid.

Just going to take LO for a big bath with me for an hour then we can watch a DVD and read some.books xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Has the bleeding stopped? 

So jealous you ladies can still get in an outta a bath lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh it usually requires OHs help x


----------



## misse04

Didnt get to have my early night last night or a good nights sleep as Connie was upp all night but have a new tooth thru this morning. Finished the second book so now waiting for the 3rd to be delivered! Cant believe how quick ive got thru them


----------



## misse04

and very jealous of your labour signs stardust lol..


----------



## molly85

hey up 36 weeks would be ok??? not great but ok where's that fork???

today is arses in gear day round here as Matt is now scheduled to work nearly constantly for 2 weeks! A mixture of nights and days so acceptable but not a lot of spare time. 

In laws keep saying badger can't come until Abby walks po i pointed out that means they have to look after a baby that keeps falling over job done lol 

pain and swollen feet! I got a lie in yay!


----------



## misse04

ohhhh now im jealous of your lay in!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Feeling like shit today ladies. Went to see the mkdwife and heartbeat is fast but okay she said. Been feeling shit all morning. Passed a HUGE bit of.plug this morning. Been feeling like i'm gonna pass out and been having crampy pains in my back and tummy all morning. The last one i felt felt more like a contraction but not quite a contraction. Would rather she didn't pop out until friday so she was still classed as term.x


----------



## molly85

pop goes the weeble


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> pop goes the weeble

Hahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## molly85

Sweating like a beast here!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's what I've been like all day. I walked out this morning whilst it was peeing down in shorts lol. xx


----------



## molly85

lol i mst have lost half my body weight over night


----------



## misse04

Had BHs all day and was convince they might turn into something but theyve gone waahh


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw sure it won't be long an we all have our little bundles :) 

I been doing my baby memory box an then went shopping an now overheated we 22 degrees at moment an sweating like a pig toooo yuck!! 

But I finally have everything for room an hospital bags do all sorted :)


----------



## misse04

I got my paracetamols and diclofenacs for after, I was consantly taking pain killers after I had Connie, my mums gone to wedding in france this weekend and is under instructions to steal little toiletries from hotel! lol


----------



## molly85

I'm still avoiding upgrading the prem baby clothes in my bag to tiny!


----------



## misse04

This one hasnt got a choice, we have bought any early baby stuff lol. Cant wait to see what MW says tmo its annoying me now all this wondering


----------



## irmastar

I just realized I never shared the pictures of the things I made dor my baby shower.
1. those were the centerpieces, I made them in pink, purple and green.
2.mason jars for drinks, I just glued the owl ribbon and the owl sticker with my name.
3.Those were the favors, my mom filled them with home made cookies, my friends like the cookies so much I caught 2 of them taking a couple of extra favors as I had them in a basket in the living room lol.
4. I just had this jars on each table for the straws.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0914.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0917.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0919.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0920.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## irmastar

1.the gifts for the games we played.
2.the pins to give to each guest.
3.paper pompom
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0921.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0922.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0924.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## stardust599

I haven't bought any prem or tiny baby stuff this time either, LO was in prem for a month then tiny for another month. This one just has to be big lol.

My OH is such a twat :-(

After being out and leaving me with LO on my own all weekend (11am Sat - midnight out with friends then 11am Sun - 5pm playing football). Then I've had all the pains and the bleeding scare last night and I am barely coping with looking after LO, just so tired which I think is down to the anaemia (started my iron today so hopefully not long). He got home tonight at 5pm, our kitchen had flooded cos I had accidentally disconnected the dishwater waste pipe :-S

So I took LO while he cleaned that and he could see how exhausted I was so I said I was going to bed once he was done and he immediately comes out with "No - you can't, I'm playing football tonight!" so I told him he better find someone else to get LOs dinner and put her to bed then since I was far too tired and sore after everything and all he said was "I can't cancel, I've already told the boys I'm playing tonight". I was in tears with being so tired and painful :-( So my answer was "Fine, just don't come back" and he said "Fine" and that was the end of it, he fed LO and got his football stuff ready and left at 6 without saying bye. Bloody idiot :rofl:

I thought that at least after yesterday he would feel a bit of sympathy for me or want to help but it seems he's a bigger bumhole than I thought.

So I have text him (making sure it was before kick off so he read it first) to tell him what a dick he is and I meant that he shouldn't come back tonight and not to even try as he won't get in (I have taken his house keys off his keyring, locked the doors and shut the curtains), I can see what his priorities are and I'm not a doormat etc. He either hasn't bothered to read it or doesn't care cos I haven't heard back. Good job it's not an emergency.

I moved out here to his area (my family are 45mins away) because he didn't want to leave his friends etc. so I have no help from my family and this is the thanks I get all the time, I've had enough! Everything is on his terms, his priorities etc. I'm just not putting up with it anymore. He will look after LO only when he feels like it and it doesn't interfere with his mates and his football. And I am always the last person he thinks of.

Maybe I'm being hormonal and overreacting but everytime I am ill and I need him it's always the same - his football and friends come before me and it's just tough shit for me :-( No more!

Now I'm not actually sure what I'm going to do since I can't really leave him locked out his own house?!?! Plus he'll need work clothes for tomorrow and he has MY car and he has our joint account bank card. I can't leave either to give him a shock, I have nowhere to go, rely on him 100% for money etc. I have been thinking for a while that I need to start working on some independence - getting all my debts paid off and a little job once baby is 6months so I can start some savings, get my confidence back up and start meeting friends etc. again at least then in a year or something I will be in a better position not to be walked all over :-( But for now I don't know what to do and it sucks.


----------



## irmastar

ok I had my 36 week appointment, so bummed. I thought I was gonna get checked for dilation or someething but nope, doctor said she doesn't do it until 40 weeks!!!because there is risk for infection, I don't rememeber if I got checked for it with my son..plus the nurse the weights me,etc. was so rude, keeping an eye on my blood presure because it has been so low...it is so hot here 104 degrees.


----------



## irmastar

Sorry your OH is acting that way stardust, if you can't lock him out of the house at least you can get him lock out of the bedroom, make him sleep on the sofa with no blanket, he will be knocking you door telling you he is sorry.


----------



## misse04

Irma All baby shower stuff looks really good! and we dont get checked until were actually in labour here or if we go over andhave a sweep.

Stardust I would be so pissed off! I dontthink your overreacting. They dont understand ho much hardwork making and carrying another human is sometimes and I think hes being a nob, he could miss football for one night! Or even if he made an effort to compromise and treat you tmo,

OH is meant to be going on work fishing trip on saturday, im praying its called of because of wind... He works for his dad and always ends up far too drunk when i was 34 weeks pregnant with connie herang me at 6 to say he was on his way home (smashed) then i never heard fromhim again til 12 and he had fucked off to the pub I didnt speak to him for days.. dont know what it is about him being with his dad think he tries to keep up or I dont know. but he has been warned any repeat perfomances and he will not be comingback through the front door and if he does I will be waiting with a gun lol


----------



## stardust599

The baby shower stuff looks awesome  Aww don't worry about dilation. I have been 2-3cm dilated and gone back to closed yesterday even though I was contracting :rofl: Dilation means absolutely nothing until you are about 3-4cm and getting strong regular contractions! 

Still not heard from OH. Knob :-( Tempted to keep the door locked but he will get so angry so not sure it's worth the hassle. Might just go watch True Blood in bed once he's in and ignore him for a few days. Not really any point though since he won't care anyway! He would let me have another night off if I wanted but it's not the point - I needed his help at the weekend and tonight, I'm sick of things being on his terms only.


----------



## molly85

i'm mean. I'd put his work clothes and lunch on the doorstep with a note saying if he wants more clothes and dinner tomorrow he will have start pulling his weight. 

Money is not every thing but some blokes seem to think it is. We had an alcohol cut off point with Abby and Matt has now finished his supply and it won't be refreshed until after Badger is born. He can have a can here and there but that's it!

Irm nice shower bits and getting your hopes up a bit therewith the checking lol


----------



## misse04

SIL just text(she was due yesterday) shes a health visitor and shes found out who mine is and said shes not very nice erggg annoying lol. They also writ for an appoinment tmo but i cant do it so left a message and dont see why i would need a health visitor app already? Also its at a centre and I cant be bothered to drive there lol


----------



## misse04

:haha: agreed Jo! Im really stubborn like that though


----------



## molly85

lol his balls are in my handbag no matter what he thinks


----------



## stardust599

Aww I wish I could be that brave. He'll be home anytime from 10mins and I've chickened out and opened the curtains and the door LOL. I can't face the argument with him. I'm just a big pushover :-( I will just have to make do with being sarcy and giving him the silent treatment. He won't care anyway, he just won't speak to me for a while and go out to his friends at nights until I'm in bed and he'll sleep on the couch without being asked. He might not even come home if he's read my message. Nice to feel wanted!

I posted another thread a while back and somebody suggested just starting to act like a single Mum, planning things for me and LO only and only making mine and LOs meals, making my own plans for once LO is in bed etc. but TBH he probably wouldn't even notice.


----------



## irmastar

Molly your posts always bring a smile to my face lol I know I wanted the doctor to checked me and say wow your 4 cm loool


----------



## stardust599

Well he's being "mature" he's come in all nice and says we need to talk :-S


----------



## misse04

We ended up having an argument last night too. It was so stupid it started bcause I lost his credit card (obviously not on purpose) he was annoyed and it didnt even get that bad but i copped and said i was sleeping on the sofa. He came down and kept asking me to come upstairs but i ignored him then when football finished decided to go up cause I probably wouldntbe able to walk today. Im shattered from late night but Connie got up at 6.45 so got a 'lay in'


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw ladies sorry your men are... Such men!!! Hopefully they'd come round soon an be the men you deserve xxxx


----------



## Mosnippy

your baby shower stuff is lovely!!! I need pics from mom an friend of the cakes an stuff they did for me 

Today is mission wash all the clothes an bedding etc make sure everything is packed an I have everything that. Should! Full term tomorrow eeeekkkkkk


----------



## misse04

I still havent really done much. Cancelled vets because i really cant be bothered this morning and have an ill baby being sick really need to get some housework done but really dont want to do that either. erggggggg


----------



## molly85

OMG nearly spent the night in tears. every time i moved my pelvis clicked painfully!I was to hot felt sick and the top of my bump hurts. Matts now at work for 2 weeks so on singlemum duty


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know mosnippy...full term. I have the clary sage, excercise ball, planned route for a.walk and sexy time with OH planned and at the ready. Lost another huge amount of plug and having pains but they're more at the bottom so don't think they'll turn into anything yet. But would like her to come out before she grows out of her newborn stuff lol x


----------



## misse04

Last bit is so uncomfortable! My friend asked me to go get nails done tmo and very tempted to just go and treat myself out of my saving money but dont know! hmm


----------



## molly85

if it was toe nails i would say yes!!! way to much effort reaching them.

Abby has discovered climbing to get stuff and then poking it in the video!!!


----------



## misse04

The dog is being sick aswell now!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH Connie is being a nightmare and keeps banging her face against the sofa... i assume her teeth hurt and im going to jumpoff a bridge if she doesnt go to sleep!


----------



## molly85

ewww what has connie fed the dog?


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh noooo if I was closer to you ladies would come help you! In my own disabled way although I feel 100 percentage next you ladies ...

I washing all baby clothes an stuff today repacked hospital bags to make sure have everything added stuff for OH an added snacks never had. We Born stuff but do now so adding that in ... An packed in the new marvel comic nappy bag my mom got him ... Which Oh wants to rob haha


----------



## Mosnippy

That is new born stuff damn auto correct on phone


----------



## molly85

oHH I saw the nappy bag very funky!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Huggies just broke my heart. Over half of all babies born are overdue :( I DON'T WANNA GO OVERDUE. Just got my letter confirming my consultant appointment for if I go over due. It's 5 days after my due date which is when I had my son. I will be so heartbroken if I have to go to that appointment :(


----------



## Mosnippy

Blimey your consultants are organised ! 

I only have my 38 week appointments booked


----------



## molly85

lol my consultant has no intention of seeing me over due mwahhhhhh


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy I will see midwife every week now until I'm due but will see the consultant if I go over to talk about induction xx


----------



## misse04

I havent seen a consultant this time.. providing everything goes well today, mw app isnt til 3 , im doing nothing til then. I'll be in that 50% that go over my only bitof hope is that its so soon after Connie hes just going to slipout early lol


----------



## misse04

Baby is head down and mesuring 36cms so all good. I left bella indoors when i went to mw and shes ill and has pooed all over kitchen floor its all watery and ive had to clear it up, need her back to my mums as soon as shes back from france monday! Feel sick! Its not her fault tho she went right by the back door and couldnt get out. Onething after another today


----------



## stardust599

Ugh I am officially disgusting girls :-(

Started iron supplements yesterday, they have me on a double dose and its giving me awful tummy cramps and horrible black diarrhoea - it's like meconium LOL! On top of that I have big gloopy dollops of bloody snotty plug hanging out of me all the time :rofl: 3.5weeks to go, thank goodness!


----------



## misse04

I bet you cant wait for it to be over! Has anyone else been keeping track of personalised growth charts in notes. I did it with Connie and came out spot on to the oz... and just done it nowand say hes eastimated 7.5lbs!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lol I'm on a double dose of Iron too except it's caused me to get constipated but I agree when I do go it looks like meconium lol, it's exactly what I thought this morning. I walked to my mum's early after walking round town and I had some horrendous contractions on the way but they stopped as soon as I got there. I've been so uncomfortable all day and to top it off I itch and anything that touches me irritates me. Even my dress is irritating me. I was shouting at OH earlier just for being near me because it was making me itch it's horrible. Just got home and put Toby to bed so now am off in the shower to see if it feels any better. 

And stardust I've constantly got bits of clumpy snotty plug hanging out of me too. Wish it was bloody though so I knew I was actually getting a little closer. The thought of 3-5 more weeks is killing me lol. 

Me and OH are going to watch some TV tonight and I think I'm gonna spend the whole time bouncing on my ball in the hopes it'll move LO down and hopefully I can get things going in the next couple of weeks x


----------



## molly85

growth chart?

i've been ewcmy all the way through i'm on the green blood hunt!

Misse its been stupidly hot today that might upset doggy plus its mums away


----------



## Mosnippy

I been on iron for ages an it's horrid lol but used to it now! 

Apart from cramps that's all I got nothing else!!! 

3 loads of baby washing done ... Argh that's only new born 0-3 an some of the bedding


----------



## molly85

lol thats all you need wash clothes wise or you'll be doing it again in 3 months


----------



## molly85

Hows the ball KMB?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Not started yet just having a quick tidy in the living room because it looked like a bomb hit it. Bit better now. Off to take an EPO and then start bouncing lol x


----------



## molly85

which end you taking it through?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I take it orally twice a day and insert 2 at bedtime. I just took it orally and took one this morning orally and will insert the others at bedtime xx


----------



## misse04

growth chart is hidden in notes lol


----------



## misse04

Had a dream that I had the baby last night at 36 weeks.. was so real though! Would rather he waited til 37-38 weeks


----------



## molly85

Yikes hope the dream wasn't to real. 

Another evil night as far as I'm concerned couldn't move this morning when abster wanted up. 

I wil up teh EPO on monday this is getting silly!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

FULL TERM TODAY!!! YAY!!!!!

Can't believe how fast it's gone!!

And woke up this morning with horrid diarrhea, my bump looks a little lower and I have a crazy urge to clean the house. Stronger than it's ever been before. I just want everything to be really clean so that I don't have to worry about coming home from hospital to a mess!


----------



## misse04

Same next friday going to do a proper clean maybe get my mum to take Connie for a few hours just so I know its been done. Barely managing to keep on top of basics at the moment tho I'm feeling so lazy


----------



## molly85

Ohh go with it the hands and knees thing is meant to help baby not be back to back!!! once you have finished yours can you come do mine please?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha. Afraid not Jo need to go shopping too. 

Gonna make Toby some breakfast and leave him to it as he's watching Cloudy With a Chance Of Meatballs (love that film) and clean the kitchen


----------



## misse04

Wish I had a nesting feeling but cant be assed would rather have a cleanerwhile i sit on sofa. Off to baby group today then to spend Connies vouchers then nails! busy busy busy! Cant believe im actualy treating myself to nails, although if I had won the lottery I would be geting hair etc done too!


----------



## molly85

lol we have soft play at 11.30! never been before could be fun. just hope i don't get stuck.


----------



## Mosnippy

Ooooo km all good signs of labour fingers crossed! 

As much as I am fed up with being uncomfortable bloated hippo I think I want one more week on my own lol just do I know everything is done then he can come... Little bug will probably be overdue :(


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh my boobs keep aching like when you first pregnant ...


----------



## molly85

Has anyone else got milk mixed with colostrum from the boobs?


----------



## Mosnippy

every now and then a little bit will come out..mainly colostrum tho


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah same, there'll be like a streak of milk in the colostrum sometimes lol. 

I actually need to go get some towels for baby. My mum is supposed to be buying all the bath stuff for baby but bless her she's a little disorganised lol. I don't mind waiting for the bath but I need to put a towel for the baby in the hospital bag in case we bath her whilst we're there. 

Toby helped me clean the kitchen bless him. It's spotless now and just waiting for the washing machine to finish whilst I have a rest and then gonna hang the washing out and put the hoover on in the living room, hall and kitchen x


----------



## Mosnippy

Never thought of towel for baby ... Sure hospital can help lol I have towel for me 

I'm stuck at home today waiting for builder as he meant to have fixed roof last Saturday an yesterday with out lovely thunderstorms proved it didn't work , water everywhere I nearly slipped into kitchen! So he is back today or maybe tomorrow do am house bound lol which I guess is good as then I can't spend money I don't have lol 

Oh laughs I go to shops for food an come home with baby stuff lol all essentials lol got car sun visors tesco had some on special ! Lol then more sheets for Moses basket etc an cellular blanket etc etc


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just been sick...lovely. First time since morning sickness stopped at like 13 weeks!!!

It was awful, especially as I hadn't eaten yet so I was just throwing up nothing. My stomach and throat are killing now though. 

I need the towel for home too. Hospital may well provide one as I don't actually remember taking one for Toby but I did bath him at the hospital. But if she's born in the next couple of days and needs a bath within the first week home my mum won't have had time to get any of it lol. She's away from today all weekend picking my sister up from university. She's back on Sunday then on Monday evening she is going back to Warrington for my great uncle's funeral (I decided it's probably not best to go 130 miles across the country at 37 weeks pregnant) x


----------



## molly85

i've not packed one for badger and only one for me to wrap my hair in. what size bag has everyone packed for themselves and babies? (men can sort there own lol)


----------



## molly85

Tesco had some towels in with the hoods we ended up just using normal towels lazy buggers!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have a regular overnight bag, not too big. OH's stuff is ready on top of it and he's going to stick it in his back pack when the time comes, still yet to pack Toby a bag in case we go in to labour overnight. Might pack one night's worth of things and pack the spare key in it so anyone who has him, if we have to stay in, can get into the house x


----------



## Mosnippy

I have medium bag for me with some stuff for OH an bag for baby , charger an snacks included lol luckily we have same phone so only one needed :) just sit an wait now for the munchkin to arrive! 

Bless OH is getting impatient now ! ... I'm like you?? Try carrying him! Every night like clockwork Georgie does like jumping jacks or starfishes in my stomach like he is trying to stretch out an so uncomfortable lol little bugger! 

Km sickness meant to be sign of labour!! Need to take it easy :)


----------



## Mosnippy

We have a rare weekend this weekend with no kids at all an would really like us to do something as last one where it will be just us to an haven't a clue what to do lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Too much to do to take it easy. Council tax is due on Monday but still waiting to hear about our claims for housing benefit and council tax benefit from OH's redundancy and we can't afford the bill, our joint account is already overdrawn from bills so need to go and tell them we won't be able to pay it but we should be council tax beneift. There's only enough food in for tonight and tomorrow so need to go shopping. And when I get back OH is gonna chase the claims for the benefits and I need to chase our joint claim for CTC as they've not been back in touch and we really need some money. Right now we're living of £220 a fortnight which is my £90 a week MA and Toby's child benefit x


----------



## molly85

I'm liking the sickness!


----------



## molly85

bloody hell tahts is a scarily small amount. i'd give the council a call and tell them your waiting on the claim and about to pop so they don't send you a crappy letter


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm gonna go into the council today and yeah. Luckily we had enough in the joint account to pay the rent and the water bill this month but the phone/internet and electric has gone out too so we're overdrawn. Stressing BIG TIME!!!


----------



## molly85

no stressy makes baby grumpy!


----------



## molly85

Mosnippy I have just found a whole range of marvel luggage on argos they even have a kiddy suitcase!


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw really I'm gonna look I want to get OH some lol thanks!!! 

What a lazy day! I can't seem to get motivated not even to eat which tells me I'm not right lol staying in bed till OH gets home then we going for dinner with his two little girls as he won't see them weekend


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm in a bit of a dilemma and not sure whether to ring the hospital or not. I have been losing quite an excessive amount of plug and watery discharge today. I've been wearing pantyliners and its soaking through them. Not the enitre pad but where it is it's soaked right through the pad. My friend says discharge shouldn't do that and I should ring the hospital and go get checked but I feel like if it was my waters they'd have soaked the entire pad.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Mosnippy

Go to hospital! If it's watery it could be your waters starting to leak! Everything I read said if it gets watery to get checked! Rather safe then sorry!! 

Now off you pop an let us know how you get on! Lol xx


----------



## Mosnippy

I feel a baby coming this weekend :) a little Lilly baby :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm gonna leave it an hour with a fresh pad and if it happens again I'll be ringing up. That way my dad will be back from work so won't have to drag Toby up to hospital with me x


----------



## Mosnippy

Ok! Just take it easy xxx


----------



## stardust599

km no harm in going to get checked hun, keep us updated. maybe you'll have a baby this weekend! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well not had anymore so gonna leave it but having some right pains. Gonna have a good bounce on my ball and see if I can get things moving xx


----------



## stardust599

Are you using EPO? If you really wanted baby out you could try some internally tonight? My sister (due 13th July) used it internally for the first time last night and was up all night with contractions but hasnt come to anything yet xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I am using EPO and have been using one internally for a little while but might up it tonight to see if I can get any further xx


----------



## molly85

a couple of weeks is making way to much of difference now!


----------



## Mosnippy

Think I'm the only one not using anything probably be the last to pop !


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha I said I wouldn't this time lol but I'm so uncomfortable and so very desperate to meet her I just can't help myself. Just because I'm doing them doesn't mean it'll work lol x


----------



## misse04

4 pages to catch up in from this morning! My 'relaxing day' was hell! I've just sat down for first time since I left the house at 10! Anyway by the time I got to have nails done at my friends salon, connie was playing up and pulled all the powders and gels off the side, so embarrassing and I was stressed then I had to go and pick dog up after I got connie indoors with OH and while I was out for 15 mins OH was ringing being a wanker and saying I need to come home and help him cos Connies got a bad belly and her nappys gone everywhere and I decided to not rush (I was dropping friend off too) because where was he when I was stressed out, it's like just deal with it! Funny I've managed to change 3 of those nappies after the last few days all by myself aye... Must be magic. I can't even eat I feel sick where I've been non stop stressed today but my book has come and can read that now but really wanted to be sat down much earlier to relax. This is not good for me lol DEEP BREATHS.... Sorry about pointless rant got a bit carried away but literally have had non stop stress and won't even bother going into the rest of it


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Not good misse, hope he had it dealt with by the time you got home xx

Didn't mention earlier but spoke to a lovely lady at the council who found out the claim is being dealt with at the moment but there were no notes on it so they don't know how far they are with it. So she's moved the installment on a month so that nobody hassles us for it XD. So one less thing to worry about. 

Sat here in shorts and a crop top as I'm SOOOOOOO fucking boiling. 

Oh and here's a pic of my full term bump x
 



Attached Files:







37.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## irmastar

Mosnippy said:


> Think I'm the only one not using anything probably be the last to pop !

I'm not using anything either Mosnippy, I wanted to buy the raspberry leaf tablets but I think it is a little too late for that :shrug: I didn't use anything with my son but used to walk alot and he was born at 38+3..this time I would like to get to 40 weeks as I don't have everything ready yet, but I being lazzzzy yhis pregnancy so who knows:dohh:


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh good thought it was just me letting nature do its thing lol even though I am so uncomfortable! 

I walk a lot which hurts like hell after :(


----------



## misse04

Ahh big bump!
I'm not using anything either, never got round to buying anything. 
Irma think your the first one to say u want to get to 40 weeks lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol 

Aw my friend had her little girl yesterday , she was due 1st July this is number 2 for her! So cute 

Can't wait to see what my little man looks like lol


----------



## molly85

Thats not a bump it's a mountain!!!! but very round!!!

lol waiting on MW visiting so i can confirm little sod is head down to blow up the ball!!!

He is now a little sod as had me up half the night cramping and pooping!


----------



## stardust599

Nice bump km it looks much more evened out now, just perfect! 

I'm not using anything either really. The only thing I have is EPO but I think it started the bloody show so waiting for now! I think I may be induced at 38-39weeks as baby seems to have stopped growi.g and moving so well but will see at scan Tues. The consultants get so nervous with the bleeding at the end. Dont know whether to accept it or not, I always said DD was too early at 38wks with u.derdeveloped digestive system and severe reflux and jaundice but then again this baby is bigger and showing so many signs of coming on his own soon anyway - pains all last night again. 

Its such a hard decision, don't want baby forced out early but could never forgive myself if I turned down the induction and something happened! Induction was horrific last time 24 hours of pitocin hell!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well. Feel terrible today. Feel so sick, I'm really uncomfortable and just ready for it to be over. I know she's still got a few weeks but she's so big and it's just so hard to not feel a little selfish and want my body back lol. 

She has been a bit quiet over the past couple of days. Not moving quite so well but lots of hiccups. Just wish something would start. Proper thinking about changing my method of coming down the stairs to come down on my bump, maybe it'll break my waters haha x


----------



## molly85

Sounds fun kmb! 
OK when do naps become intermittent?? she had along one yesterday and nodded off in the car in the afternoon so far some eye rubbing an no sleeping!!!!!


----------



## irmastar

stardust599 said:


> Nice bump km it looks much more evened out now, just perfect!
> 
> I'm not using anything either really. The only thing I have is EPO but I think it started the bloody show so waiting for now! I think I may be induced at 38-39weeks as baby seems to have stopped growi.g and moving so well but will see at scan Tues. The consultants get so nervous with the bleeding at the end. Dont know whether to accept it or not, I always said DD was too early at 38wks with u.derdeveloped digestive system and severe reflux and jaundice but then again this baby is bigger and showing so many signs of coming on his own soon anyway - pains all last night again.
> 
> Its such a hard decision, don't want baby forced out early but could never forgive myself if I turned down the induction and something happened! Induction was horrific last time 24 hours of pitocin hell!

I know the desicion you take will be the best for your LO. Jaundice is the main thing I want to get to 40 weeks my son had it bad when he was born and had to stay a week at the hospital and when I went went home with no baby I felt terrible, plus the hosp was an hour away so no help there..


----------



## irmastar

Molly my grandma always told me "no naps after 5 will keep you sane" that is what I did and Daniel always went to sleep around 9pm


----------



## stardust599

molly she is probably moving from having multiple naps to one long nap. We just started making the morning nap later and later until it was around 11am and if she slept for a couple of hours I either took her out in the pram/car later for a 20min nap to keep her going until bedtime or I put her down really early for bed like 6pm. If she only slept an hour or so I would put her back in the cot later. We've always been really strict for naps and still have a great routine (excluding our recent hellish 18month sleep regression LOL)

6.30 wake up
11.30 - 2 nap
7 bed

Some days she only naps 1hour15mins and others it's like 3hours.

Hope you are okay km, it's really tough isn't it :-( I'm in daily pain, terrible diarrhoea, still spotting, hip and back pain are horrendous and contractions throughout the night stopping me sleeping. I want this over and am ready to try something as drastic as breastpump or castor oil at 38 weeks. I will see what they say at my growth scan on Tues at 37 weeks.

My OH is being an utter dick to me again. He's just being horrible and is in a foul mood with me most of the time and speaks to me like shit just because he feels like it. 3 weeks away from having a baby and I literally cannot stand to be around him :-( I do feel bad as his Nana died a month ago and I have been so focused on this pregnancy and baby I guess I haven't checked in on him much. Don't know how to fix things.


----------



## misse04

Don't you feel guilty, he shouldn't be taking anything out on you stardust. 

As for naps Connie tends to have different nAps everyday but no matter what goes to bed at 7 and now waking up about 6.30 today she's had 2 half hour naps where as another she will have 2 1 and a half hour naps 

The dog is better atlast and I'm seriously feeling like ready to get baby out , I wasn't in such a rush until this week I feel so heavy and have no energy. Got my ball back out for some bouncing tonight now he's the right way round


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe hun I hope things get better with your OH soon. 

Today I have absolutely blitzed the house!! It's immaculate. Even cleaned the swing and the changing mat my friend gave me.

Am in loads of pain now though and have again lost loads of plug. It's soaked through about 3 pads but it's definitely plug because it comes out in bits and not all the time. We're going out tonight. I was reluctant at first but so desperate to get this baby out of me and I feel it's just my luck to go into labour in the middle of a crowded bar on a Saturday night lol. Haven't done anything to try and get her out today apart from clean a lot. Oh and I did have a bit of a boogie in the kitchen whilst I was cleaning, that may have helped haha. But I am like you I feel like if she doesn't come by my estimated date I may let my sister bring some castor oil round after all lol. I said no earlier in the pregnancy but I am so bloody uncomfortable it's untrue. And warm too. Definitely think my body is taking the bun in the OVEN thing a little too seriously haha. 

Anyway need to go put tea on and whilst it's cooking have a quick shower x


----------



## molly85

she dropped to 1 a month ago it's now intermittent she wouldn't go down until this afternoon been awake for 10 minutes quietly upstairs. get her to quick and she screams!

Life goes on after death don't feel to bad he needs to catch on


----------



## misse04

I dont know why but have just decided I a going to actually spring clean house at 7 in the morning, Ive had the worst night sleep of my life and the pain in my hips when I sleep is unbearable now! Was meant to have an early night so had a bath and got in bed at 9 but didnt put it down til 11!


----------



## molly85

I fell asleep on the sofa before 11. Woke up dripping sweat went to go to bed and my neighbours still had music and loud talking going at nearly 2am!!! They had kids out there to.

It's July Ladies half of us are due to pop this month anyone else bricking it at the thought it's no longer next month??

I'm just about to make oH his super hot curry for lunches at work before showering, laundry and a selection of other rubbish house hold activities.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well, jumping her out didn't work although I think my labour my start with my waters breaking...I was bouncing on the ball this morning and it feels like my cervix is falling through lol so guessing I may be dilating a bit and my waters may be bulging. But oh well we'll see. Holding off on the induction tricks today as my little sister is coming round and I haven't seen her since Christmas. She has come back from uni for the summer so really looking forward to having a good catch up. But it's mine and OH's anniversary tomorrow so we're going out for a curry and on Tuesday I will be back to a day of trying everything lol. 

So excited that this is our month x


----------



## molly85

The curry's not for me btw. I have a random chilli allergy so can only make it not eat it. 

Ball! thank you might blow that up while i dry from the shower


----------



## Mosnippy

Excited an bricking it! I'm a mom this month an get to meet my son! And life as I know it will be changed forever !!! Eeeeekkkkkkk


----------



## molly85

Just thought I've only done a bag for me with a days worth of badger stuff in. what the hell do i pack for him??? Abby has a bag to take to grandmas or will but badger???


----------



## stardust599

km have a feel lol. Squat and stick your fingers up as far as you can (sorry sorry sorry) and really reach around right at the back/top until you find your cervix - you might have to change the angel of your squat to reach. It should feel like your lips and probably around 2cm open and really really soft with the EPO. Inside you will feel the head (unmissable, really solid/boney/round) or possibly the amniotic sac first which kind of feels like a hanging water balloon - don't touch, poke or squish it though. My waters have been bulging a bit but then sometimes I check and it's the head pushing away down there instead of the waters :-S 

Remember to wash down there in hot water (after a shower) and use a hand sanitizer cos if your waters do go you don't want to have bacteria sitting up there ready to cause an infection to baby.

Well I had more pains last night so went for an early bed as wanted to be rested just incase but never came to anything! Got woken up with pressure in my hips about midnight and went to toilet and lots more bloody plug but this morning I can feel baby has moved away up and theres no pressure at all. By my original dates I'm 37 weeks today so I'm giving myself permission to go a long walk this morning then a nap then going to soft play and down the slides with LO - who knows, maybe it'll break my waters :rofl:

Then tomorrow I have toddlers swimming with my LO in the morning, a nap and will have a restful afternoon. Then scan on Tuesday!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I was thinking I would try have a feel when I go in the shower later than I will be clean and can clean straight after. You go for that walk stardust I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Will be going on a long walk tomorrow anyway to drop Toby off at his dad's and walk back again, it's about a 2 mile walk if I go a bit of a longer way lol. It would be really nice if she came on our anniversary...OH might actually remember the actual date then lol. But I'd like to go out for our meal too. Glad I'm not in labour right now though. I really hope she comes at night because I'd hate to labour and give birth in this ridiculous heat lol x


----------



## stardust599

what heat? its bucketing down here lol. just waiting on LO waking then we're doing soft play and a late lunch. I wish I had money to treat myself to something to pass the time. just so bored x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha its really warm here we've had thunder storms and erratic rain, my brother even got a cut on his leg from the hail stone we had yesterday but it's still warm...and really humid!!!


----------



## misse04

Oh god i didnt even think about packing Connie some stuff! Might do that later along with putting some other bits in my bags. House is clean and just put last wash on atlast. Feeling particularly heavy today and really really need to finish packing hospital bags this week!


----------



## molly85

lol I even got long life full fat milk so there's proper milk if she needs to stay over night lol. Just needs to go in the bag!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had some horrid pains earlier. Then fell asleep and just woke up. My lovely OH is currently putting tea on and I woke up just in time for my mum to pick my sister up lol. Woops. I did get to see her and catch up and was only asleep for half an hour but I was SO tired. 

Hoping I'm reserving some energy for going into labour tonight lol (absolutely probably almost definitely wishful thinking! lol)


----------



## misse04

Long life milk what a good idea! Bag is pretty much done going to get a little toothbrush, paste and shampoo at asda tmo but have everything else besides notes and phone charger ready to go... just charging camera to pack it.. Ive even writ a list of Connies routine for MIL, OH didnt see why at first bt she literally has no idea when she needs everything and dont want to seem like a control freak but i dont want to worry either


----------



## stardust599

Ladies this is insane!! I made that joke about my waters this morning and they actually did go at 5pm! I never made it to soft play in the end :rofl: I took my nephew and LO a walk in the double buggy for 20mins max, felt a bit wet on the way home and 2/3 maternity pads later and lots of gushes have realised it's 100% leaking waters!

My head is flustered, can't think what to do. And it's still too early so not quite sure what happens now! I want to put DD to bed before ringing the hospital but she'll be sleeping by 7.30. Just trying to put last minute things in my hospital bag now. I don't think I'll get back out of hospital will I since I'm not officially 37weeks til Tuesday :-S


----------



## molly85

Oh i did one when i was at work. it's just a guidline but to keep their routine helps them fel less abandoned.

She'll prob even bring her home to bath and bed but if we have to leg it at 11pm MIl will be in bed so can just put up travel cot and try and settle her back to sleep


----------



## molly85

ooh you might do. I'd have a shower or bath to just no bubbles. wash and tie hair back if you can. Ekkkkkk pop goes number 2


----------



## misse04

Oh wow! Good luck!! So jealous! Keep us updated if you can :)


----------



## irmastar

Good luck stardust!!!!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

WAHHHH!!!!!!!!!! JEALOUS!!!

But on a serious note good luck stardust so excited to hear about your arrival. Good luck and let us know how it all goes xx


----------



## stardust599

No pain at all!!! Not even a twinge :-(

Damn it. If I go in to hospital I'll end up there for days until they induce me. Going to give myself a couple of hours to try get things going then head up to hospital, wish me luck! I think the hospital has free wi-fi and I have my phone so plenty of updates to come while I'm bored waiting no doubt. Haha. I'm hoping they either start me off or send me home to let me wait xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think since you're only a couple of days from full term they'd treat it the same and send you home if you're not having contractions. Hope so hun I hate hospitals so I'd hate to be in there unnecessarily. Good luck hope things start for you on their own in the next couple of hours xx


----------



## misse04

why is my spotless house not spotless already!! It doesnt last 2 seconds! Had a massive lunch and I'm starving again now! Im tired moody and fed up. Whats the point in 5 hours cleaning when it just gets messed up! Still got to put bed sheets back on and put washing away ergggggggggggggggg its never ending!


----------



## Mosnippy

Oooooo stardust good luck!!! Thinking of you!!! Sooo exciting! 

I been feeling off all day! Hate this!! Really horrid sharp pains :( joy!! 

An really emotional keep tearing up lol


----------



## stardust599

Not even been seen yet! Just hanging out in hosp waiting room. Long night ahead I think x


----------



## misse04

Ohh sounds like hell :( Hate waiting around. Realisation I have to do monday food shop tmo.. Hate it more than anything in the world! lol... must stop moaning!


----------



## molly85

ouch hate waiting rooms!

Us to Misse. I realised taking Abby on my own may not be my wisest idea. I get stuff like loo roll for a month so will need at least 6 weeks worth to tide us over! Very scary thought bulk buying that much stuff because little man will be here to distract me


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Told you they'd treat you were like it was full term lol. Sorry your having to wait and i hope its not too long. Xx


----------



## molly85

Oi Lily your turn get out!


----------



## stardust599

Well ladies this is it for me. Been admitted as a "high risk" patient. If I dont start labouring on my own tonight they will start me. There goes my natural easy birth, I'm already being pushed for a venflon and on continous monitoring. Baby isnt engaged yet either! Rubbish :-(


----------



## molly85

Not the venflon! My veins blow to easily to have one unless they are using it there and then. Good luck and hope he's here by morning Does he even have a name yet??


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Sorry stardust that sucks hope he comes quickly for you.

And jo i've been bouncing on my ball with the breast pump going. She is really not playing!


----------



## molly85

lol I'd love to see a pic of that!


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw stardust sounds awful but hope all goes well an thinking of you hope little man arrives soon! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Far too much effort. Was at it with the breast pump for a good half hour maybe more and it didn't cause 1 contraction. I may actually give up lol x


----------



## stardust599

This is bloody ridiculous. No pains, nothing. Its pointless me being here as they arent goinn.to.do.anything now at least until the doctors do their rounds about 9 or 10am. Im signing myself out at 6am to go home for a nap because theres no sleep here, dont evem have a proper bed or covers and its roasting and noisy. No wonder so many women end up with csection, id have no energy for labour at all if they get their own way x


----------



## stardust599

OMG just buzzed the midwife to tell her I want to sign myself out about 5 or 6am and she actually laughed and snorted in my face and told me she'd be tying me to the bed. Silly bitch I am.now fuming.Who do they think they are! Even if they dont agree with my choice they should respect it. They arent robbing me of this birth experience too.

Im getting my bags ready at 5am and asking Mum to pick me up for 6. Maybe if I can get even 1 hour sleep I'll start to labour from the energy boost.


----------



## Mosnippy

Stardust sit tight :( you need to be there think of your baby I know it's hard but that's where you should be


----------



## misse04

Ohh if they wont let u maybe try some way to get some sleep there, this time I'm staying home as long as possible after getting no where for so long last time. Full term tomorrow but got a horrible feeling I will be making it past my due date! Although if going by the growth chart Im not sure my body is going to take much more weight from him lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Stardust hun hope you managed to get some sleep and the midwife didn't tie you to the bed. Your right they should respect your wishes and she shouldn't have acted like that but instead talked to you and maybe come to a compromise...perhaps you could have been moved to a quieter ward for a bit.

Am so tired this morning. Of course everythong yesterday did nothing lol. She's obviously not ready so i think i'll leave it for now and try again at 38 weeks a few more days in there won't hurt me. It's just because she's so big and long when she moves her legs it's absolute anarchy x


----------



## misse04

Same! His legs feel like theyre going to rip through my stomach soon!


----------



## molly85

Eugh star dust i tried that on my induction idiot OH said I couldn't come home i'm sure 2 minutes sleep really helps with giving birth and i had a proper bed! I hope you broke out for a bit even for some fresh air and a recharge. If they haven't even medicated you your hardly a real high risk or they would have had a doc over to you by now. 

Wouldn't think I work in a hospital hate being there unless you need to be they are not good for your mental health!

Sooo week 36 hello!


----------



## misse04

Feels like hes never going to be here and not even 37 weeks yet lol. Ive been quite patient and where its gone quick but now its just ergg ive had enough


----------



## Mosnippy

My hospital is nice you get own rooms no wards I would rather be there lol first time mom jitters lol 

Happy anniversary km 

I'm still in bed lol loving this maternity leave lol


----------



## molly85

Even the antenatal ward Mosnippy? no fair!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thanks Mosnippy.


----------



## Mosnippy

Not sure on that but know its all individual rooms like on obem you stay there deliver an recover in same room all have ensuites etc at the antenatal clinic there is a room with few beds for monitoring


----------



## molly85

lol you don't get those rooms for long, and you don't usually hit L&D until your demanding Gas and air and your OH's nuts on a block


----------



## Mosnippy

No antenatal is downstairs maternity is upstairs , so when in labour I have to go upstairs as maternity triage is up there to


----------



## molly85

their cruel! after my short stay they had induced 2 woman on the antenatal ward it was the middle of the night before they transferred them no sleep at all. I am still bitter


----------



## Mosnippy

That hospital is popular everyone wants to go there an in December they deferred people to other hospitals as they couldn't cope with demand , I got to stay as I'm high risk whoop whoop anyone normal pregnancy got moved to another hospital lol 

It's only 5 years old which everyone says is new lol 

I'm still in bed can be bothered to move or go get food!


----------



## molly85

lol that would be why new hospitals are being built on the one bed per room basis! I am now jealous but get to see my hospital next week. I think I'm getting classed as a bit nutty so might get a side room???


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol


----------



## molly85

I'll stay over if i get a side room


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I wouldn't mind staying in hospital if I had a private room x


----------



## misse04

The maternity unit im going to is lovley. It was only built in december the new hospital and the birthing pool room is massive and has 2 big chairs for OH and mum and other bits then in the other room is massive too and it has a wierd big chair with material rope things which you can pull on for active labour Im going for pool and they only get 1 birth a day or every few days. Dont think theyre very much for people staying long after its more of a push and go type place then its a 8 minute ambulance drive to main hospital if anything goes wrong


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm feeling so crap today :( can't stop crying an now it's even worse as I have to rehome my one cat been putting it off thinking she will improve but she hasn't :( an breaks my heart as I love my cats / animals

She just has not stopped marking an peeing on everything an anything since we moved into this house! I have tried everything an it's just getting worse I can't lock everything away not with new baby I want to be as to leave lo toys on floor an not worry its going to be peed on :( 

Makes me cry just thinking about it whaaaaaaasaa :(


----------



## misse04

Will she not go in a litter tray? :(

Thin everyone's hormones have kicked in the last week or so I know mine have, although I'm jus angry most the time lol

Connies got her one yeAr injections tomo and not looking forward to that!


----------



## Mosnippy

No :( my other cat is fine but this one been a brat since we moved in she picks an chooses when to use it :( 

I hate hormones!! Really do oh phoned at lunch an asked if I'm ok I sound of fish an burst into tears lol no reason!!


----------



## Mosnippy

Offish lol 

But we have fish an chips from chippy to cheer me up lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OH asked the same when he got back from an interview this afternoon and I just burst out crying. Got some personal issues and money problems are still stressing me. He was lovely though. And I felt so bad for being miserable on our anniversary x


----------



## molly85

I'm grumpy because I'm in pain


----------



## molly85

Aw hugs. Interview is it promising?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No it was an interview with Job Centre so they can help him find a job. He said she was really helpful and nice though. x


----------



## molly85

that's something


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just put an application in to Open University. Wanted to go back to university properly but the campus in Scarborough does not do part time study for the course I want to do and getting to York is just going to prove too expensive. So come the end of the year/beginning of next I will hopefully be starting my degree in English Language and English Literature. It will be easier to work along side and hopefully I will be able to cope with a degree, work and two children. Lucky I have a wonderful OH is very supportive and helpful. Scared though.


----------



## molly85

wow brave girl!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Brave...or really stupid lol. 

I really want to do my degree. I regret so much not doing it straight from college. I should have. But thinking about it straight from college I wouldn't have had the support of OH and I don't think I could cope doing it without his support and him believing in me x


----------



## molly85

I wanted to do my access to uni course i've applied had interview and not heard back


----------



## misse04

I'm doing an online uni course when I feel back to normal it's a 4 month course....

Wondering how stardust is doing!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah wonder if baby stardust is here yet x


----------



## molly85

I'm on constant refresh hoping for an update.


----------



## Mosnippy

I think the fact we haven't had any updates means little stardust is on way or has arrived! 

Hope all is ok with them as well! 

My mil bless she text oh saying just tried house phone is all ok has Franky gone into labour lol 

No we just out getting takeaways lol


----------



## misse04

Aww still no nephew here either he's now a week late! Cant even bare to think about still being pregnant in august! ergh!


----------



## Mosnippy

Me either won't think of that lol


----------



## stardust599

Hes here! 2.18pm after a crazy 2hr labour. I was laughing with my sister, felt the forewaters pop was examined at 3cm then delivered 1hr30min later! Agony and very intense lol. Never again haha.

We called him Alex. Hes a little slow and sleepy and in a hot cot but doing okay. Will update in morning xx


----------



## molly85

Wahooo welcome to the world Alex!!!!!

Who's in charge of the front page?


----------



## misse04

Wooo Congratulations!! Want to know how much he weighed lol. Glad all went well!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwe welcome to the world baby Alex. And well done Stardust. You have one of each now anyway you don't have to do it again lol. Congratulations. Sending big hugs xx


----------



## misse04

Even more depressed that Ive had no signs yet lol. I think id like to get to 38 weeks then hes welcome! Actually I wouldnt complain this week either I'm in so much pain now and literally finding it impossible to walk now


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My pains from yesterday and this morning are finally getting worse. Enough that I had to stop walking when we were just on our way home from the resteraunt. Hoping so much that she's ready and it's the start of things but it's probably not x


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww huge congrats stardust to you an oh! An welcome baby Alex!!! 

I keep getting this niggling feeling all my pains etc it won't be long like by weekend or something I just don't feel right


----------



## Broodypants

Hey ladies!

Firstly massive congrats Stardust! Wonderful news!

And ladies I'm really sorry for not keeping up with you all properly after starting this thread. I went away for a couple of weeks in March and was quite behind when I got back and left it and then the longer I left it the more I felt like I couldn't come back!!

How is everyone? Can't believe we are nearly at the end of our pregnancys now! 

All is good with us, still have a yellow bump and can't wait to meet him or her!
Have we got any more yellow bumps or did everyone find out?

I will update the front page, who else has had their little one other than Stardust? I have flicked back through the last couple of weeks but i must have missed it.

Sorry again for being so crap! I'd like to try and rejoin you for the last few weeks if that's ok with everyone? X


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Of course. And koolmami had her daughter but she is no longer allowed on due to advertising her business or something like that.

Mosnippy i am feeling like that too. Have even had a couple contractions. And at times it feels like my waters are just going to break any minute. But it's toby's parents night tomorrow so that i can go.meet his teacher an find out about his class for when he starts school in september so was kind of hoping to make that x


----------



## Broodypants

Oh no that's a shame she's not allowed on here any more but i have seen that's not allowed. When did she have her and what is she called?

I've had no signs of anything yet, getting more BH now but nothing major. Erin was two weeks over and i was induced and I just can't help but think this one will be the same, I think it'll be a real shock if I go naturally! I hope so though, my induction was a good one and very straightforward but I could not cope with the pain very well at all! I'd like to see how natural labour compares for me.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well i knew i was stupid writing that...no contractions since. In so much pain though. My bump just hurts...

Just chilling out and watching game of thrones now. Tired!!


----------



## Broodypants

Lol, you tempted fate! Hope something starts for you or the pains ease up! I'm going to go to bed in a minute and read some more of Mr Grey!


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww glad you back with us! 

Koolmami little one was 15th June an called Amelie 

Yeah I know probably over thinking it all
But really just don't feel right


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had a couple more contractions but they don't hurt anymore i can juat feel them which is highly annoying. But been having a few weird feelings in cervix like a pressure but there's a slight stinging that goes with it x


----------



## irmastar

Congrats stardust!!! Cute name btw...midwife appointment tomorrow mmmhhh I can't walk without getting strong BH I can feel she is head down and low but I still get kick on the ribs, every movement the baby makes it hurts.


----------



## misse04

Ahh broodypants i finished the 3rd book on sunday! I'm missing him lol.

Is everyone else waking up a million times a night? Its driving me nuts


----------



## molly85

lol nope misse but takes so long to get comfy i'm exhausted the bladder can wait!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I never used to get up to pee now I seem to be getting up at least once or twice. 

Had a really embarrassing moment (but tmi alert) just then. Woke up, had some lovely morning sex with OH lol, finally caused a contraction too. I've been having the start of orgasms but then just as it gets good I get uncomfortable. This one last YAY!! But also lost some of my plug too...on OH!!!:blush::blush:

Oh my god I was absolutely MORTIFIED!!!


----------



## molly85

lol that's why morning :sex: is not romantic at all!!!! obviously the idea sperm makes you dilate is it's dissolving off the plus lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha


----------



## stardust599

Sounds like you ladies are having fun!

Alex was 5lb9! Hes still in a little heated cot but they are just being cautious. Not managing breastfeeding very well - he's just too little to coordinate suck, swallow, breathe with a boob in his mouth. Hes been so unhappy and had bad wind from his poor latch so its bern a terrible night! The longest he stopped crying for was 45min all night! Daddy has just given him his first bottle and hes finally happy.and asleep. Not sure when we be getting out but he hasnt had any wet nappies yet and doubt it'll be today!

DD is completely unphased at "baby" and happy as ever! Will start a little parenting journal once Im home with laptop!

Just wish I could sleep but LO is so mucousy and noisy its impossible. I forgot how hard it is having a newborn, will swap for pregnancy any day lol xx


----------



## misse04

Haha erg actually considering sex for the first time in weeks. And it's not just peeing I wake up randomly all night think it's trying to get comfy. Oh well I better get used to it! Sounds like you'll be next KM! Smething tells me I'll be last lol!


----------



## molly85

Aww stardust sound familiar. We had the hot cot though drove me nuts I found kangaroo care was better means their upright to to shift the goooo and get that skin to skin to encourage feeding might be worth asking. Hugs hope he gets going well soon. And you get some sleep


----------



## molly85

We'll prob be same time Misse being a week behind you I prob won't get an induction bed until 39 weeks


----------



## misse04

God I hope I dont make 40 weeks!


----------



## molly85

lol thats teh latest I don't plan on seeing 39 weeks either or the consultant lol the latest


----------



## misse04

Connies injections today in a bit, not looking forward to this. Have had to cancel them twice over past 2 weeks where shes been ill! Need him out in next 2 weeks really, maybe some spicy nandos sauce will get him going tonight... doubt it


----------



## molly85

ohhh don't say that is she having MMR?


----------



## Broodypants

Lol KM! Sounds like things will be happening soon though! 

My poor hubby hasn't had any in ages, I really need to make the effort but I just can't be bothered. Doesn't help that he falls asleep on the sofa every night either!

I fully expect to make it to 40 weeks, I think I fall over in shock if this one comes early. Hopefully I won't make it to 42 weeks but I wouldn't be at all surprised if this one is 10 days late or something! Still not much I can do about it!

I have to get up to pee at least once a night, I have actually stopped drinking much after nine pm now to give me at least a few hours in bed!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had some lovely pain this morning and lost loads of plug enough to have change my pjs twice in an hour. Had what i think was my clear out too. Of course as soon as i mentioned i was going to keep an eye on everything the pain and losing pluv has stopped. But even this stopping and starting has to be doing something so we'll see. I have the midwife tomkrrow but will tell her about it and see what she says x


----------



## molly85

Come on next baby! *pokes badger hard*

Just to make you all laugh i have started eating copious amounts of fruit and dried fruit! Bedroom to be tidied then rearranged!


----------



## misse04

Well that was horrific :( I really had to try so hard not to cry 3 injecitons!! 3!! I've never seen her so upset and shes asleep now but keeps having little sobs in her sleep. Stocked up on calpol and so glad its over. I would start trying to get baby out but I tried everything with Connie and still went 11 days over so have little faith lol might bounce on my ball tho to try and make sure he doesnt go back to back


----------



## misse04

Have felt really sick all day too ergg


----------



## molly85

Did they warn you about the rash?? 10 14 days after the jab. It didn't click when Abs had hers she got it right when we had the hot spell so was uncoveredshe looked horribly infectious


----------



## misse04

Yea they did mention it, shes had a rash on her face for 6 weeks now which drs continue to say is a viral infection? Ive given up!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Don't worry she'll be fine. Toby was sobbing for hours after his but he was fine. Also i tried everything with toby an he was 5 days late. I'm only doing it to trytake my mind of the last few weeks wait. It'd drag if i did nothing lol. Walkinv somewhere a while away or making plans to go do active stuff with toby takes my mind off how long it could actually be before she's here. We're gonna go swimming on saturday. Hopefully the water an taking ghe weighg off will make me feel better x


----------



## misse04

Yeah makes you feel like your being productive lol :) I'm the eternal optimist :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha. I'm not really just hopeful in this case. I hurt so much. She's so big that when she moves it feels lkke she is going to tear me in two. So ready for it to be over i will do anything to just make timd go.faster.


----------



## molly85

She'll be fine with the rash just be prepared that if your in over night she might not be allowed in to visit. 

I ahve small but must do plans over next few days plus Matts working loads. 

I found our 2nd ball pump it's now fully inflated!


----------



## Mosnippy

I must be only one that doesn't have ball lol 

Aw stardust hope you can get home quickly but main thing is you both ok! Xxx

Had a crap day went to visit SIL today don't know why I bother she just wound me up with all the snide comments an remarks I bit my tongue an left never again! OH was not impressed when told him its his brothers wife am said they can all up to hell! 

Won't be doing that again! That's got sure!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've had a change of heart. As much as I'm hating having to be enormous and uncomfortable all the time, I'm loving this time with OH. We didn't get out of bed until lunch time. It's been such a lovely day.

As long as she comes before 40 weeks anyway lol x


----------



## misse04

I wouldnt be so impatient but hate not being able to jump around and play with Connie and chasing her where I'm so fat and heavy, going to take a full term bump pic


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm enjoying the last moments to we off to see spider man tonight won't be able to do movies soon! :(


----------



## misse04

37 weeks
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw lovely bump am jealous none of you ladies have stretch marks!!!!


----------



## misse04

You can sort of see white ones on my belly lol there are some darker ones but you cant see them there


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You can't see them on mine because I use the instagram lense that covers them up. Mine are horrendous. I got away with them for so long then at about 30 weeks they just started appearing and they haven't stopped since they're all over my hips, right up my stomach, on the inside of my thighs. I hate it. Hopefully they'll fade as quick as the few I got with Toby did x


----------



## molly85

Mo I'll do you a pic tomorrow evening to make you eyes water i have loads red, pink and silver!

Well i noticed at MIL's been getting regular back ache so dashed home as subtly as possible fished hoovering and tidying our room now sat on ball bopping around. Matt didn't get what regular back ache might mean but sent him to bed as he will prob be at work tomorrow. My only rush is being to sore to chase bean about and not have my usual bouncy life going on. No rush for poopy nappies and no sleep lol


----------



## misse04

tired of bouncing on ball now lol got so much to moan about Ive reached the lowest Ive felt and not sure why. Seeems everyones had enough now


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My lowest was Sunday. I seem to have picked back up and although I'll keep bouncing on my ball walking as much as I can having sex etc I'm ready when she is. A few more days like today before her arrival would be lovely. Plus having just been to the parent's night at Toby's school it's made me realise how fast he is growing up and I'd like another week or two of just him and us. Going swimming, taking him to the park, cuddling on the sofa watching a film, even just taking him to nursery. 

We're going to go swimming on Saturday morning and granted the weather is nice we're going to go see the naval warfare too. It's like a reenactment thing they do at this park near us. They have boats and planes and a little war scene. Then we can go round the lake in pedlo dragons. I won't be able to do it if she makes her move before then so I actually hope I get to this Saturday x


----------



## misse04

Ive got nothing coming up and finding it impossible to pick Connie up all the time I hate feeling like such a lump if i could enjoy my time with connie I would be more patient but really struggling #(without sounding too much like a drama queen) lol. 

Anyone else feeling a bit sore in that area? I cant really explain the feeling just sore


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah i imagine if toby was at an age where i had to.chase him round i would still be wanting he out lol xx


----------



## Broodypants

I can definitely feel more pressure down there with this one and feel much more uncomfortable this time round, I'm not desperate to get this out though.... Know how much harder life is going to be with two! Am happy to wait a few more weeks!

Am on iron tablets now too, been so breathless for the last few weeks, been on them for about a week but they don't seem to be helping much yet.

Saw the midwife today, measuring a bit behind again but nothing to worry about. All well though, baby head down and slightly back to back so got to try and move him or her out of that!


----------



## Broodypants

Lovely bump! I must take a recent one, the last was 35 weeks can't bloody put it up though cause it won't let me from my iPad, very annoying!


----------



## Mosnippy

I hate you can't load from iPad or iPhone I know there is a backwards why of doing it but haven't learnt it lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Went to watch spiderman an enjoyed it

OH very upset batman comes out on my due date lol


----------



## Broodypants

Lol at your OH! Yeah the photo thing is a pain! I could upload it to photobox or something and post from there but that's hassle at this time of night, maybe I'll get onto it tomorrow. Got to get the laptop out and do my last days work for a &#375;ear, yay!


----------



## Broodypants

I quite fancy seeing spiderman too. Supposed to be going out for a meal tomorrow night but hubby has been poorly so will have to see how he's feeling


----------



## molly85

I hate when the change the superhero actor lol.

I'm an x-men girl


----------



## Mosnippy

I think it's better then original an there is humor which is nice! , 
Yay on last work!! I can saying loving the no work thing haha


----------



## Mosnippy

Oooo love xmen too wolverine is my fav lol


----------



## molly85

i recorded that specially so i could watch it repeatedly. I've still not seen the prequal i feel very part time


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol list of things to do!


----------



## irmastar

appointment went fine, thyroid levels are fine, negative for anemia, measured bang on dates, and only gained 1.5 lbs, but the GBS test was possitive, there goes my wish of no IV during labour I didn't want one unless necessary as it is diffcult to move with it, baby is still head down, so gonna take a 15 min walk as I am also mad at OH and don't want to be home when he gets here from work. He is the sweetest and we rarely fight but sometimes he does stupid things that really get me mad..


----------



## molly85

You don't have to have teh GBS drip they don't test for it here as its normal to have it floating around down there. Baby can have antib's should they need them after birth


----------



## molly85

Yes 2.40 am and I have been kicked out of bed for snoring!!! I only got in it at 12.30! I am fuming and now not tired. Today better be the day I only got 2 hours the night before i had abs!


----------



## misse04

Ohh no :( connie slept suprisingly well and got up at 6.50 which is actually a lay in for me! Still woke up a hundrd times trying to get comfy and having weird dreams.Connies in a very good mood this morning :)and I wake up feeling ok being pregnant, its just by the end of the day when I have nothing to do I get fed up. Only things I have to look forward to are baths and little things lol wish I had a book to read!


----------



## misse04

Also had weird pains in the night and this morning... Not contractions but more of shooting or stabbing pains around what i assume is cervix area? Has anyone else had this or know what it is?


----------



## molly85

yep i think it's everything softening up.

I'm just annoyed at OH now putting me in the position that i am bloody uncomfy but doesn't want me tottling off for a walk or anything that might have me popping but i'm miserable sat around being sore


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm dying to see the new spiderman it's much closer tothe comic this one and toby maguire was rubbish as spiderman and i'm pretty sure rhys iffans will do a better job of the green goblin too. I love x men as well but x men first class was terrible. It contradicted the first 3 xmen movoes and was wrong in so many awful ways. Mosnippy my OH is gutted about batman too. But i'm not a fan of batman anyway. 

Midwife appointment today but scared to leave the house now because (tmi) my bum just exploded lol. It did ot last night too. Could be my clearout so something could happen in the next few days bit its likely nothing.


----------



## molly85

i've ben in there 3 times in 12 hours no explody but half my body weight lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm not a huge batman fan either do I said he will have to go with son lol 

This one is more like the comic an way better then original me thinks! 

I'm still sleeping ok Only getting up couple times to wee! 

I keep getting clear outs then bunged up so I just left symptom spotting now lol


----------



## misse04

Having back pain now. Pretty sure nothings going to happen. Need to get ready, do the housework, seeing my dad at lunch time then have told my mum were taking dog for a long walk lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah i need to get dressed. Midwife at lunch time then pick toby up and tell him about school. He'll be so happy because he's been put in the same class as his friend from nursery so he gets to stay with his mate. And then we're going to my dad's for tea tonight. He lives in a top floor flat ao those stairs might do something. Even if they do take me half an hour to climb lol x


----------



## molly85

lol I'm finishing my cleaning and tidying today i suddenly want loads of stuff


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm want to do spring clean etc but no motivation so still in bed thinking about it lol


----------



## misse04

Spring cleaned sunday so tryin to keep on top of it now although connie insists on rearranging everything so doesn't stay tidy for long! Pains have gone now think probably engaging pains or something


----------



## molly85

Are connie and abs in cahoots?? There are fairies that make mess in my house!


----------



## misse04

Honestly it's non stop mess making even if it's just to put cushions from sofa onto floor she will do it


----------



## irmastar

Wow my 15 min walked ended being 40 min and I felt great after, some strong BH but nothing I couldn't handle. OH went baby shopping after work because he was mad so he went and bought some stuff for LO, he did great even she is his first baby, he gotsome useful things. I think he secretly took my SIL with him but he won't admit it lol


----------



## molly85

well my ironing plans out the window the things pumping out black bits and made a right mess of the board teach me to buy a nice one. £5 tesco next time!


----------



## misse04

Lol 99% of my ironing is done by the tumble dryer!

I'm off for a walk in a min with a naughty baby that needs to go to sleep


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Currently at the hospital being monitored because little miss's hear rate was 190-205 at my appointment but it's fine now...even though she keeps running away from the monitors. Have lost so much plug today i'm seriously wondering how there can b any more left lol.

Looks like all is fine though xx


----------



## misse04

Glad everything's ok maybe she's trying to get out. 

A body has been found on the beach 5 mins from my house in a bin bag, no head legs or arms just a body ergg


----------



## molly85

eww where is the rest and poor person in the bag!

Damn KMB i got all excited there FB crashed as I commented! I can't go and get a new bleding iron now as I'm keeping an eye on neighbours house as she has icky dogs and I'm tiered after last night and todays just ouchyness!


----------



## misse04

No idea where the rest of him is lol

Back from walk.... Still no baby haha on the plus side 1 year old baby has fallen asleep at last!


----------



## molly85

MINes awake and bombing about like a mad thing considering what to feed her as we are having lasage later dog food would be wrong yet convenient


----------



## misse04

Sure it's just as nutritious as a jar? Lol


----------



## molly85

it may have more meat in lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just walked back from my mum's, bloody knackered! And in about 10 minutes I'll get picked up by my dad lol. 

Definitely think I need an early night tonight. Get back from my dad's, put Toby to bed, have a shower, watch a couple of episodes of game of thrones and go to bed!! That's my plan for tonight x


----------



## molly85

atleast your out


----------



## misse04

Lol lots of protein Connie slept for over an hour! Baby eviction starts tonight


----------



## molly85

lol She's got egg, waffle and beans! Maybe not healthier.


----------



## misse04

Connie had egg for first time earlier, she hates it! and now shes spitting her dinner out watching OH struggle to feed her lol cow!


----------



## molly85

ooh she's had it for quite some time she loves a scotch pancake!


----------



## misse04

whats that? lol


----------



## molly85

it's an american pancake! tehy are thick and puffy and now i want one lol or even a normal pancake


----------



## misse04

I know! I could sooo eat pancakes now!! Mcdonalds breakfast pancakes....Or normal pancakes with lemon and sugar! MMMMM I had a plate of stawberries and 2 yoghurts for dinner lol


----------



## molly85

lol well that should give you runny bum we're having a tesco ultra cheapy lasagne when matt gets in


----------



## misse04

Made tom stir fry but smell of it made me want to vomit yukk. Desperate for pancakes now!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Jo I guessed right, golden drummers for tea at my dad's lol. 

Just waiting for Toby to finish his chocolate bar (my dad gives him one every Wednesday) and then it's off for story and bedtime then I'm going to have a lovely shower. 

Need this baby out of me before too long. She's getting so big that even sat up the pressure of her weight makes me feel sick and faint. It's like when you hit about 25 weeks and try lie on your back and you get that horrid feeling from the pressure...I have it constantly now. Doesn't help that my blood pressure is getting quite low too. Just want her out her making me tired rather than in there making me tired lol x


----------



## molly85

I'm a freak i can lie on my back still!!
Ohh the drummers you know what i have to buy now??

Sorry Misse at least they are easy


----------



## misse04

I'm off for a bath and a massage OH is tidying kitchen and washing up... wonder what hes after :haha:


----------



## molly85

if your having a bath he'll be getting it lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I still sleep on back too it's comfy 

I been enthrawled with me grey all afternoon! Bad girl I am lol 

Wow had a lot of posts to catch up on!


----------



## stardust599

Here's baby stardust!

He's very good, really easily startled by an movements near him or noise or light! He just likes to be left alone in his little corner :rofl: I felt awful leaving him while sorting DD so tried him in the ring sling and he absolutely screamed like I never heard before. Same if we carry him anywhere in the house - he hates the stimulation, maybe just cos he's early! We went a walk in the pram with DD and he hated it. So he spends most of his time in his basket in the corner. and just comes out for feeds and quiet cuddles xx
 



Attached Files:







alex.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## molly85

Awww your onto a winner!!!! I love that jumper where is it from?


----------



## molly85

Hehe I zoomed in it's hand knitted!


----------



## Broodypants

Aaas Stardust, he's gorgeous! I think all they want to do is sleep when they are early! We had the opposite with Erin cause she was so late she was much more alert then I expected for a newborn!

Not much happening here today, had to do some work from home on my laptop, quite a few BH but nothing out of the ordinary. 

Had pasta for dinner yum yum, tried to take the dogs out earlier and got rained on and bitten repeated by a horrible fly, had to run away from it in the end! Must have looked stupid if anyone could see me!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe stardust he's like a little doll. He's so gorgeous!!! COngrats again!!

And yeah...just let him sleep and be quiet lol sounds like bliss that you don't have to carry him everywhere but he'll probably be up for more cuddles and walks in a few weeks time when he's a bit bigger. Love seeing the babies, can't wait til the rest of us start popping so I can coo lol x


----------



## misse04

Awww hes lovely I'm so jealous you have your baby.. 

Just had baby eviction attempt 1 and wont be doing it again.. I'm sore and it was very uncomfortable I had my bum up on pillows after to try and get the swimmers up there after hahahaha was going to go to sleep but realised i was starving so came down for cocopops.


----------



## Broodypants

I can't be bothered with any kind of eviction until 40 weeks! I'm too lazy! I tried everything other than castor oil last time and nothing helped!


----------



## molly85

lol post :sex: munchies


----------



## kmbabycrazy

haha. I get hungry after sex too...and it makes me want a cigarette and a beer...sometimes I think I should have been a man lol. 

I am settling down on the eviction attempts. Still keeping at them but not so strong...would like to have this last weekend before baby comes. xx


----------



## molly85

Can i please que jump then?? we have just done teh bag. it's a very boring we are not stay here bag


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha. I've changed my mind back after tonight. Lol. Had a horrid couple of hours. Been in tears the entire time from being so uncomfortable. Really want to try and enjoy the last couple of weeks but I constantly feel like I'm gonna pass out, or be sick, or both. The weight of her and pressure of her is just too much. It's been horrid!!!


----------



## irmastar

Congrats agai. Stardust, Alex is gorgeous!!
KM that is how I been feelingfor the past month even standing up the pressure is too much, I constantly feel like I'm gonna pass out, and my pressure is being low :shrug:...I'm exhausted OH got off early from work bc of 4th of july and we did some swerious baby shopping, I think we r ready I just need the diaper bag I forgot it lol


----------



## misse04

I'm so ready now! ... and 100% given up on eviction attempts... It didnt work! All we could do with getting is a playmat, weve got a small pack of nappies but my friends got a box I'm buying off her, need to pick that up.

I've got 2 very full up hospital bags to take everything just incase. Now I'm worried that I'm not going to be able to handle it and give up on my water birth.. I really want one though


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Not impressed. Barely slept I was so uncomfortable and little miss wouldn't stop wriggling. Why can't she realise it'd be much nicer to keep me up from out here than in there plud there'd be more room and I'd give her cuddles lol. 

I spent most of last night in tears I was so uncomfortable...I am seriously considering the castor oil if I have to do another week lol. But I'm actually too chicken and afraid of pooing in labour lol x


----------



## misse04

I would go for castor oil but really couldn't bare the side effects! I have proper period pains today so maybe he's working his way down. And after last nights conversation I actually went to mcdonalds this morning for pancakes and syrup lol I figured if I'm going to be pregnant for a few more weeks may aswell make the most of it. And I didn't sleep either KM lots of peeing and noisy seagulls and 4am!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I didn't even get up to pee. I was just so uncomfortable. 

Nothing was helping whilst I was up so I thought I'll go to bed. But get to bed am still uncomfortable and she wakes up and starts wriggling!!! OH came up to check on me I was crying so loud he could hear me from downstairs but nothing was helping. He's so wonderful he just sat and cuddled me whilst I cried.


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww little Alex is just the cutest he looks tiny!! Congrats again! 

I have woken up not feeling pregnant! Lighter my bump seems to have vanish is that baby dropping you think? It's weird! Feels like I have no stomach but he is still there so weird!


----------



## molly85

Yup Mo that would be one baby in place seems mine likes to get me all excited when dropping into place little sod! 

Hugs KMB getting you back for that lovely rest yesterday hope she sleeps when out at the right time!

Anyone got exciting plans for the day? I have an iron and board to buy and maybe some jeans for little man he has no new born trousers!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Got to take Toby see his school this morning he has a class and everything. And then I said if it doesn't rain again and it's dry then we'll go on the park for a bit afterwards. Then it's back here to tidy because the house seems to be getting messy again and I've totally slipped on the washing.

That's my exciting plans for the day lol x


----------



## molly85

Thrilling huh? i'm actually researching the board how ruddy sad is that


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just told OH that if she's not here by the end of the week I may well be sending him to pick up some castor oil lol x


----------



## misse04

Ive got a friend coming round and going to get some washing done. Living the dream lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol I should tidy up but when standing I have pains so resigned back to bed an my second mr grey book! Addictive! Have to go to shop later tho :(


----------



## misse04

the third ones the best! :)


----------



## molly85

wahoo got my ironing stuff! seem to have come back with a floaty dress thing for a water birth and some bikini bottoms that undo at the side! tried the dress it's to big!!! Im usually atleast an 18 on top and it's XL!


----------



## misse04

Ohhh ive ended up giving up and just packign a bikini i already had lol.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have got the second two grey books but not the first so can't read them until I get the first. Sounds stupid I know. My MIL got me them for my birthday but didn't get me the first one because they didn't have it at wherever she bought the other two...don't know why she didn't just go to a different shop?! Dying to read them but have no pennies to buy the first book!


----------



## molly85

I didn't have one but i had teh top it's blue and white striped so i thought nothing else went get some pink bottoms lol especially as they had the undoable waste


----------



## misse04

The first ones on amazon for £4 or could try ebay.

My bikini undoes at the sides ... it has little bells on it :dohh: lol So ill sound like a cat or something in labour


----------



## molly85

better than a cow lol


----------



## kittylady

Congrats stardust on little Alex!!!!

I think I'm the only one that is happy to wait until my due date then. My hospital bag is packed and theoretically we could go now but the house is a mess, I only went on maternity on wednesday and I just want to get things done this weekend. We are also broke so it would be handy for it to wait until the 14th (38 +3) when we get paid lol :haha:

Plus I'm driving to manchester on Tuesday and am the only one who can drive whos going so I need it to wait until after then :haha: (I know I'm bonkers for agreeing to this at 37 + 6 :dohh:)

I hope you all give birth soon but I'm quite happy to be last if you all want to go ahead of me lol :winkwink:


----------



## misse04

So envious of how laid back about it you are! Wish i wasnt in such a rush I cant help it though.

:haha: cow is probably more fitting!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah me too misse. I really wanted to enjoy the last few weeks of this pregnancy. I wanted so bad to just sit and chill and treasure the last few weeks but I'm dying!!! It's absolute torture!

Got all excited because I was having period pains earlier, but as always they disappeared. My get back on my ball, and have another go with the pump tonight. My OH's mate's wife has just told me to try Rosemary Oil in the bath and that was what worked for her. First time she tried it she got in the bath and was having contractions in the bath, then when she got out her waters broke. Baby was born just a couple of hours later...couldn't hurt to try right? x


----------



## misse04

Read about rosemary with Connie and think it raises blood pressure so didnt want to mess about with it... 

Anyone tried clarysage oil? Lol

Think were getting desperate now


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have been using clary sage oil but had fuck all and I have quite low blood pressure at the moment (90/40 at last midwife check) so could do with it raising a little lol x


----------



## molly85

I now have high blood pressure work induced. i give up


----------



## misse04

Going to have ANOTHER bath tonight as I have nothing better to do with my time other than wait for this baby.. this time i can have bubbles tho as had to wash my hair last night lol so sad!


----------



## molly85

lol I am expecting NCT leaflets to deliver might have to do that tomorrow now


----------



## misse04

We've got baby group tmo.. just realised got allmy washing to put away tonight ergg my least favourite thing in the world! Also have heartburn and feel sick, thanks life! lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have to do.some washing tonight and tidy the living room once toby has gone to bed x


----------



## misse04

Living room needs a good tidy too. Just done the kitchen now to put washing away... exciting life i lead!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I cleaned the kitchen earlier, oven and everything lol x


----------



## molly85

Think I just ate to many dried apricots. Yummy but now i feel sick


----------



## misse04

Ive been wondering what to eat.. couldnt stomach dinner the smell of it made me feel sick.. now im hungry had cocopops earlier and it didnt fill the gap and just seen that tmos plan for spaghetti has gone out the window as the mince went off today erg!


----------



## molly85

is it actually off? i just put it in the freezerand cook from frozen needs a sniff first though


----------



## misse04

not sure will smell it tmo lol. I'm making dippy egg and soldiers haha


----------



## molly85

ewwww


----------



## kmbabycrazy

egg and soldiers YUM!!!

Yeah I freeze mince then just defrost it when it's needed otherwise I'd always let it go off I'm terrible at stuff like that lol x


----------



## misse04

Well i usually get all my dinners on monday planned for the week and usually good at checking dates on things to make sure they will last but have missed thuis one lol


----------



## molly85

i've had in date chicjken thats gone offi just inspect it. meat from the btchers doesn't have a date


----------



## Broodypants

Evening all! How are you all doing? Sorry to see no more babies arriving yet! Hope they do soon for those who are fed up! Kitty I'm with you and happy to wait a while! I'm actually getting very nervous about having two to look after! 

We had a lovely day seeing friends in the morning and afternoon, Erin slept really well last night which makes such a difference to our day! We are both in good moods which helps no end!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I hope she comes soon too after the last two evenings. I can't stand anymore I am in so much pain!!!


----------



## molly85

massive pelvic pain and cracking all last night! not a happy mummy at all. took me so long to get out of bed and now we need more loo roll i've been that many times i'm loosing weight!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Me too Jo. Another night of tears and tossing and turning and screaming! Woke up by a thunderstorm and got excited...Yes a thunderstorm...might do something. Two cracks of thunder, two flashes of lightning and that was it...shit!!!

Feel incredibly sick too :(. Supposed to be going shopping this morning and to OH's dad's this afternoon but it's pissing it down. And I really don't want to go to OH's dad. Can't be arsed to sit there pretending to be amused whilst he calls me fatty and tells me how huge I look and how uncomfortable I must be...thank you captain obvious!!!!


----------



## molly85

point out something obvious on him or go into way to much detail about stitches lol usually shuts the twats up.

my dads popping in for a cuppa lovely the house is a state again.


----------



## misse04

Managed baby group and glad we got out for a bit.. now time to do housework as i swear I spend my life doing so! I really cant be bothered, so time to give Connie her lunch and get on with it... havent got anthing she can feed herself which is annoying


----------



## misse04

Right not going to get my hopes up but am losing lots of plug, tiny aches so really getting on with housework now! :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm having a rest. Just been round town and then food shopping and I'm absolutely exhausted. Having cramps but got to go out again in a minute to OH's dad's...YAY (*said with a huge amount of sarcasm!). 

I just want to go to sleep :( can't be bothered cooking, putting the washing on or cleaning but really need to. Taking Toby swimming tomorrow morning. Can't wait because I'll finally feel like I can take some weight off x


----------



## misse04

Connies finally given into sleep when OH took her out in pram. So I had a chance to finish the house which is finally done. He got home from work early which was handy. Going to have a curry tonight! So excited Ive been craving one for ages!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well ladies here is my 38 week bump and hopefully the last bump picture I take lol. Had a bath tonight with half a bottle of clary sage oil. Joking lol but it was definitely more than the recommended 10 drops. Did some nipple stimulation whilst in the bath and nothing but weird crampy feelings in my cervix lol. Gonna have a cuppa then bounce on the ball for a bit x
 



Attached Files:







38.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## irmastar

cute bump!!!! I have being having mild period like cramps since yesterday, and OH keeps wanting to do dtd every day, I tell you this last month we being at it almost every day..I don't wanna do it bc I wanna get to 40 weeks but if I keep agreeing to it I doubt I will lol man...


----------



## molly85

bouncing away here to! i think he just likes bouncing and thinks my cervix is good for it!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My OH can't keep his hands off either and even though I want this baby out of me lol I'm far too uncomfortable to even think about it. But tonight's been a little better. Must have been the bath of clary sage oil lol. Maybe I'll treat him to it teehee x


----------



## irmastar

My bump and tighs full of stretch marks:cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1006.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0996.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Your bump is lovely...so neat. Not looking forward to having to show off my stretchies at the pool tomorrow. But the water will take the weight off and swimming is supposed to help bring baby down x


----------



## irmastar

thanks!I wanna go swimming to take the pressure off but it is gonna rain the rest of the week. sometimes I feel my bump looks like I'm having a boy, even at my baby shower everybody was saying the same thing..I regret not asking at the rest of my scans if baby was sure a girl now I keep thinking I might pop out a boy, I wouldn't mind as I wanted a boy, but all the pink stuff, it will be funny


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have that paranoid feeling all the time...that she'll pop out a boy. I can't afford a whole new wardrobe lol x


----------



## stardust599

I unsubscribed by accident again then couldn't find this thread on my phone - oops!!

No more babies yet then :-( I want someone to chat with. I'm tired. Alex is being good though, gets a little unsettled with wind sometimes but generally only lasts an hour or so. And last night he was much better and actually slept a little bit between feeds! He's feeding 2.5hourly though cos he's so small and he takes forever to finish a bottle then ages to wind and then 15/20mins to settle down so by the time I get him down I only usually have about an hour - an hour 15mins before he's awake again!

It's DD who's being naughty and making things difficult. She's not napping and so grumpy and naughty, refusing to do anything and just being a little bugger really. I hope she settles soon. She doesn't seem phased by the new baby and I'm spending plenty of time with her too so I think it must just be teeth??

Also, I wanted to warn you ladies off EPO. It's the only thing I can think of that could have made my waters break early as I'd been taking it orally and had used it internally until I had that bleed and pains a week before and had stopped taking it then they settled down now I look back. My sister started using it too and her waters broke at 38weeks on Weds but baby suddenly dropped and turned breech as he wasn't engaged and she had to be rushed off for an emergency C-Section. It's the only thing I can think of that could have changed things for us this time as in our family and in my sisters 2 previous births and mine too the waters have broken right at the pushing stage or have had to be ruptured late in labour. So I googled it and have found some studies linking EPO to to PROM, arrest of descent (baby getting stuck on way down) and ventouse etc. Another one I read said that EPO had the potention to weaken the sac containing the amniotic fluid hence PROM. So possibly for messing with nature I got an early baby and my sister ended up with a section and this has never happened in our family before :-(


----------



## molly85

Girls do not laugh. I got stuck in bed! needed a 5am pee went to roll over and a combination of pain and just not being able to move stopped me! My pelvis had locked open! Matt was at work this could have been disastrous! I have no idea how i got up but took over 10 minutes to do it. I have messaged my MW as it's just dangerous being home alone with a 1 year old and getting paralysed in bed


----------



## misse04

Oh no hope that gets better my hips have been killing!

my bumps completely dropped from 2 days I've got 2 37 week pics to put up but I can't do it until I get in im just on my mums iPad and can't figure out uploading pics. OH didn't have work today so I layed in til 10 and had about 12 hours much needed (even if uncomfortable) sleep :)


----------



## molly85

theres really only one thing that will sort of my pelvis. and he's not obliging


----------



## misse04

I have the same problem lol but I carried on with bad pains in hips for like a month after Connie so hoping I don't this time


----------



## molly85

ohh I don't really remember having an issue after abby I think iwas just relieved to be able to move again


----------



## misse04

this is in 4 days difference... explains the aches lol
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 0









37 +4.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

you dropped your ball! I can't decide whether to get mat to do a knacked on or not with my freaky bump skirt. 

All looking round and lovely


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just been swimming. Am really tired, pelvis is killing me but got to go walk to my mates to pick up the moses basket stand as argos have been fucking my sister about with the one she was supposed to be buying us. And then I have to walk to my mum's. 

Really hope she comes soon it's getting so frustrating. It's a week until the day I've always thought she was coming so we'll have to see if I was right. Toby thinks it'll be Wednesday so I hope she likes her big brother and listens to him haha. Tried checking my cervix myself last night...no hope couldn't feel it all!!! So it's not looking positive.


----------



## misse04

We went into town today and then had to leave because i went dizzy and sick ergg then braxton hicks really bad so got myself at it and its all gone now :( Need to stop kidding myself with these signs. Lots of presure in my bum lol think his head must be resting


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have a swollen back...its weird :-\. It hurts too and am having braxton hicks x


----------



## molly85

God it's all down hill from here. 

Spoke to midwives about last night, got to go in if it happens tonight or get hold of MW to bring consultant forward


----------



## misse04

I would have a nice bath KM. Ive been thinking I might myself. Ive never had somany baths in my life just feels nice on my back lol. 

Hopefully it doesnt happen again. Not long now!

I seem to have convinced myself that ill be going into labour any day and seem to have forgot my due date is over 2 weeks away


----------



## molly85

hope not getting abs up in the middle of the night would be a real pain if they say come in


----------



## molly85

Bath does sound good as does sleep


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'm tempted to get in the bath...some more clary sage time lol. OH has promised me a nice massage later too. Might convince him to do my pressure points and see if accupressure works. Your supposed to do each point for 10 minutes at a time and I just can't be bothered lol x


----------



## molly85

how many points are there?


----------



## misse04

hmmm might copy yuou on accupressure idea... think ill do some googling


----------



## kmbabycrazy

There's a couple there's a video on youtube if you search accupressure to induce labour it's the first proper video. The frame that it shows has a foot in it x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Also...there's one on your back...it's the first soft spot above your bum if that makes sense (it will do if you watch the youtube vid) and if you massage the webbing between your thumb and first finger that is supposed to help too x


----------



## misse04

https://www.ehow.com/how_2070244_induce-labor-acupressure.html

using this.. were on to round 2 lol


----------



## misse04

well that resulted in some sore spots! now onto bouncing and swaying on ball whilst watching harry potter.... still no baby lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well touched on some of the accupressure points. Will do some more later. Also just DTD so letting all that ahem soak up lol. Gonna have a brew and then have a bounce on the ball. Can't see anything happening tonight though tbh x


----------



## misse04

lol I'm not that desperate! The thought of it makes me want to be sick!


----------



## molly85

OH has just seen me in ball action filthy b*stard!

they could well send me in this week to get popped so i think anything will do now!


----------



## misse04

ohhhh lucky! Wish there was a sure way to induce labour all this guessing and hoping is driving me insane!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The more I try the further I feel from labour. I think she's gonna be late! :( SO don't want her to be late.


----------



## misse04

I will die if i get past my due date, just looking forward to Mw to see whats going on tuesday,,, probably nothing lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey ladies 

Haven't been on for awhile I been reading just haven't written! 

I started with mensTraul like cramp last night constant bad cramp :( seemed better today but now while watching telly cramps started on an off sharp pains but to close together an lasting 30 sec max but then I got really bad one which hasn't gone away constant cramp contraction whatever should I be concerned? Walking makes it worse so put myself to bed but still there :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Have you taken some painkillers? Try having a couple paracetamol, and maybe putting a hot water bottle on your back. If it doesn't go away ring the hospital. But it sounds like how my false labour started about a week before I had Toby. Could be that? The best thing you can do is keep an eye on it for the next hour then after that make a judgement. If it's worse ring the hospital if it's the same or better try get some sleep. Only thing I can think to suggest I'm afraid hun. 

I'm off to bed now to wake up tomorrow and be yet again disappointed that nothing happened in the night lol. Finally got our moses basket stand today so now it's all set up it really is a matter of all we need is the baby! WHY WON'T SHE COME?!?! haha. (obviously I know it's because she's not ready lol)


----------



## Mosnippy

Thanks have taken paracetamol an in bed monitoring it :( very erratic 

Hate this!!!! Lol 

Good night all


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I can imagine hun. It could just be your body getting ready for things. You'll feel these types of pains more in the last week or so before baby comes. Could mean it's close hun. xx


----------



## irmastar

Hope you feel better Mosnippy. For some reason my bump is very sore if I touch it,hurts. Can I know what you ladies have packed in your hospital bags? I'm so bad at that and really need to pack it,can't remember what I took with DS


----------



## misse04

I had a sore bump the other day too. In my hopsital bag-2 sleepsuits, 2 vests, breast pads, maternity pads, bottles, milk, nappies, wipes, blanket, cuddley toy thing, pjs, night dress, socks, bikini, towel, toothpaste, shampoo, conditioner, soap, little bits of make up, headband, hairband, hairbrush, lipbalm, cooling spray, underwear, tracksuit for coming home, camera, phone charger, pack of knickers, paracetamol and diclofenac, and muslin clothes and bibs :)

Worst night sleep in the world! Literally woke up every 5 mins! Once with bad pains in back and bump that never returned, pelvis pains and god knows what else. Were staying in today to watch wimbledon eat roast and watch harry potter films though so looking fprward to that!


----------



## Mosnippy

We all falling apart at the seams :( lol

I just woke up realising I never woke up for loo so had 7 an half hours straight sleep ... Wonder if paracetamol knocked me out? I'm not complaining lol at least cramp things settled still slight pain but nothing major ,arghh all of this makes me nervous! 

I have pretty much same as Misse in bag , I have also Tshirt boxers etc for OH an then snacks , mini packet biscuits juice boxes energy drink for OH crisps an hobknob bars 

I even packed sudacrem , nipple cream etc


----------



## molly85

Just done my bag 3 outfits for badger 1 in each size from 7.5lb to new born, wash stuff, Nightware which i might change as i don't like it hospitals are to hot for me. trackys at the moment but I will be changing that for linen trousers and a top (I'm not a big fan of trackys don't know why but they don't suit me). A towel for my hair. Oh a blanket and muslin for badger plus changing stuff, I'll arrange him a small changing bag to so we have extras in the car. i have some brekky bars and energy drinks for OH and he will have to sort himself a change of clothes etc


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have in my hospital bag 3 vests & sleepsuits for LO, a hat, a cardigan and a blanket for LO. A towel for LO, a towel for me. Yoga pants to come home in, cheap underwear, a nursing bra, breast pads, maternity pads, lip balm, shampoo, body wash, hairbands and hairbrush, nappies, cotton wool, ipod, camera, phone charger and clean t-shirt for OH. That's everything I think. Feel like I've got loads but have actually cut it down haha. 

Getting desperate for baby now lol. Last night was the first night we had the moses basket all set up in our room so waking up to it looking all cute but completely empty was horrid...come on Lily, we're just waiting on you now x


----------



## molly85

Aww i think i've sworn at the crib a couple of times as it's right in my decrepit way to get out of bed. I am now sad I won't get to enjoy my last week or so of being a mummy to one We need to get some fruit and veg then we are going to grandmas unless abs has a nap! she will then fuss over her rather than me have to lift and chase her. sh's so fun to playwith but I just can't do it without screaming when i move


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Am having a rather emotional day wishing this baby out. Feel so so sick and just want my baby girl here :'(


----------



## Mosnippy

I keep crying an having mini panic attacks ... First baby an all lol an then with all these cramps I am having I start to panic more lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had some pressure in my lower back and just feeling really sick. Wish it would just turn into something. Not going out today anymore so am gonna get on the ball and do some of my pressure points see if anything happens. I doubt it will but at least I'll feel like I'm doing something other than sitting here moaning that I want her out!!!


----------



## molly85

Nothing like reality hitting! I've sorted my teenage baby sitters this morning though no one is going to be able to help with the getting up if OH isn't here very glad my little bean is a good girl and will wait for mummy.


----------



## Mosnippy

You can rig a handle or something next to bed you can use? Or prop your ,stress at an angle so you not completely flat?


----------



## irmastar

Thanks for all the suggestions, I think I'm ready to pack my bag if I can get to do it ughhh. Is anyone here planning to take arnica after birth?? I'm thinking on doing it but don't know what to take if 30c or 200c.


----------



## misse04

SNAP KM! Feeeling sooooo sick and probably the most angry day ive had. I'm in the worst mood, ive got no reason to be and I cant seem to drag myself out of it. I'm in desperate need of my hair cutting I havent had it done in over 4months and would make me feel better so hoping i can have it done tmo. I want to paint my nails but I cant effing reach and everything and everyone seems to be annoying me.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Toby just cheered me up a bit. I was washing up and had my iPod in the dock playing quite loud. Jerk It Out came on and he jumped into the kitchen and did a crazy dance. Made me laugh so much!!! Got a banging headache. Gonna make a cuppa now and then bounce on the ball for an hour before I make tea.


----------



## molly85

I have loads of pillows etc just can't get comfy with them I basicall have to either roll off the side or on to my knees lol no dignity here


----------



## misse04

Aw Connies driving me nuts and she needs an early night! I'm starving and dont fancy anything to eat! but had a nap and not in such abad mood as earlier.


----------



## molly85

Abby is in bed but talking to herself! 5pm i was yawning now I'm fine gah


----------



## Mosnippy

We luckily had left over roast pork from dinner so just had that on sandwich :) was yummy! 

I got blood test in morning midwife Tuesday consultant an hematologist Wednesday , step daughter prom on Tuesday evening arghhh busy week lol


----------



## molly85

Ohh the proms! the most important social event lol


----------



## misse04

I'm drinking fanta mmmmm lol. Food shopping and roast at mums tmo, MW tuesday then waiting for baby for the rest of the week!


----------



## misse04

plus strange gurgling noises in my stomach


----------



## molly85

lol I'm board of waiting!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I had strange gurgling noises in my tummy too turned out to be diarrhea lol. Back is killing me right now. Just watching some scrubs and having some weird twingy feelings in my cervix. More plug loss today but still nothing bloody. OH is going to rub my feet later and do my pressure points there. I've been doing the ones on my hands on and off all day. Seems the only difference is the twingy feelings and an increased need to pee lol. 

She's definitely one comfy baby. I just can't imagine after how I felt this morning if in two weeks time I still wake up to an empty moses basket how bad I'll react lol. 

She has been quiet today though so could mean something x


----------



## molly85

put a bear in it!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> put a bear in it!

Haha x


----------



## molly85

the crib has a huge bear in it i still swear


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha it's so frustrating. Just want my baby girl here x


----------



## misse04

same... zero sleep again, seriously annoyed, feel like im losing the plot


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Woke up at 4am to pee and couldn't get back to sleep. Gave up at 10 to 5 got up and cleaned. By half past 6 i had hung the washing out, put another load on, did last nights dishes, cleaned the kitchen aides, brushed and cleaned thw kitchen floor, cleaned the cupboards inside and out, tidied and hoovered the living room, cleaned the bathroom and took the bins out and cleaned them. Chilling with a brew and watching scrubs on netflix now x


----------



## Mosnippy

Wanna come over to my house now???


----------



## misse04

Productive morning then! I'm going to have housework day tmo, I'm so tired!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am shattered now. Did all that on 4 hours sleep. Gonna have a break.from eviction attempts today at least until i've had a nap. Don't wanna b this tired when i go into labour lol x


----------



## molly85

Morning! got about 7 hours straight here but have text midwife so might be the last for a while!!!! lovely day involving ironing planned. I have still forgotten my flaming camera batteries so best do that today. 37 weeks my final target has been reached. I know sounds really odd but a few friends who have had close pregnancies delivered by 35 with issues so 37 was always my target just to get him nicely cooked now we are ready to launch whether the house is or not lol.


----------



## molly85

Ahhh gone in to panic mode seeing MW at 2.15. I'm now worried over what clothes i have in my hospital i hate long nighties and no good for bfing what does everyone else have in the pj department? I seem to remember over heating alot when i had abby so shorts might be better and comfier


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have been having weird pains this morning. They feel like contractions but only last about 10 seconds and every time I have them I lose some more plug...it's getting darker too and seemed a bit browny the last time so looks like I might be getting closer to having an actual show. Think I'll do the pressure points again as they're the only things I can think that may have caused it x


----------



## molly85

ooh goooo you! all quiet here except for panic


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm at shopping centre having slow ... Really slow waddle just had subway hehe treat after blood tests this morning 

I got a strappy nighty that is easy to pul down over breast an then pj bottoms with strappy top do I can do the same an then just a gown to cover up lol 

I haven't gotten any nursing bras an my boobs keep growing so hate buying an then they don't fit few weeks later, 

I put waterproof sheet on be over weekend as don't wanna ruin mattress murphy law would be if I don't have one my waters break in bed lol they are horrid!!!


----------



## molly85

i put the winter quilt on ours just in case. I think i'm going to sort out some more pgs my button down tops have never fitted. I have the nursing bras from having abs and some sports ones that will just about do the job i think


----------



## Mosnippy

I just bought the comfiest undies from m&s feels like I'm wearing nothing lol 

Bought OH a cigar an wrapped it with a little soppy message gonna put in hospital bag ! He is quitting smoking when baby is born but thought that was a nice traditional thing to give him


----------



## misse04

Hmm I never think of my labour starting by waters breaking lol I just assume I will get contractions forever before that happens lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I didnt want to take the chance being new mattress lol I knew sods law if I don't have one my water would break on it! I know only 10% of woman's waters break before contractions but rather spend 3 quid then hundreds on matress lol 

All my walking around has killed me lol but think OH is taking me to Toby's for tea as I'm craving beef big time lol


----------



## misse04

Yeah nit worth the risk...I need to invest in one lol

Were at my mums for roast lamb mmm :)

I've turned into a needy, angry emotional wrek. And have sort of had words via text with OH all day about him never saying nice things or sending nice texts etc. Think I've had enough of feeling shitty and huge and feeling down. Must stop myself going off on one... Went for long walk over the common opposite my mums and it's hills and bumpy bits .... Not even braxton hicks came from it lol.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My pelvis feels like it's breaking in two lol. I'm just shattered. Finally got the first fifty shades book. £3.99 from Sainsbury's. So sat in my trackies, slippers and reading that now. That's the rest of my day lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

I feel the same Misse not compliments or lovey stuff but he did just post something sweet on my status so will give him a break he doesn't do hearts an flowers lol 

I finished the 3rd book of fifty shades an didn't enjoy last book to be honest , but won't say anything enjoy the read! 

After my walking I feel the same I felt like my pelvis is stiff an I been kicked between the legs! Not comfy!!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm usually terrible with books that are written in first person. Because usually the main character is whiny and self involved but I like her. She makes me laugh and she loves the same things as I do. Hardly put it down since I started x


----------



## misse04

Really?! The last 50 shades was my favourite I loved the end! Lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Hmmmm don't want to ruin it for km but I didn't like it that much an style of chapters was different lol not like the other two lol


----------



## molly85

filthy bunch lol. 

I've seen MW been sent to consultant on Wednesday eeeek might be this week.

I would seriously love to do the walking but done very little today and the gooey discharge coming out of me seems to have increased lol


----------



## Broodypants

Evening all! Sorry not been on for a few days, been busy! Its Erin's second birthday today so Bob (oh) took the day off and we went to soft play this morning, he ran around for an hour and a half and I sat on my bum!! Then we had a small family birthday tea this evening and she had such fun playing with her new kitchen we bought, it was hilarious!

Sorry no more babies! How come everyone is getting stressed out before their due dates though? Most babies are late so I am surprised people are expecting to go early! I am sue this one is going to turn up late! I haven't packed my hospital bag yet! Although at least I have everything now.... If I go early I don't think I'll believe it!

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm only stressing at the labour part! Haha As what can go wrong with always does do I am expecting the worse!! Lol 

Happy birthday to your little one!! 

Oh just made me work haha had to help him with his spreadsheets bless him


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's not that we think we'll go early it's just a hope. This little miss is enormous. She is absolutely everywhere and it is agony when she moves so I'd like her out. It's depressing that walking up the street hurts. We took Toby to the park the other day and I couldn't play with him all I could do was sit on the bench and watch sad that I can't push him in the swings. We went to look around his school and I had to keep sitting down. He kept wanting to show me this and that but it hurts. I can't drive so I have to walk everywhere and it's agony to do so. So I get a little hopeful that she'll come soon and I can enjoy being myself again. I want to enjoy her instead of being miserable about being pregnant with her. I know most babies go overdue and I won't be surprised if I go overdue this time. But it'd be nice if she made her appearance a little early xx


----------



## molly85

Labours no issue. It's the ouchyness that bothers me lol


----------



## Broodypants

I am not thinking about labour, can't allow it! Didn't handle the pain too well last time!

KM sorry hon I didn't realise you were having such a rough time of it! I don't blame you for wanting your little girl out ASAP! It was just the way I read things I thought it sounded like the expectation was to go early rather than hoping so I was surprised. When did your son arrive? 

I guess cause Erin was two weeks late anything earlier for me is a bonus, so even if I'm ten days late it will be better! xx


----------



## molly85

I will be going early but I'm lined up for 38 week induction so not really an issue i some how have to get the strength to shift my butt from sofa to bed


----------



## irmastar

happy birthday to Erin!!! I don't mind waiting the 40 weeks for Nicole to arrive, my son was born at 38+5 but I would like for this LO to arrive on her due date, we are tight on money as of right now so wouldn't mind waiting plus on the 30th is my SIL's daughter bday n even tho I love her with all my heart I don't fancy being heavyly pregnant listening to comments on how I look massive, so if LO arrives on her due date I'll have the best excuse for not going.


----------



## misse04

My nephew has arrived! 14 days late at 05 this morning weighing 9.9lbs! :) Im so hoping to get this one out soon. MW today too


----------



## Mosnippy

Wow congrats big boy! Lol 

Nervous for midwife mines only at 1:45 :(


----------



## molly85

jeez we're all in an out of their offices!

Sowwy Happy birthday Erin and Misse's not so little nephew!

Got my lift planned so head out to do a last minute shop. Thought a changing mat downstairs would be handy lol


----------



## misse04

I got a free changing bag from surestart centre that comes with changing mat just where I go to baby group there so will keep that for downstairs I think. Hmm must rememebr to pee in pot before MW lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh pooo forgot about that I don't have spare pot lol damnit have to do it there


----------



## misse04

God trip to card factory needed now! I'm starving but trying not to snack between breakfst and lunch lol... acually think im going to let it go for today I cant wait! Going to watch this morning and hopefully get my Channing tatum fix, best way to start the day then need to get out and get sorted


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Broodypants i went into labour 4 days overdue an he was born early morning of the fifth day. 

Had some horrid cramps terrible diarrhea and feel so sick this morning. Think i'm gonna lounge in my pjs today. Don't have any plans today anyway x


----------



## misse04

After staying in sunday I wound myself into depression so need to get out lol god Im bored of being miserable!


----------



## misse04

Well that was confusing,,, pretty much could be good or bad news lol.
Mw can't tell where he is so he's either breech or he right head down in pelvis but from where he is she can't feel so have been referred for a scan and will see. Slightly annoying I was expecting to go and be told hes fully engaged lol oh well hope the scans this week rather than waiting til next


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OMG TMI but...my bum hurts. I've barely been off the loo all morning. I feel sick and I can barely eat. I don't want to. No appetite. In the 6 or so hours I've been up I've eaten a packet of crisps and an ice lolly. 

I just wish she'd hurry up and am hoping this means she's going to arrive soon. 

I'm just watching Tim Minchin to cheer me up and then I'm going to brave going to the bath hoping I don't poo myself haha. Someone suggested Rosemary Oil to get things started so have got some and gonna switch the usual clary sage for it in the bath today. Tried some more nipple stimulation too but my body doesn't work. It doesn't even cause contractions whilst I'm doing it never mind for them to carry on :(. 

But I've resided to the thought she is going to be more overdue than Toby. She is obviously far too comfy in there though I don't see how. It's so painful when she moves I don't understand why she wouldn't rather wriggle about out here where there's LOADS of room lol. She must already enjoy torturing mummy lol.


----------



## misse04

Sounds like could be something hopefully it is :) I think I'm going to go over now


----------



## Mosnippy

Think I'm the same lol been to midwife all goo measuring good still engaged not fully engaged booked me in go next week Tuesday gain an then they will discuss induction as its so close to due date eeeekkk 

Sat at costa at tesco having someunch an just had a contraction???? 

I have consultant tomorrow so see what they say lol


----------



## irmastar

Misse,hopefully you'll get your scan this week.
KM, your symptoms sound like she is ready and wants to come out.
Mosnippy, I am the same, have Mw tomorrow but all she will do is measure,weight,etc. Then mw again at 39 weeks and she will check my cervix and "discuss" induction,but I know she means "book" induction ha. I don't know if I want that


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have the midwife tomorrow. She didn't think I was going to make it but it seems I'll prove her wrong haha. But hopefully it won't be long after that. Gonna have my bath now. Might take 50 shades of grey in with me and just chill in there x


----------



## Mosnippy

i am so envious you can still bath...i cant get up once i am down haha 

i miss my bathssssss

i have had increased discharge today... alot!!! which i havent had before! 

i should be doing dishes and house but really cant be bothered lol.. might just play games and then wait for oh before going to see Chloe for her prom!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just had my bath. Got out and I was all swollen and itchy and discolured. The swelling in my feet went down pretty quickly and they're back to a normal colour now but the backs of my knees are still swollen and itchy and I'm all shaky too. I don't like it. 

First my lower back, then the backs of my knees...why can't I just swell in normal places?


----------



## misse04

Ahh hope swelling goes down for u. I'm going to have a bath tonight too and dream that hes not breech lol hate having no book to read!


----------



## molly85

I'll be heading for the bath to OH is home so I can not worry lol. I got some Cocodamol to so he can get lucky


----------



## Mosnippy

Back from the hotel from the prom!! Man I hate hormones!! But she looked lovely I felt like a hippo next to all them girls lol some really looked like they should be on smog Marry avoid!! Fake to the hills!! 
I been having loads of discharge an some plug ... Hmmm just lovely haha 

I did t think you can have cocodamal during pregnancy? Well doesn't matter I'm allergic to codeine so that is out lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You can take cocodamol if the dr prescribes it. It's not advised that you take anything other than paracetamol without the dr's say so. But my friend is on co-codamol for contractions (that aren't doing anything other than hurt her bless) and terrible SPD xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Ahhh Ok makes sense! 

Damnit I don't get a lie I. Tomorrow gotta be at hospital at 9 damnit!!


----------



## molly85

MW and consultant both wanted me to have it if i could makes me high as a kite so as matts home thought I'd take advantage over night I'l only have 1 with a paracetamol it's a very low dose. 

I looked at the prom pictures very nice I never went to our prom couldn't be away from lots of the people


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my god. One thing I never expected from 50 Shades was for it to make me cry...damn hormones. Fantastic so far. If only people would stop reading it in the wrong context. It's not "porn" at all it's beautiful. Fantastically written!!


----------



## molly85

lol I only read the write up in it.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's brilliant. 

Having some contractions now. They're not painful but I can feel them. I'm not getting my hopes up even though that's how my mum's labour started with me and this pregnancy has taken after that one in so many ways. But still I don't think it'll mean anything for me. I had them before and nothing happened x


----------



## molly85

Come on lily time to come out.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Come on lily time to come out.

I keep telling her she obviously doesn't believe me lol x


----------



## misse04

The first one made me cry lol. Whos on Facebook? 

Ive come to accept Im never going to have this baby, Connie is going to mums tonight and me and OH giong to go out, notsure what to do yet


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm on Facebook. Add me if you want https://www.facebook.com/krissie.coyne

Well of course my contractions turned to nothing. Got the midwife later. Feel like it's pointless at this point though...don't know why just do. x


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm on to under Franky Coleman 

I have consultant an haematologist at 9 soooo not in mood to get out of bed lol 

I've stopped symptom spotting lol just gonna make list of all that needs to be done an start doing it guarantee bubs will want to interfere so can't finish lol


----------



## misse04

Theres loads of Franky Colemans lol! Ive given up on m,w appointments after expecting good news yesterday lol


----------



## misse04

Found you lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Added you hun. And if you search my friends Franky's on there xx

I just feel like I know exactly what she's going to say and it's just a waste of time. I get it baby's not here yet. She has a heartbeat and she's growing lol. Nothing ever happens. If she could tell me whether I was close or when it would be it would be a lot better lol. I just want my baby girl here. Still feel sick this morning and really achey but feel like it's gonna be forever!!!

Sorry for whinging just really fed up x


----------



## misse04

Same! Iwas actually daydreaming aboutmy MW appointment before imagining something would happen and she would tell me it will be very soon (I know its no possible) lol

I just want the hospital to ring me to arrange scan because its really annoying me now I jus want to know! And if they take too long I could go into labour and be worrying about it, but if he doesnt fancy moving then I may aswell enjoy another scan. Need to go into town today erg! In pain and cant be bothered but want new shoes and OH got Connie some shoes that I dont like so going to take back


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I need to go into town too. Need to pick up a few bits and bobs and need to find Toby an outfit for tomorrow. He's doing a sponsered obstacle course at nursery tomorrow and it's olympic themed. He is supposed to dress in red white and blue or as an athlete or ancient greek. Was just going to fashion a pillow case and get some gold chain to stitch on to it. But I figured he'll end up falling over so going to try and find him a cheap track suit in sports direct or something. Can't believe it's his last week at nursery next week before the summer holidays and then he's going to school. SO terrifying!!


----------



## misse04

Aw thats scary going to school! I ended up taking my nails of already last night had them less than 2 weeks but they were doing my head in.. Lesson learnt dont know why I even had them done I do it everytime and not newborn convenient anyway. Going to wait a couple of months to treat myself to new hair lol


----------



## misse04

Scans booked for 930 Friday morning :)


----------



## Mosnippy

Ooooo not long to go! 

Well all good little boy still only 4/5th engaged so now just sit an wait! ....... And wait!!!!! Lol


----------



## misse04

Aw so frustrating feeling like your getting nowhere isn't it, don't worry too much... Mine might not even be head down let alone engaged lol! 
Went for long walk ending in really painful BHs but gone now! How come you've been up hospital KM?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Her heart rate was high again (200-210) so got sent for another ctg but everything is fine so sent home again. Another afternoon wasted. Now going to struggle with toby's outfit for tomorrow. Can't stop crying today. So uncomfortable just wish she was here. Sick of seeing people due afyer me have their babies and looks like there'll be another by the end of the week as my friend 9 days behind me managed to get a sweep today is 2cm dilated and has been contracting like crazh since the sweep. Seriously want to jist sit in the shower and cry. To top off my wonderful day i have the joy of MIL and aOh's annoying little brother and sister coming over in a bit. 

Sorry for the terrible typing i'm on my phone x


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwwwww :( she will come maybe she just needs a bit more baking ! To perfection xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know and it makes me feel worse that I want her here. Lol. I feel so guilty that I am so sad she's not here and she's not even due yet x


----------



## Mosnippy

Awww it's Pnly normal I am getting uncomfy now to ! Part of me wants him here an other part says Nooo enjoy child free life a little longer lol 

Hate these emotions!!


----------



## misse04

Dont feel guilty its not just you. I hate being pregnant. I dont even feel like I can move anymore. Ive got literally no energy I want to sleep all the time but trying to chase Connie around which is getting impossible, everything hurts, and i spend my days being angry with everyone, wanting to cry and being generally fed up. Theres quite a few people I know due the same time as me and If they go to labour before me I will not e eld responsible for my actions lol. Especially being my second Ive asolutley convniced myself he would be here 38-39 weeks. Well the first date Isaid was 14th but doesnt look likely now... Hmm that moan went on for a bit long lol


----------



## irmastar

Mw appointment went fine,everythingl looks good next app on the wpth gonna get checked if I am at least 3cm dilated I can book for induction if I want to, I have a week to think about it but sad because next appointment Iwill be seeing another mw as mine will be out of town :/


----------



## misse04

Americas so different to here! They leave you hanging out as long as they possibly can here before theres any mention of being induced lol.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah misse the first guessed date of her arrival has been and gone. My sister said 10th. Me and OH said 14th but we don't think that looks likely. My dad thinks 16th...doubt that too. MIL thinks 21st which seems more likely. Seriously getting to the point of desperation where I'm thinking of asking someone to go get me some castor oil lol...but I don't think that would work either. 

OH just stuck up for me and put his foot down with MIL telling her that she WON'T be visiting us as soon as Lily's born. She took it so personally like I knew she would "this is my first grandchild don't you dare push me out. It's grandparent's rights." She does my fucking head in!!! It's not a right at all. All I want is a day or two to settle why is that too much to ask? We are seriously going to text everyone saying we will let you know when we are up for visitors and if anyone comes before we just won't answer the door!! She was talking about how she'll come round and take Lily out for the day so I can get some rest. Yeah it's fine to do that IF I ASK but to just assume that that's what you'll be doing...grrr! She was telling me what I will and won't feel like and up to, how to breastfeed properly, all this stuff about babies. I don't think she understands the fact I have actually done this before. I knew my day was just gonna get worse. Really want a chinese but don't have enough cash on me and can't be bothered going out to get it and some cash...just gonna have a shower and read the rest of the first 50 shades book and have an early night I think.


----------



## Mosnippy

Km order online at just-eat.co.uk you can pay online an then they deliver I use them all the time!! Lol 

An omg cheek of mil at least j don't have that worry!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

None of the chinese resteraunts in the area use just-eat. It's shit. Loads of the others do but the chinese take-aways don't :(


----------



## misse04

Lol I was going to say try jsteat. Cant u pay by card over the phone? 

MIL is a cheek!! God That would wind me up. Hate how people think its their god given right to come and see baby as they please


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know and the fact she jumps straight to it's us pushing her out. OH tried to tell her it wouldn't just be her it's everyone and she took it so personally!!! Grrr. Gonna get a curry instead because I can get it over just eat lol x


----------



## misse04

mmm jealous lol


----------



## Broodypants

God she sounds like fun Km! I don't have any inlaws, which is a bit sad for Erin but no one to get all stressed out with either! 

I have a shitty cold! Started as an annoying cough and has now turned into a cold, hope it shifts quickly, don't fancy dealing with the tale end of it near my due date!


----------



## Mosnippy

I had a curry tonight lol hotter then I normally have lol 

Can't make up my mind of he is sitting lower I have so much more pressure down below then I did this morning but bump looks the same lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I always get pressure down there and think she's engaged but she never is :(. I had curry too. It was yummy, but hot and very filling so couldn't finish it all. Did pick out all the chillis and eat them though lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Molly / jo has Been really quiet today hope she is ok? 

I suppose the only thing we know is they going to come at the exact moment they intend to lol 
Hope you feel better soon broody


----------



## misse04

Ive been thinking the same wondering where she is. Anothernight of going to bed and waking up stil not in labour lol. Need to go into town today after avoiding it cause of the rain yesterday. We went out for dinner with our couple friendss last night just to the pub. I ahd steak and chips btu onion rings kept me up wth heartburn most the night!


----------



## molly85

I'm here. Matt was doing my nesting yesterday while I pottered and grumbled at the pain. I say a registra at the hospital who wouldn't even check me over and made a fuss in my notes about not using stupid support belt which is designed for standing and walking not playing, sitting and driving which I do more of. So now I have to go back next week unless some miracle happens. Not sure she actually appreciates that my pelvis will lock open so i have to crack it closed to move (frigging hurts) or if I just stood up in some how it will give way. I'm alone 80% of the time and no there is no one who can come and stay with me and i sure as well don't want people fussing over me when if he was ready we could induce if he's not waiting not so much of an issue as Idon't want a section so don't want a ballesed up induction. grrrrr


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Having cramps and horrendous diarrhea again. The pains are stop you in your tracks kind of pains. Bit toby has a sponsered obstacle course at nursery this morning and i need to take him to nursery and then go and get his costume sorted and then go and get him changed and watch him do it. I just think she's gonna bloody come the one time i don't want her to lol x


----------



## misse04

Lol not long to go for all of us.. Although slightly depresing to think of it aspregnancy could be 42 weeks!

And KM thats why I have been making plans in the hope he will ruin them lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha. We went and I've been struggling so much, barely making it to the toilet on time lol. Ihave had horrid diarrhea which has led to some awful pains even making me think contractions at times and have been sick. Hopefully it's my clearout and she'll be here in the next few days. 

I know. I keep losing loads of plug and having lots of discharge but I find a sanitary towel a day is fine. Bought a packet of 14 today but they were on 3 for 2 and OH said why don't you get 3? I was like there's 14 in this packet...she better be here in the next 2 weeks!!! Lol. Well we'll see x


----------



## irmastar

KM-Lily is such a diva, announcing her arrivals so many days in advanse lol,she better be here in the next 2 weeks ;). Well it is 5:53 am here and I am been up since 4:40 with cramps not that painful but painful enough to keep me awake n my tailbone hurts too,have had the feeling that I need to poo but nothing comes out,sorry TMI. So timing the cramps I am getting since with my son I leftto the hosp with no pains but got them in the middle of the drive(the hosp is an hour away) and relaxing with a chamomile tea.


----------



## irmastar

OMG..I think this is it for me girls!!! contractions are from 4-2 1/2 minutes apart and have increased in intesity..today is not the best day to go into labour, it is rainning so hard, been watching the news and traffic+accidents everywhere..oh why is my hospital an hour away???grrrr. gonna ring my clinic in 10 min when they open see if I can get checked there just to make sure this is it, instead of driving all the way down to hosp to be turned down.


----------



## Mosnippy

Eeeeeekkkkk good luck hun try keep us updated if you can!!! 
hope this it it!!! 
Xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Wow Irmastar. Good luck and keep us updated. Can't wait to hear your news...even if I am raging with jealousy lol. 

xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Anyone else super super tired? Past two days I just can't get outta bed , just want to sleep :( even if I force myself out an up I really can't do anything an go back to bed :( so much for nesting :( lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm a bit better now but I was like this last week. Didn't want to do anything just sit on the sofa/in bed. So glad I've started buying things I can just shove in the oven lol can't be arsed to make something proper anymore lol x


----------



## misse04

Good luck irma! I'm with KM soooooo jealous! 

And I got lots of housework done today but it's not nesting only cause I have to lol I'm also shattered and could sleep all day!


----------



## irmastar

Sorry lol is about the same gestation time my son was born. Just got sent to the hosp from clinic so gonna go home and get the hospital bag. Yesterday I started feeling not like myself so I went for a walk and ended up walking for 50 min and then dtd, so maybe that helped? Lol I will keep you posted


----------



## Mosnippy

Ooooooo good luck drive safe!!!


----------



## misse04

Ohhh honestly sick with jealousy! :haha: No really good luck hope it as quick amd painless as possible!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Good luck hun xxx

Argh in so much pain when she moves. It feels like my whole stomach is going to snap. In an attempt to contort myself into a position where my waters will give up and just break (lol) I'm going to actually attempt to paint my toenails later lol. I feel really off today and just need her to come. Losing SO much plug and discharge today and my stomach is achey. Don't think she's coming though because she's been quite wriggly (ouch) but I am having a major clearout day x


----------



## misse04

at least your having signs lol I've got nothing! Looking forward to scan tmo though. Pretty sure Im going to make 41 weeks now


----------



## irmastar

Definately active labor 4 1/2 cm at 1:20pm, leaking fluid too..


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Exciting stuff xx


----------



## misse04

Good doing well then! :)

Right I've got a TMI / embarrasing question. I've had loads of pressure and bits of pain like eletric shocks or shooting pains in my actual vaginal wall. And I looked earlier (whilst attempting to shave lol) and it looks weird like everythings been pushed down and a tiny bit out. Anyone know what this could be? I googled prolapse and it doesnt look anything like that its just a tiny bit out but more just looks lower if that makes sense?


----------



## Mosnippy

hmmmm not sure what that could be... maybe ask your midwife? might just be everything pushing down, i keep thinking about having a look down there..when i have to do the whole shave thing again...that is just a mission lol 

oooo irmastar good luck and one word!! pussshhhhhh.... cant wait to meet the next peach!!


----------



## Broodypants

OMG!! How exciting Irma!! Hope it all goes well hon! 

Oh Mo I have to give some serious care to down there, it's a mess! I haven't been to get waxed for ages, I hate shaving makes me so itchy! I should try and go soon!

Hows everyone else today? Erin was so grumpy this morning! We almost had a supermarket meltdown, but not quite. Not had to put up with that yet, not looking forward to the first one. Thankfully she went to bed nice and early tonight so feeling much less stressed now!


----------



## Mosnippy

I wish my oh wasn't so wimpy an just do it for me lol I will do it on weekend again .... Unfortunatly thanks to having pcos anyway I have high hair regrowth chin the works an now pregnant it's like super growth it's horrid!!!! An the cream I had for my face to suppress it I am not allowed while pregnant :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am well achey and tummy jas been crampy all day but no contractions. She's really wriggly today too so don't think it'll be any time soon. 

Had a lazy evening just watching telly with OH but bedtime now definitely. So shattered!


----------



## molly85

Go Irma!!! 

MY friend had her LO yesterday bloody jealous but I think she hit 41 weeks lol.

Sore, miserable and grumpy I think sums me up and it's not even 7 am! I want to walk the dog without the buggy but have no where to put said child that goes in buggy! We are getting a maternity tour tonight so that will be fun MW is now of the opinion I should just do what I can within reason to get my little pain monster out! 

Do none of you girls use hair removal cream your aim doesn't ave to be so good and way less itchy!


----------



## misse04

I didnt think you could use hair removal cream in that area? lol
I cant believe I actually managed to do a pretty good job. Scan at half 9 so fingers crossed. not sure what will happen if he is breech?


----------



## molly85

lol I never thought to look lol. I don't go probing it in far safer than shaving damn that would be messy not pg lol and I use a sensitive one. I know after birth it can't be used for a while but then I don't think i'll care lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I used cream for bikini line as haven't found one that says you can use all over lol 

Good luck for scan misse


----------



## molly85

jeez what happens if he's breech is that you in for the duration? 

I generally do anything that would stick out and remind you of the secret garden before it was unlocked lol. don't give to much of a toss where i really cant see


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol to fair I can't really be bothered, If I go into labor will have shower shave legs that's it lol make sure all fresh , it's generally trimmed anyway lol mw I'm sure don't care lol 

Although my mom said in her day you got given enemas an had to shave down there


----------



## molly85

oh yes ifit needs a shave though they can do it. far better view lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Seriously you won't care about your legs being shaved when you're in labour. You lose all dignity and you don't care. When I had Toby they wouldn't let me have a bath because they didn't have a shower curtain for it. I was like seriously you just watched me push a person out of me do you think I care if you see me in the bath? I was fuming because I was so shaky I couldn't shower properly so just kind of stood under the water hanging on to the rail. I couldn't wash. Can't believe I'm due in a week and for the first time ever I just can't see her coming in that time. Maybe I'll see if I can read all the fifty shades books before she comes. Almost finished the first one not picked it up for a couple of days though.

Hope your scan goes well misse and that he's not breach and Irma I hope you are holding your little miss and that everything went well x


----------



## misse04

Scan went well he's head down and measuring about 7.8lbs :) so pleased! Since everything was shaved last night this is my daydream lol.... Well ideal situation is we get Connie to bed at 7 then waters break so I can get in the bath and get myself ready then once I'm ready go into full on labour and contractions every 4 mins go to hospital and be 4cms and allowed to stay in then within 5 hours him be here then be able to go home soon after haha... Dream on!


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol fabulous dream!! 

After two days of being in bed I managed to blitz kitchen an now sorting laundry out need to go to tesco as have kiddies tomorrow an mil for dinner Sunday.... If My son loves me he will come out before then to avoid that lol as there is family drama so she just going to sit an moan an sulk lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I had a dream a while back he would come on 16th lol do will see if that happens 

As we plan to go out for dinner Monday while we still can


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We've only had a few predictions of when she'll come. My sister said the 10th-WRONG! Me OH and OH's little sister all said 14th- seriously doubting the likelihood of that right now. Dad said 16th- I doubt that too. MIL said 21st and is looking the most likely. But my childish immature side doesn't want her to be right lol. 

I want to go into labour today because OH has just sprung it on me that his friend is coming round tonight. The house is a tip, I can't be bothered to clean. We don't have DS tonight and I just wanted to slob about in my pjs and read. I don't like her either. She's OH's best friend but she obviously has wanted more at least (possibly still does). I think most people I know have asked if something has happened with them in the past because of the way she is with/about/around him. I trust him completely but she looks at me like I'm a bitch every time I'm with him. The first time I met her was at a party at her house and her mother spent the entire time telling people loudly and matter of factly that it's a shame OH and her daughter never got together because they belong with each other. And she just sat there looking at me with evil eyes and a look that said "yeah I think so today". Usually I'm fine. I put on a civil face and I'm nice to her. But right now I really can't be bothered to be glared at. Especially not in my own house whilst I'm already so uncomfortable!

Sorry for the rant x


----------



## irmastar

Glad to hear he is head down misse.
Well Nicole was born on 7_12_12 at 38+1weeks, at 10:55pm and she weighted 7lbs5oz, will tell you ladies my story when I get home it was craaazy but glad she is finally here.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

irmastar said:


> Glad to hear he is head down misse.
> Well Nicole was born on 7_12_12 at 38+1weeks, at 10:55pm and she weighted 7lbs5oz, will tell you ladies my story when I get home it was craaazy but glad she is finally here.

Congrats. Can't wait to hear all about it xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww cOngratsssss!!!! Can't wait to see the little one!!! Xxx


----------



## misse04

Congatuations Irma

Sounds like hell KM I couldnt be bothered with that! Fingers crossed for labour tonight! My first guess was 14th (not likely now) everyone elses go from 21st-1aug... cheers lol If im stlll pregnant in august i will jump out a window!!

Saw someone I know up hospital when i was having scan, shes due 22nd and she had just gone up there and her waters had just broke... once agin sick with jealousy lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well she's not shown up so turns out I didn't need labour to save me lol. Not that I'd have minded if it came anyway haha. Finished the first 50 shades book today too. 

I'm so frustrated this evening. Her movements are agony and she keeps getting hiccups and I just want to scream I have never bounced so hard on my ball and I'm still going. It's so horrid. 

It's strange but today is the least real so far that it's felt. I just don't actually believe that I will have a baby in the next couple of week. That there's a baby inside me. That I will have 2 kids soon...weird. 

Just want her out so bad!!! But like I said before I don't see it happening in the next week. I think i'll end up going over again. Anyway back to bouncing and screaming at my stomach telling her to just stop moving lol. It really does hurt SO bad every little movement.


----------



## misse04

I'm having same problem! Last few days I can sleep where his movements are so painful. I've decided to bounce tonight too as i havent in ages. Had pains earlier for like 2 mins and then they went! Also need to win the 59 million tonight lol


----------



## misse04

I cried at the end of first one lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I got a bit teary but we were at FIL's and so held it in lol. 
I'm being rather aggressive on the ball too haha x


----------



## misse04

I gave up to lay on sofa and watch harrypotter lol may get back to it in a bit


----------



## misse04

Having pains again, not going to get my hopes up though lol


----------



## kittylady

Congrats Irma !! :thumbup:

I have had cramps and sickness/loose bowls/backache but no proper contractions so not expecting baby this week. I have a funny feeling about 39 weeks but that could just be in my head lol :dohh:

Just think, in one month we will all have our babies nomatter how we have to get there. Thats what keeps me going :)


----------



## misse04

That keeps you going? The thought of another month makes me want to kill myself lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

misse04 said:


> That keeps you going? The thought of another month makes me want to kill myself lol

Haha. I'm watching a film called Drive it's gruesome but pretty good. Especially since it has Ryan Gosling in it. Always a plus lol.


----------



## Broodypants

Congrats Irma!!! Can't wait to hear all about it and see her xx

I hav heartburn from hell today! Chewing gaviscon like there's no tomorrow and it still hurts!

Had a nice day though, been out shopping and doing some bits whilst Erin has been in nursery. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## kittylady

I feel like a month is not that long but I'm going day by day and trying not to think about it, just occupy myself. :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Kitty is this your first???? 

Well done Irma! My friend had her baby last night to.

Had my hospital tour such a shame no labour while i was there would have saved a journey lol. My midwife called me stoic lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I was going to ask a similar question who else is having there first apart from me? 

I been loosing a lot more plug today an tonight my tummy just feels diff even little man is moving diff an nearly got sick :( been in bed cuddling with OH :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've been like that today. Lost loads more plug. Her moving seems different and I have felt off and even more sick than usual today. Off to go to bed in a second and watch a film I think xx


----------



## misse04

Pains turned into nothing! Was meant to be my lay in today OH got upat half 5 with Connie and I couldnt get back to sleep! Convincd myself i had won the lottery ( which i didnt) lol gong to walk ound the shop in a min... need bread!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

misse04 said:


> Pains turned into nothing! Was meant to be my lay in today OH got upat half 5 with Connie and I couldnt get back to sleep! Convincd myself i had won the lottery ( which i didnt) lol gong to walk ound the shop in a min... need bread!

Oh that reminds me I need to go to the shop this morning too.

We've got a busy day planned today and hopefully it will take my mind off of the fact I was convinced she would come today and now i'm very doubtful she's ever coming lol x


----------



## molly85

We have to go deliver some nct leaflets, I have 10 epo's left ( noticed my moods way better since being on them)

not like I'm sore enough I just smacked ,y little toe on back door it's either nicely bruised or broken wahhhhhhhhh


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I ran out of EPOs and had to buy some more the other day. 

Feel like crying because there's yet another thread of someone having their baby who was due after me!!! I am so jealous I could scream.


----------



## misse04

Same! Today was my day! lol.Its because all our familys bdays tend to have something to do with 4/14 .... I think Ive mentioned lottery numbers before Ive already got too many so next date would be 21st same as Connie lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm in so much pain though. I get a new midwife on Wednesday so I might lay it on thick and ask if she'll at least try to give me a sweep. It's only 2 days before my due date and she's big so hopefully my new midwife will be nice and do it x


----------



## molly85

My gut dates the 20th so less than a week.


----------



## misse04

Aw after my good mood day yesterday m bad mood has made a hasty return lol and I'm fed up again... Also connie has her first pair of proper shoes and is now refusing to walk in them!


----------



## molly85

awww did she have pram shoes before? I Got abs some nice party shoes yesterday they are proper hard solds unlike her cruisers


----------



## misse04

Yeah she's had a few pram shoes but really I just leave her in socks most the time lol


----------



## molly85

LOL I think I just have an odd shoe wearer she doesn't even take socks off! 

Matts on nights so trying to see if I can persuade little man todays a good day to come out. HAlf a can of pineapple, my herbal stuff and my lovely pain killers all taken while sat on the ball not that being engaged is an ssue he's happily down there


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am using the fact it's lovely weather to distract myself from wanting her to come lol. We're going to have a picnic and feed the ducks at the little lake by our house and at 3 they have a naval warfare reenactment on the lake so we're going to watch that too. Then off to my mum's for tea.


----------



## molly85

Ohh that sounds fun! Night shifts going on here and a napping toddler. might save my delivering for tomorrow as this ball is making me hurt!


----------



## Mosnippy

i woke up feeling rather perky lol which is not normal...cooked us fry up..did some house work now we chilling before the envasion of the kids haha 

put my playmat together to see what it looks like..it was a gift from cousin...while unpacking it the damn rod /arch thingy sprang open and wacked me in the jaw... and of course bleeding happened! arghhh lol


----------



## molly85

lol only one baby product related injury your doing well


----------



## Mosnippy

lol whooohooo...i have no doubt i will have more! im leaving the pram to OH lol


----------



## molly85

Matt got a cut finger from our one hand fold lol


----------



## misse04

Jealous you have nice weather KM, its pissing down here. Me and OH went t get castor oil but chemist didnt sell it lol good thing i think as i has decided when he was in there i didnt want to. Got some clary sage oil instead now.


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol I don't think I want to try castor oil, I think baby will come when ready regardless of what we do!


----------



## molly85

just OD on fruit Misse same effect but far healthier


----------



## misse04

Lol we only have bananas! Off to have a bath in clary sage! lol


----------



## molly85

not bananas lol


----------



## misse04

Wow! If Clary sage doesnt work for anything else it certainly relaxes you I nearly fell asleep 3 times in the bath when i was rudely jolted awake by my body haha and ive never done that before in my life... now feeling relaxed and sleepy and happy. Readyfor curry now even though i would rather have choc spread on toast lol


----------



## molly85

ohh where did you get it from it's dead expensive in holland and barret


----------



## misse04

Holland and Barrett. £9!!! Discusting lol... looks like it lasts ages though... It was a desperate attempt from OH to be honest.. hes almost as fed up as me!


----------



## molly85

what size is it boots do 10ml? I've just read stick it on cotton woll in your pillow and sleep on it keeps the smell going over night. I'm wondering if they will let me buy it though


----------



## misse04

They dont let you buy it... I sent OH in shop :haha: They wont sell it to you if its said to be for someone pregnant


----------



## molly85

damn it. I was going to send MIl but she can be a bit special. did he get the base oil to? I have no idea how you use it in a bath


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I bought mine. And my Rosemary Oil. From boots. Walked in and bought it no questions asked. 

Just running the bath with some Clary Sage Oil. Just has a bit of my show. Nice and pink!!! Got me all excited haha even though it'll probably turn into nothing. 

Had a lovely day today. Her coming would make the weekend perfect!! But I doubt she will turn up...anywho, a nice bath to relax me, and some more Fifty Shades I think. That's the night I have planned x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> damn it. I was going to send MIl but she can be a bit special. did he get the base oil to? I have no idea how you use it in a bath

To use it in the bath you just put 10 drops in your bath. I got almond oil from boots too and mixed some of the clary sage oil and it was like £1.50 for 50ml of almond oil and yeah the clary sage was 10ml x


----------



## misse04

I put some in bath... then waited a few hours, mixed some with some sunflower oil ( i had nothing else your allowed to use) haha OH gave me a bit of a back massage with it and I rubbed some over my bump.... Also brought myself to dtd... so surely something has to happen now lol


----------



## molly85

ooh like a bit of pink show!

ah well dads going to get me some https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pink-Blue-Floppeze-Nursing-Pillow/dp/B002R6GT2S he has just bought me that lol


----------



## misse04

aww thats sweet it looks so comfy!

I've had no signs after pains went last night ... I think I definaltey will be late


----------



## misse04

Had thebest night sleep in ages thanks to clary sage oil lol... did not want to get up this morning!


----------



## molly85

lol I'm just jealous. I'd have been happier if it was Abs waking me up.


----------



## misse04

I'm thinking about going back to bed for an hour when OH gets up to get rid of this headache!


----------



## molly85

mine gets up at 4 to head to work so no such luck. If MIL hada room Abscould stay in I think I might let her go sleep over


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I only just got up...bliss. But had a convincing dream that I was in labour last night. It was so real. Was horrid waking up and it not being real. 

This little miss is not coming out unless it's on her terms no matter how much I beg. My mum reckons she's coming next Sunday...I think I am gonna agree xx


----------



## molly85

single figures for you guys big relief


----------



## molly85

Does anyone else have a Labour play list? 

I've just figured i can put music on my phone. The list I had when i had ABby was rather interesting. The worzels were included and she was delivered to Pinks you and your hand!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Does anyone else have a Labour play list?
> 
> I've just figured i can put music on my phone. The list I had when i had ABby was rather interesting. The worzels were included and she was delivered to Pinks you and your hand!

Yes I have a birthing playlist. Don't know if I'll actually want to listen to it but I figured I'd make one anyway. Feel horrendously sick this morning. Just want to throw up...and pass out!! I feel so ill :(. Kinda glad Toby is going out with his grandad this afternoon so I can just curl up. It's so bloody warm in this house though it's horrid!


----------



## molly85

I'd like warmth i'm just cold. waiting for abby to wake up. Ineed to get my EPO andacushion if i can find one.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Okay change want to throw to actually throwing up...yuck. Feel like shit!


----------



## molly85

oooh come on lily give mummy a rest or just plain hard work and get a jiggle on


----------



## Mosnippy

I have 4 kids an a mil today an not in the mood as woke up moody an the 12 year old girl who is going on 45 is doing my head in an really need to bite my tongue I wanna stay in bed!!!!


----------



## misse04

OH got up at hlf 8 and I went back to bed til 11 lol felt so much btter besides hips waking me up every 5 mins!
Then we dropped Connie to my mums at 1 for an hour and went to toby carvery now back indoors weathers grey so going to watch harry potter 6. The torch comes here this evening and carries on tmo but not sure if i can be bothered to go see it


----------



## Mosnippy

I didn't bother to see it when it came here


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've sat on the couch in my my pjs all day feeling sorry for myself. Oh I swapped the sleepsuits in the hospital bag for ones up to 10lbs because I definitely think she'll be around 9lbs and even though the smaller ones still MIGHT fit I'd rather not test that at the hospital with no back up sleepsuit. I've left the other vests in as mostly I'm worried about the fact her legs are long. That's the main reason I don't think her sleepsuits will fit. 

Still feeling sick but haven't thrown up in a while. Having some cramps but think that's just from my stomach being pushed when I was throwing up. Just gonna have a lazy day today and do nothing I think x


----------



## misse04

Yep thats me on the sofa for the day too.. going to go put some pjs on and eat my twirl :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Ugh chocolate...can't even stomach the thought right now. I am hungry though. Think I'll get a lolly ice as it's the only thing I can stomach right now.


----------



## misse04

Managed to do my nails again.. once again somehow had more trouble with my hands thn my feet! Period pains and backache all day think maybe hes just moving himself down a bit lol I'm under no impression hes coming any time soon


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yep I've been having cramps all day but not even the tiniest part of me dares think they're anything more than just cramps lol. Still feel sick but all of a sudden came over incredibly hungry and just scoffed a ham and cheese sandwich without even thinking about it haha x


----------



## misse04

Good thing youve eaten tho. Connies having a nap so got an hours peace! Going to have another bath tonight its the only time im comfy


----------



## molly85

Abbys in bed to snap so will get her dinner when she's up we have eaten already. I am working my way through some cream cakes I have lactose intolerance so this should be fun.


----------



## misse04

uh ohh! We just had poached egg on toast.. Connies eating some now ... sort of


----------



## molly85

I have a chillie allergy so the curry option would be dangerous. My parents raised me on Curry so would have to have chillies in to have any real effect on my guts. The smell of yoghurt makes me gag so couldn't have that. Now I just want to gag full stop lol. 

I hav been getting some tweaky muscle pains so thats new


----------



## misse04

yuk.. Pains are driving me nuts... they get me at it then disappear!


----------



## molly85

these aren't what I know as contraction pains so more interesting lol. Yay lunch time eclaires have worked now eating an apple see if i can keep momentum


----------



## misse04

I fancy some lemonade :( mmm


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had some crazy pains earlier, think she may have dropped a little as I can now feel her hiccups in my bum and that's never happened before. Had a right boogie in the kitchen with Toby whilst cooking tea and have had a couple of pains since but I am in no doubt that it will of course yet again turn into nothing lol x


----------



## molly85

off to the shop then. I want to go for a walk but hate screwing up abs sleep routine


----------



## misse04

i'm in pj bottoms and Connies off to bed in a min so no shop trip for me


----------



## molly85

lol i would


----------



## misse04

OH is having none of the hints for lemonade!


----------



## molly85

our hunt is a brick go get me lemonade

hint


----------



## misse04

Tried that... its too late now anyway i wont be able to sleep lol


----------



## irmastar

https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t492/Irmastar1/IMAG1030.jpghere she is the day we came home. We are having trouble breastfeeding and I have been giving her formula since last night, I put her on the breast first and she kind of feeds then couple minutes later starts crying bc she is hungry, will meet with a lactation consultant tomorrow, I really really want for this to work for us :(


----------



## misse04

Wow shes so cute! Love her outfit! Youve just made me want my one more lol! How was your labour ?


----------



## Mosnippy

Awww she is just to beautiful , good luck with breastfeeding really hope you can sort it as I really hope an want to as well


----------



## molly85

Awww look at her so cute. I feel guilty I don't bundle mine up so they never look that cute!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe hun she's beautiful I hope breastfeeding works out for you hun xx

Got my hopes up for something last night and it turned out to be nothing so am really upset. The stupid seagulls are mating on my bloody roof and have been waking me up since 5am. They're so bloody noisy it sounds like someone moving furniture on my roof!!

Going to drag OH out for a massive walk this afternoon x


----------



## misse04

Dont get me started on seagulls! They wake me up at 4am every morning with their random sqauwking! I've got a busy day asda, need to pop into town for new pair of shoes, pop into work for an hour or 2 to do some invoicing and off to see my brothers baby. But roast at my mums tonight mmm :)


----------



## molly85

LOL :sex: seagulls. I've had planes all week jets are just annoying.

I have suddenly got very excited and full of energy I just know I can't push teh buggy so Can't expel it


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OH climbed out of the skylight this morning to scare them off at like 20 to 6 and they went but were back half an hour later!! It's so frustrating!!!


----------



## molly85

Filthy buggers!


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol awww ... You want to live at the sea!!! Lol 


I had regular tightenings ever 10 min last night an thought... Ooooo but nothing fizzled out, oh well off to have hair cut today me thinks an clean kitchen

Or bed might win lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

There is also bird poo all over our bloody skylight and you can barely see out of it.


----------



## molly85

I used to live in Cardiff so had the screachy buggers there


----------



## kittylady

Hiya

Got past my busy week and now starting to wish baby would arrive :haha: so much for not being bothered. :dohh: I wanted to go for a walk but the wethers horrible so cant be bothered. I also need to study for my course but lacking in motivation so just having a rasberry leaf tea and surfing the web. :coffee:

I hate seagulls km, nasty dirty creatures :( we seem to get them here even though I live far from any beach, they're always leaving deposits on my car :dohh:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well it's peeing down so looks like my walk is off :(. 

I was going to walk from my house through town and then walk round the entire sea front (there's two sides there's South Bay and North Bay) and walk back home. It's probably around 4 miles.


----------



## molly85

damn plate of chips with that?


----------



## Mosnippy

Mmmmm chips!!! Lol 

I can't be bothered to go out either in this weather it's pants!!! 

Keep getting pains radiating from hips not pleasant sighhhh , well least have midwife tomorrow wish they checked us to see if we starting to dialate or not!


----------



## misse04

Yuk I'm happy not to be checked, they can keep their hands out of there as long as possible! Lol

Treated myself to new shoes and feel like I have a whole new wardrobe! Crappy weather here too will prob take dog out with my mum later. Had a bit of a nightmare did all my shopping earlier and trolly fell over off the curb so was probably very funny for other people watching me trying to pick it up and put everything in the car!


----------



## molly85

eugh never seen that happen before but I think I'd cry.

I've just had to call up hospital Stonking head ache even after paracetamol been told to drink a pint of water and calle back if I still feel like crap. I generally feel all floaty and sick. Been to loo a couple of times to.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Stomach is feeling really tight. We had to walk back with all the shopping as all the taxi ranks didn't have a car free for about half an hour and couldn't be waiting. Just gonna sit with a brew and chill and then we need to go to the bank and we're going to go on that walk. 

Got the only text I've had from my dad about the pregnancy (just because he's not very phone savvy and we tend to just speak on the phone or when we see each other)...wonder if it's because today is the day he had down that she'd be coming lol x


----------



## misse04

Ohh I've still got no signs. It's proper raining here I'm just my mums with a j20 lol going to sit and do nothing but wait for dinner at 5 :)


----------



## Mosnippy

I hate the waiting!! It's doing my head in lol 

My mom guessed yesterday's date I had a dream it was today but doubt that ... So we wait!! Arghhhhhh


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I thought Saturday so did OH. My sister thought 10th...both been and gone. Dad says today. MIL says 21st and my Mum says 22nd...we'll see. 

Right...am off to see if I can't walk this baby out of me then lol x


----------



## misse04

I'm thinking 21st now. Just took connie out in her pram round the block to get her to sleep. Only 5 mins tho lol


----------



## misse04

It's weird I said to my mum earlier it seems the closer I get to my due date, the further away it seems he will be here... Think it's because I thought. He'd be here by now


----------



## molly85

Yikes got sent for preeclampsia bloods all ok but looks like I am now immune to paracetamol and the cocodamol could be the cause in the first place even though I had one over the counter strength one last night. I'm out of pain relief options. 

Then did check him over all good on the monitor and now 3/5ths engaged and stuck


----------



## Mosnippy

Ooooo he is on his way put!! Thus good bit shit on painpills!! 

I'm hoping my little man is engaged more tomorrow


----------



## molly85

LOL typical i have the rubber pelvis and he glues in there lol.

Atleast Consultant can't demand I take anything more now


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well we walked about 4.5- 5 miles in total today. I doubt it will have done anything but at least now I'll feel justified in crying if she's not here by Friday lol. We did some really steep hills and lots of steps too. 

Treated it as our last night out and we stayed out for tea and went to the cinema. She had me in agony for most of the film. Wriggling like she was trying to tear out of my stomach. Took all my strength not to just break down in hysterical tears in the cinema. I seriously just wish if she is that out room that it is tearfully, agonisingly painful to me for her to move that she'd just come out already!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm off to triage :( haven't felt lo move for few hours an tried cold water an poking an nothing :( 

Panic is not the word!


----------



## Mosnippy

Little bugger all is well with him just being otherwise!!! Moved up a storm as soon as connected to monitor!!!


----------



## kittylady

Hiya

I had that mosnippy, I didn't feel movement so I went in and as soon as the monitor was on me baby went mad.

I have a funny feeling about 39 weeks so wednesday 18th to tuesday 24th is my guess. 

I have more people telling me what the sex is, today people thought it was a girl, yesterday a boy, I think it depends on what I'm wearing :haha:

I am also 3/5 engaged and the midwife said the baby should stay put though no internal exams as of yet. My next appointment is the 23rd if I get there. 

I've had period cramps on and off today but they've gone now, had nausea on and off for a few days and a few cases of loose bowls, today I lost some plug but no bloody show,also lower backache on and off, I think this child is mocking me :haha:

Just need to wait now :coffee:

Just going to


----------



## misse04

Glad hes ok! Someones got to have a baby soon! I actually gt up a million times last ight thanks to Connie waki up for no reason so many times and peeing a billion times!


----------



## Mosnippy

It's horrid :( I was like do I don't I .. Eventually said stuff it and called triage poor OH has has 4 hours sleep an now has to drive to Wokingham I am not please but he insists on going :( he was hoping last night was sign maybe he was on way as my lower back is killing me :( 

I have midwife today 

Kitty I am going to say girl lol with each day I'm becoming more fed up as I am getting more uncomfortable :( 

But I guess we nearly there girls xx


----------



## molly85

Aww Mr Mosnippy isn't far from me, they bloody do that Mo it's a pain in the arse you feel like such a plank as they strap you down and then baby kicks up a fuss.

Not loving 3/5ths engaged ouch! Iam being naggged to death to drink my body weight. At least now I know Matts home and I can wake him if I want at any point


Hope you enjoyed the film despite Lily being naughty, I can't imagine howhorrible the pain is this one hurts enough!


Lovely dream last night that I had my show, only a sodding dream lol


----------



## misse04

Hate annoying dreams lol were going to see ice age tonight :haha:


----------



## molly85

Oh god you'll pee ya self and think it's ya waters!


----------



## misse04

Probably! I cant wait to see it, Connies off to my mums to so I can sleep past 5.30 tmo!


----------



## molly85

oohhhh, does she have her own room there? Abby hasn't stayed out over night yet and I don't know where she would stay


----------



## misse04

She does have her own room but my mum keeps her in her room in a travelcot for some reason lol


----------



## molly85

Yeah I'm not sure ABs would sleep in with the inlaws. IF she needs to stay this week end BIL is away so thats a bonus she can camp in there. even if it does smell like teenage boy


----------



## misse04

I'm hoping i go into labour when Connies in bed so MIL can come round here instead of having to pack her off.

Anyone else sit there thinking .. I could go into labour now.... or now.... or now jus waiting for osmething to happen every second lol No wonder its going so slow. Hvent got MW til thurs either so need to find stuff to do to fill my days up


----------



## molly85

nearly passed out in the shower I thought that would be a fine time, matts in bed. Abby seemingly wanted a nap and the dog is pointless. No one to make noise to get help and I'd be stuck in there. 

I am now wishing I had a natural labour so i have a foggiest what to expect


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I do misse. Actually its more please go into labour now or now...or now lol. 

Mosnippy i wish that little miss would quiten her movements down sometimes but i know i'd panic if i didn't feel her move for a while. But tbh i think ot means your next. They tend to go quiet a day or two before they come as they're saving their energy. I hope she comea between now and friday because i want her to come on a day nobody has guessed but i don't want to go overdue x


----------



## misse04

Im off to meet my nephew today atlast! SIL had a bit of a traumatic delivery and i didnt want to be one of the people that turns up or pesters to come round. So off to get ready now Connies asleep!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe...babies. I want mine here lol. I can't imagine how I'd feel holding a newborn that wasn't mine right now. It was hard enough 4 weeks ago but now she's ready and just not willing to come out I think holding a newborn would be absolute torture!...Good luck lol x


----------



## molly85

Awww i've still not held my nephew he was born 2 months ago! His mummy is all worried about bugs and I have a rather runny nose and chesty cough(everything hits my chest so isn't a sign of being ill just me). I hope he encourages little man out to play!


----------



## Mosnippy

I dont think he is coming anytim soon lol 

One thing that is really annoying me is my skin it's like acne explosion everywhere an no matter what I do it's there!! Hate it!!! 

Trying to motivate mysel to get up an clean i need to but so tired lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm meeting my friend for a coffee at lunch time. I figured if she's not coming it's better to actually enjoy the time I have left that I can do what I want rather than sit around the house and mope. Today is usually pj day but if I sit around the house all day I know I'll just end up in tears lol. OH has to go into town on Friday (due date) and I'm proper tempted to make him get some castor oil if she's not here haha. Except he doesn't want me to go into labour on the due date because it's likely she'd then actually come on 21st and he doesn't want his mum's guess to be right haha. I'd like her to come on a day nobody's guessed and the next guess is 21st then 22nd. But nobody thinks I'm going further than that. I do, but I really hope I don't. The closer I get to my due date the more convinced I am I'll end up needing to be induced and having like an 11lb baby lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm praying this one doesn't come on 21st that is oh's ex wife birthday!!!! Arggggg 

Enjoy your outing with your friend!!


----------



## molly85

Eugh does everyone feel like they are going to pop their waters when they stand up? I can no longer sit on a hard chair


----------



## Mosnippy

No haven't felt like that! But can't sit on hard chairs either! 

Maybe babs will come soon! I keep joking to OH of I squeeze bump real tight to see if I go pop haha


----------



## Mosnippy

He scolded me for cleaning ! Silly man!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Tell him it'll help baby come lol he might get off your back then. And yes Jo I feel like that all the time. I can't walk up and downstairs, get in and out of bed, or sit on a hard chair without feeling like my waters are just going to pop. But I do them anyway because I'm hoping they do haha x


----------



## misse04

Yes ive got so much pressure it feels like everythings going to pop lol

My nephew is gorgeous.. Connie got jealous and cried until i gave him back so didnt get to hold him much!

Im actually off food today....shock! Same KM im trying to fill my days with plans. I gt down if it sit indoors. Need to wait in for OH new phone to be delivered tmo though, I'm well jealous hes getting new one, my contract doesnt run out til october


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Same here Misse and my bloody phone does my head in. It's a piece of sh*t, but then again I drop it A LOT lol.


----------



## misse04

OH decided to get a blackberry its older but newer than mine on £20 month contract cos his one ends this month and is 35 a month on a sony. also now i can send him photos for free of Connie and Harvey while hes at work


----------



## Mosnippy

Just been midwife.. He is still only 4/5th engaged :( but now lying slightly back to back which explains back ache :( booked in for sweep next tuesday if nowt happens by then! 

Man I super cleaned today floors cleaned an polished kitchen done , now just upstairs to do! But taking a little break lol 

You should download whatsapp it's same thing as bbm just across all smart phones ... Blackberrys are not as good as they used to be loved them but glad I changed few months back


----------



## molly85

Mo do some crawling around should swivel him 4/5ths is ok. get him all the way in there and you'll not want to walk

Great i smell like sperm. new pants and monitor my bits we may actually need to go for a walk!


----------



## Mosnippy

Yeah midwife said sometimes only contractions that push baby further! 

Hoping all my cleaning today does something lol


----------



## misse04

Ive got watsapp but hisphone doesnt lethim download anything, hes had problems since day 1 with this phone. 

And smelling of sperm! :haha: sounds fun!


----------



## molly85

yeah apparently waters can smell like that but now i can't smell it


----------



## Mosnippy

I think they Gould have swabs or something for home use to check if you waters are leaking that you can do yourself!! 

I heard its meant to smell like sperm I know Oh has said it smells vial lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's so confusing...so far I've been told it can smell of nothing, like bleach, or like semen...which one is it supposed to be lol? 

I don't remember mine smelling like anything when they broke them with Toby.


----------



## Mosnippy

It might b different for everyone , I know OH only knows cause his ex wife's waters broke all over living room floor an he cleaned it up lol


----------



## molly85

lol I can imagine he'd have had to use cleaning stuff anyway on that.

I only had mine done for induction with abs and sniffing it was far from my the front of my head. I actually thought i was really ill popped out side and realised how humid it is. Not having a hot flush after all lol


----------



## misse04

Ive been far too hot today! Ice age was good. Im so uncomfortable with a giant head moving about really far down! Time for bath and a goodnights sleep!


----------



## molly85

very regular tightenings but they don't hurt apart from the head budging so not wetting myself lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Ooo sounds promising my back is killing me :( think cleaning coming back to
Bite me in the ass!! Lol


----------



## kittylady

I seem to have nothing when I'm sitting but cramps that get worse if I go for a walk but as soon as I sit down they disappear, I've never wanted to be in pain so much in my life :wacko:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well she is having a wriggle and I am in SO MUCH PAIN!!! I really would rather be in labour! I wish she would just stop or come out!! Really hoped I wouldn't make my MW appointment tomorrow but looks like I will be begging for a sweep after all!! Off to bed....just want to cry right now lol. 

Gonna watch a film and let myself get teary since it doesn't look like OH will be getting of his xbox any time soon!


----------



## kittylady

My hubbys on the console too :wacko:

Got a bit teary earlier, I still have 6 days to my 40 week appointment though (I'm always 2 days ahead because of it having to be a Monday so 39+5) :shrug:

I hope labour comes asap for you KM :hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

We almost there ladies! Just can't believe how quick the last 9 months have gone! Scary!


----------



## molly85

Still here but in pain again over top of the bump and already had 2 loo trips so who knows. IHIs birthday could be smack between his grandparents birthdays both being 18ths


----------



## misse04

Why is it when I have a lay in I wake up at 7?! Oh well i do feel better for a 'good nights sleep' if you can call it that... I'm pretty sure I'm still going to be wishing this baby out at 41 weeks i'm losing the will to live!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Me too misse. MW today...lets hope i'm brave enough to ask for a sweep. I know she's not coming yet because she's not dropped at all... :(


----------



## misse04

I think second babies usually dont engage until labour so could stll be any time :)

Ive got MW tmo I dont know why but everytime i go i think im going to be told hes on his way or something even though I know itsnot possible lol. 

Time to go pick Connie up might go for a walk too, got to be back for 12 to wait in for stupid phone which is being delivered between 12-4 .... specific... not!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lol. I need to get up and have a tidy. Main wonder is...is her heartbeat gonna be through the roof again and am I going to end up wasting another Wednesday afternoon at the hospital?!


----------



## molly85

Lily do you have Doppler excitement?

I popped a list of questions in my notes to remember to ask MW read them before me so I didn't have to initiate weird conversation about her shoving her hands up my bits.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'm going to do that as otherwise I get all muddled on what I actually want to say. And OH has said that if I've not asked by the time we get to her wanting to have a feel and listen to baby he is going to prompt me by saying to the MW "She was wondering actually if she could get a sweep?" Then I can't chicken out lol x


----------



## molly85

lol my OH would never ask?


----------



## misse04

In a seriously bad mood... and for no reason atall... Ive had enough and tried walking connie in her pram earlier and have had zero energy since. Hate cooking dinner. We have home made nandos night, Ive eaten alot today too


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Have spent most of the afternoon asleep or in tears. So ready for this to be over. Got plans to keep me busy tomorrow but there is a tub of ben & jerry's in the freezer ready for drowning the sorrows on friday if shes not here lol x


----------



## kittylady

I am in a mood today :growlmad: got up at 6am for my regular toilet trip, had a lot of cramping and pain, thought that it would be it so tried to rest for a bit, fell asleep, woke up and they'd disappeared. :dohh:

I think it may have moved down and engaged more possibly but it still sucks :(


----------



## misse04

Sounds like everyones in a bad mood then. Its 7 and i want to sit and do nothing but instead i have a mountain of washing up from dinner, and clothes washing to sort out! ergg


----------



## Mosnippy

Awww I'm not in a bad mood!! :( I spent day cooking a south African dish lol I am trying not to think of baby


----------



## molly85

I'm in a bad mood at my faff arsing OH, he doesn't think about anything asks annoying questions and just doesn't get on with anything. 

Soo seen consultant Badger is a bit to high for her to happily induce this week she wanted to reassess but we came to the agreement that no matter what I am going in next wednesday at 10.30 am and will not reappear without a baby. in the mean time I have text MW asking if she thinks a sweep will do anything? Now debating the sex and curry as I can't actually walk


----------



## misse04

I am beyond jealous that you have a definate date and also jealous that someone isnt in a badmood lol! I could barely walk earlier, just got washing up done and have literally one of the worst pains ive ever felt at top of my legs-hips, thinking he might be on a nerve or something


----------



## molly85

Hey get hopeful i had leg contractions with Abby evil but effective
I'm not looking forward to the even sniff of a section but could always happen however i deliver


----------



## misse04

Hmm i actually think I just had a contraction! Rock hard stomach and everything? I wont get too excited though!


----------



## molly85

I wouldn't had a few of them could bounce a coin off it. Curry time, shame it's just a massala


----------



## misse04

Lol Im bouncing on my ball. Need to stop looking for every little thing that makes me think something will happen... no more pains since


----------



## molly85

damn it!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am currently stuffing my face with banoffee cheesecake. Was gonna get into bed and spend the night feeling sorry for myself but OH is insisting we have cuddles and watch telly. I don't think he likes seeing me this down bless him.


----------



## irmastar

Awww no more babies??? They are so stubborn. I wish I could spend a little more time on bnb but a 7 yr old on summer vacation, and a newborn, I just don't have time. I am so glad my mom is here with me so she cooks, cleans etc. I just don't know what I am gonna do when she leaves :nope: we are getting the hang on breastfeeding, it is so time consuming but so worth it, just at night she has 2 bottles of formula or she just won't settle. I will post a link to my birth story when I get the chance to get on my laptop lol...baby :dust: to you all, I want to see more cute babies :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I read your birth story irma. Will take another peak though. And believe us we're trying to provide more cute babies lol. I've definitely hit my low point. My body is teasing me...i've got braxton hicks. Now that's just mean!!!


----------



## molly85

oohh where is it? give young man some pointers


----------



## misse04

Just read birth story... still cant believe no one else as had babies! Time to finish sorting out washing then bed ready to wake up tmo still with no baby


----------



## molly85

bloody hell i only ate the curry an hour ago


----------



## misse04

Did the curry work? lol

Its sunny/cloudydown here today so going to go for a walk atlunch time... not sure why im bothering will probably just give me BHs and get my hopes up lol. Then MW at 1.30..


----------



## molly85

Nah just had me scurryying to loo and gave me evil reflux


----------



## misse04

Haha not quite the desired effect then. I've been sick this morning yukkk. Now off to mw in a min and my stomach hurts!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've been havong braxton hicks on an off since last night and its starting to piss me off. I also think she's trying to get her head further down. So much pressure on the top of my pelvis at the front feels like something pushing down on it.


----------



## molly85

Nope not the plan oh good luck at MW.

Found out mine won't do a sweep unless you go overdue sniff.

We are going for a walk today should be fun


----------



## Mosnippy

:( I'm not looking forward to sweep 

Wonder what the chances are of little one being born on due date lol 

Had sudden diarrhoea now an menstral like cramps an funny watery mucousy discharge sorry tmi lol not expecting anything tho lol


----------



## misse04

I'm still not really having signs ... MW was positive i think?
4/5ths engaged, i know its not alot but better than nothing lol.. Booked for sweep wednesday she did it so my appintment will be one day passed due date.. Shes on holiday fora week from work too but she onlylives round thecorner from me and said she will come to my house for it lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm also only 4/5th mw said that doesn't really say much in terms of how soon you ready for labour lol so basically nothing is until you are in labour lol


----------



## molly85

gah and my consultant was having issues with decent.


----------



## molly85

Is everyone giving birth?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Fraid not. About to go to bed. If you don't hear from me tomorrow it's because I'm drowning myself in ice cream and self-pitying tears. If I go into labour i'll let you know x


----------



## molly85

you damn better!

Done 2 mini walks today and quit the pain killers


----------



## Mosnippy

I been chilling lol Getting a bit bored now running outta things to do lol 

Still getting period type cramps?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am having tge mpst horrid pains in my pelvis. I think shr is trying to get lower but my god its more painful than contractions!!! But if she is moving her head down then hopefully that means it won't be long x


----------



## misse04

:haha: I wondered if everyone was gving birth yesterday. I'm certainly not! And now thinking i could wait a day or so as OH isnt working again this weekend so lay in tmo and im desperate need of one! Although it will be typical I wont be able tos sleep again. 

My mum offered to take Connie out today and im very tempted to sitand do nothing all day but then again might go to baby group this morning I cant decide! I probably shouldnt sit indoors I'll just get annoyed.


----------



## Mosnippy

Well due date is here!!! 

Never thought this day would arrive! He now needs to know he can come out now haha


----------



## molly85

Christ as I thought I'd be induced today I feel like I've hit due date to wahhhhh. I won't hit 40 weeks but by wednesday I will be the most pregnant ever and man am I huge!


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwwww! But I hear you I feel like a hippo!! So don't feel sexy haha


----------



## misse04

Happy due date KM and MOS... I use the word happy loosely lol. My mums taking Connie out at 11 for a few hours. Me and Connie even had an hours nap this morning and she never sleeps this early which was handy! I'm going to chill out and do nothing might sit in the sun in the garden for a bit.. Would be typical I go into labour when i dont actually want to lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I feel vile today. I feel sick and completely worn out!!! 

Just watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang for the 3rd time this week with Toby. Toby is staying at his Nan's tonight so at least we're covered if I do go into labour tonight x


----------



## Mosnippy

I am having weird constant ache in my hips.. Like the being squeezed from inside.. Anyone had this? Lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Km hope little Lilly comes soon for you x


----------



## molly85

probably your body say ah thats 40 weeks baby should out, damn why am I not springing back something appears to be in the way


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am having cramps but they're not regular. Going to take a walk into town later despite the fact I feel like shit!!!

Still feel sick but having a brew and crumpets to see if I'll feel better after. We'll just have to see how the day goes x


----------



## Mosnippy

Hate this waiting now! Before 4o weeks it was easy to say he is not due now he is due I am panicking as at any moment I am going to be a mom!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## misse04

Ive got period pains and back ache but dont know if my mind is tricking me lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I keep thinking the same I keep thinking in imagining it an try do something else ! Don't want to get hopes up! 

Argh ladies this is just agony haha


----------



## molly85

LOL I've just made dinner for later and lunch ready for Abby when she's up. Twinges pottering around i sit down and they get worse i think they are actually out to annoy me!


----------



## misse04

Same my friends been round, my sitting in the sun didnt o to plan seeing as there is no sun! :haha: Still got aches.. wouldnt call them pains going to lay in bed and read mags make the most for my last few hours to myself lol. Got bathroom sparkling but cant be bothered to do anymore housework for now... Maybe were all going to go into labour today! lol Would work out well as i wanted the 21st


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Been round town to pick up a few bits. Our usual shopping day would be Monday so went to get a few things that we will need if I give birth before then and can't be bothered to go shopping. Like bread, milk etc. 

OH just bought a BB gun to shoot the seagulls on the roof lol. They're really pissing me off. Having some pains still but they're really irregular. Don't think anything will happen today. Also got some squirty cream and chocolate sauce for my waffles...YUMMY!!!!

Feet are killing me. Gonna chill and have a bath later once Toby has gone out! Might as well relax otherwise I'll be dreadful in labour x


----------



## molly85

Are we all kicking our older kids out this afternoon lol?

Random off topic but we finally have tooth number 3!!!!!! it's 3rd on excitement list after labour and walking lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Aww bless little thing! 

Well we booked tickets for batman tonight will see if little bug lets us watch it or disrupts it lol


----------



## misse04

aww you cant shoot them :( lol

Pains are getting worse and bump is going rock hard.. Im thinking next few days something will happen. Had a nice sleep and Connies back now so doing us all dinner :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's not very powerful it's just to scare them off. I'm having pains and tummy is going a bit hard but nothing major...really hope she comes tonight but I won't pin my hopes on it x


----------



## molly85

Why does my tummy just go hard anyway?????? snifffffff.

OUch walk number 2 done all strapped up if nothing I have burnt off that big bag of frazzels


----------



## Broodypants

Hey all! Sorry no more babies arrived yet! Not much going on here for me although my bump has dropped a bit which is a hopeful sign! Erin never dropped so this gives me some hope this one will make his or her own way into the world. 

Feel like I can breathe again a bit mre now which is nice but lots of pressure down below which not so good. 

One of my friends who was due two weeks ago is in hospital being induced, she's been in since weds poor thing. They took her down to break her waters and put her on the drip today so I hope things have happened for her.

Whats everyone up to over the weekend? We don't have much planned, got to sort out some more of Erin's old clothes and get them all put away and that's about it! Not very exciting!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Still having pains. They're starting to rather hurt but they have no pattern. Have been having a go with nipple stimulation and it seems to have helped some. Gonna have half hour bounce on the ball, have another go with nipple stimulation then if nothing comes of it after that I'll go to bed. Hopefully I don't get the chance to sleep though. I hope it carries on and progresses...if it's another false alarm I may throw myself off the roof lol x


----------



## molly85

throwing your self off roof might get her out!

i'm just sore with loads of pressure again. 

Are you just going to wait until the last minute KMB or playing safe?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well the pains have had me oooing lol I just want to see if they make me like double over haha. If it gets to the point where I know this is happening I'll probably want to go in because of how quick Toby came. I am a little scared though because my mum told me that she was having contractions with me but if she'd have waited until they were painful to go the hospital I probably would have been born in the car. Because whereas her labour was hours it was only 45 minutes from the first painful contraction to me being born. I hope it's not the same with Lily otherwise she's gonna be born right here lol. x


----------



## molly85

GAh not just me then.it's really quite worrying the rest I can handle


----------



## Broodypants

Fingers crossed KM! I'm slightly worried whether I will know when I'm in proper labour cause of being induced first time round... I should do though I think! We' quite close to our hospital too which is handy


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just in case though my midwife did explain to OH what he'd have to do if he had to deliver the baby...his face was hilarious! I wish I'd have taken a photo haha x


----------



## Mosnippy

Ooooo sounds good! Keep us posted!! Lucky we also really close to hospital! 

I know I won't have a clue if I'm on labour ... Well I survived batman! Baby moved lots had loads of cramping but still nothing significant lol


----------



## Broodypants

Haha would love to have seen his face KM! 

How was Batman? 

We went out for a nice dinner this week which was lovely, booked mum in to baby sit again on my due date as we prob won't be out again for a while!


----------



## Broodypants

Having problems with bob at the minute! Keeps taki me to dodgy websites and flashing up with apple reward pages when I try and switch between threads, very annoying!


----------



## Broodypants

Lol, not bob! That was supposed to be bnb!


----------



## molly85

lol Matt took no notice of what the midwife said so would have been to watch that KMB.


----------



## Mosnippy

Mine keeps doing the same thought it was just me! Wonder whatbthatbis all about! 

Batman was ok I'm not a huge batman fan but enjoyed it more then I thought I would lol but cinema was packed!! Probably be last time we go to cinema an OH really wanted to see it


----------



## molly85

great i got all comfy on my sofa and he's trying to push his way out. the pains reduced now im on the floor but i want to sleep


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm not a batman fan at all don't like the comics and have never been a fan of Christopher Nolan's trilogy (apart from Heath Ledger's joker but only because it was beyond my expectation of Heath Ledger and still think Jack Nicholson's is better). 

Pains have gone and I'm more than frustrated!!!

Had a dream I ended up having twins...that was strange!!


----------



## molly85

Twins freaky. I'm not big on batman more an x-men girl


----------



## misse04

My pains went too... also had a dream i was in labour and woke up gutted that it wasnt true


----------



## Mosnippy

Woke up to hear really awful news from back in South africa my grandfather has died, broke into his house Thursday nIght Friday morning looks like he was smothered in his sleep :(


----------



## molly85

OMG that's awful are very weird! I know SA can be dangerous but you don't expect that


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Omg. So sorry for your loss hun thats just awful. My thoughts are with you and your family hun xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Thanks! Shitty timing an my one aunt doesn't know yet as she flew out last night to uk for holiday with my cousin :( so its shitty situation :( 

Yeah sa can be bad :( its all petty crimes as there is no money , all for laptops an blackberry :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My brother lived in SA for a while with his friends family and he had a gun pulled on him by a taxi driver for money. It was awful. And then they set out on their boat to sail round the world and their boat capsized...it wasn't a good trip for him lol x


----------



## molly85

Ah god hugs!


----------



## Mosnippy

It's not all bad :( it is a beautiful country an miss it greatly but yes it's just getting worse :( 

Oh well have to focus on bubs now :)


----------



## Broodypants

Oh no Mo that's awful, sorry to hear that, that's so sad xx

I had a dream the other night we had another girl, I gave birth and was asking Bob (oh) what we had and he was like what? And I was saying the baby, what sex is the baby?!! And it was a girl!

Hopefully not too long until I find out, am very excited! No twinges or anything like that though.

Baby is quite active at the minute though, lots of wriggling and can feel it right down in my pelvis and lower now, feels very odd!


----------



## molly85

Mo what is your grandads name and does George have have a middle name yet?


----------



## misse04

Hope your ok MO... :(


----------



## misse04

Hows everyones pains? Mine were every 20 mins earlier then went!


----------



## molly85

bit afy, and gunky that's me


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Still having them but nothing else happening. Not getting stronger or worse and REALLY irregular. I give up now lol I definitely think I'll make my consultant appointment on Wednesday!!


----------



## molly85

god wednesday is soo the day. I could have been in today to get checked but wouldn't have got an earlier induction


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm ok thanks misses still in shock really :( just want to be with my mom 

I had funky crops all day but nothing regular I'll probably make appointment Tuesday to :( 

Jo his name was Ronald Courtney William , not a fan of Ronald but I'm thinking of using William as second name as hadn't decided on one yet 

Just had vienetta ice cream mint one ! Makes me feel better


----------



## misse04

Mine are now pathetic! and havent had one in hours!


----------



## molly85

just thought it something you could do to make you feel a touch better though loosing someone is never good. 

Hugs everyone heading to my bed for a change lets hope I flood it in about and hour and you guys follow suit!


----------



## misse04

:haha: judging by the amount I've peed today, I may be flooding my bed... Not quite in the way I would hope though lol


----------



## molly85

lol 3 am whatever the hell woke me up and gave contractions on the loo has now buggered off but to ahh to go bed. How is that fair?


----------



## Mosnippy

I thought sumthing might be happening but fizzled out 

Can't sleep :( I'm so numb all I am thinking about is my granddad :( we found out what happened properly from police yesterday they finally let my cousin into house etc and I'm disgusted at south Africans right now :( no one deserves to die like that :( 

Have to snap outta it for George's sake :( 

Hope someone pops soon it's been far to long without a baby


----------



## misse04

I'm back to being strict with Connie about waking up times so this morning tried something different which was giving her a bottle at 5.15 when she woke up then she cried in tiny bits til 6 and slept til 6.45, considering were usually up at 5.30 was really good. But I was having pains in bed... all gone now just on and off aches... Also have a mozzie bite which I am not impressed about and shes climbing all over the laptop haha.

I really cant believe no ones still had a baby! I really thought i would this weekend and tmo 23rd is the last days of my lottery numbers he can be born! Also dont want to go passed due date as I said so many times to people I didnt think i would lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My new prediction is thursday as i'll get a sweep on wednesday. Shes going to be mean and barely let me see toby lol. He'll go to his dads on monday morning/lunch time until wednesday afternoon then we'll go to my dads on wednesday evening then i'll be in labour on thursday and have to give attention to baby on friday then have to deal with visitors for god knows how long. So me and toby are going to have a lovely day today whether its staying in making things/colouring/playing on the wii or the weather brightens up and we go feed the squirrels because i don't think we'll have much chance to do it again for a little while. Not as easily anyway x


----------



## misse04

Ohh my sweeps wednesday too lol Im so hoping I dont get there though. Not sure what to do today. OH is having a lay in. Going to get hoovering and washing done then try to think of something to do... Its going to be busy everywhere because of the race for life though. We went toa farm yesterday to sede the animals so have ha


----------



## misse04

that last bit makes no sense thanks to Connie i dont know how she managed to send while i was typing lol. was meant to say 'We went to the farm yesterday to see the animals so have had her busy'... It killed me walking around for that time though!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm not gonna lie though I've woken up in a right foul mood that baby still hasn't made her appearance. With all the pains I've been having the last 2 days I really thought I would have woken in the middle of the night or this morning in labour but no! Still just cramps. Still nothing. SO FRUSTRATED. I just want her here so bad. So over being pregnant just want my little girl x


----------



## misse04

Same! The last 2 ngihts ive gone to bed thinking I will definatley wake up in labour and then woke up at normal time in the morning gutted that I'm still not. It cant be long til one of us goes.. So much for second babies are earlier!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know. Unless I go into labour before 10pm on Tuesday she'll have lasted longer than Toby. I really don't wanna end up being more pregnant than I was before lol. I shouldn't have let everybody convince me she'd be early. I have 2 huge bars of chocolate hidden away. Pretty convinced neither will be there by the time I go to bed tonight!! Neither will the can of whipped cream in the fridge lol. Feeling a junk food binge coming on lol x


----------



## molly85

Gah I got up and needed loo the pain is stupid i was bent double trying to get to the loo. Matts at work but thankfully that's it now til badger has arrived.

Wednesday is sounding like a good day to have your bits poked


----------



## misse04

Ohh god if were going by Connies dates I've got another 13 days! lol. 

What pains? Contraction pains?


----------



## molly85

I'm not really sure as i get the damn pelvic pain anyway
. these are sharp and stabby right now and not that regular. pretty sure mt cervix has come down as I've had twinges there to. I'd go for a walk in a bit but the last 1 killed


----------



## misse04

Wish i could just think of something to do today! Need to take up time! Might even take OH to Asda so I havent got to face it on my own tomo. Hes going up gym this morning and I need to get ready though which i really cant be btohered to do


----------



## molly85

leigh park asda? thats virtually a day out on it's own


----------



## misse04

Yes the very one lol. I hate the asda near me so its easier to go up there. Definatley will be doing online shopping for a few weeks when this baby decides to evict my uterus!


----------



## misse04

Hopefully my waters break in there... Free nappies for a year I'm told :haha:


----------



## molly85

Nice wonder if i drive down there that will do it lol


----------



## misse04

Now thinking i shouldnt even leave the house I live on the end of main road and everyone who comes into portsmouth is driving past my house to get down the seafront/ race for life... ITs literally a million cars outside! Have asked OH to get me some maryland cookies on his way back from gym although something tells me he wont in this traffic! The thought i could still be pregnant on the 5th makes me want to die!


----------



## molly85

What's the 5th?

I have just had the randomest FB conversation with my BIL over natural induction he's 16!


----------



## misse04

Haha that sounds fun.. and I will be 12 days over on he 5th so assuming I would be induced then lol


----------



## molly85

yikes! Iintend to be sat at home watching opening ceremony with the badger lol


----------



## Broodypants

Afternoon! Yay for the sunshine! I think I'm weird actually enjoying the hot weather when pregnant! We're getting our BBQ out for the first time this year this afternoon.

Nothing here for me, have been getting a few tightenings here are there which are stronger than any I've had before so am hoping these are all good signs, not sure whether to ask my midwife for a sweep on tues if it's possible, they don't normally give them until 41 weeks at my surgery but she probably would if I ask, maybe see how I feel on the day.

Where are all these babies?! Come on peaches time to make an appearance!


----------



## molly85

I did see something thing in the green grocers saying as the weather had been so bad this year the crops were later and not as good lol

SO this is your fault Broody for calling us peaches!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> I did see something thing in the green grocers saying as the weather had been so bad this year the crops were later and not as good lol
> 
> SO this is your fault Broody for calling us peaches!

I actually had a lovely peach the other day lol.


----------



## Broodypants

Lol Molly!!! Yeah we should have called them new potatoes or something and then we might have had an early crop!

I think I might try some eviction techniques once I get past weds, I'd quite like the baby next weekend, go in Friday night and have him or her early sat morning would be lovely!

Did anyone else stay yellow on their bump? Did Kitty find out?


----------



## misse04

Pains are back! lol We just had pasta and now OH is blowing Connies paddling pool up going to get her in swim stuff and sit in the garden and get a tan :)


----------



## Broodypants

I think I'm going to go and sit in the garden now and have some lunch!


----------



## molly85

LOL lucky lot I just burn and we own a weed stamp! 

Badgers pushing down on my pelvis little sod! Just made scones. Abby appears to be enjoying the warm weather and is having a mega nap


----------



## misse04

OH is going to walk Connie round the shop in a bit so she will go to sleep in her pram.. also i need maryland cookies! Wanted to stay in sun longer but me and OH have taken turns so one of us can stay in with Connie didnt want to keep her out there too long.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well the weather here this morning was crap but it got so lovely this afternoon that we decided to go out last minute. It involved lots of walking and my feet are absolutely killing. We walked down to the beach and played some crazy golf then walked around the beach up a big hill and went to the park and played football before going on the park then went to get an ice cream before walking all the way back...shattered now but worth it. Now, teas cooking, after tea I will put Toby in the bath before putting him to bed and then later am gonna take a lovely long bath myself. Toby is shattered so actually hoping she doesn't decide to come tonight as I don't want to disturb his sleep lol. It was a lovely day for what I hope will be the last Sunday before little miss is born (if I have to be induced it won't be until at least a week on Monday)


----------



## misse04

Sounds like you had a good day, we stayed around the house and in the garden. Connies now in bed had pains betwen 1 and 6 but now theyre gone... Seeems everytime I use clarysage it gets things going then stops.. or may just be coincidence. Connies in bed now so going to watch inbetweeners moovie as theres nothing on tele!


----------



## misse04

Right Ive had enough of the recommended amount of clary sage... I'm going to put ALOT in with some sunflower oil to put on bump and if it doesnt work I will not be happy!


----------



## molly85

have you tried it in the pillow?


----------



## molly85

Tomorrow I have a matt home we are soo doing something, tryingto beat the needle so to speak.


----------



## misse04

No i cant smell it in my pillow too haha i think its whats been making me be sick and feel sick but it does help me sleep.. Im also covered in it so should be able to carry on breathing it in especially after the amount ive just put on .. 15 drops in just under 2 teaspoons...i stink! Going to bed now too ... not trying THAT though ergg lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm gonna get in the bath soon...gonna put clary sage and rosemary oil in it but just to help me sleep and to help me relax. So achy after today! Just indulging on some well deserved doritos lol x


----------



## molly85

i've put this stuff on the back burner just scoffing pizza


----------



## irmastar

so sorry no more babies have arrived, I imagine how all of you must be feeling being overdue or almost hitting 40 weeks, I hope your babies decide to arrive soon..I am happy bc breastfeeding is getting better and better each day, even tho I have to use a stupid nipple shield on my right breast bc LO refuses it due to my stupid-ridiculous flat nipples, those things are a pain in the butt but worth it I guess, LO is still getting bottles at night but as soon as she finish them she demasnds breast yayyy, worried how am I gonna be able to leave the house for my 2 week PP app as I am so scared to NIP with the stupid nipple shield and if I skip a nursing session my breast become so engorged it is so painful to breastfeed ughhh. sending baby :dust: :dust: to you all


----------



## misse04

My bucket of clarysage method did nothing! shock lol

Glad its all going well irma! :)

Lets hope one of us is soon... got a feeling I'll be last now


----------



## Broodypants

Morning! Glad all is going well Irma, re NIP... Can you feed her in the car just before you go in or something? Hopefully then you'd be ok for a while... I never really liked NIP, I would do it but I didn't feel comfortable with it unless I was somewhere that was really child friendly like a play gym or something! I used to find nursing rooms or go back to my car if I didn't feel comfortable!

How is everyone else this morning? Hope you slept ok with the heat. Erin has taken to waking up at ten past six on the dot for the last three morning, not overly impressed! She was getting up around seven before which was much more sociable.

She's in nursery today so I'm planning my day, might pop to the shops and the bank... Exciting!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Found it awful to get to sleep was so uncomfortable and warm!! 

Sick of this now wish LO would just come!!!


----------



## misse04

Lol Connie gets up 5.15-5.45! I slept awful! I was boiling and my pelvis was crumbling woke up to a couple of odd 'pains' so bored of that word. Me and Connie are off to asda in a sec once Ive done the washing up to avoid the afternoon rush! Want to get out for a walk today and enjoy the sun...take my mind off this baby!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'm going to get OH up soon, go drop Toby off at his dad's but maybe go to the park on the way. Then we need to go shopping and into town and me and OH are thinking about maybe going to the beach later. I've stopped putting pads on in the hope that sods law will have my waters break when I'm out and not wearing a pad lol. I'm actually feeling really discouraged as I had been loosing loads of plug and that's pretty much stopped so I feel like my cervix will have completely replenished and be really thick so not favourable for my sweep at all. Dead tempted to just shove the rest of the evening primrose oil up there haha x


----------



## Broodypants

Misse that's not fun! Does Connie go to bed at a decent hour? Erin is normally in bed between seven and seven thirty so we get an evening which is nice.

KM I wish I could go to the beach today! Unfortunately we live about as far inland as you can get in the UK, near Oxford. Still we have the Thames, which is so pretty well in places!

When are you seeing your midwife for a sweep?


----------



## molly85

2 days to go!!!! Had to restart EPO so I don't kill Matt! Really nice of my IBS to show this morning the cramps nearly got me excited


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I see the Consultant on Wednesday Broody and that's when I get my sweep.

We've scrapped the beach idea as we've just realised it's now school holidays and so will be packed with tourists. We're gonna go for a pub lunch and enjoy a lovely beer garden instead. And then we're going to town shopping because I want new sheets for the bed and some new bath toys for Toby as his are getting quite grubby and all of our money has started coming in now so it's been so long since I've been able to treat him. Gonna buy it as his present from Lily. Also want to get something for OH to show how grateful I am for how brilliant (for the most part) he's been for the last 9 months. I'm feeling a little bad because when I get upset the only thing he knows how to express sympathy by is hugging me and I can't stand to be touched right now. Sometimes it's because I'm too warm and my skin just can't take being touched and sometimes it's because if he hugs me I'll cry and I don't want to cry lol x


----------



## molly85

KMB get OH a set of ear plugs he can use once a week lol Matt has them for working nights.


----------



## Broodypants

Aah KM, I'm sure he understands but that's very sweet of you! What do you think you will get him? Maybe you could write him out a hugs and kisses IOU or something cute to say that things will be better when Lily arrives!

I get the same with Bob sometimes, I know sometimes I have been too abrupt when he tries to be affectionate, I've been a bit better lately - we even managed to have sex twice in the space of a few days the other day, madness!


----------



## Broodypants

Right I'm off to do stuff, going to the bank, going to the shops and then have to go to the garage to get our car keys sorted... Fun! 

See you all later xx


----------



## molly85

Ouch car keys sound exspensive


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't know what I'll get him yet...gonna have a look through town and see if anything catches my imagination x


----------



## misse04

I was considering the beach but would be a nightmare with Connie.

She goes to sleep at 7 have tried later and she still wakes up the same time but I like that me and OH have time together anyway and I'm used to it now

I lost my keys for a few days and found them in Connies ball pit yesterday thank god!

Pains all round asda but glad it's done. That will be my last shop fo a good few weeks now


----------



## molly85

ooh the asda day trip!

Bathroom clean, kitchen cupboard clean just need to hoover and mop. First tesco then the inlaws it would seem Abby can have her pool out if it remains nice


----------



## Broodypants

Yeah keys not cheap! £170 for a new one, had a set stolen a few weeks ago very annoying! Just sat waiting for the car to be done now. At least it's not too hot in here though!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well we had a lovely time at the park then dropped Toby off at his dad's. We then went for a lovely pub lunch then walked into town (I fell over on this walk was so embarrassed lol). We went and bought some lovely new sheets. Might put them on tonight, sods law and all that lol. Bought a few bits and bobs and went to get an ice cream then walked home. Out of the house for 5 hours. My feet are the size of small planets lol and ache so much. Am absolutely shattered. So can't be arsed to make tea and might order a pizza x


----------



## misse04

Ohh new sheets so jealous! They're my favourite thing in the world! I just found the cot bedding I want 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NE...ryBedding_RL&hash=item1c2942d328#ht_659wt_689

Cheap and cheerful and our cot is 120x60 and this is the right size :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe that's cute. MIL brought us the bedding she'd gotten for us round yesterday. It's lovely. I'll have to take a pic and post it because I don't know where she got it from x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

oh wait found it x

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10751&langId=-1&productId=136566&source=froogle&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping%20Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle


----------



## misse04

Aw that's sweet. I needed something really plain where his room isso blue!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah her room is quite neutral and she also wanted to buy something we could keep if we have another.


----------



## misse04

Oh I have no intentions of another one so no worries there lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey all 

Been reading all posts but haven't posted.. 

Lovely bedding! Ladies 
An man it is hot my feet are swollen to an haven't even gone walking! 

I have my sweep tomorrow so hoping it gets things going as our family need a little good news to focus on right now :( 

Haven't much news just sort of trying not to completely break down :( alll of this has made me into baking queen which Paul work is loving as I sending stuff with him for office :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwe hun. It must be so terrible for you right now. I really hope your sweep works and your little man makes an appearance to give you some cheer. I get my sweep on Wednesday but praying she puts in an appearance before that. 

My friend who isn't due until next Sunday is currently in hospital being induced. So jealous. Like horrid, angry, tantrum kind of jealous!!!


----------



## misse04

Aw hope he's here soon for you... Your more than welcome to send some baking down this way lol. 

Just had roast at my mums now waiting for chocolate fudge cake 

2 people I know due the day after me and if they have their babies before my. Wll have a full blown tantrum. I put up with 2 people due after me have their babies before me with connie and will not be happy if I have to do it this time


----------



## Mosnippy

If you ladies lived closure we could have had a mad hatters tea party ! I'm making tipsy tart next .. It's like a date tart that has the brandy syrup you pour over then serve with whipped cream! One of my favourite desserts from south africa


----------



## Mosnippy

Atleat OH is coming with me to sweep tomorrow he is insisting which I am very grateful for! Bless him


----------



## stardust599

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well! Sorry I havent been on much, the little man has terrible reflux and never sleeps, I'm shattered! Any babies yet? xx


----------



## misse04

Aww wish i was good at baking. 
and no more babies yet :( How is he other than that?


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm useless to my gran was a whizz an my mom is to do I am trying to .. Hoping to improve lol well the koeksisters I sent to oh work was a hit ( another south African think its deep fried dough then dipped in syrup when it's hot so it absorbs it .. Fattening deluxe!! 

Hey stardust must post more pics! 

Hopefully this week we all start having babies!!


----------



## misse04

mm sounds nice... im up to 40 drops of clarysage tonight haha Im going to be sick the smell is unreal!


----------



## Broodypants

Evening! I had a nice day, whilst sat waiting for the car to be sorted sliding around in one of their leather chairs and looking very pregnant one of the sales guys came over and gave me a cornetto! Was lovely! Then when I picked up Erin earlier we cam ehome and got the paddling pool out and She around naked for a while! And managed to do a wee and a poo in the pool within about five minutes of it being ready! Lovely!

Just had a BBQ and am now relaxing on the sofa watchi some shite Steven Seagal film!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## misse04

I'm actually shocked at how ridiculous eastenders was! I havent watched it in years but really the acting was shockingly bad along with the script and everything else lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just had a nice shower which cooled me right down. Now sitting and thinking about getting something to eat. Can't believe how fast today has gone by. Gonna put our lovely new bed sheets on. But really actually hoping my waters don't go in them lol x


----------



## kittylady

Hi 

Had my 40 week midwife appointment today, baby is still engaged but in exactly the same place though midwife seems happy so I suppose I should be too. I think shes coming to visit me next week and she wont offer me a sweep till 41 weeks anyway. I dont think they'd induce me till 42 weeks either so possibly 8th August before I'm even induced. So down at the moment about it all. Midwife says theirs every possibility baby will come on its own I just wish it would come soon now :( :coffee:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Of course there is every possibility hun. I had no clue Toby was gonna come when he did. In fact I remember crying that day convinced I would go 2 weeks over. Then that night got into bed and contractions started. Doesn't help me to not get down about her not coming though. 

It hurts SO MUCH when she moves- I can't explain how much it hurts- I don't understand how she can be comfortable in there if it hurts me so much? Why won't she just come? I'm so miserable, I don't remember the last day I didn't cry!!! :(


----------



## misse04

Im hving the same problem. Every time he moves his head it feels like im being ripped apart!


----------



## misse04

You better not all be giving birth! lol. Ive hit a downer now its due date! Ive had dates in my head all through... 14th, 21st, 23rd and 24th... now theres none left I havent got a clue lol I actually dont think hes ever coming


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I feel the same. When I was pregnant with Toby I went into labour at 10pm on 40+4 (which is today in this pregnancy) and had him at 3:19am 40+5. If I don't go into labour tonight...I don't actually know what I'll do. Probably attempt to cry her out!!!


----------



## misse04

Ive got no idea now all I can think is im goin to get like 12 days over. Also the longer it takes the more stretch marks im getting!


----------



## molly85

Most regnant I have ever been come 4 pm! I was definitely in labour at 39+1 

Poor Alex and his reflux. I apologise now Alexander was on our short list an hoping to find out tomorrow if he looks like one.
Must get going on my final house tidying so it's nice to return to


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Our house is a mess but I can't be arsed to tidy. I have to get out of this house. All the baby things are depressing me. Just want to go out and stay out. I'd actually rather go into labour whilst I'm out just so the only reason I have to come back is to get my hospital things then the baby stuff might actually excite me rather than make me want to curl up and cry all day. Barely stopped all morning. Don't know why it's worse today I just feel really shitty about it!


----------



## molly85

SHe's a very naughty girl!


----------



## misse04

Hate housework. never had nesting lol I jut do it cause i have to. Just spent £65 on babies r us :/ oops! OHs mum has given us some money so decided to get some mroe bits... the bouncer in there I wanted has been in there since i was pregnant with Connie and typical went in there today and they didnt have it so ive just ordered it and blankets online


----------



## misse04

ps- beyond jealous of your induction tmo!


----------



## molly85

lol I may spend teh day sat twiddling my thumbs. even more boring on a hospital ward than at home. Will probably have to take the laptop. Matt starts his paternityle leave to so hope it all goes off without a hitch and they can do my waters by the end of the day. Baby arrive by midnight and home in the morning


----------



## molly85

Which one did you get Misse?

I'm just nosing


----------



## Broodypants

I never had any nesting with Erin but with this one I do have the urge to clean! Cleaned the kitchen floor this morning and have been doing some washing... So exciting! We have a cleaner though so won't be going too mad!


----------



## Mosnippy

Well went for sweep... Couldn't do it I'm still completely close :( an that was very uncomfy an painful! Booked for induction next week 1 aug!!! :( little brat! I'm so hot an swollen


----------



## misse04

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...o-Rocker-with-Toys(0081772)?searchPosition=11

that one.. We havent really bought anything new so is nice to get him something..
Thts annoying Mos.. Hopefuly he will come before then. My sweeps at 10 tmo.. I dont actually want it im more curious of finding out whats going on lol


----------



## molly85

LOL atleast I'm not the only one calling their bump rude names. You've now had a good old internal so you know what's to come in the next few weeks have they said they will try again in a few days? Apart from closed how else is you cervix doing? TMI question I know


----------



## molly85

Ohh more bouncey that swing. I have a bouncy ah well if anyone asks we need nappies, wipes and cash lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Internals don't bug me! I'm used to them but just annoyed still completely shut an high :( 

He is also still not engaged 

So just it an wait they not going to try again they said just go for straight induction now


----------



## misse04

I wasn't in such a bad mood earlier but actually thinking I'm just going to crawl into a hole and speak to no one for a few weeks now


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's what I'm dreading Mosnippy. Mine's tomorrow at half 2 and I'm absolutely dreading them saying they can't do it!!! 

Done so much walking today I feel like my feet might fall off. Soaking them in hot water as we speak...it's too warm too. I felt like I was going to pass out. Thought I had a contraction earlier. It lasted a good minute and was SO painful. Worse than anything...but nope. Actually wish we'd got some castor oil whilst we were out because right now I don't care if I shit through labour I just want her out!!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

I knew I would be , said to oh I will be closed as we walked in :( 

I'm rather achey now down there as it was not pleasant, my sister in law said just them messing might trigger it I wouldn't have thought as couldn't get passed cervix :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It doesn't matter. That's why they tell women not to check their own cervix in the uk. Even fiddling with it can cause it to start dilating and if you're not term then it's dangerous. I hope their fiddling leads to something for you x


----------



## molly85

I'm a naughty checker, maybe thats why mines much better placed than with Abs it was posterior until they basically yanked it forward. Just waiting to dilate this time. 

That feet in a bowl sounds nice my child got so grumpy we now have the fire blower circulating cold air and she's only wearing a nappy. I still can't see how she relayted to me all skinny and tall


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OMG the baby just stuck her leg out so much that you could see where her knee was bent...it was fucking agony!!! (pardon my language). Even OH winced like he was in pain just seeing it!!! It had my bawling in tears instantly. Really hope she comes tonight or at least that my sweep works tomorrow!!!


----------



## molly85

OUch!!!!!!!! Best I get is a bum and am thankful!


----------



## misse04

I'm fed up of limbs ripping me apart from the inside! My feet are" still killing and swollen. I didn't know there's a chance they couldn't do sweeps! Hope I dont have that problem tomoro. We had dinner in the garden to enjoy the sun, I'm still not in much of a better mood... But washing up is done, Connies bathed ready for bed at 7 when OH will be going up the gym and I will be enjoying a bath and putting feet up! I'm notndoing anything to do with clary sage tonight I need a break! I swear I can even smell it when I pee it's absorbed so much :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm off to the shop as I plan on drowning myself in junk food tonight!!


----------



## misse04

Jealous! Lol


----------



## molly85

I think OH wants ice cream so maybe going to the shop. Great he's at the wiggling again. Not tonight dear we have spent all day cleaning and tidying so we are ready for your home coming some sleep later would be good


----------



## misse04

I sooo want a fizzy drink and pringles and dip :(


----------



## Broodypants

I saw the midwife this afternoon and baby is slightly back to back still, the joys... Now have to try and get motivated to get all fours to try and coax him or her round. Am about 2/5's engaged though which is hopeful as they said second babies often don't engage until labour. Can't believe it's my due date tomorrow!

Got Erin in bed nice and early tonight, she's been a bit of a grump today, has a bit of a cold and a cough which meant she only had half an hours sleep at lunchtime instead of her usual two hours... I miss that time when I don't have it!

Sorry to hear things didn't go too well at the midwives Mo. if its any help a friend of mine was told she would very likely be induced when they went to give her a sweep and couldn't and then she went into labour a couple of days later so it can happen any time. How far along will you be if you do get induced?


----------



## misse04

I had problems with Connies naps today she usually has a while in the afternoon but phone ringing woke her up, she went to bed at 7 but has woke up on and off since where she's so overtired ... Hoping there's no problems tonight


----------



## molly85

God Abby seems to be the only kid that will sleep in the heat


----------



## Broodypants

It was the coughing that woke Erin up, thankfully she will sleep in the heat. She's just in a nappy tonight though cause its 26 in her room. She still insisted in getting under her duvet though, hopefully she's kicked it off!

Where are these babies?! Can't believe we've not had another one by now!!


----------



## Mosnippy

I will be over by 12 days when induced! 

I hope something kicks in soon! Heat an baby not a good combo! Just means more baking now!!! Lol not sure what to make tomorrow now!


----------



## Broodypants

Chocolate brownies I reckon!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Feeling well down. When I was pregnant with Toby at this point at around this time is when I had my first contraction...don't think she's gonna beat her big brother...and it makes me feel well shitty. 

A bit worried at the mo. Just had a bath and had to jump out after a while because the skin on the backs of my legs and up my back feels prickly, like it's been stuck with loads of tiny needles! It's horrid and still feels like it now. Don't know what it is and it's panicking me a bit x


----------



## Broodypants

Oh hon I bet you are feeling well down and fed up! Wish we would do something to help.

That's odd about your legs, have you been out in the sun today or anything?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah but they've been fine until I got out of the bath. It's my back as well which hasn't been exposed to the sun or anything. It's weird x


----------



## Broodypants

Strange! You didn't use anything different in your bath did you? Or you haven't cleaned it today or something?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Actually I did clean it before I went in. I must not have rinsed it properly. Woops lol x


----------



## Broodypants

That's probably it then! Might be worth having a rinse offin the shower!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah am off to now x


----------



## molly85

Gah KMB you get the oddest things from your bath i'm thinking you said you went all puffy after 1 to.

Off to bed doubt i'll sleep OH wants to take laptop tomorrow


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I did...don't know why I don't just stick to showers lol. 

Well I'd have had 2 or 3 contractions by now with Toby and if I keep thinking about it like that it's going to drive me crazy so I'm off to bed. 

Good luck for tomorrow Jo if it all goes ahead. Was really hoping I wouldn't make my sweep appointment tomorrow but it's looking likely...we'll see. Hope someone pops overnight (personally hope it's me haha) getting very eager for new babies x


----------



## Broodypants

I'm off to bed too ladies. Hope something starts for someone over night! 
X


----------



## Mosnippy

Night ladies! 

Hope one of us pops soon!! Or we all going to go at same time lol


----------



## misse04

Good lucky today jo! if he does take laptop, log him on to BNB to keep us updated :haha:

Still no baby at my end must have got up 100 times last night lots of peeing and my hips have actually become unbearable!

Sweep at10 I've asked my mum to come round for half hour so she can sit with Connie while I get it done as she won't be left by herself for 2 secs, I don't actually want it done im more curious to find out if I'm dilated etc. I turned into the devil yesterday had argument with OH and went to bed early so need this baby out soon before I have an actual breakdown lol.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well my friend who got induced had her baby this morning. And at this point with toby we were on the ward. Him sleeping me having breakfast...

If anyone needs me today i'll just be blowing my brains out m'kay.

Doesn't help that i had a rotten nights sleep because of cramps a ridiculously increased need to pee and the bloody heat. Luckily its clouded over so hopefully it won't be as warm today as its heen x


----------



## Mosnippy

When they induce do you stay in or do they send you home to wait for something? In all the commotion I didn't ask yesterday? 

I'm hoping he comes before that cause my whole hip an pelvis area ate so tender like its bruised getting worse now little brat! 

Good luck jo for induction an to others for sweep hope it goes better then mine


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think they keep you in here Mo.

Keep having horrid pains in my bump. Right at the bottom it's like somethings torn and it really hurts. I can't even describe the type of pain but it comes and goes so don't know if it's anything to be worried about.

Well I'll ask consultant about it when I go for my sweep later x


----------



## misse04

Well sweep was fun :/ lol I was 1cm dilated and cervix had shortened from 4cm to 2cm. Had some awful pains a few hours after but theyve gone now.. I'm far too hot today just got back from my friends and now dying for Connie to have a nap so I can too. Lost more plug since sweep but doubt it will workp


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well sweep was eventful. 1-2cm and.cervix open...oh and he accidentally popped my waters lol. Being monitored now an had a couple of contractions but nothing bad so will probably be sent home to wait for something to happen x


----------



## Mosnippy

Omg I'm so jealous but least you know it won't be long!! Keep us posted n good luck little lilly almost here!! 

I'm going o be the last lol


----------



## misse04

Oh so jealous! I was having daydreams that might happen to me! Lucky you! And honestly don't worry Mos I'll be last


----------



## Mosnippy

I am actually considering going for acupunture , just read article in baby mag lady did a session to bring on labour... An I know acupunture works as that helped my pcos an to ovulate ... So I am tempted to have a session to see if it works I really don't want to be induced


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't want to be induced but no contractions and waters are still only trickling amd really slowly so it looks like i have no choice x


----------



## misse04

May aswell try it if there's somewhere you know does it. I would! I'm getting desperate now, I can't handle this weather anymore


----------



## misse04

When have they said they will induce?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have to go back to be monitored tonight again to make sure she's still happy in there and i will be given a time then. They usually don't like going over 12 hours with a cons led patient they said but that would make it half 2 in the morning so instead will be monitored tonight and likely brought back in first thing in the morning if nothing happens in between x


----------



## misse04

Oh good luck. Hopefully she gets a move on herself before then :) wonder how jo is getting on... Everyone's dropping like flies now lol


----------



## Mosnippy

FrOm no babies to 2 babies hopefully soon!! 

I can't take the heat either! I feel like a hippo who has swallowed a hippo!! Doesn't help I was plus size to start with!! My shoes are not even fitting me!!


----------



## misse04

Connies just gone to bed so I'm going to walk round the shop to get some chocolate :)


----------



## stardust599

Any babies???? xx


----------



## Mosnippy

I keep checking to... Still nothing but expecting jo an km to announce there's anytime! Hopefully an of course ours soon took haha 

This heat is killing me I'm so swollen


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Nothing happened through the night though i'm having some more cramping this morning and am going in later to be induced so will keep you updated as much as possible x


----------



## Mosnippy

Good luck!!! Can't wait to meet the babies!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

They're busy this morning so going in this afternoon but still.desperately trying to get things started on their own x


----------



## misse04

Ohh good luck! I'm shattered a boiling hot! Can't sleep in this weather! Goin to go have a cold shower and get ready for the day. Losing the will to live at the moment and have n idea what to do to keep myself busy anymore


----------



## Broodypants

Good luck KM! Can't wait to hear your announcement! Not long now! 

Well I am now officially overdue! 40+1 today! Been cleaning this morning and started having some hot flushes and tightenings but that has all stopped now. Think this one is going to be a while yet!

I wonder how Jo is getting on?


----------



## Mosnippy

Hope you ladies are ok! 

I'm so low :( wish little man would hurry up!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

They've been busy so only just getting put on the drip now x


----------



## Mosnippy

Oohhh frustrating!!! hopefully not much longer!


----------



## misse04

Ive been crying for the last half hour lol I've had enough. He's so big my belly button has ripped and it's so sore. I'm dying with my pelvis I cant walk, I'm too miserable to eat and too hot to sleep :( my stretch marks are getting out of control the longer he stays in there and I just dont see why he won't come out


----------



## Mosnippy

Just quick updat jo had her little one last night, she hasn't decided on name yet! So one baby here next will be Km


----------



## molly85

Little man arrived at 9.15 last night after 4 mins of established labour weigh 6lb 15oz need to do his height. 

BFING seems to be all he presently lives for


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Fucking hell jo. That was fast! Well quick update...midwife broke the rest of my waters and i'm now 4cm x


----------



## Broodypants

Wow Jo!! It's a good job you were induced! Congratulations, looking forward to hearing the name! 

Good going KM! Looking forward to hearing yours later!

Sorry t hear you're feeling so shit Misse! You poor thing, hope you are not kept waiting too much longer.

How are you feeling Mo? 

Not much going on here still, just BH but nothing to write home about. The heat at night is dreadful! We have double French doors in our bedroom and we left them open to get some air in before we went to bed last night but there were loads of flies in there, yuck! I got bitten about five times in ten mins after we turned our lights off and ended up having to douse myself in some insect repellent we had left from our holiday just so i could relax and go to sleep!

Had a nice day though, Played this morning with Erin, we spent hours playing with herbpaydugh and making things, well I made things and she destroyed them but it was fun and then we went round to my mums this afternoon, my younger bro has twins who are six months older than Erin and they all adore each other. My mum has them for a few days to give their mum a break (she and my bro not together anymore) so we spent the afternoon playing with them, they ran around naked playing in the paddling pool etc.

Then had a BBQ this evening!


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw sounds like a nice afternoon my brother has twins too! But I don't get to see them being here in uk :( 

I agree this heat is madness! I love the sun but this is madness! 

I'm so so... We got autopsy results from granddad an it was awful! An my mom is doing memorial for him this side as few family members an not sure I can make it! So trying hard not to get down about all of that an focus on baby! Just wish he would hurry up! Have feeling I will have to be induces next week! :( 

We went to mil tonight an had Chinese takeaway that was yummy lol off to make banana milkshake now lol


----------



## Broodypants

Oh how awful Mo, such a shitty thing to happen. Banana milkshake sound good though! I get a raving for chocolate milk when I'm pregnant! That and prawns! Not together though but I eat prawn sandwiches loads in both of my pregnancies!

Just had a bit of a rant at some NICU nurse on a thread in third tri. She keeps repeating in her posts about problem overdue babies can have and I think it's a bit insensitive! I never rant at people on here but she annoyed me!


----------



## Mosnippy

Oo that's not nice to cause panic ! If it was a problem we woul all be induced at 40+1 

Good for you for telling her off!


----------



## Broodypants

Well I did try to be polite about it, I said please a couple of times at least! But I just don't understand how someone can repeated post stuff, especially as shes a nurse!

Oh well! 

I think I'm off to the sauna that is our bedroom in a minute! Hope things happen for you soon hon xx


----------



## irmastar

Congrats JO!!! can't wait to see pictures and to know the name


----------



## misse04

Congratulations jo!! Wow 4 mins!

I'm feeling better this morning, the weather is raining again but to be honest it's just what I need today. Have a major stitch in my belly this morning, has anyone else had this?

Hope your ok Mos and little man hurries up for you, sounds like your family need it 

Good luck KM keeping an eye out for updates!

Brooch I'm trying to enjoy last time I have with connie by myself but finding it difficult running round after her. Sure we will find something to do today

Can't believe how many of us have gone over 40 weeks now!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm sorry labour was agony so couldn't update. Talk about it being a good job to get induced...lily-mae violet williamson came into the world at 2:24am and some miracle leaving no tear or grave weighing a massive 10lb 6oz. Had a couple hours sleep now and feel so much better for it. She is such a quiet baby for how much she wriggled. Will update with full birth story and pics when i get home x


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwwwww huge congrats an omg little porker!!! Glad all is ok an cant wait to see little one!! 

Hopefully other babies will now follow suite!! Lol


----------



## misse04

Wow! Congratulations! 10 lbs! 

Seriously think it's time the rest of them come out now!x


----------



## Mosnippy

That's it had enough going to try get acupunture done today! If it works yay if not then induction it is lol


----------



## Broodypants

Aah congratulations KM! Wonderful news! No wonder you were in so much pain with her, little chunk! Can't wait to see some pics! 

Misse I know what you mean, I'm not too bad running around after Erin but this morning she was in a right grump this morning so I was quite glad to send her off to nursery!


----------



## misse04

Good luck Mos let us know how it goes. And Connie is in a horrific mood this morning!


----------



## molly85

Well done kmb. 40 not 4 lol bit of it last night


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Her temp is slightly low so shes in the hot cot really hoping she can get her temp up and keep it up.because i really want to go home today x


----------



## molly85

Heres the badger

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/600126_10151119758972464_2024487121_n.jpg


----------



## molly85

we had the opposit keeping his down as he'd pooped inside. how cold is shee skin to skin can work better heating them up


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Its not too low just a tad lower than they'd like. We tried skin to skin and it brought it up a little but not much so shes in the hot cot instead x


----------



## molly85

AH bum, Was just thinking back to abs time in one when all you want to do is snuggle


----------



## misse04

Aw lovely picture :) god I so want this baby out. Been out down Gunwharf today to keep self busy still no movement!


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww I want my little chicken out! This heat is murder am sure I have par boiled him lol 

Well one acupunture I went into doesn't do inductions :( an another one wants to charge the earth so I sit an wait :( 

Never thought I would make 41 weeks


----------



## misse04

Lol I think LO is going to come out with a tan at this rate! Shame about acupuncture, I'm pretty sure nothing works to get baby out anyway


----------



## Mosnippy

Yeah I think it just happens to be coincidence if it does! 

We taking little ones to fun fair tomorrow tempted to let me go on rides to get baby out lol nothing like a roller coaster to get baby engaged an out!


----------



## molly85

Jeez ladies who remembers after pains? My bodies wired weird so i get leg and low contractions (according to many websites these are BH's my arse they are the MW's agreed I wasn't making them up). This is where i have my after pains same place same strength les frequent but just as long.


----------



## Mosnippy

Ouch! Are you at home ?


----------



## stardust599

Afterpains were pretty horrendous second time round! Body has to work much harder.

DS still suffering with reflux. Still only on 1-2oz feeds and can only go max 2hrs between feeds. The longest he has ever slept is about 1hour15mins and thats with squirming grunting and crying out. Finding it pretty horrific just now! Horrible thing to say but cant wait for the baby stage to pass :-(


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw hope it gets better soon hun


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Little miss has been asleep all afternoon. Think shes liking the cot lol. Really hoping she keeps her temp up this time so we can go home. Dying to be in my own house. And my pains have just started too. Well achey x


----------



## misse04

Ahh hate the afterpains! I'm well stocked up on paracetamol and diclofenac ready! 

Think I might be soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm freaking a bit!!! Lol 

Had cramps since forenoon but don't think anything of it , about 2 hours ago had serious pressure down below like he dropped , now just had wht I think is my bloody show , an some serious cramps trying to time them
Now don't seem regular but very intense! 

I want this to be it but at same time scared SHITLESSSSSS. Lol


----------



## misse04

I just came on to say the same thing... Now I'm actually think something might happen I'm really nervous! Saying that iwill probably wake up in the morning with nothing happening lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol I thought the same 

Fingers crossed this is it for us xx


----------



## molly85

got home yesterday only had to stay over because of the meconium. 

Oh no that reflux sounds horrible what have MW's/paeds said as they both have had it? 

BFing means the pains go quicker but are dead strong when feeding yuck. Little guy must have had his night this afternoon he did a 4 hour sleep we had guests who both held him and he remained out for the count!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Jo the little miss had the same. She had a 5 hour sleep this afternoon. So i slept too lol. We're gonna stay in overnight. Her temp is up and staying up...just want to make sure it stays there overnight so should be home tomorrow.


----------



## Broodypants

Wow how exciting Mo and Misse! Wish I hold say the same but unfortunately nothing happening! 

KM hope you have a good night and can come home tomorrow!

I have had lots more BH today but that's it! Going to have a nice spicy curry tonight and maybe tomorrow we'll attempt sex!


----------



## molly85

He spent all day yesterday crapping nothing since the middle of the night lol


----------



## misse04

Used up the rest of my clarysage in bath and a massage, bounced on my ball and now hoping nothing more happens till I've had a good night sleep lol. Loving the Olympics opening it's so ridculous but think it's brilliant lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Gutted i'm missing the opening ceremony. Shes kept her temp up for theblast 2 checks so hope shebsricks at that. Just gonna grab some.shut eye before she needs feeding again. Night girls x


----------



## misse04

Night :) glad she's finally here for u! :)


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw hope you can go home soon 

I think this might be it for me! But half of me thinks noooo , so paranoid I think it is an it isn't! 

Having really serious contractions that have me in tears they 6 to 8 min apart thought opening ceremony they diffenotly getting more intense bit jaunt so worried if I phone hospital an go in ( drop OH two girls off at home first ) they tell me I'm 2 cm an to go home


----------



## Mosnippy

Off to hospital had bright red blood so they want to see me am hot scared as the pain are flipping intense 

Will try keep you updated!


----------



## Mosnippy

We back home so upset an pissed of an crying 

Start of labor an tightenings are freaking painful I can't talk move or anything during them :( was monitored for an hour then examined to be told I'm still shut :( completely closed :( 

Worst part OH could care less we had to take his daughters back to there mom at 2 o clock I feel bad but triage said come in, so he was not happy about this in a indirect way 
He kept falling asleep in chair moaning he hasn't had sleep .. An me?? Then when I was told I'm still close after all the pain I said fuck me I think in in for a painful labour he had a go at me , I'm scared shitless an he is as supportive as a stick on bra.. We came home in silence an he is now fast asleep 

Me lying here waiting for pain pills to kick in an crying ... Really want my mom :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hun i hope things get easier and i inow how frustrating it is to be having contractions and not progressing i was the same at the beginning. Hope things speed up for you and your OH gets his arse in gear after some sleep. Just think you'll have your george with you soon. Good luck darling, you'll be great xx

Absolutely LOVE having a big baby. Fill her up and she sleeps for ages. After a horrid feed last night (she was fidgety and my nipples are already sore).she had another 5 hour sleep!! Brill!


----------



## misse04

Hope things are looking better this morning Mos. I'm backto square one but had a lovely lay in so looking forward to a day out with Connie in the sun :)


----------



## Mosnippy

Can't sleep as pains wake me up :( paracetamol not doing much , they flipping sharp my worst fear is contractions get close to how they want an I'm still closed :( they pretty damn close already :( 

Going to try bath in a bit :(


----------



## Broodypants

How's it going Mo? Sorry your oh isn't being a bit more supportive, men can be so useless!

Good little Lily! That's great she's having all this sleep KM! How are you feeling now?

Well I don't want to jinx anything but I've been having contractions since about eight thirty this morning, they wre getting quite regular around six mins apart but now they are a bit all over the place. If I keep active they come about every six mins but I don't want to tire myself out too much cause I could be in for a long ride at this rate! Got my tens on and going to have a lie down in a minute to save some energy for later in case it's needed! 

Will keep you posted! Xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Wishing my labour would hurry up! He is better now think he know he was a pain! 

Still only 5-7 min apart an freaking painful lasting a min long been that way for hours now :( lots of bloody mucous :( 

Broody hope this is it for you!! Keep us posted wish I could sleep but pains wake me up so I snooze not deep sleep so going to be shattered when time comes 

Km that great hope my man is like that!


----------



## Broodypants

Well I had a lay down but like you Mo could only snooze, and they slowed down to about ten eleven mins apart. Got up again now to try and keep things moving but it's a fine line between getting too tired and not wanting stuff to stop! Last couple have been eight mins apart so just going to try and keep on my feet. They are quite painful now but tens is helping. X


----------



## Mosnippy

Omg inthought lost my plug yesterday already or should I say had a bloody show but wow weeee I was wrong! Jeebus that's not normal for that amount of crap to come out an it was all bloody sorry tmi :( hope it means things are moving can't bare thought of this carrying on longer 
I'm so tired but can't sleep :( 

Fingers crossed it moves quick for you broody!


----------



## misse04

Yeah with connie I lost loads of different bits over 3 days think it's normal. Looks like I'm definitely going to be last then!


----------



## molly85

go you to! little manis loving the boob and sleep in decent blocks! had his first visit to the park and saw his cousins


----------



## Mosnippy

Awww awesome jo

Well my waters have just gone so freak out time!!!


----------



## misse04

Ohhh good luck! :)


----------



## molly85

pop goes the mosnippy you should get going now and ur def dilating lol


----------



## Broodypants

Hey ladies! Well that was it! Things really sped up around four o'clock so we made our way in and we have a baby boy! So over the moon,had secretly been hoping for one of each! Samuel Robert Henry was born this evening at 6:52 weighing 8lbs 4oz. Had a great labour just gas and air and no stitches, feel pretty good at the minute! He's adorable, has loads of hair! Has had two really good feeds and is currently sleeping. He passed meconium so they are monitoring for 12 hours but other than that all is well.

Hope your little man makes his appearance soon Mo xxxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> Awww awesome jo
> 
> Well my waters have just gone so freak out time!!!

WOW!!! Good luck xx



Broodypants said:


> Hey ladies! Well that was it! Things really sped up around four o'clock so we made our way in and we have a baby boy! So over the moon,had secretly been hoping for one of each! Samuel Robert Henry was born this evening at 6:52 weighing 8lbs 4oz. Had a great labour just gas and air and no stitches, feel pretty good at the minute! He's adorable, has loads of hair! Has had two really good feeds and is currently sleeping. He passed meconium so they are monitoring for 12 hours but other than that all is well.
> 
> Hope your little man makes his appearance soon Mo xxxx

Massive congrats.

And don't worry missy I'm sure your LO just wants the spot light all to himself and so is waiting for everyone else to go first...he wants to be the headline act!!!!

Well birth story and pics are in there for you ladies...she's doing great at feeding but gotta say my boobs aren't loving it. THey're full and engorged already and my nipples are incredibly cracked and sore...gonna head to bed soon am tired!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1109907-my-sweep-its-almost-pg-5-full-birth-story-pics-pg1-x.html#post19940413


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh my god wow broody huge congrats!!!! an sounds lil a easy birth 

I just been booked in 5cm whooohoooo so this is it!!


----------



## Mosnippy

Little George William Lockley born 2:34 am weight 8lbs 12 is here!!! Just perfect I had 3rd degree tear but done only gas an air 

Will write more later


----------



## misse04

Congratulations both of you :)

I'm just clearly going to be pregnant for the rest of my life I think lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well done. He's exactly 2 days and 10 minutes younger than Lily XD. Massive congrats x


----------



## Broodypants

Huge congrats Mo! Well done! Hope you are feeling ok xx

Misse, you won't be long hon! I'm sure!

Well we are all good, managed to get some sleep last night so not feeling horrendous this morning. He's just had his last set of obs and has been given the all clear so just waiting for the paperwork to be completed and we should be off home in the next couple of hours!


----------



## molly85

Wahooo on Samuel and George! Come on Harvey your friends are now waiting to meet you!

3rd degree tear ouch. Looks like no one is taking their time once they get going.


----------



## misse04

Something tells me I'll still be here next Sunday preparing to be induced lol


----------



## stardust599

Aww misse. Pamper yourself this week. And remember the longer you are pregnant the bigger and srronger and healthier your LO will get!


----------



## misse04

Yeah the 'bigger' is whats concerning me lol


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies 

Sorry its taken so long, but I want to announce the birth of my baby girl Eleanor Isabella (Ellie) on the 26/7/2012 :cloud9: she was 7lb 2oz :) 

It was 27 degrees celcius in my delivery room. I had back to back labour which started at 9:30 am, I thought it was a false alarm but went in at 1:30pm with my mum and husband in a lot of pain, was 8cm so no time for pain relief although the thought of needles almost gave me a panic attack lol 

I told them I needed to push and they didn't believe me, ignored them anyway as my back felt like it was been ripped apart :wacko: midwife had just enough time to shout baby and dive to grab her as I pushed her out, all of her, in one go and gave myself a second degree tear to boot :dohh:

Hope your all doing well :)


----------



## Mosnippy

Wow lotsa babies!!! 

Huge cOngrats kitty! 

I'm still in hospital , hopefully go home tonight just waiting on dr an I have to pee 2 times for them which not looking forward to that!!! 

Little g is just content an breastfeeding going well just so I love! Will try do birthstory soon

Misses your little one will be here soon!!! 

Ladies can't believe we done this!! Warm fuzzies all round!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh girls. I'm struggling with the breastfeeding. My milk came in last night and my boobs have been RIDICULOUSLY engorged all day. Nothing is helping. I tried hand expressing, hot flannel, cold compress, painkillers and other things. She can't latch properly because my boobs are too big. On top of that I think I have mastitis. My boobs are hot and red and itchy and one of them is more swollen on one side so looks lopsided. They're REALLY lumpy and I'm just in agony. My nursing bra must be at least 2 cup sizes too small at the moment (and it is a 34F). It's getting so stressful, both me and Lily just get frustrated when it's time to feed. If I didn't know that this is going to go on for a few days no matter what I do I would've given up this morning :'(


----------



## molly85

hugs KMB.i just got a handy tip for huge boobs you might need to express a bit off first and have something to bite down on. squash your nip to get as mush in her mouth as possible. I'm then having to poke down to leave air space until he gets going. 

I'm with you on the bras i have ones from feeding abby they just fit I can wear a pad with them though peeing milk every where when he feeds


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'm the same with the peeing milk everywhere. And I am. I got so frustrated with the size of them when I got in today (went to bbq at FIL's) that I ended up expressing 2oz off either side which I think will end up doing more harm than good as it's just going to increase my milk supply :(


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw no sorry you struggling :( hope it gets better

Fingers crossed my man has taken to it an hope it continues my boobs are huge an seems to be ok although he favours only the one do going to have to see how to get him on other one 

Just so in love 

Hope all you ladies are doing ok


----------



## molly85

2oz each bleeding heck! atleast you can bank it. 

note to self do not wear a white top when a messy boy is feeding


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey ladies how is everyone doing? 

I am in just such amazement! I can see why you have more haha sinc coming home he has been golden the hospital made him so cranky an unsettled we got a great night sleep 5hrs 

My milk came in today surprising so quick lol he was favouring one boob but found out why the other one the nipple doesn't harden to a teet for him so have to work with that one a bit 

So chilled this little man! Not loving that pain from stitches but all good! 

Hope you alll well xx


----------



## molly85

hope those stitches heal soon are you bathing them regularly?


----------



## misse04

Wahh I'm still pregnant! Glad you all enjoying your babies though :) just had another sweep doubt anything will happen though. Last time, when I had Connie (I know this sounds weird) but she said after a bath to dry down there with a hairdryer a bit to help the stitches heal better lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Yeah they said to air them I'm just about to go for shower then give them a dry haha 

Awww where you dilated at all? Hope sweep works well things can change so quick look at me from completely hit sat morning to active labour Saturday night


----------



## misse04

1-2cms dilated, cervix has shortened and only has 1cm to go, and is now 2/5 engaged which is more than Connie ever was so not all bad news :) progressed from last week so that's something


----------



## Mosnippy

Hopefully soon fingers crossed it happens soon xx


----------



## misse04

Officially the last person I know to be pregnant, the last girl had planned c section this morning for bg baby... He weighed 11.2lbs! Where's my baby :( lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Wow that is big!!! 

I'm sure it was my retail shopping on Friday that set me off lol that an nandos for lunch as soon as I finished my walk my contractions started an did stop


----------



## misse04

I went shopping friday :( 

Weve got homemade nandos one night this week .... So maybe lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh ladies i don't know what to do with feeding. We're strugglin so much. My nipples are so crackrd and sore that every latch is agony. My boobs are so sore and she just needs feeding so much she feeds for over an hour maybe even 2 and an hour later seems hungry again. Last night she fe pretty much constantly from 11pm til 5:30am. With only tiny 5-10minute breaks. I'm exhausted.and the thought ofevery impending feed has me in tears i just don't feel like i can do it. I an ready to pack it in but i know i'll regret it. OH i sick of seeing me miserable already and is practically begging me to gove upp. He just wants to be able to help because theres nothing he can do except watch me cry/shout/grit my teeth through feeds. I have a lactation nurse coming tomorrow but if that doesn't help i don't think breastfeeding is going to last for us. :'( 

misse i really hope your lo makes an arrival soon x


----------



## Broodypants

Hey ladies! Oh Misse, sorry to hear that the little one hasn't made an appearance for you yet but it doesn't sound like it will be too long now!

How is everyone doing? We are doing ok! Found out yesterday that Sam has tongue tie which we need to keep an eye on as it could affect his feeding although I think it seems to be going ok at the minute.he's able to latch on ok ish, not quite as strong as Erin but he definitely feeds and is content afterwards, Friday will tell as that's when he'll be weighed. I have spoken to a local bf tongue tie specialist and she said from what I've said it all soun positive but we are going to go and see her next week anyway and I have an appt the following day to have it snipped if she thinks we need to. I'm ok at the moment but would hate to be in a position in a few weeks where he wasn't gaining weight and then have to wait to have something done about it so we'll see.

Erin has been ok too, a bit clingy to me which we expected but as Sam is sleeping so much it's not too hard to find the balance and spend lots of time with her right now.

I'm getting some sleep too, he seems to have a fussy period between about one and three and then has been having a good few hours sleep after that so I'm not feeling too bad - although it's going to be bloody hard work when Bob is back to work in a couple of weeks! Trying not to think about that too much right now though!

Hope you are all doing ok!

Xx


----------



## misse04

Sorry feedings handwork KM, maybe sometimes rather than you both being stressed may be better to switch to formula if your really struggling although I get that you don't wantto give up :( hopefully it gets easier.

Broody, I'm dreading how clingy Connie will be, she's really protective already. My friend was round the other day and connie cried cause she was touching my bump and all my mw appts she cries at when I'm being measured and bloodpressure and everything, she doesn't like people touching me.

Loosing more plug with bit of blood... It's defiantly a lot darker than anything else I've had... Back ache and odd tightening but doubt it will turn into anything ... Oh well! Lol x


----------



## misse04

Contractions have started, hoping they don't go!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

misse04 said:


> Contractions have started, hoping they don't go!

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you hun x


----------



## Mosnippy

aw km sorry to hear you struggling i had that the night in hospital i was in tears cause george was doing that. my one nipple is tender and has a sore on it as was only feeding on the one, as my other nipple wont shape properly. 

hope it gets better for you, 

i realised never put a pic up of my monkey.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0718.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0688.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I still can't believe the mop on your georgie bless him x


----------



## molly85

Yay on contractions! Come on wee man might this be the first sweep in history to work lol?

That tongue tie snipping sounds painful but needs must.

Hugs KMB fingers crossed it all settles down what are you using for the nipples, I seem to have got away lightly this time but abby fed like she does. Could it be worth getting some formula to feed from a cup or syringe after each BF feed to reduce how much you are presently making then build it back up after you boobs have healed a bit? You obviously making enough I am just thinking back hopefully the lactation nurse can help you out those poor nips!

Chris (did I say he has a name Christopher Jonathan) had his 5 day weighing and heal prick yesterday he's lost 7oz so not bad at all next weigh in on Friday he's not feeding constantly so looking good at the moment that I am making good milk for him. Abby is far more protective of Matt than I and we have had some tantrums but everyone still makes a fuss of her she is just very vocal anyway if she feels she is being ignored.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have nipple cream and it worked the first couple of days but she's feeding so much i don't think she's giving it chance to work. She has a really tiny mouth and although I know she is latching properly and getting milk (she's having a really good sleep after her cluster feeding earlier) I don't think it is a good latch. She is always fighting to get more in and just can't.

I feel sorry for OH because he feels useless. He wakes up with us and can't get back to sleep so just has to watch us struggle and listen to us cry :(


----------



## molly85

Mo just realised matts been calling chris monkey too.

are you getting to the hind milk?that seems to work really well rubbed into the nip. I've been doing a sort of stretch and squash to get loads in his mouth. Is her latch better in the day it might be worth getting up properly make a cuppa and feed her lights on in the lounge so you can focus better if it is. Just going on personal experience i find night feeds half dozey the worse for not getting latch right. No idea if that might help but don't feel alone hun. Do you have anyone apart from OH who can pep talk you through the night feeds?


----------



## stardust599

km you may have an oversupply? my DD fed like that and it turned out I hadnlosds of watery foremilk and she wasnt getting through to thr hindmilk so had to feed constantly. it gave her terrible colic and wind as well as foremilk is very high in lactose. most of the protein and fat to fill them.is in the hindmilk. i gave up with DD because of it but theres loads you can do to help. DS I had the same issues but he also has a feeding disorder and has a special milk thickener and reflux meds so ai only persevered for a few days then expressed a bit.

Breasymilk is best but.not when it makes mummy and baby unhappy. formula is perfectly healthy and sage and nutrituous and should be a guilt free choice. both mine have thrived on formula once the reflux was under control. I did have regrets with DD thougj so understand.jow dtrong.u want to keep goibg

please excuse any typos. very very tired on phone xx


----------



## irmastar

Congratx evryone!!! misse waiting on your update.
KM I was the same with the difference that I don't have enough milk my baby was starving and would cry day and night and when she was on the breast she was just to tired to latch, so many problems that I decided to combifeed, but actually I am expressing mot of the time even tho I only get 2 oz I still put her to the breast and she is only having2 or 3 formula bottles a day, here in the US we have WIC they help you alot eith breastfeeding I saw a lactation consultant but she agreed it was better for me to pump bc she won't latch. I am lucky she lent me a hopital grade double pump, if it wasn't for that I would have gib=ven up already. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## misse04

Well after going to bed early I've woken up starving! Still small not unbearable contractions so I've come to sit downstairs to have some cocopops LO wish things would hurry up now I can't sleep!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Tonight has been better. She's actually slept between feeds so feeling a bit better. Even though her last feed took an hour and a half :/


----------



## stardust599

km its so normal, it will settle down! at least with a 1hour30min feed sses gone through to thh hindmilk. is she emptying a breast at each feed? if ur gut is telling u that shes not emptying the boob then dont switch sides. offer 1 side only for a 3hour block then the other side for a 3hout block. dont express at all! the ladies in the BF section will know better. i found the midwifes useless as they had never seen. n.oversupply before and thought it was fantastic that i had so.muuh.milk and told.me.to express the extra and store it. bad move, i could literally express 10oz from each side within 10mins and haddfar too.much foremilk! 

DS is 4 week and has been solely formula fed since 10 days ish and is only just beginning to sleep between feeds xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am only feeding her from one side each feed because otherwise she doesn't empty and I just leak everywhere!!! 

She struggled so much to get on this morning I had to express and it;s just so painful because she can't get enough nipple in her mouth...the nipple's too big and her mouth is too small. It hurt so much this morning that I was screaming like I was in labour all over again x


----------



## misse04

I'm still here :'( lol pains have gone after getting bad las night. OH is back to work as he stayed off yesterday thinking something would happen and I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up being induced now. Hope everyone and babies are well, seriously had enough. :( x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwe hun really hope things stary happening for you soon. Sending lots of labpur vibes your way xx


----------



## misse04

Lol I don't know what to do with myself, weathers crappy and I'm just waiting around! But thanks :) Hopefully it's Monday latest I will be induced x


----------



## molly85

proper cheeky little man not coming out!

It's finally bathday for Chris damnmanky cord finally fell off in the middle of the night leavind a gooy mess


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily's fell off night before last. Its not been too messy but with the bf struggle dodn't.get.chance.to.give.her a bath so.we'll be doing it today too.x


----------



## misse04

Aww clean babies all round then... Mines still all mucky in my belly hahah x


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww Misse I hope it happens soon!! 

I bathed little one yesterday but cord not off yet , sitting waiting for midwife to come 

Had to co sleep last night as he just struggles to settle an would fed either just played with nipples , crying for food but would latch jut lick an muzzle , after struggling for ages he eventually latched but then didn't stay on long an the. Woke up so quick after it so in his room folded out futon an got him to latch while lying down an that is where we stayed for 4 hours do I atleast got some rest 

He doesn't like sleeping anywhere :( car seat gets few hours Moses basket gets nothing uses I pad it up with pillows :( he struggles with wind an been sick a few times to poor bug


----------



## molly85

the middle looks horrible but washed it, dried it with a cotton wool pad and left it as the nappy excess covers it that can soak up any excess gunk and the bottom is sealed off. 

Hoew was the lactation nurse?


----------



## Mosnippy

Pooo side thought already lost 11 kgs of baby weight got 8 to go lol whoop whoop 

So just over a stone to go nearly lost 2 stone of weight


----------



## Mosnippy

I meant ooooo damn autocorrect on phone an one hand typing


----------



## molly85

Mo you'll be disgusted I am 1.5kg off my booking weight of 87kg. much weight to loose going to be a good girl and try and drop the last bit by next wed. then I'm aiming for a kilo a week until my b-day at least so i can have a new wardrobe!


----------



## Mosnippy

That's fab !!! How much did you pick up during pregnancy? 

I am well impressed withine 5 days not bad


----------



## molly85

Now i am baffled if i can't understand the message or if your spell checkers gone nuts?

Duh it's me

ummmm 8kg from booking appointment but I managed to loose about 5kg at one point in fluids from the vomiting at 17 weeks it did all go back on though by 30 weeks


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I put on about 2 stone when pregnant and not suprisngly considering her wait I've lost pretty much all of it. Just a couple of pounds to go lol. Little miss is whinging and I think she wants feeding but I'm dreading it. My nipples are so sore last time i feed her there was a little blood on her mouth. :(. LC said positioning was wrong and I think things are better for her a little as shes not taking as long to feed but shes still struggling latching, she won't take my left side and it's still agony for me. I just dread every feed and I feel so sorry for Toby. I haven't been able to take him to bed since we had her as she feeds at his bedtime. So I have to read him a story downstairs and he takes himself to bed. I'm not very comfortable leaving the house so we can't do anything. She said it will get better after the first 6 weeks or so...great so just about the time Toby starts school!?!

I'm giving it one last shot today. If I don't feel any better by this evening we're off to the shop to get some formula...gutted i'm not getting it but just don't think breastfeeding suits us. Yes I know it's what's best for her but just don't think it's what's best for us as a family x


----------



## molly85

your poor nips and that nurse did not sound the most useful 6 weeks christ! def do whats best for you. I know 1 of my friends bf'd by dead formula'd by night that worked really well if you want to and can keep going when you've healed. Hugs message me if you just want a chat at any time i'm on my laptop loads at the moment


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw km I am in the same boat as you at the moment he just been on me constantly since yesterday :( every half hour so far he is on me, doesn't settle etc I'm so tired an emotional an oh is feeling so frustrated an useless, still waiting for midwife :( I can't keep doing this every half hour thing :( I have cold sore as am so run down which upsets me cause have to be so careful not to give to little one so can't give him kisses :( which frustrates me

Going to express as I have plenty milk an see if he will bottle feed to give me a break in between so other half can have him while I rest 

Ohhh do much hard work


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah we're bottle feeding. Tried to put her to my breast to feed. One suck and I was screaming and in tears...AGONY!!! It was SO painful I felt like I'd been stabbed!!

LC just been though and she was dead nice about me wanting to go on to bottles. Think she was a bit worried about me though. She kept asking if I felt okay in myself, was I sure with a look of concern on her face. I am of course gutted that I am giving up but I think it's what is best for us and I feel proud that I at least tried. I lasted almost as long as with Toby and the reasons I gave up with Toby were far more selfish and mainly due to exhaustion and lack of support. This time we have both struggled and I just don't feel like a mother to Toby when I'm feeding. At least now if she needs feeding at Toby's bed time Baz can do it. And I feel like I can sort some things out and much more confident about leaving the house. I was also probably tear stained from the recent attempt to latch lol. 

I have a couple of friends who are avid breastfeeders though and I'm proper worried they'll judge me and not understand!!


----------



## Mosnippy

I am not a happy girl! 

I have to go to triage looks like I might have blood clot in leg ;( midwives have ordered me off to there an probably be in for night :( just what I need when I am so tired an emotional


----------



## molly85

oh nooo Mosnippy hope your all ok, never know you might get some nice midwife who will hold George for you so you can get an hour or so sleep.

KMB though I'm cheering for bfing its purley for the no washing up and sterilising aspect you send any grumps my way i put a good few doubting Thomas's in their place with Abby some times BFing is just not healthy for baby or mum let alone the whole family.


----------



## misse04

Your all making me sick with your talk of weight loss while I continue to get fatter by the second plus I swear I get a new stretch Mark every hour!

Don't worry too much KM there's no point if neither of you are happy it won't benefit anyone

Hope you get sorted and everything is ok MOs


----------



## molly85

your not getting fatter misse little man is


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm back home phew!! As they won't admit me to medical ward with George , thank god an because I'm already on blood thinning injections I can come home an back tomorrow for scans 
Stressed deluxe :( I am hoping to hell its nothing as I was told if I get another clot I'm on warfarin for life :( 



an I was planning on going to my moms tomorrow as my granddaddy memorial Saturday so can't do that either

Aw misses hope he comes soon for you!


----------



## molly85

Graddaddy would prefer you checked over and safe hugs!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Misse I hope something happens for you soon. Lily is doing brilliant on formula. She's sleeping between feeds and not fussing looking for more as she obviously wasn't getting what she needed from my breast. My boobs are sore and full and I know it's gonna get worse but she seems so much more content now. 

Was actually able to cook tea and eat it, was able to put Toby to bed, and have managed to put 3 loads of washing on today. Safe to say I'm feeling a bit more like a person now and not a walking pair of boobs. 

Going to tidy up the front room a bit as it's a state and then get LO sorted for a bath. 

Mo glad you don't have to stay in. I can imagine how awful it would be. Sorry you can't go to your mum's as planned but hope everything is okay and it turns out to be nothing xx


----------



## stardust599

km well done you for persevering. sometimes BF isnt best if it doesnt work out. a happy and healthy mummy and baby are more important. my sister is very pro breastfeeding, bf her first 2 for over a year. her 3rd was born 2days after DS and this time she only managed a few days and has now apologised to me and realised it doesnt always work out.

DS is horrendous just now. has reflux and a milk allergy very badly. he has diarrhoea eczema projectie vomiting and is awful to feed - gulping choking and screaming then so upset afterwards we hwadbutting and scratching me. wont sleep longer than 15mins. hes aldo terrible during the night from 3am onwards with colicky wind pains and straining etc. not coping very well, PND has hit me hard again im angry tearful desperate etc. and have no friends really. and live too far from my family to visit everyday for support. OH just tells me to get control of myself. im angry that none of the docs have checked on me as had awful PND with DD and they let me down and kept passing me back.and forward to mental health team. and promised me theyd look after me and check on.me this time but nobody has chrcked in with me even once. so anxious i can barely function either :-( n8


----------



## molly85

HUgs stardust GP's are crap at such things as are the HV's tehy just like ticking their boxes. Do you still have the mental helath teams number they should be able to get you signposted to the mum's team you'll need to chase it yourself (i'm part of a crisis team when not having babies and have had PND and antenatal depression so know roughly how your feeling and what a nightmare getting help can be). Ican't believe little ALex is so unwell having been part of 2 of of these groups on here in the last year they have both had a baby with similar gastric issues it's obviously not that uncommon so don't feel alone! 

Ignore OH cry if you want we are here if you need us to rant to.

Big hugs KMB hope you get some sleep Mo too.

And Misse hope your contracting


----------



## stardust599

thank you. the pnd seems to have come on as anger and anxiety this time. im absolutely raging at the whole world and i know its completely unreasonable! OH gets the worst of it as i have to swallow it with the babies during the day and just explode at him when he comes home. he cant do anything righ!

and anxiety is awful i cant function with the panicky sick unable to breathe feeling and keep getting obsessive thoughts about cot death etc. 

feel like i have lost DD too as she was the centre of my world before and now she gets zero attention from.me cos DS needs full attention. and im always telling her off because shes so.unhapoy and naughy. im sure she hates me. going to ask OH to have DS for a few hours at weekend so i can spend some times with macy.

last time i went through this i moved in with mum but she only has 2 besrooms so i cant now and feel very alone while OH is at work or football

cant believe its happened to me again. i tried so hard to keep myaelf relaxed and happy and rested and its hit me like a ton of bricks the past few days. and cant believe its my second refkux baby. we dont even see a paediatrician until the 17th and gp wont prescribe anything and ive been told not to go to a+e unless he is dehydrated or stops gaining weight. he eats all day everyday though so hes putting.on weight fine.

phew feels good to get that out xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw stardust huge hugs , dont have any advice as haven't been through that but have had depression :( I know support is so important an I to don't have any up here either :( hope you get the help you need an little one gets better 

I manages to get 3 hours sleep had to do it with him lying next to me but I feel better for it


----------



## misse04

:hugs: Hope things get sorted soon for you stardust

Glad formula is better KM and your ok Mos

Jo I'm not contracting now get mild ones every now and again for a while then they ofcorse disappear, I can't possible have any plug left the amount I've lost lol. Completely fed up and Connie is in a baaad mood this morning. Expecting a call from MW at some point today about being induced should be between Sunday and Tuesday .... Was starting to thinki wouldn't choose it but after wakin up in this mood I can't wait any longer. I'm shattered and cant sleep I'm so uncomfortable. Connie was 11 days late and this one is now 10, really cant believe he's still not here and on track fo being later than Connie... Seriously starting to wonder how big he's actually going to be!


----------



## molly85

Keep talking stardust! you've done reflux before so know all the tricks what formula is he on out of curiosity?

Aww misse wishing you an induction like mine minus the meconium. the monitor on the head makes labour far easier on you if you get that far I think it makes it less stressful on both of you even if the damn little thing won't come off.

Ya sleep for MO


----------



## misse04

Jo how was your labour haven't heard much apart from quick? Lol

Well I've been up hospital this afternoon being monitored because I had horrible pain in side of my stomach and very little movement, I didn't want to go but MW insisted... Anyway ofcorse the second the monitors were put on he moved more in 10 mins than he has done in the last 10 weeks lol and pains are contractions but I think is more painful cause that's where he's laying oops. So now home for more waiting around x


----------



## misse04

Oh and also been told to relax and lay on my side and have a bath for the pain... With a 13 month old running riot.. Not possible! :haha:


----------



## molly85

pah laying on side is not comfy 

no one was very sure if I have a good pain threshold or if it didn't hurt horribly. I had back contractions and leg ones very little in the front so could push the pain out of my feet other wise it was all ver smooth and both times I have had foetal ejection or what ever it'scalled where you can't not push your body takes over it reduces the damage if your body just takes over. I was otherwise stoned on the gas lol


----------



## misse04

How long was it? I'm thinking I'm going to end up being induced and hoping it's not a long one.


----------



## molly85

had the pessary at 4 something proper contractions rather than mini ones started half an hour into monitoring I was 3-4cm by about 7.30 on delivery suit just after 8 waters popped as his heart beat was decelerating at about half 8 ( my kids hate being monitored and and don't like how i contract) the meconium could have been from the exams where they were poking his head about. he arrived by 9.15 with about 5 mins of pushing or ejecting lol


----------



## misse04

Ohh not bad. I've got no idea what to do anymore erggh


----------



## molly85

if conniesin bed put your feet up and ignore your bump. worrying over still being pg won't get him out earlier so may aswell enjoy having somewhere to balance a plate of biccys


----------



## misse04

Yep just been eating cocopops lol. I really cant get over it that he's not here yet. It was easier with no signs but all these stupid 'pains' and 'tightenings' that get quite bad... And my show yesterday..... It's getting me at it!


----------



## molly85

thetrace picked i had as suspected been contracting for weeks so probwould have popped naturally and it been quick


----------



## stardust599

I had minor contractions for weeks too they must have been doing something as the labour was amazingly quick too. Hindwaters started leaking on sun afternoon but no pains and was kept in hosp. 12.30pm on the Sun my sister came to visit and nade me.laugh and I felt a pop then a thud then started contracting majorly 1min apart. Was checked and 3cm then by 1.30 was 6cm ish. OH arrived at 2pm and DS was born at 2.18 after 5mins pushing.

DS is having a horrific night with reflux and tummy cramping. The psst 5 hours he has dozed off for 5mins on me then woke throwing his head back, screaming, straining etc and when he calms down.it starts again. He has finally fallen into a deep sleep so Ive just transferred him to basket but he shoukd be up around 2-3am for another feed and the fun starts all over again. Hes definately cows milk intolerant but GP wont prescribe hypo milk until the 17th when we see paed.

He is so congested he can barely breathe, rattly hoarse chest from refluxing, red eyes, eczema on his face, green poo with streaks of black mucous, gulping and choking on his feeds, screaming and arching his back and headbutting and clawing me when I try to wind him. Hiccups all the time. Constant spit up etc. His insides must be red raw :-( I think he has CMPI with secondary reflux and delayed gastric emptying. Have done loadth of research on these as DD was the same. 

I am so angry at the NHS. They let my DD down horrifically too and she was 8 and a half weeks before she got meds and a hypo milk but it was too late for her as she was in so much pain with feeding she had developed an aversion to the bottle and stopped gaining weight and the consultant wanted to hospitalise her and put an NG tube in. I syringe fe her an.ounce an hour for about 2months to avoid tube feeding. She refuses all.milk n as think she still associates it with pain although shes completely over everything.

With DD I took her to A+E many times and was sent away with nothing and it was blamed on my PND. We eventually got our referral when she went 24hours without drinking a drop.of milk and had stopped gaining weight. At least DS has been referred.

OH is being awful to.me. Too tired to go into it but I need a hug :-( xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hugs stardust. Hope things get better soon.

My OH is pissing me off. He just hasn't chamged at all. He moans if i ask him to get upin the morning at like half 9 asking why should he? He is still constantly on his xbox shouting and only has lily when i ask him to so i can like go to the loo or make tea or something. Then he asks me to take he back as soon as i get back. I haven't been able to bath her properly just wash her whilst shes on her changing mat because i would like him to be part of her first proper bath. Its like nothing has changed for him. She threw uo like half her feed yesterday evening amd he didn't even help me. Just rolled his eyes at me. So i had to clean me lily and the sofa all whilst still holding her because she was fussing and xrying for food.

Rant over. For now lol.


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw ladies big hugs for you not good hope dr sort out your lo soon star 
Km kick his butt!!! 

Good news no clots :) spent day at hospital stressed lo would wake up screaming for food but luckily he was golden an I have no clots!! 

He has his heel prick today :( then we going to attempt trip to my mom 

He suffers with hiccup to all the time poor thing


----------



## misse04

Hope your OHs and drs sort themselves out, sounds like hell stardust :(
And KM sounds like OH needs a kick up the bum!

Yay on good news Mos. 

....I'm still here pregnant lol, as of 8.33am he was officially later than Connie!


----------



## molly85

Star considering you have to wait so bleeding long have you tried goats formula from waitrose or SMA (I wouldn't usually recommend the normal stuff) lactose free? I am so with you n milk and bottle aversion ABby was never that bad but she has nearly weaned her self off any sort of milk and just takes a bit of cheese or a yoghurt (just like her mummy). 

Hugs Misse!

Ohhhhh KMB could slap him for you but know that won't help if she throws up again aim it at the x-box!

Mo good luck with your trip I think George and Chris have been talking the only way I can get rid of them is to feed him more.


Hmmm little Chris has been pretty good took and hour to settle last night not sure what I ate but made him reflux abit had to prop his mattress on a towel and wedge a dummy which he hates between his mouth and his blanket swaddle to get him sucking down. Thankfully it worked so we got some sleep. and he's on form today. 

The scales love me I am now prepregnancy weight!!!!!


----------



## stardust599

Dont think Lactose free would help :-( Its the cassein and whey he seems to struggle with. I tried half lactose milk and lactase drops but no help. I considered soy but he seems to be allergic to the thickener we've been using which is closely related to soy! I would use goats milk formula if i.could find it!

OH is being absolutely awful. No idea whats wrong but he isnt himself. Ive just packed stuff for me and LOs to go stay at my mums. Hes being really nasty, keeps losing his temper and has been saying sone really hurtful stuff. Now he is making threats about the LOs if I take them away ssying I will see "what will happen" and "he'll sort it out" because apparently im taking them away even.though iveboffered to leave them for the weekend and bring them back any night and collect before his work in the morning but apparently thats not good enough. And he made a horrible comment and laughed and smirked about me being "fucked up in the head" When hes angry he always says horrible things that cant be taken back even though Ive told him to stop before he says sonething he regrets. Hes now drcided that we're splitting up and he had emptied the joint a.c to give me half and is apparently closing it on monfay. I dont know whats happened to him I just got out of brd this korning and he was awful to.me so i asked him whats wrong and apparently i "just do his fucking head in" Chsrming!

On the plus side my anxiety etc. really arent too bad today and yesterday and i.know will be muh better when im near my mum and sister. GP on monday though and may ask for a losw dose anti depressant just to lift my mood a little when its hard xx


----------



## stardust599

Sorry for the typos - bloody phone! LO had a horrific night too


----------



## molly85

Glad you have GP sorted. God knows what your OH is up to they do get baby blues to but if he's being that nasty having the kids away from him might be better until he can calm down a bit.

Waitrose def do the Goats formula I know one of my friends had it in mind as a back up plan her LO is now 16 months and awaiting a peg tube so we've discussed the different options and that was initially 1 of them


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Star so sorry you're going through this hun and i agree taking the kids for the weekend is probably best if he's acting like this. 

OH is taking baby for a couple of hours tonight so i can have a nice long hot bath as i've only been able to grab quick showers here and there. Am also gonna catch up on my 50 shades as still only on 2nd book. Been too busy.

Jo am off to my mums and will weigh myself whilst i'm there. We'll see what they say.


----------



## molly85

KMB one to give you a giggle Chris is in new born clothes at under 7lbs you'd think plenty of room but no they are only just long enough


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Bless him. She doesn't fit in anything thats for babies less than 9 and a half pounds. We've just got her in 0-3 month things x


----------



## irmastar

:hugs: stardust hope things get better for you.
Ladies I never thought expressing was such a hard job, I don't even know if I am gonna be able to keep my supply up because I can't pump every 2 hrs, i have being pumping every 3 or 4 hrs, but I do wake up in the middle of the night to pump, I always get 2 bloody oz which aren't enough for Nicole, I have started fenugreek and will se if that helps.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hope you can keep your supply up hun. It must be difficult xx

Well sat here fighting back tears. So much for my hour to myself OH has decided his fucking call if duty clan match is more important. All i want is to sit in the bath and take my time rather than having a rushed shower. So pissed off its untrue!


----------



## molly85

Grrrrrrr KMB next time he goes to the loo take some scissors to that damn plug! Matt just wouldn't get an option but his balls very firmly live in my handbag!
I am actually going to have to go through the 0-3 stuff now he's uncurling thank god we have loads on dungarees as he is a twig

let me know how the pills go irma. how long are you pumping for? your supply does diminish on purely on pumping unless you get it to being just like a baby feeding which would drive you nuts


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I cried and got my way lol. Only trouble is it happened a little.late as i usually would've taken her to bed after her last feed but OH did that feed and didn't know he should put her to sleep. Now shes wode awake so will have to wait for next feed.


----------



## molly85

i'm waiting on OH going back to work to get the routine properly under way


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Its mainly so i can get some sleep lol but figured we may as well start from that lol.


----------



## stardust599

We're in a routine but LO is almost 5 weeks now.

DD goes to bed at 7pm then I get DS up, feed him, bath and massage him then feed him again then he is generally really sound from 8.30 til 11ish then his restlessness starts. Tonight he os quite settles but I have insomnia and cant sleep anyway lol. Im at Mums so she'll probs let me nap while DD does tomorrow. No idea whats up with OH. He was horrible all morning but then helped me pack and gave me a kiss goodbye and said he loved me and has been texting general chit chat. hopefully a jight off and full.nights sleep will do him good and he'll realise what a dick hes being. 

Bloody tired now hope I can fall asleep. DS shouldnt wake until at least 2 xx


----------



## irmastar

oh JO Idk what is wrong, I have a great pump a hospital grade double pump, I pump every 2-3 hrs I even wake up two times at night one of those it is around 3am which ppl ssay it is important to pump between 1-4am to keep supply up, I pump for 15-17min, why oh wy to I only get two ounces???? I have to supplement with formula sometimes as she's still hungry :(


----------



## irmastar

oh stardust I hope he realises all the hard work you do and stop acting the way he has being acting :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Irma even hospital grade prob won't get what a baby does when feeding have you been on the expressing section on here for ideas. I think wee man here prob gets at least 4oz per feed! it is of course less heavy than formula so can drink more


----------



## Mosnippy

Any news misses you been quiet? Hopefully good sign?


----------



## misse04

Afraid not. Still no baby, onto day 2 of trying to get on the ward to be induced but they are apparently very busy. My midwife text this morning so I just went in for a sweep just as a last attempt and still waiting for labour ward to ring me with a space. But my mum knows one of the supervisor midwives up there but she works nights so she's text her in hope that when she wakes up she will get us in or if not 3rd time lucky on sweep? Lol


----------



## misse04

Looked at notes, cervix is now soft and mid anterior, 1-2cms dilated and 1cm short need to get on ball to help him engage properly x


----------



## molly85

bounce, walk, sleep! bounce, crawl, sleep!


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww hopefully soon!!! Need to meet the last little peach! 

I have had such an emotional guilt ridden day , I had to give baby a formula bottle now as he is just not filling up fast enough with me alone , I been breastfeeding 4 hours practically constantly an he was not getting satisfied I am exhausted as was a shitty night to where he was not settled , after 4 hours on me he still had 2 ounces of formula an now is out like a light :( 

I wanted to breastfeed exclusively but had to admit I just couldn't keep doing that so going to try combi feeding

Hate that I can't feed my son properly :(


----------



## molly85

Jeez I am feeling very bad our bfing seems to be going pretty well. Though I may be cheating by eating a shed load of Oats either in a morning cereal, flap jack or breakfast bars. I try and drink loads and have a pot of fenurgreek sat on the shelf giving me the beady eye! Could also be that knowing how big a disaster bfing can be I went into it relaxed that I could switch at any point to formula if it was all to much or wee man wasn't happy. Mo is OH at home? theoretically the constant feeding should build your supply up but kills at the time and you need time off so don't feel bad about it needs must and a happy rested mum = a happy rested baby


----------



## Mosnippy

Yeah oh is at home an feels so frustrated that he can't settle or do anything he has been very stressed worried about me an being exhausted he has him at moment so I can rest up i thought my milk supply was good but after last week of doing this I have to face maybe it's not as good as it should be or he is a lazy sucker :( 

It's horrible you feel like a failure even tho I was open minded to both but at the moment if I don't give the bottle he would have still been latched to me :( 

Sigh never a straight forward route have to do what is right at the moment


----------



## molly85

Hugs MO!


----------



## Mosnippy

Happier baby mom not so happy as feel like a failure biggest boobs an cant feed my child but happy baby so once I slept I'll be better :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Don't feel bad hun. Georgie is happy an therefore you're doing what is right for him which makes you a wonderful mummy! Definitely not a failure hun.xx


----------



## molly85

if you want to combi feed or just reduce discomfort express off some excess into a bottle then mix with premade formula when he has a bottle def not a failure excuse my gobby attempts to cheer you guys on might need it tomorrow if wee mans not gained


----------



## Mosnippy

When I expressed earlier all I got was 2 ounces from both boobs :( so going to let him feed an then top up to keep up my flow well try


----------



## molly85

good plan these babys are such piggys

now where is Misse???


----------



## Mosnippy

Yeah when he was weighed saturday he was nearly birth weight


----------



## molly85

doing something right then HV visit tomorrow though we're still on MW care


----------



## Mosnippy

What do the hv do? I have one on Friday an I got midwifes tomorrow


----------



## misse04

Baby Harvey was born at 23.13 in the pool after 3-4hours of eastablished labour and sweep at 12, contractions startd at 2 and by 8.30 were every 3 mins got tohospital was 5 cms dilated and had gas and air, second degree tear and a 9.8lbs baby :) Neveragain lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Well done an congrats and ouch!!! Lol


----------



## molly85

Well done Missie well cooked boy! 

Mo they weigh then do hearing tests and ask a selection of questions that really get on your nerves


----------



## misse04

He came out in 2/3 pushes! I dont know how my body just took over and ejected him lol... He had his cord wrapped round his neck twice but they sorted that out just needed a bit of waking up x


----------



## Mosnippy

Just a quick hello we obviously all to busy with our bundles lol 

Hope you all ok xx


----------



## molly85

i'm always logged in but makes it easier to grab 5 minutes on here


----------



## misse04

been to get Harvey registered today. Trying to keep house tidy and loads of washing to do now were home. Never ending mess at the moment!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Misse that's what it's like for me too. I feel like all I'm doing these days is washing bottles/making them up/sterilising, picking up toys and clothes from the front room and putting the washing machine on lol. 

We took Lily to get registered today too and had some family visit. They've taken Toby to the beach for a bit to give us a bit of peace lol. 

OH is being better than before. Took her for one of her night feeds the other night as I was getting quite stressed. Is taking her for it again tonight because I'm so very tired. 

Little miss is brilliant though, still throwing up but not as much. My mum said my sister was exactly the same nothing helped; not winding her more, not changing her formula. Nothing. 

Health Visitor has just been too and she's on the 98th percentile for her weight (she's not quite gone back up to her birth weight but she's only a couple of ozs off so HV isn't worried) and inbetween 98th and 99.6th percentile for length and HC. Big girl!!!


----------



## misse04

To be fair OH has been brilliant and first 2 days did all cleaning and sorting Connie, hes been getting up to do the bottles and ive been eeding and changing then hes got up with Connie the last 2 mornings too so going to give him a lay in tmo. 

Weve just had an argument as were bth stressed with visitors and his dad was meant to come round tonight, when OH spoke to him he said he would be here gone 7, so Connie would be in bed and we really wanted an early night. So OH changed it to saturday now hes moaning he feels guilty so i said fine tell him to come round now and stop moaning but im going to bed and he can do all of Harveys last bits cause I really wanted to be in bd if im going to be up at half 5! and its escalted into a argument... ridiculous!

Has anyone else felt guilty on their older babies? I'm desperatley trying to make sure Connie gets lots of attention but she just keeps playing up and i feel like I'm contantly saying no or moaning and she didnt want to come near me earlier. It upset me, its fine now and we had some time together playing upstairs and putting her to bed she gave me cuddles... think the hormones are starting to kick in.x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah Toby is really playing up too. Started being violent. Kicking things and threatening people so feel like I'm constantly shouting at him. OH is also quite protective over Lily so Toby I think maybe feels a little pushed out by him but I'm sure balance will find itself eventually. I'm so glad I can still take Toby to bed and have a little play and read a story with him before and also when giving him a bath so we can still get some time together. I think it's just a matter of finding balance and it will take us some time to find our feet and figure out this parenting two lark lol but we'll get there. And my family are making sure Toby isn't feeling left out. My Dad has taken him to town and bought him a toy. My sister came round to play with him earlier and sat drawing with him and my family came over from Warrington today too and after their cuddles with Lily took Toby to the beach for a bit whilst the Health Visitor came x


----------



## molly85

Abby was totally spoiled by Matt while he was off so i think she's a bit lost but has managed to get some cuddles and playing with chris though I did pre-empt her having to play alone so she is generally happy in her play pen or pottering around alone in the living room with her dolly and push chair. 

Petrified over matt being on nights for a week soon


----------



## irmastar

Misse congrats!!! big boy, any pictures??
my son is being acting up too, doing all sort of things to get attention. I think he is feeling a little left out as his dad and his wife have a 9 week old baby . so first they have a baby and 6 weeks later bang mommy has a baby too. Hopefully it'll get better oncve school starts. Oh Nicole has been formula free for 4 days now, and she latch again with a nipple shield, nowwe are BF at night too wow, gonna see a lactation consultant on the 15th.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well done irma for sticking at it. So glad it's working out for you. Kind of gutted that I had to give up but at the same time so glad to have the freedom to take DS to bed. Lily usually needs feeding around that time but now OH can takeover if she wakes for her feed whilst we're reading the story. 

Realised today that it's less than 4 weeks until DS starts school. It's so scary. He seems so much bigger and older since Lily has been born and it'd already seemed to go so fast but now I just think where the hell is my baby boy and who is this intelligent, cheeky, brilliant little lad in his place? He's so grown up. I'm struggling to pick him up now I've been holding Lily. His hands seem so much bigger when I'm holding them. I don't like it one bit lol! It scares the life out of me that he is growing up. That he's starting school. That before I know it he will be this teenager that I will have to constantly worry about doing the same things me and OH did when we were teenagers. He'll be doing exams and building his future. It's just so much more apparent to me that a time is going to come when he doesn't really depend on me for much anymore. That terrifies me. I don't want him to grow up. 

Sorry for the epiphanic rant lol


----------



## irmastar

I only stick with it because I really wanted to experience BF , formula feeding is fine too. BF doesn't work for everyone, my son was FF and he is fine :). I just wanted to experience BF I guess, and I am sooo lazy to get up at night to make bottles, even if the were of EBM because I had to heat them up ugh. I have been trying the side lying feeding position and once I master it, feeding at night will be so much easier too.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh Lily is such a meance. Went to bed at half past 10 for her bottle. Finished and put her down by about 11ish and managed to get to sleep about 10 minutes later. She woke up at 2am for her feed and has yet to go back to sleep. She has had another bottle and is about to have one more. SHe has had boiled water. She's been burped. She's thrown up. And she's just plain whinged. Very tired.


----------



## misse04

Glad im not the only one struggling with 2, Im sure Connies testing her boundries. I know what you mean KM, Connie seems so old to me already and shes only 1!

Thank you irma will add a pic. :)

After 2 nights of 4 hour feeds was going really well. Last night was awful, we went to bed at half 8 to get early night and I didnt get to sleep until 12! Harvey was absolutely screaming so i had to come downstairs (he hadnt really cried atall up until then) he was clearly in pain but not sure what... He had burped well after feeds, thinking colic or reflux (but no sick for reflux) was so horrible to see him like it and then had to get up at 6 with Connie.... Im so tired but really want OH to have a lay in where hes done so much
 



Attached Files:







harvey.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

yikes i am now worried whats in my milk though am up every 2-3 hours its not for long. 

I was sent a pic by a friend of the size of a babies tummy at 2 weeks it's gone from the size of a marble to the size of an egg! so about 2oz worth of feeds no idea if that helps anyone might be they are guzzling to quick and eating to much .

going to risk tesco in a bit with both of mine eeeek. I have just discovered what is worse than the baby your feeding pooping mid feed it's you stinky bummed toddler doing it ahhh


----------



## stardust599

Must have been something in the air.

A has been horrendous the past 2 nights, not settling down at all. Everytime I start to drfit off he lets out another wail. I can't even bring him into bed with me as I've started smoking again :-(

He's bothered badly by reflux during the day and wind at night. I'm just surviving and trying to grab any good moments that I can. I took him to A+E last week as he won't eat and he won't sleep. Started Omeprazole but it's not making much difference. We have Carobel thickener for reflux and if I make his milk thick enough for him to be able to eat it gives him really bad wind and he's up all night. If I don't thicken it well he barely eats all day (1 - 1.5 every 2hours) but sleeps like a rock at night. Can't win! Back to paediatrician next Friday, they don't think he has a milk allergy though.


----------



## molly85

is he propped up at night star? even in a car seat as you all need sleep? thats something i was advised by my friend grr at docs even intolerance can make for an unhappy baby


----------



## irmastar

Misse- he is such a cutie.
Stardust-I really hope for things to get better for you.
I am happy, my baby sleeps so well at night, she only wakes up twice,and today we woke up at 2 pmlol


----------



## misse04

We had a good night last night. Although he has his awake time when we want to go to sleep.We got to sleep at 10 then he woke at 2 for a feed then OH took him downstairs at 6 when Connie got up so i could sleep properly,, he only sleeps properly in our bed so have given in most of last night for some sleep. otherwise he keeps stirring


----------



## molly85

Hehe misse i get company when OH goes to work. Must say I was very glad ofhaving crib next to bed this morning the very reason cosleeping can be a bit dubious I fell asleep when feeding and attempted to roll over with Chris on my chest whoops. Lesson learnt there thankfully he rolled into the side of the crib


----------



## misse04

He likes cuddles lol. Went for heel prick today, and he stopped bleeding before they were done so had to do it again, Connie cried because she didnt like him crying was a bit of a nightmare. We went to a bday party this morning so Connie got to play with us while Harvey slept which was nice :) Feel like things are settling down, hes doing so well. Having 3 ozs every 3-4 hours in the day then does a 6hour stretch in the night then goes back to 4hours and he only lost an oz of his birth weight... not that im surprised with the amount he eats x


----------



## misse04

Well, we just gave Harvey his first bath which he liked got him all clean and dressed then went and sat in bathroom to sit with Connie in the bath and Harvey threw up everywhere which he hasnt done since day 1! We were both covered, so had to wipe him down and change him again! Knew it was all going too well


----------



## molly85

lol well done Harvey! I had 20 mins of tandem screaming Abby was worse than Chris he was at least pooey and hungry she was just tired. Single mum of 2 i could not be not looking forward to ha ving themsolo for 7 nights in a row!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Tomorrow is going to be my first long stretch of having both of the kids on my own. OH is going fishing with his friends and will be out from 6 in the morning until about tea time as he will hang out with his mates afterwards. Can't say I'm not shitting myself lol. 

Lily's doing a lot better since we started using infacol instead of the dentinox colic drops. She's still throwing up occasionally but it's more of a normal amount. She's having 4oz every 3-4 hours. Though she polished off 5oz at my mum's the little pig lol. 

Am quite amazed I haven't really suffered with the baby blues at all this time. Had them pretty bad with Toby. I mean nothing serious but would be quite teary most days. The only tears I've been shedding are the occasional please-Lily-I'm-really-tired-go-to-sleep tears lol. Been a bit hysterical with sleep deprivation. Couldn't stop laughing at things that weren't even that funny earlier lol.

Having some really bad tummy pains and shooting pains in my back every time I sit down which concern me a little. Worried this pregnancy has seriously damaged my back...as if it wasn't fucked up enough already!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I did get a lucky couple of hours yesterday where both kids were asleep! Toby hasn't napped for at least a year!! I don't even remember when he stopped napping!! He's just been so tired the past few days that yesterday it caught up with him. Was so nice to have just a bit of peace to clean the kitchen and make a proper tea not just shove something in the oven that would only take 25 minutes!


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey everyone! 

Can't believe my little one is 2 weeks tomorrow already :( going to quick! OH goes back to work Monday :( my mom comes on Wednesday 

I can't complain my little man sleeps well at night always 5 hours min other night got nearly 8 hour out of him it's during the day he doesn't settle an alway wants cuddles lol can't put him down for longer then 30 min so going to have fun with that! 

But can't remember life without him :) love him to bits !! But wouldn't brave 2 of them lol you ladies are brave!


----------



## irmastar

molly85 said:


> Hehe misse i get company when OH goes to work. Must say I was very glad ofhaving crib next to bed this morning the very reason cosleeping can be a bit dubious I fell asleep when feeding and attempted to roll over with Chris on my chest whoops. Lesson learnt there thankfully he rolled into the side of the crib

Almost same reason I don't cosleep..OH woke me up today when he was leaving for work because I fell asleep feeding Nicole (was feeding in the sidelying position) and somehow baby move and her face was under my boob lol:dohh: a little funny but scary


----------



## Mosnippy

Before having little one I never approved of cosleeping but since having him an sometimes when he won't sleep I have done it feeding him lying down but luckily nothing happened so far I always prop a pillow behind him an I lie sideways with a pillow behind me so basically I don't move lol 
When he wakes up in morning I bring him into bed an sleep few more hours I know shouldn't but it's only way I get a couple more hours out I him


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm the same Mo. Except even that's not working. She woke for a feed at 20 past 4 this morning and was adamant she wasn't going back to sleep. OH has gone fishing so we got up with him at 5:30 as there was no soothing her so I could put her in her moses basket an get a couple more hours. Came downstairs and shes gone to sleep. But now toby is up too!!!


----------



## misse04

OH goes back to work tmo too :/ will see what sort of routine i can get into. we had an hour yesterday where OH and both babies were asleep but I couldnt sleep typical!

Ive been wondering where baby blues are too, Ive been fine so far. Nearly had a breakdown yesterday afte Connie refusing to eat dinner but was ok in the end.

We need to go to Asda today so that should be fun. I havent cooked a proper dinner sincehaving him lol. Dont know how im going to get a chance to with OH back at work too!

My stitches are killing now think i need a day of rest! Been so busy and need to catch up on a bit of housework too... not enough hours in the day!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know what you mean Misse. My house is a mess and I just want to clean it. Might do it tomorrow when Toby goes to his dad's. I feel like i'm nesting again lol. Was feeding Lily this morning and looking around the bedroom wanting to rearrange it all and then started thinking about what to clean and do in the house. Want to change everything lol. x


----------



## misse04

I had a dream about moving the other day and we movedinto a really nice house now i want all new stuff lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I jinxed myself after saying he sleeps well in night was up at 3 fed him he went to sleep at 4. Then up at 6:30 again :( normally he only wakes at about 5 ish lol 

He has been making some funky noises grunts an groans an whines h really does make weird noises! 

Got a house full of kids an need to cook Sunday dinner ... Somehow with a baby that doesn't stay down long :( 5 kids an us two adults :( good practise I suppose 

I'm the same just want to clean an sort out to but not happening


----------



## kmbabycrazy

God so tired now!!! Been awake for 6 hours already!! Off to do some tidying then gonna brave going out with the kids. Not a very nice day so gonna treat Toby and take him to the indoor play area.


----------



## molly85

totally jinxed it Matt was meant to have 4 days off now he has to work all theway through til the 3rd with 2 nights off I am so upset I had plans and was just looking forward to time together. He works a 12 hour night plus commute I think I'm going to to get everyones baby blues


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh dear Jo, that sucks xx


----------



## Mosnippy

aw pooo :( jo x


----------



## molly85

its not even bad management, he's covering for a guy burying his mum


----------



## misse04

Ohhno :( I jyxed it and ended up crying this morning lol. Have decided i cant be bothered with asda and then decided i dont want tocook a roast so we got a takeaway roast. Ive been horrible to OH all morning too, have cheered up now though ... house still isnt tidy but i feel far too lazy today and sore!


----------



## molly85

any sort of roast sounds quite appealing! We are skint so these extra shifts will be handy from that aspect. SOme how I have managed to cook spaghetti from scratch eat 2 meals plus my oaty snacks feed and water both kids sort some laundry iron some shirts for matt and the only screaming done has been by the small people. the dog seems happy hiding in the garden. All to be done now is some washing up.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well I have managed to tidy the kitchen, wash up and do some washing before getting lunch sorted and took the kids out. Just got back and about to give Lily her feed before I tidy the living room and then I'll have a well deserved cuppa. 

Don't know what I was so worried about having the two of them to myself. It's been fine. It makes me really want to find OH a job lol. Not in a mean way but before I would've been quite happy scraping by until I went back to work or until Toby started school full time (he's only half days the first 2 weeks) just for the extra help with the kids but now I know I can do it I want him back to work so we can afford some nice things for Toby and Lily. We really want to be able to take them on holiday next year. We were supposed to take Toby on holiday last year but OH's lung collapsed 2 weeks before we were supposed to go and he couldn't fly. It was with his family most of whom I hadn't met so I didn't feel comfortable going without him and Toby was pretty gutted as he was excited about getting to go on a plane (me too as I've never been on one before either). 

Okay feel like I've just rambled and gone off on a complete tangent there lol...any way. Lily is stirring for her feed so better go x


----------



## molly85

Bleeding heck more washing hung and another load on!! ignoring the washing up for the moment it will be far quicker to do it when OH is home. Now I know how this works wee man will wake up just as I go to give abby her dinner not sure how to do this do i wake him??


----------



## misse04

Ahh id love a holiday! Dosnt seem to pratical any time soon though lol. OH back to work tmo, will see what sort of routine we can get into.. think housework will be behind for a few days. .... or weeks

Wish these stitches would heal! not looking forward to braving asda by myself with 2 of them tomorrow!


----------



## molly85

did someone say holiday?

bloody hell Chris is 3 weeks old!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know. Can't believe Lily is 3 weeks old on Friday!

She's such a greedy little baby. She's now on 5oz of hungry baby milk and still demanding a feed every 2.5-3 hours!!! Sometimes it's earlier but we try to get her to hold off as long as we can. She did however drop a feed last night. I don't suspect it will stick but to have that block of sleep from 2am until 7:30am this morning was AMAZING!! As I'm usually up between 4 and 5am as well!!! 

It's so warm in this house she has had to spend the last 2 days in just her vest bless her. Just dying for a thunder storm to lower the air pressure so it isn't so bloody humid anymore!!! Anyway, off to cook tea and bath, feed and bed the kids!! Got a lovely bottle of wine in the fridge. First glass since before I was pregnant...so looking forward to it!!! Just one glass mind lol though that still might be enough to get me hammered haha!!!


----------



## molly85

i have a little man piglet drains both boobs waits for them to refill and is back for more so having to be strict on him as abby needs me to


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh my you breastfeeding both babies? Blimey that's good 

Wish my milk was enough for my greedy boy :( oh well atleast he is still getting some 

Time is going so quick it's madness!!!


----------



## molly85

lol my friends just thought i was bfing both noooooo abby never thrived on bf milk and was weaned from the bottle at 10 months. She's never handled dairy well so now has very little Chris is doing far better


----------



## stardust599

I'm a bit of a mess :-(

OH met someone for sex a week after A was born. He arranged to meet her, took a condom and told me he was going to the dentist then came back acting normal.

Not the first time either. Just want to get away from him and start again on my own. I'm so angry and hurt xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Omg stardust so so sorry to hear this! What a asehole an you deserve better 
Can you go to family or friends?


----------



## stardust599

I'm going to Mums in the morning. Will stay there for a month or two, enough time to save up a deposit on a little private rent of my own. God I'm so angry and stupid!!! He hasn't even apologised to my face or given an explanation. Just smirked at me and told me to ask my little friends what had happened then stormed off with MY car!

I am such a pushover, can't even be bothered confronting him and he won't talk to me. Horrible thing to say but I wish he wasn't the kids Dad and then I could cut him out my life forever and never have to look at him again.


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw hun im sorry you have to deal with this , its hard work on its own dealing with new born an toddler not to mention a twat on top of it! 

But you can do this you female you the stronger sex , you got two beautiful children that need you , the worst thing you can do to that prick is show him you can thrive without him! 
Huge hugs Hun


----------



## misse04

Ahh stardust :( hope things get better, you'll be better off without him anyway xx


----------



## molly85

do you have a vice and rusty blade Star???? I'll sit on him you saw! 

dirty bugger hope you can get settled at your mums for a bit might help A's digestion being happy in one place.


----------



## stardust599

Ugh I hate him. I actually didn't know it was possible to feel this much disgust and hatred towards someone. I wish I could cut him out of my life forever. I looked her up on Facebook and now keep torturing myself, can't get the picture of him with her out of my head. God I hate him so much for doing this to me.

We've made a bit of progress with A. He's been diagnosed with severe reflux so on a higher dose of omeprazole and they also think he has a swallowing disorder (dysphagia?) which is why he chokes and screams on his feeds, I think it's going into his airway when he swallows. We are just waiting on a feeding therapist coming out to do an assessment on his (she's late and A is starving!) swallowing before we see the paediatrician again tomorrow. In the meantime they have given him a prescription thickener that makes his milk like gloopy custard and he can actually drink it without choking and screaming. He's gone from 1-2oz taking an hour to drink to 4oz taking 15mins in the past 2 days. And because he isn't screaming hungry all the time he's much more settled in between his feeds at night. Only thing I am finding is that lots of air gets trapped in the custardy milk cos it's so gloopy and he has been quite colicky the past couple of nights and was up from 4am straining with wind and constipation. Better than 24/7 struggling to eat and being clearly distressed though! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my god Star that's awful. How did you find out? And I agree with Jo I would definitely be looking for something to cut his balls off with!!!

Glad little man is feeding better. Our little miss is quite colicky too. Nothing seems to be helping. She really struggles with her wind. I've tried different ways of burping her, different colic drops/gripe water, baby massage. Everything I can think of to try help but she still struggles. She's been better with the throwing up since we started using infacol but it can still take us an hour of her whinging and us burping her before she brings any wind up. She's also gotten a bit constipated over the last couple of days too. Not fun. 

xx


----------



## molly85

kmb which formula is she on? might be worth trialling another one? I seem to remember being advised for both ff and bf if they get distressed let them get a good glug down delatch then wind then try again for every ounce. didn't really work for abs beinga natural refluxer and mildly lactose intolerant. the best thing was sitting her up with her dummy after feeds she still does this now happily.

tried Chris on a 2nd dummy today Mam now not TT he won't keep any in


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We've tried changing her milk she's the same on both and we pull her off every ounce to wind so you can imagine how long sometimes it can take to give her a bottle lol x


----------



## stardust599

I found out cos a friend of mine had known all along. We were chatting by text and I mentioned to her me and OH were having problems and she said she had something to tell me. Then she fucked about for ages then told me. It was her best friend. I never suspected a thing, I remember posting around that time saying I thought OH was struggling to adjust to being a Dad of 2 and his nana had recently died etc.

I just texted him to tell him to pack his shit up and get out. I also added in that he is a dirty lying cheating piece of scum and I hate his f*****g guts. I have no idea why I thought I had to be the one to leave. Going out with a few folks from work tomorrow night too, I need to get extremely drunk.

He has just text back saying he'll get his stuff and go and doesn't blame me for hating him and he's sorry.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So he bloody should be. That's how I found out my ex had cheated on me...with one of my best mates!!! My other friend knew and she'd given them both a week to tell me. They didn't so she had to. It's horrible finding out that way. 

MIL has just taken the kids out. First time since Lily was born I've left her with someone other than OH and that's only been when I've nipped to the shop which is directly opposite our house. She's literally just left...I WANT MY BABY BACK!! I miss her already. Hate this!!


----------



## molly85

bloody hell and they say ffing is easy? babies are just complicated SMA was way to rich for abs she ended up on C&G with a bottle aversion.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've always been told that SMA isn't a good milk anyway. There aren't many babies that agree with it. TO be fair Lily is doing much better and she's is still taking less time to feed with bottles than she was with breast. I just wasn't able to do anything as she was constantly attached to me. Today she's been going 4 hours between feeds instead of 3 so hungry baby milk must be kicking in. She hasn't thrown up and has been burping a bit better so maybe that had something to do with it. Can't believe she's 3 weeks old tomorrow x


----------



## molly85

eugh i no share baby! toddler makes me sad sharing.

glad you booted him out hun


----------



## misse04

Fingers crossed and dont want to speak to soon but so far so good with Harveys feeding, we had one off night but never happened since and have had a few proper throw ups but theyve stopped now too, as long as he burps half way through. /hes having 4-5ozs every 4-6 hours now. I hope nothing changes as i wont cope with Connie waking up at 5.30 too lol 

Weight loss going ok too, its so different compared to first pregancy. It took me atleast 2 months to get to the weight I am now after Connie.. 1.4stone to lose to get to my goal... not sure its realistic though :/

Feel like starting to balance time with them both now atlast :)


----------



## molly85

Touching wood Chris seems to be reasonably good now he's twigging he's not the only person in the world so if he can hear me might soothe him self back to sleep he just sat and dozed in his chair as we had tea which from what i can tell is pretty good for a bf'd baby and will go 2 hours easily between feeds. I have started to let him feed and wind both sides if he fafs around he then gets taken off as he will have emptied both then reoffer an hour later if he's fussy so we can get a routine going and i have a happier toddler. Massive Challenge but I think we are all doing very well! We should be proud!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have such a greedy baby. She was fed a 5oz bottle of hungry baby milk just before 4pm. Then at 6pm started getting fussy and was looking for a feed so we gave her another bottle and she drained another 5oz. Now she seems to be looking for a feed again!!!


----------



## molly85

bloody hell explains your huge boobs!

My friends switched to ffing and her LO takes over an hour to feed 4oz i felt dead guilty as chris was on feed off.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

She's been well better with her wind today and hasn't thrown up once. Feeding has been so much quicker. Hope it was just a thing she went through for the first few weeks and it's settled down now!!


----------



## molly85

her LO is the same poor girls shattered


----------



## Mosnippy

Well they say they have growth spurt 10-14 days an they will feed more! My boy was overseeing then getting sick an windy an manage to extend the time stern feeds an seems a little better! But he has big belly lol my chubby checker! 

Star good for you girl kicking him out the dirty rat!! Just make sure you have loads is supportive people around you ! ******* should be castrated!! 

Right off to try get some sleep 
Night girls!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well the 5am feed got dropped again last night. But to be fair she had her other night feed a little later . 

She's had 6 oz this morning!!! Such a piggle lol x


----------



## molly85

eeeek about 8.30 chris went to sleep last night he woke at gone 1!!!!! then went til gone 5 on just 1 boob bet this won't last


----------



## irmastar

My LO always takes only one boob. She is gaining weight fine, 2 pounds n 1 month. I might sound dumb, but out of curiosity, what is hungry baby milk?


----------



## irmastar

Sharing a pic of my babies, Nicole is not wearing a headband and she looks like a boy:haha: but I just love this picture of them.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1052.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's stage two milk. It's slightly thicker so fills them up a bit more. Even on that she is having 7 6oz feeds a day which feels like a lot for a 3 week old but then again she's a big baby!


----------



## misse04

I havent been able to get on here in days, it just wouldn't load! How is everyone x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Good. Lily's been a bit ill the last couple of days. Not eating and then throwing up loads but she seems loads better today which is a relief!! Treated myself to a new outfit today and OH got some of his money through from his redundancy and is treating me to getting my hair done. Hopefully will have it done in the next few weeks. 

Going on my first night out since Lily was born next Friday...bit nervous to leave her but at least it's with OH and not a baby sitter. However it's my sister's 20th when Lily is 8 weeks old so we're both going out for that and my older sister is having the kids...overnight...EEK!!!

Can't believe how big Lily is she is filling some of her 0-3 month sleepsuits. Just looked through some of her 3-6 month clothes and she could probably fit into some of them now!!! lol. 

God I can go on haha x


----------



## molly85

hello!!!
Tired but good got woken by 2 sad mutts. Dal of the day got Abby a brand new Britax first class for £88 from mother care sing price match!


----------



## Mosnippy

hello allll 

glad lily is feeling better KM!

whats a Britax Jo? lol i am ignorant

i have good days and then some bad days! little man has miserable days like yesterday where its just whinging and wont settle and if he does settle only wants to sleep in your arms as soon as you put him down it starts all over again! and constantly feeding so growth spurt i thought. he is a differant baby today and curerntly fell asleep on his play mat bless him

he has put on 2lbs in 3 weeks, so alert and curious about everything and thinks he is clever cause he can roll onto side and lift and move head around... little bugger. but a cutey pie! getting really chubby now..

misse that is a beautiful picture! to cute!


----------



## molly85

tis this beasty Mo https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle

I've only had chris on the bathroom scales looks like he's well into 8lb if not 9lb


----------



## Mosnippy

Ooooooo cool! 

Aw bless him , my arms are starting to feel the strain with my chubby chop


----------



## molly85

lol i'm feeling quite proud of him and me sadly we have a far better bond than abby and I did so feeling a bit mixed over that. We'll get Chris a similar seat by x-mas as the travel system sort become very heavy to lug around


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just taken Lily out in the baby carrier for the first time as my stupid travel system still has a flat tire. I'm going to order a new inner tube when I'm at my mum's tomorrow off ebay (don't have paypal and messed up when I was starting one so can't use it). It's only a fiver so better than buying a whole new wheel.


----------



## Mosnippy

awww i still have to try mine out outside, he just looks a bit lost in it haha poor thing!


----------



## Mosnippy

random thing, but man i am addicted to ebay haha... terrible!!


----------



## molly85

chris wasn't keen onthe carrier we have but loved the wrap better head and leg support on his on his still tiny body.

ohhh ebay


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Here she is looking all snug. She slept through it so don't know if she enjoys it when she's awake lol. She's started to suck her thumb a little. I always worried about my children doing that as I think of it as a bad habit but she just looks so cute doing it I can't bare to stop her lol. And it's easier than trying to find a dummy in the dark lol. 

Got Toby's school jumpers today. Shoes next week and then he's done. Can't believe he starts school a week on Wednesday! I've been looking at his baby pictures the past couple of days. Definitely think I'm gonna cry when he starts!!

Lily has been staring at herself in the mirror on her playmat it's well cute. And she's pulling some great faces now, really looks like she's trying to tell you something haha. And she has taken to pulling my hair. Not fun lol.
 



Attached Files:







Lily in sling.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

lol we've noticed the hge difference in personalities between the kids and what they enjoy


----------



## Mosnippy

Hey ladies how is everyone? Hope all babies are doing great 

Just wanted to tell you about a book I was recommended for when your baby has a fussy period/growth spurt its fabulous it's called the wonder weeks there is an iPhone app as well and kindle app is cheaper then iTunes for book 

It's great for up to 18 month olds and so far was spot on from what I read so far just thought I would spread the word


----------



## molly85

ah yes the wonder weeks nothing wonderful about them and there not a week long grrrr


----------



## stardust599

Alex is permanently going through a wonder week LOL x


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol I hear you!


----------



## Mosnippy

:( having a down evening I know it's just cause I'm tired but still 

And I feel guilty for feeling it! I feel rather sad that my little man doesn't smile for me no matter what I do I get the odd one but when dad comes home he just has to look at him an child is full of beans an smiles 

Really hurts I know it's silly but makes me think I'm not good enough even tho I'm with him 80 % of time 

I just needed to say that out loud get it out my system


----------



## molly85

babies are like that but will always come to mum to make a booboo better


----------



## Mosnippy

I hope so :(


----------



## molly85

yup you wait til he does his first face plant it will be mum he looks at


----------



## stardust599

Alex never smiles for me. Loads of people tell me he's smiling and I think I've only seen 2 half smiles.

I'm single again. Single with 2 under 2 is HARD. Alex is finally being put onto a hypoallegenic milk though and in combiniation with his thickener and omeprazole the reflux is nowhere near as bad. Although I threw OH out yesterday again and was in such a muddle I forgot omeprazole twice so last night was horrendous and he's still unhappy today. Never mind though he's getting there slowly! xx


----------



## stardust599

Oh yeah and I have PND and anxiety again but have been on Citalopram 2 weeks now and feeling a little better, it's keeping me going. And I have like £7 to my name so I'm going to have Wonga it until I get some tax credits/child benefit through and wait for my pay from work on the 15th. Ahh desperate times. And it's my birthday on Weds - I'll be 22  xxx


----------



## stardust599

Just read back. Mosnippy are you okay now? How's the little dude's sleep? Try to get a little rest in everyday even if it's just an hour in the other room while OH, MIL or Mum/relatives hold LO for you. I was so stubborn with my first didn't let anyone have her for even an hour until she was well over 5 months and she was a year before anyone got her for more than a few hours! With A I'm panning him off to anyone who will have him :rofl: not quite but it feels like it sometimes xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw star so sorry to hear about all your troubles but you doing a brill job Hun big hugs! 

I'm ok thanks oh took him last night am I went to bed at 8 , his sleeping has its ups an downs 

I am feeling a little worn an unappreciated got oh son moving in as college next week just feel a bit taken for granted :( but sure it will pass 

Also alone all my friends are in London so don't really have anyone up here :(


----------



## molly85

Hope your feeling better Star.

Mr Mole has just tried his first bottle of aptimal a whole 3oz he gets fussy of an afternoon so best time to try him as he chain feeds this time of night he's obviously not hungry as he fed from me had bottle then had a quick suck on second boob.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my god. Started my first period today I would actually rather go through the last week of my pregnancy than this. The pain is excrutiating :( ahh well. It's something I'm gonna have to get used to again x


----------



## Mosnippy

I think mine is starting to I am so bloated an cranky an crampy :( I look 6 months pregnant again it's horrid! 

:(


----------



## molly85

oh heck ladies nooooooooo


----------



## Mosnippy

No false alarm lol unless it was worlds shortest period lol just a bit of spotting an nothing lol unless just warning me 

My boy is chunky monkey put on nearly a pound in one week lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Will find out on Friday how much Lily has put on in 4 weeks. 

Bought her some 3-6 month clothes today that fit her...and their from next which I usually find to be quite big for babies. 

I am getting my hair done tomorrow. I will post a before and after picture xx


----------



## molly85

damn hair no fair! I get mine done at the college so i don't think matt could handle both kids for the 3 hours it takes to cut and highlight.

does any one have issues with no napping chris will only sleep on my or matt or in the wrap little sod he does very well at night only waking to feed the straight back down but in the day he's a right little oike


----------



## Mosnippy

George is the same! He is getting better but most of thr time won't nap during dy in cot or Moses basket I get 30min max if sleeps on me he will be for ages xx


----------



## molly85

we just have screaming matches as abby joins in not fun at all.

The mole is officially 9lb7.5oz! 6lb 15oz at birth! 7lb 1oz at 2 weeks!


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw that is good weight gain! My pork chop is 11lbs11 

But he is a cutey lol getting more alert by second


----------



## stardust599

Alex is 9lb13. Weight doing fab but sleep still horrific. His reflux bothers him 24-7 and this boy just doesn't sleep.

Still not having a good time. My life is ruined from OH and his little tart. AHhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## irmastar

Haven't been here in ages lol. I got my period exactly at 6 weeks, I even tought I was coming down with the flu as I had a horrible headache for 2 weeks and the night I got it I gwas shivering but was hot,but the bleeding wasn't bad . I feel cheated tho since I'm EBF,no fair.:/


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Getting Lily weighed today so will update as she hasn't been weighed since she was 13 days old. 

My period has stopped it did it really suddenly but omg it was like just after giving birth I was soaking through a super tampon in 2 hours and had to wear a pad as back up as occasionally even that wasn't enough! It's all over now though. 

Going to the doctors now I've had it to get back on contraception. Stupid condoms are doing my head in lol. They're the least romantic, least sexy things in the world lol. 

Oh and hair. It doesn't at all do justice to the colour it doesn't turn out right in pictures at all but here it is. 

Forgot to do a before so I only have an after (it is definitely redder than in the pic though)
 



Attached Files:







hair.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

Hugs Star.

bet Lily is 15lb.

All these periods are scaring me


----------



## stardust599

I'm on my third period!! Lol. I hate the damn things. Although we didn't breastfeed at all cos of Alex's swallowing problems so I got my first a couple of weeks after he was born

I love the hair km. Should we make a new group/thread for the babies? xx


----------



## molly85

I think we can get it moved


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily is 14lb 3oz!!!! That's bigger than my friend's 6 month old lol. She's such a fatty!! I told the health visitor how much she was drinking (7-8oz every 3-4 hours) and she said that's a lot but there's not much I could do as there's like another 11 weeks before I can wean her...doubt we'll last that long before a bit of baby rice slips into the day haha. We'll see how she's doing in 6-8 weeks and if she's slowed down a bit I'll leave it but if she's still wanting more I'll have to do something otherwise she'll be constantly drinking milk and it's just not doable having to take Toby to school etc x


----------



## molly85

KMB does she have a dummy? I noticed Chris feeds for comfort so maybe the little lady does the same when she gets going?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

She has a dummy and we've tried that she just spits it out and cries if she's hungry. She doesn't always eat the much but mostly and if she doesn't have a full bottle she still has about 6oz which the HV said was still a lot for a 6 week old. She doesn't have a very strong suck so has to really go for it if she wants milk so when she's just sucking for comfort you can easily pull the bottle out of her mouth as she's not actually drinking so we know when she's had enough x


----------



## molly85

Thinking on the bottles Chris has had 4oz after a feed then another a couple of hours later so sounds perfectly normal for her size not sure HV's always know stuff


----------



## Mosnippy

Wow you had sex already??? Lol I'm scared to and I been spotting on and off since 3 weeks. 

Irma sorry hear stuff is not great still big hug 

Kmb I have come to realise all babies are different an there is no set rule for all just do what you feel is right


----------



## irmastar

loving the hair KM


----------



## stardust599

km have you switched to hungry baby milk?

My 8 week old nephew is drinking 6oz every 3hours now and sleeping through the night 10pm - 7am!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah she's on hungry baby milk. She does well at night. She drinks every 3 hours through the day but usually goes down at night between 9-10pm wakes up between 3-4am and gets ups some time between 6 & 8am so it's not bad. Don't get me wrong I'm absolutely looking forward to when she will sleep through the night x


----------



## molly85

all round jealousy here for the nephew and lily chris does 3/4 hours at night I was thinking of dream feeding him but I'll leak like crazy if it works sniff catch 22


----------



## misse04

My stupid laptop wnt load this page anymore so only just got on here. Harveys doing well into 0-3 month clothes and still doing feeds every 4 hours in the day and 4-6 at night. Seriously need him to sleep through soon I'm so shattered. Every night I find it harder to get up lol. And last night was a bad night he usually goes straight back to sleep but was sick over both of us so had to get changed and start all over again (he seems to do this once a week lol) ... 
Me and OH had big argument in the night where everything was goin on, just both tired I think. Did have sex Saturday though and after pretty much 2 years of pregnancy I completely forgot about contraception haha so going to ge morning after pill today... OH remembered but he said he thought best not to mention it in the middle... Thanks! 

Hair looks nice KM I want mine done but waiting til November for my bday because it needs to lighten before I can have highlights!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Got quite upset last night at OH. Got up to get Lily's feed and almost fell down the stairs I was so tired. I'd fallen asleep stood up and started falling but luckily I hit the wall first which woke me up and I managed to stop myself from falling down the stairs. When I got back upstairs I told OH what had happened (Lily had been whinging so he was up trying to keep her quiet whilst I got her bottle sorted) and I told him I wished he'd get up in the night more with her. He acted all hurt and said "I thought I did my bit" well I can count on one hand how many times he's done a night feed and in the 6 weeks of her life I've had 2 lie ins and one of them was because I was ill. I said this to him and again he sounded all hurt and said "well I don't know what to say to that, I thought I was doing my bit." Ummm how about okay hun I'll get up with her a bit more so you don't almost seriously injure yourself just going down stairs again! But nope he just rolled over and went to sleep. I am just so tired to even think sometimes. It means I am doing things wrong and also more emotional so am constantly in tears as I'm doing something wrong and I get upset with myself. It's pissing me off yet every time I ask he says he will and then doesn't or throws a fit when I remind him he said it. Don't get me wrong he is brilliant with her in the day. If I need to go out or to tidy up or go for a shower/bath he'll be there playing with and he'll feed her...but so he should. So do I if it's the other way round. And if I was breastfeeding I would of course understand that it was my part...but the other day he told me he was actually glad I'd stopped breastfeeding as he kind of felt pushed out...but obviously the night feeds aren't part of that equation. It just annoys me that he very often sleeps in past 9 when I'm up at 6am after also being up in the night with her!!

Don't get me wrong I love being with her and feeding her just a full nights sleep once in a while wouldn't go a miss. 

I didn't mean for that to be quite the essay it turned out to be x


----------



## molly85

lol daft sod! Matt actually said he was to tired for sex.

KMb get those feeds ready to go in the bedroom like the water preboiled in the bottle and powder measured out and a bottle warmer then kick his ass. We have and arrangement that matt sleeps I feed chris then he gets up with abby when he's off as he can't feed chris and if he did i'd leak all over anyway so it's pointless


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> lol daft sod! Matt actually said he was to tired for sex.
> 
> KMb get those feeds ready to go in the bedroom like the water preboiled in the bottle and powder measured out and a bottle warmer then kick his ass. We have and arrangement that matt sleeps I feed chris then he gets up with abby when he's off as he can't feed chris and if he did i'd leak all over anyway so it's pointless

Theres not enough room or plugs to do it in the bedroom otherwise I would. There's no surface space apart from the floor and i don't wanna risk spilling it when trying to put the powder in the dark lol x


----------



## molly85

I shall impart my secret tip for getting man to do bottle. Don't cut your toe nails, if they don't move after 2nd kick use the toe nails. they have to get up anyway to stop the bleeding!


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol at Molly !! 

Can't you try using a flask to keep water warm or bottle insulation thermal covers? 

I have everything I need by bed ok I use ready made cartons for night feed and he normally has room temp but have little travel kettle next to bed in case , 

Just kick his ass an say your turn !! 

Ladies not sure I'm going mad or not I am sure George is teething is grizzly not really eating chewing and sucking fingers and fists rubbing his tongue back an forth over gums and when I rub my finger over gum I swear can feel something , also drooling 

I have clinic on Wednesday to get them to check if I am imagining it!! very restless sleep as well


----------



## irmastar

Sometimes I'm glad I'm BF as I just get LO outof her crib and feed her sidelying in bed so i fall back asleep until she is done then she goes back to her crib,but sometimes I wish OH could help me to feed her so I can get a desent bath or do my hair, I have some BM frozen but I would end up needing to pump again bc if not I get engorged ugh can't win. But I don't complain he has been waking up early on sundays to clean up the house.


----------



## stardust599

It's hard isn't it girls :-(

Doing it all on my own here - single and 2 under 2 is HARD. OH (/ex-OH??) usually stays one night a week and maybe once at the weekend and to be fair he does give me a rest. We're not supposed to be together but I keep sleeping with him :blush: misse I hear you on the morning after pill, I've had it twice now and been lectured from the doctor like a 16 year old school girl both times. Got myself on the pill now and OH/ex-OH has his pre-op assessment for vasectomy today. If we don't end up together I'm begging the NHS to sterilize me!

Alex usually goes to bed around 9pm. feeds at midnight - 1am then 4-5am (with a few wakings in between to rub his tummy or turn him over or give dummy or clean up sick) then doesn't really settle back down so he comes into bed until I give up at 6am and force myself out of bed (sometimes we snooze a little longer). Then he gets medicine and I have a coffee and start feeding him before M wakes. Then get M and mines breakfast, get both dressed and finish A's feed. That's the only bit we have sorted the rest of the day we just muddle through! Bedtime is hard - A usually screams the whole time I'm putting M to bed and I feel awful but I have to remember there's only 1 of me and there's 2 children so I'm doing my best!

Alex has paediatrician today, going to ask for more meds but not holding out much hope as his weight gain is fab. Think it'll just be a case of surviving this hellish sleep until he outgrows the reflux a bit.

Currently trialling Neocate but it's not making any difference, I don't think he has a milk allergy anymore - we've already tried Nutramigen and Pepti with no difference. Think he just has awful reflux :-(

Plus we have to thicken feeds to custard consistency for his dysphagia but cos it's so thick he swallows air and air gets trapped in the milk too meaning he has lots of trapped wind overnight. But it's better than choking and screaming when eating.

I have PND again, not sure if I mentioned it before. But anyway I'm on Citalopram and Amitriptyline and doing okay


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw Hun! Just careful about that I know it's hard but don't want him thinking he can still treat you like shit an you sleep with him make him work for it!! Prove he has change and wants you 

Only say that cause of my past abusive marriage they never change and it's you who ends up hurt all the while 

Big hugs tho no matter what. You doing fab job xxz


----------



## kmbabycrazy

stardust599 said:


> It's hard isn't it girls :-(
> 
> Doing it all on my own here - single and 2 under 2 is HARD. OH (/ex-OH??) usually stays one night a week and maybe once at the weekend and to be fair he does give me a rest. We're not supposed to be together but I keep sleeping with him :blush: misse I hear you on the morning after pill, I've had it twice now and been lectured from the doctor like a 16 year old school girl both times. Got myself on the pill now and OH/ex-OH has his pre-op assessment for vasectomy today. If we don't end up together I'm begging the NHS to sterilize me!
> 
> Alex usually goes to bed around 9pm. feeds at midnight - 1am then 4-5am (with a few wakings in between to rub his tummy or turn him over or give dummy or clean up sick) then doesn't really settle back down so he comes into bed until I give up at 6am and force myself out of bed (sometimes we snooze a little longer). Then he gets medicine and I have a coffee and start feeding him before M wakes. Then get M and mines breakfast, get both dressed and finish A's feed. That's the only bit we have sorted the rest of the day we just muddle through! Bedtime is hard - A usually screams the whole time I'm putting M to bed and I feel awful but I have to remember there's only 1 of me and there's 2 children so I'm doing my best!
> 
> Alex has paediatrician today, going to ask for more meds but not holding out much hope as his weight gain is fab. Think it'll just be a case of surviving this hellish sleep until he outgrows the reflux a bit.
> 
> Currently trialling Neocate but it's not making any difference, I don't think he has a milk allergy anymore - we've already tried Nutramigen and Pepti with no difference. Think he just has awful reflux :-(
> 
> Plus we have to thicken feeds to custard consistency for his dysphagia but cos it's so thick he swallows air and air gets trapped in the milk too meaning he has lots of trapped wind overnight. But it's better than choking and screaming when eating.
> 
> I have PND again, not sure if I mentioned it before. But anyway I'm on Citalopram and Amitriptyline and doing okay

The NHS won't sterilise you i'm afraid. My friend has had 3 kids and is 24 and they won't do it for her. Her pregnancies have been worse each time and she's been told that another probably would do some damage to her but they still won't. They won't do it until you're older because it's not reversible in women. Men if they've had kids they'll do it as they can get it reversed if absolutely necessary but you may meet someone else even if you don't get back together with OH and in 10 years time decide you want another child and you won't be able to have one so that's why they won't do it for girls so young I'm afraid. 

Why not get something that lasts a little longer and you don't have to worry about though, like the coil can stay in for 5 years or the implant can stay in for 3. And either (as long as it's the mirena coil) can be taken out any time you like. 

Lily is getting too big for her carry cot on her pram and her moses basket...not ready to move her out of our room yet but there's no way the cot will fit and she's going to out grow the moses basket in the next couple of weeks. Best get hard working on that bed time routine as we don't really have one at the moment x


----------



## molly85

he's done 6 hours 2 nights in a row!!!! thats sleeping through for a newborn, especially a bf'd one.

Yup star be careful with that bloke your on meds as it is so you look after you. Hope Alex starts to feel better soon. Chris is refluxing but only bothered by it when he does it, it will be mentioned at his 8 week check up


----------



## irmastar

Stardust I undesrtand you, I ws the same when my DS's dad and I splited up,I would still sleep w him every now and then until I realized it wasn't doing any good. 
KM-why you say as long as it's the mirena it can be taken out any time you want? I had the copper coil and took it out when OH and I started TTC. Getting it again this time.
Molly-6 weeks BF and sleeping through the night??so jealous lol


----------



## molly85

it was only 6 hours! and may not last lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I was told you had to have copper coil in for so many years...maybe its just my doctor x


----------



## Mosnippy

NO I had copper coil and can take it out anytime also mine was a 10 year coil and going to get one again as all I can have


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well obviously my doctor talks bollocks lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol damn doctors!! 

Having a shitty night one pissy baby screaming blue murder for ages like in pain :( I eventually got him to settle :( hate it 
Also had like a fight with oh and I refuse to apologise or try ease the atmosphere as I did nothing wrong ! Tired and emotional great combo!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh yeah it's arguments a-plenty here but we get through them some way or another. 

Toby's new bed is coming this week and our wardrobe is coming next so feel like I'm finally making some progress with the house and I've almost caught up with the washing (which will of course last all of an hour lol but still it's an acheivement). Downside of that is I have LOADS of ironing to do lol. But it'll be worth it. You know what they say...tidy house, tidy mind. It's just keeping them both tidy lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol ohhhh is that why my mind is a mess haha


----------



## molly85

lol I have neither and i can feel it.

Stupidly proud of Chris Like his sister he has learnt to self settle without to much screaming ( mainly when ABby is in the bath so not intentionally CIO)


----------



## irmastar

bummer Nicole is back to waking every 2-3 hrs at night, well I really don't mind. we are finally BF with no nipple shields yaaaayyyy us lol. App on friday, hopefully she has put on some weight.


----------



## molly85

8 week growth spurt/wonder week!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily's doing fab. Such a happy smiling baby, sleeping FANTASTICALLY. She usually goes down between 8-9pm wakes up at 4-5am and then goes back down until about half 7. Fab!! But Toby's started full time at school now so I still have to get up at half 6 to get Toby's packed lunch ready, get Lily's bottles washed and sterilised for the day, do the washing...so tired! 

Still it's nice that she's going to bed before us now, it's nice to have a cuddle with OH . Seems so long since we could do it before. Lily's jabs next week :( not looking forward to them xx


----------



## irmastar

Holly crap!! it feels like we were just done with the 6th week growth spurt, and I tought we were cool till the 3 month one lol. Nikky's jab are tomorrow, poor babba.
I guess I shouldn't complaint about her sleep because she doesn't fukky wake up till 1pm, I have tried to wake her up earlier but that just leads to a cranky baby, she will only wake up to feed and back to sleep so I am getting my sleep.


----------



## molly85

Chris does that wakes nappy change if stinky feed sleep. He's had his jabs today 2 pinklegs but other wise seems his grumpy self. The nurses were transfixed with his old man face.

ALso got the Runner bean weighed and measured 18lb 8oz and 2 1/2 foot


----------



## molly85

Oh heck I think Chris could almost fit 3-6 sleep suits, I've been trying to keep him in newborn but I'm on a loosing battle 0-3's are perfect not bad for the littlest peach born at term.


----------



## irmastar

Oh JO can not picture Chris being so grumpy lol
Nikky is 11.8 pounds a gain of 2.3 pounds in 3 weeks so she is doing fine, wow JO I wish my LO could still fit in her 0-3 month clothes,she got some super cute clothes that didn't even wear! She's on 3 month,and can fit in a couple 3-6. So glad fall is here, I was so done with the heat! Still hot during the day but early mornings and nights are better, not too warm but not cold either.


----------



## irmastar

Oh JO can not picture Chris being so grumpy lol
Nikky is 11.8 pounds a gain of 2.3 pounds in 3 weeks so she is doing fine, wow JO I wish my LO could still fit in her 0-3 month clothes,she got some super cute clothes that didn't even wear! She's on 3 month,and can fit in a couple 3-6. So glad fall is here, I was so done with the heat! Still hot during the day but early mornings and nights are better, not too warm but not cold either.


----------



## molly85

0-3 and your 3month are the same size. he's the total opposite of smiley abby


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily's 3-6 month leggings are getting tight on her the big chunk. Really don't want her to get her jabs on Tuesday :'(


----------



## stardust599

A is still struggling with reflux :-(

He is losing weight, gone from 10lb13 to 10lb9 in 10 days. Paeds are keen to start NG tube feeds but I really feel like it's a step backwards and if given tube feeds I'll know he'll give up bottle feeds altogether and rely on the tube long term. Really working with him now and trying to get his feeds back up to 3oz every 3hours. This week we have been on 1oz every 3hours but after lots of work we are up to 2.5oz every 3hours. He is on Neocate for milk/soy allergy, Thick & Easy for swallowing difficulties, Omeprazole for stomach acid and his consultant would like to start him on domperidone tomorrow. Will keep you all updated how he gets on xx


----------



## molly85

hugs star. After my friends experience if their offering help take it. even if it's the tube i think the reflux group on here is very good.


----------



## irmastar

:hugs: Star, I really don't know what else to tell you as I don't have any experience with reflux.


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw star wow I thought I was busy with bottles etc but hats off to you that is a lot of stuff going in with you little one! Star mommy that is for sure! Xx

Have t been in here in ages!!! Lol decided to have a look see! 

My chunky is still in 0-3 months his Ickle legs though don't always fit lol poor boy! But we have a teething baby!!! Can you believe!!! 

Injections tomorrow interesting to see how big he is lol 

Jo did I read right you little man is 18lbs??? Or is that Abby? Lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think we have a teething baby. She dribbles like crazy, chews her fist and tongue and bites my finger when I put it in her mouth and can feel them at the bottom front. Weird. Toby was born with a tooth in his gum that didn't cut through until he was about 9 months old x


----------



## Mosnippy

George is same, he has been doing this for few weeks but today been very grizzly and not eating as much either :( except I can see and feel a molar???? Gonna get doc to check tomorrow poor boy


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well Lily is definitely poorly from her jabs. She fell asleep about half past 5 last night and was supposed to feed at 7:30 for bed I woke her up around 10pm to take her to bed she had half a bottle and is still asleep now but she keeps crying and screaming in her sleep it's horrid :cry:

Toby didn't get ill at all so I wasn't prepared really. Supposed to be going to baby massage this morning but I don't think we'll be able to unless she wakes up happy in the next hour x


----------



## molly85

lol Abby is 18lb8oz Chris gets weighed tomorrow i'm going for at least 12lb. Chris has i think they are called perinatal teeth they haven't cut. but they are all at the age where they find their hands so whether they are teething or not we will all find out. He's not even that big but 3-6 clothes will def be on before 3 months.


----------



## stardust599

A doesn't have his jags until the 5th (next Fri?) I delayed them cos of all his tummy problems.

FX'd domperidone seems to be the medication that's helping him. He's starting to sleep in 2-3hour blocks without thrashing around like a normal newborn and will even sleep for 30 mins on the sofa during the day - absolute bliss! And he will actually sit in his chair and just watch or talk and smile to us - this is unheard of normally he spends 24/7 thrashing around and screaming! Feeds are still ridiculously rubbish at 1-3oz every 3hours but I don't want the NG tube so we are going back to the dietitian to see if we can add calories to his milk.

DD had her first proper start at nursery this morning, I got a funded placement to help me cope. She did okay, she cried when I left but the staff said as soon as I was out of sight she stopped and the read a book and dressed a dolly. Then I came back and she was confused and cried again.

xx


----------



## stardust599

Aww Abby is delicate too. M was about 20pounds last time I weighed her 3 months ago, I think she'll be around 21-22lbs now and she's a month off her second birthday. DS is looking to be a bigger boy if we could just get his feeding sorted and get the weight back on! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well Lily woke up feeling great all smiles so we went to baby massage this morning. She LOVED it. All the other baby's were crying they all needed picking up at some stage to be fed or comforted because they were crying and Lily just lay there smiling away and cooing to the instructor. Definitely something we'll stick to. They do a signing class but it finishes at half 2 and that's not enough time for me to pack up and get off to pick Toby up from school so I'm a little gutted about that. But there's a sensory session we're going to do on a Friday morning. 

OH still can't find a job, not so much as an interview from the ones he's applied for so I have started looking too. If OH can find a job then I will wait and finish my maternity but I have applied for one today. I am gutted that I may not get my full 6 months with her but we'll be better off and I will be able to look for a new house with a garden and be able to learn to drive and we can save OH's redundancy money for a holiday next year and just for the future in general x


----------



## Mosnippy

My piggy pie is 13lbs12 so 5lbs on since birth but his height has now improved he has gone from 9th percentile to 75th percentile which is now in line with weight! 

We got a 7 hour sleep out of him last night , but now he is a bit miserable very clingy poor boy thanks to injections :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah Lily was like that but she slept all night and was absolutely fine by this morning so hope Georgie's the same. 

Need to find Lily's red book so I can find out the places to take her to get weighed otherwise she won't be weighed again until she's 17 weeks and I want to know how much she weighs xx


----------



## Mosnippy

You lost red book?? Lol didn't you have it yesterday for injections? 

Our clinic round corner does it weekly which is handy :) will go every two weeks


----------



## Mosnippy

Ooooo we going to Torquay on the 6 th for 4 days with my mom can't waitttttt first little holiday with George


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No I didn't take it for her injections because I couldn't find it so they'll just fill it in next time. I've found it now though x


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol ohhhh ok phew least you got it! 

He slept till 6 this morning was restless cried a few times then slept again but only wanted food at 6 :) he went to sleep at 10:30 and went to sleep in own just put him in an he eventually nodded off am so impressed , as I feed then bath then bed an so far it's going great :) sure johnsons bedtime stuff helps loads too xx


----------



## irmastar

glad to know little man is doing better star xx
I really don't now what to do with Nicolr, she won't sleep in her crib(we can't cosleep and don't want to tbh), but she will wake up and cry every time I p;ace her in the crib. I think I have tried evrything, I'm shattered :/


----------



## Mosnippy

I read someone had sane problem so she would pretend to put baby down and when she woke up realised still in moms arms she did this few times so eventually baby wouldn't notice and she could put her down


----------



## molly85

I got wee man weighed 11lb 2oz so not as chunky as I thought but did well over night last night nice 6 hour stretch then the cheeky monkey pooped while I changed him only I needed new clothes but he got it on the floor changing mat everywhere but himself!

Irma I try to put mine down awake even if it's just pop her in to make the bed so she knows it's a safe nice place. I always think it must be dead unnerving to go to sleep in mums arms and come round somewhere else


----------



## irmastar

Lol, weird she loves to hang in there when shr's awake. I don't rock her to sleep but I nurse her in bed and she falls asleep. OH suggested to take off the side rail and putting the crib (cot) together with the bed that way she can be with me but in her own space, once she gets use to it or starts STTN we can put the rail back up. Smart thinking for a firsttime dad. Now lets just.hope the STTN foesn't happen until she turns one lol.


----------



## molly85

you'll want the rail on when she starts moving lol .head kick!


----------



## stardust599

A ends up in my bed at 5am every morning cos i can't be bothered fighting with him any linger. With M i was super strict with sleep and tried everything but it didnt work til she was ready anyway. So this time I dont care and just do whatever works, he'll figure it out in his own time - i hope lol x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well I've proper fucked finances up. I was absolutely certain that our tax credits were due yesterday (get them every 4 weeks so around £450) so we took Toby to the fair with the last of our money on Thursday. But apparently they're not due to be paid until Thursday so we have absolutely NO money until Wednesday when my maternity allowance comes in we have a council tax bill of £45 to pay on Monday and barely any food in the house. And barely any formula left for Lily. I'm proper panicking. I hate asking people for money. I feel awful. Like a proper shit mum.


----------



## molly85

do you get milk stamps? Ask we all make that cock up.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We do but we only have one left of this months so enough for a full carton and we literally have about £1 to our name. Luckily FIL is lending us £100 until Wednesday which we'll get off him later today and I have a few of the ready made cartons that I usually use when we go out. 

Just feel so terrible. OH doesn't get why I feel bad just thinks I'm being stupid!


----------



## molly85

men huh!

Ahh both kids napping at once sure I was doing house work lol


----------



## misse04

I can finally come back on here! I have a new phone ... Laptop is still a piece of shit. How is everyone?
Harveys now 13lbs and doing well sleeping 9-5-8 and connie is sleeping til half 7ish... The 5.30 days are over! My tear has opened back up this evening and bleeding! It heals then does ths every few weeks errrg! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That doesn't sound pleasant. We're fab here. Lily was weighed on Tuesday and was 16lb 12oz the big fatty lol. She's just getting over a cold which she's passed on to me so I feel like shit lol. Oh and I got a new phone too XD


----------



## molly85

Wow chunky lady. Ouch on the tear! We're allgood here abby has been unwell but tis the season and chris has a small snotty nose nothing evil


----------



## misse04

Wow big gril! Does she eat alot?
Connie had a cold last week and was the devil child with it lol
Me and Harvey just got up for night feed and hes not even drinking it! Just smiling away! So tired!!!x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah she currently 4 9oz bottles a day plus whatever she wants to drink before bed she sometimes only drink 3-4oz before bed and sometimes she'll drain the bottle. We only just put her on 9oz from 8oz as she was draining the bottles and wanting them like 2.5 hours apart instead of the normal 3 (though usually she goes 4 hours between 1 feed a day so her usual gaps are 3 hours but once a day she'll go 4). She's getting over her cold and it's mostly gone but me an OH are suffering hard with it. Which is shit because my OU degree started yesterday x


----------



## molly85

eeek degree! yikes loads but abby went to 4/5 bottles a day perfect for when they drop them as you replace them with solids.

Chris has now gone to 2-3 hourly feeds and sleeps over 5 hours a noght so technically sleeping through bloody miracles do happen not looking forward to the 4 month regression wahhhhh


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> eeek degree! yikes loads but abby went to 4/5 bottles a day perfect for when they drop them as you replace them with solids.
> 
> Chris has now gone to 2-3 hourly feeds and sleeps over 5 hours a noght so technically sleeping through bloody miracles do happen not looking forward to the 4 month regression wahhhhh

It never happened with Toby and I wouldn't even know about it if it wasn't for this site so you never know xx


----------



## misse04

Ah Harveys eating less the last few days hes having a little phase. Usually has 7ozs every 4 hours in theday and goes 9/10-5/5.30 so feel a bit more sane with that solid sleep


----------



## stardust599

Wow!

A has 2-3oz every 3 hours ish, wakes for 3 night feeds :-( He still isn't gaining weight my poor little man. We do get the odd good day with 3-4oz bottles! Back at the dietitian on Tues to see if we can add duocal to his milk rather than NG tube feeding. Just want a normal baby who eats and sleeps!!!


----------



## molly85

Awwww hugs star I expressed the other morning a full boob is worth about 3oz maybe 4oz as I got 2 out. can't believe he drains them in a few minutes. Good luck at the dietician. 

I have fingers crossed for the regression We're heading into the next wonder week ladies at 12weeks/3 months fasten your seatbelts ladies lol


----------



## misse04

Aw hope it gets better stardust i dont think id be able to cope x


----------



## molly85

Little bit proud of him he has the neck control of a 3/4 month old jusat need to find it under the chins
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199869_10151251088702464_1293725838_n.jpg


----------



## misse04

Awww soo cute! Hows abby with him?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha same here Jo with the neck control and the chins. She won't lie down if she's awake either and tries to sit up when she's in her bouncy chair. She can tripod to and sit up if I hold onto her legs x


----------



## molly85

They both insist they are only children misse. I loaded a pic on FB of them together. lol

He's not that KMB but his cousin 2 months older couldn't be trusted in that seat his huge head wobbles everywhere lol and Lily has more ballast.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

She's always had good balance though. If I held her upright she would always try and push away from my body like she wanted to be completely upright lol. I swear I never got a newborn she was like a 1 month old when she was born and not just in size lol. We're getting her a playnest to try and help her sit up a bit more because I just don't trust her not to fling herself of her bouncy chair one day soon lol. She was doing it in her bath chair today to. I gave up and just sat her in between my legs eventually lol x


----------



## molly85

Chris goes straight on the floor of the bath i'm proper lazy. When are you weaning? I was thinking of BLW but he's showing interest now so he might be an early starter


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I wanted to BLW but she is really showing signs. She moves her mouth when I'm chewing and stares at my food lol so I think she'll be an early starter like her brother. But I'm hoping we can hold out until about 4-.5 months so I can at least let her hold some foods you know because at least she'll be able to sit up with little help and she can just have a bit of a go with some finger foods. We'll just have to see how it goes. When she starts stealing my food I think that's when we'll try lol x


----------



## molly85

thats what we id with abs, I've just checked she was 17 weeks when she first sat unaided, their cousin is 3 weeks older and wobbling all over I'm still stunned over that. We have one of those reclining highchairs for chris


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We have a reclining high chair x


----------



## misse04

Im keeping him on bottles as.long as i can, theyre so much easier than food lol Connie was weaned at 4 months, although if he stops sleeping because hes hungry then i wont be hesitating lol


----------



## molly85

I was trying to get chris onto a bottle little sod won't take them from me.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Moved Lily into her own room as she won't fit in her moses basket anymore. Every time she tries to move her arms she wakes herself up because she's squished and can't move them properly and we can't fit her cot in our room so moved her in. She has been terrible both nights. She's fine until about 1am and then she will not settle first night she wouldn't settle even after her feed and last night she would take a feed until about 3:30am. She was a pain to get to go to bed tonight but I'm hoping because she fussed earlier she'll sleep a bit longer. 

Had a right to do earlier. Bought a baby nest from someone on the local facebook selling site. Had it for an hour and had already had to blow it up twice because it kept deflating every time we put her in it. One of the elastic loops to attach the toy bar had ripped off too. So I told him and he said well it was fine when we tested it this morning (probably without a baby in it) but if we weren't happy he'd come and get it and give us a refund. So I tried it a couple more times thinking maybe we just didn't push the thing in properly to stop the air coming out still happened every time so I said that we'd tried a few more times and repeated about not being able to fit the toy arch and he said well if it's damaged i'm not giving you the money back as we won't be able to resell it. I was livid and told him he will give me my money back because it was damaged and if he didn't I'd report him to anyone who'd listen (don't even know if there's anything that could've been done about it though lol) so he sent my a horrid rude message came round like 5 minutes later to get it but OH answered the door. This guy was tiny and my OH is like 6"3 he was dead apologetic and gave the money back x


----------



## irmastar

kmbabycrazy said:


> Moved Lily into her own room as she won't fit in her moses basket anymore. Every time she tries to move her arms she wakes herself up because she's squished and can't move them properly and we can't fit her cot in our room so moved her in. She has been terrible both nights. She's fine until about 1am and then she will not settle first night she wouldn't settle even after her feed and last night she would take a feed until about 3:30am. She was a pain to get to go to bed tonight but I'm hoping because she fussed earlier she'll sleep a bit longer.
> 
> Had a right to do earlier. Bought a baby nest from someone on the local facebook selling site. Had it for an hour and had already had to blow it up twice because it kept deflating every time we put her in it. One of the elastic loops to attach the toy bar had ripped off too. So I told him and he said well it was fine when we tested it this morning (probably without a baby in it) but if we weren't happy he'd come and get it and give us a refund. So I tried it a couple more times thinking maybe we just didn't push the thing in properly to stop the air coming out still happened every time so I said that we'd tried a few more times and repeated about not being able to fit the toy arch and he said well if it's damaged i'm not giving you the money back as we won't be able to resell it. I was livid and told him he will give me my money back because it was damaged and if he didn't I'd report him to anyone who'd listen (don't even know if there's anything that could've been done about it though lol) so he sent my a horrid rude message came round like 5 minutes later to get it but OH answered the door. This guy was tiny and my OH is like 6"3 he was dead apologetic and gave the money back x

\
KM u made me lol, but glad u got ur money back.


----------



## molly85

lol what a prat! Abby moved at 3 months so don't feel bad.

Chris has moved into 3-6 jeans my ickle peach is turning into a moose!


----------



## misse04

Little mans syndrome. Such wankers! Will have attitude with a woman but not a man! KM has she got a sleeping bag? Connie loved hers in her cot cause it kept her secure. Harvey hasnt been put in clothes yet hes in sleepsuits still. Taking all his 0-3 month stuff back today that he hasnt worn to change for 3-6 and he needs a snowsuit. So lots of shopping to do :) plus a primani run for me


----------



## molly85

misse that was my plan then we got given stuff and just worked out he had more clothes than sleep suits


----------



## stardust599

Hey guys

Just a little update on us. A has been in hospital all week, just not feeding and losing weight. He's happy and healthy otherwise! He just had his NG tube fitted today and we'll be shown how to use it and sent home while we wait for a referral to Glasgow/Edinburgh for tests on his swallowing. It's horrible in here I just want home with both my babies xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

She's been in sleeping bags. She was alright last night difficult to settle at first but then slept through. The opposite to the first two nights. Hoping it was just her getting used to it. Toby however was another story last night. Woke up at 4am and heard the TV on downstairs. Went to check on Toby and he wasn't in bed. He was downstairs an hour into Nanny McPhee 2! I don't think we'll have the same trouble tonight though because he's understandably shattered!!!


----------



## misse04

:( hope he gets better stardust.
All 3 of us are ill but ive always had bad sinuses and breathing troubles so everytime i get a cold im in agony with my head cheeks and jaw feeling like theyre going to explode and they seem to be getting worse every year i couldnt even move last night, so looking after 2 poorly babies today wont be easy. Think my mums going to take Connie out for a bit ao i can have a sleep, also feel guilty that i dont get enough time with Harvey so will be nice


----------



## molly85

Hugs stardust hope he's improving now.

Little man surpassed himself last night 11.30 - 7.15 feed and went back to sleep til gone 9! He then very cutely laid in his pram gurgling not hungry just laying there until his bum did it's thing ewwwww, not pooing all night is gross in the morning.


----------



## misse04

Erg Harvey has a thing of pooing up his back... Nice lol


----------



## molly85

not him to misse, talk about gross


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily manages to poo up her front lol


----------



## molly85

I still want to know how they shoot it out the side?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know. Poor OH I left her with him the other day and she pooed all down her leg haha. She's terrible though. She gets it in her belly button sometimes lol. 

Today I had my first uni tutorial for my OU course. Feels real now i've been there. Don't know what I've got myself into lol. It's hard jumping back into research and reading up on course material and essay writing. It's even harder when there's a 5 year old and an 11 week old making noise and an OH who won't get off his fucking Xbox!


----------



## molly85

Your brave doing the OU already. I have though forgotten what you are doing. I need to do my a-levels. We are waiting on Matt getting permenant hours at wrk to decide what I am doing for work.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I figured it would probably be better to start it now before I go back to work than trying to start work and that at the same time. It's quite interesting really and I'm glad I'm doing it it's just hard to find the time to do it x


----------



## molly85

lol you still didn't remind me of the subject lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Sorry lol. English Language and Literature x


----------



## molly85

Oh no I shall hide my typing from you.


----------



## Mosnippy

Hiya 

Stardust so sorry to hear about little one that has to be awful hope he gets home soon to you , how are you doing? Have you got support around you? 
Big hugs! 

Re the pooing Georgie does the same up the front , not sure how??? out the sides and up the back! 
We had family photos done yesterday was a Groupon voucher I bought it was fun but hate majority of the ones I'm in as look huge and triple chins are seen 

I'm on diet as I feel so low at the moment re that I want to be yummy mommy not one that struggles and can't even walk up stairs lol 

I had sex for first time yesterday , nearly didn't happen as all condoms Paul gave to his son but we remeber some, I said to him text Jord and ask him for one haha was funny at moment , but happy to say it was all ok I panicked it would be sore etc after tear as it is a little tender still using loo (tmi I know) 

Ok I spoke enough rubbish!


----------



## molly85

poor matt's still celibate my common sense head is getting the coil. I hate condoms so keep avoiding it until i get my coil on the 18th I feel so old having one.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I was 19 when I had the coil fitted so don't feel old lol. We hate condoms to but i'm too sex obsessed to go without haha. But got my implant in now and it's so much better than last time. Last time I bled really heavily for the first 3 months it was in like having to change tampon every two hours and wear a pad just in case. This time it's been really light and it's been 2 1/2 weeks since it was put in and i'm just spotting now.


----------



## misse04

Ohhh im getting coil too. When i get round to it lol. I've got actual flu last night and worse today temp of 39 and in bed OH is doing everything. Barely slept last night either x


----------



## molly85

i've had the implant and inject both topped af but Iam hormonally challenged so have to use a physical stopper lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I get my coil on 22nd lol it's only thing I can use :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily seems to have gotten the hang of her jumperoo lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxE3JOnrDRs


----------



## misse04

Trying to watch it and it won't let me. Harvey slept 9-6.30 2 nights now woo! And I've stopped squeezing him into 0-3month stuff now and accepted that it doesn't fit!


----------



## molly85

lol Misse We're on the boarder asda def doesn't fit. Still so proud of himas he was the smallest I think even Alex was biggger


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw Georgie still in 0-3 he is on the cusp of moving over, don't want to lol 

But chris has done well considering he was weeney


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily is almost out of some of her 3-6 month leggings and was even wearing 9-12 month leggings the other day. 

Video should work now but ignore OH chatting on his xbox in the background x

https://youtu.be/YxE3JOnrDRs


----------



## Mosnippy

Wow 9-12 months! To cute lol 

I need to take him to be weighed on Wednesday 

Is it normal for them to scream in pain when he has a caught wind? Georgie has such fits of screaming till wind comes up then happy as larry 

I been using gripe water and infacol etc but still gets these rogue winds between feeds :(


----------



## molly85

yup if it's been down that long it will be uncomfy coming up. I totally forget to wind now but he spends alot of time upright so gravity does it's thing. Mo he is between sizes just depends what it is. Chris will go on the 25 to be weighed bet the red book says 2 weekly if it does i'll take him when he has his jabs on thursday.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm taking Lily to get weighed tomorrow x


----------



## molly85

Ohhh now that will be interesting to see how big she is?


----------



## misse04

At my baby group a health visitor usually comes in every few weeks so hoping she will be there this week. Hate going to clinics getting them both out the car is such a pain. 
Harvey goes nuts if he has trapped wind left over that doesn't come up from normal burps. 
Got soo many clothes that need exchanging for new sleepsuits now, especially now its getting cold i think it will be a sleepsuits under snowsuit winter lol


----------



## misse04

At my baby group a health visitor usually comes in every few weeks so hoping she will be there this week. Hate going to clinics getting them both out the car is such a pain. 
Harvey goes nuts if he has trapped wind left over that doesn't come up from normal burps. 
Got soo many clothes that need exchanging for new sleepsuits now, especially now its getting cold i think it will be a sleepsuits under snowsuit winter lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We've started having to wrap up warm. Not quite the need for snowsuits yet but getting there


----------



## Mosnippy

George is a hot baby takes after his dad he sweats so easily and through tantrums with a hoody on lol I'm freezing an he is in just a baby grow


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> George is a hot baby takes after his dad he sweats so easily and through tantrums with a hoody on lol I'm freezing an he is in just a baby grow

Lily is the same but that day it was absolutely freezing. Like I had my big thick wooly cardigan on and my big fluffy eskimo sheep skin lined coat lol. And she was sweating by the time we got to my mums in just that x


----------



## Mosnippy

Amazing how such little things don't feel the cold 

Taking Georgie swimming next week can't wait! Only thing I'm dreading is getting in costume yikessss


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well Lily was huge and has put on almost 2lb. HV made me feel like shit for it and I was really upset when I got home. Despite the fact they checked her height too and she's in proportion x


----------



## misse04

Oh i wouldnt worry about stuff like that someone else who was due a day after me (you may remember me saying about her before) had an 11.2lbs baby and was told today not to feed him so much but i dont see how you can not feed a hungry baby. Bathed, clean nappy and fed and now have heard some movement in his nappy. Great!


----------



## Mosnippy

Yeah if she is still on track then they shouldn't moan!! Hv make me mad I am taking George tomorrow 

According to my mom I used to drink 13 oz in one feeding when I was 3 months I was a right porker lol but is it not worse to starve them?? Silly woman


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Exactly. I can't not feed her if she's hungry so she'll weigh what she weighs. 

My mum told me something interesting the other day. Somebody somewhere else on the internet stated they didn't think there was any need to wean at 3/4 months. My mum said when she had my sister my grandma told her that the guidelines for weaning when she (my mum) was a baby were 6 weeks! Puts the whole 4 month thing in perspective doesn't it lol. In my eyes it's wean when you think appropriate. 

That's another thing that bothers me when people get on at me about her weight. It's not like I'm feeding her solids and giving her chocolate she is just drinking baby milk when she's hungry I'm not forcing anything she shouldn't be having or doesn't want x


----------



## Mosnippy

Exactly! My hv said to me that they all even out eventually each baby is different 

My mom said To me she had us on porridge at about 3 months and when stopped breast feeding was put on cows milk? 

I am going to try do blw I'm sure he will let me know when he is ready for more

As long as she is healthy and happy screw them you know your baby best besides they said you cannot over feed a baby as they just throw up , they stop when they need to and that was nurse!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

And believe me she does throw up if she has too much lol. 

I am hoping to BLW too x


----------



## molly85

Yep they throw up or won't take at a regular feed if you've fed them a "snack" bottle. My 2 are a fine example Abby the twig eats junk as she's on a very high calorie diet but won't drink milk or to much dairy it doesn't sit well in her tummy (you def see it again) so we have to give high fat or high sugar Daft HV told us to lace all her food with dairy fat after the sick conversation dozy cow's. Abs won't snack she likes a big meal twice a day and a small lunch with maybe a snack if at grandmas (grandma has pom bears gag). Chris though will feed loads though and is looking at food already.

My version of BLW is yes the finger foods but if baby is expressing hunger for say porridge or purees they are leading you to spoon feed them so it's right for them.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know my version of baby led weaning is just giving her what she seems to want. If she doesn't want finger foods then she won't have them if she doesn't want purees we'll try something else. If she wants to feed herself she will if she wants me to feed her I will. I use it more of she tells me what she wants kind of led weaning rather than just her doing all the work weaning lol x

Also Pom Bears are delicious you crazy fool lol x


----------



## molly85

pickled onion gross! Is lily moving about etc? once she's crawling she'll burn the fat, This is why Abby has stupidly high fat/calorie food she had my mum on the go for 2 hours earlier thankfully shes gone for a nap but the kid won't stay still if she's awake.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Not yet but she's almost sitting and the baby massage instructor said the same thing. She'll probably start moving about sooner than a lot of babies and therefore burn fat sooner x


----------



## misse04

Hows everyone else getting on with periods? Ive juat realised im a week late but thinking could still be a bit all over the place ... Atleast i hope haha


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Fine. I've had two and came on same time of the month. Though first period lasted a few days second one was 2 weeks. But I had had my implant put in the week before so the change in hormones could have had something to do with that x


----------



## Mosnippy

I've only had one so far but then i was never regular


----------



## molly85

Holy crap misse pee stick asap if you think you might need 1. I am now coiled up not the comfiest experience of my life I must say.

Little man is only 12lb 1oz but growing nicely. they had a right fit when abby only gained at the same speed he has in 3 weeks but she seemed happy enough with his weight gain he has fat rolls so hardly starving.


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwwww bless him! Ill take George next week I forgot this week lol :( 

I go Monday for my coil , yayyyy lol not


----------



## molly85

Remember the after contractions from birth you'll be saying hello to them again for a few hours.


----------



## Mosnippy

Yeah I remeber from last time had it in :( but rather that then hello baby haha


----------



## stardust599

A is weaned already :blush: He will never take to milk cos of his swallowing so I told the paediatrician and dietitian I was going to do it and they said it's not recommended but if I went ahead anyway it was fine as long as I picked the highest calorie foods cos formula milk has much more calories than most solids but solids fill them up longer. We use Ellas Kitchen Banana Baby Brekkie in the morning cos it's really high in calories and he takes half a pouch! And half a jar of C&G My First Bolognese at dinner time, he absolutely loves his solids and since starting them a week ago from the first night he started sleeping through until 3am!! Amazing consider his 6 wakings for milk before. He's 16 weeks on Mon anyway.

A is going for a VFSS (xray video of swallowing) at Yorkhill I think to find out why he can't swallow liquids. But he's doing much better this week he's taking 4+oz at each feed which is brilliant for him! His milk is thickened to porridge texture cos of his swallowing so it must be really filling.

HV gave me a row cos she came to weigh A this morning and I'd forgotten she was coming and sent A away with my Mum, oops!

Last week was a horrific week for us, A was in hospital with an NG tube in after dropping to 9-16oz milk a day and losing more weight and it was a horrible thing so we took it out and came home and he's really picked up at home.

My OH is back at home and we're making another go of things, he had a vasectomy yesterday so is very sore! I have a bit of a dilemma though with my friend. She was the one who told me about OH cheating (it was with her best friend) but she didn't tell me until over a month later. She is a good friend to me and we really click and get on well and she's always been very good to me, I hate to lose friends but part of me can't help but feel she should have told me sooner and I don't think I'd ever trust her to be a true friend anymore but she did the right thing and told me in the end so I'm trying to give her a chance. Plus everytime I visit she brings up OH's cheating and I don't really want to talk about it.

xx


----------



## molly85

Oh brilliant on his eating so with you on the solids Abby was later but totally dropped her milk feeds once she got going on food and her reflux was so much better even though it was a mild case it's not the sort they grow out of just settles with solids but flares. 

Hmm you watch that man but if your happy it's your choice.


----------



## misse04

Hello period...phewww!

I dont blame you stardust its obvious its whats best for him. As for your friend i woudnt fall ot with her. It was probably really hard for her to decide whether to tell you or not with you having a baby etc. If i was you would just tell her you really dont want her to bring it up in future. Glad alex is doing better :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I agree with watch the man. But in case of your she may well have hoped one of them would have told you themselves. Plus you were pregnant/had a newborn. It's not exactly the best time to bring up something like that. My best friend cheated on her boyfriend who is also one of my best friends and everyone expected me to tell him. I wouldn't because I didn't want to be the one to break his heart. But she eventually told him. I told him why I didn't tell him and was there for him for the really rough few months he went through afterwards. I also have a friend who knew my boyfriend had cheated on me with a friend of mine and she waited a couple of weeks as she wanted them to tell me. She kept telling them to tell me but when they didn't she told me. 

I think your friend was just trying to do what she thought was best and I don't think you should lose your friendship with her over it. After all she did tell you eventually didn't she?


----------



## stardust599

Aw I'm glad you guys agree with me, loads of people have been putting doubts in my mind (well OH's friends really) saying she's a ****stirrer and just wanted to interfere in my relationship but gut feeling tells me she wasn't. I guess she did the right thing waiting a little, she knew I was struggling with A and I don't think I'd have coped at the time.

I will be careful with OH I still have doubts in my mind but we have over 4 years and 2 kids, I think I rushed letting him come home but can't exactly go back on it now.

A goes to bed at 6.45pm now it's bliss but he still wakes with reflux at 4-5am and I can't get him back to sleep, going to try giving him his meds in middle of night feed tonight instead of morning and see if it helps xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Star big hug to you! Couldn't imagine doing what you doing ! But you doing brilliant and agree with the others on your friend! Not the easiest news to tell a friend is it? 

Well done on A , can't believe he is nearly 16 weeks, where has this time flown ?? Remeber when we all just found out we where pregnant and telling people feels like yesterday! 
And agree with others watch him lol make him work damn hard to win your trust back!!


----------



## molly85

Irma have you had comments on Nicole's ears just noticed your siggy


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hey ladies. Just thought I'd let you know the awesome news that OH is going back to work tomorrow. It's gonna be so strange not having him around all day but at least we won't just be scraping by anymore. So happy. Now just have to hope i'll be able to find a job to go to by the time February rolls around x


----------



## molly85

Ohhh brilliant what's he doing?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

He's back doing what he was doing before. A different company has taken over the factory he worked at and he could've gone back months ago but he was scared he'd just be made redundant again. Well his old general manager called him today and said it's much better this time round. They're not paying ridiculous wages for things like working on a Sunday or working on a night and there is now a finish time so the money is more controlled. He's still nervous so he's still going to be looking for another job whilst he's there but he's getting really bored of being at home and he loved his old job so he's gonna go back whilst looking about for something else x


----------



## Mosnippy

Awesome news congrats! 


I'm panicking money wise :( as my energy bills last winter was through the roof as its a really cold house and cost a fortune so I gone and bought heaters instead so not to use gas and my bill last month was 150 quid :( as long as it stays that way I be ok but last year one month was 270 I never budgeted that much when planning for maternity leave :(


----------



## molly85

electric costs more than gas so 'd set the thermostat to 19 and put on jjumpers etc if you have old chimneys get them swept an have a proper fire oh and closed doors and curtains just before sunset


----------



## misse04

Good news KM :) 
Our gas and electric are pre pay metre thank god and im into putting on more clothes before the heating goes on.

Ive got moody toddler this morning so trying to grt her to have a sleep before we go to asda... Although none of us have even started getting ready yet . Harveys 9.30-7.30 has reverted to 9.30-6 the last few days along with lots of daytime feeding so thinking hes having a little spurt


----------



## Mosnippy

No our gas is more expensive landlord has flipping vintage boiler no thermostat or timers its either on or off,and on highest temp the house is not even warm we have reallyyyyy high ceilings :( chimneys are all sealed up :( 

We have a really cold house for us it's ok just worry bought little one and kids so need to make sure the chill is out air the joys hey?


----------



## molly85

Has it been serviced Mo? might be worth seeing if he should have it updated if you get 5 mins. would be well worth it


----------



## Mosnippy

It gets serviced every year but doubtful landlord will update it :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My monkey has only just gone to sleep after going to bed at 8. So tired and have been feeling rotten all day. Looking forward to cuddling with OH in bed.


----------



## molly85

We've been at legoland all day fabulous


----------



## misse04

Was lego land good?
I've had a stressful day! Both babies were hard work Monday so never got to Asda then today had to wait in ALL day for my ipad to be delivered between 8 and 6 which never turned up so had to go to food shopping at 7 this evening have only just sat down after getting everything sorted and Harvey is feeding every 3 hours in the day so even harder to get everything done. My weekend social smoking has turned into one a day in the evening and today had 3 to de stess so need to cut back down now before it gets back to full on smoking everyday. Anyway Dpd have been sent an angry email and I've told them i want an hour delivery slot tmo as important not waiting in all day again. And breathe! Lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Blimey you sound like its been hectic and it's only Tuesday! 

George also still feeding every 2/3 hours and he is on 6 oz sometimes only 5 can't get him to drink more and he is on hungry milk ! 

How was Lego land would love to do something before winter kicks in proper!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily is feeding every 3 hours in the day on 7-9oz whatever she feels like lol. Luckily she's back to sleeping through but had a week where she wasn't after we put her in her own room x


----------



## molly85

legoland was good though i would generally suggest a carrier and a good one for LO's though there was one ride I was made to remove Chris which then made it a bit dubious as he was sat next to me on the seat. I've put a query on their fb page about this. Chris will go 3-4 hours max between feeds in the day so I fed him twice when out once at lunch the other when we left at 5. the parks only open until 5th november


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw awesome! 

Well pork pie is 15lbs8oz no wonder my back is killing but I can see I'm going to struggle length wise he is in 3 to 6 months now because of length but stuff still baggy on top but some 3-6 is looking short :( lol think he has had a growth spurt little bugger! 

WAs woken up this morning at 4 to find he had rolled on to his tummy and couldn't get back over ! Munchkin!!! 

Off swimming today can't waitttttttt to see how he likes it


----------



## irmastar

Hello ladies, wow I have missed a lot of things. My grandma passed away so I haven't bwen here much but glad little peaches are doing great. We are struggling a little money wise, bills are piling on and christmas coming over ughhh.


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw very sorry to hear about your gran my condolences xxx


----------



## molly85

aawww am sorry Irma at least she saw Nicole


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww little man loved swimming today, we were in for 30 min was intrigued with te jet bubbles I thought te water was a bit cool in toddler pool but didn't seem to worry him , then while dressing him he passed out lol to much excitement lol


----------



## irmastar

Thanks. Yes JO she came from Mexico just to see her born, a month after she left she passed away. We still are in shock,but she is in a better place now. 
How cool MO! Did you take pictures?


----------



## Mosnippy

I wasn't allowed to take photos in swim area damn privacy stuff even tho I was only one in toddler pool :(, I was gutted as i am sucj a tourist when it come to him photos of verthing! took of him before and after lol definitely going to look at some lessons or taking him to our centre more often!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Glad he enjoyed it. Think I'll take the kids next weekend we haven't been in a while and Toby loves swimming!! 
Sorry about your gran Irma. It sucks loosing a relative. I've lost a few in the last 18 months and it's heartbreaking and with each older relative it just scares me that my granparents are getting on. My grandad has been holding on for the last 10 years. He's had 2 heart attacks and is constantly getting ill and then better and every time he is ill I fear the worst. I am really close to him too. I'm glad she got to see Nicole though. 
We have struggled money wise the last couple of months but OH is working 50+ hours a week for the foreseeable future so we're pretty fixed money wise. I mean it's great that we can afford to give the kids a great Christmas and I could even start learning to drive but I miss him so much. It's only been 4 day but we're both shattered. Him working when he's not used to it me looking after the kids on my own when I'm not used to it. I didn't realise how demanding Lily was until it was just me looking after her lol. I had to get up at half 5 the other day just so that I could get a shower and clean the house up a bit because she just won't settle if you're not playing with her or she doesn't have something to do. Poor little mite has started teething too so she's not a happy baba at the moment.


----------



## molly85

KMB I have just started Chris on a back carry so you can get on with house work a front carry is awful if you need to clean. 

I have turned into such a crusty mum lol 

Brilliant he liked the swimming Mo.

Hugs Irma


----------



## irmastar

I'm too scared to try a back carry lol
KM-Nicole is the same! she just wants me to talk to her all day long, it is cute but sometimes I wish I have more time for myself.


----------



## Mosnippy

I stick George in bouncer chair on kitchen table top and play music an I ding and dance like a hooligan while washing dishes and cooking etc most of time he goes to sleep there etc otherwise nowt would get done lol or when he has his 30 min naps I zoom around lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Sing not ding lol 

Poor child is doomed with me as parent


----------



## irmastar

^LOL
wish my baby could be like that, the most she will spend in her swing is 10 min, only takes cat naps unless I go to sleep with her which idk how she knows I am in bed when she is in her crib. 
Well I am happy as she finally took a bottle after trying so many times, my OH gave it to her and he is all proud saying"see I got her to sleep" bless him. Well finally time to take a decent shower tata


----------



## molly85

lol chris can nod off on his own he just won't


----------



## Mosnippy

Amazing babies all are different little monkeys! 

Mine beings but miss today :( I prefer happy baby!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh she will nod off on her own but only sleeps for about 10 minutes. Plus I don't fancy carrying almost 19lbs of weight on me whilst I run around cleaning the house either lol. I'll just let it get messy until a Saturday when someone can watch her haha. 

Not feeling well today :(


----------



## molly85

lol kmb a decent carrier doesn't hurt i carry abs in it to. brilliant if you have to go somewhere quick and don't want a buggy.


----------



## molly85

Just what we were discussing earlier I put Chris in the kitchen with me in his travel system while I washed up I've left him there fast asleep. That better not be him for the night I ran him a bath cheeky boy.


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw bless him


----------



## molly85

few he woke up his nights 12 hours long and i may have cried if I def had to be up at 7.45.

I'm trying to figure out how to keep him warm he seem to feel the cold at night even with 4 layers of blanket and sleeping bag


----------



## Mosnippy

I have to have the heater going it George otherwise he will freeze I just bought sleeping bag as he kicks covers of little monkey


----------



## molly85

he already has a sleeping bag last night seems to have been better though his little hands were like ice bricks


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't want carry. I struggle holding her to rock her. My knees and back are both knackered it's hard enough getting me up and down when picking something up never mind having her on my back. Plus atm we really can't afford to be buying new things that will barely get used. 

Feeling really rotten but got to take the kids to a birthday party and then go to my mum's for her birthday. Doesn't help that the weather is SHIT!!! Hailstone, heavy rain, bitter winds. Really can't wait to start learning to drive next year x


----------



## molly85

Aww no that's horrible having sore joints. I'm prob a convert having 2 non walkers not enough arms to go around.

Yuck tothe bad weather its no hit here yet


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The hailstone was so bad this morning it set a car alarm off!! 

Yeah I knackered my back in hockey a few years ago. Slipped a disk. Went down for a plie in ballet and couldn't back up lol my sister and my friend had to carry me home and my knees are hurting so bad I'm actually considering going to the doctors because they click painfully every time I stand or they lock. My hips do the same if I sit on the floor. I obviously am making it worse by getting on the floor to play with Lily but bad joints won't stop me doing that. My mum said that Yoga helped with her bad hips so I might try it. 

Anyway best get the kids ready to go out. It's stopped raining/hailing at the moment and I hope it holds off because I can't hold an umbrella whilst I push the pram. Still haven't mastered that trick. I was going to use the baby carrier for this rare occasion as the house is up a load of steps but it's freezing and I don't have a coat that will wrap round the both of us to keep Lily warm whereas she'll be nice and warm under her raincover in her pram.


----------



## molly85

I find pushing anything aggravates my pelvis so I just use the single where i can. Ouch that just sounds nasty some physio might help you strengthen up I keep forgetting to do mine


----------



## Mosnippy

Go to the Chinese there acupuncture and acupressure help my back etc they know what they doing them and you feel like a million bucks after


----------



## molly85

Mo how did your coil fitting go? I've just dislodged mine


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh the twAts isn't put it in had to have a consultation First and wait for period to start so still coilless even tho dr said they could put it in with out period 

How did you do that that sounds ouch!!


----------



## molly85

I had a poo, seems I have strong muscles it's annoying me


----------



## Mosnippy

Blimey!!!!


----------



## molly85

I know scary


----------



## Mosnippy

Wonder if your uterus hasn't shrunk back properly yet?? Or your body just didn't like it :(


----------



## molly85

need to check it when I can be bothered to move. Hopefully I've just moved it about a bit. Not sure what would be done otherwise. My uterus shrunk back dead quick


----------



## Mosnippy

True you breastfed so it would of 

Can't wait for mine tired of condoms lol


----------



## molly85

I'd like to see Matt to even consider any action


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol awwwww poor boy 

I'm enjoying it while it lasts the only reason I'm getting it aid because Paul has been on these champix to quick smoking and its increase his libido we had more sex this month then in the whole year!!! I was seriously deprived lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Actually probably year and a half


----------



## molly85

I have barley any libido so a small person next to us is not a turn on


----------



## stardust599

Hi girls

I missed loads! Carriers!! I love carrying  I'm no believer in natural/attachment parenting but I love my carriers cos they are so quick and easy. I'm only 5ft1 and less than 7 stone but I can carry either baby for a couple of hours no problems. I didn't get on with a wrap, just couldn't get a snug enough fit so I sold it and I bought a cheap Mai Tai on eBay (this one but not pink) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mei-Tai-...t=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item43ae60acaa&_uhb=1 and I love it. It's really funky and fashionable and can be hidden under my cardigan with no bulky straps and it gives me a really good snug fit too. But then it was too much hassle as was putting DS in/out 4 or 5 times in an afternoon and it was annoying having to tie it all the time as couldn't get DS in and out easily without untying it, but still use it if I'm going out for most of the day. 

Next I bought an Ergo which is meant to be for hardcore sling users but I couldn't get it tight enough for my small frame - the shoulders sag on the tightest setting although OH loves it but I'm selling it as he hardly uses it.

After my Ergo I bought this super cheap carrier https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Front-Ba..._Baby_Carriers&var&hash=item3cc9355d84&_uhb=1 expecting it to be cheap and plasticy and rubbish and it's brilliant for me - cheap, super easy to get DS in/out, can wear DS all day without it hurting me and it's even been simple enough for my easily confused Mum to put on!

I also have a Tomy Freestyle fleece winter carrier if any of you ladies want it just for postage https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tomy-Fre...t=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item416d3ead3a&_uhb=1. I've never actually tried it out (was second hand from a friend) but I heard these are fab for occasional use.

Talking about sex (LOL), my OH had his vasectomy 10 days ago and all seemed fine so we had sex the morning after and he got pain and then 2 huge blood clots, 1 the size of a tennis ball and has been on morphine, tramadol and codeine poor man! He has been going for daily scans and injections and since yesterday they have massively shrunk in size! I was at an Ann Summers party last night and also bought my first ever rabbit :blush: I also had a major fall out with my best friend but that's a story for tomorrow.

Talking about coils, they are fab for long-term and I've only ever heard good things! I react really badly to hormones though but my GP wouldn't believe me and wouldn't remove it so I went home and pulled it out myself in a rage :blush: and 2 weeks later was throwing up and then little A came along!

How is everybodys babies doing with feeding and sleep? A is getting much better. 4-5oz every 3hours and sound asleep by 7pm but still struggling to get him back to sleep after the 4-5am feed! He just grunts and strains and cries and wriggles until I give up at 6 and get him up for the day, even in my bed he won't settle :-( I think it's wind or reflux flaring up at this time. I'm dreading the clock change as now it will be 3-4am every night!

molly are you using fleecy blankets?? And try a fleece blanket instead of a sheet under him and little mits, A gets hot and sweaty as a side effect from domperidone so only has a sleeping bag while me and OH are layered up with a winter duvet and fleece blankets! Also what carrier do you use for a back carry? I've been too afraid to put DS in a back carry but it would be much easier to play with DD!

km I saw this umbrella thing that clips onto the pram handles but I can't remember where, sure it was online though. You will love it when you can drive - so much freedom although it's easier for me now to take the double pram as I live in a flat with concrete steps up to it although ground floor and getting a baby + carseat + bags + toddler who refuses to walk down the stairs is impossible. So I just strap them into the double and bump then down the steps. 

I'm going to have to get A a snowsuit - this weather is ridiculously cold!

Seems we all have babies who don't sleep long during the day, they do grow into nice long naps I promise  I'm strict and follow Gina F's routines but without the crying and DS is actually taking a catnap in the morning, a longer nap after lunch and 1 or 2 catnaps later on. Most of the time I cuddle him to sleep as love the snuggles but once a day or at night I pop him in the room awake with his dummy and he always goes off without any help as long as he's not overtired! He sleeps much better in the bedroom in dark and quiet with white noise but I did that with DD when she was younger and from 4/5 months she couldn't sleep any other way so days out were awful and she's still the same at 2 so been trying to get DS used to napping on me/couch/pram etc. I cheated today as badly hungover and put DS in his carseat on the automatic rocker I have and he slept 3hours at the same time as DD - bliss!

irma have you tried playing white noise and sneaking out of the room once she's asleep? And leave something next to her that smells like you (a cardi or tshirt you've just taken off). You can get white noise android apps or use a super loud fan or buy a CD. I'm sorry you've been having a rough time and your gran too :-( Chin up, big hug for you.

mo george sounds very good and you sound like you are doing a fab job too  glad he enjoyed swimming i haven't been since around 6 or 7 months pregnant, it seems so cold for swimming now! May hunt out some swimming gear and take kiddies on Mon as they heat the pool up for babies and toddlers!


----------



## molly85

I have a Rose and rebellion you need to sit down to do it and it takes some fiddling but was worth it. I think Chris sleeps less than Abby! He's been gagging on his own dribble a bit so I have to book us both to the GP next week this coil is the copper one so no nasty hormones there. I've seen those carriers they are styled on ergo's I think (I have an Ergo for Abby but she's been in the r&r).

Lol I think that's a brilliant just desserts for dipping his wick where he shouldn't. though I doubt he's sperm free they have ejaculate something like 40 times before the little guys disappear. how the heck did he get a tennis ball out?


----------



## Mosnippy

Awww thanks star 


Wow you are like a carrier expert deluxe I have one but havdnt used it :( lol tried when he was little and didn't like being put down but seemed to drown in it lol 

George's sleeping is 30 min naps about 1 to 2 hours after a feed sometimes a bit longer, then from 10 o'clock onwards he will pass out for the big sleep so I tend to bath him etc 9:30 ish and then sleep till about 6 feed then sleep till about 9 -9-30 a restless sleep sometimes althought past few nights been restless and not sleeping nicely also few nights he has rolled over and can't get back so wakes me up :( little bugger 
His feeding is random still but it will get better I guess 

But omg I have a talkative child motor mouth deluxe ( mom says I was exact the same wouldn't shut up) lol we in for trouble 

My coil is also copper well will be as all I can have :(


----------



## misse04

God these clocks messing about and a late night has killed me! We went to bed late so topped Harvey up wit a late bottle and he's still sleeping now. Connie however decided to get up at 6.10 (7.10) even though all week when Harvey's been up early she was gettin up at 7.50... That 40 mins would have made me much happier this morning. They've formed a conspiracy. 

I'm guessing I will be coil less and sexless until my tear decides to heal properly... Tried last night-needless to say this was a very bad idea and far to painful so didn't happen lol feeling very sorry for OH bless. 

Seriously need housework day today... OHs mum has been going on at me to let her have Connie fr the day and after weeks of me making excuses I've said she can have them BOTH (makes me feele better that she's got her brother with her) for a few hours today (not the whole day) so might get housework done then.. Although feeling physically sick about leaving them... I'm not bad when it's my mum but they know her soo well. Think I just need to get over it lol x


----------



## misse04

How come your havi copper coil mos? My periods are all messed up too. I came on for a day then stopped. Nt sure what's going on there. Harvey's fine for naps in the day. He sleeps most the day actually. If I'm doing stuff I put him in his swing... Which has been a godsend!


----------



## Mosnippy

Cause of the previous clots and pulmonary embolism I can't have anything with hormones :( so copper coil it is lol even tho it makes my period and cramps heavier :( but rather that then stress 

I feel the same about my mother in law wil not leave g with her but happy for my mom to take him lol saying that he doesn't settle with Paul's mom 5 10 min and he is screaming lol think he knows she is a pain lol


----------



## Mosnippy

I can feel cold coming on :( 

What's everyone planning for crimbo for new arrivals?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mo Lily is the same. So chatty. It's weird though because she looks like a different baby when she's talking to when she's not but I love having little chats with her haha. SHe doesn't even really cry for anything now she just shouts. Apart from when she has teething pain. Which reminds me I forgot to mention SHE HAS A TOOTH!!!


----------



## misse04

Haha babies know these things.

Wow new tooth! Connie didn't get her first til 9/10months.

No idea about Xmas thres nothing he's going to need other than clothes. We have a hole playroom full of toys.... Connie doesn't need anything either, I need some good ideas and have none! Will be asking everyone else or vouchers for them though so I can buy all of Next.
It must be coming up to the time we all found out we were pregnant last year! It's gone so quick!


----------



## misse04

Was going to ask if anyone was considering more babies hen remembered nearly everyone's getting coils... Definitely not then lol. I'm not! Ever!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh enough time had passed that i'd gotten rid of most of Toby's baby toys so Lily is getting loads for Christmas and then of course I have to make up for it with Toby. Have bought Lily some clothes too but she's growing so fast that I'm having to get them out for her to wear (6-9 month clothes now). 

These are the lists

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/santas-grotto/1239741-tobys-lilys-lists.html


----------



## molly85

We have more planned just not yet. 11th November was the day Chris was conceived tested positive 10 days later. 

We're getting Chris his car seat for x-mas and some stocking fillers Abby has loads of stuff.


----------



## Mosnippy

Hard to this I was conceiving g this time last year found out pregnant 14 nov god time has flown 

My period started today bang on 28 days that never happens!!! So can book coil tomorrow . Only discovered it when we had sex lol :( naughty me haha


----------



## misse04

Hmm I think I need to get organised and write some lists, will start one when Connies had breakfast. Pram toys are good idea


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I tested positive Nov 18th '11 and by her due date we figured she was conceived around Oct 30th/31st as I was 5 days late when I tested. So it's only a couple of days until it's been a year since I got pregnant.


----------



## misse04

Hmm I think I need to get organised and write some lists, will start one when Connies had breakfast. Pram toys are good idea


----------



## Mosnippy

I haven't a clue what to get g think jumparoo but mainly clothes for next 6-9 slot as he won't know difference and probably car seat to as already looking snug in his


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> I haven't a clue what to get g think jumparoo but mainly clothes for next 6-9 slot as he won't know difference and probably car seat to as already looking snug in his

I know Lily won't know the difference and my mum keeps telling me I'm being silly getting her that much but she doesn't have any toys to interact with whilst she's a bit older as I knew she would have Christmas around the time she started using toys like that x


----------



## Mosnippy

Yeah that is what is worrying me to he needs toys to interact with


----------



## molly85

Abby is still playing with newborn stuff she's just odd! 

We are getting the Britax first class if you price match it you can gett it new for as little as £89 it retails at £150. it rear faces to 18kg and forward faces to 4 years not sure what that is in KG. Ideal for not so little Lilly and the other chunksters. I just can't lift the flaming car seat lol. 

He's getting loads of clothes it would seem poor kid


----------



## molly85

Girl's these naughty babies that appear to be over riding plans to BLW would you make purees or buy them?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'd make my own x


----------



## misse04

With Connie I started off with just single fruit or veg purees for a month or so then added them together and got jars as well at about 5 months. So going to see how we go this time would like to hold off weaning as long as pos just because there's no going back after and bottles are so much easier lol but he may have other ideas


----------



## molly85

he's a trouble maker i was eating toffees and he was chewing away to. I didn't fancy the spoon feeding again but he seems to have other plans. He's been gagging on his dribble so need to call docs doing so well here


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily stares every time we eat and chews along. She also had her first proper giggle at OH eating his tea haha. Was so cute. But I'd still like to hold off as long as possible as I'd love to cut out purees. But if it comes to it I will make my own as I always felt wuite bad for giving Toby just jars as there's not much variety and I think it's why he's really picky with his food nowadays.


----------



## molly85

Abby had jars but as she cut milk right down it felt like the best option she still had some normal food but she's not keen on veg which is a shame fingers crossed they will either dive at the finger food or hold off til 6 months


----------



## Mosnippy

I want to try my own as its not much etc to cook extra veg when I cook so expense wise it's cheaper! But will see how I get on! 

I also want to hold off as long as possible to give his digestion time to grow properly but will take it as it comes , my mil says I should put him on it already! I was like I don't think so, her logic Adele did it for Demi (ohs niece) I was good for Adele but I am not!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I put Toby on early because of people saying things like that and though he was fine and has never seemed to have any problems because of it I still regret feeling a little pressured into doing it so definitely want to wait until I'm certain shes ready x


----------



## Mosnippy

Yeah I just smile at people as everyone keeps telling there advice, I just listen and go with how I feel , he will let me know when he is ready 

I did first day of 30 day shred DVD and omg I am aching!!!! But have to stick it out I need to get fitter


----------



## molly85

ouch 30 day shred, I wanted to do my own food for her but it became a real faf with OH having a totally different diet and wanting it as balanced as possible she's still skinny so didn't flaming do anything lol. She was sandwich stealing which said she was ready


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol aw bless! 

I am mad


----------



## misse04

Oohhhh What's this shred MOS I need to lose my last 7lbs by December 20th?x


----------



## Mosnippy

It's a 20 min work out by jillian micheals from biggest loser , and from research I did the results are amazing if you stick to it, it's only 20 min but omg! I ache ok I'm really unfit and was ready for a break after the warm up lol hmv sells it for 8 pounds 

Heard about it from friend whose colleagues was doing it and was getting amazing results


----------



## Mosnippy

The website my fitness pal has before and after pics of people that do it ,


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Right question for you ladies. I am going to a christening on Sunday and want to know which dress you prefer for me and for Lily. I'm having a hard time choosing

Me 
Choice 1: https://www.next.co.uk/x50102s5
Choice 2: https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/dresses/red-chiffon-sleeveless-dip-hem-dress_268368961

Lily
Choice 1: https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/product/fashion-to-buy-online/Toddler-3mths-5yrs/Girls-Checked-Dress/63183&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand

Choice 2:https://www.next.co.uk/g652562s2#835267g65

Choice 3: https://www.isme.com/pumpkin-patch-rose-print-dress-with-spot-trim/1171438037.prd?browseToken=%2fb%2f2258%2c6780%2fs%2fbestsellers%2c0%2fo%2f2


----------



## Mosnippy

I say dress 1 for you 

And I like dress 2 for Lilly


----------



## molly85

I'm with mo you'll coordinate and you can use the dress for x-mas


----------



## misse04

Going to order it :)


----------



## misse04

The DVD that is, missed the rest of convo lol. I like dress 2 for you but very much into asymmetric dresses and I like dress 2/3 for lilly


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol yay I could do with a buddy I really need to make sure I stick with it it's only 20 min that's all I keep saying lol 

Although man I feel like I been hit with a bus and I didn't do it properly today


----------



## misse04

Ok I've been doing 150 sit ups a day and they're boring. Will let you know when it's here. 7 weeks to lose 7 lbs!


----------



## Mosnippy

You can do it !!! 

One lady lost 27 pounds obviously more you have to loose more it will come off but why I like is you lost a lot of inches and tones you up quickly


----------



## Mosnippy

And good god 150 sit ups!!! Madness!!


----------



## molly85

Your not meant to be doing sit ups til Harveys 6 months! My physio was very strict gental exercise til then. It takes 9 months to put on so reasonably 9 months to loose


----------



## misse04

I wouldn't be so bothered but I have a deadline. Will just do the DVD when it comes though I'm a woman on a mission lol


----------



## molly85

just take it easy on the tummy don't want an ugly hernia! I've heard good things on it though


----------



## irmastar

are you ladies doing something for halloween? I think I am gonna let DS go with my sis in law trick or treating and I might dress up LO just to snap some pictures but deffo not taking her out, too cold. She doesn't have a costume is just a onesie with some sort of tutu attach to it that says "mommy's little witch"


----------



## Mosnippy

The DVD has small amount of crunches etc well on level 1 lol 

No we not doing anything i will dress him up but oh hates halloween and we didn't get any trick or treaters last year


----------



## misse04

We had baby group Halloween party last Friday but nothing Wednesday... Staying in, will do something next year though


----------



## molly85

We'r going to MIL's Abby can answer the door then


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh my god ladies I ache everywhere what was I thinking lol 

My back hurts so much it's aches when I pick up g lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I ended up getting the one from new look but in green and going to get the one from matalan for Lily as it's cheapest haha. I went to New Look because remembered I could get student discount there haha. 

Had Lily giggling for 5 minutes earlier just by kissing her on the cheek. I love her little giggle it's so cute. And I definitely want my weight shifted before 9 months lol. If I don't lose weight i'll just get depressed eat more and gain more weight haha x


----------



## misse04

Harvey hasn't laughed yet :(
Had injections today he was so good bless him a tiny cry for a few seconds then as the nurse was putting his plasters on he smiled at her. Glad the next ones are the last ones.


----------



## Mosnippy

G has his tomorrow :( 

G laughs all the time such a toon! Bit we are funny looking parents lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily has her next ones next Thursday x


----------



## molly85

Chris doesn't laugh either though talks alot.
Coil is being yanked out tomorrow and i'm stuck with a 1 off jab i should be pleasant for 3 months. 
Our last Jabs are in 2 weeks


----------



## Mosnippy

So they not going to put coil back in? I am on period but can't get done as no one to look after g sucks :( oh can't take off work next 2 weeks so have to wait till next one


----------



## Mosnippy

Omg I broke myself lol this damn DVD my back is in agony this morning could even hold George it spasmed up and had to scream for oh , :( so no workout today and I had to rearrange injections ( bad I know but can't lift him without wincing Nevermind carseat etc and driving all self inflicted I know 

So got ibruprofen and gel on and feeling a bit more human


----------



## molly85

lol told you!

They will redo it but no space this weeks so she has me covered


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just bought myself a new coat. I haven't had a new coat in over 3 years!!! It was a long time coming but I always felt guilty because they're so expensive and I would rather buy the kids stuff but I look like a tramp in my other coats so went ahead and bought a nice new one. And got my student card through the other day so am abusing my student discount lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh cool Molly 

Awwww nice new coat!! 

I need so many things lol but want to loose weight first 

I have sleepy baby today not complaining at all!! Lol


----------



## molly85

Ohh new Coat I need new boots I just can't wear heeled boots any more and am sick of trainers. I'm trying to figure out practical tops to


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am all about the ballet pumps. I bought loads when I was pregnant because my feet got huge and sweaty haha and now I rarely wear my trainers even though it's cold they're just so much comfier. Got a pair from Newlook yesterday for like £2.50 because they were £5 off x


----------



## misse04

I need a new coat. Bought some new 'uggs' from Dorothy perkins cause about 5 years ago I had a pair from there that lasted ages but they have obviously made different ones and these are shit they've given in on the insides. Not impressed! 
.. Both babies are sleeping. And I'm taking advantage by laying on sofa doing nothing! In the process of 5 clothes washes.. Half way through and tidied house this morning so don't even feel guilty about doing nothing... Actually I need to make dinner in a bit... Erhhhhggg


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just been trick or treating with Toby he loved it. But it really annoyed me there was someone who had put halloween decorations up then didn't answer the door despite us being able to blatantly see her because she was sat in the window!!


----------



## misse04

We haven't had anyone knock the door yet need them to take this chocolate away it's taking a serious amount of well power to not eat it!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know we've had one because our doorway is down an alleyway so people don't come. I bought too many sweets and now I'm going to eat them all whilst watching the TV later :(


----------



## Mosnippy

No trick or treaters deadest street Eva lol good thing as I didn't have any sweets lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We had 2. That's it. x


----------



## misse04

We only had one group. Then as I was going to sleep heard shouting and there was a fight outside my house which I watched from the window haha


----------



## misse04

Oh and them saw someone chuck a firework at them which went off in the middle of my road... Lucky it went no where near my car cause I how old have been out there running them all over lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

THere was teenagers setting off fireworks near us last night but apparently there's some do it every year round here. Just been to get a new hairdryer. Finally able to replace it. It broke a few months ago and I have had to take Toby to school and stuff with wet hair lately because OH hates if I go to bed with wet hair. But boots had them in the sale so I got one x


----------



## Mosnippy

I been house bound as my back is still in agony struggle to pick up g And he laughs everytime I wince in pain... He would laugh if I drop him lol hate this!!!! 

But do have baby massage tomorrow


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mosnippy said:


> I been house bound as my back is still in agony struggle to pick up g And he laughs everytime I wince in pain... He would laugh if I drop him lol hate this!!!!
> 
> But do have baby massage tomorrow

I miss our baby massage class but we finished the course a couple of weeks ago. She doesn't like her face or arms doing but loves her tummy and legs doing.

We're gonna miss Baby Sensory this week too. It's not on because it's half term. But we have the christening on Sunday. First time we get to properly dress up since having Lily so I'll make sure to take a picture.


----------



## misse04

I'm out for my bday tomorrow night can't wait to get dressed up! :)


----------



## misse04

Got spray taan and new hair too x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Am dying my hair too. Want it cut but OH doesn't want me too haha. But I'm sick of Lily pulling it out all the time and it will only get worse. Yeah got bored of the red so in the middle of dying it purple now just waiting for it to develop.


----------



## stardust599

Go for it girls - I had a good night out last Fri got my hair and nails done and fake tanned and put on my little denim shorts and party shoes  Had a fab night but was extremely extremely drunk!

Does anyone use a dummy? A is starting to wake for it along with all his other wakings :-(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We use a dummy and I did with Toby. We only use it when she is sleeping/settling to sleep or really whingy, she prefers to chew her fist whilst she's awake now she's teething.


----------



## Mosnippy

We use dummy

I didn't want to at first cause didn't want to have to wean him off one , but it became a god sent lol he uses to fall asleep but spits it out when in deep sleep 
I am trying not to always give it to him when whining etc and using other distractions etc so he doesn't always look for it , only when he is tired he looks for it


----------



## misse04

Both mine are dummy babies. I've got the most gorgeous dress being delivered today hopefully before I'm meant t go for lunch... I have a back up outfit in case but won't be the same


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have my outfit for Sunday already though might pop out after shopping has been delivered to get a new bag to go with it. I don't know why I thought it was a good idea to dye my own hair I hate doing it. I mean it looks good but my back and shoulders ache from leaning over the bath to wash it out. Though I don't think a hairdresser would've been impressed with the amount of hair I ended up shedding in the process haha. Blocked the drain. Woops! lol. My hair was ridiculously thick anyway and it got even thicker when I was pregnant so I'm glad it's shedding now it was getting ridiculous.


----------



## Mosnippy

I am so fed up with hair shedding had to wArn hairdresser last night I went from long hair to bob , well just above shoulders feels so much better
Will try have highlighted at some point it took flipping months just to cut hair lol


----------



## molly85

I'm shedding to but I didn't after Abs so 2 pregnancies worth isn't that bad though it is now down to my waist! 

All this dressing up sounds fab, We're out this evening taking chris as he just won't touch a bottle, he's on baby gaviscon for his gagging so has to be spoon fed it and enjoying the spoon greatly little monster, chewing away on it so there go my plans on weaning. 

Abby has a dummy still i tried to get rid of it but there came a point I just could not get her in to bed she would scream and cling like a bleeding monkey so that ones on hold again. Chris just won't entertain one so at least I don't have to sterilise the flaming things for him


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Toby didn't come off his dummy until he was but by then he only had it for bed obviously. One of my biggest pet peeves is a toddler talking with a dummy in their mouth. But it was really easy to get them off him. We just stopped using them one night and then took them all away. We had a day where he found one we'd missed and I thought "Oh no" but he was fine and just showed it to me and then left it with me!

Full of a cold and Toby is really poorly with what I suspect is a chest infection but can't get him to the doctor's until monday and because it's a chesty cough there's no medicine I can give him. They don't sell chesty cough medicines for under 6s because the dr needs to make sure it isn't whooping cough or croup or something first. But his is getting really bad. His chest has started hurting and everything and he feels ever so sorry for himself. So yeah dressing up all pretty but with a bright red nose haha x


----------



## molly85

aww chesty coughs are horrible poor little guy. Abs only has it at bed time unless daddys about. I yank it out if I see here with one at any other time.

Do next sleep suits shrink in the dryer?


----------



## stardust599

Both my children have a dummy in permanently :blush:

I'm forever telling M to take it out when she talks so I can understand her and wrestling it for her while she eats :rofl: She has it tied to a teddy so she doesn't lose it. I'll take it away when she's 3 but for now I don't mind as it's her comfort.

A just loves to suck but hates his bottle so I use a dummy to calm him instead. And he already wakes for it about 4 times a night!

M is 2 today - can't believe she is growing so big 

Not having a great time today though, M seems to have a bad cold, maybe a minor chest infection too, she's burning up and coughing up mucous, doctor first thing in morning. She's really sleep and grumpy too so not interested in her presents.

I'm so upset about her party today. I invited 24, sent out save the dates 2 months ago and proper invites around 3 weeks ago. I booked and paid for the 17 who came back to me with "definates" at a local play centre with sandwiches, snacks, juice, cake etc. for each child. And I made up lovely party bags for each toddler as a thank you - had cake, sweeties, colouring book, crayons, stickers, bubbles and party horns and a balloon for each one. I sent a reminder to everyone last week. I had a special cake made and bought an extra cake incase we didn't have enough for all the adults and children plus a piece for each party bag.

Well, SIX turned up, good job my DD is too young to notice that none of our friends bothered! The only people who turned up were my 2 nephews, my 2 cousins and 2 toddlers from playgroups I'd invited along. NONE of my close friends turned up and only 1 text me. The rest came up with various excuses this afternoon. I have always always made an effort for my DD's friends parties and am so gutted and disappointed in my friends. And I spent an absolute fortune on making 24 party bags and only 6 were used! And my sister spent a week and lots of time and effort making a huge Upsy Daisy cake too.

On top of that, remember I said my closest friend isn't speaking to me after our night out last week? Well, the short story is she brought a young girl (17) out with her and was trying to set her up with her boyfriend's friend who is the same age as my OH - 31. I know him, I told my friend I don't like him and I told the young girl not to meet him, he's a liar and a cheat and a sleaze and she can do much much better. Well my friend disappeared on the night and then sent me horrible text messages about me and OH. Fair enough if that's what she thinks but there are nicer ways to tell a close friend than throwing stuff in my face via text message cos she is pissed off. I didn't come back at her with anything and apologised and said I was out of line interfering. Apparently her boyfriend is "livid" at me and I'm not allowed in their house.

So her son is my DDs best friend and I thought he'd be coming today (they were at a party together last week and my friend spoke nicely to us all). She didn't reply to my message, didn't bring her DS and my DD noticed and was asking for him. She lives across the road from me and I could see she was in when we got home so I got his party bag and cake and took it across and I could hear her, her DS and her OH playing in the house. I knocked the door a few times and they all went silent and didn't answer. I went back outside and she'd shut her window. Then 10mins later I came out to my car and could see her at her window and she put her head down and turned away from me :-(

I have messaged her asking for my Ann Summers things from her party (I spent £40 and they've been delivered to her last week) but she's ignoring me, not sure what to do :-S

Hope Toby is better soon km.

Look on the bright side molly at least you don't have to take bottles and dummies everywhere you go! 

xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Wow star that us such a pity for m , happy birthday for her tho! Atleast you did your best! Now you know for future who you can trut and not trust! 

Hope your babies get better soon! 

My back ! Shoulders are still in agony :( I nee to not pick up the big lump that is my child but its only me so have no choice :( tried not to do it over weekend while oh is here but still hard but evil child thinks its funny when I wince in pain lol


----------



## molly85

Bloody hell that's just rude star, hope M's better soon so she can enjoy that cake sounds fab.


Yep not not lugging extra stuff is fab with the 2 of them and soon enough they will be in the same size nappies so just 1 lot of changing stuff and their clothes as both can drink from a normal cup if they need a drink. Chris has happily been taking his gaviscon from a spoon when he's not asleep after a feed so will see what GP says on this week about the dribble collecting in this throat


----------



## misse04

I haven't found that they shrink... But don't hold me to it. 

Shame about her party hope she had a good time anyway. Not sure what a 32 year old ants with a 17 year old he doesn't now anyway.. Strange.

It's my birthday today we've been out for lunch etc... No longer a teenager! Scary lol


----------



## molly85

Happy Birthday Misse!

I didn't think they did Chris has just shot into his but only grown 1cm as far as I can see in a month lol


----------



## Mosnippy

My son is odd 

Morning feeds are every 4 hours afternoon suddenly it's every 2 hours ??? Odddddddditty he is


----------



## misse04

Thank you :)
Growth spurt maybe. Harvey has screamed for 2 hours non stop he has never done it before he's really constipated I've tried everything... Literally everything.
The last resort it some grape/pear/grape juice diluted tomorrow if it hasn't moved.


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw poor boy :( gripe water might help? Know it helps g to get things moving


----------



## misse04

Oh really. Will try that thank you. Getting ready to do the DVD, if you don't hear from me for a while, I'm immobile/dying on my living room floor


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh I'm jealous I'm still trying to recover from last week , I must have been really unfit , I really wanted to be fully into by now not wincing and walking around like old lady cause of push ups lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh with grip water I know whenever i give it to him he poops much better and more often so assumed it helps the intestines just relax etc an get things going


----------



## molly85

Mo Both mine feed more in the afternoon could be because a morning feed is huge it lasts/ed them longer but they go longer between feeds if we are doing something so they are moving.


----------



## Mosnippy

Just puzzling as he still eats same amount each feed strange child lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well finished my first assignment for uni this afternoon. 2 500 word essays. It was bloody hard I thought I was going to struggle with the second one and ended up having to delete bits from it. Really hope it's alright though as it's been so long since I've written an essay that I'm worried that they aren't good. It's worth 10% of my final grade (of 7 assignments) and I need 40% to pass the course so fingers crossed. Luckily the next assignment is a reflective assignment so I'll be able to find out what I did wrong and change one of the essays I've done this time round x


----------



## molly85

Well done kmb!


----------



## molly85

How are the other peaches? Have any of them hit another growth spurt?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well Lily is all of a sudden not fitting into any of her 3-6 month stuff and today is actually wearing something that's 12-18 months haha. Sick of the pressure I'm getting off some people to give her food. That's she's "obviously hungry". Yeah for her milk because she's due a feed dumbass!!!


----------



## molly85

lol brilliant idiots. Sadly after a feed Chris is giving it the eye. I was sure he was going to steal my rice earlier it had cajun seasoning on so he wasn't even getting a sniff of it.
and ouch on the 3-6 month stuff Chris's fit perfectly so you know what that means


----------



## Mosnippy

Awww tell them to back off dumbasses my mom is visiting and she said the same well she brought me some SA veg she got (that you don't get here) she said you should try him on it... I was like he is not on solids yet... Her response ... You were eating solids long before this ... And? Lol argh why must people butt in!!!

He is currently going through leap so sometimes a bit miserable . He loved baby massage yesterday :) tho he just woke up at 3 for a feed :( 

Ouch on 12-18 month clothes lol breaks my heart I can just about squeeze geirge in some 0-3 months still but that's tshirts mainly he is too long ... Don't like it he must stay small for ever and ever

Hey Misse how did DVD go? My back is still giving grief slowly getting there I might be able to start next week again very slow but do half the amount they do


----------



## molly85

2 days from 18 months and Abby just about fits 12-18 month clothes shes now tall enough just rather skinny even on her junk food diet she's hardly putting on a lot of weight and what she does is all muscle though we are having the clingey phase from hell at the moment.


----------



## stardust599

How are all the peaches doing?

Back in hospital with A again :-(

He caught RSV infection and took really poorly so they did an xray of his lungs and found out that he has damage in both lungs from long-term aspirating. So it turns out I was right and he does have a swallowing problem, I am livid at the doctors for this.

He is doing well, won't be any long-term damage but still on oxygen and IV antibiotics and now has an NG tube for all feeds until we get to Edinburgh once he's better for a video xray study on his swallowing xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwe hun. That's terrible. I hope things get better soon. 

We are well except my OH being back at work is doing my fucking head in. He's so grumpy because he's tired that he is constantly just having a go. Whenever the house is a little untidy it's all of a sudden "a fucking shit heap!" Not that his coming in and just chucking his stuff on the floor helps. Neither does the fact I have a really clingy little miss at the moment, Christmas to arrange and uni work to do. I was trying to calm Lily down last night because she was quite whingy because of her teeth and he wanted me to watch something he was doing on his xbox but Lily's head was in the way and he was like "fine I just won't talk to you tonight then." He sulks like a teenager and it's doing my head in. Sometimes the kids behave more grown up then him, and yes I include Lily in that statement. I mean I get that he's tired and I feel for him but he acts like all I do is sit on my arse and watch telly and eat crisps which is absolutely untrue. I actually spend quite a large portion of the time out of the house, hence not being able to tidy up all the time. 
RANT over. Sorry about that ladies had to get that off my chest.


----------



## molly85

Oh poor wee man mummy always knows best. We'r good both kids have been to dance classes (more like a mummy work out). I've decided gaviscon isn't going to help Chris with his dribbling so not shovelling that down him without cause. 

Sadly FIL was changing our doors and flooded our kitchen with dust I went mental to cut a long story short and he refuses to apologise so I am refusing to allow contact with the inlaws for the kids or my self as he also said some very hurtful things. We were paying for the job to


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Oh poor wee man mummy always knows best. We'r good both kids have been to dance classes (more like a mummy work out). I've decided gaviscon isn't going to help Chris with his dribbling so not shovelling that down him without cause.
> 
> Sadly FIL was changing our doors and flooded our kitchen with dust I went mental to cut a long story short and he refuses to apologise so I am refusing to allow contact with the inlaws for the kids or my self as he also said some very hurtful things. We were paying for the job to

That's horrid, I hope he apologises soon x


----------



## molly85

Apparently he doesn't apologise he said I probably didn't help clean up (MIL came over instead of him) and that I had mental health problems. Absolutely shocking, as it happens I do get hormone based depression and his behaviour has not helped


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Apparently he doesn't apologise he said I probably didn't help clean up (MIL came over instead of him) and that I had mental health problems. Absolutely shocking, as it happens I do get hormone based depression and his behaviour has not helped

That's awful. I would be furious too, and rightly so. Even if you do have mental health problems you sure as hell don't need it pointing out to you!! :hugs:


----------



## Mosnippy

Omg I hope A gets better soon! Flipping doctors !!! Worries me that they didn't know what to look for mom does know best!! 
Big hugs! 

And jeebus ladies , slap them both lol not that my oh is better well I just feel like I do everything! :( and very sad and homesick at moment missing family big time :( got to speak to my Grampa this weekend (spirit board) so that atleast helps 

Just really miss not having them around :( cried when my mom went home on Monday


----------



## stardust599

Ugh MEN. Get them told. My OH is being fab for a change, wonder how long it'll last!

Had to share some recent pics of my beautiful babies, hope it works I had to make them smaller. Let's see some pics of the peaches! I'll take mine off later cos I don't want anyone recognising me lol.
 



Attached Files:







20121113_164537.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10









20121108_191918.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10









20121104_090752.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 7









20121028_151121.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 9









20121011_084754.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwe stardust, they're lovely. Here's a lovely pic of Lily I took last night xx


----------



## stardust599

Aww look at her eating her little bunny. She's a little chunk compared to my DS I love big squishy cute babies, mine both have scrawny chicken legs!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

She is massive. Taking her to see the HV tomorrow...terrified I'm gonna get a judgemental bitch like I did last time. But this time I will not just nod. If she says something upsetting I will stick up for myself this time. I mean, I can't just not feed her, it's not like she's even on solids. She has 5 bottles a day and she's even drinking a little less than she was before and rarely finishes her bottle anymore x


----------



## molly85

Here we have a mole and bean, a newish pic of chris and Abby appearing to be going shopping god knows what was in the bag.

Still no apology apparently he doesn't apologise
  



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1









070.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









001.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

proportionally she's not that big she has the same folds as chris just bigger as she's taller than midget legs (he needs the dinky things stretched). My friends daughter looks fat and is on more than 5 bottles a day I'm sure. She doesn't even have those cheeks so tell hv to shove it if she says anything


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's what annoyed me last time. She is in proportion so why did she get so judgemental about it. She checked her height to make sure she was in proportion saying it wouldn't be as much of a concern if she was. Why is it any concern? She is happy and healthy. She's strong and she's fed when she asks for it and no more. So what is the problem? 

I found Toby's red book the other day and the difference in the charts is amazing. Toby was born on 91st centile, dropped to the 75th for a while and then the 50th then jumped back to the 91st where as Lily was born on 98th and has just jumped up haha. x


----------



## molly85

lol chris and abbys look the same weirdly they fussed over her but have let him be. he's perfectly happy ( some how we're still on the boob). Once his legs lengthen then he'll be dead lanky though still short lol hes predicted at 5ft 10


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh and just got right angry. My ex text asking if his Dad could have Toby to stay on Sunday night. I said no because it's a school night and I didn't feel comfortable with him staying out on a school night which I think is reasonable. If he wants him to sleep he can have him on a Friday or Saturday night. Same as if he was older and wanted to stay at a friends. And turned all childish and said "It'd be different if it was your parents. But whatever." Grrr. NO it wouldn't. First of all my parents don't have him to sleep very often because they see him at least once a week every week. Second of all, both my parents work on a Monday and wouldn't be able to take him to school. Thirdly and most importantly, it is still a school night. 

I said I don't mind him having him Sunday daytime but I don't want him sleeping. I text his dad and his dad is absolutely fine with this. I don't think I'm being unreasonable, do you?


----------



## molly85

school nights a school night no arguments


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thank you. I just don't want this reverting. We have been known to argue about petty things and I thought we were moving on and growing up and that silly comment has just frustrated me because I don't want it going back to snide remarks and being angry all the time.


----------



## stardust599

km she's lovely just ignore the health visitors. 

Alex is under weight - 25th centile for height and head but on 2nd centile for weight. DD is exactly the same no matter how much she eats and they were both born long and skinny as are me and OH so I don't see the problem - both have stayed on the same weight centile from birth aside for a few drops from Alex when he's been ill but he always catches up. The HV asked how much he drinks and I told her on a really good day he has 30oz but most days somewhere between 24-30oz. She told me I need to be aiming for the 30oz or more a day and to try harder, I just nodded cos it's not like I can't force feed him is it, does she expect me to pin him down and pour it into his mouth?

Now that he's on the NG tube we have changed him to Infatrini (super high calorie milk) but reduced the amount so that he's having the same calories as before as he was comfortable then. I'm a big believer that babies know how much they need and I won't be increasing it until he tells me he needs more!


----------



## molly85

Mr Mole had his weigh in and jabs this afternoon. Crying was over by the time we were out of the nurses room. He weighs in at a tiny 13lb 1oz though he doesn't appear under weight just small.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily is now 20lb 13.5 oz and the health visitor was lovely this time. She's following her own little line so she just doesn't want her to jump right up much more so that's okay, especially since her milk intake has gone down a little now x


----------



## stardust599

Aww Alex is 12lb6, he seems so dinky now!

What plans do we have for the weekend ladies? We are home from hosp just getting the hang of tube feeds! It's not too bad it doesn't actually take any longer than heating a bottle and feeding and winding. I hope after Wednesday's swallow xrays we can go back to bottle feeds though as I miss my feeds and cuddles! x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe bless him. Well we are going to my friend's little girl's 2nd birthday party on Saturday afternoon and then me, Toby and Lily are off to my mum's for tea. And on Sunday my mum is looking after the kids in the evening because OH is taking me to watch the ballet.


----------



## molly85

The dinner part of a Hen night tonight then Twilight tomorrow night in between I shall be nanny, cook and cleaner. The high chairs coming out the roof tonight and I'm going to be getting some trial foods later. all I'm not sure on is possibly trying another milk as Chris doesn't take a bottle and aptimil doesn't seem to appeal to him


----------



## Mosnippy

Have you tried your milk in a bottle? I know g was fussy with teats he loved Advent i had tommee tippee and as he got used to bottles I could switch between any I them 

Got nothing planned.... As usual ...sigh


----------



## molly85

i tried to give him my milk in it and he was like WTF? I've had negative feed back on trying solids yet though he's very good with eating/drinking off a spoon. Not sure which food to try first puree'd veg or rice or porridge? I might also grab a cheap bottle see if thats more his style abby didn't like TT's either.


----------



## Mosnippy

I have come to realise everything is trial and error if one doesn't work on to the next lol 

George grab a marshmallow from me yesterday and tried to chomp it lol my sure start centre has me booked in for a weaning session , I might start on something like porridge slowly get him into it 

I think it's your choice what you do and hv should butt out my mom had us on solids early


----------



## Mosnippy

In my head I said when he can sit and hold head up etc I would start with solids he sits so lovely in his bumbo so might try him on some porridge or fruit pots maybe porridge first


----------



## molly85

Oh it wasn't the HV it was an attachment parenting mum I know. Before yo give him a fruit pot try one and see what you think lol they are rank. the pods at MIL's but he'll sit nicely on your lap or in the corner of the sofa he now deliberately falls over to move yo can see him plotting then over he goes. 

I don't mention such things to HV after their less than useful advice on getting abby's weight up


----------



## Mosnippy

Ohhhh ok! Yeah I don't mention to hv either come to realise they have one view and that's it! 

Lol will give one a try! Maybe lol


----------



## molly85

Hmm is it serendipity that I have been sent a pouch of ella's kitchen pears to try in the tesco mums choice survey?

Gah people keep knocking on the door wanting to take away the old washing machine my dads meant to be picking up I have now covered inin a blanket and sandwhiched it between 2 doors bloody thing


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Apples and Pears are supposed to be the best fruit purees to start on because they have the least allergens in them. But I'd start on baby rice if I was weaning from this age but Lily's not interested at all in food yet so I'm starting to get excited that she might actually hold out for me to do BLW!!


----------



## molly85

I grabbed some hipp rice pudding hes just gobbled down about a tablespoons worth and i picked up some avent bottles hes had about an ounce of aptamil . i'll have melon boobs just before i leave so can give him a huge feed


----------



## stardust599

molly try a NUK bottle with latex teat.

A does great on purees but i'm not allowed to give him anything orally at all until after his swallow study on weds :-( I'm missing my feeds and cuddles!


----------



## molly85

Awww nooo. well he wouldn't touch the bottle my dad tried on him and the daft git didn't call me he was upset for an hour and had nodded off by the time i got back. He does take a standard cup though i left hipp milk aptamil. though i doubt it would make a lot of difference


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww soon you can have your cuddles!!! 

Had baby massage today and g really seems to take to it! He is going through growth spurt as waking at 4 again for feeds and suddenly looks bigger :( 

Any other ladies that had a tear have a follow up with physiotherapists ?? I have to go see them and keep a bladder journal every measured going in and coming out??? For a week!!!!! As if that is possible and convenient


----------



## molly85

typical nurse in me, just do standard amounts for a cup/glass/ mug then keep a plastic pee jug in the loo. when you go out gestimate or take a small jug with you peeing in a bottle could be a challenge


----------



## Mosnippy

Just seems all to finicky


----------



## molly85

put an in chart on the fridge or some thing and the out chart in the loo lol. I never had to do it how bad was the tare


----------



## Mosnippy

It's all on one chart with times etc might make copies and do that makes sense lol 
I had 3rd degree tear :( 
To me everything is ok and doing my exercises so really not in the mood


----------



## molly85

if your drinking and peeing ok and not wetting your self seems excessive. 

Well Chris has now digested his rice pudding and all looks good well digested so I have faithin my gut feeling on to making the puree's just to decide how to make everything


----------



## stardust599

I feel terrible. Since Alex has the tube fitted and figured out he isn't getting his milk or solids anymore he absolutely howls the place down whenever he sees anyone of us with food :-( Wednesday can't come quick enough. Can't believe he is 20 weeks on Monday!


----------



## Mosnippy

Wow 20 weeks that's flown!! Poor boy! Hope it gets better soon! 

Jo sounds good I'm tempted to start to... Will wait till weaning session on Tuesday


----------



## molly85

my friends son is on peg feeds and at 20 months does the same from what I can figure sheltering them only makes it worse in the long run. can he put stuff in his mouth? plastic food and an empty bottle might give him stuff to associate with?????

I'm a bad mother doing it without guidance but he loved it and wanted half a jar to munch, I hadn't done that much and had binned the left overs.


----------



## misse04

Ok so I've been trying to catch up over the last pages... The DVD lasted one day and forgot about it til now Hahahaha. 
Hope Alex gets better soon stardust :(

Me Connie and Harvey are all ill with colds :( 
Hope everyone else is well. Will see if I can upload some pics on my phone as on iPad ATM :)xx


----------



## misse04

X
 



Attached Files:







20121016_114855.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1









20121113_155905.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just went to see twilight. Never heard so many people say what the fuck at the same time lol. Think my heart stopped!


----------



## Mosnippy

Trying to upload from iPhone can only do one at time lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mosnippy

And another!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## irmastar

Cute babies!! Moss I'm jealous, ur LO looks so cute in those shoes, nicole always takes hers off. We went to the movies to watch "wreck it ralph" had a good time, niky didn't cry at all and only took 1 BF snack lol. Everyone wants me to start her on purees or to try her on food but I don't think she is showing signs of interest in food my mom, OH and my MIL keep telling me she craves food when we eat just because she sticks her tongue out and try to grab my plate, she does that at everything not just food lol. Missed her 4 month appointment for her jabs so got it on dec 7th very close to 5 months ooops


----------



## irmastar

Cute babies!! Moss I'm jealous, ur LO looks so cute in those shoes, nicole always takes hers off. We went to the movies to watch "wreck it ralph" had a good time, niky didn't cry at all and only took 1 BF snack lol. Everyone wants me to start her on purees or to try her on food but I don't think she is showing signs of interest in food my mom, OH and my MIL keep telling me she craves food when we eat just because she sticks her tongue out and try to grab my plate, she does that at everything not just food lol. Missed her 4 month appointment for her jabs so got it on dec 7th very close to 5 months ooops


----------



## kmbabycrazy

irmastar said:


> Cute babies!! Moss I'm jealous, ur LO looks so cute in those shoes, nicole always takes hers off. We went to the movies to watch "wreck it ralph" had a good time, niky didn't cry at all and only took 1 BF snack lol. Everyone wants me to start her on purees or to try her on food but I don't think she is showing signs of interest in food my mom, OH and my MIL keep telling me she craves food when we eat just because she sticks her tongue out and try to grab my plate, she does that at everything not just food lol. Missed her 4 month appointment for her jabs so got it on dec 7th very close to 5 months ooops

It's the same here. She watches so intently went we're eating but she's following the food not what we're doing with it so I don't think she's interested in eating she just wants to know what it is. She does the same with my mug when I have a cup of tea but I wouldn't give her any of that so why should I start foods. We're also behind with the jabs and have hers on 9th December when she's 4 1/2 months xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Awwww thanks! I love his little sneakers he is not bothered by them to be honest! 

I tried George on some porridge yesterday took a spoon ful and was more interested in his feet lol but trying desperatley to crawl the little bugger

I had a cold last few days and he is in a leap/.growth spurt so waking up every 3 hours for feed again :( so I feel rubbish!!!!!


----------



## Mosnippy

I mean baby rice I bought porridge to try today just slowly not masses


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just bought my 30 day shred DVD lets see if I can stick to it. It will be here tomorrow. I bought some slimming patches as well as they've worked amazingly for a friend of mine. They just suppress your appetite and hopefully it will help me stop snacking. I was fine before Toby started school but now there's more crisps and biscuits for his lunch box in the house I can stop bloody eating them lol x


----------



## molly85

I never expected Chris to be ready thought he'd spit it back. He's now trying a 2 course dinner of Carrot ads potato ( yes jarred I'm a bad mother) then his rice pudding that he loves he jams the spoon in his mouth nomming away. He's not doing much else that's interesting apart from movement with mummy which he loves unlike half the screamers in the class he even does some dances stood on his own feet lol


----------



## Mosnippy

Nope geirge doesn't want to know so will leave it and try in few weeks 

He just rolls now then screams but h back and rolls over again and it starts again
Little bugger he rolls back over but chooses to wait for me to do it little monster!


----------



## molly85

lol this is going to be fun to see who likes What and how they differ


----------



## Mosnippy

Yeah that will be I retesting actually! I'm wondering if the things I ate load of in pregnancy if he will like them or hate them lol


----------



## molly85

I've noticed he can't stand chocolate from my milk I went off it in pregnancy so I am thinking so. I now have to remember what I used to crave a lot of?????


----------



## Mosnippy

I craved banana milkshakes and beef lol and creme caramels lol


----------



## molly85

That could be gross


----------



## Mosnippy

Not together haha 

Be interesting to see what of those he does liking and avocado


----------



## molly85

How the heck do I know how much is to much? He tried pear puree (half an ella's pouch and he was nosing for more) at lunch and I thought he'd eat less for tea, did he sod! He's kept his usual milk feeds had half of the savoury jar and half of the rice pudding! He promptly had a crying fit then went to sleep after his bath but drained both boobs just before the bath. 

The boy has baffled me he's not meant to be eating this much for ages yet? He did 8.30 til 5.30 last night, have I got lucky as he's been down since 8 tonight or am I in for a world of trouble? Flapping mother alert OH of course thinks it's brilliant as Chris sits there stabbing the spoon into his cheek then getting it in his mouth and looking all pleased with himself.


----------



## misse04

How is everyone? After sleeping til 8/9-7.30/8 for ages Harvey has now decided that he wants to get up at 6 but always seems hungry and unsettled. I'm considering food next week to see if it helps xx


----------



## molly85

I managed to pick up the d&v so Chris, Matt and I spent yesterday in A&E getting it under control, so far so good


----------



## Mosnippy

oh nooooo you all ok?
blimey thats not good!

misse could it be growth spurt? 

i seem to be having very off days where i just want to cry or just cry.. and cant help it. ... as i had drepression befre i am really worried its that again... :( i know it is..but trying to snap out of it :( really dont want to go back on pills etc..

hate chrstmas everything is soooo expensive!! stressful! haha


----------



## misse04

Ohh no hope your all better soon jo.

Franky I was like that a lot after Connie, the time of year doesn't help, crappy weather and stress, I'm sure it will pass.

I'm thinking probably growth spurt but he's huge I don't see how he can have any more spurts lol xx


----------



## molly85

I'm with you on the depression, we're now thinking it's that combined with my reduced immunity that have meant I'm the only ill one. Flat(ish) lemonade and crakers are sustaining me. Don't panic over x-mas if you don't have the energy to cook wash up get loads of disposable cutlery and plates. every thing preprepared in foil trays and just shove in the oven microwave the veg and make the step kids wash up if you have them


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yes Franky please don't stress yourself. Things really got on top of me this week and yesterday had a bit of a breakdown. The crappy weather has not helped at all either!!! I am getting really stressed that I won't have enough money for the rest of the Christmas presents but the annoying thing is like 3 days after Christmas we get a chunk of money. I might write everyone I haven't yet got a Christmas present for an IOU and tell them they will have to wait until New Years for it lol. Toby's main present hasn't arrived yet either and I am panicking about that. 

Lily does not seem interested in food yet at all. I've tried to give her a few little tastes of things but she is having none of it so really holding out hope for BLW!! She has not been well for the past few weeks with one thing or another and I thought I was coming down with a throat infection at the beginning of the week. On Tuesday night it was soooo painful and the worst it had felt so I decided I would go to the doctors the next day. Then I woke up Wednesday and it was perfectly fine...so weird!

Another thing that's adding to the stress is poor OH is miserable at his job! He hates it and I hate that he has to do it. I don't mean the normal amount of hate your job. I have never seen him this down it's really horrid. It's meant me still looking for a job because if I can get one that pays just slightly more than him it means he can leave for a while to look for another one. It would of course be better with our hopes to move house if we were both working but I can't stand to see him like this and I would happily put any plans for a move or the holiday he wants to see him happy again. It's awful. I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for the euro millions tonight lol x


----------



## Mosnippy

I am trying not to stress :( but I'm just really homesick and missing family and I'm the bread winner so stressing about money :( and of course weather doesn't help missing my friends as I don't hav any close ones up here Paul's family is so not interested in George that irratates me more to :( ten of course the fact I am knackered and overwhelmed with how much a baby needs lol constantly on the go!!! 

I know it will pass just hate thy I feel like this :( 

I am looking forward to christmas as my mom is here and she helps a lot! Kids are not here for dinner we only see them few hours :( atleast mil is not with us this year she just sits and needs to be waiter on all the while!!

Ohhh ill stop moaning 

Hope all you ladies get better!! We all seem to be sick in one form or a note I had a cold now for 2 weeks and by some miracle little one has not got it ,


----------



## molly85

I might be nuts but are any of the other babies reaching for cuddles? Chris actively pulls abby into a cuddle and will reach up from his bouncy chair if your pottering past and he wants you. He might be my 2nd but he seems so far ahead of Abby at this age in some things my brain can't keep up.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

If I am near enough she will pull in for a cuddle yes. 

Yesterday was horrid (apart from Toby's school play which was brilliant and made me the proudest mummy in the world). Lily had her jabs and was poorly from it, had a bit of a breakdown from stress of getting ready for Christmas as two of the kids presents haven't arrived yet which is really stressing me out. And I found out a friend of mine from college died. He was so lovely, and one of the funniest people I have ever met. I just can't believe it!! 

Just about to go out and do the very last of my Christmas shopping. Just two presents to buy and it's all done!!!


----------



## molly85

plety of posting days don't you worry, can you tack them? I'm taking my mum to finish shopping tomorrow for our family then sending my hermes. then onto cards and Matts family last bits


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well one of them is being handmade. Every other one she's made whilst I've liked her page has been done in a day. She started Lily's on Saturday and there's been no update on it since then but I know she has quite a few orders to get out before Christmas so I feel really cheeky asking how she's doing with it. The thing is she's been doing other stuff whilst doing Lily's lion and now I'm scared that because she's started it and gone past it on her list she's just gonna forget about it. I know I'm being silly I just get proper paranoid. Especially since it just hit me that there is only 2 weeks before Christmas. As for Toby's present all it says it's shipped but it takes anywhere between 10 and 25 days so no idea how close it is to being delivered!!! 

At least I've finished the shopping now.


----------



## molly85

breathe if they are late Lily won't care and Toby will like something a few days later once the excitements warn off. We did the 12 days of xmas with abby it took her that long to open later years prezzys


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know lol. Toby's not even here Christmas morning and I feel awful as I'm going to have to ask my mum or brother not to have a drink with their Christmas dinner otherwise I won't get to see Toby until 5pm because I can't drive so if I want to pick him up before then I'll have to ask my mum or brother to drive me and I feel awful about it x


----------



## molly85

they will want to see him and drinking doesn't make x-mas lunch


----------



## misse04

That's one thing I'm not bothered about at Xmas is drinking. I'm sure they will be fine and want to see him anyway. 

Harvey thought it was ok to wake up before 5 today and stay awake! He's just fallen back to sleep now as Connies getting up. I've had a mini breakdown and sent OH a shitty text because I'm a bitch when I'm tired. I've told him he can stay home and miss the gym tonight as I'm going to bed at 8 lol. 

Tried baby rice sunda night and he ate loads, then the last 2 days tried again and he's not atall interested. I think maybe I''m doing it at the wrong time. Going to do some apple purees today and catch him when he's not tired

Hope everyone else is feeling a bit better. I'm beyond stressed about Xmas and my bank has gone into minus twice this week, first time for me forgetting something was going to come out and second, because my bank charged me for the first time, and now no doubt will be charging me again. I've got NO money atall and keep looking at Connie and Harvey's stuff thinking they hardly have anything which is making me feel so guilty. But on the other hand I don't want to go out and buy a load of extra crap that no one will use when I've got no money, OH has paid for pretty much all their presents which is making me feel crap too, have ordered stuff off next for Harvey so he's got a few more bits, hoping I will be able to pay for them next week even though OH says he wants to. 

Other than tired and stressed... All good here. Going to try and get H weighed today. Also not impressed with freezing weather xx


----------



## molly85

We've yet to wrap the presents, Abby has loads and I know Chris doesn't.

It's bloody freezing here in the house, Abs has gone back to bed as she's not been well.

Chris is now back on food and gobbled everything I've given him but still woke every 2 hours last night I could cry I'm shattered again as he had me up at 7 too. I'm dying for him to take a dummy or bottle but he won't


----------



## Mosnippy

Hiya ladies 

Can't believe christmas is around the corner I haven't gone over board with g as he won't know the difference even tho it looks pitiful but also money plays a big part and fed up with it all

Been to dr this morning and I have pnd and been out on pills :( so I'm a blabbering mess
Told oh and the text I get is I knew something is wrong what are you not coping with? , I told him its not one thing it's everything then get told I don't know how I can help then

Fab support hey??? I know he has his own stresses but really are mean that emotionally detached??? So needless to say I have him a mouthful then I feel bad 

Arghhhhhhh


----------



## molly85

Lol Matt is exactly the same, my thyroid can have the same symptoms as pnd so know how you feel. Matt doesn't get on with lists but maybe giving him a list of things you would like him to do might help. I can't handle putting clothes away ( i know it sounds odd) so Matt does that and the bins. Some times the washing up to. Tell him to look it up to he can read for himself so it might go in.

I'm avoiding the doctors at the moment as I don't want pills


----------



## Mosnippy

They sending me for test timon thyroid to check if its that but as I scored high on there little test she put me on pills .. Don't know why you need a test I mean from the moment I sat down I was just crying :( hate feeling like a failure 

I love that man but really clueless I don't want to be a nag either but looks like in going to have to be


----------



## Mosnippy

Timon? What the hell is that lol damn phone and auto correct


----------



## molly85

meds could take a few weeks to work I was on both at the same time, what have you been given? Your not a failure hun being a mum is hard


----------



## Mosnippy

Sertraline she said its one that is quick acting 

That's why I envy woman Taft have more then one lol your ladies are super mom


----------



## molly85

taft??? bugger off I'm not. You just make life work oh and your OH do more work


----------



## Mosnippy

That damn phone haha 

You know I need to kick his butt cause he has now made this somehow about him!!! And now giving me the cold shoulder , ye that is exactly what I need to make me feel better!!! 

Flipping men!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

lol course it's about him, he carried a baby for nearly 10 months, squeezed it out a very small opening then cares fir it day and night without question. While your life returned to somewhere near like it was before and you come home every night to him trying to cook you dinner, run the house and look after the new ball of not always fun. Did I get that right?


----------



## Mosnippy

Yip pretty much spot on... I'm so selfish 


Flip the pills kicked it have nauseas :( feels like I'm preggies again :(


----------



## molly85

battle through results will be worth it


----------



## Mosnippy

I will 

Thanks for listening xx


----------



## misse04

Hope your feeing more yourself soon franky. Men are such morons sometimes. Glad you've had some tablets prescribed and really hope they kick in for you soon. Your not a failure at all! And I'm often not coping and losing the will to live so don't worry. When H got me up and wouldn't go back to sleep this morning I was just crying asking him why he wouldn't sleep haha. If anyone had seen they would have thought I was a right phsyco. I've got a mt Everest pile of washing to do and an even bigger pile that needs putting away. Far from any type of superwoman lol x


----------



## molly85

you and me both misse its waiting for matt whos on nights so can't get half of it away if i could face doing it. Abbys been unwell so hers hasn't been done either


----------



## Mosnippy

Thanks ladies! 

Yeah also battling through washing! 

So damn nauseas hope these side effects past soon :(


----------



## molly85

you sit down cuddle george OH can do laundry 

Wow saw little Mr H's weight Misse I'm doubting Chris weighs that much but feels it


----------



## misse04

Lol he's getting big! Step one done.. Have taken washing upstairs then decided I will put it away later lol so lazy. 
Harvey is desperately trying to roll over but gets stuck on his arm bless him.


----------



## molly85

lol chris can go front to back did it once now won't bother. I think he's more intrested in crawling or well eating


----------



## molly85

Oh dear i'm bad I've just ordered some presents and popped another one in for Chris Abby has so many bits I went bonkers ordering from lorena back in october plus what OH has bought


----------



## Mosnippy

The washing is mine and little ones Paul does his own lol so I can't moan there


----------



## molly85

does he also do half of LO's nappies, bottles, baths, bedding changes and all the other little chores he can do your laundry you need help so get him doing it


----------



## molly85

Got to love it my mum gave Chris Abbys straw cup thinking he was allowed it and he managed to guzzle the black currant out of it. He's so cheeky some times


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily isn't rolling, doesn't even tried. So pissed off. Ordered OH's little sister's Christmas present and just got a phone call telling me it's now not coming until after Christmas. So have to cancel it and think of something else to get her. 

On the upside though. Won a new pushchair!!! So psyched, I never win anything!!!


----------



## molly85

Oooh new push chair! what is it? Gah I hate when they then cancel


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's a hamilton T1 

link for a picture 

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=hamilton+turnberry&hl=en&newwindow=1&sa=X&tbo=d&tbm=isch&tbnid=TN8wvZtFFt7w-M:&imgrefurl=https://www.pushchairtrader.co.uk/en/news/hamilton-turnberry-created-by-a-mum-of-4/&docid=HlO0dkMEQ3KrUM&imgurl=https://www.pushchairtrader.co.uk/en/image/resize/size/800x800/file/news/HamiltonTurnberry/hamilton_ear.jpg&w=158&h=189&ei=e2zLUPGpFKaK0AW_3oGAAQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=412&vpy=149&dur=106&hovh=151&hovw=127&tx=108&ty=52&sig=101899188746645321044&page=1&tbnh=140&tbnw=114&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:94&biw=1163&bih=606


----------



## molly85

looks good what are you going to do with it or the old one?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Keeping this one selling the old one. Have been wanting a new pushchair anyway and its got a higher weight limit which is ideal. I went on to their facebook page to thank them and they said they're making a new footmuff for it and if i give them my address they will send me one for free when they're in production x


----------



## molly85

Wahooo get in! lol I've never even considered weight limits apart from the lower end like car seats


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well we've had to put lily in a 0-1 carseat because her head is over the top of her group 0 ones x


----------



## molly85

lol We'll upgrade Chris soon mainly as I can carry the car seat so have to take the buggy wheels any way. Abs is only just big enough to forward face its mental.


----------



## Mosnippy

He was slack on that he is now being more considerately and did more stuff 

I just was trying to to everything don't know what I was trying to prove :( 

Congrats in winning that is awesome!!! 

We have moved George out I car seat already as he was so squished and uncomfy


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily was the same i just kind of didn't want to admit it to myself. Lily is actually heavy enough to forward face and has been for a few weeks but i'm not gonna do that just yet x


----------



## molly85

nooooooooooooooooo don't forward face her yet, keep her rear facing as long as you can (neurotic extended rear facer here). I'm turning Abby at x-mas because shr is now becoming a challenge to get in the car round the belt. The kids pretty much the right height for her age at last so a real struggle to sit in a reclined seat.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No i will be keeping her rear facing until she seems uncomfortable doing it and then i'll turn her x


----------



## molly85

hope she slows down at some point when I had to change our seat it had to be a 0+1 or Abs wouldn't be covered by the insurance. I don't know if its the same at the upper end of the weight limits.


----------



## stardust599

M was rear facing until around 20 months with plenty of room in a Britax First Class  She's 23lbs now at over 2years old so actually not that small - I think she's around 25th centile. Most/all 0+1 rear face until 29lbs so lots of time. 

A is 14lbs but going to move him to rear facing in a Britax First Class cos the seat is too heavy for me to carry now and he only has an inch at the top!

I can't remember if I updated but we had a bit of a rough time. A was doing really well with feeds and progressing with sleep then he got aspiration pneumonia from his reflux and was in hospital for 2 weeks and antibiotics for 3 weeks. Then just got home and we thought he picked up whooping cough (turned out to be just a bad cold/flu) so another week's worth of antibiotics and we're back to square one again! OH & I are on and off as always and he's living at a friends just now.

What have we all got LOs for Xmas?


----------



## molly85

Oh noo that's awful poor little guy. Hope he starts getting better soon. I always worry if Chris starts to scream during dinner he'll aspirate. it's the britax first class we have and i'll get chris they are huge!


----------



## Mosnippy

OMG star!!! Poor little guy!!! Hopefully thing start getting better


I haven't gone over board just few toys tiny touch tablet , play mobile phone , moosical bead cow toy thingy errrrrrr I think that was it oh and jumparoo that was meant to be it really lol


----------



## molly85

hehe Chris has all abbys toy's plus x-mas he's well set. We're now considering add a cricket set to Abbys she's addicted to the game. Chris loves cooking programs so i think i know where their hearts lie


----------



## Mosnippy

Haha George to! I'm hoping I have a future Michelin star chef lol

He is loving his food!! Ate 2 and half table spoons of broccoli cauliflower cheese baby rice then ate 50 g fruit pot


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awww star I hope he's on the mend soon. Lily was 21lbs 3 weeks ago so could well be 29lb before she's 9 months. She's not rolling either so it's not like she's starting to move around a lot. I got Lily a learn and crawl ball, a sing and discover piano, a vtech walker and the occtobubble orchastra. We didn't buy any 6month+ toys because we knew Christmas was coming up so we mainly just went for that and have asked other people to get her clothes. Especially as she is fitting into some 12-18 month clothes lol. The rate she goes through clothes the girl is going to cost me a fortune. I got Toby too much to list haha and other people are mainly getting lego. I shouldn't have splashed out so much really as it is his birthday at the beginning of Feb. 

OH is devastated because his xbox has broken and we can't afford to replace it until February!!! To be fair as we don't have proper TV it is used a lot. Not just for his games but as a DVD player, for catch up tv and for lovefilm/netflix to watch films on so it is quite unfortunate it's broken. 

Lily is laughing at everything these days it's amazing. I never go a day without getting a laugh I love it.


----------



## molly85

chris is back on 3 meals a day plus huge feeds. He's clambering to eat real food poor sod. ewwwww not the weird baby rice? smells like cuppa soup tastes like cardboard and babys love it


----------



## Mosnippy

Yes lol actually it doesn't taste to bad I been tasting them to lol 

Gonna start doing my own foods next week so will see how that goes


----------



## molly85

lol, i think id need it far stronger to enjoy abby loved them. Chris has had Hipp veg combination jars man did i enjoy listening to matt change that nappy mwahhhh cauliflower pooo


----------



## molly85

MO for you https://i.ebayimg.com/t/SOUTH-AFRICA-RUGBY-BABY-GROW-SUIT-TSHIRT-VEST-BOY-GIRL-BABIES-KIT-SPRINGBOKS-/00/s/MTIwMFg5NjA=/$T2eC16R,!)QE9s3HE2r3BQBsT6gec!~~60_12.JPG

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOUTH-AF...385?pt=UK_Baby_Girls&var=&hash=item8bb5c8ba25


----------



## Mosnippy

Omg so buying one that is awesome lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily is absolutely not interested in food. I've been trying to give her little tastes and most of the time she just pulls a face and spits it out. She is really interested in my cup of tea though lol. She doesn't take her eyes off it when I'm drinking. This morning I was having it whilst she was sat on my knee and she was leaning back so she could see me drinking it haha x


----------



## molly85

need to try him on toast or something Moorish like that, it's just his thing I have 2 bottle hating babies. it's on affected his feed by he will go longer but the but still drinks the same. And the poops starting to come out browner so being digested a bit. Gross but good to know its not just his head wanting to munch


----------



## molly85

ohhh she's going to be a tea drinker bet you can go straight for a cup


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh George's nappies are more disgusting now to!! Eewwww lol


----------



## molly85

as long as it's in the nappy grumble groan pooping in bath toddler grumble


----------



## stardust599

Alex's poo never stays in his nappy!! It goes up his back and down his legs. We use Pampers Simply Dry but the inlaws buy all our nappies and I really don't want to be cheeky and tell them to pick another brand

Alex loves his sippy cup with a little water - he gets so excited when he sees it coming!

We've been busy making salt-dough decorations - DD loves it but what a mess!!

Not really ready for Xmas still waiting on most things to be delivered and still need to wrap everything, buy cards, order photos and buy my Mum and OH's pressies and the pets of course.

Trying to put pics of LOs up but can't get them from phone to laptop for some reason!!!


----------



## molly85

tell them they don't suit his shape, huggies won't be making nappies here from next year so own brand would prob be as cheap


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Got and wrapped all christmas presents and done my christmas shop and written all the cards. Just got one to post. Gonna make cookies and gingerbread men and santas key with toby on saturday as its our last full day together before christmas because he's at his dads. I hate the years when he isn't with me on christmas morning but i'm sure his dad feels the same when he's not with him xmas morning. So i'm just going to make saturday our xmas eve instead x


----------



## molly85

lily will keep you busy this year especially if she wants to be in her presents early. How does Toby find being with the other parent each year?


----------



## misse04

Don't come on here for a few days and there's paaages to read through lol. Ad now I'm at the end I've forgot what I've read lol. Babies haven't got too much which is a shame but were poor ATM. We still have all of Connies 6minth toys so there was no need for us to buy it all again so he's got clothes and little bits like a few pram toys etc. Connies got a cleaning station, shopping trolley, little tikes car and other little bits. Have asked other people for vouchers. Hoping for a good amount of next vouchers for them for lots of new clothes x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Toby seems fine with doing it this way I think it adds to the excitement doing things differently every year.


----------



## molly85

god i'd love cash or next for them. i suspect people will just bye them bits. He's in 6-9 today so that's going to confuse people as abby was 3 months or more behind in clothes


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw the growing to quick :( 

We went and saw Santa today that was fun!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily is in 9-12 and even some 12-18 months. She's just so long! X


----------



## molly85

he's not big so I can't figure out why he's out growing 3-6 but hey ho at least he's growiing


----------



## misse04

I would like to see Father Christmas but Connie would go nuts haha x


----------



## Mosnippy

Hi ladies 

Can't believe christmas is around corner! 

So much prep and stress for one day ! Although the pic of g with Santa is lovely and had it put in a bauble so nice keepsake 

Been taking anti d for a week now dr upped my dose today so back to feeling tired and spaced sure I will feel back to normal soon 

My mom arrives tomorrow looking forward to that hoping she can look after g for a bit and oh and I go on a bit of a date


----------



## molly85

jeez a week that flew! yay for mums!

Chris has been weighed 14lb 14oz how is all I can ask?

Abby weighs 21lb11oz dressed so def big enough to forward face.


----------



## irmastar

lots to read!
well can I share a secret? I am not excited for christmas this year I am under lot of stress.tight budget and family visiting plus the fight of me wanting to go with th einlaws first on christmas eve and then go to my family and OH wants the opposite..Niki weighted 16lbs on her 5month appointment let's see waht she weights on her 6 month one. OH she also has an apon january 15th to have her tongue clipped the ENT checekd her and she says she needs clipping(I am still having pain while BFing). Also received a lovely letter from the mom of twins girls I pump for such a lovely gesture and a very emotional letter.
Am I a bad mom for not having my LO's christmas present ready? we keep buying things but giving them to her to see if she likes them lol
Also I wanted to do BLW but Nicole started graving food off my plate and trying to put it in her mouth, she still can't sit unassistd, and sill ahs the tongue trush reflex so dunno. I still gave her a little taste of avocado today and she seemed to like it. IDk what to do!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily is fab at sitting unaided now. But she is having trouble playing with things sat up as she puts her feet together so she struggles bringing things to her if you get what I mean. She is stil not rolling but shuffled on her back the other day and had a proper go at commando crawling. She pushed herself about an inch forward with her feet but doesn't know how to move her arms and ends up just making swimming movements. She will be off before long though I'm sure of it. We give her food to play with and let her sit in her high chair when we're eating so she can see what's going on and get used to it all. I think it will help her with baby led weaning. She had a bit of a roast potato the other day but mainly just squeezed the potato out and threw it on the floor haha. 

Well tomorrow is mine and Toby's "Christmas eve" as he goes to his dad's Sunday and I won't see him until Christmas day then. We are making salt dough decorations and gingerbread men and christmas cards. And then we're going out for a meal with the rest of my family. Then Sunday I am going to clean the entire house and finish off my uni assignment and then Christmas eve I am going to lounge about in my onesie, watching Christmas films, eating chocolates and (after Lily has gone to bed) drinking wine.


----------



## molly85

I have a stander not even a sitter he did it once and is slowly getting there He won't tripod so practise practise practise. when i'm free not up to my elbows in toddler


----------



## irmastar

Nicole can roll tummy to back perfectly and is working on rolling back to tummy. When on her tummy she moves around in circles trying to crawl, it is very funny to watch.


----------



## molly85

I'm not sure hes awake enough to get practise in especially with Abby trying to squash him


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily loves standing too. Sometimes I can't get her to sit down because she just keeps her legs straight haha. She had her first go in her new bath chair today and she loved it.


----------



## molly85

I saw MIL got Chris one of those bath mat ones for x-mas hope he gets on with it ok


----------



## stardust599

Lots to read.

Mosnippy I hope you feel better soon.. Which anti-D is it? I take citalopram 40mg which is fantastic for m - I feel normal, calm, confident and happy, best I have felt in years. It gives me awful insomnia though so I take amitriptyline at night too which is also an anti-d.

Irma i wouldn't worry about xmas too much. We just wrapped everything yesterday. Ds has 4 or 5 little pressies compared to DDs millions. He wont know any different. Myself and OH didnt buy each other anything as money is so tight!

OH found a job, it doesnt start until Jan but at least we're feeling more positive now. Its another welding job in the same town as my Mum and sister so OH says we can move back if I can find us somewhere to live!

A is really mobile now! He rolls across the living room all ways to get what he wants and can do a backwards army crawl and turn himself in circles. We just tried him in the walker and he can get across tge room but dont think he actually realises he's doing it!

He still doesnt sleep, waking every 40mins or more I have no idea how I'll cope once OH is back at work. Back to paediatrician on Mon Im going to ask for all his reflux meds to be upped again. Still on high calorie milk Infatrini and went from 12lb6 to 14lb in 2 weeks on it. Reckon he'll be 15lb now!!

Lots of tidying to do today. Going to get all washing n ironing caught up then tomorrow get house sparkling top to bottom. Xmas Eve we have paediatrician and lots of pressies to deliver!! Xmas Eve night is just for relaxing and so is Xmas Day. We're staying at home with family coming to visit and MIL is bringing Xmas Dinner (apparently mine and OHs cooking wont be good enough haha) x


----------



## molly85

god its just to busy! all for 1 pesky day. we have santa today. and dropping by OH old work.


----------



## Mosnippy

Hi star mine are sertraline (if I done that correctly) 
She said it was a quick acting one I just feel spaced and emotionally detached at moment but getting there

It's a lot of flipping hard work and money for one day!! Did the food shop yesterday! So think we sorted!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just need to give the house a once over today when Lily has gone to bed and then it's chilling with chocolates, wine, pringles and xmas movies with other half tonight before putting out Lily's presents. So excited for Christmas!!!


----------



## molly85

i now have to do a mad dash clean and tidy. going to try and stash all the old toys away for the moment. the wee mole is on his way to blw, he was sucking away on a breaded fish thing earlier that Abby gave him. they seem to communicate so went with it.


----------



## stardust599

BLW is great fun, I bought one of those Nuby mesh feeders in Tesco today and fill it with a bit of squishy banana and Alex was like a dog chewing a bone :rofl: He finished every last drop and threw a hissy everytime he dropped it. Don't think it actually counts as BLW though but it was amusing to watch!


----------



## molly85

There doing it's bow. Hehe trying to type on my new tablet ahhhhhhh


----------



## Mosnippy

Merry christmas everyone hope you have a great day xx


----------



## misse04

Hope you all had a nice Xmas xx


----------



## molly85

how is everyone doing? fought through the toy piles yet?


----------



## Mosnippy

Hiya 

I can't believe christmas has come and gone ! 

Had a few firsts this week which is so exciting George sat up by himse on christmas while playing with walker an have two teeth! 

I am starting to feel a bit better! Althought I have mouth surgery this week arghhhh :( ill be on baby food then haha George is loving food well takes after me so can't really be surprised lol 

What are people doing for New Years? We just staying in boringggggggg lol


----------



## molly85

I finally got my bloods done so need the results back or i will be back on antidepressants if its not the thyroid.

brilliant on the teeth and glad he's taken it so well. CHris is temperamental about doing it now but we'll get there.


----------



## Mosnippy

I am shocked how brilliant he was with teeth worst is probably still coming :( lol 

Hope you don't have to go on anti d I admit atleast this doctor is brilliant couldn't ask for better care 

Actually need to ask them about my bloods lol


----------



## molly85

I was on them for 5 months before i had abby. Then avoided them through both pregnancies. fingers crossed he stays brilliant. Abby has always been good. bit grumbly as the molars appear


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily had a taste of a breadstick today, she wasn't impressed haha x


----------



## molly85

lol neither was Chris when he tried to shove the whole thing down his throat. I forgot you have to watch them like a hawk when they start eating. he still went back for more strange little dude.


----------



## Mosnippy

I hope I am not on these for long last ones I was on I was on for like 4 years :( 


Last day of 2012 tomorrow :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Haha Lily just pulled a bitter face and threw it on the floor. 

What's everyone's new years plans. We're going out. It's my first night leaving Lily overnight and it's worrying me quite a lot but I know it's for the best as the last time me and OH went out together we had my sister look after the kids here and two hungover parents+one whingy, needy baby wanting to get up at 5am = horrid day ahead lol. So we're going to give ourselves chance to get up in our own time and I'm gonna get some bacon in for the morning so we can at least half recover before going to pick Lily up. 

Anyone have any new years resolutions?

I have a few
Find a decent job, 
Move house (want somewhere with a garden)
Learn to drive
And if we can buy a car. 

I'm dying to learn how to drive. Have been for years so am making myself do it this year. I've overpaid a loan I had from DWP when I was income support for £60 so when they send that back I'm going to apply for provisional and OH is getting his compensation for being made redundant with no notice and it's a few grand so we're putting a couple of grand away for the kids and saving and he wants to buy new fishing gear and replace some parts of his xbox and another few bits which is gonna cost a few hundred quid and he's giving me the equivalent to spend on driving lessons so hopefully I can book a big block as it's cheaper that way x


----------



## molly85

if we don't kill each other we're getting married in november.
I'm slowly loosing weight I think i was 86kg not long after having chris now just under 80kg with all the x-mas munchies about. 

to get m work sorted out and finish the garden then start on my a-levels or equivelent


----------



## Mosnippy

Oooooooo wedding bells!!! Fab!! 

I'm going to try loose weight always the same every year lol oh doing it with me this time!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

God so jealous of all the wedding bells ringing these days lol. I have about 6 weddings this year and each one will make me a jealous wreck haha. But congrats on yours haha x

I've been having the most awful stomach pains the last few days. They're like period pains but are sometimes getting so bad I want to throw up. Happened during sex last night and they had me in tears. Poor OH didn't know what to do. Think it's time to go to the doctors about it x


----------



## molly85

I saw that, I've had pains going from the front just under rib cage all the way to my kidneys bloody painful. They may be more of a cat bell than church bells


----------



## misse04

Aw brilliant on the wedding. We went to see the venue we want last week would have paid deposit by now but have had serious argument thanks to OH being a complete idiot. He has however very much realised what he's done and were getting on very well now, it was do to with him going out with is friends last minute and staying out very late I was fuming. So I went out for my friends birthday on Saturday and then last night went out last minute to give him a taste of his own medicine, although I was home by 12 to spemd it with him and we have sorted so much out. Has been nice to see my friends though. So hoping to book next month maybe don't want to be to rushed after a bad argument, 

Babies are doing well health visitor came Friday and Harvey is 18lbs6 and on the 98th line for height. So she said were looking at at least a 6ft boy, so at 5ft2 he will be towering over me in no time haha. 

Hope you all had a lovely Xmas and New Years xx


----------



## molly85

We argue constantly but that's more todo with him working and not being around to support me. He's been told it's making me ill but the penny has yet to really drop. 

I'm rebooked for coil number 2 on the 24th so not looking forward to that


----------



## misse04

Yuk I really should get the coil. I have the patch at the moment


----------



## molly85

I've never even seen the patch. I can't actually say i have faith in a 2nd coil staying in but the hormones from the jab are playing havoc with my mood


----------



## Mosnippy

Argh I still need to try book my coil! :( 

Happy new year ladies!!


----------



## misse04

I'm soo getting bored of my voice this morning all I say Is no! Toddlers! 

Harvey is seriously constipated and running out of ideas have tried everything he poos rock hard, orange juice is my last attempt later x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Have you tried massage? My friend's baby was dead constipated and she didn't poo for 5 days. She did massage on the stomach and she pooed as normal about half an hour afterwards and it wasn't solid like it had been xx


----------



## misse04

I've been kind of rubbing his stomach but not sure I'm doing it right, ill google. You looked lovely in your NYE dress x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thank you xx


----------



## misse04

Anyone watch obem? My fb was filled with people saying I mad thm broody.... Not me lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

See I sit and watch it and all the way through the labours i'm like thank god its not me. Then I see the baby i'm like awwwwwe I want to another one lol. I wouldn't say it made me broody as it's not made me want one any sooner. But when I was watching it when Toby was 2/3 it really made me broody x


----------



## misse04

Do u want more in the future x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'd like another 1 with about the same age gap. x


----------



## misse04

I don't think I could do the whole pregnancy thing again. I'm not sure if you all remember me telling you about my best friend losing her baby at 23 weeks December last year, but she had a little girl a few days ago on her due date :) x


----------



## molly85

Wow due date baby.I've not watched it yet, I was hoping 1 or 2 more in a year or so. If the new coil fails it will be down to natural family planning which will be fun.work will have a fit I'm sure if I have anymore to soon.


----------



## misse04

Natural... Brave lol. 
I'm suffering. I'm 3 weeks late cause I messed up with when I was using patch and soooo bloated and look 5 months pregnant.. I'm not pregnant by the way lol feel tired and crappy should hopefully get period next week some time when I have to take it off Thursday ggrrrr x


----------



## molly85

I'm scary on hormones. could do my period back to


----------



## misse04

I seem to be struggling with hormones. Hoping it well settle soon, I keep wanting food !


----------



## molly85

I try and drink when i want food or consider i'll have to share whatever i eat so choose not to share my choccy


----------



## misse04

Haha I seriously fancy some dairy milk


----------



## molly85

I've got the oreo bar it's not nice


----------



## Mosnippy

I don't want more kids lol 

Had mouth surgery this morning and in a lot of pain :( one way to kick off my diet as wont be eating soon :( sharing George baby food lol


----------



## molly85

eww hope it's not jarred baby food i'd rather starve god knows how babys eat the stuff. 

For those on my facebook could you have a look at some of abby's pics it's been noticed she has a lazy eye/squint. I'd like your thoughts


----------



## Mosnippy

Just had look I don't think so , one photo looks like she is squint but think its way she is turned to camera the other ones she looks perfectly fine


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No I don't see it either xx


----------



## molly85

Aww happy 5 months yesterday Lily! nearly 6 months for them eeek


----------



## kmbabycrazy

1 week and a day ago lol x


----------



## molly85

might need my eyesight tested to


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol I hate that they growing so fast :(


----------



## molly85

I can't believe my midget bum leads the full term babies to. 

A gp friend looked at her pic's def says get referred even if it's nothing sniff. My mum had one as did matts brother which required surgery and patch to fix


----------



## misse04

Aw bless her hopefully she doesn't need it


----------



## molly85

she was so doll like as new born to


----------



## molly85

Ruddy heck! I have both kids tucked up in their beds in the same room!


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw that's good !!


----------



## molly85

my boobs hated it he did 7pm til 4am feed oh thank god for the feed then back til abby woke him at 7 then he came and snuggled with me. He's a very happy dude today


----------



## stardust599

Haven't seen the pics but I'm sure it's nothing 

Alex still isn't sleeping. He's usually up 2hourly from 7am -3am and then pretty much up for the rest of the night. He has such a sore tummy when he's lying down, his reflux doesn't seem to be getting better at all.

I'm on my own for good this time, ex left a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mosnippy

Aw star so sorry to hear but maybe good riddance to bad rubbish ?? But still not great cause you now left to do everything :( 
Big hug!!! 
What were the results from the tests they did?? Shame poor you and little Alex


----------



## molly85

Hugs star, dear god why is my out so heavy baby growing out of clothes? He's in 6-9 and some vests are just to small?


----------



## misse04

How are we all? I'm pretty sure Harvey's teething, and if they're not coming through they're moving around not bothering him too much though bless him he's so good.
What's everyone's babies eating solids wise each day?x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're BLW so Lily is having a piece of fruit every morning, usually toast, a sandwhich or another pieces of fruit for lunch and we've tried all sorts for tea but she will barely eat anything that's not fruit lol.


----------



## molly85

We moved onto BLW a week or so ago. So breakfast can be some sort of fruit and cereal or toast some times a yoghurt (that I feed I'm not that brave). Lunch can also vary but he likes a cheese spread sandwhich, bread sticks digestives that sort of thing, cucumber or peppers sticks we've tried cheese but i think it was a bit strong. Dinner is what ever we're having with green beans he's a big green bean fan. he get's a yoghurt with 1 meal amd fruit pot with another. Oh and he has his bottles with tea he can use a cup so we put the bottles in with meals so he keeps using them so I do get the chance to go ut etc. So bit long winded. We don't really do snacks as abby wouldn't eat her meals if she snacked we'll see what his apettite slike in a few months. we're trying fish finger i think later this should be gross


----------



## misse04

Harvey can't grasp feeding himself so just having 2 purees a day, going to get him started on breakfast too in the next few days, he never leaves a scrap he's so greedy!x


----------



## molly85

I seem to breed early weaners so def don't put any stock in us.


----------



## misse04

RE frankys status, we really should all meet up one day lol


----------



## molly85

Missed we're not that far apart can't remember with everyone else is


----------



## Mosnippy

Hiya I been slack on coming on here! Lol

Would love to meet you all!

My child is teething :( top two coming through and I am not getting any sleep lol poor child and me lol 

George loves his food with have cereal or toast or eggy bread etc and started to have our food minus the salt etc he loves pasta and cheese he loves to munch things on his own will also give him fruit and yoghurt everyday


----------



## Mosnippy

Oh I'm in dudley in West Midlands where are you ladies again?


----------



## molly85

We're pin Hampshire up the top in aldershot


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Scarborough xx


----------



## stardust599

I'm in Scotland 

Alex is getting much better! He finally sleeps a little better, usually only once or twice a night but still wakes at 5am grrrrr. I'm back to work in 3 weeks :-( No choice as that's the end of my SMP unless I want to go onto Income Support but I don't want to lose my job. M & A started in a lovely nursery though and I'll only be 2.5days a week x


----------



## molly85

Brave lady I can't face mine going into nursery yet but Abby will have to go when I go back unless something great happens money wise


----------



## Mosnippy

I'm dreading putting geirge in but have no other option :( I go back to work in April :(


----------



## molly85

Is he all booked up Mo, getting older kids in is easier than babies it's ruddy depressing. I'm waiting for a reply on a job i may apply for still within the NHS.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

When I can bloody find a job the kids will be going to a child minder. I don't know why but i've never liked the idea of a nursery style setting for a baby. I prefer that Toby did different activities all the time, went outside to play on the park or went for a walk was taken to toddler groups and ate homecooked food every day when he was a baby and I was at college. And they are only allowed to have so many non-school age children so they get more attention as when Toby was a baby she only had 2 (including him) when the older ones were at school x


----------



## molly85

i'l just be sending abby who will come home to her brother for lunch and the afternoon


----------



## Mosnippy

I been very slack and sorting it I need to pull my finger up I don't want to admit I need to sort it :(


----------



## molly85

you'll really struggle to get a place from what I was told when I looked into it for abby.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think it really depends where you are. My friend made a last minute decision to go back to uni and got a place straight away. And another friend wasn't planning on going back to work but was offered a job she really wanted and sorted out a nursery for her son straight away. Just ring around and see who has places and then you can arrange a visit to go and see if you like it there. xx


----------



## molly85

it prob was a sales pitch look we're that busy you need to book way in advance. chris has been asleep for 14 hours now eeeek


----------



## misse04

Keep meaning to come on here and not getting time. Aw feeling for you having to put them in nursery :( I'm not looking for a job yet... Maybe next year. ATM were just scraping by on OH wages. Starting to consider another baby in a few years time when we hopefully have a bit more money and a bigger house. And definitely not before the wedding lol.
I've joined the gym and love it, not doing it to lose weight just to have some me time and makes me feel better. 
We have some definite teething symptoms but no teeth yet so not sure if they're coming through or moving around.
Harvey is onto 3 meals a day, purreed, he still can handle BLW but he's off milk at the moment, we've had colds so maybe that's it x


----------



## molly85

Chris has been off his food from being unwell and has droppedfeeds from me he now goes through the night to so 12 hours with no feed neither of mine seem to want bed time feeds. He is sinking about a pint in formula or cows milk which seems crazy god knows how much I was feeding him. must call work and book to go in blah


----------



## misse04

Oh I really want to be Harvey weighed I haven't had him weighed in ages! Will speak to HV not that I'm worried about it as he's a lump! When you ack to work jo? No plans to do the same as last time and leave a few months later? Lol x


----------



## molly85

Lol not til July maybe august. Not sure yet wedding is booked for November I think giving my pelvis a year at least would be a good plan. Our house is only 2 bed so we can fit a 3Rd city in there it would then be a bit cozy


----------



## misse04

Wow this November? I know everything I want but can't really buy anythingyet. Soooooooo want a justin Alexander dress but Ofcorse not in our price range lol x


----------



## molly85

A what? I go off price and style not lable


----------



## misse04

A Justin Alexander one there's only one I want from there lol


----------



## molly85

Lol I've never heard of him lol I really am awful at being a girl


----------



## misse04

I hadn't until looking at wedding dresses everyday lol will be keeping an eye out on ebay


----------



## molly85

Matt said today kids at school before we have more. Guess it makes sense.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I look at wedding dresses every day and I'm not even engaged, just slightly obsessed haha. My whole wedding is planned out in my head but we don't have the money and we're just not a get engaged and not actually have any plans to get married yet kind of couple. Though with the amount of engagements that have popped up on my facebook in the last 2 months and my friend (who is equally as wedding crazy as me) seemingly stealing all my ideas to get married it's making me a little crazy haha. 

Well, Lily's bottom front tooth popped through yesterday. She can now sit for like forever by herself and even carefully get from sitting to being on her tummy by herself. She is constantly babbling and saying "daddy" all the time. I wish at least one of my children would stay small haha. Toby is now writing words and doesn't even have to ask me how they're spelt :'( why can't they stay babies?

On a feeling sorry for myself note I think I have a throat/ear infection. I hate thrm, it's my worst kind of ill. I would seriously rather have my head in the toilet throwing up than have a throat and/or ear infection.

On a feeling proud of myself side. Have shedded 10lbs in 3 weeks, my size 16 jeans are falling down and I can fit into a dress that hasn't fit me in over 2 years!!!


----------



## misse04

Well done on the weight loss! Hope your feeling better soon though. I look at wedding stuff everyday I'm obsessed haha x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well the not being able to swallow anything due to the golf ball lump in my throat and the fact it feels like every time I swallow it's cutting the inside of my throat will help keep up the weight loss lol. It's been soup, tea and lolly ices all day for me :(


----------



## molly85

Eww, I've just sometig between a cold and flu as have the kids. Abby was the worst seems bring ha had atleat a few benefits though Chris is now cleaning over to bottles more his chose tHan mine but he sleeps better and still looks a porker tough he seems to be on a solids lull. March 1st I start a major details in néed to e in a size 14 comfortably for our friends wedding in may as I'll be on the dress hunt in june. I ocured to me I. Walk alot now so weight mighty not be the best easy to check T's. Going drown well a I have huge calf muscles and they will only get bigger walking. Work starts again July guess I better call them up. Sniff


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well turns out it's viral tonsillitis so just have to wait it out x


----------



## molly85

Nasty. I'm the grossest person I know I poke the PuS out when mine get infected


----------



## kmbabycrazy

And to make matters worse the side of my throat that is the most infected is also the side of my mouth that's decided to break out in a million ulcers :( my mouth hates me and I really can't eat now!!


----------



## Mosnippy

How is all you ladies been very slack with being on here 

Patiently waiting for sun so I can enough outside with George before going back to work :( which is 22 April 

Then just been told today that I have to travel to Manila in Philippines in may for work , I have to leave George behind :( yay and sad all at same time lol


----------



## molly85

Manila will be great, had Chris weighed for his car seat today 13oz in 2 weeks yikes no wonder he's been feeding twice a night


----------



## stardust599

A is doing great, think he's putting his troubles behind him. 

Still not a *great* sleeper but much better than he was!

I'm back at work. Mon - Fri 9-12.30 so not too bad. Kids going to a lovely nursery and I drop them off/pick them up just before or after work and we have the afternoon and dinner together then a lazy weekend.

Hope everyone else is well too xx


----------



## misse04

Glad everyone is well Harvey is trying to crawl ahd now waking up for the day at 5.30 every morning! So tonight I'm keeping him up til late well in a minute to see if that works. Got the mirena coil today and went well no pain or bad afterpains so far so good. Apart from the male Dr had to check the woman Drs examination as she was being trained...thanks a lot....she was fine, he however was not haha no empathytthere xx


----------



## Mosnippy

Ohhhhh noooo I still have to have mine done :( they just never have appointments when my period starts and mine is not regular so I can pre plan :( ridiculous haha 

Glad all is doing well !

I can't believe our kiddies are nearly 8 months :( it's going to quickly it's nice and horrible that they getting so independent 

George is mastering crawling getting better by the day and sitting up from lying down, doesn't need me , next 4 teeth are cutting poor boy would explain the crappy sleep patterns but since he has been in his own room I been sleeping better haha


----------



## misse04

Bless him. No teeth here yet (I have late teethers) well Harvey fir months has had the blisters for his bottom teeth, dribbling bright red cheeks and still nothing!
Putting Harvey to bed late last night worked. Him at Connie still fast asleep at 630 and I'm wide awake grr so annoying x


----------



## molly85

Don't mind if their asleep lol. I think I have later movers but they do it confidently. Abby was never lazy even cruising she never stopped. We're just preparing the house to sell scary


----------



## stardust599

A is endless. He's been crawling and sitting for 2 months and has just started climbing and pulling himself up on things. He's 8months now though so a bit older than the rest. He slept 7pm-5am last night which was fab. Shame M has started getting up all night so I'm still a sleep deprived zombie.


----------



## misse04

You moving Jo?
Glad he's doing wrll now stardust! Its always one baby doing something or needing something in our house lol xx


----------



## molly85

Yup little 2 up 2 down won't last long with these 2. I think my 2 specilise in eating and talking Chris seems to have sent the day nonstop talking and Abby keeps saying f**k my fault and she uses it as an adult would she's quite the potty mouth


----------



## misse04

Oh no haha were trying to not swear lately x


----------



## molly85

Typically she's remembered we're trying to ignore but it keeps making us laugh.


----------



## Mosnippy

Lol I have to watch my language to trying to stop it haha


----------



## molly85

She's also saying fart which I think she mixes up. Farts allowed as we're heading for potty training always prefer a fart over a poo lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily was really poorly this week, was awful. She's better now though. She has her bottom two front teeth and I think one of her top ones is coming through. She tries to bum shuffle but forgets to pull herself back up so just ends up laying down haha. She's finally mastered rolling from back to front but has never rolled front to back despite the fact she gets so frustrated on her tummy. And she is so chatty. She babbles all the time, it's hilarious. A right chatty baby x


----------



## misse04

Aww Harvey can sit but choses not to and rolls around the room over and over and over lol x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily loves sitting up, she gets frustrated if she can't look around, which I figured is why she rolls on to her front so she can see what's behind her.


----------



## molly85

Chris has certainly mastered sitting he sat in his cot whilst I bathed Abby having a right old tantrum and didn't fall over. I had forgot ton Abby did tantruming from about 6 months not t all comes back to me. He's mastered mum so will be interesting to see what the next word is. He's quite funny doing it he was sat in his high chair at dinner and ran out of food I was eatting and instead of chatter he started going mum, mum MUM! Blatently at me wanting his food as he was quiet when he got it


----------



## kmbabycrazy

molly85 said:


> Chris has certainly mastered sitting he sat in his cot whilst I bathed Abby having a right old tantrum and didn't fall over. I had forgot ton Abby did tantruming from about 6 months not t all comes back to me. He's mastered mum so will be interesting to see what the next word is. He's quite funny doing it he was sat in his high chair at dinner and ran out of food I was eatting and instead of chatter he started going mum, mum MUM! Blatently at me wanting his food as he was quiet when he got it

Lily does Daddy. She does it when she gets bored, when he comes in and when she's talking to me. It's like she's talking about him to me. She'll look at me seriously going "bababagagagababablala-daddy-gagababa." and I'll say "daddy?" and she says it back again and carry on talking. She also does this really cute thing where if you shout hooray she puts her hands up like she's cheering, so sweet.


----------



## misse04

Aww irs amazing how quickly they learn all of a sudden isn't it x


----------



## molly85

Abby's learnt loads of body parts now, clothes and with some prompting count to 6! No more baby girl


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Toby is poorly so off school so has come back to me whilst his dad is at work (as he's supposed to be with his dad). He keeps calling me "mum" instead of "mummy". I want to cry, is there a way I can stop him growing up any more. With that and how clever he is with his reading and writing now I want to burst with pride. He went and tidied his own room yesterday with no prompting. He was messing about so I asked him to sit down and be quite and then jokingly said or better yet tidy your room and off he went. It's practically spotless, just needed to put away his clean clothes. He's growing up so fast. And I can't believe Lily is almost 8 months old. Where does the time go? Could someone get me Bernard's Watch or a time turner from Harry Potter haha. I don't like it. Why can't they just stay little?


----------



## kittylady

Hello ladies

I didn't realize this thread was still going. How are you all. Ellie belly is doing well and is also really chatty at the moment, she also likes to blow bubbles and wave at the moment. She said dad-dy the other day and hugged my husbands leg, the only time she says mum is when shes crying and wants me to pick her up.

I hope your all well. :)


----------



## molly85

Pants night with awake baby but he can now roll on his front with knee going under crawling can't be far behind wahhhh


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily pulls her leg to the side like she's either going to crawl or roll from front to back. Both would be a first so can't wait for either lol x


----------



## molly85

I saw her standing Did he pull up or just sand when she let go? Chris likes to stand/lean he's ad a Fab day munching total rubbish with his sister lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So as those who have me on facebook will have seen...I'M GETTING MARRIED. I'm so happy and excited. He asked me on Saturday night. Ring has been ordered but will take weeks before it's here. Getting cracking on with the planning already. It'll be july next year xx


----------



## molly85

I saw that thought it was just an update dippy me lol


----------



## molly85

Girls after CHris's review today i'm trying to figure if my HV is being overly cautious or what Chris has yet to crawl he's making efforts and now rolls both ways and generally jiggles around to get stuff or has it bought to him by his mini mummy. If you stand him up he bares weight but doesn't pull up (lazy bugger) but he has just started to try and move stood up. an I ask where all the other Peaches are at with the moving? I'm not concerned but HV wants a report back in 2 month that he's actually moving he specialises in eatting and talking not moving lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lily's the same. She tries to crawl but won't, has still never rolled from front t back. Will stand holding onto something but only if you stand her next to it lol. She has let go and stood a few seconds vy herself before falling too.

But again she's a talker and eater really. She tends to just sit and reach for her toys than move to get them.

I wouldnt worry either. The woman who taught my baby massage class said her nephew didn't walk or crawl until he was 18 months because he figured out that if he wanted something he could point and soneone would bring it to him xx


----------



## molly85

Womans mad she also said the breast fed blw baby cannot have cows milk as a drink before 1 but can have water and squash someone remind me of nutritional value on them? Hey ho he's coming g n in other areas seems he can use a plastic cup to drink to


----------



## misse04

Congrats on engagement! 
Harvey finally slept through the night again since last night! A bit of rusk in his bottle and it worked. 8-6.30 was very nice. He's sitting really well and kind of trying to crawl but usually just pushes himself back. He's getting better with lumps but still not attempting to feed himself finger food but I'm sure that will come soon.
Been so busy lately! I'm getting on well with the mirena so far.
Spent the weekend up hospital with one of my best friends she was pregnant, having pains so taken into hospital and found out it was ectopic and had to have her tube removed, although they couldn't see any good reason, which is the best result with hope for the future with other tube.
Hows everyone else x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwe, gosh, I hope your friend is okay.
Lily is doing fine when she's actually asleep it's just getting her to sleep. Some days she can be a pain in the arse to get to actually go to bed. 

Fell down the stairs with her the other day, terrifying. And I've done my back in :(

We've set a date for the wedding too, and have the venue and church booked. Taking my dad to see the venue on Sunday (he's paying so wants to know what he's getting for his money), and me and OH are going to meet the priest next Saturday. Oh and we ordered my ring the day after we got engaged, they make it from scratch with your order so I've been waiting for it to be done, but got the email yesterday that it's been shipped so should be here before the end of next week.


----------



## misse04

Aww Thats lovely. We've done most things. Booked venue and registrar, bought dress, booked photobooth, know who's doung the decoration but not paying deposit yet. Just need to do bridesmaids dresses, babies clothes, Toms clothes and flowers for me and brideamaids. Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah once we've seen the venue I'm going to book some appointments to try on dresses. Have seen the bridesmaids dresses I want, my sister (and MOH) is doing the chair covers and centerpieces at the venue., I know the kind of flowers I want. Need to find a DJ and photographer, I am making the invites so gonna get started soon so that I have plenty of time to do it. 
I would love a photobooth!


----------



## molly85

eeek we've just booked stadium and registras no dress no invites bum


----------



## clare25

Hi im 25 weeks and 2 days due end of july does anyone want to be buddies


----------



## molly85

I didn't know you could still join this thread it's from last year all our little ones are heading for 1


----------



## misse04

Jo I didn't realise your thing down spinnaker tower was today I would have come to watch. How did it go x


----------



## molly85

lol I had a big enough ordience as it was thanks! I soent the whole time staring at the side of the tower with my arm aching like hell as I couldn't move it. so not so scary just uncomfortable lol


----------



## molly85

audience even


----------

